# Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

						Das Lieblingsspiel ruckelt traurig vor sich hin, während der Rechner auch akustisch aus dem letzten Loch pfeift? Dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten - und zwar kostenlos für vier PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern be quiet!, iiyama und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von vier Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*


----------



## sirwuffi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine super Aktion von Euch: Da kann man sich im Herbst schön abends hinsetzten und von toller Hardware träumen....

Nach einem Grafikartenupdate im letzten Jahr, steht bei meinem PC ein Plattformwechsel an: Beim mehr als sechs Jahre alten Z68 Mainboard mangelt es inzwischen deutlich an schnellen Schnittstellen. Zwei meiner vier SATA SSDs sind nur per SATA 2 angeschlossen. Meine PCIe Soundkarte musste einer Audigy 2 weichen, damit eine Samsung 960 EVO mittels Adapter Platz fand. Die 960 EVO wiederum ist nur mit PCIe 2.0 angeschlossen ist. Zusätzlich mussten noch zwei USB 3.0 Ports geopfert werden, damit der PCIe Slot auch mit 4x läuft. 
Und ja, mir ist bewusst ich habe ein Problem mit meiner SSD Sucht und sollte mir professionelle Hilfe suchen..... 

Daher meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Als Ersatz für das mehr als 7 Jahre altes Enermax habe ich mich trotz Rest-Punkten "nur" für das 700Watt Straight Power  entschieden. 
Der  CPU Kühler lässt sich mittels kostenlosem Nachrüst-Kit vom Hersteller  auch auf dem Sockel 1151 nutzen, der CPU Lüfter wurde zwischenzeitlich  erneuert. Hier also kein Handlungsbedarf. 
Das zwölf Jahre alte LianLi hat ein ungewöhnliches "quasi" BTX Design, leider jedoch keine Möglichkeit für Kabelmangement (siehe Bild) oder Staubfilter (siehe Bild), daher der Wunsch nach dem Dark Base Pro 900.
Der vorhandene 24'' Monitor wird dank Pivot-Funktion hochkant neben dem neuen 27'' von iiyama weiter genutzt. Aus den alten Komponenten könnte dann gut  ein MediaPC entstehen.

Mein aktuelles System:
*
Mainboard*: Asus P8Z68-V 
*CPU*: Intel I7-3770
*CPU-Kühler*: Thermalright  Archon 
*RAM*: 16GB Corsair Venagnce DDR3 1600 
*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC
*SSDs*: 2x 240GB Intel 730 (RAID 0) & 180GB + 240GB Intel 530 & Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
*HDD: *500GB WD 2,5'' cached by 20GB Intel 311 SSD (aus Mangel an Ports inaktiv.....ich weiß, ich hab zuviele SSDs....)
*Soundkarte*: Creative Audigy 2
*Gehäuse*: LianLi V-1100S  Plus
*Netzteil*: Enermax Modu 87+ 500W
*Lüfter & Steuerung*: 4x Silent Wings 2 120mm @ Aquaero 4.0
*Monitor*: Philips Brilliance 240PW


----------



## Salatsauce45 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Besonders in diesen Tagen, in denen sich der ein oder andere Redakteur in den (verdienten) Urlaub macht, dürfte die Organisation dieser Aktion nicht einfacher werden. Ich hoffe Stephan muss nicht jeden einzelnen Beitrag hier allein durchgehen, irgendein unterbezahlter Praktikant wird sich denke ich schon finden 
Andererseits wollen wir sie nicht Ausruhen lassen, also macht den Thread hier ordentlich voll  Meinen Beitrag leiste ich auch und versuch mein Glück dieses Jahr noch einmal.

Wie man an meinem PC unschwer erkennen sollte, geht Funktion deutlich über Aussehen. Es ist das Ergebnis einer langen Aufrüstphase, die 10 Monate her begann. Angefangen mit dem Netzteil wollte ich eine solide Basis für ein kommendes AMD System aufbauen. Nun bin ich soweit gekommen, meine alte HD 7770 2GB gegen eine XFX RX Vega 56 auszutauschen, Bedarf an Neuware besteht hier also definitiv nicht. 
Abrunden möchte ich das Paket nun mit einer Wasserkühlung, um das Ganze auch leise zu machen. Dafür brauche ich dringend ein neues Gehäuse, das alte Aerocool aus 2008 wird den Ansprüchen nicht gerecht. Mit dem be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 kann ich hier nichts falsch machen, besonders wenn ihr es nun als eure Referenz bezeichnet. Der große Innenraum samt Platz für 420er Radiatoren und die besonders leisen Gehäuselüfter kommen da gerade recht.
Da ich mit meinem PC hautsächlich spiele, würde sich ein Upgrade auf Coffee Lake, obwohl ich vor einigen Monaten auf AM4 umgestiegen bin, dennoch lohnen. Vorallem mit GTA 5 harmoniert der Ryzen 5 nicht wirklich, so sinken die FPS gerne mal unter 50, welche sich weit ausserhalb der Freesyncrange meines Monitors befinden. Overclocking ist bei den Komponenten auch keine Frage und da CPU und GPU ordentlich Saft ziehen, muss was neues her. Das be quiet! Straight Power 10 mit 700 Watt dürfte hier genug Reserven bieten. 
Zu guter Letzt der Monitor: Eigentlich hatte ich TN Panels abgeschwört, ich bin aber bereit ihnen eine weitere Chance zu gewähren. Im Gegenzug sind 1440p samt Freesync ein Kompromiss, bei dem ich nicht nein sagen kann. Der Iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 würde in Verbindung mit meiner Vega ein sehr gutes Paar abgeben.



Spoiler





*Komponente*
|
*vorhanden*
|
*gewünscht*

Prozessor|R5 1600|
I5/i7 8600/8700K

CPU-Kühler|EKL Brocken Eco|
EKL Brocken Eco

Mainboard |Asus Prime X370-Pro |MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon (10 Punkte)
Arbeitsspeicher |2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200|
2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200

Grafikkarte|XFX RX Vega 56|
XFX RX Vega 56

Datenträger|850 Evo 500GB; 250GB HDD Backup|
850 Evo 500GB; 250GB HDD Backup

Netzteil|Cougar Gx-S 550|be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700W (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse|NoName Aerocool|be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Lüfter|2x Corsair ML 140|2x ML 140 + 3x Silent Wings 3 (vorinstall.)
Monitor|Samsung LC24FG70FQU|Iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)Gesamt 44 von 50 Punkte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit viel Glück an alle, ich bin mir sicher wir werden noch so einige 'Schönheiten' erleben


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich drücke allen die Daumen  


Ich nehme einmal : 

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
und einmal 
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)

macht zusammen  

44 von 50


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Denkt bitte hieran:


> Haben Sie Ihre Idealkombination gefunden,  können Sie einfach den Inhalt des Textfensters kopieren und in Ihre  Bewerbung im Kommentar-Thread einfügen. Geben Sie dort dann bitte noch  an, welche Komponenten momentan verbaut sind, und laden Sie mindestens  ein Bild des PC-Innenraums hoch.


----------



## DracilRobketch (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

...hiermit möchte ich mich für eure Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion bewerben.
Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut:
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix-GTX1050Ti
Netzteil: ARCTIC Fusion 550R
Gehäuse: Antec P100 mit 1x Arctic F12 PWM, 120mm + 1x Antec TwoCool, 120mm
Monitor: LG ULTRAWIDE Model: GSM59F1

Armored Warfare läuft recht gut, EoS ruckelt, deswegen die Auswahl der Graka & des Monitors.
Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, da es deutlich effizienter als mein bisheriges ist.
Die alten Teile wie Netzteil und Gehäuse würde ich meinem Sohn vermachen.


----------



## Thrale (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


aktuell:
MB: ASRock H87 Pro4
CPU: i5 4670K (boxed)
GPU: GIGABYTE GTX 770
RAM: 16GB DDR 3 (Dual)
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom (1st Gen.)

--> da ruckelt so einiges 

Für die Fortsetzungen meiner Liebliengsspiele Total War Warhammer II, Mittelerde: SdK, und bereits vorhandener Titel wie PUBG und ME: Andromeda bräuchte ich definitv ein Upgrade


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

wieder einmal eine wunderschöne Aktion von Euch und Euren Partnern MSI, iiyama und be quiet!, an der ich gerne teilnehmen möchte.
Insbesondere ein guter Monitor fehlt mir, da kommt das Weihnachtsgewinnspiel zur richtigen Zeit. Zum Falten ist mehr Leistung immer 
gut, darum würde eine GTX 1080 viel bringen. Kühler und Lüfter können nie gut genug sein, passt also auch gut. Ich bin älter als 18 Jahre
 und lebe in Deutschland. Da ich darüber hinaus ziemlich subjektiv bin, erfülle ich alle notwendigen Kriterien des Gewinnspiels, selbst 2.5!

Einen Dank an Euch und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

*Ausgewählte Komponenten:*
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
.
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Bisherige Hardware:*
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5 PCGH
Mainboard: MSI Z87 MPower
CPU: I7-4770K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Fuma
RAM: 16GB 2400er GSkill
Grafikkarte: GTX 980 TI Zotac AMP! Omega mit 2 x 120mm Lüftern
Netzteil: be quiet! DPP11-550W
SSD/HDD: 250GB Crucial MX 200 mSATA, 500GB Samsung 850 EVO, HDD 1TB
Monitor: ASUS VE248, 1920x1080, 60Hz

*Bilder:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Gesamtrechner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2: Grafikkarte und Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 3: Kühler und Hecklüfter

*Bemerkung:*
- Ich würde die Komponenten selber einbauen und eine umfassende Fotodokumentation im Forum erstellen
- die vorhandene GTX 980TI würde ich kostenlos dem Foldinghome zur Vermittlung an andere Falter übergeben
- Zum Dark Rock Pro 3 würde ich gerne einen kleinen Vergleichstest zum Scythe  Fuma schreiben und die angeblich komplizierte Montage  untersuchen
- Die drei be quiet! 140mm Lüfter würde ich anstatt der drei Fractal Original Lüfter einsetzen


----------



## XarZar (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit:
Prozessor: FX-8320 -> R7 1700
Motherboard: MSI 970 -> Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5
SSD: Transcend SSD370S (128GB) -> SK Hynix Canvas SL308 500GB
Festplatte: 1TB (7200rpm) -> nix
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 960 
Gehäuse: Aerocool V3X -> NZXT H440
Laufwerk: DVD Laufwerk -> nix
Netzteil: Inter-Tech ARGUS APS-620W -> Seasonic Prime Titanium 650W
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM -> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4-3000 C15
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4
Monitore: HP Pavilion 27cw & HP Pavilion 27xi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktuelles System:*


CPU: Geköpfter und neu mit Flüssigmetall verklebter Intel Core i7 4770K. 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E. 
GPU: MSI GTX 260 TwinFrozr. 
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H. 
RAM: 32GB DDR3 2400 MHz Mushkin Black. 
SSDs: 256GB Samsung SSD 830 + 1TB Crucial BX100. 
LAN: Killer NIC E2100 
PSU: be quiet! E10 500W 
Gehäuse: Gelid DarkForce mit 2x Silent Wings II 140mm, 1x Shadow Wings 120mm Mid, 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish 120mm 
Monitor: BenQ XL2410T 1080p 120Hz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gewünschte Komponenten:
*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
*
Begründung:*

Es ergibt keinerlei Sinn, den 4770K fürs Gaming zu ersetzen. Die seit Juli erneut im System ruhende GTX 260 jedoch pfeift abseits von Titeln wie CS:GO aus dem letzten Loch, sofern diese überhaupt noch starten. Dies führt mich zum Monitor: Ich nutze seit knapp sieben Jahren einen der ersten 120 Hz Monitore, weil ich damals sehr viel BF3 und CS:GO (Beta) mehr oder minder competitiv gespielt habe. Mittlerweile wurde mir die Pixelmenge von FHD zu grobkörnig und die Spieleinteressen haben sich eher Richtung Single-Player und hohe Bildqualität statt minimale Details bei maximalen FPS im Multiplayer verlagert. Daher würde ich trotz Free Sync zur Kombination aus gewünschtem Monitor und Karte greifen, weil ich sehr sicher bin, dass die nach der GTX 1080 ins System kommende Karte Free Sync unterstützen wird. Ein Monitor überlebt i.d.R. mehrere Grafikkartengenerationen, deswegen sollte heutzutage mMn nicht mehr weniger als 1440p auf den Tisch kommen. Diese Pixelmenge kann die GTX 1080 im Gegensatz zu UHD auch noch wirklich gut bewältigen.

Da mein Netzteil noch recht jung, qualitativ gut ist und für CPU und Grafikkarte genug Leistung liefern könnte, würde ich stattdessen den CPU-Kühler erneuern. Da ich eine Abneigung gegen AiO entwickelt habe, würde ich mich sehr über den DRP3 freuen, der sich sicherlich auch optisch sehr gut in meinem System machen würde. Zusätzlich könnte ich unter Beibehalt des aktuellen Gehäuses die leider unter Anlaufschwierigkeiten leidenden 120mm Lüfter von Enermax durch zwei flüsterleise 120mm Shadow Wings ersetzen, den dritten würde ich im Boden verbauen. Dann wären sämtliche Lüfter von bq!, was Lautstärke und Optik sicherlich zuträglich sein dürfte.

Dieses Update würde meinen zwar fast vier Jahre alten, aber immer noch leistungsfähigen Unterbau aus 4770K + 32GB RAM in die Gegenwart katapultieren. Zusätzlich könnte die demnächst zehnten Geburtstag feiernde GTX 260 sich endlich in den endgültigen Ruhestand verabschieden. Die gewählten Komponenten harmonieren mMn sowohl optisch als auch von der Leistungsfähigkeit und fügen sich sehr gut ins bestehende System ein.


----------



## Balthar (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da mein PC schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist würde ich mich am meisten über die Grafikkarte und den Monitor freuen 
Ich freue mich aber auch sehr die Enermax T.B. Silence gegen die be quiet! Silent Wings zu tauschen, da mein 2500k auf 4,5 Ghz läuft und die Corsair H60i manchmal schwächelt sollte die be quiet Silent Loop 240mm eine gute Wahl sein.

*GRAFIKKARTE:* MSI Gtx 1070 Gaming X8G (22 Punkte)
*CPU-KÜHLER:* Be Quiet! Silent Loop 240mm (6 Punkte)
*LÜFTER-SETS:* Be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm (3 Punkte)
*MONITOR*: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

*GESAMT: *49 Punkte

Mein bisheriges PC-System:

*CPU:* Intel 2500k @ 4,5 Ghz
*RAM*: 4x4GB Corsair LP 1600mhz
*MAINBOARD:* Asus P8p67 Evo
*GRAFIKKARTE:* Evga GeForce GTX 760 SC
*CASE:* Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium
*CPU-KÜHLUNG:* Corsair H60i 2gen
*NETZTEIL:* Corsair TX 550M
*SOUND:* Asus Xonar DGX
*FESTPLATTEN*: 1x Western Digital Blue 1TB / 2x Western Digital Green 1TB
*SSD:* 1x Samsung SSD 830 120GB / 1xCrucial MX300 525GB 
*LÜFTER:* 3x Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm / 2x Enermax Cluster 120mm / 2x Enermax Cluster 140mm
*LÜFTERSTEUERUNG:* Scythe 4 Kanal mit Display
*SLEEVES:* Bitfenix
*DVD-BRENNER*: LG
*LED-STRIP:* Nzxt



*BILDER PCGH AKTION + MEIN PC*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team für die tolle Aktion, viel Glück euch allen 
LG, René


----------



## XD-User (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktueller PC*:

- Xeon E3 1231 V3 
- Thermalright 92mm Kühler
- Gigabyte R9 280 Windforce
- MSI Gaming 3 H97
- 16GB DDR3 1600
- 256GB SSD Crucial MX 100
- 1 Terabyte HDD
- BeQuiet Straight Power 10 - 500 Watt
- Gehäuse Fractal Defin Arc Midi R2
- Unterschiedliche 140 mm Lüfter

*Ausgwählte Komponenten*:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Da ich meine CPU eh nicht übertakten kann, tuts auch der kleine Lüfter, ein paar Pure Wings habe ich ebenfalls noch im System, sodass mir diese Mischung an Komponenten doch den größten Vorteil durch die GPU bringen würde.
Einbauen würde ich die Komponenten ebenfalls selber und alles schön dokumentieren 

Vielen Dank an PCGH und die "Spender" 
Viel Glück an alle Hardwareaffinen Menschen hier 

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Das Innere meines aktuellen Lieblings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)


System Aktuell: 

CPU: Ryzen 7 1800x @ 3900Mhz @ 1,35V
CPU-Kühler: Alpenfoehn Matterhorn Rev C White mit Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-PS und Phanteks Halo
MB: ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac
RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair LPX DDR4 -3200
SSD: SanDisk Z400 256 GB + 240GB Crucial BX100.
GPU: MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB
Gehäuse: In WIn 301 White mit 2x Noctua NF-P12 PWM , 2x NF-A12x15 PWM , 1x NF-S12A
Netzteil: be quiet! E10 500W
Monitor: 2x Samsung  C27F396FHU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blom (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Gewinnspiele reißen einfach nicht ab 

Möge der Roman beginnen.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dann stelle ich meine beiden Spiele/Entertainment/Arbeits - Kisten vor

*Haupt Rechner:*
*Mainboard:* MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Sockel LGA 1150
*CPU:* Xeon E3 1245v3
*CPU KÜhler:* Noctua NH-D14 überdimensioniert bei dem Xeon, ich weiß
*RAM:* Kingston 8GB (1600 MHz) + 16GB Hyunday Electronics irgend so etwas  (geschenktem Gaul...)
*GPU:* AMD RX480 4gb Sapphire Nitro+
*HDD:* insgesamt 5tb Speicher, sammelt sich halt an 
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO (von 2014)
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design Define R4 (Das ist sowas von mein Lieblingsgehäuse, schlicht, klein und trotzdem geräumig, einfach ein Traum)
*Lüfter:* Einer der vorinstalliert war, 2x140mm von Noctua und ein 140mm von Aerocool, suuuuper laut das Teil 
*Monitor:* AOC 1080p 60Hz 27zoll (die Pixeldichte ist einfach zu niedrig)
*Maus + Tastatur:* Corsair Vengeance M65 + CM Storm Quickfire Rapid Red Gaming
*Sound:*günstig erstandenes 2.1 System, hat aber einen guten Klang, überraschenderweise.
*PSU:*Corsair RM850


*Wohnzimmer PC (auf dem Bild ist noch das vorherige PSU):*
*Mainboard:* MSI Z97m Gaming Sockel LGA 1150
*CPU:* i5 4670K
*CPU KÜhler:* EKL Himalaya 2
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 16gb (1600 MHz)
*GPU:* nVidia GTX 670
*HDD:* 2tb extern
*SSD:* Intenso 240gb
*Gehäuse:* nVidia grünes Raijintek Styx, sehr cooles Gehäuse (meine Freundin hasst es )
*Lüfter:* Einer der vorinstalliert war, 2x120mm  Scythe und Arctic
*Monitor:* 55zoll Samsung Fernseher
*Maus + Tastatur:* Wireles Tastatur mit Touchpad
*Sound:*2.1 System von Nubert, da sind die Explosionen direkt im Wohnzimmer 
*PSU:*be quiet! Pure Power 10 600w

Die 1080ti wäre ein riesen Schritt in Richtung mehr Leistung und macht für mich einfach am meisten Sinn, weshalb ich da auch die meisten Punkte reingesteckt habe. (Die würde mich bei der nächsten Faltwoche auch um einige Plätze nach oben katapultieren )
In beiden Rechnern wird in naher Zukunft nichts ausgetauscht, bis auf vielleicht die Grafikkarte, wenn das Geld da ist.
Die CPUs reichen auch vollkommen aus und halten mindestens noch bis Zen2, zumal mir im Moment auch einfach der Ram zu teuer ist und generell will ich momentan an der 
Plattform nichts ändern, weil ich einfach sehr zufrieden damit bin und noch nie einen Ausfall hatte, was für generell fast alle meiner Hardwareteile gilt (die GTX670 ist jetzt fast 6 Jahre im Einsatz^^).
Auch von den Features fehlt mir nichts, ich brauch kein fancy RGB FPS Boost  oder NVMe RAID um mit 3tb/s Daten zu schreiben.
Und wie man sehen kann sind beide PCs auch mit guten Netzteilen ausgestattet und haben ausreichend Kühlung auf der CPU, weshalb ich 
kein Netzteil brauche und den CPU Kühler an einen Freund weitergeben würde, oder das PCGH Team verlost ihn hier unter den Teilnehmern weiter.
Die Lüfter werden selbstverständlich meine vorhandenen ergänzen und teilweise ersetzen.


Die Komponenten werden selbstverständlich selber eingebaut, ich als passionierter Bastler seit der ersten Stunde.


----------



## Officer-Doofie (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Würde mich wie ein bekloppter über folgende Komponenten freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut:
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
Noctua NH-D15
Asus Prime X370-Pro
G.Skill Trident Z 16 GB DDR4-3600 DIMM 
MSI GTX 980 TI
Asus M2732


----------



## Aganyur (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Zu den Details:
Nächstes Jahr steht mal wieder ein Rundumschlag an, bei dem prinzipiell so ziemlich alles an meinem Desktop ausgetauscht werden müsste.
Zwar laufen durchaus noch alle Komponenten stabil, für aktuelle Games ist es dann aber doch teils grenzwertig, vor allem, wenn man eher ungerne in niedrige Detailstufen oder gar Auflösungen schalten will.
Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte ist eine Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, die einen schön leisen und ordentlichen Dienst verrichtet, wie gesagt aber mittlerweile bei aktuellen Sachen teils nicht mehr so recht mitkommt.
Aktuell muss sie auch "nur" einen Iijama ProLite B2776HDS, also einen 27" FHD-Monitor antreiben,  was zwar ganz in Ordnung geht, aber die Vorteile des qHD konnte ich zum Glück auch schon mal genießen und würde sie sehr gerne auch auf meinem Desktop genießen können. Leider ist mir mein aktueller Bildschirm zudem doch gelegentlich durch ordentliches Schlieren-ziehen aufgefallen, was mit dem neuen ja angeblich wohl auch besser werden würde.
Dafür ist die Kombination aus der MSI GTX 1080 GamingX 8G und iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 denke ich doch sehr gut geeignet, während der neue Bildschirm mir eine vergrößerte und (Bewegungs-)schärfere Arbeitsoberfläche liefert, kann die neue Grafikkarte diesen auch für Spiele ordentlich mit Frames beliefern, und wenn man der Werbung und den Tests glauben darf auch noch schön leise, ggf. unterstützt durch ein schallhemmendes Gehäuse. Dazu will ich jetzt kommen.

Als Gehäuse dient mir im Moment ein Bitfenix Raider, welches schön dezent daherkommt, mit integrierter Lüftersteuerung und lt. Tests für seine relativ offene Bauweise erstaunlich leise, leider haben sich aber mittlerweile die Audioports verabschiedet (möööglicherweise kam es hier, weil das obere Panel zwar theoretisch abnehmbar ist, aber dann halt an den Kabeln der USB- und Audioports hängt, ab und zu zu übermäßigem Zug an den Kabeln, wenn es sich mal unbeabsichtigt gelöst hat...), und die Bauweise mit dem Mesh-Blech macht es doch auch sehr Staubanfällig.
Daneben ist unter Volllast dann doch, trotz ursprünglichem Fokus auf geringe Lautstärke bei der Komponentenwahl, teils eine etwas zu große Geräuschkulisse wahrzunehmen, die ich beim nächsten Gehäuse gerne gemindert sehen bzw. hören würde.
Von daher sollte das be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black hier gute Abhilfe schaffen, auch wenn ich sagen muss, das es mich durchaus stört, dass nur zwei USB-Ports im Frontpanel verbaut wurden. Dank dem Hub im Bildschirm aber sollte das gut kompensierbar sein. Auch die Lüfersteuerung ist nicht so flexibel wie beim Bitfenix, da ich aber erfahrungsgemäß ohnehin nur die Einstellung Maximal (beim Spielen) oder Minimal (beim Arbeiten, Surfen usw.) gewählt habe, wird das auch kein Problem sein.

Mangels restlichen Punkten muss nun leider die Auswahl Netzteil/CPU-Kühler eingeschränkt werden, bzw. eine Auswahl gibt es schon nicht mehr, denn es sind nur zwei Punkte übrig, da bleibt nur die Möglichkeit auf den CPU-Kühler be quiet! Pure Rock zu gehen. Dieser würde meinen Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct ersetzen, der wiederum erst Anfang des Jahres meinen Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW ersetzt hat (wurde mir im Rahmen eines Produkttests zur Verfügung gestellt). Beide haben ihren Dienst immer zuverlässig verrichtet, der etwas kleinere TS140 Direct sogar besser als der größere und ältere TS140 BW, beiden gemein ist jedoch, dass sie nicht ohne weiteres auf die aktuellsten Sockel passen (wobei für den Direct glaube ich problemlos ein entsprechendes Kit von TR zur Verfügung steht). Außerdem ist der TS140 Direct zwar designtechnisch schon etwas "gepimpt" gegenüber seinem älteren Bruder, aber immernoch optisch aus der Budget-Klasse. Bei einem neuen Gehäuse mit Einblickmöglichkeit würde der be quiet! daher durchaus seine Berechtigung haben, abgesehen davon würde es mich aber wundern, wenn be quiet! hier geschlampt hat und etwas übermäßig lautes fabriziert hat. Lt. Herstellerangaben ist er dennoch etwas lauter als der TS140 Direct, doch ob das insbesondere im Pure Base 600 eine Rolle spielt, wird man erst im direkten Vergleich feststellen können.

Der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal das komplette Paket, mit dem diese Komponenten zusammenarbeiten müssen:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3470
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct  (zu ersetzen durch be quiet! Pure Rock)
GPU: Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ 3GB (zu ersetzen durch MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP Schwarz DDR3-1600 2x4GB
Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
HDD: Seagate Desktop SSHD ST4000DX001 4TB
SSD: Plextor M5 Pro 128 GB
ODD: LG BH16NS40 Blu-Ray-Brenner
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Raider (zu ersetzen durch be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window black)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2776HDS (zu ersetzen durch iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht also, dass selbst mit den neuen Komponenten immernoch Nachrüstbedarf besteht, aber zum einen wäre mit einer neuen Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich der derzeitige Flaschenhals beseitigt, zum anderen könnte dann das Budget für die entsprechenden verbleibenden Komponenten großzügiger gewählt werden, während das ganze trotzdem erstmal lauffähig ist - das Netzteil sollte immer noch ausreichend Kraft liefern können, da ich ja kein SLI oder ähnliches anstrebe (dem stimmt mir auch der PSU-Rechner von be quiet! zu). Die nächste Etappe wäre im Grunde genommen das CPU-Paket (CPU, Mainboard, RAM) sowie eine neue SSD (eher aus Komfortgründen, Arbeiten tut die aktuelle noch super, bietet aber halt keinen Platz, um Spiele drauf zu verstauen). Sollte dann immernoch zu viel Geld übrig sein, würde ich evtl. noch überlegen, auf ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement umzusteigen, wobei das auch eher ein optischer "Eingriff" wäre, aber bei einem Gehäuse mit Fenster ja durchaus relevant 

Also, würde mich super freuen, wenn mehr Geld für ein CPU-Upgradepaket übrig bleibt, weil Ihr mich schon mit dem Rest ausstattet, ihr müsstet mir das ganze nicht mal zusammenbauen, den Spaß will ich selber haben 

Danke auf jeden Fall für's Verschenken der Sachen und viel Erfolg allen Bewerbern!


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Pimp my PC geht in die nächste Runde und ich bewerbe ich ebenfalls.

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
Mainboard: MSI Z97 G43-GAMING
RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 (+)
SSD: Samsung 850EVO 250GB
HDD: 250GB Seagate Barracuda, 1,5TB Seagate
Netzteil: Cougar GX1050 (Rev. 1.0)
Sound: ASUS Phoebus Solo
DVD Brenner
Staub und Kabelsalat


Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgesucht:

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)




Begründungen:

Grafikkarte: Ich merke mittlerweile schon, das die Grafikkarte so langsam ihre grenzen beim spielen erreicht. Zudem ist sie ein Stromfresse von den Herren! Diese wäre ein primäres Ziel für mich, sie auszutauschen.
Netzteil: Das vorhandene Netzteil ist nun geschlagene 7 Jahre alt. Garantie gibts keine mehr und ob es noch 100%ig in Ordnung ist, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Zudem ist es absolut überdimensioniert! (Aufschrauben mache ich nicht)
Gehäuse: Beim kauf der Sapphire Grafikkarte, passte sie nicht ins Zalman Gehäuse rein. Also habe ich mit roher Gewalt platz gemacht damit sie dort hineinpasst. Sieht nicht schön aus, und zugegeben hängt sie hinten nun ein wenig runter. (gespannt) Ins neue Gehäuse sollte sie natürlich rein passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich danke für die tolle Aktion und wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## Tobilishou5 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, zusammen,
Ihr habt echt wieder eine super Aktion 

Ich habe folgendes Setup gewählt, da bei mir die CPU der Flaschenhals ist und sehr schnell schlapp macht.


Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit habe ich 
Prozessor: Intel I7 4790 (leider mit einem Knack - denn er tacktet nichtmehr höher als 3.6ghz)  -> Intel Standart-Kühler
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3
SSD: AData 128GB
HDD: Seagate (2TB)
Gehäuse: Gigabyte Standart 0815 Gehäuse
Grafikkarte: GTX 1080
Netzteil: BeQuiet Power Zone (850W)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB
Monitor: LG Flatron W2353V


Warum ich die Teile gerne hätte?
Ich würde gerne meine defekte CPU tauschen. Daher würde ich mich über das MSI X299 Gaming M/ ACK schon sehr freuen.
Da eine i7(x) CPU eine gute Kühlung braucht, habe ich mich noch für die AiO WaKü von Be Quiet entschieden und das "passende" Gehäuse dazu.
Das absolute "Sahnehäubchen" währe dann noch der Monitor!

Ich Wünsche allen viel Glück! 


-> Wenn ich gerade schon dabei bin Bilder zu machen, kann ich auch die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen & den Kühler Sauber machen.....


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Redaktion.
Ich lege viel Wert auf ein schnelles System, aber das Aussehen hat mich eigentlich nie interessiert.
Deshalb steckt meine Hardware aktuell in einem Corsair Graphite 600T ohne Fenster von 2010. Das ist älter als alles andere an meinem PC, wenn man so sieht schon mehrere Generationen und es sieht echt total Beeeeescheiden aus. Also ich meine ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Fingerpatschern und Wasserflecken^^

Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Anstatt das ich zig Euro in einen neuen CPU/Mainboard-Unterbau stecke und das Gehäuse weiterhin so unterirdisch bleibt wie es ist, verspreche ich euch ... diesmal werde ich Wert auf Optik legen.
EXTRA für diese PCGH-Aktion werde ich auf Aussehen achten. Ich werde Kulten. Kabel Aufr... Kabel Aufräuuuu... Aufräumen und auch die Wakü-Schläuche ordentlich verlegen. Ich werde Kabel-Binder benutzen. UND .... ich werde die Scheibe vom BQ-Gehäuse immer schön mit Glasreiniger bearbeiten, das nennt man glaub ich puu... puuuuuut.... putzen^^. Hand drauf. 

Dafür brauche ich aber eure Hilfe 
DENN neue CPU UND ein hübsches Äußeres ist zur Zeit bei mir einfach nicht drinne. Und wäre es nicht schön wenn der HisN nach 20 Jahren PC auch endlich mal einen hübschen Rechner bekommt? Find ich jedenfalls 
Und ich bin extrem scharf darauf endlich zu wissen was dieser 144hz-Hype soll. Eigentlich bin ich ja eine Grafik-Hure, deshalb steht auch ein 4K Monitor auf meinem Schreibtisch. Ich wüsste zu gerne wie sich der schnelle Gaming-Monitor dagegen schlägt.


Es liegt in eurer Hand. Beißende Kommentare mit einer Flut von Screenshots zum Thema VRAM und CPU-Limit seid ihr von mir gewohnt. Dazu werden dann noch PC-Fotos kommen^^

*Das hat der Konfigurator mit meiner Hilfe ausgerechnet:*

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)



Den fehlenden 10 bis 16-Kerner werde ich separat besorgen, wenn es denn soweit sein sollte. 
Die beiden orangen M.2-Kühler passen doch perfekt zum Gehäuse, meint ihr nicht?


*Das ist zur Zeit bei mir verbaut:*

Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T
Mainboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme X99/2011-3
CPU: 5960X mit 4-4.5Ghz
Graka: Nvidia Titan X (Pascal)
Graka2: Nvidia GTX 750Ti Single Slot
Speicher: 64GB DDR4 2400 (32GB Geil, 32GB GSkill)
Storage: 3x512GB M.2 Samsung
Netzteil: Corsair AX1200i (ja, ich hatte mal ein System aus 3930K und 2xGTX580 das hat 1.1KW gezogen unter Last^^ Lange, Lange, Lange ist es her, aber die neuen Intel-Monster sollen ja alleine schon bis 700W verbraten^^).
Monitor: 2xDell 3007WPF (10 Jahre alt(!)) und Philips BDM4065UC
Kühlung: Custom-Loop mit Gigant 3360

PC-Innenleben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wollt ihr sowas wirklich verantworten? *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit sich niemand Krätze oder Wanzen von meinem Zeug holt, werde ich natürlich auch selbst umbauen^^
Das einzige, was ihr bei mir auf keinen Fall sehen werdet: Rechner auf dem Tisch. EGAL WIE HÜBSCH er wird. Das wird nicht passieren.

Vielen Dank an PCGH und MSI für die Wiederholung der coolen Aktion.


----------



## art2k (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo
Mein system ist so alt

Mainboard: MSI P55 GD65
CPU: i5-750
RAM: 4GB Corsair
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD4800
Netzteil: BeQuiet
HDD Samsung 500GB

Wäre super:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

PICT0052.JPG


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 9Strike (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktueller PC:*
CPU: i7 3770 @4.2GHz
MB: Asus P8Z77-M
RAM: 16GB DDR3 1600MHz
GraKa: R9 380 Nitro 4G
NT: be quiet Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Case: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 (orange)
Kühler: be quiet Shadow Rock 2
Monitor: LG W2243T (1080p@60Hz)
Laufwerke: 850 Evo 500GB + 1TB HDD + Dell-OEM-DVD-Brenner
Soundkarte: Creative Audigy FX

*Wunsch-Upgrades:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:*
Der auf 4.2 GHz übertaktete 3770 (non-K) verrichtet seine Arbeit einwandfrei, dank des be quiet Kühlers bleibt er dabei auch immer schön leise und kühl. Dagegen limitiert die Grafikkarte in aktuellen Titeln doch spürbar, hohe Details sind quasi nie möglich. Mit der GTX 1080 von MSI, die sicherlich auch leiser ist, würde sich das natürlich drastisch ändern. Da ich gerne mal eine Runde CSGO zocke, sind 144Hz Bildfrequenz und 1ms Reaktionszeit ein Segen verglichen mit meinem eher trägen LG. Da ich ja auch noch eine Radeon habe, werde ich auch mal kurz Freesync antesten, was ich wie High-FPS-Gaming bis jetzt leider nur in der Theorie kennengelernt habe.
Für die neue Grafikkarte muss dann auch ein neues Netzteil her. An sich ist das verwendetet L8 von 2013 ganz ok, allerdings ist es noch gruppenreguliert, was für moderne Grafikkarten mit Boost-Funktion dann doch nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert ist. Ein 500W Netzteil mit guter Qualität ist hier völlig ausreichend.
Das Gehäuse ist wohl das größte Manko meines aktuellen Rechners. Es ist bietet wenig Platz für Cable-Management, was mir relativ wichtig ist, der HDD Käfig ist aus billigem Plastik, in dem die Montage der HDD ist sehr unschön umgesetzt ist, und die vorinstallieren Corsair-Lüfter sind nicht wirklich leise. Da ich keine unzähligen Laufwerke habe, reicht mir ein Pure Base 600, dank der geringeren Maße des Gehäuses ist mehr Platz unter dem Schreibtisch. Trotzdem verspreche ich mir vom Pure Base viel Platz für meine Hardware, gerade auch wegen den frei positionierbaren 3.5"-Halterungen.

Neben einem Erfahrungsbericht zum Umbau würde ich noch Benchmarks mit Temperaturwerten für CPU & GPU (TW3, BioShock Infinite, Metro LL, CSGO, Prime95, Heaven) und und Lautstärkemessungen mit Soundbeispielen (nur grob per Handy-App) erstellen. Bilder werden mit einer Lumix DMC-FZ72 geschossen. Da große GraKas und schwere Kühler nicht wirklich für den Transport gemacht sind, sondern eher "ungesund" für das Mainboard, würde ich die Hardware lieber selbst einbauen. (Falls ihr den PC selbst umbauen wollt kein Problem, wenn ihr GraKa und Kühler vor Transport abmontiert und alles ordentlich verkabelt  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenGun_ (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Für den Rechner meiner Frau:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Momentan verbaut:
ASRock P55 Extrem
I7 860 @3,5Ghz
Scythe Mugen 3
16GB G.Skill
256GB Crucial MX 100
1TB WD Blue 
be quiet Pure Power L8 630

Grafikkarte ist im Moment eine AMD HD5430 passiv mit einem Kühlergespann davor.
Grafikkarte war vorher eine GTX 770 die sich leider verabschiedet hat.
Monitor ist leider keiner mehr vorhanden, ist übergangweise am TV angeschlossen.
Gehäuse ist im Moment ein ATX Mainboardträger auf einem Rollwagen 

Neue Grafikkarte, Tower und Monitor wären also perfekt um aus dem Ganzen wieder einen richtigen Rechner zu machen.

Hier ein Bild vom Zustand: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metal4all (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder mal ne feine Hardware-Auswahl 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück

*Ausgewählte Komponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Verbaute Komponenten:*
Intel Core i3-3220
ASRock B75 Pro3
8GB-Kit Avexir white DDR3 RAM
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5
be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W
Corsair Air 540
2x Toshiba 7200U/min 2TB HDDs
BenQ G2250


----------



## eMptY00 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey
Würde mich so über die neuen Sachen freuen !

Verbaut:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K @ 3.3GHz (OC 4.30 GHz) 
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1
RAM: 8GB G.Skill 2x4GB 
Graphics: GTX 1060 6GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO (256GB) 
HDD: 500GB WD
Case: CM 690 II
Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewünscht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Gamble13 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktueller PC:
Motherboard: MSI Z270 Gaming M3
CPU: i7-7700k
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX1080
Speicher: DDR4 32GB 2400MHz Crucial
Monitor: LG2477G
Lüfter: non
SSD: 840Pro 512GB
HD: WD 2TB

Wunsch-Upgrade:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bild vom Innenraum wird in den nächsten Tagen nachgeliefert.


----------



## aRieLscHe (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktueller PC:
Asus Sabertooth X58
Xeon 5650
24GB G.Skill
Inno 3D 1080Ti iChill 3X
Enermax 240 Liquid
BeQuiet! Pure power 550W
SSD: OCZ 128GB, Samsung 850Evo 1TB
Iiyama 40"

Wunsch Upgrade:


Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 50 (10 Punkte übrig)


Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 50 (11 Punkte übrig)


Das X58 mit dem Xeon sind zwar eine schöne Kombination, aber ich möchte gerne auf eine Custom WaKü aufrüsten, das soll aber nicht mehr mit diesem alten System passieren, also muss vorher ein neues Brett samt CPU etc. rein - und da bietet sich das Mainboard natürlich voll an.
Die Lüfter würden natürlich perfekt für die neuen Radiatoren sein und das Netzteil würde mein in die Jahre gekommenes BeQuiet 550Watt ablösen!
Der Monitor würde sich im Portrait Modus neben meinen 40" gesellen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbos1 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo!Kurz was ich mir wünsche:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Was ich habe
CPU: i7-6700
Mainboard: Z170A GAMING PRO
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 SLI
CPU-Küher: cooler master


----------



## korfe (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein System z.Zt.
  Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R 390X (GV-R939G1 GAMING-8GD)
Lüfter-Set: Silverstone + Noctua
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 10 650 W                     
Monitor: Medion AKOYA MD 22321
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stahlschnips (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

Ich habe im aktuellen Heft den Artikel zur Pimp my PC Aktion gesehen und dachte mir, dass mein aktueller PC in euer Schema passen könnte.  Ich bestreite nämlich schon seit einer ganzen Weile mein Gaming Hobby mit den folgenden, doch sehr in die Jahre gekommenen, Komponenten:

*CPU*: Intel i5-760 @ 3.4 GHz
*CPU-Kühler*:EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (PCGH Edition)
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 2x4GB Kingston HyperXSavage DDR3-1866
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte P55A-UD3
*Grafikkate*: Gigabyte GTX 960OC 2GB 
*SSD*:  Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB
*HDD*: WD Blue 1TB (3.5 Zoll,7200U/min)
*Netzteil*: LC Power LC6600GP2
*Gehäuse*: Antex ThreeHundred (Alternate Edition)
*Bildschirm*: LG Flatron IPS235

Der auffälligste Schwachpunkt meines Setups dürfte die alte Plattform rund um meinen alten Lynnfield i5 sein. Aus diesem Grund ist eine neue Plattform in Form eines neuen Mainboards schonmal Pflicht. Da spielt mir natürlich in die Karten, dass im CPU Markt momentan ein großer Sprung in der Anzahl an Kernen im Mainstream zu verzeichnen ist und somit ein kosteneffizientes und zukunftssicheres Upgrade möglich ist. Deswegen fiel meine Wahl auf die Z370 Plattform, der ich gerne einen brandneuen Coffee Lake inklusive entsprechendem DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher zur Seite stellen würde. Das hätte auch den netten Nebeneffekt, dass ich meine selbstgebaute Kunststoff I/O Blende (siehe Bild 3) durch eine passende Blende ersetzen kann. Damit wird natürlich meine GTX 960 noch eine Weile durchhalten müssen, aber die CPU sehe ich als wesentlich kritischer in meinem Setup an und das Upgrade würde es mir auf jeden Fall erlauben die momentanen astronomischen Grafikkarten-Preise auszusitzen.

Soviel zu Mainboard & CPU, nun zu den restlichen Baustellen. Wie man auf dem ersten Bild erkennen kann, ist das Kabelmanagement in meinem Gehäuse nicht sonderlich gut. Das liegt zum einen Teil an dem verbauten Billig-Netzteil, welches ich gerne durch ein Hochwertiges inklusive Kabelmanagement ersetzen würde. Aus diesem Grund findet sich das Straight Power 10 in meiner Zusammenstellung wieder. Zum anderen Teil liegt der unaufgeräumte Innenraum natürlich an meinem Gehäuse. Ich war zwar bisher mit dem Three Hundred bezogen auf die Kühlung sehr zufrieden (auch wenn mindestens einer der Lüfter in letzter Zeit zicken macht) allerdings ist das Gehäuse in Puncto Flexibilität von Laufwerksplätzen - und damit der Grafikkartenlänge - sowie dem Kabelmanagement eher eingeschränkt. Hier würde ich mir vom DarkBase Pro 900 erhoffen, dass ich den Innenraum nach meinen Vorstellungen anpassen kann und es durch das Fenster deutlich geordneter wirkt. Außerdem bietet es mehr als genug Platz für den riesigen Brocken 2, den ich gerne übernehmen würde und das irgendwann anstehende Upgrade auf eine leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte.

Zu guter Letzt bleibt noch die Wahl des neuen Monitors. Da ich bereits ein 24" FHD Modell besitze wollte ich zunächst gerne auf ein 27" Modell wechseln. Um den zusätzlichen "Platz" besser nutzen zu können und für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein schien mir außerdem ein QHD Monitor die einzig richtige Wahl zu sein. Damit blieb lediglich der GB2783QSU-B1 von iiyama übrig.

In Summe würde ich also gerne folgende Komponenten als Upgrade wählen:

- MSI Z370 Gaming Pro    Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
- be quiet! Straight    Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punke)
- be quiet! Dark Base    Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
- iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Summe: 44 von 50 Punkten

Den Zusammenbau könnte ich selbst übernehmen, ich stelle aber gerne auch die Komponenten, die ich zusätzlich anzuschaffen plane (je nach Preisen einen i5-8600k oder i7-8700k und DDR4  RAM) für einen Zusammenbau in der Redaktion zur Verfügung. 

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion. 

MfG,
Stahlschnips



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullspider (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So dann wollen wir mal,

Mein momentanes System ist leicht betagt und könnte ein wenig Auffrischung dringend gebrauchen.

Gehäuse: Silent Base 800
CPU: i5-2500K
Mainboard: Asus P8 Z77 V Le Plus 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8 DDR3 1600 GEIL Enhance CORSA
Grafikkarte: Gigaybyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 1
Gehäuselüfter: Pure Wings 2
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 530W
Festplatten: 256GB Samsung 850 Pro, 2x 1TB Samsung HDD


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bei der Auswahl lag mein Fokus auf den Silent Wings und der GTX 1080ti . Ich plane in kürze eine kleine Aufrüstaktion auf ein Ryzensystem und da wäre die Grafikkarte und der Lüftersatz für mein Silent Base 800 ein Segen. Ist leider momentan nicht drinne


----------



## Rayken (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da mache ich doch gerne mit und hoffe mal das es diesmal klappt.

Hier ist meine Auswahl:


> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
> ...




Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: i7 6700K
CPU Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3 
Mainboard: AsRock Z170 Extreme4+
RAM: 2x 16GB Geil Dragon Ram DDR4 2400 Kit
GPU:  Asus Geforce Strix GTX 970
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 4 TB [ST4000DM000]
SSD: Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5 PCGH
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster TA550


Ich habe letztes Jahr das Grundgerüst bestehend aus CPU, Mainboard, RAM
Netzteil und CPU Kühler erneuert.  
Dabei hab ich nicht alles auf einen Schlag gekauft sondern immer nach günstigen
Aktionen Ausschau gehalten und dann zugeschlagen.
Den CPU Kühler habe ich günstig gebraucht gekauft, der Rest davon war Neu.

Vorher war noch ein Sockel 775er System mit einem Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
verbaut welches ich im August 2008 gekauft hatte.

Einige Zeit später konnte ich dann gebraucht  günstig die Festplatte  das 
Gehäuse sowie die Grafikkarte kaufen. 

Die Samsung 950 Pro 512GB SSD habe ich zum Glück über ein Gewinnspiel gewonnen,
die hätte ich mir nicht leisten können.

Für eine neue Grafikkarte war nach den ganzen Anschaffungen kein Geld mehr über,
daher war mir bei der Auswahl die Grafikkarte besonders wichtig.

Den ausgewählten CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock würde ich meinem Bruder geben,
da mein Kühler besser ist [Bei der ganzen Auswahl war noch ein Punkt übrig...].

Gerne würde ich die Komponten selber einbauen, anbei ein Bild von meinem aktuellen System:

. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker71 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählt:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 550 TI Cyclone II
Netzteil: Cougar PowerX 550
Gehäuse: NZXT Guardian 921
Monitor: Samsung 24"
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 
Speicher: G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB
CPU: AMD FX 8320 Black Edition
HD: 1Tb

PS: Einbau würde von mir erfolgen
Danke für die Aktion, wäre eine schöne Überraschung zu meinem 46. Geburtstag morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matti30 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

tolle Aktion, da versuche ich mal mein Glück. Bin auch ganz bescheiden, da ich mit meinem aktuellen System recht zufrieden bin.

Einzig Grafikpower kann man nie genug haben. 

Daher fällt meine Wahl schlicht auf die 1080Ti von MSI. Habe auch schon eine 1080 von MSI, mit der ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden bin. Aber wie oben erwähnt, Grafikpower kann nie genug sein.
Die 1080 Ti würde auch viel besser zu meinem U2515H mit WQHD Auflösung passen.

_*Ausgewählte Produkte*

   Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)_

Ich hoffe, das ist ok, wenn ich mich für nur ein Produkt entscheide?
Außerdem würde ich, falls ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören sollte, die Grafikkarte gerne selber einbauen. 
Es ist mir zu abenteuerlich, deswegen meinen Rechner zu euch zu schicken, wo der Wechsel doch keine 5 Minuten dauert. 

Mein System (steht zwar in der Signatur, aber ich liste es gern noch mal auf:
*CPU*: i7 6950X läuft mit 3,8 Ghz auf allen Kernen, undervoltet mit offset -0.045V
*CPU Kühler*: Silent Loop 240+2xSW3 (BL066)
*Mainboard*: Asus X99 Strix
*RAM*: 4x 8GB GSKill Trident Z DDR4 3200 Mhz CL16
*GPU*: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
*SSDs*: 960 Evo (250 Gb Betriebssystem), 850 Evo (500 GB Programme), 850 Evo (1TB Spiele)
*Netzteil*: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt
*Gehäuse*: Fractal Design Meshify C (Frontlüfter: SW3 (BL067); Hecklüfter SW3 (BL066))
*Monitor*: Dell U2515H
*Sound*: Creative SoundblasterX AE-5

hier noch ein Bild von meinem System



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr findet doch auch, das da die 1080Ti super reinpassen würde, nicht wahr?


----------



## Eddyloveland (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da ich mir erst einen Bauen möchte wären die Komponenten für meinen neuen PC echt Nice.

Vorhanden ;
Corsair 540 Air Gehäuse 

BeQuiet Loop 280mm

Da es ein Youtube Video werden soll würe ich bei Gewinn alles gleich mit Reinnehmen und ein Aufbau sowie Gewinner Video daraus machen. 

Somit würde ich bei Gewinn alles gerne Selbst verbauen.


----------



## droidizer (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, ich mach mal mit in der Hoffnung was gewinnen zu können 

Mein bisheriger PC:
Intel Xeon E3-1231V3
Sapphire Radeon 390 Nitro
G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 16GB
MSI Z97M Gaming
Fractal Design Define Mini
be quiet! Straight Power 500W CM
Intel 600p 512GB M.2
WD 650GB Festplatte
Acer XF240H (Full HD 144Hz Free-Sync)
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
120 GB Samsung SSD, von der man allerdings nicht mehr booten kann (irgendwas ist am Dateisystem kaputt xD )

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Den Einbau würde ich selber übernehmen.
Viele Grüße,
droidizer


----------



## Miltonbear (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 27 Punkte von 50 (23 Punkte übrig)



Prozessor :i7870

Mainboard . Asus P7F-M WS

Arbeitsspeicher .2x4gb; 1x 2bg

Festplatten : 2 x 1Tb HDD 1x 256 SSD

Grafikkarte : Gtx970 4gb oc

Netzteil : 700w

Gehäuse : Antek

Monitore : Samsung LS24e390, Samsung T240hd, Dell 2007Fp

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die teile gewinnen würde dann nur noch ein passender Prozessor und dann kann ich wieder entspannt zocken


und ja ich weis das ich ihn mal wieder säubern müsste xP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ridicul0iD (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!
Da ich schon lange mit einem upgrade (hauptsächlich GraKa, momentan GTX 780) liebäugele, mein Monitor aber kürzlich den Dienst versagt hat (hab nun ein Leihgerät, aber äußerst suboptimal) und die AOI-Wasserkühlung der CPU (Corsair H100i) auch bereits Alterserscheinungen zeigt, muss das wohl erstmal warten...

 Daher versuche ich mal bei Euch mein Glück 8)

Meine Auswahl wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentanes System:
CPU: i7 4770K, momentan noch im "Sommertakt" (4.2ghz all cores)
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100i
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero 
RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Dominator PC3-10700
GPU: EVGA GTX 780
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 120GB
HDD: 1x WD Blue 1TB, 1x WD Raptor 75GB und 2 alte HDDs (100,250GB)
Netzteil: Corsair AX 850
Gehäuse: Corsair Vengeance Gunmetal Black
Monitor: momentan Leihweise HP Compaq LA 2405wg


Falls das was wird, mache ich gern eine vorher-Nachher-Story mit Bildern und Benchmarks!
Liebe Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigLittleBear (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich will meinen Rechner schon seit geraumer Zeit aufrüsten, aber immer
wenn ich in den Geldbeutel schaue ist er leer.
Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, könnte das mit dem neuen System hinhauen.

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 922 (2011)
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 (2011)
CPU: Intel i5 2500K (2011)
Grafikkarte: 4GB Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom (2014)
RAM: Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1600 (2016)
AIO WK: Corsair H70 (2011)
Netzteil: Super Flower Atlas 680 W 80 Plus (2011)
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250 GB (2016)

Die Jahreszahlen hab ich mal dazu geschrieben zwecks Mitleid und so.


Die Komponenten die ich heiß ersehne wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich freuen wenn es klappen würde.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Marco_K (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

CPU: Intel Core i7 6850K 6x 3.60GHz 
CPU -Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2 AIO Water Cooler
GPU: 8GB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme
Motherboard: MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON
RAM: 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3200
Netzteil: 850 Watt Corsair HXi Series HX850i Modular
Gehäuse: NZXT H440 V2 White Edition
Monitor:  BenQ Zowie XL2730

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich über das Upgrade für einige Teile freuen  Der Monitor würde dann


----------



## Bhaal_Irenicus (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier nun mein Versuch des Bewerbens 

zurzeit im (etwas betagten) PC:
*

Mainboard:* Asus Crosshair IV Formula

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II  X6 1090T

*Grafikkarte:* Geforce GTX 670

*Netzteil:* BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W
*
Ram:* 8Gb DDR 3 Patriot Viper II Sector 5
*
CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen
*
Monitor:* Samsung Syncmaster 2494HM (Full HD, 24 Zoll u. 60 Hz)

*Gehäuse:* Lian-Li PC A-71f


Wie  man leider recht schnell merkt ist mein PC schon etwas in die Jahre  gekommen und ich
habe dementsprechend auch Probleme aktuelle Games  ruckelfrei zu genießen. Falls ich also 
Gewinnen sollte dann würde ich  mir zumindest einen Teil schon ersparen können und zum 
Rest wärs dann  net mehr so weit 

*
Hier also die Teile die ich gerne gewinnen möchte:*

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*
CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
*
Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*
Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Einbauen würde ich das ganze dann selbst

Bild vom PC im Anhang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also "Please PCGH Pimp my PC"  (Voll Retro und so)


----------



## gekipptesBit (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

...hiermit möchte ich mich für eure Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion bewerben.
Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC ist der ALTERNATE PCGH XMAS PC von 2013(siehe Anhang).
Prozessor: Intel i5-4670K
Prozessorkühler: Cooler Master Hyper103
Mainboard: MSI Z89-G43 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4GB DDR3 1600 Crucial RAM-Module
Festplatte(n): ADATA XPG SX900 mit 128 GB, WD Blue mit 1TB, Seagate mit 1TB, Toshiba mit 3TB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr 2GB
Sound: ALC 1150 onboard
Netzteil: Cooler Master B500
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 500
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1
Monitor: LG 2360
Er ist noch schnell genug und superleise. Normalerweise wollte ich aus einzelnen Komponenten einen PC
damals zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen, aber dieser PC von PCGH+Alternate war für mich günstig
und schnell genug.
Eure Aktionen und Beiträge sind absolute Spitze die ich fast täglich mit verfolge.
Weiter so. Dankeschön.


----------



## xfire89x (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da sind´wa dabei 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hardware :

Prozessor: Ryzen R5 1600 
Mainboard: Asrock Fatal1ty AB350
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8 Gb Corsair Vengeance LPX
Festplatte(n): SSD Crucial M500 240 Gb/ SSD Samsung Evo  250 Gb
Grafikkarte: XFX RX 480 GTR
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 500 Watt
Gehäuse: Sharkoon DG7000
Monitor:  iiyama 27" WQHD

Wobei die Teile höhst warscheinlich die alten Komponenten vom zweitem Rechner, an dem die freundin meist zockt, ablösen.
Schauen wa mal.

Den Umbau übernehme ich selbst. Sendet mir bitte die Teile gut verpackt ins schöne Sauerland


----------



## Nakz (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes Hardware Team,
Ein Traum wenn es klappen würde dieses Aufrüstungsset zu bekommen

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hardware:

Prozessor: Intel G4560
Mainboard: Mainboard - Asrock H110 v3
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x8 Gb 
Festplatte(n):SSD Samsung Evo 250 Gb /und noch eine alte 1 TB festplatte vom alten Pc
Grafikkarte:  RX 580 8 GB
Netzteil: be quiet! 500 Watt Platin 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon
Monitor: Samsung 27zoll sehr alt 

Mein Pc ist super hab lange dafür gespart (recht neu) leider noch keinen Guten Prozessor :/
Wenn Ihr mir es ermöglicht würde ich meine jetzige Grafikkarte verkaufen und mir 
einen neuen Prozessor kaufen  Welchen würdet ihr mir da empfehlen würde dann noch 
vom meinem ersparten 100€ drauflegen.

Hoffe das klappt ! Und macht weiter so Super team !


----------



## Fake_News_ (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmal danke für dieses Coole Gewinnspiel. Mein PC ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und derzeit spare ich, um mit dem Aufrüsten anfangen zu können. Da ich mich bewusst zu einen AMD CPU entschieden habe, war Mainboard mäßig leider nichts für mich dabei. Nun erstmal zu meinem Aktuellen System. Derzeit verbaut sind ein :

Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43
CPU: AMD FX 4350
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
GPU: MSi GTX 970 4G ME
RAM: 2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz
Netzteil: 600 Watt Sharkoon WPM600 Modular 80+ Bronze
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB
HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 1 TB
Monitor: Asus VS228N

Anhand meiner Vorhandenen Komponenten habe ich mich für folgendes Upgrade entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Da ich geplant habe, nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft auf einen AMD Ryzen CPU (Ryzen 5 oder 7) zu upgraden, würden die hier aufgelisteten Teile das Gesamtpaket abrunden. Meine Festplatten und das BD Laufwerk würde ich übernehmen, da ich meinen PC ebenfalls am TV zum schauen von Filmen nutze.


----------



## Weaselwild (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, Mal wieder eine Super Aktion, 

Mein System: 
Xeon 1231 v3 
Gigabyte Z97M-D3H Mainboard 
4x4gb Kingston Value DDR 3 1333
Be Quit! Pure Rock Kühler
Geforce GTX 770 4GB Windforce 3 
BeQuit! System Power 8 600Watt Netzteil 
4 Festplatten (2x1TB WD, 1x1TB Samsung, 1x2TB Seagate)



Meine Wahl fiel auf folgende Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die Gründe die für ein Upgrade dieser Komponenten bei mir spricht ist gerade das gestiegene Verlangen nach Leistungsstärkere Hardware und bessere Wirtschaftlichkeit. 
Ein neues Gehäuse ist bei mir zumal auch aus Gründen der Hardwaresicherheit gegeben. Es liegt aktuell nur noch eine Festplatte Lose im Gehäuse, was aber auch nicht schön ist, ein Gedämmtes und Entkoppeltes Gehäuse wie das Silent Base 800 ist da dann noch eine andere Welt.
Ein neues Netzteil wäre gerade in Verbindung mit dem Upgrade der Grafikkarte ein Unverzichtbares muss, Schließlich will ja die Grafikkarte auch mit genug Strom unter Last versorgt werden. 
Und die Grafikkarte wäre eine Gute Steigerung von meiner jetzigen GTX 770 4G WindForce 3, die doch langsam aber sicher an ihrere Leistungsgrenze kommt, gerade im Betrieb mit 3 Monitoren.

Die Hardware würde ich Selbst Wechseln, und selbstverständlich mit Bildern Belegen.


----------



## maqcx9 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH-Team,
Tolle Idee für ein Pimp my Pc
kommen wir erstmal zu meinen Pc Spezifikation
Motherboard:    Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P 
CPU:                        Amd FX-4100 (3,8Ghz)
GPU:                        Palit Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 ( 2048 MB)
RAM: 2x                 Crucial Rendition 4,0GB DDR3
Netzteil:                 LC-Power LC600H-12 (600 Watt)
HDD:                       465GB Seagate , 149GB Fujitsu
Monitor:                LG E2251VR (21,5")
Gehäuse:               In Win - Mana 136         (Erstmal 15min nach der Verpackung gesucht) 
High-End^^

Mein Pimp my PC Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

wäre ein Super Aufrüstungs-Kit auch wenn ein neues Motherboard ebenfalls gut wäre. Naja dann FX-9590 Nachkaufen oder so dann wären die 700 Watt aufjedenfall schon mal mit der gtx 1080 gut angelegt 
oder gleich auf ryzen upgraden (Man darf ja noch träumen..)
Den einbau würde ich selbst übernehmen.. ich lass mir doch nicht den spaß entgehen^^
Naja bei meinen System wäre jede Aufrüstung gut 

Außerdem falls ich gewinne, könnt ihr mir dann bestimmt eine frage beantworten
warum verlost ihr FreeSync Monitore mit Nvidia Grafikkarten ? "nicht das ich was an Nvidia oder  iiyama auszusätzen hab   "
Naja allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und g8


----------



## Gintronic (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super Aktion, vielleicht gehöre ich ja zu den glücklichen Gewinnern...*

Gewünschte Komponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
*
Aktuelle Komponenten:*
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 1080 FTW DT
CPU-Kühler: EVGA CLC 280
Lüfter: 6x NB eLoop 140 PWM + 4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140 PWM (an Radiator)
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming G1
CPU: Geköpft + LM Intel Core i7 6700k
Ram: G.Skill Trident Z 3200
SSD: M.2-Raid0 SM951 (2x256GB) + Raid0 SSD
Monitor: Uralter Acer 27" Monitor (FHD)
Gehäuse: EVGA DG-86



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aaskereija (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

vielleicht ja dieses mal,

Meinen aktueller PC (wie schon 2016 und seit 2007 kaum verändert)

HP Pavillon Elite m9070.de (Gehäuse hab ich mittlerweile getauscht)

Mainboard: Asus M2N68-LA (HP OEM)
Prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8600GT
Ram: 4GB
Bundles: Logitech Tastatur + Easterntime Tech "Gaming Maus", ModIT Headset
Netzteil: NoName 350 Watt
Gehäuse: NoName
Monitor: BenQ G900HDA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat sich leider bisher nicht viel verändert, ausser das ich mittlerweile auch das MB austauschen musste weil einige Ports kaputt gegangen sind. 

Wär toll wenn ihr mich wählen würdet, würdet mir damit viel abnehmen


----------



## GreyFox1988 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Super Aktion 

Habe mir vor 2 monaten erst ein ryzen 5 setup mit einer 1060 gekauft ,nachdem mein alter pc in die jahre kam..demnach wäre das "bundle" hier nicht für mich..sondern ein sehr willkommenes kostenentlastungsupgrade für meine freundin^^..die dümpelt leider noch mit nem i5 2400 und ner 550ti rum und nem Monitor, der 1366x768 als native auflösung hat..zudem mit tollem wackelkontakt am stromkabel..
Mit dem gewinn fehlt dann quasi "nurnoch" cpu,ram,board ne hdd und ihre erste ssd^^..wäre eine große finanzielle entlastung 

good luck @ all


----------



## JsGaming (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig) 

Einen super Aktion von Euch!

Bin jetzt Dabei meine Pc zu Bauen und bin nicht Fertig geworden.
Momentan habe ich nur Eine Gehäuse,Motherboard, und Netzteile.
Die restlichen Teile Fehlen mir Weile ich keine Geld für die Teile habe.
Bitte helfen Sie mir!


----------



## Racker522 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich brauche aber keinen CPU-Kühler bin mit meinem zufrieden mit meinem


----------



## bastian123f (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Auswahl:

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 18 Punkte von 50 (32 Punkte übrig)

Ich bin mit meinem Rig sehr zufrieden. Es fehlt nur noch ein WQHD Monitor mit Freesync. Deswegen habe ich mich für den besten der drei Monitore entschieden.
Mein jetziges Setup steht in derSignatur.
Und der Monitor soll meinen alten AOC E2460SH (Bild im Anhang)ersetzen, welcher nur 1080p bei 60Hz und nur V-Sync unterstützt.
Und da der G-Master FreeSync besitzt, bringt mir eine Nvidia Grafikkarte wenig.


----------



## Naseweis72 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin liebes Team ... hier meine vorzeitige Weihnachtswunschliste ! 

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)

Leider konnte man den Monitor nicht abwählen, da ich selber schon einen Samsung Syncmaster 27 zoll hab !

Mein System:

Asus P8Z77V 
Intel i3770k LGA 1155
gekühlt durch einen Scythe Mugen
16 GB DDR 3
SAPPHIRE NITRO Radeon™ R9 390X 8 GB VRAM
Corsair 750 Watt
250 SSD Samsung & 1TB WD

Alles zusammen in einem Anidees Miditower.

Nu drück ich mir mal die Daumen, da ich noch nie bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen hab ...

lg


----------



## j0zen (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Echt ne' super coole Aktion!

Ich habe mich bei meiner Auswahl hauptsächlich auf die 1080Ti fokussiert, da ich mich seit geraumer Zeit mit 3D rendering, speziell Octane, beschäftige. Da kommen ne' menge CUDA Cores + hoher Takt genau richtig. Die anderen Komponenten waren eher nebensächlich, jedoch schadet ein schickes neues Gehäuse auf keinen Fall. Mein aktuelles war eher eine Budget Lösung und das merkt man auch nach den paar Jahren im Einsatz  So verrückt es sich anhört, aber der Monitor würde auch seinen Einsatz finden, denn ich möchte noch einen Monitor unter oder über meinen IPS Monitor platzieren, um den Workflow im Videoschnitt deutlich zu verbessern. Ständiges nach links und wieder rechts gucken, geht irgendwann auf den Nacken ^^ Der be quiet! CPU Kühler würde natürlich auch verbaut werden und da erhoffe ich mir eigentlich nur eine ruhigere Kühlung, denn mein Xeon ist ja leider nicht übertaktbar, daher lege ich keinen großen Wert auf besondere Kühlleistung, schaden kann es jedoch nie.


*Ausgewählte Komponenten*



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

*Aktuelle Komponenten*


CPU: Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231 v3

Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H

GPU: 6GB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 AMP! Edition

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi

Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB DDR3-1600

SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB

HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda, 2TB Seagate Barracuda

Monitore: Asus MG248Q FHD 144hz, Dell P2416D WQHD IPS, Acer S240HL FHD

Ich sollte mal wieder sauber machen ... Vergebt mir das Kabelmanagment.


----------



## FCSnakeEye (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH- Team und Sponsoren.

Ein phantastische Aktion !

*Mein PC:*

Intel Core i7 860 @3.2 Ghz (2.8 Ghz)
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler 
Gigabyte P55A-UD3
ASUS ROG Matrix 780Ti
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
Crucial BX 100 SSD 256 GB
Super Flower Silent Green 550W (80+ Gold)
Fractal Define R4
Cherry Tastatur G230, Logitech MX 510
onBoard Sound Realtek und ein Boxensystem von Yamaha (UUUUUURALT)
Samsung 21´ 1680x1050 

An dem System hat sich zu den letzten beiden Jahren nichts geändert, trotzdem würde so eine Frischzellenkur dem System SEHR Gut tun !
Das übertaktete Grundgerüst bildet mein Core i7 860 den nun schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel hat ! Aber dank der Taktanhebung habe ich in den Spielen bisher keine Probleme. Sogar Grafikperlen wie Star Citizen laufen im Moment noch recht gut(natürlich der geringen Auflösung geschuldet.).
Durch das Upgrade würde besonders der Grafikbereich sich sehr stark verbessern und ich bin gespannt ob man dann ein Ausbremsen durch den CPU merken würde. Mit dem Fractal Define R4 bin ich noch sehr zufrieden und würde das auch gegen nichts eintauschen. lediglich die neuen ruhigeren Lüfter könnten den Luftstrom noch etwas leiser durch das Gehäuse führen. 
Die 780Ti würde eine zeitgemäßen 1080er weichen, wodurch genug Power für die Befeuerung des neuen Monitors zur Verfügung stehen sollte.
Ich würde das ganze als Experiment sehen, wie sich so eine betagte CPU mit aktueller Grafikpower verträgt.
Wichtiger Abschluss ist das neue Netzteil von be quiet, das genug Saft für die Komponenten liefert und das doch schon etwas pfeifende Super Flower ersetzen muss !

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Sven P. aus K.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Towerman6789 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ch1ckendude (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und freudigen Sponsoren,

folgend ist meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

CPU: FX-8300 @ 4,2 GHz
CPU-Cooler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
MB: MSI 970a Gaming PRO CARBON
RAM: 2*4GB HyperX Fury @ 1866MHz
GPU: 4GB RX480 ASUS DUAL OC
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda
SSD: Keine
Netzteil: G550M Cooler Master
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Mastercase5 mit TG-Panel
Lüfter: 1*ML120 Corsair und zwei extrem laute integrierte 140mm CM-Lüfter

Zwar ist es ein gesundes Budget-Bild für 700€(damals), aber die 2 vorderen Lüfter sowie der vom CPU-Cooler sind sehr laut (gemessene 60db) und die GPU kriegt es nicht ihn neben den 24" 2560x1440 monitor ein 7 jahre altes Fernseher (Zweitmonitor) halbwegs gut zu betreiben (die hat aber auch schon so mit nur einem Monitor überhitzt). 

Daher ist folgende die mir erwünschte Aufrüstkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche alle viel Glück und dass die bedürftigsten Teilnehmer gewinnen


----------



## F3nr1S (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:

CPU: I7 4770K
Kühler: LG Power Wasserkühlung
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-z97P-D3
Grafikkarte: AMD RX 480 8G
Ram: G.Skill 16GB
Gehäuse: CM Storm
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630w
Monitor: AOC G2460V
HDD: 4x Samsung HD322HJ

Ausgewählte Komponente:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 50 (9 Punkte übrig)

Soweit bin ich eigentlich mit meinem bestehenden System zufrieden, "ABER" meine Grafikkarte bereitet mir langsam Kummer.  Deswegen beschrenke ich mich bei meiner Auswahl eher auf Kühlung und Grafik. Mir reicht es schon wenn ich beim Zocken über 35 FPS habe und da man heute ja bekanntlich schon an Morgen denken soll, mach ich das auch. Deshalb die GTX 1080, damit ich mich dann später in ruhe um CPU,Mainboard..etc. kümmern kann. 

Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Glück


----------



## Sephiroth86 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System:
Intel Core i7 5930K
Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 7 WIFI
32GB DDR4 HyperX
beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W
Sapphire Radeon R9 390

Mein aktuelles Reservesystem:
Intel Core i7 930
GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. 1.0) 
16GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator
Corsair HX 620W
Sapphire Radeon HD5850 Toxic

Mein Wunschsystem:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
(Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)) Würde dafür lieber den Silent Wing oder Silent Loop nehmen ^^

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

Foto folgt


----------



## MXDoener (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und Danke für die Möglichkeit, hier tolle Hardware zu gewinnen! Ich kann es offensichtlich gebrauchen! 

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel i5 3570k
Mainboard: Wird editiert
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX 970
Ram: 16 GB Corsair irgendwas
Netzteil: Wird editiert
Gehäuse: Wird editiert
HDD: 2 Platten, Insgs. 2 TB Speicherplatz
SSD: 128 GB für das OS


Gewählte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bilder kommen heute Abend per Edit, genau wie die noch fehlenden Angaben.


----------



## Kanallie (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

ich würde mir folgende Hardwear wünschen:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Verbaut ist aktuell:
Ryzen 1700
32gb G Skill
1000 W Flower Power
Lüfter Deepcool Captain
Grafikkarte Radeon 6970 HD
Mainboard Asus 370X 



Über eine positive Antwort würde ich mich natürlich freuen.
Und natürlich möchte ich die Teile selbst verbauen, denn ein fertiger PC ist ja nur der halbe Spaß. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß an alle Aufrüster


----------



## Malloc90 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So! Aufgruestet wird! 

//Mein jetziges System:
CPU:       i7-6700k
Kuehler:  EKL Alpenfoehn Brocken ECO
Gpu:       Gtx 960, 4Gb
MB:        Asus Maximus 8 Ranger
Ram:      16Gb, 3200mhz
NT:        BeQuiet Dark power pro 11, 550W
Geh.:      Fractal Design R5, PCGH Edition
Monitor:  BenQ GL2450

//Neue Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glueck an alle


----------



## WeiserHelg3 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, Sponsoren und Forum,

ich habe mir als Upgrade folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System wurde über "lange" Zeit gebraucht zusammen gesucht und besteht aus:

I5 4570
Asrock B85 Pro4 Motherboard
8 GB DDR3 (irgendein generischer)
MSI Gtx 970
Netzteil ist ein FSP Hydro X 550 Watt 
2 alte Festplatten

Falls ich das Update erhalte werde ich mich gebraucht nach einem I7 4770/4790 (bzw. vergleichbaren Xeon) umschauen, damit die 1070 ordentlich befeuert werden kann und somit der neue Monitor auch voll genutzt werden kann. 
Wie man sieht ist das Gehäuse auch nicht wirklich etwas besonderes und ist relativ dünn (fast schon Blech). 
Vielen dank schonmal für alle die diesen Text gelesen haben.


----------



## Filz86 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 

Mein aktuelles System ist ein Inbegriff der Traurigkeit:

CPU: Core 2 duo E6600
MB: Evga 680i Sli
RAM: 4GB DDR2 
GPU: MSI gtx460 hawk
NT: Silverstone Sst-SX550
CASE: antec P180 

Ich hatte mir zwar letzte Woche einen PC bestellt, aber dann ging exakt am Tag der Lieferung mein Auto kaputt und die Vernunft siegte und ich habe das Paket zurück geschickt... 

Daher wäre ich froh über ein Sponsoring folgender Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel!

Mfg
Filz


----------



## CraftTimes (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke für die tolle Möglichkeit ... bin noch Azubi und gerade meine Graka hat ne Aufrüstung nötig und es sich verdient in Frieden zu ruhen

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan verbaut: 

i7-4770K@4.5 Ghz
MSI GTX 770 Referenz
MSI z87-g43 pc mate
16GB DDR3 1600
Monitor HannsG 27" Full HD


----------



## magicflyer (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wow, echt super , um meinen PC endlich aufzurüsten, ich habe einen I7-870 auf einem Asus P7 -P55 D board mit 16 GB Ram  und einer G-Force 8800 GT +150 GB WD Raptor HDD, Netzteil Be quiet 600 Watt P7. Case Sharkoon , ein älteres Gehäuse noch mit PSU oben sitzend.
Ich habe mir ausgesucht :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
Da ich CPU und Board und Ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

erst zum Jahresende aufrüsten kann

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse


----------



## bascon (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein derzeitiger Rechner (Eigenbau mit Foto) stammt von 11/2014 und besteht aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  CPU           - i7-5820K, LGA4, Haswell - Overclocked auf 4,4GHz
  MB            - ASRock X99 Extreme4, Sockel 2011-3
  RAM        - 4 x 4GB (16-16-16-39), Crucial BallistixSport, 2400Mhz, DDR4
                                    4 x 8GB (16-16-16-39), HyperX FURY, 2400Mhz, DDR4
  GPU           - MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G
  MON        - 17" ASUS VB178 - PIVOT (1280x1024@60Hz)
  SSD           - 120 GB Samsung 840 EVO_SATA 3
  SSD            - 240 GB Samsung 840_SATA 3
  SSD            - 960 GB Sandisk Ultra II_SATA 3  
  HDD         - 500 GB Samsung HD502IJ_SATA 2
  HDD         - 200 GB WesternDigital WD2000JD_SATA 1
  DVD           - LG GH22NS50
  STICK       - X52 PRO Flight Control System
  TAST        - Cherry G230
  MAUS       - Logitech M705
  COOL        - CoolerMaster Nepton 140XL
  NETZ         - be quiet! Straight Power 580 Watt
  TOWER - Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower


  Mein Hobby ist die Flugsimulation mit X-Plane 11 (64bit). XP ist sehr grafiklastig und beansprucht die GTX980 bis zum Anschlag und darüberhinaus. Um eine möglichst detailreiche und realistische Umgebungsdarstellung zu erreichen, müssen die Grafik-Stellschrauben hochgedreht werden: visuelle Effekte = HDR+SSAO, Texturen ohne Kompression, Kantenglättung = 8xSSAA+FXAA, Anzahl der dargestellten Objekte = maximum. Ausserdem habe ich Fototapeten, Autogen, reale Wetter-Engine mit Wolken sowie Reshade und diverse Bibliotheken installiert.


  Diese Kombination bietet zwar eine hervorragende (fast reale) Optik, nagt aber gewaltig an der GTX980. Oft laufen die 4GB VRAM über und es kommt zu hässlichen Rucklern, Nachladern und Frame-Einbrüchen auf bis zu 5fps. Da macht Fliegen - wenn auch nur auf dem Bildschirm - kein Vergnügen!


  Mein 17-Zöller ist definitiv zu klein, um im Cockpit klare Sicht auf die recht kleinen Markierungen, Zahlen und Symbole der Instrumente zu haben, ohne sich die Nase am Monitor platt zu drücken! Ein grösserer muss unbedingt her, 24“ ist eine gute Wahl. Meinen 17-Zöller würde ich als Zweit-Monitor für Daten und Moving-Maps einsetzen.


  Gewünschte Aufrüstung:


  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## magicflyer (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wow, echt super , um meinen PC endlich aufzurüsten, ich habe einen I7-870 auf einem Asus P7 -P55 D board mit 16 GB Ram  und einer G-Force 8800 GT +150 GB WD Raptor HDD, Netzteil Be quiet 350 Watt P7. Case Sharkoon , ein älteres Gehäuse noch mit PSU oben sitzend. Neues Gehäuse ist schon vorhanden, daher brauche ich kein Case.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist das Aerocool P7-C0.
Ich habe mir ausgesucht :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
Da ich CPU und Board und Ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

erst zum Jahresende aufrüsten kann

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse


----------



## Gizfreak (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erst einmal danke für diese Aktion!

Meine Auswahl an Komponenten wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut sind:

Aorus GTX 1080 Ti
Enermax Liqtech 240
BeQuiet! Silent Base 800
AOC AGON AG271QX

Ich muss aber dazusagen dass ich selbst nur das Dark Base Pro 900 benötige, die restlichen Komponenten würde ich im PC meines Bruders natürlich selbst verbauen und dort würden

XFX 7850 1GB
Intel Stock Kühler
AOC G2460VQ6

ersetzt werden.

*Bild habe ich auf die Schnelle keines gefunden das herzeigbar ist, morgen wird ein neues Netzteil eingebaut und dann ergänze ich das noch*

Nochmals danke und viel Glück euch allen! 

Edit: Bilder sind jetzt auch dabei, die ersten drei zeigen meinen PC, das vierte den meines Bruders.


----------



## kaisper (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Monitor ist kaputt also muss nen neuer her! Und ne neue Graka geht immer!

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


----------



## country (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi

Bei mir schaut es aktuell so aus:
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 660
CPU: i5-3470
180 GB SSD
1TB HDD
BeQuiet System Power 500W
B75 Mainboard von MSI
2x 4 GB ram
Einen kleinen Monitor von BenQ

Aufrüsten würde ich:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## SUPZ7 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag zusammen!

Vorab: Tolles Gewinnspiel! Vielen Dank schon einmal dafür!

Hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und meine derzeit verbauten Komponenten:

Mainboard: ASUS Z170-Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel Core i7-7700k@4,5Ghz
Kühler: Fractal Design Celsius S24
Grafikkarte: Palit nVidia GTX1060 6GB Super Jetstream
Festplatten: 1x 275GB SSD Crucial MX300
Monitor: BenQ Zowie XL2430
Netzteil: Corsair HX850i
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix DDR-4 2400Mhz
Sound: SoundBlaster Z PCI-e
Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse P400S Tempered Glass

Warum ich ausgewählt werden möchte?
Wer wünscht sich denn kein Upgrade um auf höchstem Niveau zocken zu können? 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern GL&HF 
Bis dahin!


----------



## Thorsten__ (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählte Produkte


Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 50 (18 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System

CPU:..........................AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU Kühler:...........Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard:.............ASUS m4a89gtd pro
Arbeitsspeicher:...12GB DDR3-Ram
Grafikkarte:...........Radeon Saphirre R9 290
Netzteil:..................Corsair HX650W
Festplatten:...........1x 1TB Western Digital Black, 1x 500GB Western Digital Blue, 1x 125GB Intensio SSD
Gehäuse:................Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev.B


----------



## Dizzyman (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein PC ist ein i5 4670K mit 16Gb RAM, MSI Gaming Mainboard, eine Nvidia GTX 970, ein 8 Jahre altes 500W be quiet Netzteil, 4 Festplatten. Alles steckt in einem Corsair 330R



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein neues Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement und eine bessere Grafikkarte für meinen AOC AG241QX wären schon gut.

Leider kann man den Monitor im Konfigurator nicht abwählen, sonst würde ich lieber noch einen neuen Prozessor nehmen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## olesuki (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

CPU                       FX 6300
Grafik                powercolor hd 7870 ghz edition (stock)
Mainboard      GA-970A-D3
Monitor            Acer P226HQV

Wunsch konfiguration

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank für die chance 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemel1407 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi @all

Für meine Flugsimulatoren X-Plane 11 und Prepare3d wäre der Einsatz folgender Hardware interessant:

- iiyama G-Master G273HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
- MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
- be quiet ! Dark Rock Pro 3              (4 Punkte)
- be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3x120) ( 1 Punkt)

Ein dritter Monitor für die separate Anzeige der Instrumente, die Grafikkarte soll die alte R9 290 Tri X ersetzen, die schon etwas schwächelt und die Lüfter um die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse Aerocool DS Cube Red abzutransportieren.

Die I7-4790K@stock packt das noch, obwohl zusätzlich noch andere Software zur Unterstützung der FluSis läuft ( Flight Sim Commander, Tools zum Onlinefliegen).

Danke für die Möglichkeit.


----------



## erik1382 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3×120) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System besteht im Wesentlichen aus:

AMD FX 8350 (mit OC);  gekühlt mit dem Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH Edition
Asus M5a99x Pro
16GB G.SKILL Ripjaws 
Asus Strix GTX 970 OC
Corsair HX 620 Netzteil
im Corsair Carbide 540 air. 

Mein System ist schon ein bisschen älter und ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken die PSU auszuwechseln und aufzurüsten um für Customloops und stärkere GraKas gerüstet zu sein. Hinzu kommt die GraKa die auch schon bei den neuen Spielen in optimaler Auflösung an ihre Grenzen kommt.  Da ich mit der CPU Performance durchaus zufrieden bin, liegt mein Augenmerk eher auf einer aktuellen Grafikkarte mit einem neuen Netzteil. 

Ich wünsche allen, die teilnehmen, viel Glück.. 
Viele Grüße 
Erik B.

Bild folgt...

Anbei die Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatIguazu (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Bestand schreit förmlich nach einem Upgrade und ich wäre froh, wenn ich lediglich für die CPU und den RAM aufkommen müsste.


Bestehendes System:

Mainboard: Intel DQ45CB (Socket: LGA775)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2,83 GHz ink. boxed Lüfter

GPU: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6GB

Speicher:8.192 MB
Modul 1: 2.048 MB Kingston DDR2 @ 666 MHz
Modul 2: 2.048 MB PNY Electronics DDR2 @ 666 MHz
Modul 3: 2.048 MB Kingston DDR2 @ 666 MHz
Modul 4: 2.048 MB PNY Electronics DDR2 @ 666 MHz

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB SSHD
     Seagate Barracuda 1TB SSHD
     Western Digital Blue 1 TB
     SanDisk SSD Plus 240 GB

OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit

Informationen zu Netzteil und Gehäuse sowie ein Abbild des Innenlebens werden nachgereicht.

---------------------
Wunschkomponenten:
MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

44 von 50 möglichen Punten

Beste Grüße und allen ein schönes Wochenende

Mati


----------



## Pikane (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

An alle viel glück und hoffe gewinne vllt mal was

ich Hätte gerne eine gute Grafikkarte und Einen Bildschirm


Wunsch Teile
--------------------------------------------------------
Msi GTX1080 gaming X.  26 punkte
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1.   18 punkte 

macht gesamt 44 Punkte 
--------------------------------------------------------

Prozessor: i7 2600K @4,2ghz
Mainboard: Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3
Ram: 4x 4gb ddr3 1333
Grafikkarte: GTX550 ti von MSI
Netzteil: Coolermaster w600 rearpower
Hdd: 750gb sata 3Seagate
gehäuse: Acer Aspire G7700
Bildschirm irgend so nen alten 24zoll von acer


----------



## justano (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich erstelle diesen Beitrag stellvertretend für einen Freund dem ich einen Gaming PC wünsche, der sich mit Behelflösungen über Wasser hält. Er würde gerne neue Games spielen, die Hardware reicht jedoch nicht dazu aus.
 Geld für aktuelle Hardware hat er leider nicht.

Seite aktuelle Hardware:
Mainboard: Dell Fertig-PC Mainboard 
CPU: Intel I5-2400
CPU-Kühler: Boxed aus Dell Fertig PC
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 770 2GB (meine alte  )
HDD: 1000 GB  (Wie lange die noch läuft, ist fraglich)
Gehäuse: Ein altes von mir, das ich ihm geschenkt habe (Hat nichtmal USB 3.0)
Netzteil: LC-Power 650 Watt (vor Kurzem für Ihn gekauft, da das alte den Geist aufgegeben hat)
Lüfter:  vor 2 Wochen von mir in seinem PC installiert (Geschenk von mir)
Monitor: Asus 24" Office Monitor

Der PC Ist nix halbes und nix ganzes. Für einfache Games wie Dota2 und Rocket League läuft er.
Anspruchvolles kann er vergessen.

Daher der Aufruf, PIMPT SEINEN PC 
DDR4 und CPU würde ich dann übernehmen.

Hier der Beitrag aus dem Konfigurator:
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Corsair_Fan (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus zusammen und allen viel Glück hier. Ich hätte gerne eine Upgrade meiner GPU und des NT´s.

Wunsch Teile:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 50 (12 Punkte übrig)
--------------------------------------------------------
aktuelles System:
Prozessor:    Intel i5-3450
Mainboard:  ASROCK H77 Pro4/MVP
Ram:             16GB TeamGroup Elite Kit
Grafikkarte:  MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G
Netzteil:       Bequiet Straight Power Series 9 550Watt
SSD:             Samsung 850Evo 256GB
Hdd:             WD RED 2TB
Gehäuse:     Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Monitor:      LG27 MP55 IPS Panel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter, Case, MB, Monitor brauch ich nicht. Falls es zu einer Gewinnerauswahl kommen sollte würde ich die Komponenten selber einbauen.
Bis jetzt hatte ich nie Glück bei Gewinnspielen möge die Macht mit mir sein.


Wenn man keinen Monitor will wie bekommt man dann die Punkte davon? Geht das  somit wäre ein 1080Ti drin


----------



## Dragonias (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, wünsche allen viel Glück.

Bei mir würde das mit der Ti passen da ich eh demnächst auf den Ryzen 1700 aufrüsten möchte. 
Da ich schon nen Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming Board habe, sagt mir das Board nicht zu. 
Wäre auch meine erste Geforce seit der 8600GT. Seit dem nur AMD Gpus gehabt.


Aktuelles System 

CPU:..........................AMD FX-8350@4,4Ghz
CPU Kühler:...........Scythe Grand Kama Cross 3
Mainboard:.............Asrock 970 A-G 3.1
Arbeitsspeicher:...16GB DDR3@1866Mhz 
Grafikkarte:...........Radeon Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8Gb 
Netzteil:..................Sharkoon WMP700
Festplatten:...........1x Samsung 960 Evo M.2 250Gb. 2x 2TB WD, 1TB Hitachi
Gehäuse:................Sharkoon BD-28


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrDanielVie (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

ich besitze zur Zeit:

MSI H97 PC Mate
Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3-1231v3
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 mit 2x 140mm 
2x8GiB Kingston HyperX Fury 1600MHz, CL10
MSI Geforce GTX1070 Gaming Z 8G
Samsung EVO850 250 GB als System-SSD
Samsung EVO750 500 GB als Gaming-SSD
Toshibia HDD 1TB, 7200 UPM als Datengrab
Corsair RMi750 750 Watt Netzteil 
SilverStone ES01-PCIe (Wireless Computer Power and Reset remote switch)
Digitus USB 3.0 PCIe Karte
ABACOM USB Display (20x4 Zeichen)
AeroCool XPredator X3 Avanger Edition
Corsiar K95 RGB Tastatur
Speedlink Ledos Gaming Mouse red
LG27MP37VQ Monitor (27" FullHD, IPS leider mit Pixelfehler )
Brother MFC6490CW
Brother P-Touch1230 PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewünschte Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

(Ich schwanke noch zwischen X299 und X370 System. Zur Zeit tendiere ich jedoch ehr zum X299 System da dort schon 8 Kerner gibt, zur Zeit ist ja nur 6 Kerner für Z370 angekündigt und ob die zukünftigen 8 Kerner auf Z370 laufen werden steht ja auch noch in den Sternen). Deshalb habe ich mich auch für die Wasserkühlung entschieden. Netzteil sollte mit 750 Watt ausreichend für X299, CPU und vorhandene CPU sein).

X299

+ Prozessoren schon erhältlich (8 Kerner) 
+ Mehr Aufrüstbarkeit durch mehr PCIe Steckplätze und PCIe Lanes (vielleicht eine interne Video Aufnahmekarte statt USB Lösung )

- bessere Kühlung erforderlich
- i.d.R ohne Übertaktung niedrige IPC als vermutlich i7 8700K  ==> betrifft in erster Linie Gaming Leistung

Z370
+ Geringerer Stromverbrauch
+ vermutlich höhere IPC als X299
- Prozessoren noch nicht erhältlich,und wenn dann erhältlich dann wohl erstmal nur schlecht (Preisanstieg) keine Benchmark verfügbar

Folge: Da ich mehr Produktiv arbeiten  als Zocken werden X299 (Und spielen kann man ja damit auch)

Da mein Monitor einen schlimmen Pixelfehler aufweist und meine Grafikkarte laut diversen Tests mit FullHD ja unterfordert zu scheint sein habe ich mich für ein WQHD Monitor entschieden. Das bringt bestimmt auch Vorteile beim Videoschnitt (Hobby) und bei CAD Anwendungen (Beruf + Hobby) mit.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Cartesius (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wow, schon wieder ein PCGH-Gewinnspiel, cool! Ist glaube ich schon das 3. diesen Jahres, wo man was richtig "großes" gewinnen kann  

Dann stelle ich mal zuerst meine Wunschkonfiguration vor:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Und nun mein aktueller, schon 7 - 8 Jahre alter PC:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 BE @4,0 GHz (1,4 V) 
CPU-Kühler:Thermalright Silver Arrow (damals mit Top-Produkt-Award in der PCGH-Print ausgezeichnet und daraufhin gekauft)
Mainboard: ASUS M4A87TD/USB3
RAM: 4 x 2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 
GPU: Inno 3D GeForce GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000 2 GB
PSU: LC-Power Metatron Ozeanos 650 W
Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner von ASUS, 3 x 1 TB HDD, 1 x 320 GB HDD, 1 x 240 GB Kingston SSD
Gehäuse: Enermax LuxuRay Vegas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kiLLu84 (5. Oktober 2017)

*Brauche ein Upgrade für meine Weiterbildung ^^*

Moin moin

Da ich derzeit eine Weiterbildung zum Holztechniker mache, und wir dort mit CAD Programmen Zeichnen, ich aber nur ein 19 Zoll Monitor besitze, wäre allein das Upgrade für mich schon ne große Hilfe.
Meine derzeitiger Rechner ist zwar recht stark merke aber das er bei IMOS render Arbeiten dann doch in die Knieehe geht,  und denke das da eine stärke Karte und mehr Arbeitsspeicher Abhilfe schaffen würden.
Wäre von daher gut wenn als Student nur für den Arbeitsspeicher aufkommen müsste

Derzeitiges System

Monitor 19 Zoll Marke unbekannt habe den geschenkt bekommen und da fehlt die Beschriftung

CPU: I7 4790K
Ram: 8GB
Grafikkarte: Geforce  GTX970  
Festplatte: 1 Model ST1000DM003-1ER162                      
Gehäuse: Thermaltake
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 Gaming


----------



## BlackHawk1942 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke für das Gewinnspiel, tolle Sache 

Meine Wunsch-Config:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)



Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU:                            Intel Core i7 3770K
CPU Kühler:             Corsair Hydro Series H100 
Mainboard:               Asus Maximus V Gene
Arbeitsspeicher:    16GB G.Skill CL9 RipJaws PC3-12800U
Grafikkarte:             Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv 
Netzteil:                     OCZ ZT650W
Festplatten:              1 x SSD   128GB OCZ Vertex 4, 1 x HDSA  2000GB Hitachi Deskstar
Gehäuse:                    Xigmatek Gigas Mini Tower
Bildschirm:                Samsung Syncmaster B2430

Ein 27-Zöller wäre klasse zum Arbeiten und Zocken. Als Programmierer brauche ich immer mehr Platz auf dem Screen und habe immer ziemlich viele Fenster offen. Da passen 27" und 4k Auflösung sehr gut. Die 1070 würde für mich gut ausreichen. Ich bin bisher mit den 70er-Modellen sehr gut gefahren und hatte damit idR lange meinen Spaß  Etwas mehr Saft kann sicherlich auch nicht schaden, daher ein neues 700W Netzteil und was die SilentWings angeht, kann ich die gut für meine WaKü gebrauchen, da dort Std-Lüfter drauf sind, die unter Last im Sommer gern mal etwas lauter werden.

Bei den Bildern bitte nicht über den Zettel mit den Kreuzen wundern. Die habe ich damals (2012) gemacht, als ich dann alles so drin hatte, wie ich es wollte. Ich habe immer so geflucht und meinte immer wieder, dass ich 10 Kreuze mache, wenn alles drin ist. Als ich dann fertig war meinte Sie, dass ich es nun aber auch machen muss  Seit dem klebt der Zettel daran und hat schon einige LAN-Partys gesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awarth (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi 

Ich bewerbe mich mal wieder mit meinem PC, Jahrgang 2014. Meine Situation ist folgende:
Ich spiele gerne GTA Online oder Rocket League in Triple FullHD. Mit einer GTX 770 2GB komme mit dem Grafikspeicher nicht immer aus, vor allem in GTA (auch wenn es mit ca. 35fps auf einer 2GB relativ gut in der Auflösung läuft 5760*1080).
Seit März besitze ich Mass Effect Andromeda und würde auch das gerne in 16:3 spielen. Dafür fehlt mir die passende Grafikkarte. Selbst für FullHD sind 2GB VRAM nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Mein System:
CPU: Xeon 1230 v3
GPU: Palit Jetstream GTX 770 2GB
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tactical
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
PSU: Pure Power L8 530W
Case: Value T9

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der Dark Rock ist für den Xeon zwar überdimensioniert, aber für den Fall, dass ich die CPU irgendwann aufrüste, kann ich ihn gut gebrauchen. Um in hohen Auflösungen zu spielen reicht der Xeon ja erst mal aus.
Den Monitor kann ich für meinen künftigen zweit-PC nutzen.

Ich würde die Komponenten gerne selber einbauen und das ganze dokumentieren. Einerseits macht das Einbauen Spaß und andererseits ist mein PC dann schnell wieder einsatzbereit.

PS: (Bilder zu meinem PC folgen noch!) Bilder sind jetzt hinzugefügt!

Viel Erfolg allen!
Awarth


----------



## crazy_gemms (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

H*allo liebes PCGH Team, *
ich bin 62 Jahre alt, betreibe auf meinem in die Jahre gekommenen System hauptsächlich Videoschnitt und bin aber auch ein treuer
Planet Coaster Gamer.
Da dieses Game nicht nur GPU sondern hauptsächlich auch sehr CPU lastig ist plane ich schon länger ein späteres Aufrüsten mit einer
Ryzen 7 oder Ryzen Threadripper CPU incl. Mainboard und Speicher.
Die Komponenten aus Euerer Vorgabe habe ich so ausgewählt das mein momentanes System in einem neuen Full Tower Gehäuse wie dem
Dark Base Pro 900 mehr platz hat und mit guter Kühlleistung keine Probleme macht.
Mit der dann zweiten MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X kann ich einen SLI Verbund realisieren und auf dem größeren Monitor natürlich perfekt
Planet Coaster spielen. 
Mit den folgenden Komponenten möchte ich damit an Euerer Aufrüstaktion teilnehmen.

*Ausgew**ählte Komponenten: *
Grafikkarte:  MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil:         be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse:       be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor:        iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)



*Bisherige Hardware: *
Prozessor:           AMD 8320 
CPU Kühler:           Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Mainboard:           Gigabyte 970A-UD3P 
Arbeitsspeicher:    16 GB 
Festplatte(n):    1 x 250 GB SSD, 1 x 120 GB SSD, 2 x 2TB HDD, 1 x 500GB HDD 
Grafikkarte:           MSI 1070 Gaming Z mit 8GB DDR5 
Sound:               Creativ Soundblaster Z 
Netzteil:                  Thermaltake London 550 Watt 
Gehäuse:               CoolerMaster CM690 
Betriebssystem:    Windows 10 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zusätzliche Information: *
Falls ich in die Gewinnerauswahl kommen sollte würde die Komponenten selber zusammenbauen und Euch natürlich den ersten
wie auch später den zweiten Schritt und fertigstellung der geplanten Aufrüstaktion mit einer Foto Dokumentation zukommen lassen.


----------



## Vodka05 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich brauche dringend ein Upgrade da die Games nicht mehr so Laufen wie sie sollen zumindest nicht auf Ultra Settings.

Bestehendes System: 

Mainboard: Asus Z170 Deluxe (Sockel 1150)

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K mit Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems Black Silent PWM Edition

GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming mit Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV

Speicher: 32.768 MB 
Modul 1: 8.192 MB Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz 
Modul 2: 8.192 MB Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz 
Modul 3: 8.192 MB Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz 
Modul 4: 8.192 MB Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz 

HDD:
1: Samsung 840 Evo 500GB für OS
2: Samsung 840 Evo 500GB für Games
3: Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB für Daten Allgemein

Netzteil: Seasonic Platinum 660

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 400C

Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-fi Titanium

Monitor: Asus VE278Q

OS: Windows 10 Home 64-bit 

-------------------------

Wunschkomponenten:

MSI GTX 1080ti Gaming X 11G (35Punkte)

be quite! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4Punkte)

iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10Punkte)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rehacomp (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich versuchs auch mal, obwohl ich in Glücksspielen kein Glück habe 

Aktueller PC:
Gehäuse: Silverstone Kublai KL06
Mainboard: Asrock AB350M Pro4
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1500X
CPU-Kühler: HR-02 Macho Rev. B
RAM: 2x8GB Crosair 3200
Grafikkarte: MSI Gaming X GTX 1060 6GB
Netzteil: Enermax 525W
SSD: Samsung M.2 256GB
HDD: ----
Monitor: DELL 24" UHD P2416D

Wunschliste:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## God_Damnit (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen. Ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und werfe auch mal meine 50 Punkte in die Waagschale.  Die Plattform ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen aber wird derzeit erstklassig belüftet. Eigentlich müsste ich so langsam die ganze Plattform aufrüsten, aber ne neue Grafikkarte mit Extras tut's auch. 

Mit der jetzigen Grafikkarte sind FullHD-Spielereien bei hohen bis Ultrasettings leider nicht mehr immer drinnen. Die Rede ist von einer Geforce GTX 670 Windforce 3X von Gigabyte (2GB VRAM). Sie ist am Anschlag und aktuell das Sorgenkind, wenn ich an das Morgen denke. Das Morgen ist der Wille WQHD zu benutzen und dabei möglichst nicht auf Detaileinstellungen zu verzichten. Ob per Downsampling oder nativ ist dabei egal. Die Spiele, die ich spiele sind quer durch den Gemüsegarten gestaffelt und deswegen nicht erwähnenswert. Shooter, RPGs (Witcher rockt!!!), Assassins Creed, Wirtschaftssimulationen... Wie gesagt, alles dabei. Obgleich Shooter derzeit weniger.

Hier meine Wunschteile:

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

*CPU:* Xeon 1230 v3 @ 3,7 GHz
*CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Ashura Shadow: Special 10th Anniversary Edition --> mit anderem Lüfter, da der originale einen Lagerschaden hatte, eigentlich ausreichend aber ein neuer Proz-Kühler ist für mich sinnvoller als ein neues PSU.
*GPU:* Gigabyte Geforce GTX 670 Windforce 3X (2GB VRAM)
*RAM:* 16 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 1866MHz
*Mainboard:* MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
*PSU: *Enermax Revolution ERX730AWT (730 Watt)
*Case:* InWin GROne White mit Sichtfenster
*Hauptmonitor: *Samsung S27D390H
*Zweit-Monitor: *Samsung Syncmaster P2470HD (Damals das Ultra wegen der vielen Anschlüsse und gut teuer, heute nur die Anzeige**** für alles, was kein Spiel ist. XD)

Die BeQuiet Dark Rock Kühler sind zuverlässig, ausreichend dimensioniert (denkt man an das Morgen) und qualitativ verarbeitet. In deraktuellen PCGH-Printausgabe werde ich mir mal den Artikel zum CPU- und GPU-Limit zu Gemüte führen, damit ich weiß, ob der Prozessor noch tut oder nicht. In näherer Zukunft ist, je nachdem, wie sich das alles entwickelt, ein WQHD-Setting auf Ryzen-Basis geplant. 

Rechner verschicken? Nicht zocken können? Nichts da, ich baue meine Komponenten selber ein, da ich auch den jetzigen Rechner selbst zusammengebaut und verkabelt habe. Bilder lade ich auch noch hoch, wenn ich heute daheim bin.  In diesem Zusammenhang überlege ich grade, ob jemand sehen will, wie ein Rechner als Kühlschrank aussieht. XD

Und jetzt nochmal viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.

Grüße God_Damnit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melcland (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

PC bevor Pimp my PC 2017 Liebesinjektion:

Grafikkarte:               Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock Premium
CPU + Box Kühler:  Intel Core i7 4790K
Mainboard:                ASUS H97-PLUS
Netzteil:                      Chieftec 500 Watt
Gehäuse:                     Chieftec Tower
Monitor:                      BENQ 15"
RAM:                             16GB



PC nach Pimp my PC 2017 Liebesinjektion:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Bio-Gurke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti StormX
MB: Asus Prime B350-Plus
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4-2666
HDD: 1TB WD + 500GB WD
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600
Monitor: Dell U2312HM 23 Zoll


ausgewählte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Ich hab zwar gerade erst meinen PC (fast) komplett umgerüstet aber die Grafikkarte war sowieso nur eine Notlösung. Deswegen kommt das Gewinnspiel wie gerufen, wobei mich eigentlich sind nur die Grafikkarte und einen neuen Bildschirm bräuchte aber ein paar mehr Lüfter und einen CPU-Kühler mit mehr Reserven zum Übertackten sind immer willkommen. 
Ich hätte zwar noch genügend Punkte für die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (statt des CPU-Kühlers) aber das wäre für meinen kleinen Ryzen doch zu überdimensioniert.


----------



## Medicate (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team und PCGHX-Member,

mal wieder ein tolles Gewinnspiel. Mein PC könnte nach wie vor ein ordentliches Upgrade gebrauchen. Ich wäre über jede neue Komponente dankbar.

meine Wunschliste:

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G - 35 Punkte
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 - 4 Punkte 
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) - 1 Punkte 
iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 - 10 Punkte


Meine aktuelle Konfiguration: (wie in meiner Signatur^^)

Intel Core i5 2500K
MSI P67A-GD53(B3)
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
AMD XFX R9 290
Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
2 TB Seagate
BeQuiet Straight Power E9-CM 480W
Thermaltake Element G

Gruß Medicate


----------



## Sascha-3110 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine schöne Aktion und wie für mich gemacht.

Meine MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G pfeift bei Battlefield 4 und Fifa 17 aus dem letzten Loch, Fifa 18 ist so gut wie unspielbar.
Und gefühlt hat mein fx 8350 BE leider auch seine Grenzen erreicht.
Sowohl mein Scythe Mugen 2 (der ja schon relativ leise ist) als auch die Grafikkarte erzeugen eine Menge Lärm, die aufgrund der Wärmeentwicklung meiner AMD-Komponenten einiges an Lüfterumdrehungen aufbringen müssen, um die Abwärme abzuführen.

Im Frühjahr habe ich mir bereits ein Silent Base 600 von be quiet! gegönnt

Aus diesen Gründen fällt meine Wahl auf folgende Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Also Hardware alt/ neu:

Grafikkarte: MSI R9 280 Gaming 3 G -> MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
Lüfter: 1x Silent Wings 2 120mm, 1x Pure Wings 2 140mm und 1x Pure Wings 2 120mm -> 3x Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 630W -> be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt
Monitor: Asus 24 Zoll -> iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3

Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich im Nachhinein die alte CPU (fx 8350 BE), CPU-Lüfter (Scythe Mugen 2), Mainboard (Asus M5 A97 EVO R2.0) und RAM (Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 12800 CL9) verkaufen und durch aktuelle Hardware ersetzen.

Hier noch das Bild meines aktuellen Systems:


----------



## Graveyards (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grüsse PCGHX Mitarbeiter ,

Vorweg - Danke für die schönen Gewinnspiele die ihr immer veranstaltet :>
Meine alte Möhre benötigt dringend mal eine Auffrischung (ODer eher eine Verschrottung  aber wie immer kommen einem ständig nervige Dinge wie Umzüge ,nörgelnde Freundinen ("Du liebst den PC mehr als mich *Kreisch* (Bin nebenbei wieder Single ^>^) oder die allgemein gültige Regel des "Damn soviel Monat am ende des Geldes über"
Ich denke mit den netten Upgrades würde ich endlich Mal anfangen meine Steamliste abzuarbeiten (Waaas! Du hast IMMERNOCH net Skyrim durch . . . *Zitat Steamfriend 2017 :<)da viele der Spiele die man in Videos/Artikeln ansabert einfach nervig schlecht aussehen mit meinem mächtigen Rechnenbock (Satz könnte Spuren von Sarcasm enthalten)

[


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Setup =
CPU: AMD A-10-7850k APU
RAM: 8GB DDR3
Netzteil: Corsair VS550
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA F2A88X-D3H
Gehäuse:Sharkoon VG5-W blau
(GPU war eine Radeon HD 5770 ,aber die APU ist soweit ich weiss besser)


Mein Wunsch =
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)
Der Grundgedanke dabei ist das ich demnächst (Je nach Kontostand) in Richtung Z270er MB + einen I5 Skylake + 16GB DDR4 investiere und dann ein recht anständiges System hab ,womit ich eig das meiste Zoggen kann (Statt selbst in WoW rumzuruckeln ^,...,^) .


Grüsse Graveyard !


----------



## Merowinger0807 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mal wieder schön die Aktion "Pimp my PC" mitzuerleben und auch gleich mal mitzumachen 

vielen Dank erstmal an die teilehmenden Hersteller 

Sodele, da ich mein System erst recht frisch umgerüstet habe (bei so wenig Barmitteleinsatz wie möglich) gibts derzeitig eigentlich nur punktuell Ecken wo ich aufrüsten würde daher folgende Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System sieht wie folgt aus:
CPU : Ryzen 5 1600
Kühler : Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct
Board : Asus Prime X370 Pro
Ram : 2x8GB Trident Z RGB 3000 CL16
GPU : XFX RX 480 GTR 8GB
PSU : BQ Straight Power E9 580W CM
Case : Aerocool P7-C1 Pro
SSDs : Crucial MX300 525GB M.2, Samsung Evo 850 250GB SATA
HDD : 500GB Seagate 2,5" HDD
Monitore : Acer G257HU WQHD, Asus MX239H FHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht... alles in allem eigentlich ein recht rundes System mit ausreichend Leistung... jedoch mangelt es dann doch an ausreichender Grafikkartenleistung und einem langsam alterndem Netzteil. Auch die Tatsache das ich eine Mischung aus WQHD und FHD betreibe ist nicht sooo optimal was ich spätestens beim Arbeiten am Rechner feststelle.
Hiermit dürfte auch meine Begründung für die ausgewählten Komponenten logisch erscheinen. 
Klar bringt die RX480 ganz gute Leistungen, jedoch weiss ich dann doch, dass eine GTX 1080 hier und da auch einiges mehr an Leistung bereithält und da ich schon gerne mal zur Ablenkung von der Arbeit und Kind in guter Qualität spielen will, wäre eben die GTX 1080 sehr hilfreich dabei 
Mein langsam alterndes E9 würde durch das Pure Power 10 adäquat ersetzt ohne Punkte zu verschenken. Das Straight Power gefiele mir klar besser aber was soll ich mit 700W wenn ich bestenfalls 300-350 abrufe 
Somit kommen wir zum für mich wichtigsten Punkt... der Bildschirm. Hier wäre der Ersatz meines MX239H durch einen WQHD Bildschirm absolut traumhaft. Da ich beruflich viel Zeit am Rechner verbringe und die spärliche Freizeit die ich dann mal für mich habe (mein Sohn will ja auch noch Zeit mit mir haben ) halt gern spiele und nebenbei einiges auf dem zweiten Bildschirm laufen lasse (virtuelle Systeme, Youtube, gern auch mal einen Film) käme mir der GB2783QSU sehr, sehr gelegen. Sieht auch einfach besser aus mit zwei WQHD fähigen Bildschirmen als mit dem Mix aus FHD/WQHD.
Zur Frage ob ich meinen Rechner einschicke oder lieber die Teile zu mir geliefert bekommen wollen würde... ich präferiere letzteres da ich am Basteln am Rechner teils noch etwas mehr Spaß habe als am eigentlich dransitzen 

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich evtl. das nötige Quentchen Glück habe und in den kleinen Kreis der Gewinner rutsche und drücke natürlich allen anderen teilnehmenden ebenso Glück... mir nur das kleine Quentchen mehr


----------



## epicmazura (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also hier ist mal meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung:

Mainboard: Asrock H77 Pro4/MVP
CPU: Intel Core i5 3350P
CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Loki
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Speicher: 2x8 GB DDR3 1333
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250 GB, 2x WD Blue 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530W
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Silencio 550

Hier die zusammengestellten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Früher habe ich immer wieder viel Geld investiert um mein System aktuell zu halten, inzwischen komm ich aber nicht mehr so ganz hinterher. Wenn man verheiratet ist, ein Haus gebaut hat und seit Februar eine kleine Tochter hat liegen die finanziellen Prioritäten eben etwas anders als zuvor. Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung so aber manchmal kribbelt es doch in den Fingern und man möchte mal wieder eine neue Konfig zusammenstellen, das Hobby soll ja doch nicht ganz verloren gehen. Da kommt natürlich so eine Aktion wie von euch sehr gelegen. Für die Grafikkarte habe ich mich entschieden weil sie einfach der teuerste Faktor in einem fürs Gaming gedachte System ist. Natürlich müsste ich auch noch die CPU und den RAM und in folge dessen auch das Mainboard tauschen. Das Budget hierfür würde ich durch den Verkauf der Restkomponenten aufbessern, man muss sich halt helfen wie man kann.  Sollte ich einer der Glücklichen sein würde ich mich jedenfalls riesig freuen. Ansonsten wünsche ich allen anderen viel Glück.


----------



## Deyras (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal und viel Glück an alle Mitbewerber!

Das PCGH wieder ein "Pimp my PC" Event gestartet hat ist natürlich sehr praktisch und wenn die Gewinnfee einem jetzt noch wohlwollend gesonnen ist kann das Auf- und Umrüsten ja losgehen!

Als Magazin Leser warte ich schon auf die Tests und Empfehlungen Richtung i5-8600k und passende Mainboards da mein schon etwas betagter Rechner sehnlichst auf ein Upgrade wartet  

Man sieht an den Bildern das es bei mir nicht unbedingt schön sein muss solange es funktioniert und vor allem langlebig ist. Trotzdem konnte ich bei der Auswahl nicht auf das fantastische Gehäuse von BeQuiet verzichten da es einfach um Welten besser ausschaut und meine Fronttür mittlerweile weggebrochen ist.


Mein Rechenknecht:

CPU: 		Intel Core i5-2400
Mainboard: 	ASRock H61iCafe
Grafikkarte: 	EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked 2GB
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken – ausrangierter Lüfter
Gehäuse: 	Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL
Netzteil: 	BeQuiet 580W Straight Power
Monitor: 	iiyama ProLite E2200WS
RAM: 		2x 4GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 
Festplatte 1: 	Samsung SSD 830 – 250GB
Festplatte 2: 	Samsung HD502HJ – 500GB
Gehäuselüfter: 1x Papst 120mm Lüfter als CPU Lüfter eingesetzt
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Revoltec 90mm Lüfter


Ausgewählte Produkte

Grafikkarte:  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: 	be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor:	iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Peiter234 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuell:


CPU : Xeon 1231v3 (all cores 3.8mhz)
RAM: DDR3 24 GB Vengeance
Mainboard: B85m Pro 3 (Bios Version 1.3)
Grafikkarte: Rx 480 Red Devil (OC 1400mhz)
Netzteil: Corsair CS650M
2x500gb WD Blue (Raid 0)
750Gb SSD Crucial  


Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ein Update wäre durch aus sinnvoll  da ich mir gerne in näherer Zukunft einen Ryzen 7 kaufen möchte  und mein alter Pc in die Hände meiner Freundin geht. Wenn ich dabei etwas sparen kann wäre das super.


----------



## brotkilla (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ein freudiges Hallo in die Runde - super Aktion von euch, großes Danke schonmal! 

Derzeitiges System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Armageddon
GPU: MSI GTX 460
MB: Gigabyte GA-890-GPA-UD3H
RAM: G.Skill 4GB DDR3-2133
HDD: 500GB Seagate 
Netzteil: Cougar S550 (550W)
Gehäuse: Lian Li 60 FNW
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2370 (Full-HD)

Gewünschte Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung: 

Nach jahrelanger Konsolendattelei und dem Studenten-Dasein meinerseits () ist es längst mal wieder an der Zeit, meinen Rechner an die momentanen Anforderungen anzupassen. Wie ihr an den oben genannten Komponenten sehen könnt, wurde an dem Rechner seit länger Zeit nicht mehr geschraubt. Die Pimp-My-Pc Aktion ist hier die optimale Gelegenheit, einen ersten Schritt in die richtige Richtung zu gehen und dem schmalen Studenten-Budget unter die Arme zu greifen. 
Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich mir die GTX 1080 ausgesucht, die als Pixelbeschleuniger im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes dienen soll. Das aktuelle Netzteil ist technisch veraltet und nicht für die 1080er geeignet, deswegen soll hier ein neues BeQuiet-Netzteil einziehen. Das Ganze wird soll anschließend einen WQHD Monitor in ansprechenden 27 Zoll von iiyama befeuern. Die beiden Shadow-Wing Lüfter runden das Paket ab und sorgen für eine angenehme Geräuschkulisse. 

Mir ist bewusst, dass dies nur die ersten Schritte sind, aber durch den baldigen Release von Coffee-Lake-S wird das Ganze im Anschluss auch auf CPU- und RAM-Seite angepasst. 

Vielen Dank nochmal ans ganze PCGH-Team und viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH, 
Ich nehme an eurem Gewinnspiel teil, da ich auf ein noch die typischen Ketchup-Senf-Kabel habe und gerne die in 2017 in die Wüste scicken möchte.
Auch mein Gehäuse würde sich über ein Upgrade freuen, mein erster Versuch vor ein paar Jahren daran zu Modden ist wicklich schön geworden aber effektiv.
Wie ihr auf den Bildern seht, ist der HDD-Käfig und der Laufwerksschacht weg. Leider ist dabei auch die Lüfteraufhengung raus gekommen. Mehr Luft kommt jetzt rein aber schön? naja.
Zum Glück kann man ja heutzutage auf den RGB Hype setzen. 
Nun noch zu meinem Hauptgrund, ich habe ein  R9 280x von MSI verbaut,  mit der kann man noch spielen, allerdings kommt der Vram mit den 3 GB langsam ans Ende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mein aktuelles Setup:
I5 4670K @ 4,3 GHz 
Gigabyte GB-Z97X-Gaming 5 
32 GB Kingston HyperX Predator DDR3 @ 2133 MHz 
NH-U12S CPU-Kühler
1 TB Segate 7200rpm HDD 
R9 280x MSI 3G 
Bequiet pure power  L8 500W
Thermaltake Chaser A31
Osram RGB

Mein Wunsch wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel und teu teu teu allen Teilnehmern.

Viele Grüße 

JoJo


----------



## Graveyards (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Irgendwie geht der Link net - Nochmal =




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliamMilner (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag zusammen,

hier meine Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Hier mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming5 EU
CPU: INTEL Core i7-6700K, 4GHz
RAM: KINGSTON 64GB 2400MHz DDR4
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 650Ti 2048MB
HDD: WD RED 2TB 6Gb/s SATA HDD
SAMSUNG EVO 850 500GB
und zwei ältere WD 1TB HDDs
Netzteil: BE-QUIET Straight Power 10 600W CPNT
CPU Kühler: BE-QUIET Dark Rock Advanced
und ein Rudel älterer Gehäuselüfter mit Lüftersteuerung
Gehäuse: Altes Big Tower Server Gehäuse evtl. Chenbro
Monitore: EIZO 24Zoll und BenQ 22 Zoll RL2240H

###Foto der Maschine folgt###
https://picload.org/thumbnail/dgcdiocw/2017-10-0522.55.06.jpg

picload.org | 2017-10-0522.55.06.jpg



Ich zocke zur Zeit nur sehr selten und meistens auch nur ältere Titel wie Starcraft 2, Bioshock usw.. Die Maschine benutze ich aber viel häufiger für Photo- und Video Bearbeitung, Affinity Designer Projekte und als Datengrab.

Wenn Witcher III mal flüssig laufen würde, wäre ich schon sehr glücklich.

Bisher habe ich alle meine PCs selber gebaut und so würde ich das auch, falls ich gewinnen sollte, beibehalten. 

Gruß Milner


----------



## haeufi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A BW
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97
RAM: 4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
SSD: Samsung 840 Basic 240GB
HDD1: Samsung HD204UI
HDD2: Western Digital WD10EZRZ
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power E8 500W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Monitor: 1x iiyama E2483HS
                    1x Acer S242HL


Upgrade: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Mit der GTX 1080 (bin wie man an der bisherigen Grafikkarte sieht, ja bereits MSI-Fan) von MSI würde mein PC ein starkes Upgrade bekommen. Da die meisten Spiele heutzutage sowieso GPU-limitiert sind und die GTX 970 mit ihren echten 3,5GB langsam aber sicher mehr zu kämpfen haben wird, wäre das eine gute Gelegenheit.
Die Wasserkühlung würde ich nehmen, da ich zum Einen gerne mal eine AiO-Wasserkühlung ausprobieren würde und zweitens bereits eine alternative Verwendung des Macho HR-02 hätte, um einen i7 3930K anständig zu kühlen.
In meinem Gehäuse habe ich aktuell noch die Standard-Fractal-Lüfter drin, weshalb die Lüfter hier auch ein Silent-Upgrade darstellen würde. die Fractal-Lüfter würde ich in einen der beiden anderen PC´s umbauen.
Beim Monitor habe ich die 24"-Variante gewählt, da meine beiden 24"-Monitore, da sie nebeneinander stehen, hier dazu passen. den E2483HS würde ich ggf. hochkant stellen, um Chats auf Twitch z.B. platzoptimiert darzustellen.


----------



## Taubenhaucher (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

auch dieses Jahr versuche ich mich wieder bei Eurem Gewinnspiel, seit letztem Jahr hat der Rechner meines Sohnes zwar ein Upgrade erhalten, aber die Komponenten nähern sich zum Teil ihrem Lebensabend.
So hat das Asrock Z77Extreme6 bereits die Flügel gestreckt und wurde durch das einzige, zu dem Zeitpunkt noch erhältliche, kompatible Board ersetzt. Die CPU wird mittlerweile, trotz guter Kühlung, sehr warm, was ich der Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Headspreader zuschreiben würde, somit ist ohne Köpfen auch keine Übertaktung mehr möglich, wobei mir einfällt, kann ein H61 Chipsatz überhaupt übertakten, na ja, egal mein handwerkliches Geschick reicht zum Köpfen eh nicht 
Mein Sohn entwickelt mittlerweile Interesse an PC Hardware und ist zusehends unzufriedener mit der gegebenen Hardware.
Mit meiner Auswahl und einem R5 1600 oder R7 1700 plus 16 GB DDR4 ist das System für die nächsten paar Jahre nutzbar, auch die R9 390 sollte 1440p brauchbar auf die Reihe bekommen  Durch das Gehäuse stehen allen kommenden Erweiterungen Tür und Tor offen.

So bleibt mir nur noch Euch viel Spass beim Lesen und allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück zu wünschen!

Das aktuelle System:

Mainboard: Asrock H61M-VG4
CPU:               I7 3770K
RAM:              16 GB DDR 3
Kühler:          Alpenföhn K2
GraKa:          Sapphire Nitro R9 390
Netzteil:      Enermax Platimax 600W
Gehäuse:    Antec
Monitor:     Acer 23" 1680x1050 

Meine Wahl:

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 50 (10 Punkte übrig)

Das Bild der alten Mühle:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse
Taubenhaucher


----------



## patchme (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

mein System ist immernoch dasselbe wie
im letzten Jahr,

Mainboard: Asus Z87-Plus (C2)
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro + 840 Evo 500GB
HDD: 2 x 1TB WD Blue
Grafik: ASUS HD 7870 2GB (GHz Edition)
Speicher: 4x4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C
PSU: 750 Watt be quiet! Power Zone
Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Wings / verschiedene Noctua / Thermalright und Bitfenix
Case: Bitfenix Shinobi
Keyboard+Maus: Logitech G15 + G500
Headset: QPAD QH85
Monitor: Dell U2311H

mein Wunschupgrade sieht so aus,

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Hier noch ein schickes Bild,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein- bzw. Umbau nehme ich im Falle eines Falles gerne selber vor.


Allen noch viel Spaß.


----------



## begri1978 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Großartige Aktion! Und kommt genau passend, denn ich wollte eh aufrüsten )
Ich fahre aktuell noch auf Sockel 1150 mit nem i5-2500. Da ist jetzt - nach 7 Jahren - die Luft raus. SSD fürs OS sowie ne neuere HDD sind vorhanden, genauso wie ein Thermaltake Tower mit ausreichend Platz für Grafikbretter jeder Größe. Meine "Wunschliste" beschränkt sich deshalb auf Grafik-Power und einen Monitor, der die auch darstellen kann (plus ein NT, dass die entsprechende Leistung zur Verfügung stellt):

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse >> aus genannten Gründen spar ich mir die Punkte )


Wär der Knaller, wenn ihr das möglich macht!!!
Beste Grüße!


----------



## thurgood (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Forum und PCGH-Team,

Da ich dieses Jahr meinen PC Aufrüsten wollte, aber die Kohle nicht für alles reicht kommt diese Aktion hier echt gut. 
Deshalb schon einmal ein Dickes Lob für diese Aktion.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für Hardware entscheiden die meine Upgrade Pläne ergänzen.

Momentan steck alles in einem Gehäuse von beQuiet! dem Silent Base 800. In diesem Gehäuse werkelt ein geköpfter i5-3570k@4,4Ghz auf einem Asus Maximus V Gene,
zusammen mit einer Gigabyte GTX 980(GV-N980WF3-4GD) und 16GB G.Skill (F3-12800CL9).
Gekühlt wird das ganze von ein paar beQuiet Silent Wings 3 Lüftern, einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho und einem Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3.
Windows 10 läuft auf einer SSD (Samsung 840 Pro 256GB), als Daten-Grab dient mir eine 2TB HDD von Seagate. Spiele laufen zu einem Teil auf der SSD und zum anderen auf einer 1TB Western Digital Blue.
Das ganze wird mit Strom versorgt von einem Corsair AX760 Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die auserkorene Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Jobsti84 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktuelles System:*

*CPU:* FX8350
*GPU:* MSI RX480 GamingX 8G
*MoBo:* ASRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance
*Ram:* 16GB DDR3-2400 Team Group Vulcan
*Kühler:* AC Liquid Freezer 240 @ Noctua
*Netzteil:* Silverstone ST70F-ES
*Gehäuse:* Aerocool Aero 1000
*Monitor:* AOC G2460V
*Laufwerk:* LG Bluray/HDDVD irgendwas...
*Speicher:* Samsung Evo 850 250 / Samsung Evo 840 500 / Seagate SSHD 2TB / WD Green 3TB


*Meine Wahl:*

*Mainboard:* MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)


_Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 50 (14 Punkte übrig)_


*Pics:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Text:*

Bei mir steht langsam unbedingt eine neue CPU an, dazu brauch's auch'n Board samt DDR4 Ram.
Wenn man alles frisch macht, darf auch'n neues Gehäuse samt Kühler bei. Das Aero ist P/L echt super, bekomme auf die AC aber nur 2 statt 4 Lüfter drauf,
ebenfalls ist mir die Pumpe etwas laut, bzw. die Kühlleistung könnte besser sein (War dafür extrem günstig).
Ein Monitor wird ebenfalls wieder mal fällig, 27" samt 1440p und Freesync käme mir da gerade Recht.

Schade, dass zur Auswahl keine AMD GPU stand, kein Ram, größere Boards _(oder auch mATX)_ und keine CPU,
sonst wäre meine Wahl auf eine Vega56 und Ryzen 1600X oder 1700 gefallen, samt 16gb 3200er G.Skill und oder einem größeren Board.

Netzteile habe ich hier noch genug rumfliegen, vom Platimax 750W, bis zum 1,2kW Seasonic, Gehäuselüfter ebenfalls.
Einsenden zum Einbau/Umbau wäre Quatsch, wenn will man mit der neuen Hardware selbst Hand anlegen 

Sollte ich auserkoren werden, wandert folgendes mit in's System:
Samsung M2 NVME 500gb / G.Skill Trident Z (16 oder 32gb).
Sobald Vega Customs da sind, auch eine 56er oder 64er, vorerst bleibt die RX480, dazu eher ein R7 anstatt R5.
Dazu das Seasonic Platinum 1200 was hier noch liegt und auf ne neue Kiste wartet._ (Zu groß ja, aber super Effizienz)_


----------



## Verstehnix (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team und liebe PCGHX- Foristen

Aktuelle sind in meinem System folgende Komponeten verbaut.
CPU: Intel i7-2600k 
MB: ASrock Z77 Extreme 4
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 970 FTW+

Lüfter: 1x NB-eLoop Fan B12-P - 120mm PWM
3x NB-eLoop Fan B12-3  120mm (momentan ausgebaut, da bei meiner Lüftersteuerung ein Kondensator hoch gegangen ist!)
3x Corsair Silent Lüfter 
Netzteil: BeQuiet! PowerZone 750W 80+Bronze BN211
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
HDD1: Samsung HD103SJ
HDD2: Seagate ST2000
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Ich wünsche mir die  MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G, weil diese meine  GTX 970 sehr gut beerben kann, dieser geht immer mehr der Speicher aus, aufgrund der bekannten Problematik. Die Grafikkarte liegt wirklich etwas außerhalb meines Budgets und würde zu einem geplanten Ryzen Upgrade sehr gut passen. Damit liese sich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre sehr gut spielen. 
Die Silent Wings 3 PWM (140cm) sollen meine eLoops 120-3 ersetzen weil diese in der gewählten ausbau stufe etwas zu hoch drehen und leider nicht leise genug regelbar sind. Sie passen wie ich finde zu meinem Corsair 550D, da die Lüfter mein Set-Up weiter in Richtung Silent verbessern würden. (Natürlich benötige zum Anschluss ein bereist geplantes neues Mainboard, mit genug PWM Anschlüssen)
Der Pure Rock würde mir ebenso helfen, da meine Corsair H75 in die Jahre gekommen ist und die Pumpe immer mehr summt. Dies würde mit diesen passenden Kühler gelöst werden können.
Zum Schluss würde der iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 meine alten HP2310e ersetzen welcher langsam zuk lein wird um damit gut Surfen und Spielen zu können. Außerdem ist dieser auf meinem 2m x 1m großen Schreibtisch etwas verloren.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg. Das Aufrüsten würde ich gerne Selbst übernehmen, das ist doch gerade der Spaß daran


----------



## Garoth (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank an das Team von PC-Games Hardware für dieses spitzen Gewinnspiel. Auch ich möchte mich nun hiermit in den Lostopf schmeissen.

Hier mal mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel i5 3570K 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-M
RAM: 4x4 GB (16GB) Corsair XMS 3
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 390 8GB
Netzteil: be Quiet! Power Zone 650W 80+ Bronze
Kühler: Enermax Liqmax II 240
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core P3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Auswahl wäre die Folgende:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Begründung:
Mein System ist mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen und bräuchte dringend einen neuen "Anstrich".
Das Geld aus dem Verkauf der ausgetauschten Komponenten wäre schon mal eine gute Grundlage für ein neues Board, CPU und RAM. 
Da, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, mein PC an der Wand hängt, ist verschicken leider keine Option. Daher müsstet ihr mir, sollte ich gewinnen,
die Komponenten bitte zusenden.

In diesem Sinne, auch allen Anderen: Viel Glück!


----------



## ich558 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Liebes PCGH- Team,*


oft habe ich in all den Jahren meiner Mitgliedschaft diese Aktion von Euch schon verfolgt aber noch nie mitgemacht, da mir mein System immer voll und ganz reichte. 
Nun wird es Zeit meine Chance mal zu nutzen um meinen Rechensklaven zu pimpen

Mittlerweile gehe ich schon auf die 25 Jahre zu und durfte schon viele grandiose Games zocken. Von Gothic 1 über Need for Speed bis Battlefield 1 begeistern mich fast alle Genres.
Viele behaupten ja es kommt nur auf das Gameplay und kaum auf die Grafik. Nunja das ist bei mir fast umgedreht- manche Games zocke ich nur wegen der Bildpracht! 

Unterstütz hat mich dazu vor vielen Jahren die legendäre 8800 GTX- meine erste GPU! Für viele Jahre ein treuer Begleiter bis sie dem Pixeltod erlag und selbst Reanimationsversuche in Form von "backen" nicht mehr langfristig halfen.
Mit kleiner Träne im Auge folgten daraufhin in kurzen Abständen GTX 260, GTX 480, GTX 770 und seit ~3 Jahren der "Speicherkrüppel" in vorm der GTX 970.

Meiner Meinung nach dennoch eine tolle Karte mit ordentlich Bumbs in der Hütte   Da ich kein "ich brauche immer 60 FPS!!!eins!elf!!!" Gamer bin, konnte ich all meine Games in Full HD bei maximalen Details für mich in zufriedenstellenden Bildraten spielen.

Leider sind diese Zeiten nun vorbei. 
Selbst in Full HD müssen bei aktuellen Titeln die Eindellungen reduziert werden. Gerne würde ich Spiele mit höher auflösenden Monitoren erfahren aber das würde die gute 970er vollends in die Knie zwingen.

Nun bin ich jedoch Student der Elektrotechnik und Budget hat man für solche Investitionen eigentlich nie. Hardware kaufe ich fast immer gebraucht hier im Forum oder auf Ebay, jedoch sind die Preise für 1070 und 1080 als Second Hand momentan noch immer zu teuer und ein entsprechender Monitor sowieso. Mit einem entsprechenden Upgrade würde sich mein System eine lange Zeit wieder eine gute Figur machen. 

Vielleicht ändert sich meine Situation mit eurer Hilfe? Schön wär es 




_*Mein Wunsch
*_
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuelles System
*
GTX 970
i7 4770k @ 4,5 Ghz @ PCGH-Brocken
BQ Straigt Power E8 500W
16GB DDR3 1600
512GB SSD


----------



## Jimpex (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin,

hier mein aktuelles System

Wunsch
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bräuchte eigentlich einen neuen CPU + Mainboard und die überteuerte Ram mehr =P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Bert (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das ist meine Meinung und wens stört oder nicht passt bitte weiter scrollen.

Was sind das den für Preise? Bei den Bords gibs 1 schlichtes AMD B350 und zwei fette Intel Teile.
Grafikkarten auch nen Witz. Wer ne Grafikkarte brauch wird entweder GTX1070 oder GTX1080TI nehemen aber doch keine GTX1080.
Netzteile mit 500W 700W oder 1000W was für eine mischung. Allein das Dark Power brauchen die wenigsten.
CPU-Kühler ohne Worte. Wegen der PWM sind die Lüfter auch nur beschränkt nutzbar durch den breiten Anschluss.

Schade ist das es für manche keinen nutzen bring wie mir. Das Gewinnspiel ist daher auch nur wieder einfaches billiges Marketing. 
Ist zwar nett aber verzichte dankend.


----------



## UltimateFraggle (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Folgende Konfiguration wäre mein Wahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell ist verbaut:
Corei7-2600k
Asus Z68 Gene-Z
16 GB Patriot 2133Mhz
Corsair MX200 1TB
Corsair H110i (Wakü)
Palit GTX1070 Gamerock
Corsair Carbide 200R (Gehäuse)
Asus PG278Q (Monitor)

Gruss Florian


----------



## Llares (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Leider habe ich erst vor 3 Wochen Netzteil und Grafikkarte aufgerüstet, daher wäre es unsinnig diese Komponenten aufzurüsten. Eine 1080 Ti wäre zwar nett, aber eigentlich brauche ich eine neue CPU. Monitor und CPU-Kühler wurden auch vor nicht langer Zeit aktualisiert, daher sind die zur Auswahl stehenden kein wirklicher Fortschritt, aber den Monitor kann man ja leider nicht für mehr Punkte weg lassen. 

Verbaut habe ich derzeit frolgende Komponenten:
Mainboard: Asus P8P67
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Gehäuse: Define R4 PCGH-Edition
Monitor: BenQ XL2730Z




Mein gewünschter Aufrüstpfad:
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde von meinem i7 2600k gerne auf einen Ryzen umsteigen, daher das Z370 Board. Die einzige Steigerung in der Liste zu meinem Macho ist der Silent Loop. Mein Define R4 ist zwar super, aber das be quiet ist doch noch mal eine andere Hausnummer, vor allem hat es mehr Platz für Radiatoren, falls ich doch noch mal auf Wasser gehe. Der Monitor ist leider nur ein Sidegrade, aber hey! Ich könnte endlich auf zwei Monitoren daddeln, wenn ich denn genug Platz auf dem Schreibtisch finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zombe_Hunter (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Vorab: Coole Aktion von euch! Ich wollte eigentlich auch schonmal mitmachen, hab nur leider die Frist verpennt .

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System steht so da mit ein paar Veränderungen seit Anfang 2014 und fürs Zocken reicht die Leistung einfach nicht mehr wirklich aus. Ich, als armer Azubi hab nur leider nicht genug Geld um den PC in nächster Zeit komplett aufzurüsten.
Mit der GTX 1080Ti hätte ich wohl erstmal genug Grafikpower, dann muss ich nur noch ein bisschen Geld für CPU, Mainboard und RAM zusammen kratzen.
Den CPU-Kühler brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht, da meiner noch schickt und ein neues Netzteil auch nicht. Ich muss ja allerdings irgendetwas davon auswählen.
Das Gehäuse hätte ich gerne, da meins nicht so die beste Qualität hat und sich das auch bemerkbar macht im Alltag.
Da ich beim Monitor ziemlich gespart habe, wäre ein neuer, besserer wohl auch ganz gut. 

Aktuelles System:
CPU: I5 4670K
CPU-Kühler:  Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition
GPU: Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 2GB
MB: ASrock Z87 extreme 3
SSD: Samsung 840 evo 250GB
RAM: 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz
PSU: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10
Case: Sharkoon Bulldozer
screen: BenQ GL2460HM, LG Flatron w2242t


----------



## syrus700 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion  !


Anbei meine aktuelle Konfiguration *

CPU:* Intel i7 6800k
*CPU Lüfter: *EK-Supremacy EVO Nickel
*GPU:* EVGA GTX 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0
*Mainboard:* Asus ROG Strix X99
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator 16 GB 2666Mhz
*SSD:* 850 EVO 250 GB
*HDD:* Western Digital 2 TB
*Netzteil:* BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W
*Monitor:* Asus PG278Q
*Gehäuse:* Phanteks Enthoo Primo
*Lüfter: *Corsair ML 120 / 140 Pro
*Lüftersteuerung:* Aquaero 6 LT
*Radiatoren: *EK-PE 480 / EK-CE 280
*Pumpe: *Aqua Computer D5 - Aquabus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein GPU-Upgrade und neue Lüfter für die Front könnte ich nach der Umbauaktion auf eine Custom Wasserkühlung gut gebrauchen ... Die GPU würde ich dann im Nachhinein noch in der Kreislauf einbinden 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


LG Syrus


----------



## ACDSee (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

ich bräuchte eigentlich nur einen aktuelleren Monitor, da ich mit meinem PC recht zufrieden bin.
Die Kombi aus 144HZ-Monitor und GTX 1080TI wäre optimal, aber bei dieser Art des Gewinnspiels muss man ja zwingend 4 Teile auswählen.
Aus diesem Grund sieht meine Kombination wie folgt aus:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte) 
 
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die neue Grafikkarte würde meine AMD R9 Nano ersetzen und ebenfalls unter Wasser gesetzt werden.
2 neue 140er Lüfter ersetzen meine vorhandenen Noctua Redux (Top-Radiator). Somit läuft das System komplett mit SW3 140mm-Lüftern. Der Dritte SW3 kann von mir aus auf die Spannungswandler meines Mainboards pusten, das macht derzeit ein 80mm Lüfter. Ein neues Gehäuse macht wenig Sinn, ich habe bereits ein Dark Base Pro 900. 
Das Netzteil würde mein Corsair AX 760 verdrängen. Dieses hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, ist aber noch immer ok.  Das BeQuiet bietet immerhin Multirail, auch wenn mir der Unterschied nicht sonderlich wichtig ist. Ein neuer Stromspender ist in meinem Fall  sinnvoller als ein Luftkühler.
Das wichtigste für mich wäre der Monitor. Dieser könnte meinen alternden BenQ 22" (hier links im 2. Bild -> ältere Aufnahme) ersetzen. Der bisherige 24" BenQ 2410T würde dann zum Zweitmonitor werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzlichen Dank an die Sponsoren und an PCGH für das Gewinnspiel.
Wenn ich nicht gewinne, bin ich auch nicht traurig. Daher wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg bzw. Glück!

*Aktuelle Konfiguration:*
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 silber, Glasfenster (iATX, Netzteilblende von Termi)
+Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm in der Front + 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 140mm
+Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 280mm unter dem Deckel + 2x Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM, 140mm
+D5 @ Aqua Computer Aqualis D5 150ml
+Alphacool AlphaTube HF, 13/10mm
+Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra, Kühlflüssigkeit, blau
+Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 + Enermax Twister Magma, 80mm
+AMD Ryzen 7 1700, 8x 3.00GHz @ Alphacool Eisblock XPX, Schwarz
+Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano @ EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9 Nano, Nickel Acetal 
+Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB, SATA
+Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760


----------



## martin85 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine tolle Aktion! Das wäre der Hammer, da ich dieses Jahr eh aufrüsten wollte und ein paar tolle Komponenten dabei sind!

Im Moment habe ich folgende Hardware:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 800
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600 Watt
Mainboard: MSI 970 Gaming
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
GPU: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro mit Backplate
RAM: 2X4 GB Kingston HyperX Savage DDR3

An diese Teile hätte ich gedacht, die super zu meinem System passen würden:

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 50 (13 Punkte übrig)

Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Mydgard (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erst mal danke für diese Aktion, aber Zwei Hinweise:

Die mögliche Auswahl von Grafikkarten und Monitoren erscheint mir etwas seltsam, da es nur GeForce Grafikkarten und nur Freesync Monitore zur Auswahl gibt ... ich weiß natürlich, das das wahrscheinlich so vorgegeben ist von den jeweiligen Herstellern, trotzdem auch irgendwie doof 

Außerdem: In der Auswahlliste kann man den Monitor nicht abwählen ...

Vorhandenes System:

CPU: Xeon 1230v3
CPU-Kühler: EKL Brocken 2
GPU: ASUS Radeon R9 270X DirectCU II
MB: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB + Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB (zusammen 24 GB)
SSDs: 256GB Samsung 840 EVO
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, schallgedämmt
Monitor: Syncmaster XL2370
HDD: mehrere 

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Begründung:

Halte meinen PC noch für vollkommen ausreichend außer der Grafikkarte. Überlege eigentlich schon länger auch mal den Monitor zu vergrößern, aber da kann ich mich partout für keinen Entscheiden, daher würde ich gerne den hier angebotenen 24" Monitor mit immerhin 144 Hz mitnehmen, dann hätte ich immerhin 144 Hz, wenn auch Freesync bei einer Gsync Grafikkarte nicht funktioniert. Natürlich würde eine 1080 vollkommen ausreichen, aber wüsste nicht, wie ich sonst die Punkte ausgeben sollte, meine Gehäuselüfter höre ich quasi nicht, ist ja ein Silent Gehäuse, mein Netzteil ist zwar knapp 4 Jahre alt, aber eben auch schon ein bequiet R9. Mainboard ohne CPU bringt nichts, außerdem lohnt Aufrüsten da nun überhaupt nicht, da bräuchte man ja auch neuen RAM, mein CPU Kühler ist selbst unter Volllast (Prime95) bei geöffnetem Gehäuse und Ohr am Brocken 2 nicht zu hören, das bringt also ebenfalls nichts.

Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen, baue meine PC selbst seit 1995 (damals ein Pentium 100 mit einer 1 GB SCSI HDD an einem Adaptec Controller, Single Speed SCSI CD ROM usw.) 

PS: Ein Photo reiche ich nach, meine Kamera des Smartphones hat nur 2 Megapixel und sonst habe ich grade keine Kamera.

------------
EDIT: Sehe grade vorne den Roten Hinweis, muss man zwingend aus jeder Rubrik etwas wählen, auch wenn man keine Lüfter/Netzteil braucht? (Erst nicht gesehen, da im Opera 12.18 manche Bilder über dem Text angezeigt werden  )

Falls dem so sein sollte, würde ich das ganze ändern auf:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wobei ich das für wenig sinnvoll halte, Lüfter benötige ich nicht, meine sind quasi unhörbar und das Netzteil ... siehe oben ... imho reicht meines noch.


----------



## Thay (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunschsystem: 

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 50 (10 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System: 
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 AMD 970 1 60,72 60,72
So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
CPU: AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX
RAM: DDR3 4GB (1x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix 1 33,86 33,86
Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Netzteil: PSU 400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 1 43,15 43,15
Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
VGA: Asus GTX970 STRIX 4GB
Monitor: BenQ GL2760H

Bild folgt


----------



## $DaViD$ (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine Überraschung für meine Frau  

Da sie momentan noch mit  GP60 2PE Leopard zockt und wir alle "high-end" PCs haben, kann Sie die meiste zeit nur schmollend auf der Couch sitzen und mir beim daddeln zugucken.
Da schon lange ein zweiter PC geplant ist kommt diese Aktion wie gerufen.  Meine Konfiguration sieht daher wie folgt aus: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)


Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ihre jetziges System hat folgende Daten:

Intel® Core™ i5-Prozessor der vierten Generation
Neueste GeForce® GTX 840M Spitzengrafik mit 2 GB Speicher
15.6" FHD(1920x1080) Anti-Glare
Killer™ E2200 Netzwerkkarte für schnelleres Online-Gaming
(geklaut von der MSI Seite ) 

Ihr Laptop hat ihr gute Dienste geleistet kommt jedoch bei Titel wie PlayersUnkownBattlegrounds an sein Limit.
Da wir diese und viele andere Titel aufgrund der Leistungsbegrenzung nicht spielen können, muss ein PC her.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion und viel Glücke an alle .


----------



## creeperisback (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin 

Erstmal wollte ich dem Team von PCGH sagen das ich es echt duffte finde das Ihr solche Aktionen veranstaltet und sich am Ende paar Leute riesig freuen dürfen.

Mein jetziges System besteht aus folgenden Dingen. 

Prozessor i7 6700k
Mainboard Gigabyte G5 Gaming 
Arbeitsspeicher GSkill 16GB 2800 MHz(2x 8GB)
Gefoce Gtx 980 ti von Gigabyte 
Festplatten 120GB SSD, 500GB SSD, 1Tb HDD 
Netzteil 650Watt 

So und folgende Hardware könnte mein Leben verschönern... 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdzeg (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
tolle Aktion, habe mir extra einen Account hier gemacht.

Ich hatte eh vor wieder aufzurüsten und da trifft sich die Aktion sehr gut.
Ich habe mir diese Komponenten ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich brauche keine neue CPU oder Kühler, mein i7 4790k im Custom Loop wird da noch reichen. Grafikkarte ist aktuell eine 980Ti und bei neuen Games auf 1440p wird das schon langsam zu wenig von der Leistung, zumindest bei hohen Einstellungen und in Skyrim O.o
Die 1080Ti ist da ein gutes Upgrade und würde auch in den Loop integriert.
Die Lüfter werden auf den 360er Radiator geschraubt und ersetzen dort EK F5 Vardars die mir zu laut sind.
Ein kleines Netzteil Upgrade kann in dem Sinne nicht schaden.
Der Monitor sorgt dann dafür, dass beide meine Monitore die selbe Größe bei 27" haben.

Einbauen werde ich selbst, das macht mir zu viel Spaß an meinem PC zu basteln. Und die Wasserkühlung kann ich auch die Farbe ändern, die ist schon zu lange rot.


----------



## Hegaiamas (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein PC könnte durchaus ein bisschen gepimpt werden 

Wunschconfig:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
CPU: i5 3450
MB: ASRock H77
GPU: Sapphire HD 7850 2GB
RAM: 8 GB G.Skill Ram (2x4 GB)
Festplatten: 500 GB SSD, 2x 1 TB HDD
PSU: BeQuiet PurePower 10 500w
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster SA300 23,6"

Die HD 7850 stößt bei den meisten Games heutzutage deutlich an ihr Limit, da wäre ein Upgrade mal fällig. Der 144Hz Monitor wäre super zum Counter Strike spielen.


----------



## Godslayer666 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine kreative Geschicht? Die gibt es hier nicht!
Harte Fakten sich hier präsentieren. Man will sich ja nicht genieren.

Man nehme ein *I5-2500K*, dies ist ja wohl klar!
Ein Mainboard von *Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1* ja ja. Heutzutage sehr rar.
Gepaart mit einer Priese *16 GiB Crucial Ballistix Sport*, sonst ist die Leistung ratz fatz fort.
Dazu eine *Crucial MX* (100), die entblößt sich auch nicht.
Wunderbar passt hinzu, eine *Geforce Gainward Phoenix* (GTX 1070), da schreit der Nerd: "JUHU"!
Der Sound will ja auch passen, darum nur eine *Asus Xonar DG* in den PC lassen.
Befeuert werden will der PC, dann rein mit dem *be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W*. Nun kann der Strom fließen durch die Steckdosee.
Alles verpackt in einem *Zalman Z11 Plus*. Schon bald läutet der Schluss.
Geblickt durch einen *iiyama Prolite X2483HSU-B2*, der ist schon recht geil.

Wünschen tue ich mir eine *MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) Grafikkarte*, da kommen Grafikeinstellungen wie ich sie erwarte.
Mit dem *be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)*, wird der PC nie platt.
Verpackt in einem *be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)*, dies gibt dem Aussehen eine Chance.
Das Auge erblicket einen *iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)*, im klarem Bild es jetzt scheints.

Gesamtpunktzahl *50 von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)*, dies ist doch sehr vernünftig.

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Bild nun wurde geschossen, damit ist die Bewerbung abgeschlossen. 
Macht euch keine Sorgen um den Staube, der fliegt raus sobald ich die Gewinne ab raube.

Bauen tut man selber, so machen es die Bauern auf den Feldern. 
Dokumentiert wird die ganze Geschicht, denn kreativ ist sie nicht!


----------



## Charmin86 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit!

Ein merkwürdiger Zufall, da ich mein aktuelles, jedoch schon in die Jahre gekommenes System mit exakt den unten genannten Komponenten ausstatten wollte.

*Mein jetziges System:*
Mainboard: Gigabyte EX-58 Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7-920
Cooler: ELK Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: Kingston HyperX 12GB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 960 Windforce 3 OC (4GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro (256GB)
HDD: WD Red Pro (2TB)
PSU: CoolerMaster Silent Pro M700

Foto folgt in Kürze.

*Die Wunschkonfiguration:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für die Aktion und viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## Chess1977 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiho, 

ich versuch auch mal mein Glück als Neuling. 

Mein jetziges System:

Mainboard: MSI X99S
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820k
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 1080Ti FE
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO (250GB) / Samsung 960 EVO (1TB)
HDD: Samsung HDD103UJ
Netzteil: NitroX 600W
Gehäuse: Antec (leider kA mehr welches, zulange her )


Mein wunsch Komponenten wären:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

mfg
Chess


----------



## Mattoo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,
vielen Dank erst einmal, dass Ihr euch mit den besagten Herstellern zusammen rauft und ein paar ausgewählten die Möglichkeit zum Upgrade gebt 

Ich schreibe nicht oft in dieses Forum, stöber aber umso öfter hier rum und bin dadurch erneut auf diese Aktion aufmerksam geworden 

Zum letzten Mal hat sich bei meinem System doch einiges geändert:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C      ( inkl. 2 vorinstallierten Lüftern und 2 NoName-Lüftern - ziemlich laut-)
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600x
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2          (ich weiß aber bis heute nicht, warum ich einen mit 92mm-Lüfter genommen habe...)
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8 GB
Grafikkarte: KFA² Geforce GTX 1070 EXOC
Netzteil: Silentmaxx 550 W
Speichermedien:  OCZ Vertex 118 GB (SSD) + Kingston 60 GB (SSD) + NoName HDD 232 GB
Bildschirm: AOC (keine Ahnung welches Modell - uralt -) mit 1680x1050 Auflösung
Tastatur: Logitech Wave K350
Maus: NoName, aber gut 

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich zufrieden mit meinem System, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören mich doch und es gibt ja immer etwas, was nach ein paar Monaten wieder besser ist....
Oder einfach nur zukunftsträchtiger, sodass man für mehre Jahre seine Ruhe hat.

Hier meine Auswahl samt Begründung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
--> Ich habe aktuell die 1070, daher würde ich dadurch noch etwas an Leistung gewinnen und der neue iiyama G-Master kann besser befeuert werden. 
Mit der 1080 bin ich dann für die kommenden Jahre auch super aufgestellt.

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
--> Nunja, ich habe einen Kühler mit 92mm-Lüfter. Sobald etwas intensivere Anwendungen gestartet werden, fängt die "Turbine" an laut zu werden und stört ungemein.
Temperaturmäßig ist alles ok, aber die Lautstärke geht gar nicht. Es hätte sicher auch der Pure Rock getan, aber der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist noch etwas leiser und bietet mehr Reserven. 
Meine Hoffnung ist, dass die Lüfter durch die größere Oberfläche für die Abwärme nicht allzu viel aufdrehen müssen und so ein leiser Betrieb gewährleistet ist.

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
--> Neben den vorinstallierten Lüftern von FractalDesign (Dynamic X2 GP-12) sind noch 2 NoName Lüfter installiert. Diese möchte ich gerne austauschen um mehr Laufruhe reinzubringen.
 Die Shadow Wings sind laut Angaben ähnlich leise bzw. etwas leiser wie die Dynamic X2 GP-12. Daher würden die Shadow Wings (140 mm) sich gut integrieren bzw. die vorhanden Lüfter ersetzen.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
--> Über meinen alten Monitor brauche ich keine Worte zu verlieren. Ein neuer steht auf der "noch-zu-erneuern-Liste" (neben einer M2. SSD).
 Mit der QHD Auflösung dringe ich in ganz neue Sphären vor und lastet die 1080 sicher gut aus in nächster Zeit  Und die Reaktionszeit von 1ms wird mich sicher überwältigen

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank und allen viel Glück 

PS: Ich baue gerne selber zusammen und halte es für die Nachwelt via Fotos fest.

PPS: Die 1070 wird entweder hier verlost oder verkauft, und dafür dann eine M2.SSD angeschafft
Den Monitor würde ich ebenfalls verschenken, falls den überhaupt noch jmd haben will


----------



## greenthing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

seit gestern graka defekt daher ab sofort im umbau derzeitiger status:

Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M LE/USB3 (aufrüstung geplant..noch un entschlossen,logischerweise je nach cpu)
CPU: Intel i5 2500k   (aufrüstung geplant  Intel Core i5-7600K o. Intel Core i7-7740X )
CPU-Kühler: boxed 
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1333 (aufrüstung geplant)
Grafikkarte: ASUS Nvidia GeForce ENGTX570  (defekt) 6GB MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (in der post)
Festplatte:1ssd240gb 3*hdd (5tb)
Soundkarte: onboard
Gehäuse: Thermaltake VM 3000 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 700W
Lüfter & Steuerung: gehäuse standart
Monitor: SyncMaster S22A350H LED


Ausgewählte Produkte
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Wäre eine sehr gute basis für den neustart :-p

ps.selbst einbau sollte kein thema sein,auch wk nicht ,zu hochzeiten lief die kompresions kühlung


----------



## mics99 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo an Alle! Super Aktion an der man teilnehmen sollte.

Hier mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Formula Z77
CPU: Intel Core I 7 3770 K @ 4.6 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100i AiO
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16 GB @ 1866
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti OC
Sound: Creative Omni 5.1 USB
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 650 D
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB und Samsung 840 pro 128GB
HDD: 2x Seagate ST 1000
Netzteil: Be Quiet  Straight Power E9 580 W 
Lüfter: 4x Corsair AF 120 in der Front
             2x Corsair SP 120 Oben am Radiator
             1x Corsair AF 120 Heck
Monitor: Benq BL 2710 @ 2560 x 1440

Sytem läuft noch super für das Alter. Mehr Würze kann nicht schaden in Blick auf UHD. Darum die 1080 Ti.  Die 980 Ti schafft diese Schwelle nicht und kämpft mit 30 Fps

Hier meine Auswahl. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf der Grafik. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)​


----------



## martin85 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine tolle Aktion! Das wäre der Hammer, da ich dieses Jahr eh auf Ryzen aufrüsten wollte und ein paar tolle Komponenten dabei sind!

Im Moment habe ich folgende Hardware:

*Gehäuse*:        Be Quiet Silent Base 800
*Netzteil*:         Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600 Watt
*Mainboard*:   MSI 970 Gaming
*CPU*:                AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
*GPU*:                Sapphire R9 390 Nitro mit Backplate
*RAM*:               2X4 GB Kingston HyperX Savage DDR3

An diese Teile hätte ich gedacht, die super zu meinem System passen würden:

*Mainboard*:    MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler*:  be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm (6 Punkte)
*Gehäuse*:         be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
*Monitor*:         iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: *37 Punkte von 50* (13 Punkte übrig)

Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Flautze (5. Oktober 2017)

*Bewerbung als Gewinner für Pimp my PC 2017*

Stellt mich nicht aufs Schaffott,
die Grafikkarte ist nicht so flott.
es ist nur eine RX470,
Die ist nicht mehr so spritzig.

Ich hätte gerne viel mehr,
eine GTX 1080 muss her.
Sie ist zwar langsamer als die Ti,
Trotzdem zwingt sie fast nichts in die Knie.

Zur Ti gabs keinen passenden Monitor, 
Da machen wir uns nichts vor.
24 Zoll würden mir reichen,
Der hat auch 144Hz und dergleichen.

Bevor noch einer fragt, 
Ich höre doch was ihr sagt:
"400W sind nicht genug!"
Dann sind die 700 wohl ganz klug.
Mit Kabelmanagement inklusive,
Das ist das das Positive.

Es wird gesagt die Silent Wings 3 sind sehr leise,
Die nehm ich mit bei dieser Reise.
Die Noctua werden ausgetauscht,
Auch wenn bei mir garnix rauscht.

Welcher Monitor soll es sein?
Sind 24 zoll nicht zu klein?
Nein, die würden mir reichen, 
Mit 144 Hz und dergleichen.

Was wäre ein kleiner Reim
ohne etwas Geschleim?
Darum rufe ich laut Hurra,
auf be quiet!, iiyama
und die PCGH!

PS
Im falle eines Gewinnes möchte ich euch bitten,
mir die Teile zu schicken.
Denn ich liebe es am PC zu schrauben,
das könnt ihr mir ruhig glauben.


*Auswahl*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig) 


*

Derzeitige Hardware
*
*Mainboard:* ASrock Z170 OC Formula
*CPU:* i7-6700K @4,5GHz
*RAM:* 2x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000@3200
*GPU:* Sapphire RX 470+ Nitro 8GB
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Define C
*Lüfter:* 2 x Noctua NF-P14s redux 1200rpm, 2 x Noctua NF-S12B redux 1200rpm
*CPU-Kühler:* Noctua NH-D15
*SSD/HDD:* Samsung Evo 850 120GB, 250GB, 2 TB WD Green
*Monitor:* Acer 24" FHD, 60Hz
*Netzteil:* be quiet! E10 Straight Power 400W





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum die 90° gedreht sind kann ich nicht sagen, glaube das hat mit der Smartphone Kamera zu tun.


----------



## Klozilla (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

aktuell:
- Z170 Fatal1ty Gaming K4
- i7 7700K
- 16 GB 2400 MHz Ram Corsair 
- Be Quiet
- Straight Power 10
- Gehäuse unbekannt

Viel Glück allen


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

HI 

und wieder eine super Aktion von euch, ich wollte schon die letzten male gerne mitmachen habe es aber immer wieder verpeilt mich hier zu bewerben.

jetziges system

Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Be Quiet Pure Wings 140mm Lüfter
Mainbord: Gigabyte H97-D3H
CPU: Intel i5 4440
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 mit 2x Be Quiet Pure Wings 120mm Lüfter
Ram: 4x2Gb DDR3 1600Mhz Corsair Riegel
GPU: GTX 770 von Inno3D mit nur 2GB RAM >_<
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 mit 600Watt
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
OS: Windows 8.1 PRO 64Bit 
Monitor: 24" ASUS FHD 

wunsch komponenten

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

so dann heißt es jetzt allen die Daumen zu drücken


----------



## Dahaka92 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das nenne ich mal ein tolles Gewinnspiel!

Meine Aktuellen Komponenten:

Intel Core i7 7700k mit Noctua LH12
ASUS STRIX Z270F
8GB Crucial DDR4 3000 MHz
BeQuiet StraightPower 750W
SanDisk Ultra 128GB SSD
2x Western Digital Black 1TB
Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB
ASUS STRIX SOAR Soundkarte
Samsung S22f350fhu Monitor

Alles verpackt in meinem geliebten InWin 303.

Ich kann leider meinen PC immer nur sehr langsam aufrüsten, mittlerweile geben das Netzteil (Lüfter defekt) und die Grafikkarte ihren Geist auf.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre deswegen wie folgt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich riesig über den Gewinn freuen, mein Prozessor hätte endlich einen würdigen Mitspieler welcher wiederum den neuen Monitor beliefern kann und ich müsste keine Angst mehr um mein Netzteil haben.


----------



## Gast20180319 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aktion von PCGH und den Sponsoren.

Viel Glück an alle 

Derzeitiges System: 

*Cpu:* Intel i7 4770k 
*Mainboard:*  MSI MPOWER z87 SP
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GAMING gtx 770  2g
*Ram:* Crucial 8gb DDR3 2133
*Gehäuse:* Phanteks entho primo
*Netzteil:* Seasonic Platinum 760 xp2
*Monitor:* Asus 27t1e



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K1TZ (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um eine gute GPU. 

*Auswahl*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Aktuell
*CPU: i5 760
Grafikkarte: EVGA 660 GTX
RAM: Corsair 2x4GB DDR3
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed Lüfter
Gehäuse: Ich glaube die Marke gibt es nicht mehr, hatte mich auch nur 50€ gekostet.
Monitor: LG 24" FHD, 60Hz


----------



## Lizonka1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
tolle Aktion und viel Glück allen!

Hier ist mein aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 3.5Ghz
CPU Kühler: Sythe Yasya
Mainboard: MSI  870A-G54 (AM3 board)
GPU:* XFX 1GB HD5770*
Ram: 4GB OCZ DDR3 1600MHz
Case: Xigmatek Midgard
HDD: SAMSUNG HD103SJ 1TB
Netzteil: beQuiet 700W
Monitor: Dell U2515H

Wie man sieht ist mein System einfach zu alt, insbesondere die HD5770 ist ein großes Problem aus vielerlei Hinsicht. Einerseits ist diese einfach zu schwach für viele neue Spiele, hinzu kommt noch das sie schnell sehr heiß und extrem laut wird, gefühlt so laut wie  ein Staubsauger.
Aus diesem Grund läuft sie stets stark untertaktet mit nur 425/600 MHz, da sie nur so zu ertragen ist was ihre geringe Leistung noch weiter verringert. Und nicht nur dies, neulich habe ich mir Ubunutu installiert und wollte es für die Uni benutzen. Dies war schlicht nicht möglich, da es keine vernünftigen Treiber für eine so alte Karte gibt. Ubunutu an sich läuft zwar, aber der GPU Lüfter läuft ständig auf 100%, was das Arbeiten einfach unerträglich macht.
Der Rest läuft eigentlich noch einigermaßen gut obwohl auch extrem langsam für heutige Verhältnisse. Overwatch läuft in 720p mit alles auf Minimum und 50% rendering nur mit 20FPS. Aus diesem Grund spiele ich meistens eher ältere Spiele oder anspuchlose Spiele wie zum Beispiel Dota2, Die Siedler, Battlefield 2, ein paar Indie Titel und ein paar weitere.
Natürlich habe ich oft über einen neuen PC nachgedacht, aber für einen komplett neuen, vernünftigen Computer reichte bei mir das Geld als Student einfach nicht. Hatte mich auch hier im Forum diesbezüglich mal vor einem Jahr oder so informiert, nun aber ein neuer Forum Account da ich den alten nicht mehr weiß, bein eher ein Lurker der Website und ab und zu Heft-Leser. Der reine Austausch der GPU würde wohl am meisten bringen, aber ich war mir nie sicher ob denn neuere GPUs auch auf so alten Mainboards laufen.

Im Falle eines Gewinns wären folgende Komponenten ideal:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte),    sehr stark, leise und für viele Jahre brauchbar.
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte),    kompatibel mit dem aktuellen Phenom II als auch für AM4 boards.
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte),    eine neue, so große GPU würde nicht in das aktuelle Case passen, aus diesem Grund wäre ein Neues nötig. Der Silent Betrieb ist mir hier besonders wichtig.
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte),    ist vor allem als Zweitmonitor für mich interessant, da ich häufig Papers lesen muss,  gleichzeitig in LateX  schreibe und weitere Programme nebenbei nutze.

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Im Falle eines Gewinns würde ich fürs erste das aktuelle System behalten (falls die GPU auch auf meinem Mainboard läuft, sonst sofortiger wechsel zu Ryzen), aber dann spätestens bei dem Ryzen Refresh zuschlagen, um nicht von dem alten Phenom ausgebremst zu werden.


----------



## Todde (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Hallo,

*Erstmal wollte ich sagen,  dass es eine tolle Aktion ist. Ich mache jetzt das dritte mal mit und hoffe diesmal hab ich auch mal Glück.
*
*Ich habe momentan nämlich leider kein Geld für neue Hardware, da meine Frau und ich beide innerhalb der letzten 5 Monate erfahren haben, dass wir Krebs haben. Meine Frau hatte vorher schon kein Verdienst, 
da sie sich um unseren 2 jährigen Sohn gekümmert hat. Sie wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr wieder anfangen zu arbeiten, muss damit aber wohl noch etwas warten. Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen im Krankengeld und das wird auch 
die nächsten Monate so bleiben. Wir wissen aber, dass wir es packen* 

*Meine Hardware kommt so langsam in die Jahre, am meisten haperts an der Grafik und Monitor.
Hier meine Komponenten:*



* Prozessor:**Intel Core i7 4770K@4,3GHz, geköpft
**Codename:* *Haswell 

GPU: Asus R 290X DirectCU 2

**Mainboard:**Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)*

*Ram:**4096 MB Corsair (10700)
*
* GehäuseTyp:**Bic-Tower** Marke:**Fractal
*
*Monitor:**   23" Samsung Syncmaster P2370*


*Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich unter den Gewinnern bin, da ich jetzt auch mehr Zeit zum Zocken habe.

Werde die Hardware auch selbst einbauen, habe mein Rechner schliesslich in Handarbeit zusammengestellt, overclocked und geschraubt.

Und jetzt meine Wunschkomponenten, wobei die GRAKA und der Monitor am wichtigsten sind:

*




*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also ich nehme auch mal Teil.

Da meine 2x HD7950er am VRAM Limit sind, wäre das ein gutes Upgrade.
Selbst GTA5, Wreckfest, The Crew, Cities XL oder Just Cause 3 ist mit den beiden am VRAM Limit.

Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Hardware:
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4.5/2.6GHz Wakü 
Mainboard: Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z 
RAM: GSkill RipJawsX 2400/16GB
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3 @ Crossfire 
Sound: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
SSD: OCZ Arc100 250GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
Corsair RM750i 
Tower: Thermaltake Core V71
Monitor: Samsung S24C350  + S2494




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axcyer (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System

CPU: Intel i7-4770
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
GPU: MSI Geforce GT740 2GB-GDDR5
RAM: Kingston 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz
SSD: Kingston SSDnow V200 120GB
Kühler: Arctiv Freezer i11
Gehäuse: Thermaltake MS-I Commander
PSU: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Monitor: Samsung S22C300
HDD: 2x500GB 2,5" HDD für Fotos/Dokumente
Tja, allzu hochwertiges gibt es nicht zu sehen.
Aber vorallem die Grafikkarte sollte ausgetauscht werden (war geplant für Weihnachten/Neujahr, wenn die Preise stimmen). Und mit der GPU auch gleich einen besseren Monitor.
Einschickeres Gehäuse aus dem nicht so viel zu hören ist wäre auch schön.

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Edit: Bild des Innenraum angehängt.


----------



## Fazzi_ (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Im Moment ist folgende Hardware vorhanden:

Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator Black Edition PC-Gehäuse ATX schwarz
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil (750 Watt)
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VI Hero
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K @ 3.40GHz
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 780
RAM: Kingston KHX16C10B1BK2/16X HyperX 2x 8GB DDR3
Monitor: BenQ XL2420T
______________________________________________

Gewünscht wird folgende Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

PS: Bitte verzeiht das Kabelwirrwarr auf den Bildern, hatte nach einem Rechnertransport mit dem Auto ein paar Probleme und habe alle Kabel neu gesteckt. 
Bisher haben sich die Kabel leider nicht von alleine aufgeräumt.


----------



## Leon0502 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Jedes Jahr ein neuer Versuch. Vielleicht klappt es dieses mal. 

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU:                 Intel Xeon 1231v3
CPU Kühler:  Cooler Master Seidon 120V
GPU:                 R9 390x Devil Hybrid
Mainboard:   Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
Gehäuse:        Silent Base 600
RAM:                16 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
SSD:                  Samsung Evo 850 250 GB
Netzteil:          Be quiet Straight Power 10 600 Watt
Monitor:          Asus vs247h 
HDD:                2TB Seagate

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Tw34ker (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmal "Danke!" an die PCGH für diese coole Gelegenheit, dem heimischen Rechenknecht eine Frischzellenkur zu verpassen!


Zunächst mal Angaben zum aktuellen System

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 OC
Biostar X370GT7 Mainboard
32 GB GSkill DDR4-3000
PowerColor RX580 Red Devil Golden Sample als Pixelschubser
Als Pixel-Leinwand dient ein Samsung U28E590D UHD Monitor
250 GB Samsung 960 EVO M.2 für Windows 10
960 GB TRION 150 SSD für Spiele
2 TB WD Green HDD als Datengrab
850 Watt Corsair AX850 als Kraftwerk

Dazu noch ein BluRay Toaster und als externe Soundkarte das Sennheiser GSX1200.

All das findet Platz  in einem Sharkoon M25-W Gehäuse.


Nachdem ich mir zuletzt nach und nach einen soliden Unterbau für ein WQHD - 4K System mit Luft nach oben zusammen gestellt habe, fehlt jetzt nur noch die Abteilung (Grafik-)Attacke.
Die aktuelle Grafikkarte würde im Falle des Gewinnes gegen die 1080 TI getauscht und ab dann ein 4K Feuerwerk abgebrannt.


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Sollte das Losglück hold sein, könnte ich endlich in die unerkundeten Weiten der spielbaren UHD-Auflösung vorstoßen ...
Im akuten Anfall von Losglück könntet Ihr mir die Hardware auch zusenden. Als nicht ganz unerfahrener PC-Schrauber würde ich dann den Zusammenbau übernehmen.

Allen anderen Bewerbern wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Glück!


----------



## Schori (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
da ich mir die Chance nicht entgehen lassen will, mache ich auch wieder mit.

Mein Aktuelles System hat erst zum Ryzen Start eine Erneuerung erfahren. Allerdings fehlt mir das Geld für eine leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte und ein leiseres Netzteil. Weshalb ich die GTX 1080ti und das Pure Power 10 ausgewählt habe.
Die Gehäuselüfter würden die ohnehin schon ruhigen Lüfter des Define R5 PCGH ersetzen und der Monitor würde passend zu der Grafikkarte G-Sync unterschtützen.


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System:
 
CPU:  AMD R5 1600X
GPU:  Radeon R9 390 Nitro
Mainboard:  AsRock AB350 Pro4 
RAM:  2x8GB Ballistix Tactical 3000 @3333
SSD/HDD: 500GB  Samsung 840 EVO / 1TB  Samsung Spinpoint F3
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH
Netzteil: Super Flower Golden Green  Modular 600W
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag und viel Ausdauer um die ganzen Kommentare durchzulesen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superuserdo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mahlzeit PCGH,

mein Rechner ist ganz schlapp auf der Brust und wünscht sich ein
Upgrade auf Z370 mit einem schicken 6 Kerner... 

Derzeit schleiche ich mit einem auf 4,7GHz getaktetem i5-6600k daher,
welche schon aus dem letzten Loch pfeift.. 
Er wurde zwar schon mit dem DDM2 geköpft um alles aus den 4 Kernen 
heraus zu kitzeln, jedoch bleiben Framedrops keine Seltenheit.

////Meine Auswahl////
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 50 (16 Punkte übrig)

////Mein derweiliger PC////
CASE: BeQuiet! Silent Base 600 silber
MB: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming 1151(v1)
CPU: i5 6600k co4.7;ca4.2 @1.36v LLC5
CO: BeQuiet! Dark Rock 3
GPU: Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC 2.1GHz
RAM: 2x HyperX Fury 2133 CL14 14 35 8GiB (OC 3000 CL16 18 35 CR1 @1,34v)
PSU: BeQuiet! Pure Power 9 500W CM
HD: 960 EVO 500GiB; 850 EVO 250 GiB; MX300 500 GiB
PCIe: Asus PCE-AC68
FAN: 4x Noctua NF-A14 ULN; 1x NF-S12A
DP: acer XF240H

////Abschließende Worte////
Ich danke dem PCGH Team für eine solch Leserorientierte Haltung.
Mit Euren Aktionen Lesertest, Gewinnspiel, Verlosungen... macht es mir
hier sehr viel Spaß!
Dankeschön!
Max


----------



## TheFreddylicious (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine sagenhafte Aktion. Dazu muss ich kurz eine Geschichte erzählen.
Vor 3 Wochen war ich nach Jahren wieder bei einer privaten LAN-Party eingeladen. Natürlich bin ich hin!
Es hieß wir zocken hauptsächlich PUBG. Dachte ich: Klasse! Gleich gekauft, installiert und gut ist.

Auf der Party angekommen starte ich gemütlich das Spiel und mach mich an die Einstellung.
Dann wollte ich eine Runde spielen. Es ging NICHTS!  Ich sagte: "Leute das Spiel geht nicht!" Als Rückfrage bekam ich zu hören:
Was hast du denn verbaut und von wann ist der Rechner?

"Der ist von 2013....!" Alle lachten...

Deshalb brauch ich eure Hilfe. Hier sind die Daten von meinem Rechner!

CPU:                 Intel Core i5 - 3470 @3,2 GHz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen IV
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX760 2GB Phantom
Mainboard:  ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Intel Sockel 1155
Gehäuse:       Xigmatek Midi Asgard
RAM:              GSKILL 8 GB 1600 MHz 
SSD:                Samsung Evo 840 120 GB
HDD:              Seagate 2TB
Netzteil:       Thermaltake Berlin 630Watt
Monitor:       ASUS VS248H

Es wäre unglaublich geil folgende Komponenten von euch zu bekommen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit euch kann ich auf der nächsten LAN-Party im Dezember wieder auftrumpfen!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Zuecho (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nabend,

mein PC hat jetzt schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, und wird auch meistens eher stellenweise erneuert. Ich musste erst vor einigen Wochen ein neues (gebrauchtes) Mainboard einbauen, das alte hat wohl einen Überspannungsschaden. Meine Grafikkarte hat ein Upgrade am nötigsten, die alte Dame hat ihren Dienst geleistet. Meine Upgrade Liste sieht wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

Asrock Pro4 Z87 (hat mein ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Prof ersetzt)
i7 4770k
16GB G.Skill Trident
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Geforce GTX 460 1 GB
Corsair RM750x 
Alles in einem Chieftec Dragon Midi Tower mit 4x80mm Enermax Lüftern
Monitor ein Samsung 24" 245BW

greetz und macht weiter so, 

Zuecho


----------



## DarthPixel (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen,

ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit einen PC mit nem G3258 und ner GTX 750ti zusammengebaut, dann aber gemerkt, dass die Spieleleistung nicht so ganz passte. Dann hab ich da einen Xeon E3-1231v3 reingebaut und jetzt ist natürlich die 750ti n bisschen schwach auf der Brust für den Prozessor. Und ein neues Gehäuse wollte ich dafür sowieso haben. Also hier meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: Xeon E3-1231v3
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
RAM: 8GB DDR3-1600 Ballistix Sport (2x4GB)
Speicher: 128GB Crucial MX100 SSD, 1TB Seagate Barracuda
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti Twin Frozr Gaming OC 
Netzteil: Bequiet SystemPower7
Gehäuse: Irgendein noname Ding ohne Kabelmanagement-Möglichkeiten

Ich fänds dufte, die Komponenten zu bekommen


----------



## crasy-horse (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe meinen PC das letzte Mal aufgerüstet da mir mein altes AM3(von2008) Board abgeraucht ist, damit flog der Phenon 9950x mit raus, da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch in der Ausbildung war, hatte ich nicht viel Spielraum und bin so bei einer APU gelandet(ca 2014).
Da mich die Artikel hier im Forum und Youtube Channel von Kensch&co und Jayztwocents angefixt haben, hab ich diese Jahr auf Wasserkühlung umgestellt. Ich weiß wäre alles nicht notwendig gewesen und eigentlich bei dem System totaler Overkill, aber ich wollte das gerne machen. Auch da ich keine Lust mehr hat bei 32-36grad Raumtemp. im Sommer die Lüfter auf Volldampf laufen zu lassen.


Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System:

    CPU: AMD A10-6800K
    CPU-Kühler: EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel
    GPU: Saphire R9 380 Nitro mit Alphacool Block
    MB: ASRock FM2A88X Extreme4+
    RAM: 16 GB DDR4 Kingston HyperX 4x4GB
    SSDs: 128 GB 840Evo, 256 GB 850evo
    PSU: be quiet! 500W
    Gehäuse: Thermaltake X71 mit Tempered Glass Side Panel
    Monitor: 2x Dell Ultrasharp U2414h
    Radiator: Watercool Mora3 360
    Pumpe: Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultimate
    Lüfter: 9x Noiseblocker eLoop B12P, 3x Noiseblocker eLoop B14-PS, 3x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 140PK-2, 2x Thermaltake Ring Blue 120mm
    AGB: Primochill 240mm CTR Phase II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizzi1981 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Juhu endlich^^ Darauf warte ich schon das ganze Jahr. Mag endlich mal wieder ordentlich zocken ;D.

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Aktuellen Komponenten sind:

CPU: Intel Core i7 - 6700 @4,2 GHz
CPU Kühler: Brocken 2 Pcgh Edition
Grafikkarte: GTX970 4Gb Palit
Mainboard: MSI Gaming Pro Z170A
Gehäuse: Dark Base Pro 900
RAM: Corsair 2600Mhz
SSD: Cruicial 256GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
Netzteil: Be Quiet 550Watt
Monitor: LG24EA53

Vielen dank nochmal für die vielen Gewinnspiele die ihr immer habt  Vielleicht habe ich ja mal Glück.
Macht weiter so!

Mfg Andy


----------



## JoeBanana (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Abend, 

Mein Aktuelles System ist: 
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo | undervoltet + Custom Lüfterkurve
Mainboard: Asrock Z87 Pro4
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 | AllCore 3.7 GHz
Kühler: EKL Brocken | semipassiv
RAM: 24GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistics Tactical
Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120 PWM
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 500 Watt 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N600 | schlicht, Schwarz, steht unter dem Tisch  
Monitor: LG IPS235P 23“ FHD


Mein Aufrüstwunsch wäre: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die Gehäuselüfter habe ich durch Scythe Slip Stream getauscht, nur leider blieben nicht so leise wie anfangs, eine geringe Idle Lautstärke wäre mir sehr wichtig (va. für Studienzwecke), da würde ich gerne testen ob die Silent Wings 3 halten was sie versprechen.
Der 23“ FHD Bildschirm wird einfach zu klein, va. beim Programmieren, etc. deshalb würde ich gerne auf 1440p wechseln. Das macht aber meine treue 280X nicht mehr mit, auch wenn ich kein Problem damit habe die Einstellungen runterzuschrauben, die 1070 wäre dafür perfekt, hinzu kommt noch der Zero-Fan Modus, den ich aktuell vermisse. 
So zufrieden ich mit meinem gruppenreguliertem E9 bin, für eine aktuelle GPU, wie die 1070, sollte schon ein Gerät mit aktueller DC-DC Technik her. 
Für meine Zwecke reicht der Xeon dank SMT noch eine Weile und der Brocken langweilt sich da ohnehin.
Leider ist mein Budget als IT Student begrenzt darum hoffe ich auf eine kleine Unterstützung von PCGH und den Partnern. 😉


----------



## Raquary (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Huhu Pcgh. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich Ark endlich mal über der minimal Grafik zocken könnte^^.
Vielleicht könntet ihr mir ja helfen *Augenklimper* :b.

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine Aktuellen Komponenten sind:

CPU: Intel Core i5 - 4690k @3,5 GHz
CPU Kühler: Brocken 2
Grafikkarte: Msi 650 ti
Mainboard: Gigabyte H97-HD3
Gehäuse: Antec
RAM: Corsair 1666Mhz
SSD: Samsung Evo 256GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
Netzteil: Be Quiet 700Watt
Monitor: Samsung 22 Zoll

Macht weiter so!

Mfg Marlene


----------



## mac1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine tolle Aktion, da will ich doch einmal mein Glück versuchen.
Mein PC stammt größtenteils aus dem Jahr 2011. Die Leistung ist eigentlich noch ausreichend, aber da ich bei immer mehr Spielen auf die Auflösung von 2.560x1.440 und/oder Grafikmods setze, ist ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte vielleicht nicht die dümmste Idee und eine GTX 1070 8GB sollte da auch noch ein paar Reserven haben. Auch der ausgewählte Monitor passt da mit seiner nativen Auflösung ganz gut ins Bild. Das derzeit verbaute Netzteil ist zwar leistungsmäßig über alle Zweifel erhaben, aber nach sechs Jahren regelmäßigen Betriebs macht ein Austausch durchaus Sinn und ein Leistungs-Overkill wie bisher ist nicht mehr nötig. Obwohl die Innereien des Netzteiles niemals ihre volle Leistung bringen mussten, altern die Komponenten ja trotzdem, und da wir gerade beim Umbauen sind, könnte die neue Hardware auch gleich in ein neues "Häuschen" umziehen. Ein bischen mehr Platz kann ja nicht schaden. 

*  Mein PC*:

Prozessor:                AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition              
Mainboard:              AsRock 890FX Deluxe5
Arbeitsspeicher:   16 GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 RipjawsX-Series              
Festplatte(n):          1x Mushkin Chronos SSD 120 GB, 1x Western Digital WD15EARX 1.500 GB, 1x Hitachi 1.000 GB              
Grafikkarte:             MSI Radeon R9 280 Gaming 3G              
Sound:                         Asus Xonar DS + Creative Inspire T3300
Netzteil;                     be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 1.000W              
Gehäuse:                    Antec Three Hundred PCGH-Edition
Monitor:                     Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS
Betriebssystem:     MS Windows 10         Pro



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte mein PC ausgewählt werden, dann würde ich die Hardware selbst montieren.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Viel glück euch allen. Ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit meiner Konfi würde aber auch nicht nein zu nem neuen Monitor sammt neuer GK und dem passenden Netzteil sagen 

Mein aktueller Gamingknecht:
Zalman Z1 Neo
550 Watt Netzteil
Asus Z170-K
Intel i3 6100 @ 4,3 Ghz
kfa2 gtx 970 ex oc sniper edition
2 x 8GB Geil DDR4 2400 
Seagate 500 GB

Das  Wären meine Wunschhardware:

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) 
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Vll hab ich ja dieses Jahr glück


----------



## Maxicus (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
der PC wurde zwar erst vor kurzem etwas gepimpt. Aber ich bin nicht 100% zufrieden mit der Leistung. Ich denke hauptproblem ist derzeit die Grafikkarte.

Mein System:

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700x @ 3,96 GHz
CPU Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
Grafikkarte: Radeon Fury X
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 540
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3248 MHz
SSD: Crucial 128GB
HDD1: Seagate SSHD 4TB
HDD2: Western Digital 2TB
Netzteil: Corsair AX 860W
Monitor: Acer P225Hol 21,5"

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sicher nicht der am schlechtesten ausgestattete aber es ist eben auch noch gut Luft nach oben.
Mein Bildschirm ist von 2009/2010 und hat eigentlich keine Features außer das er ein Bild zeigt.
Die Fury würde ich schon fast als Fehlkauf sehen. Zu meiner alten 7970 war der Sprung selbst über die Zeit bescheiden. Bei einer geschenkten 1080Ti kann man aber nichts falsch machen 

Der Rest ist denke ganz soliede aufgestellt.
PS: Achtet nicht so auf den Staub, der is quasi nicht vorhanden. (Bin in den letzten Tagen nicht zum sauber machen gekommen) *schäm*
Wie immer coole aktion und weiter so!

LG
Maxicus


----------



## DeadlySilence92 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!
Ich hoffe euch mit meinem kleinen Schätzchen hier, was zum Teil schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat (Sandy-Bridge von 2011), überzeugen zu können, denn ein kleines Upgrade würde ihm ganz gut tun glaube ich 
Hier einmal der aktuelle PC im Überblick: 
*
Mein PC*

*Prozessor*:                 Intel Core i7 2600
*Mainboard*:               Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Prof-M
*Arbeitsspeicher*:    GSkill Ares 16Gb DDR3 1600MHz
*Festplatte*(*n*):          1. SSD Samsung 830er 128Gb 2. HDD Samsung Spinpoint 1TB
*Grafikkarte*:             Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 MSI Twin Frozr 2GB
*Netzteil*:                     Be Quiet SP 10 500W 
*Gehäuse*:                    Aerocool DeadSilence Cube Black 
*Betriebssystem*:     Windows 7 x64 Professional
*Monitor:*                     Asus VH242 60Hertz 24"

Upgradewunsch:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)
*
Wie man sehen kann, ist vorallem die Grafikleistung am Limit angelangt, daher das Upgrade auf die 1080.
Hätte gerne die Ti genommen, aber dann wäre es mit den Punkten nicht ausgekommen 
Der alte Asus Monitor hat langsam auch ausgedient, obwohl er mich schon zu so vielen Lan-Partys begleitet hat und jede noch so holprige Autofahrt überstanden hat 
Der CPU Lüfter ist Bonus für mich, bin mit meinem aktuellen recht zufrieden.
Zu guter Letzt das Gehäuse - nie wieder Soft Touch... Ehrlich. Tut es euch nicht an   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the-default (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler



Aktuelles System:

Case: Enthoo Evolv ATX Midi
Moni: AOC G2460PF
VGA: ASUS R9 390 Strix 3
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600X
MoBo: MSI B350 Gaming Plus
PSU: Corsair hx520
RAM: 16 Gb / 2400 Mhz / 2x Stick
M2: Samsung 960 EVo
SSD: SanDisk Ultra 2 / 480 Gb

Gekühlt werden die CPU und VGA mit einer AlphaCool 2 x 240 mm á 2 x 120 mm Lüfter.



Eräuterung:

Das aktuelle System wird überwiegend zum R6:Siege spielen genutzt und reicht von der Leistung auch voll dazu aus,
gebraucht wird die bessere Grafikkarte für PUBG, da hier die Performance der R9 390 nicht ausreicht.

Der aktuelle Monitor ist Preislich und bei den 144 Hz voll akzeptabel, jedoch sind trotz FreeSync,
Tearing Effekte zu sehen.
Der größte negativ Punkt ist das die Farbwiedergabe unterdurchschnittlich und die Displayhelligkeit übertrieben hell ist.

Bei den gewünschten Komponenten ist mir der Monitor wichtiger, 
das schlechte Bild geht bei längeren Spiel Sessions auf die Augen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenos (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mahlzeit! 

Dann werf ich auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring

Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)



Aktuell bei mir drin:

*Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4440
Mainboard: MSI H81M-E33 (MS-7817)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3, 800 MHz, Hersteller ??
Festplatte: Seagate 1 TB 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 4GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake 630W 
*


MfG


----------



## Ke11erKind (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Mein PC aktuell:
- Prozessor: *Intel® Core i5-6600K 4x 3500 MHz* (aktuell auf 4200 MHz -mehr oder weniger Stabil)
- Mainboard: *ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING*
- Arbeitsspeicher: *32GB DDR4 - Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz * (4 x 8GB)
- Grafik: *ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition* (mein Baby!)
- Prozessorkühler: *Scythe Katana 4 PWM*
- Netzteil: *600 Watt Fortron FSP* (85%)
- Gehäuse: *Sharkoon VS4-W*
- CardReader: *3,5" 10/1 CardReader*
- SSD: *Corsair Neutron XTi 240GB* (für Betriebssystem, Programme und 1 ausgewähltes Spiel)
- SSHD: *Seagate FireCuda 2TB* (für Spiele)
- HDD: *Seagate interne Festplatte 3TB* (für Daten und Bilder)
- Optisch: *LG BlueRay BD-Rewriter*
- Monitor: 2x *Asus VX279H 27 Zoll*

Meine Wunschhardware:
- Mainboard: *MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)*
- CPU-Kühler: *be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)*
- Gehäuse: *be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)*
- Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)*

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)


Zum Mainboard - I love Carbon! (und hab noch nicht mal geschaut ob mein CPU da überhaupt noch drauf passt....)
Endlich ein geiler Kühler zum Übertakten! (vieleicht brauch ich so oder so ne neue CPU nach der Geschichte hier, das 700W Netzteil wäre auch schick gewesen)
Das Gehäuse ist nach wie vor mein großer (unbezahlbarer Wunsch), hat leider beim letzten Gewinnspiel nicht geklappt, vieleicht ja diesmal!
Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit auf de Suche nach einem 3. Monitor für die mitte - zum Zocken. Da käme der genau richtig...

*Würde mich rießig freuen mal was zu Gewinnen!
Wünsche allen anderen natürlich auch viel Glück und in jedem Fall danke für die Chance ans Team!*

LG ausm Zockerkeller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flyex (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Leute,

hier meine momentanen Komponenten:

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350T (da brennen sich mittlerweile Standbilder nach nur 2-3 min ein... Siehe Foto)
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R Midi Tower
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 mit 450Watt
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro 4
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 mit einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho als Kühler
Grafik: 3GB HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ X2
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Festplatten: 128GB Samsung 850 Evo, 250GB Samsung 840 Evo


Und hier mein persönlicher Upgrade-Pfad:

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 31 Punkte von 50 (19 Punkte übrig)

Ich weiß, dass ich "noch mehr aus den Punkten rausholen" könnte, aber dann wäre es nicht mehr mein persönlicher Upgrade-Pfad, sondern nur der effizienteste.

Seit geraumer Zeit hadere ich mit mir meinen PC aufzurüsten und habe meinen Warenkorb bei bekannten PC-Hardware-Vertrieben bereits mehrfach befüllt um ihn dann doch wieder zu entleeren.
Aber die von mir oben genannten Komponenten waren jedes Mal -in ähnlicher Ausführung- im Einkaufswagen. Daher passt meine Wahl wie Ar*** auf Eimer! 

Des weiteren waren im Einkaufskorb immer ein Ryzen 5 1600 und eine Radeon RX 580.
Ein paar frische RAM-Riegel noch dazu und ich bin glücklich!

Liebe Grüße, Flyex


----------



## Lignum (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal von mir.

Ich bin seit Jahren in diesem Forum am lesen, bin vom technischen Know-How und Ratgebern von PCGamesHardware und dessen Forum-Mitgliedern immer wieder begeistert.
Auch mein System ist im Jahr 2010 auf Basis  eines Guides hier aus dem Forum zusammengestellt worden.

Angestrebt ist mein System nächstes Jahr vollständig zu erneuern und hier kommt mir "Pimp my PC 2017" wie gerufen.
Durch das 50 Punkte System habe ich mir Teile ausgewählt die in das derzeitige System passen und nicht  im nächsten Jahr ausgetauscht werden müssen! 


Hier meine Zusammenstellung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)                                                       
genügend Grafikleistung um AAA Titel flüssig in 2560 x 1440 auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)       
ich würde 3x120mm wählen, es geht nichts über leise Lüfter im System und bei einem Umbau auf WaKü sind sie weiter nutzbar am Radiator.

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)                                           
mein altes Netzteil hat nach 7Jahren Dienst ausgedient, außerdem ist etwas laut durch den kleinen Lüfter und nicht so sparsam wie das von be quiet!

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)                                                  
passend zur GraKa der 27" mit WQHD Auflösung, da ich nicht nur auf dem PC game sondern auch im Bereich CAD arbeit wäre die Größe und Auflösung eine Erleichterung.

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Nun zu meinem System: "Old but gold"

CPU:       Intel Core i5 750 4x 2.66GHz OC auf 4x3,91Ghz - seit 7Jahren stabil
Kühler:  Noctua NH-D14
Board:    Asus P7P55D-E Intel P55
GraKa:   Gigabyte HD7970Ghz Edition mit 3GB GDDR5 
RAM:      4x 2048MB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7-7-7-21
Tower:    Xigmatek Midgard 
NT:           500 Watt Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R Modular
Adapter: Pci-e Karte für USB 3.0 nach Vorne geführt zum LC-Power 2x USB 3.0 Front Panel 

SSDs:     128GB Samsung 830, 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDDs:  1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ, 2TB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204U


Bildschirm: 24" LG Electronics Flatron W2443T-PF
Bedienung wird das ganze mit einer Logitech G410 und G502
Geräusche kommen aus einem Logitech Aktivboxen S-220 2.1 System

Geplant ist nächstes Jahr den Rechner mit einem neuen Board(Z390) + CPU (Coffee Lake-S) + RAM und evtl. einer Custom-Wakü auszustatten. 
Damit das ganze sichtbar wird, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein "In Win 805 Infinity" zu bestellen.

Die ausgewählten Teile von "Pimp my PC 2017" werde ich dann in das neue System verpflanzen. Was dieses 

Ich hoffe das ich Euer Interesse geweckt habe und freue mich auf die Entscheidung wer es wird!


----------



## Bloodfreak (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Leute,

mein aktuelles System sieht so aus:

- Board: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5
- CPU: AMD FX-8370
- CPU-Kühler: Corsair H40 Hybrid Kühlung
- RAM: 32GB DDR3 1600MHz Kingston HyperX (4x8GB)
- Grafik: Gigabyte R9 390 Windforce G1 Gaming 8GB
- Netzteil: Antec TruePower Quattro 1000W
- Monitor: BenQ 24" G2420DHBL
- SSD: Corsair Force GT 128GB SATA
- HDD: 2x 2TB Samsung HD204UI
- Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF-X

Da die Hardware mittlerweile teilweise in die Jahre gekommen ist würde ich meinen UpgradePfad wie folgt festlegen:

- Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
- Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dadurch dass gerade CPU-Kühler und Monitor mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt sind habe ich mit entschlossen meinen Upgrade Pfad in diese Richtung auszulegen. Da allerdings bei aktuellen Spielen (PUBG, etc..) die Grafikkarte schon wieder an Ihre Grenzen stößt, fließt diese als drittes Kriterium mit ins Upgrade ein. Mit niedrigen oder mittleren Einstellungen macht das spielen einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Daher würde ich mir gerne ein kleines Upgrade wünschen! Weiterhin werde ich dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch Mainboard, CPU und RAM mit erneuern und das System auf eine M2 SSD aufsetzen. So ein kleiner Ryzen 7 und ein bisschen DDR4 Speicher schadet ja nicht 

Die Bilder von meinem aktuellen System sind im Anhang. Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen anderen viel Glück beim gewinnen 
Die Hardware kann ich übrigens gerne selbst verbauen, würde meinen PC natürlich aber auch in eure fähigen Hände legen


----------



## JAG-7 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunschliste:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




Momentan verbaut: 
Board :  ASUS G7098_P8Z77-I_DELUXE
CPU : Intel Core i7-3770K
Gehäuse : Bitfenix Prodigy
Netzteil : BeQuiet 650 Gold
RAM : G-Skill DDR3 16GB
System Festplatte : Cruical_CT512MX100SSD1
Monitor : ASUS VE278
Optisch LW :   BD-Writer BDXL LG

Grafik : Zotac 1080 AMP Extreme  (Brandneu)

Bei Gewinn würde ich mir einen Ast freuen, weil ich gerade die Komponenten für eine neuen PC zusammen sammel (PöAPö nach Geld :-/ )

LG und viel Glück für Alle
JAG-7  / Jörg Klemke




Wird Knapp  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Demencia (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Pimpen? Aber gerne doch!!!

Naja, bis Weihnachten dauert's zwar noch ein paar Tage, aber wünschen darf ich mir ja trotzdem was. 

So schaut's aus bisher, nachdem ich mein System im Frühsommer auf- und meinen Geldbeutel abgerüstet habe:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 
Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 
16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws F4-3200C16D-16GVK 
EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 
Corsair RM750 Netzteil 
1x 250 GB Samsung 830 (Windows) + 1x 500 GB Samsung 850 EVO (Proggis und Spiele) + 1x 1 TB Seagate Barracuda (Datengrab) 
Thermaltake Urban T81 Big Tower 
1x Asus VG248QE (zum Zocken) + 1x Asus PB248Q (Bildbearbeitung) 
Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger Z Tastatur + Logitech G 700 Maus 
Windows 10 Pro 
WaKü von alphacool (aktuell CPU- Kühler mit 360er Radi und 150ml AGB angetrieben von einer VPP755- Pumpe) 


Da ich neben Videos und Bildbearbeitung wahnsinnig gerne zocke stünde eigentlich eine neue Grafikkarte an. Käme dann im Winter, wenn es Weihnachtsgeld gibt. Und wäre der Geldbeutel dann nicht leer wäre es eine GTX 1080Ti und noch ein Oculus Rift. Aber akteull sieht es bei mir eher nach einer normalen GTX 1080 aus. 
Und jetzt kommt ihr mit "Pimp my PC 2017".

Sollte ich da zu den Glücklichen gehören wäre mein Traum die GTX 1080Ti Gaming von MSI. Denn dann wäre auch die Oculus Rift sogar noch drin.
Mit den anderen Komponenten meines PC's bin ich aktuell absolut glücklich. (Klar! Mehr geht immer, aber man muss halt auch ein Stück weit auf dem Teppich bleiben.)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wäre in dem Package noch ein Netzteil , ein Monitor und ein Lüfter- Set dabei. 
Diese würde ich hier im Forum versteigern und den Erlös an eine (gemeinnützige) Stelle spenden, den die Community hier per Abstimmung klar machen würde. Dann hätten mehr Leute was davon. 

Achja, hier meine "Pimp- Liste":


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und hier die Bilder von meinem Sys:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ansonsten, good luck to all 

Tante Edit:
Einbauen würd' ich na klar selber. Den Spass lass ich mir doch nicht nehmen... [emoji6]


----------



## palms (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Heyhey,

Mein aktueller PC :
- Prozessor: Intel® Core i5-6600K 4x 3500 MHz
- Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger
- Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX 2x8GB 2133Mhz
- Grafik: Palit GeForce GTX 1060 6GB SuperJetstream
- Prozessorkühler: bequiet! DarkRock Pro
- Netzteil: Corsair TX650W
- Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Mastercase 5
- SSD: Samsung EVO 850 250GB
- HDD: WD 2x750 GB
- Monitor: Acer S242HL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten wären: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da vor allem mein Monitor und Netzteil sind schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen sind hab ich mich für diese Komponenten entschieden und
mit dem neuen Monitor wiederum lässt sich natürlich sehr gut eine neue schnellere Grafikkarte verwenden.
Also alles in allem finde ich sind das die wichtigsten Teile die als nächstes ausgetauscht werden sollten.


Danke für das geile Gewinnspiel und die super Chance


----------



## Thyel (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Meine Wunschliste:*
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 31 Punkte von 50 (19 Punkte übrig)

*Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:*
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
SSD: Crucial MX200 256 GB
HDD 1: WD Blue 3TB
HDD 2: WD Blue 512 GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1070
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE

Auch wenn meine Konfiguration an sich vollkommen ausreichend scheint, würde ich an dem PC gerne ein paar Sachen verändern. Wie man an der Auswahl der Komponenten erkennen kann, bezieht sich das hauptsächlich auf die Belüftung meines Rechners und weniger auf die Grafikleistung. Mein aktueller i5 ist in manchen Spielen bereits ein Bottleneck. Zudem sind 4 Kerne für manche Anwendungen, die ich programmiere, zu wenig um in einer annehmbaren Geschwindigkeit zu rechnen. An sich würde ich deswegen zu den 6-Kernern von Intel tendieren, aber die Prozessoren sind an der Stelle zu teuer als das ich diese mal eben so kaufen könnte. Hier ist AMD mit Ryzen 5 eine optimale Lösung für mich. Das B350 Mainboard von MSI sollte an der Stelle absolut passend sein.
Da mein Gehäuse durch einige Transporte ein paar Kratzer davon getragen hat und der Power-Button durch ein Unglück leider aus seiner Haltertung gebrochen ist, habe ich mich für das das Silent Base 800 entschieden. Die Features vom größeren Modell erscheinen für mich nicht nötig. Zudem sollten die Gehäuselüfter besser sein als die vorinstallierten im meinem Deep Silence 3. Ich erhoffe mir damit einen besseren und leiseren Airflow, da der PC-Innenraum grade bei anspruchsvollen Spielen gerne etwas warm werden kann. Um einen neuen Prozessor auch ausreichend zu kühlen, würde ich den Dark Rock Pro 3 nehmen. Da ich den Prozessor nicht stark übertakten werde, reicht ein Luftkühler vollkommen aus.
Da ich hauptsächlich Shooter spiele, sind mir die 144Hz sehr wichtig. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für den mittleren der drei Monitore entschieden. Mein aktueller Monitor würde dann an meine Schwester weitervererbt werden. 

Im Allgemeinen ist dies wieder ein super Gewinnspiel. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## EazzyGamez (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Als allererstes: VIELEN DANK FÜR SO EINE CHANCE!
Wirklich cool das ihr eurer Community so eine Freude macht! Da macht es einfach spaß regelmäßig auf dieser Seite vorbei zuschauen! Ich werde auf jeden Fall jedem der beim Thema Computer o.Ä. Hilfe braucht als sowas von erstes Diese Seite empfehlen! Mann bekommt hier einfach mehr als genug Infos um sogar als "Laie" ein SUPER System auf die Reihe zustellen! Sogar für JEDES Budget! Einfach nur großartig! 
Jetzt aber zum richtig wichtigen Teil:  

Meine "aktuelle" Gaming Maschine( die durch euch erst zu mir gefunden hat )
Mein Netzteil:430 Wart Xilence Performance
Mein Gehäuse:Sharkoon VG5-S
Meine HDD: 1 TB 7200 rpm(oder wie das heißt xD)
Meine SSD:128 GB Intenso
Mein Prozessor: Intel Pentium G4560 (nicht übertaktet)
Mein CPU Kühler: Standard mitgelieferter Intel Boxed Kühler...(traurig)
Mein Mainboard: ASRock H110M-DVS R3.0
Meine GPU: AMD Radeon RX 570 4GB
Mein Arbeitsspeicher/RAM: 8GB DDR4 2133 MHz
Mein in die Jahre gekommener Monitor: Samsung 24 Zoll, Full HD und gaaaaanz alt xD
Die Bilder sind unten!


Meine Super-Einhorntraum-Gaming-Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (eigentlich wollte ich das bessere Mainboard, aber  das wäre dann der falsche Sockel gewesen  xD)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1
Punkte: 44 von 50 Punkten, Übrig: 6

Das soll jetzt nicht wirken als würde ich mich "einschleimen" wollen, okay, ein bisschen schon xD, aber ich finde es super cool wie Ihr das alles macht! Bei euch habe ich so viele wertvolle Tipps gefunden um mir einen halbwegs ordentlichen Rechner zu bauen, das ist einfach super! Mein System ist jetzt nicht "das Gelbe vom Ei" aber ich komme gut damit zurecht.

Die Bilder:


----------



## chillerman (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr coole Aktion mal wiedermeine aktuelle Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:

*Gehäuse: *Corsair 800D
*Netzteil: *Corsair RM 1000
*Mainboard*: P8Z77-V LX
*CPU: *Intel Core i7 2600K
*CPU-Kühler: *Corsair Hydro Series H70 (mit 2x be quiet! lüfter)
*RAM: *G.Skill Ripjaws X 4x4GB
*GPU: *EVGA 970 sc acx 2.0
*Lüfter:* 3x Arctic 120mm PWM

*Mainboard, RAM, CPU sowie CPU-Kühler* sind von 2011 und könnten mittlerweile tatsächlich ein Upgrade vertragen, daher folgende gewünschte Komponenten.
*
Gewünschte Komponenten:*
*
Mainboard:* MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

*Wäre Hammer-Fett-Bombe-Krass wenn das klappt.
Würde es mir die Parts dann auch am liebsten selbst einbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oli07 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

sehr schöne Idee, da mache ich gerne mit.

Meine Wunschkombination ist folgende;

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller Rechner (siehe Foto) hat folgende Hauptkomponenten:

Mainboard               MSI Z68A-G43 (G3)
CPU		                Intel Core i5-2500K
Arbeitsspeicher    16GB Kingston KHX1600C9D3
Grafikkarte	         Palit GTX 660 Ti 2GB
Netzteil	                wpm500 Watt

Ich baue meine Rechner seit jeher am liebsten selber zusammen.
Um dem teuren Aufrüstwahn zu entkommen, dem ich früher verfallen war, habe ich mir angewöhnt, aktuelle Highend-Hardware erst 2-3 Jahre später zui kaufen, dann sind sie bezahlbar.
Das habe ich mir bei den Games auch angewöhnt, so dass ich aktuell fast nur die Spiele der letzten 2-3 jahre spiele (dann sind sie auch günstiger).
Daher komme ich mit meiner GTX 660 Ti noch ganz gut aus.

Aber ich würde wirklich gerne mal VR näher ausprobieren und dafür benötige halt ich die GTX 1080.
Und über das schicke Gehäuse würde ich mich auch super freuen.

Viele Grüße!
Thomas


----------



## Maddin186 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Team.
Ich hab anfang des jahres bereits angefangen aufzurüsten. 
Da mein altes mainbord und die cpu bei aktuellen Titeln keine volle Leistung für die Grafikkarte zulassen wären ein paar Komponenten von euch schon echt n Knaller.

Zb; the divison/ wildlands cpu ~92% graka ~65% Auslastung


Cpu intel i 5 4690k @ 4,8Ghz @ all core
DDR 3 Ram kingston hyper x , 16GB @2400Mhz
Msi Geforce 1070 gaming x @ 2100Mhz
Graka und Cpu mit custom wakü 
Corsair Graphite 760t
Evga GQ 1000 Netzteil (lüfter nervig laut)
Samsung evo 500gb ssd
San disk 128gb Ssd
Mainboard Asus z87 plus
Creativ Soundblaster Zx

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/169748-maddin186.html

Meine wunsch Komponenten 

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 
Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wäre der Knaller wenn ich was bekommen würde.
Es erleichtert das aufrüsten ungemein.
Vielen Dank im vorraus und viel Glück an alle


----------



## D0pefish (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich finde die Auswahlmöglichkeiten auch unverhältnismäßig bzw. unpassend zueinander. Ist die beste GPU eine Honigfalle? Dann tappe ich trotz komischem Gefühl der Vorahnung  ungewollt Nacktbilder loszuwerden, alternativlos hinein. Die GPU ist nun einmal die Stelle, die man mittlerweile an meiner Kiste pimpen könnte und die 'kleine' 1080 wäre den Aufwand nicht wert. 
Wie schon beim letzen Mal erwähnt, kommt auf meine Grafikkarten ein Full-Cover-Wasserkühler, den ich also noch erwerben müsste und deshalb den Selbsteinbau, auch zum besseren Zeitmanagement bevorzuge, da ich auf den Rechner als AllInOne-Gerät angewiesen bin, mal ganz vom Gewicht des Objekts abgesehen. 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die ausgewählte GPU und nur der mittlere Moni bzw. nur das 1000W-NT wären meine Alternative, wenn sich etwas im Verfahren ändern sollte.
---------------------------------------------


!Ich habe nicht extra durchgefeudelt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Bild sehen Sie:
eine schwarze Kaffeemaschine im ewigen Testaufbau, blaues 2017'er Design
Schläuche
Kabel
(:
Mainboard: Gigabyte-Z97X-Gaming 5
Prozessor: i7 4790K @ HeatKiller 3.0 Copper
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x G.Skill Ares F3-2400C11 / 32 GB
Grafikkarte + Monitor: Gigabyte AMD-R9 290 @ EKWB FC-290x + NEC 24WMGX³
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 11 550
Laufwerke: Samsung PM961 256 GB, 2x Hitachi 2TB-HDD, 2x MX300 512 GB, BR-Burner
Diverse: RME HDSP AIO, DD CineS2-V7a

Hoffe, meine ironische Ader spiegelt sich objektiv in der abgebildeten Technik wieder. 

V*iel Glück an alle!*


----------



## IngenieursLP (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,


meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Konfiguration:

Prozessor:                AMD Ryzen 5 1600 
Gehäuse:                   Fractal Design Define R5 
RAM:                           16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666
Mainboard:               Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming K5
Kühlung:                     CoolerMaster Masterliquid 240
Grafikkarte:              Palit Geforce GTX 1080 Super Jetstream
Grafikkarte 2:          AMD Radeon HD 5450 Passiv (für 2. VGA Monitor)
Netzteil:                     750Watt Corsair CX750M 80+ Bronze
DVD Laufwerk
Festplatte:                1000GB Seagate Desktop SSHD
SSD:                             240GB ADATA Premier SP550

Monitor 1:                 Samsung SyncMaster 2032BW
Monitor 2:                 Samsung SyncMaster SA300

Der PC selbst reicht noch dafür aus was ich so im Alltag mache. Allerdings sind meine 2 Monitore nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand. Der kleine 2. hat z.b. nur 1x VGA Ausgang und da musste ich auf eine alte Radeon Karte zurückgreifen die noch VGA fähig ist

Viele Grüße!
Gero


----------



## exx1fer (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, 

meine Auswahl sieht wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System ist:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 4x 3,3Ghz
RAM: 8 GB
Graka: onboard, "echte" Graka ist abgeschmiert, dies war eine AMD Radeon  HD6450.(Liegt hier auch noch rum =/ )
Speichermedium: 128GB SSD (von Dell) und eine 2 TB HDD
Netzteil: bequiet! Power B8 350Watt
Monitor: Samsung T32E310EW

Der komplette Rechner ist ein originaler Rechner von Dell. Das Netzteil habe ich gegen ein Vernünftiges von bequiet ausgetauscht. Ich denke die von mir ausgewählten Komponenten passen hier gut rein.  Auch wenn einige Komponenten dann etwas älter wären.

Vielen Dank für ein solches Gewinnspiel


----------



## Pedersen (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mahlzeit moin PCGH. Mein aktuelles System ist ein 4 Jahre altes Notebook von Toshiba mit einem Intel Core i7- 3610 QM Prozessor und einer  AMD Radeon 7600M Grafikkarte. Ich würde die Komponenten 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

für ein komplett neues System, welches ich selber zusammenbauen möchte, verwenden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 50 (9 Punkte übrig)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition + Prolimatech Genesis + 2 Silent Wings 140mm
ASUS GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II OC + Raijintek Morpheus + 2 Silent Wings 120mm
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
Kingston HyperX Fury rot Kit 16GB
Cougar S 700
Plextor M5 Pro 256GB


Bautzi nimmt die Installation selbst vor. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG BautznerSnef


----------



## sebingel (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Zunächst mein aktuelles System.
Man erkennt auf den ersten Blick, dass ich ein Upgrade schwer nötig habe 

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Mainboard: ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 64 Pro
Grafikkarten: GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6970 und SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6970
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 680W
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR2
Gehäuse: Enermax Chakra
Monitor ACER X243w (24")

Und hier mein Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------

Das Upgrade soll mich einen Schritt in Richtung Silent-Gaming-PC bringen. Mit dem aktuellen Gehäuse ist leider keine geräuscharme Belüftung möglich.
Das Dark Base Pro 900 in Verbindung mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 sollte hier Abhilfe schaffen und zusammen mit dem bereits vorhandenen be quiet! Netzteil ein ausgewogenes Gesamtpaket ergeben.
Die MSI GTX 1080 löst mein wenig effizientes doppel-GPU-Setup ab und sorgt dafür, dass ich auch endlich wieder aktuelle Titel mit ansehnlichen Einstellungen spielen kann während der G-Master G2730HSU-B1 dafür sorgt, dass die Grafikpracht auch dargestellt werden kann.
Der aktuell vorhandene Monitor, der noch *per VGA-Kabel* angeschlossen wird, kann da leider nicht mehr mithalten.

Mit diesem Paket könnte ich mein Budget dann vollkommen auf die verbleibenden Komponenten Mainboard, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher konzentrieren: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON und 16GB DDR4.


----------



## Christian478 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und ein großes Dankeschön, dass ihr wieder eine Pimp my PC Aktion startet.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core I3 2120
Board: Fujitsu D2990 H61
RAM: 4GB 
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 380
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 8 500W
Gehäuse: Standard Terra Midi Tower

Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Wie ihr seht, ist mein System schon ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen. Daher ist eine Aufrüstung schon fast alternativlos. Mit dem Be Quiet Silent Base 800 habt ihr genau mein Wunschgehäuse im Angebot. Auch eine Wakü würde sehr gut dazu passen. Die Grafikkarte ist längst an ihre Grenzen gekommen. Die MSI GTX 1070 hat da noch viel Luft nach oben. Auch der Monitor ist zum Spielen sehr schön geeignet. 
Das Board sowie Speicher und CPU habe ich schon fest eingeplant. Es wird wohl der Intel CoffeeLake i7 8700K werden.

Viele Grüße,
Christian
Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## WaXwEAseL007 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und muchas gracias für diese Chance jedes Jahr!

Letztes Jahr stand an dieser Stelle noch ein Opa mit nem Intel Core2Quad Q6600 mit ner GTX 960 und 4GB RAM. Der Prozessor ist Anfang des Jahres seinem Alter erlegen... Als Azubi über Jahre gespart war dann allerdings zufällig (das war Timing) endlich das Upgrade drin und ich konnte knapp 650€ investieren (Ein Teil wurde mir freundlicherweise durch meinen Nachbarn geliehen). Somit beinhaltet mein aktuelles Rig folgende Komponenten:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz/orange
Mainboard: MSI Z270-A Pro
Prozessor: Intel i5-7600K 4,2 GHz (aktuell nicht übertaktet, geht aber mit dem Board, dem Lüfter und dem Netzteil auf 4,6 GHz problemlos hoch. Vermutlich aber auch noch höher )
RAM: 2 x 8GB G-Skill Ripjaws 5 DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38 (vestecken sich unter dem Trümmer von CPU-Lüfter daher nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen)
Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (Der Trümmer von CPU-Lüfter. Echt kniffliger Einbau und nix für Wurstfinger, aber das hat sich gelohnt )
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 960 JetStream 4GB (aus altem PC übernommen)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530w 80+bronze (aus altem PC übernommen)
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB (für nen 10er von der Firma), Kingston A400 240GB (Gewinn), WD Green 1TB (letztere aus altem PC übernommen)
Gehäuselüfter: 2x be quiet! Standard 120 Gehäuselüfter (waren beim Gehäuse dabei/ohne PWM), 2x be quiet Pure Wings 2 120mm mit PWM
Monitor: LG E2350VV (Baujahr 08/2010)

Hier hatte ich schon die wichtigsten Komponenten ausgetauscht, die ich für das gesparte und geliehene Geld bekommen konnte, um ein ordentliches System auf die Beine zu stellen. Prio lag dabei auf dem Prozessor und RAM. Das zog natürlich noch das Mainboard, den CPU-Lüfter und ein neues Gehäuse mit sich. Eine SSD habe ich glücklicherweise gewonnen, die andere stammt aus einer Tauschaktion in der Firma. Somit kann ich zumindest nun wieder aktuelle Spiele in Full-HD und 30-60 FPS auf Medium spielen. Zu meinem absoluten Glück fehlt mir allerdings ein besserer Monitor und eine starke Grafikkarte da die aktuelle nun der Flaschenhals ist und in aktuellen Spielen ordentlich bremst, wenn die Detailschraube angezogen wird. Da ich auf meine alten Tage wieder Azubi bin und diese Parts in weiter Ferne liegen bewerbe ich mich hiermit um folgende Komponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) (Hier habe ich auf die Ti zugunsten des Monitors und des Netzteils verzichtet, und würde den 960er Flaschenhals ablösen )
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120mm) (3 Punkte) (Dienen als Austausch der noch verbauten Lüfter ohne PWM)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) (Genug Luft zum Übertakten des i5-7600k und evtl der GraKa ist gegeben )
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte) (144Hz sind ein muss für die Shooter!)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mit dieser Auswahl hätte ich zumindest für mich das absolute Maximun rausgeholt, was Angebot und Wunsch angeht. Klar hätte ich auch die Ti und den kleineren Monitor wählen können, aber was bringt mir ne Ti mit nem Monitor unter 144Hz... Da ist die 1080 völlig ausreichend. Dies ist also ein ziemlich guter Kompromiss und würde mein Rig auf ein Level heben, was es verdient hat  Das Netzteil sollte dann alles mit ordentlich Power versorgen, sollte ich die Taktschraube nach oben setzen wollen. Somit für mich die beste Lösung 

Im Anhang ist je ein Bild des Opas und vom neuen Rig 

Somit drücke ich allen hier die Daumen (mir natürlich am Meisten ) und bedanke mich nochmals für die Chance!


Viele Grüße
Sascha H.


----------



## Itsme211 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus liebe Comunity, liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Sponsoren!

Ich würde gerne meinem derzeit aktiven Rechner eine Frischzellenkur verabreichen.

Momentan verbaut sind:

*Prozessor mit Kühler:* i7-2600K unter einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho
*Grafikkarte:* Gainward Geforce GTX 770 Phantom
*Mainboard mit RAM:* Asus Sabertooth P67
*Festspeicher:* Samsung 850Pro 256GB SSD und Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD
*Netzteil:* Bequiet Dark Power Pro 750W
*Gehäuse mit Lüftern:* Bequiet Pure Base 600 mit vorinstallierten Lüftern + 1x 140mm Bequiet Lüfter

Da ich bereits seit geraumer Zeit einen fortschreitenden Upgradeplan fortsetze (als Student mit wenig finanziellen Mitteln oft schwierig)
folgen in diesem Jahr ein neuer Prozessor mit MAinboard und RAM, sowie ein neuer Kühler. Deshalb fallen bei meiner Auswahl von Komponenten entsprechende Teile weg.
Deshalb sieht meine Komponentenwahl wiefolgt aus:

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein Plan sieht wie folgt aus:
Dank der Aktualisierung von Hauptplatine und Prozessor mit Kühler wird lediglich eine neue Grafikkarte benötigt, da es sich um ein leises High-End-System handeln soll.
Die vorhandenen Lüfter werden mit dem beigefügten Lüfter-Set im Gehäuse ausgetauscht bzw. ergänzt und ein zweiter Monitor erhöht das parallele Arbeiten am Computer.

Dies ist die für mich bestmögliche Konfiguration, die erreicht werden kann mit der bereits vorhandenen Hardware.
Den Einbau würde ich bei mir vor Ort vornehmen, da für mich der PC neben dem Spielen zum Lernen für das Studium von essentieller Bedeutung ist.

Liebe Grüße und viel Glück an alle!

(ANHANG: Innenleben Aktuell)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Neues Jahr, neues Glück!
PCGH, Ihr macht mich verrück(t)!
Hab ich doch nun zum 4ten mal
die Chance auf das Gehäuse meiner Wahl.

Stellt euch doch nur vor die Qual
zu wählen aus der Hardware - doch egal
Was zählt ist, dass ihr wieder mal
die Community im ganzen Saal

dazu noch - jetzt auch chancengleich -
unsre' Freunde aus Österreich
und jeden, sei er arm oder reich
beglückt mit einem Geniestreich!

Gewinne hin, Gewinne her
die erste Wahl fiel mir nicht schwer

Da der Ryzen schon entschieden
und das Board mein Sparstrumpf fasst
zur Auswahl mir da nur geblieben
Die GTX ZehnAchtzig - passt!

Sechsundzwanzig  Punkte weg
die nächste Wahl für meinen Zweck
Das Case nach dem ich mir die Finger leck'
Dark Base Pro in Orange/Black

Vierzehn Punkte an der Zahl
was nehm ich noch ? Nun ratet mal ...
PurePower 10 mit 500Watt
reichen für diesen Rechner glatt

4 Punkte noch hin , nun 10 im Sinn
und wählen muss ich ohnehin
den Monitor in der Auswahl drin
würd ich mich freun' wenn ich gewinn!


So, nun mal Butter bei die Fische. Schön, dass diese Aktion auch dieses Jahr wieder stattfindet und es wieder mal so tolle Aufrüstoptionen gibt.
Meine Auswahl hab ich ja schon etwas ausschweifender beschrieben 
Aber hier nochmal in "Rohform":

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was den aktuellen Rechner angeht - er hat sich seit den letzten drei Versuchen das Case zu gewinnen nicht verändert:

Gehäuse : Thermalthake Xaser III Fireball Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power E10 CM- 500Watt
CPU: AMD Phenom II  X4-960T 3.00GHz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
RAM: 1x 8GB DDR3-Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (waren mal 2, einer ist hin)
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX960/4GB Phantom Edition
2x 1 TB Western Digital Blue 3,5" im Raid 1 (System + Wichtiges)
2x 1 TB Seagate Video 3,5" (Spiele + Bildersammlung)
1x LiteOn DVD-Brenner
1x 3,5" Flopyy Disk Drive (Man weiss ja nie !)
Monitor: 23,5" LG Flatron IPS-235P

Warum ich also hier wieder mitmache und gewählt habe was ich wählte:
Das gute, nun 14 Jahre alte Xaser-Gehäuse hat einfach ausgedient. 80mm Lüfter verbauen macht keinen Spass und ist laut wie Lotta aus der Krachmacherstrasse. Daher mein Case - Dark Base Pro 900 Orange. Würde auch farblich gut zu dem Thrustmaster T16000M Joystick passen den ich mir gerade geleistet habe (weil GOG die X-Wing / Tie-Fighter Reihe grade im Angebot hatte ... konnte nicht widerstehen)
Da ich mir nie eine so teuere Grafikkarte leisten werde (Prioritäten liegen halt woanders) dachte ich - hey, eine GTX 1080 wäre doch als Gewinn ne feine Sache. Damit hätte ich ne Weile ruhe.
Naja, eigentlich habe ich ja bereits ein gutes Netzteil, aber als Familienrechner würde mein alter ohne Netzteil auch nicht viel hermachen. Von daher war das in meinen Augen eine sinnvolle Wahl. Denke mit einem Ryzen 1600x + der GTX 1080 reicht das gute Stück auch aus. Soweit ich durch die Beratungsthreads informiert bin sollte das problemlos hinhauen.
Und der Monitor ist ja keine wirkliche Wahl mehr gewesen (Restpunkte). Damit kann der (neue/alte) Familien-PC aber vom 19" Hanns-G (4:3) weg und den aktuellen 23" Flatron von LG erhalten. Mag sein, dass aktuell eine GTX1080 für diese Monitor einfach zu viel Power hat, aber ich rüste halt nicht stetig auf und bin mit Full-HD zufrieden - was dann auf lange Sicht mit der Karte auch ohne weiteres Wettrüsten möglich wäre.
Mir bliebe dann "nur" noch der neue Unterbau (Board + Ryzen + RAM) zu erwerben damit ich wieder die nächsten 5 bis X Jahre gemütlich mitzocken kann. Und dann wird wohl auch das FloppyDrive diesmal nicht mit in den neuen PC wandern.

Hier noch die Bildchen meines Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bin nun fertig mit meiner Neverending Story.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück für Pimp my PC 2017!

PS: Ich bin auch ein Selbstbauer. Den Spass am Schrauben lasse ich mir nur ungerne nehmen 
Zudem wäre mein Xaser wohl auch nur mit Schwertransportzuschlag zu versenden.


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, ich freue mich auf die neue "Pimp my PC"-Aktion. Gerne gebe ich Euch die Daten von meinem PC und nenne Euch die Komponenten, die ich mir wünschen würde. Als junger Vater in einer finanziell eher bescheidenen Lage  (Umschulung zum Informatikkaufmann, ALG2 + Minijob neben Schule) freue ich mich über jeden Euro, den ich bei meinem Hobby sparen kann. Die letzten Jahre musste ich immer ein wenig knausern um neue Komponenten zu besorgen.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind diese hier:

*Prozessor mit Kühler:* i7 3930k mit Arctic Cooling Freezer i32*
Grafikkarte: *Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 Mini*
Mainboard mit RAM: *Gigabyte X79-UP4, 32GB Corsair XMS 3 1600Mhz*
Festspeicher: *Crucial BX 300 275GB, Gesamt 6TB in Form mehrerer HDDs*
Netzteil: *Bequiet Straight Power E9 500W*
Gehäuse mit Lüftern: *Coolermaster Elite 332 (ist steinalt und hat keine Lüfter...)Ausgewählt habe ich mir folgende Komponenten. Den Zusammenbau würde ich selbst übernehmen und zeitnah mit Fotos belegen.*

Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Für alle, die sich fragen, warum genau diese, ich habe hier schon ein neues Gehäuse stehen mit einem X370-Board und einem R7 1700 sowie 32GB DDR4 2666Mhz Crucial Ballistics, aber ich war bisher zeitlich nicht in der Position den Rechner zusammenzubauen. Desweiteren möchte einen neuen Zweitmonitor bzw. Erstmonitor für 1440p-Gaming haben, ein gescheiter Kühler und Gehäuselüfter fehlen mir auch noch und die GTX 1080 möchte ich haben, weil ich gierig bin und die MSI ja noch ein wenig leiser ist als meine Zotac, welche dann in einem zweiten System verbleiben würde.

Fotos von meinem aktuellen System (was ein hässliches Gehäuse doch die Optik runterzieht...)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wacoda (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grüss Gott alseits.
Toll das PCGH mit den Sponsoren zusammen auch diese Jahr wieder so eine Aktion durchzieht.
Da will ich natürlich gerne mein Glück auch versuchen, zumal ein Aufrüsten meines Spiele-PC´s eigentlich schon länger ansteht.
Da ich mir aber vor einiger Zeit in den Kopf gesetzt habe eine FFB-Flugsteuerung für FluSis zu bauen muss ich mich leider in Sachen PC etwas bremsen. (Oder meine Hausdrache spuckt Feuer )

Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Produkte:

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Die Grafikkarte bekäme natürlich bald einen Wasserkühler und würde meine alte  MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G  sicherlich gut ersetzen, 
welche mit ihren fast 4 GB Speicher leider mit drei Monitoren etwas sehr am Anschlag ist. 
In einem schön grossen Gehäuse wie dem be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange wäre dann auch nicht mehr so ein Gedränge wie in dem bisherigen.
Ansonsten besteht mein PC unter anderem aus folgenden Komponenten:

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU 
Mainboard: MSI-Z77 MPOWER
Memory: 16384MB RAM
Netzteil: Seasonic SS-660XP Platinum
Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatallty Pro
Gehäuse: CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Editio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bakizimo (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

HuHu liebes PCGH - Team,

meine CPU kommt langsam an ihre Grenzen und ich bin es leid meine Nachbarn nachts klopfen zu hören, wenn meine Gehäuse-Lüfter mal wieder zu laut drehen 
und dass ich dauernd aufpassen muss, dass meine Nichte sich bei dem Kabelmanagement nicht versehentlich selbst erdrosselt, wenn sie den PC anschaltet.
Eure Aktion kommt genau richtig! 

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:
Prozessor: FX6300@4,4
Kühler: Mugen 4
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX 970 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
Ram: GEIL Enhance Corsa Series Dual Channel Arbeitspeicher 4x4GB  1333Mhz
Festplatte: Samsung 940 Evo (+250gb HDD + 500 GB HDD)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg Netzteil 530 Watt 80 Plus
Gehäuse: Apevia - irgendwas?! Dürfte schon 10 Jahre alt sein.

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Danke für die Aktion!
MgfG


----------



## kingkohn (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH, schön das ihr auch dieses Jahr wieder die "Pimp my PC" Aktion macht. Das kommt mir sehr gelegen.
Ich bin normalerweise hier auf PCGH stiller Leser und es wurde sowie so mal Zeit das ich mich hier anmelde. Also Versuche ich einfach mal mein Glück und bewerbe mich hier mit bei eurem Gewinnspiel. 

Momentan habe ich verbaut:

Prozessor mit Kühler: i5-4440 unter einem Bequiet Shadow Rock 2
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 770 Gaming OC
Mainboard mit RAM: ASRock B85M Pro4 + 16 Gb Crucial Ram
Festspeicher: Crucial bx100 256GB SSD + Western Digital 1 TB Platte
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power L8 500w Non Modular Bronze
Gehäuse mit Lüftern: Fractal Design Define R4 Window + 4x Fractal Gehäuselüfter + 2x Bequit Pure Wings
Monitor: Dell 24 zoll Ips


Wunsch-Upgrades:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung: 
Die größten Probleme bereitet mir der Zeit die Gtx 770 die leider nicht mal mehr in 1080p ordentliches Gaming erlaubt. Da machen die 2gb Vram einfach keinen Spaß, deshalb die 1080 ti mit 11 gb. 
Mit dem Bequit Lüfter-Set könnte ich meine beiden, schon eingebauten, perfekt ergänzen. Die Fractal Lüfter summen leider etwas.
Die Netzteile von Bequiet halte ich auch im Unteren Preisbereich für sehr gut, beim Pure Power 10 gefällt mir vor allem das Kabelmanagement. Bei meinem Sichtfenster,für ordentliche Verlegung, wirklich sinnvoll.
Aktuell Zocke ich eigentlich immer auf meinem TV am PC-Monitor wird gearbeitet. Ich würde deshalb hier auf eine Nummer Größer aufrüsten 27 Zoll sollten gut passen.
Für nächstes Jahr Steht dann sowieso ein Ryzen 5 System an.


----------



## KastenBier (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Halten wir es kurz:

*Aktuelle Hardware:
*_*CPU*: Intel Core i5-6600k @4Ghz
__*RAM*: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws 2133Mhz
__*Board*: ASUS Z-170 Pro Gaming
*Case*: Lian Li PC P50-R
_*
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 960 2GB *
*CPU-Kühler:    Scythe Ninja 3*
*Lüfter-Set: * *Standard-Gehäuselüfter *
*Monitor:* *HP Value VH240a  24 Zoll*

*Gewünscht:*
*Grafikkarte: **MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)*
*CPU-Kühler: **be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)*
*Lüfter-Set: **be quiet! Shadow Wings (3x140) (2 Punkte)*
*Monitor: **iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
*
*Gesamt: **(50/50 Punkte)*


Die *EVGA* *GTX 960* performt bei aktuellen Titeln mit ihren 2GB VRAM eher im low-end-Bereich. Manchmal kommt es zu Nachladerucklern. Der *HP VH240*a Monitor ist zwar relativ neu, aber mit 140€ Kaufpreis ebenfalls im low-end Segment und hat "nur" 24 Zoll und FHD. Der *iiyama G-Master* mit WQHD, ist erst dazu in der Lage, die *MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X *herauszufordern.

Der *Ninja Scythe 3* ist in die Jahre gekommen und ist nicht besonders wertig. Ein 140er *Gehäuselüfter *ist *kaputt*, zwei andere aufgrund des Alters *sehr laut*.
Die neuen *be quiet! Shadow Wings *in Kombination mit dem *be quiet! Dark Rock **Pro 3 *sorgen für Ruhe, bessere Kühlung und einen deutlich edleres Erscheinungsbild!

Die Komponenten würde ich selbst verbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super Aktion von euch

Meine Wunschliste sieht wie folgt aus:

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 50 (17 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System besteht, naja besser gesagt bestand aus.

CPU: Ryzen R7 1700
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B
MoBo: Asus ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming 
GraKa: evga GeForce GTX 1080 Classified
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX
HDD: 1TB Seagate
SSD: 1x 120GB Samsung 830 Pro, 1x 240GB Samsung 840 Evo, 1x 480GB Sandisk Plus
RAM: G.Skill Flare X Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 
Monitor: 27" Asus VE278H
NT: be quiet DDP10 550W
Lüfter: 2x Silent Wings 2 140mm, 3x Noiseblocker eLoop B14-PS, 1x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wünsche allen viel Glück 

Mfg 
WaldemarE


----------



## Chrieschan (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

letztes Jahr habe ich es leider verpasst mitzumachen aber dieses Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.
Mein aktuelles System hat sich seit dem Gewinnspiel von 2015 nicht geändert und ist immer noch das selbe wie damals.

Mein jetziger PC hat folgendes:

Gehäuse: be quiet silent base 800 (orang)
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k
CPU Lüfter: be quiet dark rock pro 3
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 770 2 GB
Mainboard: Asus H87 Plus
Arbeitsspeicher: Avexir 4x4 DDR3 1600

und mit dieser Hardware würde ich gerne meinen PC aufpimpen:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## OpaKnoppi (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team. Eine super Aktion ist das von Euch, ich hoffe ich gewinne dieses Mal .

 Meine Idee ist, meinen etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Rechner in der Pimp my PC Special Aktion, ins Jahr 2017 zu heben. Zum Rechner selbst ist zu sagen, früher war im Gehäuse noch ein alter Core 2 Duo E6750 verbaut welcher mittlerweile einem Core I7 3770K gewichen ist. Zwei weitere Festplatten und eine neuere bzw. jetzt nicht mehr so neue GTX 760 sind auch noch mit eingezogen. Insgesamt sind 6 Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut, wobei 2 einen Lagerschaden haben und 3 einfach extrem laut sind. Hier erhoffe ich mir mit meiner Gehäusewahl einen guten Airflow, leises und vor allem gutes kühlen meiner Hardware.

Erstmal das aktuelle System:

*Mainboard*: Asus P8Z77-V Pro
*CPU*: Intel Core I7 3770K
*CPU-Kühler*: BeQuiet Darf Rock Advanced C1
*RAM*: Corsair 16GB KIT DDR3-1600 CL10 Vengeance LP Blue
*Grafikkarte*: MSI Twin Frozr GTX 760
*SSD / HDD*: Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB, WD Green 1TB, WD RED 2TB
*Soundkarte*: ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus
*Gehäuse*: Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced (USB 2.0 lediglich)
*Netzteil*: Enermax Modu 82+ 525W
*Lüfter*: 3x Coolermaster Standardlüfter, 2x Enermax Magma, 1x NoName Mist
*Monitor*: Acer S242HLDBID

Meine Konfiguration wäre dann:


  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Eine neue Grafikkarte wäre sehr wünschenswert um aktuelle Spiele mit genug Power unter der Haube spielen zu können. Mein altes Netzteil würde durch das deutlich potentere und zudem mit Kabelmanagement versehene BeQuiet ersetzt werden. Dann herrscht von da an mal Ordnung im Gehäuse. Das neue Dark Base habe ich mir schon lange ins Auge gefasst und mit den super Lüftern habe ich endlich eine gute Kühlleistung. 

Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cornflakeswithmilk (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,

wie jedes Jahr meine Bewerbung für die Pimp my PC Aktion:

gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Begründung:
Gäbe es eine CPU, Mainboard Kombo wäre diese in diesem Jahr, aufgrund der Einführung von CPUs mit mehr als 4 Kernen im Consumer Bereich, meine Wahl geworden. So wäre noch ein Kauf des 8700k notwendig. Deshalb sehe ich  ein größeres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bei der GTX 1080ti. 
Der CPU Kühler ist natürlich ein Upgrade zum Standardkühler von Intel und auch ein größerer Need statt einem Netzteil. Ein Dark Rock Pro3 oder eine Silent Loop ist aufgrund des Mainboards auf dem man nicht übertakten kann kein Thema und schlicht eine Punkteverschwendung.
Statt einigen Lüftern würde ich gerne das kleine Gehäuse Pure Base 600 nehmen, da das Bitfenix Shinobi bei mir aufgrund des Teppichs auf Stelzen stehen muss, damit nicht noch ein Netzteil aufgrund fehlender Luftzufuhr aufgibt. Ebenso sind im Pure Base 600 schon 2 Lüfter im Gehäuse integriert, die man auch per Lüftersteuerung beliebig einstellen kann.
An sich bin ich mit meinem jetzigen Monitor zufrieden und brauche eigentlich keinen neuen, deswegen nehme ich den mit den wenigsten Punkten, zumahl ich kein Fan von TN-Panels bin aufgrund der verzerrten Farbgenauigkeit.
Insgesamt bringt also in erster Linie ein Grafikkartenupgrade den größten Performanceschub.


mein immernoch aktuelles System:
Mainboard: ASROCK H87 Pro 4
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670k
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standardkühler
Grafikkarte: Gainward Phantom GeForce GTX 560 1GB
RAM: 2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600
Festplatten: 1 x Samsung EVO SSD 250 GB, 1 x Western Digital 1 TB (extern), 1x Western Digital 2 TB
Netzteil: seasonic M12 520 W
Soundkarte: soundblaster audigy 2
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
Monitor: LG IPS224
DVD-Brenner


----------



## BzX (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes *PCGH-Team*, *MSI*, *iiyama* und *be quiet!*,

die *Pimp my PC 2017* Aktion kommt genau zur richtigen Zeit für meinen Studenten-Gaming PC, denn dieser ist inzwischen schon gut in die Jahre gekommen.

Das Grundgerüst aus Mainboard, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher ist noch aus dem Jahr 2012 und ist ganz nach Empfehlungen des *PCGH-Teams* zusammengestellt worden.


Aktuell sieht mein System folgendermaßen aus:

Prozessor ist ein *Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2* welcher auf Stock Einstellungen läuft
Das *ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP* Mainboard 
16GB *Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1600C9* (Insgesammt vier Riegel die auf 1600 MHZ laufen)
*AMD Radeon R9 380 2GD5T OC mit Amor 2X* mit Propeller-Blade-Technologie und 980 MHz Core-Takt (Leider wird der VRam für Games wie PUBG langsam zu klein )
CPU-Kühler *Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner rev. C*
Das *be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W* Netzteil, dass bis heute ein sehr leiser, kühler und zuverlässiger Partner ist!
*Enermax Ostrog bk/wh ATX* (Das mehr eine Notlösung als eine wirklich bewusste Design-Entscheidung darstellte)
*Samsung Evo 840 250gb* + *Seagate 1 TB ST1000DM003*
*Dell U2312HM* (Ein 60Hz Full HD 23 Zoll IPS Monitor)

Wünschen würde ich mir:

Grafikkarte: *MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G* (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: *be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm* (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: *be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black* (4 Punkte)
Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3* (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mainboard vs Grafikkarte (0 von 50 Punkte)

Hier ist die Entscheidung eindeutig: Die *MSI GTX 1070* gewinnt eindeutig. Die aktuelle *MSI Radeon R9 380* hat einen super Job gemacht wird aber für aktuelle Titel wie PUBG leider etwas zu schwach auf der Brust
und muss somit als erstes weichen.
Dürfte ich zusätzlich noch ein Mainboard mir dazu wünschen, so würde meine Wahl vermutlich auf das *MSI B350 Tomahawk* fallen, welches meinen bevorstehenden 
Umstieg auf Ryzen eingeleitet hätte. 

Netzteil vs CPU Kühler (22 von 50 Punkte)

Da ich bereits das überragende *be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W* Netzteil verbaut habe, welches einen perfekten Job macht und auch noch genug Saft für eine GTX 1070 in Reserve hat, habe ich mich für den 
*be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm* entschieden. Nicht nur, dass ich schon immer mal auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen wollte, so stellt das Silent Loop 240 mm auch eine zukunftssichere Kühllösung für den 
Umstieg auf AM4 dar! 


Lüfter-Set vs Gehäuse (28 von 50 Punkte)

Lüfter vs Gehäuse könnte man bei mir auch als Not gegen Elend bezeichnen. Beides wird hierbei von einem sehr alten (und auch verbeulten) Enermax Ostrog übernommen, welches mich jedes mal, wenn die Seitenwand abfällt 
förmlich darum bittet in Rente geschickt zu werden. Daher geht meine Entscheidung zugunsten des *be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black*. Ein optisch mir sehr gut gefallendes Gehäuse mit Tempered Glass Fenster um 
hoffentlich den *be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm Wasserkühler* bewundern zu können 

Monitor (32 von 50 Punkte)

Da ich zu diesen Zeitpunkt noch 18 Punkte übrig habe, wäre es aus der Perspektive des Homo oeconomicus logisch mich für den *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1* (18 Punkte) zu entscheiden.
Meine Passion fürs Gaming überstimmt hierbei dennoch meinen Geldbeutel und wünscht sich den *iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3* (15 Punkte), da dieser über ein 144 HZ 1ms Full-HD Panel verfügt - 
quasi alles, was ein CS:GO und PUBG Herz höherschlagen lässt.

47 von 50 Punkten

Vielen Dank an *PCGH-Team, MSI, iiyama und  be quiet!* für diese tolle Gelegenheit und allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Auslosung!


----------



## DannyL (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an das PCGH-Team und an alle anderen Mitforisten,

ich möchte mich wieder gerne zu Pimp My PC bewerben, da ich aktuell eine gute Chance habe, an mein aktuelles Wunschgehäuse zu kommen. In den letzten 3 Wochen gab es für mich bzw. uns ein paar Änderungen, die etwas plötzlich kamen, aber dafür umso schöner sind. Da habe ich sogar gerne mein Arbeits- und Spiel-Zimmer aufgegeben. Nun etwas zu mir, ich bin 34 Jahre alt, verheiratet und frisch gebackener Papa. Ich habe beruflich viel als Softwareentwickler mit dem PC zu tun, aber auch in der Freizeit nutze ich meinen PC für vielfältige Aufgaben, aber auch zum Spielen - irgendwas muss man sich ja gönnen.

Mein aktueller PC - ist ja nur noch einer übrig geblieben - besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Intel i7-6700K@Corsair H110i GT+ 2 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM  Linus Tech Tips Edition, 
MSI Z170A XPower Gaming Titanium Edition, 
16 GB  Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz, 
ASUS Geforce GTX 1080 Strix Advanced  Edition, 
SoundBlaster Zx, 
Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB, 
Samsung 850 Pro 256  GB, 
Samsung 830 256 GB, 
2 x Samsung Spinpoint F4 320 GB, 
WD Green 1,5 TB  , 
LG BH16NS55, 
beQuiet Dark Power P10 550W, 
beQuiet Silent Base 800 @ 2  x beQuiet Silent Wings 2 PWM
AquaComputer Aquaero 6 Pro
AquaComputer Farbwerk BT

Zugegeben, der PC ist noch recht aktuell und sicher noch einige Zeit ausreichend. Aber Basteln will jeder und mir ist die Kiste immer nicht leise genug. Dazu kommt, dass man das innere des PC nun gar nicht mehr sehen kann, da mit dem neuen Standort des Schreibtisches auch die Seite gewechselt werden musste - schade eigentlich. Daher würde ich mit dem ausgewählten be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 die Möglichkeit nutzen, das innere des Gehäuses komplett zu drehen, so dass das Fenster wieder zur Geltung kommen kann. Weil ich gerade auch im Besitz einer aktuellen Grafikkarte bin, wäre ich dem Motherboard-Upgrade nicht abgeneigt, würde mir dafür sogar einen i7 8700K als neue CPU anschaffen. Die HEDT-Plattform ist nachwievor nichts für mich und mit Ryzen ohne iGPU kann ich nicht viel anfangen, da ich regen Gebrauch von QuickSync mache. Ich hätte auch einen noch neuen,  original verpackten be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 zu Hause stehen, da ich mit der aktuell genutzten All-In-One-Kühlung von Corsair im be quiet! Silent Base 800 ein thermisches Problem habe und der Innenraum sich zu sehr aufheizt und damit die Lüfter noch weiter aufdrehen als eigentlich nötig.
Ansonsten bin ich bei der Frage Netzteil oder Kühlung nur beim Netzteil hängen geblieben und von seitens der Qualität beim be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11, wobei ich mich auch mit den 550/600 Watt weiterhin anfreunden könnte, da die 1000 Watt doch sehr übertrieben erscheinen. Bis dato tut es ja das Dark Power P10 550 Watt ja auch sehr zufriedenstellend.

Beim Monitor habe ich dann Letztenendes die Möglichkeiten ausgereizt, die Auflösung von 2560x1440 kommt mir entgegen.


Hier noch mal die gewünschten Teile aus der Pimp My PC-Aktion:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




Bilderchen gibt es auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde den Umbau gerne selbst vornehmen, damit ich die Invertierung vornehmen kann. Lego Technic kann einen PC nunmal nicht ersetzen, wenn es ums Basteln geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- mein letztes Bastelprojekt



Dann bleibt mir nur noch, Danke zu sagen, dass ihr uns wiederholt die Möglichkeit für eine solche Aktion bietet.


----------



## Jaadoo (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel i5 2500K
GPU: PowerColor RX480 RedDevil
RAM: G.Skill DDR3 1600 RipJawsX
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)
BluRay Player: LG GH22NS
CPU-Kühler: beQuiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
PSU: beQuiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
SSDs: 
   Crucial C300 128 GB
   Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB
HDDs:
  2x Samsung HD103SJ 1TB
  1x Western Digital WD20EZRX 2TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL
Lüfter:
   1x beQuiet! SilentWings 2 120mm
   1x beQuiet! SilentWings 2 140mm
   2x Lüfter von Fractal Design 140mm
   1x Lüfter von Fractal Design 180mm (nicht angeschlossen)
Monitor: Philips 220SW 22" 1680x1050


Gewünschte Komponenten:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)



Warum die gewählten Komponenten? 
1. Monitor: Auch wenn mein Monitor noch funktioniert ist er doch nicht mehr der jüngste. Auch wenn ich 16:10 als gutes Verhältnis ansehe, gibt es z.B. leider Spiele die Teile dann einfach abschneiden oder stauchen,  und durch die Erhöhung auf 24" sollte auch die Höhe noch vernünftig sein. Nicht zu vergessen sind natürlich die 144 Hz, das sollte ein spürbarer Schritt nach vorne sein.
2. Graka: Eine höhere Auflösung verlangt nach mehr Leistung bei der Graka um auf die gleichen FPS zu kommen, wobei natürlich möglichst mehr FPS angestrebt werden würden, da man ja bei einem 144 Hz Monitor möglichst an die 144 FPS kommen möchte, auch wenn man auch ohne das zu erreichen noch Vorteile von den 144 Hz hat.
3. Netzteil: Ein neues frisches effizienteres Netzteil kann nie schaden und Luft nach oben ist immer gut, man weiß ja nie, was die Zukunft bringt. Und es sollte durch den neueren Lüfter auch etwas leiser sein.
4. Lüfter: Damit könnte ich die vorhandenen 140er Lüfter ersetzen, was für etwas mehr Ruhe sorgen würde. 

Warum nicht einen 27" Montor? Zum Einen hätte ich damit Platzprobleme auf dem Schreibtisch und zum Anderem wäre mehr Leistung erforderlich.
Warum nicht eine 1080Ti? Hab für mich entschieden, dass mir das Netzteil und die Lüfter mehr bringen, als die zusätzlichen FPS in Spielen. Da ich nicht nur spiele, sehe ich Lautstärke hier als wichtiger an. Und die 1080 ist logischerweise weniger stromhungrig.

Zu den Fotos: Als ich die gemacht habe, sah der Rechner nicht so staubig aus, wie es auf den Fotos rüberkommt. Denke ich muss da mal mit nem Staubtuch oder so rüber.


----------



## ReasmusX (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Mein aktuelles System besteht momentan aus folgenden Komponenten:*
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0
Prozessor: AMD FX-6300 @4.443 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-VD
RAM: Kingston HyperX Savage 4x4GB DDR3 1.866MHz
GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X 4GB GDDR5
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power 600W
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB
Festplatte: WD Green 1TB
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi

*Was ich mir wünschen würde:*
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 29 Punkte von 50 (21 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:*
Da mein Vishera "Sechskerner" schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist und es immer schwerer 
wird in aktuellen Spielen solide FPS zu erhalten, wünsche ich mir schon seit längerem ein Upgrade auf
einen echten Sechskerner. Jaja, Ryzen hat nur zwei teildeaktivierte Vierkerner "zusammengeklebt",
aber die Leistung spricht für sich und ich würde mich über die Grundplattform schon freuen, da ich
bei den aktuellen RAM und Grafikkartenpreisen jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen müsste.

Den Dark Rock Pro 3 würde ich aufgrund von guten Erfahrungen einer WaKü vorziehen und ist ebenfalls
erforderlich da es für den ETS40 von Enermax keine Umrüstkits für AM4 gibt. Außerdem ist er effizienter
und leiser als der Enermax.

Für das Gehäuse habe ich mich entschieden da es mich vom Design anspricht,
genügend Platz für den Dark Rock Pro 3 und die R9 290X vorhanden ist 
und es genug Möglichkeiten für zukünftige Änderungen bietet.

Da mir FHD im Moment noch vollkommen ausreicht und ich aktiv CounterStrike spiele,
würde ich meinen alten 60Hz Monitor gerne ablösen.


----------



## emsejay (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

super Aktion! Vor allem den Konfigurator finde ich immer als spaßige Angelegenheit, wenn man versucht, das Maximum aus seinen Punkten herauszuholen .

Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits ein CPU-Upgrade gemacht (Ryzen 5 1600), aber mein Rechner werkelt noch immer mit einer alten GTX 970 herum. Deswegen habe ich es beim Konfigurator gleich auf die 1080 TI abgesehen. Hier ist mein aktueller Rechner:

*Mainboard:* ASUS Prime X370-Pro
*CPU:* Ryzen 5 1600 (mit mitgeleifertem Kühler verbaut)
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB, M.2
*HDD:* Western Digital WD Blue 1TB
*Gehäuse:* Corsair Carbide Series Clear 400C schwarz
*Netzteil:* Corsair RMx Series RM650x 650W ATX 2.4
*Lüfter:* 1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 140mm, 1 x 140mm Corsair (von Gehäuse), 1 x 120mm Corsair (ebenfalls von Gehäuse)
*Monitor:* BenQ RL2755HM, 27 Zoll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und hier meine Auswahl:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Schade eigentlich, dass die Monitore nur FreeSync unterstützen. Da wären AMD Vega Grafikkarten vielleicht doch geschickter gewesen . Viel Glück allen weiteren Teilnehmern!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Kaisa456 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Als aller erstes möchte ich mich bei PCGH und natürlich auch bei den Investoren bedanken, die diese Tolle Aktion hier ermöglichen.

Hier sind meine Aktuelle Kompetente vom Rechner:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon DG7000 blau mit Sichtfenster (5x120mm Lüfter in Blau)
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSD
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X
CPU: Intel Core i7-7700K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Direct
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB
GPU: Gigabyte Aorus GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Edition 8G
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular

Mein Monitor: LG Flatron E2442V

Wunsch Konfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 50 (9 Punkte übrig)

Begründung der Entscheidung:

Hier kommt die Frage warum MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC? warum nicht eine Grafikkarte? eine 2 Grafikkarte brauch ich nicht aber ich würde gerne aufrüsten und auf den i7 8700k umsteigen.
Warum ein 6 Kerner wenn ich 4 Kerne habe? In Battefield 1, Watchdogs 2 ist der i7 7700k schon teilweise über 80% ausgelastet, das bietet nicht sehr viel Spielraum.
Warum gerade dieses Gehäuse und die Wasserkühlung? Wo soll ich da nur anfangen. Da mein Rechner in Wohnzimmer steht und meine Freundin alles mit hört wenn ich spiele leg ich auch sehr viel wert das der Rechner recht leise läuft, leider ist es mir mit meinem jetzigen Gehäuse nicht so ganz gegeben und die Wasserkühlung ist die Leiseste auf dem Markt.
Die Entscheidung für das 144Hz Monitor fiel mir auch leicht. Ich habe zwar die passende Grafikkarte aber leider mit meinem 60-Hz-Monitor ohne V-Sync ist das Spielen in Batteflied 1, Overwatch, Doom nicht gerade sehr angenehmen.
Ich hoffe es sehr in die engere Auswahl zu schaffen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Glück !!!


----------



## machs (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunsch, ein PC mit dem ich gut und gerne zocken kann:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)


Meine Wirklichkeit:

CPU: I5 750 @ 3,6 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Himalaya 2 Alpenföhn
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55-UD3L
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 Mhz 
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 460 Sonic (VRAM: 1 GB)
HDD: WD Caviar Black 500 GB
SSD:
Samsung Evo 830 128 GB
MX100 256 GB
MX300 512GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5
PSU: Enermax 82+ 425W
Lüfter:
1x beQuiet! SilentWings 2 140mm
2x Lüfter von Fractal Design 140mm
Monitor1: Iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU 
Monitor2: Iiyama 


Battlefield 1 mit 800x600 bei 30 fps macht keinen Spass!

Hauptsächlich bremst die Grafikkarte mein System aus. Allerdings würde ich mir mit dem gesparten Geld ein neues CPU Bundle zulegen und somit einen PC für die nächsten Jahre wieder mein eigen nennen zu können. Dies würde ich im Rahmen des Pimp my PC 2017 machen und würde dies auch dokumentieren. 

Das Mainboard weißt mittlerweile auch defekte an den Audioausgängen und Verschleiß an den PCI Slots auf. (siehe Klebeband)

Die Fractal lüfter würde ich gerne austauschen und die Pure Wings einbauen. Das Netzteil hat auch schon viel mitgemacht, sogar schon als Heizlüfter als ich mal eine R9 390 eingebaut hatte.

Leider werden nur FreeSync Monitore angeboten was mit den Grafikkarten von NVIDIA nicht sonderlich viel Sinn ergibt. Allerdings wäre ein Zweitmonitor auch mal schön anzusehen. 

Ich würde mich freuen mit Hilfe von PCGH und den Sponsoren PC-technisch im Jahr 2017 anzukommen.


----------



## StefanBla (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 
Das ist mein aktuelles System mit: 
CPU: R5 1500x 
Mainboard: Msi B350 PRO-VDH
Netzteil: Bequiet pure power 10 400Watt 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4
SSD: 256gb von Micron
HDD: 1000gb von Seagate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meine Wunsch Komponenten :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 50 (7 Punkte übrig)

Ja mein pc ist zwar neu aber ich habe nicht so viel geld für eine Grafikkarte und einen Bildschirm darum mache ich hier mit.


----------



## freakbrother999 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Kann mich nicht entscheiden:
Obwohl alle Spiele noch auf "Hoch" laufen, wird es Zeit für einen Platformwechsel.
Ich hab zwar immer wieder Komponenten aufgerüstet, jedoch das Motherboard und CPU sind schon steinalt. 6 jahre!

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein momentanes Setup:
AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor
ASUSTeK  M4A87TD EVO Rev 
8 GB Kingston DDR3
AMD Radeon HD 6800 
2 TB SSD, 2 TB HDD
Netzteil: Corsair CX600
Case: Cooler Master
Lüfter: 8x Noctua

Mein Plan ist, das Motherboard zu ersetzen, mir einen Prozessor & Speicher selbst zuzulegen. Meine GraKa sollte noch 1-2 jahre ausreichen.

Ich switche bei meiner Tüftelei jedoch hin und her, vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen:
Mein eigentlicher Plan war auf ein MSI-AMD Board umzusteigen, zwecks Ryzen (bin AMD-Fanboy)
Da müsste meine Konfig so aussehen:
MoBo, CPU & Ram besorg ich mir selbst, von euch bau ich folgendes ein:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte) (passt nicht, ich weiß, geht sich aber nichts anderes aus)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir sind beide Varianetn recht, überrascht mich 
PS: Ich bau selber, spart Zeit & Porto


----------



## Karotte81 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sinnlos, hier werden ja eh wieder nur die Top User gezogen, nach Beliebtheit und nach Kreativität der "Bewerbung". Da werden dann Gedichte entworfen und andere Dinge, die aus Vorjahren schon "gezogen" haben und et voila, engere Auswahl. Vor allem wurde es vorher überhaupt nicht von PCGH so kommuniziert, es hieß einfach nur, bewerbt euch ... 

Und dann kommen hier Gedichte und sonstwas für aufwändige Sachen, die wohl nur von nicht arbeitenden Menschen gemacht werden können, oder wo man sich so oder so richtig viel ZEit für genommen hat, was einfach ungerecht ist, gegenüber allen normalen Bewerbungen, die sich einfach nur an die Angaben im PCGH Text gehalten haben.


----------



## TheHarlequin (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Finde es schade dass man den Monitor nicht weg lassen kann. Mir wäre eine 1080ti lieber als der Monitor. Aber egal.... hier meine Konfiguration die ich nehmen würde

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Aktuell verbaut:
i7 5820K @4,3 GHz
MSI X99A Mpower
GSkill Ripjaws 16 GB 3000MHz
Zotac GTX 1080 Amp! mit AiO Wakü mit Ausgleichsbehälter
bequiet Dark Pro 11 1000Watt Platinum
Gehäuse: NZXT Switch 810


----------



## Sajuk (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch wenn ich 0 daran glaube das es was bringt,
denke ich wer nicht mitmacht hat schon verloren.


Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Hardware Basis hat nun doch schon über 5 Jahre drauf und könnte auch mal langsam ein Upgrade brauchen.
Das mein Profil in der Signatur steht muss ich jetzt nicht erwähnen oder? Verdammt, ich habs grade doch getan o.O


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Sinnlos, hier werden ja eh wieder nur die Top User gezogen, nach Beliebtheit und nach Kreativität der "Bewerbung". Da werden dann Gedichte entworfen und andere Dinge, die aus Vorjahren schon "gezogen" haben und et voila, engere Auswahl. Vor allem wurde es vorher überhaupt nicht von PCGH so kommuniziert, es hieß einfach nur, bewerbt euch ...
> 
> Und dann kommen hier Gedichte und sonstwas für aufwändige Sachen, die wohl nur von nicht arbeitenden Menschen gemacht werden können, oder wo man sich so oder so richtig viel ZEit für genommen hat, was einfach ungerecht ist, gegenüber allen normalen Bewerbungen, die sich einfach nur an die Angaben im PCGH Text gehalten haben.



Das ist nicht ungerecht sondern jedermanns Sache.
Wer in 3 Minuten seinen (einfallslosen) Text hinballert soll dafür belohnt werden?
Klar kommen da Gedichte oder sonstwas. Warum denn nicht. Und warum darf Kreativität nicht einem 3 Minuten-Aufwand vorgezogen werden?
Wundert mich dass Du nicht auch gegen die 1-Post-Neuanmeldungs-Mitmacher schiesst


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ist halt die Frage, wie man überhaupt bewerten soll. Werden jetzt die Leute gewählt, die kein Geld zum aufrüsten hatten wird gemeckert, werden die gewählt, die zu knausrig sind wird genörgelt und wenn einer gewählt wird, der eigentlich einen guten Rechner hat (95% aller Nutzer hier), dann wird auch rumgemosert.  Das sinnvollste wäre wirklich ein klassischer Lostopf, wo die Zettelchen gezogen werden. Aber da jammern dann auch wieder welche rum, die meinen, es wäre nicht klar erkennbar wie gezogen wurde.

Mir persönlich ist es egal wer gewinnt. Einfach, da wir alle Hardware-Fans sind mit einem gemeinsamen Hobby und somit sollte es jeder hier auch dem anderen gönnen. Zudem handelt es sich um Luxusgüter und keiner wird verhungern, weil sein Rechner langsam oder schlecht aussehend ist.


----------



## rsbust3r (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team,

bisher war ich hier nur stiller Mitleser doch nun möchte ich die Chance ergreifen mein auserwähltes Setup zu gewinnen und melde mich hier zu Wort.
Mein System ist bis auf den Monitor und die Graka nun auch nicht mehr das neuste und könnte hier und da eine Auffrischung gebrauchen. Besonders nervt micht zur Zeit aber mein Gehäuse, da der Power-Taster immer hängen bleibt.
Mit etwas Glück gehört dies ja bald der Vergangenheit an. Über die ein oder andere Komponente freut sich dann sicher auch meine Frau, die sich neuerdings auch für Gaming begeistern kann. Damit wäre auch gleich der erste Schritt für ein eigenes System für sie gemacht. Ihr macht also nicht nur eine Person glücklich, sondern gleich *ZWEI.
*
*Mein aktuelles System*

CPU:* i7 2600*
Mainboard: *Intel DH67CL*
Ram: *8GB Kingston 1333 + 8GB Gskill Ripjaws 1333*
Grafikkarte: *VTX3D Radeon R9 390, 8GB*
Netzteil: *Enermax Platimax 750W*
CPU Kühler: *Corsair H50 AiO *
Festplatten: *Samsung Evo 850 250GB, 850 512GB, Spinmaster 1TB, WD Blue 1TB*
Gehäuse: *Aerocool VS-4*
Monitor: *Iiyyama B2783QSU*

*Ausgewählte Produkte*

   Grafikkarte: *MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G* (22 Punkte) - Ist für meine Zwecke (PUBG, Battlefield 1,...) vollkommen ausreichend und bietet genügend Reserven für zukünftige Spiele.
CPU-Kühler: *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3* (4 Punkte) - Den habe ich dieses Jahr bei einem Freund verbaut und das Ergebniss spricht für sich.
Gehäuse: *be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver* (6 Punkte) - Bietet ordentlich Platz und sieht chic aus.
Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1* (18 Punkte) - Den gleichen habe ich bereits aber in der FreeSync Variante und muss sagen Preis/Leistung ist hier spitze. Die  1440p reichen mir vollkommen und auch die 27" möchte ich nicht mehr missen.

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an die Sponsoren und allen anderen Teilnehmern natürlich auch viel Glück!

VG
rsbust3r


----------



## zinki (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Gewünschte Komponenten:*


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) 
 
Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuelles System:
*

CPU: i7 5930k @ 4.1 GHz 
Mainboard: Asus Rampange V Extreme/U3.1 
CPU Kühler: Le Grand Macho RT 
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 980ti AMP! Extreme 
RAM: 32 GB DDR4 2666 MHz (G.Skill) 
SSD #1: Cruical M500 (250 GB) 
SSD #2: 850 evo (512 GB) 
HDD:  Hitachi (320 GB) 
Netzteil: !BeQuiet E9 580 CM 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 III (gedämmt) mit 2x  140mm (!beQueit) + 2x120mm (!beQuiet/Coller Master) 
Monitor: VW246H 
 
Mein Monitor hat genau im Sichtbild Pixelfehler  (in schwarz -.-).
Die GTX 980ti wird - wie bei interessierterUser - an F@H gespendet.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Community, Redaktion und Sponsoren, Freunde und Famile, An- und Abwesende, Erdenkinder und wohlgesonnene Aliens,

es ist und bleibt spannend.

Mein PC läuft meist 24/7 um das Forschungsprojekt 'Folding at Home' der Universität Stanford  zu unterstützen. In der super erfolgreichen - anlässlich des Weltalzheimertages - erst kürzlich durchgeführten Faltwoche unseres spitzenmäßigen PCGHX-Teams konnte ich in den Top10 landen. 
Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche mit tollen Preisen - Auflosung.
Unterbrochen wird das Proteineforschen eigentlich nur für ein bisschen Shadow Warrior 2, Doom oder PUBG.

Wg. des Faltens würde einiges für eine Konfiguration um eine starke GPU sprechen, die meine 1080 Ti ergänzt. Jedoch sind meine Gehäuseverhältnisse für zwei fette GPUs etwas begrenzt.
Andererseits würde mich auch ein Gaming-Upgrade in Form eines i7-8700K in den Fingern jucken. Da wäre das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ein idealer Ausgangspunkt...

Die Auswahl zwischen Netzteilen und Kühlern fällt mir richtig schwer, weil ich da schon ganz gut ausgerüstet bin:

Meine derzeitige Konfig:
CPU ...................................  i5-6600K @ 4,6GHz All-Core bzw. @ 3,5GHz @ -200mV beim Falten
GPU ................................... Aorus 1080 Ti Extreme Edition
Mainboard ...................... Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3
RAM .................................. 16GB HyperX FURY black @ 2666MHz
SSD .................................... 500GB 850 Evo
HDD .................................. 3TB Western Digital blue
PSU .................................... Sunflower 450W Platinum King (habe ich schon im Dauerbetrieb 24/7 mit 600W Steckdosenlast betrieben)
CPU-Kühler .................... True Spirit 140 Power
Gehäuse ........................... Fractal Design Define  S
'Monitor' .......................... Sony 55" UHD-TV

Was wird's also? Protein-Origami oder Zocken?
Trommelwirbel... Hab mich jetzt fürs Zocken entschieden. ...Tusch... 

Wunschkonfig:
Mainboard ...................... MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler ....................  be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse ........................... be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor............................. iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Ein paar Punkte wären noch übrig. Wenn noch die 144Hz-Version des 27-Zöllers (GB2783QSU-B1) zur Auswahl gestanden hätte... Das wäre echt super gewesen und hätte das Spiel noch um einiges verkompliziert.

Abschließend noch ein paar Bilder von dem guten Stück, welches gut versteckt hinterm Fernseher sein Dasein fristet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nascor (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Netzteil: *be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

_Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

_*
Aktuelles System:

**Mainboard: *Gigabyte H87-HD3 
*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1240v3
*CPU Kühler: *Alpenföhn Brocken
*GPU:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX770 OC
*RAM:* 4*4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
*PSU:* beQuiet Straight Power E6
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB*
SSD:* Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
*HDD: *Seagate ST3000DM001 4TB
*HDD:* Samsung HD1035 1TB
*Gehäuse: *Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
*Monitor: *Asus PB287Q


Mein Monitor ist derzeit etwas entäuscht im Gaming Betrieb kaum mit 4K Inhalten beschossen zu werden. Ein Upgrade in Form einer neuen GPU wäre also sehr gelegen. Mein, inzwischen fast schon antiquiertes, Netzteil sollte auch mal gewechselt werden, mit gut 9 Jahren darf es dann doch mal in den Ruhestand (oder direkt ins Museum?)


----------



## michmaster (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo  PCGHX Community und Team,

die Aktion ist auf jeden Fall sehr GEIL und ich probiere mein Glück.

Bin schon 3 1/2 Jahre Mitglied im Forum, allerdings habe ich bis jetzt meistens nur Beiträge gelesen und mich nie beteiligt.

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU- Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse:  be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System: 	

Mainboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z 
CPU: AMD FX 8350 @ 4.4 GHz
CPU Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7870 OC GHz Edition
RAM: 2*4GB G Skill RipjawsX DDR3-2133
PSU: beQuiet Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
HDD: Seagate ST2000DM001 2TB
HDD: Samsung HD321KJ 320 GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow Edition
Monitor: Acer M230HD

Mein System habe ich Ende September 2017 aus Gebrauchten Komponenten günstig Zusammengebaut. Hatte davor noch ein AMD Phenom II x4 965 Auf einem ASUS Crosshair 2 Formula.
Bin ein erfahrener PC-Schrauber und wechsel meine Komponenten ca. ein mal Jährlich. Wobei meistens Grafikkarte im wechsel mit CPU, Mainboard und RAM ausgetauscht werden.

Mein Traum war egtl. neue Komponenten zu Kaufen. Ein X370 Mainboard von ASUS, Gigabyte AORUS oder MSI mit einem Ryzen 1600.
Allerdings war dafür grade als Maschinenbaustudent nicht genug Geld in meiner Kasse. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte) => Wird zukünftig auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein mit den 8 GB speicher für neue Spiele und Gaming Spaß
CPU- Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)  =>  Hatte bis jetzt immer Luftkühler, deswegen mal nen IO Wasserkühler
Gehäuse:  be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte) => Kompakt und mit Tempered Glas Seitenwand
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte) =>  2560 x 1440 Display Auflösung ist besser als meine FullHD Gurke


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da ich bei PCGH, außer beim Fußballtippen (Seitenhieb gen Stepahn ), eh nie was gewinne mach ich erst gar nicht mit.
Wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, und DANKE an PCGH. Gewinnspiele sind doch immer wieder nett. 



..preiset den Hardwaregott!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c1p (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 16 Punkte von 50 (34 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Aktuelles System
i5-2400
mainbaord, kühler und ram...noname dell ^^
MSI GTX 980 !!!


----------



## RyceMyce (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus miteinander,

hier mal meine kleine Bewerbung 


Mein derzeitiger, betagter PC:


Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H
CPU: Intel Core i5 4590
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 460 1GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower L8 530W
Ram: G.Skill F310666CL7 8GB (4x2GB)
CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake HR02 Macho
Monitor: AOC 2757 (27 Zoll FHD)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9


Was ich gerne gewinnen würde / Wie ihr mir unter die Arme greifen könntet:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Ein neues Gehäuse wäre dann auf jeden Fall auch nötig, ich bin aber erstmal zu heiß auf die 1080TI 


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grüüüüße
Roman

Bilder von Staub mit ein bisschen alter Hardware: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eversaw (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

_Moin moin PCGHX Community und Team,
dieses Jahr werde ich auch mal, bei dieser super Aktion, mein Glück probieren. 

Gewünschte Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System: 

Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel Quadcore i7 6700k
CPU Kühler: Cool IT ECO 240 Advanced Liquid 
GPU: Point of View GTX 570
RAM: 2 x 8GB G-Skill DDR4 3000 MHz
PSU: Corsair CX600M
SSD1: Crucial MX 100, 500 GB (System & Programme)
SSD2: Crucial MX200, 1 TB (Games)
HDDs: Diverse insg. ca 20 TB 
Gehäuse: Fractal R4 Define
Monitor: Samsung S27D390

Sollte ich wider erwarten Gewinnen(wäre das 1. mal überhaupt^^), dann wäre mein Wunschsystem endlich vollständig. Mein Budget hat beim letzten Aufrüsten leider nicht mehr für eine neue Grafikkarte gereicht.


Wenn es möglich wäre würde ich gerne auf den Monitor zugunsten eines besseren Netzteils verzichten.
Ansonsten wäre ich sehr glücklich wenn ich gewählt werden würde, da meine finanzielle Situation mir momentan keine neuen Hardwarekäufe ermöglichen kann.


Hier ein Paar Bilder meines jetzigen Systems auf das ich, bis auf die Grafikkarte, sehr stolz bin alles selbst montiert zu haben. Zu diesem bin ich, nicht zuletzt, nur fähig durch jahrelanges studieren ihres Magazines.

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_So nun allen die teilnehmen viel Glück.
Aber mir natürlich am meisten^^.

MFG William Tresno_


----------



## canni42 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine neue Idealkombination beim Aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der CPU-Kühler ist ein Aerocool Verkho 5 und optisch zwar recht hübsch anzusehen, jedoch dreht er bei SpeedStep und benötigter Leistung ständig auf, bringt nicht die ersehnte Kühlung und klemmt zudem meinen RAM ein (16 GB von Corsair auf dem apex maixmus ix)  - das ganze ist so eng, dass ich ihn schon mehrfach austauschen wollte und kaum erst montiert bekommen habe - für die SilentLoop 240 mm haben meine Punkte leider nicht ausgereicht - ein neues Lüfter Set hilft dann aber hoffentlich gleich bei dem kleinen Kühlproblem und Hitzestau im Gehäuse (hinter dem Gehäuse wirds auch immens warm, ggf. erhoffe ich mir oben noch eine neue Wärmeabfuhrmöglichkeit. Insgesamt eine leicht misslungene Konstruktion aus zusammengewürfelten Komponenten... Pimp my PC!

Aktuell verbaut sind eine MSI 1070 Armor, die für meine Spiele zumeist einen Grafikkartenflaschenhals darstellt - der i7-7700K werkelt in der Kombination recht ordentlich ... als Netzteil hält das knapp kalkulierte beQuiet! 500W Pure Power 10 den Platz. Mein jetziger Monitor ist ein LG mit 22 Zoll - richtiges Gaming Gefühl kommt da noch nicht auf und leider hat er auch einen dicken Kratzer in der Mitte - aber der G-Master wird's schon regeln! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## de_Nili (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team 

nachdem ich mir bei bestimmt jeder neuen CPU Generation ein Warenkorb zusammengestellt habe, es aber doch nie gekauft habe, versuche ich mal hier mein Glück. Sozusagen als kleiner Anreiz, dass ich es doch mal mache^^

mein "aktuelles" System:

CPU:                   Intel Core i5 2500k
GPU:                   Gainward GeForce® GTX 770 Phantom 4GB (günstig nachgerüstet, leider extrem laut :/ alte GPU nicht mehr vorhanden)
Mainboard:     ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
RAM:                  4x4GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3
CPU-Fan:         Thermalright HR-02 Macho
SSD:                    Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256gb
HDD:                  WD Black 1TB
Gehäuse:          Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Full Black
Netzteil:           500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9

meine Wunschkonfig:

Grafikkarte:      MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:    be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:        be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor:            iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die GTX770 ist so dermaßen laut beim zocken, dass ich sogar schon die Grafikqualität runtergeschraubt hab, damit das Ding nicht so ein Lärm macht. Da muss also sowieso etwas passieren.
Deshalb habe ich hier auch Hauptaugenmerk drauf gelegt, zumal die CPU mit etwas übertakten theoretisch noch ihren Dienst tut.

Sollte ich hier aber tatsächlich einer der vier glücklichen Gewinner sein, würde ich im Zuge dessen wohl auch gleich ein Plattformwechsel vornehmen.
Deshalb habe ich auch gleich den Dark Rock Pro 3 mit reingenommen, da er, egal ob Intel oder AMD, das Ding gut und leise kühlen kann. Außerdem haben die Punkte für das 700W Netzteil nicht gereicht, sonst hätte ich wohl das gewählt :p
Die Gehäuse-Lüfter könnte ich eh gut gebrauchen, da meine langsam den Geist aufgeben (Lager fangen an zu klappern). Und falls es doch noch ein neues Gehäuse gibt, brauche ich zumindest nicht auf die verbauten Lüfter zu achten^^

Nun noch zum Monitor. Lasst mich ehrlich sein, eigentlich brauche ich ihn nicht 
Ein 27" Monitor mit nur FHD ist echt nicht so das Wahre. Finde es also in dem 50 Punkte Budget schwierig, überhaupt die größte GPU zu nehmen, ohne dass spätestens hier der Sinn anzuzweifeln ist^^ ne 1080Ti brauch man nicht für FHD zocken, aber man kann mit der GPU in der Konfig, keinen anderen Monitor wählen (oder könnte man auch 2 Kategorien einfach weglassen?). Da ich aber sehr gerne früher oder später eine VR-Brille möchte, würde ich schon gerne bei der Ti bleiben.
Der würde also einfach nur als zusätzlicher Monitor dienen, um nebenbei irgendetwas anzuzeigen (Browser, TS, Film, Serie, ...).

Das sollte nun auch erstmal genug Text sein!
Ich wünsche allen viel Glück, aber es sollten halt schon maximal drei Leute noch mehr haben, als ich 

schönen Abend noch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -chris_ (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend allerseits,

gerne nehme ich  beim diesjährigen "Pimp my PC" Gewinnspiel teil.

Meine Idealkombination:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)


Momentan verbaute Komponenten:

Mainboard: ECS MCP61M-M3 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Le Grand Macho + EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost2 
RAM: 2 x 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 RAM
GPU: AFOX Radeon HD 5770
PSU: LC Power LC6550 V1.3; 550W
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Clear 600C 
Laufwerke: 500GB HDD; LG DVD SATA Laufwerk 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## Strokekilla (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH-Team,

gerne nutze ich die Chance zur "Pimp my PC 2017" - Aktion.

Mein Problem ist eigentlich nur das Case und die Graka. Ich wollte damals nur eine möglichst kleine Box und diese wurde
ursprünglich mit einem Celeron betrieben (LotR ging ja). Nun wurde der Celeron gegen einen gebrauchten I3 4160 getauscht
der durch sein Taktplus von 800hz und den zusätzlichen Treads ja etwas flexibler ist. Leider entpuppte sich dieser als
wahrer "Hitzkopf" und ging im Prime dann auch ruck-zuck auf 97°. Nach Recherchen habe ich die Möglichkeit des "Köpfens" gefunden
und mich für die Vorgehensweise mit der Rasierklinge entschieden. 
Somit konnte sich der Prozessor in kombination mit einer RX460 schon mal bei 85° einpendeln.
Zusätzlich habe ich den Gehäuseboden meines ITX Würfels für die nachträgliche Montage eines 120er Lüfters ausgeschnitten. 
Die Karte bleibt jetzt kühl. Der Prozessor bekommt aber immer noch zu wenig Luft.
Die RX 460 war an meinem FHD Monitor eigentlich schon überfordert und setzte schon eine gewisse Leidensfähigkeit voraus.

Mein System:

Case:       Inter Tech Mini ITX E-M5
PS:            Corsair VS450
MB:          ASRock B85M Pro 3 µATX (passt trotz 4 Ram_Slots wirklich rein)
CPU:       Core I3 4160
Ram:       Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 2x4 GB
Cooling: Arctic Alpine 11 Plus, 1x B.Q. Shadow Wing 120
SSD:        500er Crucial MX300 (hochkannt montiert)
Grafik:   XFX RX460 4G mit 6pol. Spannungsversorgung.
Visu:       Dell U2515H

Mein Wunsch ( wobei die Graka etwas übermotorisiert ist ):

        Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
        Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
        Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
        Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

- Einen Plattformwechsel sehe ich zZt noch nicht ein. Dafür
  habe ich noch Platz für 2 weiter Ram-Riegel und ev hüpft mir 
  noch mal eine CPU (Xeon?) über den Weg. Ausserdem mag mich
  Win 10 nicht und versuche somit mit Win 7 solange durchzuhalten wie
  irgendwie möglich.

@all: G.L.
@me: Bild ned vergessen


----------



## clarkathome (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hay zusammen!

Meine Wunschkombination:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




Derzeitiges Setup

BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900
4790K @ Cooler Master Nepton 240
Z97X SOC Force
16GB DDR3 2400er
Sapphire 390X
Superflower Golden King Platinum 1000 Watt
A271QG4 27 Zoll IPS 144Hz 2560x1440
500GB SSD 750 EVO - 2TB HTD204UI - 1TB HD103SJ



Ich bin mit meinem derzeitigem Setup sehr zufrieden könnte aber durch die 1080Ti ein extremes Grafikupdate erfahren  wobei .. eine Geforce ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) (2x120, 1x140)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)



*Aktuelles System:*
*CPU*: Intel i7-3930K @ 4,2 Ghz
*Mainboard:* MSI X79A-GD45 (8D)
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LP 32 GB DDR3
*CPU Kühler:* Dark Rock 3 Push-Pull
*Grafikkarten:* 2x Asus GTX 1080 Ti Turbo
*Gehäuse:* Nanoxia Deep Silence 1
*Netzteil:* Bequiet Dark Power Pro 1200"
*Speicher:* 1x SSD, 4xHDD
*Laufwerk:* LG BD-RW
*Soundkarte:* Asus Xonar Essence STX
*Bildschirm:* Asus PB287Q

Eine Aufrüstung könnte das 5 Jahre alte Grundsystem mal wieder vertragen.  Würde dann passend einen i9 7900X, 32GB DDR4 und eine M.2 SSD kaufen, damit das neue System auch läuft. Ein 2. Monitor wär auch nicht schlecht, weil ich jetzt immer beim Streamen mein Laptop nebenher laufen lassen muss.
Dann könnten die beiden 1080Ti auch endlich mal absolut ungebremst ihre Leistung entfalten. 
Einbauen könnte ich das ganze problemlos selber, sonst müsste ich den PC sehr teuer per Spedition verschicken, weil der zu schwer ist.  Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen kleinen "build log" über die ganze Aufrüstung machen mit vorher/nachher Benchmarks und ein paar Tests.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab es bei der Pimp my PC Aktion schonmal ein SLI System oder bin ich deswegen schon pauschal ausgeschlossen?


----------



## beiju (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ja, ich kann ein kleines Update für meinen Allround-mini-ITX Rechner gebrauchen.

Hier ist gleich meine Konfiguration:

Intel 6100T
EKL Ben Nevis
16 GB Corsair Vengeance 3000Mhz XMP
Asus Z170i Gaming Pro
Asus GTX 750Ti OC 4GB Strix
WD Green SSD 240 GB
Toshiba 500GB HDD
Samsung SSD Evo 850 120GB
BeQuiet 300Watt non-CM
Kolink Satellite Plus inkl. einfachem 120mm Lüfter


Und hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 ) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich drücke uns Bewerbern die Daumen!

Und by the way ich würde liebend gern den Rechner selber aufrüsten. Das ist mir immer das liebste: am Computer schrauben.


Viele Grüße

beiju


----------



## Thoddeleru (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da mach ich doch gerne mit 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:
Fractal Design Define R5
Intel Core i5-3550
Be quiet! Pure Rock
Asus P8B75M
8 GB DDR3 1333 MHz
XFX Radeon RX480 RS
Crucial MX300 275GB
Seagate ST500 HDD 7200 RPM
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM
LG Flatron E2351

Sofern möglich würde ich auf den Kühler verzichten, da ich den ja schon habe und dieser in einem anderen PC somit besser aufgehoben wäre  Die Basis ist zwar schon etwas älter, reicht momentan aber noch. Mit der 1080Ti wäre ich aber langfristig gerüstet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axiom (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich musste gerade feststellen, das ich gar nicht teilnehmen kann, da man aus jeder Kategorie auswählen muss.
Denn ich habe ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1200W und be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm und da Netzteil und CPU Kühler zusammengefasst sind wäre es eher ein Downgrade.
Und man muss eben überall was auswählen...


----------



## TJW65 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Community,

Aufgerüstet werden soll ein  fertig Pc , der Bereits ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, und auch schon sein Gehäuse gewechselt  hat, da ich ihm vor längerer zeit eine neues Netzteil samt einer etwas überdimensionierte, aber vom Arbeitskollegen günstige GTX 780 spendiert habe, um ihm etwas mehr Grafikpower einzuhauchen.

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus:
CPU: AMD A 10-6700 mit integrierter HD Grafik
CPU Kühler: Ab Werk verbauter Alu kühler (Kein boxed Kühler)
Mainboard:  MSI MS-7906 VER.1 
GPU: Gainward Geforce GTX 780
RAM: 1X 4GB Samsung Riegel 1333 Mhz+ 1X 4 GB Corsair value Select 1333 Mhz(Nachgesteckt)
Netzteil: Corsair CX 600Watt 80 Plus Bronze
HDD: Western digital WD Blue 1 TB (7500rpm)
SSD: Sandisk SSD Plus 128 GB
Monitor: Acer N230HML 1920X1080 (60Hz)
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser 3


Begründung für meine nachher Folgende Auswahl:

Da mein System leider noch auf dem Fertig PC basiert, habe ich dank des AMD A 10 6700 leider in den meisten Spielen Wie Z.B. Planet side 2, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen,echte Problem, da es immer wieder Drops in die 15 FPS Region gibt, sobald es mal etwas Voller wird im Gefecht. Deswegen konnte ich bisher auch leider noch keine Titel wie Z.B. BF1 ausprobiert da diese sehr wahrscheinlich auf meiner GPU laufen werden, trotz ihrer 3GB Vram, aber keinesfalls auf meiner CPU. Auch in manch andren Szenarien ist mir Meine Jetzige CPU teilweise zu Langsam. 

Nun aber zu meiner Begründung für die einzelnen Teile:

Mainboard: Diese währe für ein CPU upgrade auf einen Ryzen 5 1600X mit leichtem OC, welches ich wirklich sehr gut Gebrauchen könnte.

CPU Kühler:  Dieser währe sehr hilfreich, für mein CPU upgrade, da ich mit meinem Luftkühler leider ca. auf 90 Grad Celsius Komme, Trotz Wärmeleitpasten Wechsel, denn vor diesem erreichte ich ca. 100 Grad Celsius.

Lüfter Set: Diese würden für neuen Wind sorgen, in meinem Gehäuse mit 80mm No name Lüftern (120 mm Lüfter sind montierbar)

Monitor: Dieser würden meinen betagten 60 Hz Monitor ablösen, da mir dieses Design etwas besser Gefällt, und einer höhere Hz Zahl mittlerweile für mich Sinnvoll klingt.


Nun endlich meine Wunsch Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 50 (20 Punkte übrig)

Edit: Für denn Glücksfall, dass ich unter den Glücklichen vier sein SOLLTE, würde ich selber Schrauben.


----------



## linus23 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

auch ich möchte gerne meinen PC mit eurer Hilfe aufrüsten. Bisher besteht dieser aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel G4560
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Mainboard: Asus Prime B250M-K
RAM: 8 GB HyperX FURY DDR4-2133
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Pure Power 9 400W CM
SSD: Crucial BX 200 240 GB
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 970
Monitor: ASUS VG236H
Gehäuse: Fractal Define Mini C
Gehäuselüfter: 2 x Pure Wings 2

Da mein Monitor schon seit längerem einen Pixeldefekt aufweist (nervender grüner Pixel mitten im Bild) und meine Grafikkarte dank Referenzdesign sehr laut ist, würde ich mich über folgendes Upgrade sehr freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich der Glückliche bin, der gewinnt, werde ich dann wohl als nächstes meine CPU aufrüsten wollen  Aber ich wäre auch schonmal sehr glücklich, mir um den Rest keine Sorgen mehr machen zu müssen!!

Liebe Grüße, euer linus

P.S.: Schade, dass in der Auswahl kein Monitor mit G-Sync zu haben ist, das würde mit den Nvidia Karten wohl am besten passen, aber 144 Hz tuen's dann auch


----------



## Li_T (7. Oktober 2017)

*Please Pimp my PC 2017*

Greeeeeeetings!

hier meine Wunsch-Konfiguration für die Aktion "Pimp-my-PC".

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600k
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock
RAM: 16 GB Hyper X Fury 2666 16-18-18-29 (2x 8GB Sticks)
Grafikkarte: ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-2GD5
Netzteil: Thermaltake SmartM550W 550 Watt
SSD/HDD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, Seagate ST2000DM006 2 TB
Monitor: BenQ G2420HDB, 1920x1080, 60Hz

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## flow_241 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

wieder mal eine sehr coole Aktion!

Momentan verbaut:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 3
RAM: 4GB, Hersteller unbekannt
GPU: ASUS R9 290X DCUII
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 550W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM

Wunschkombination:
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 50 (17 Punkte übrig)

MfG
flow_241

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebivan (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich lese hier sonst nur mit, aber als ich eben mehr oder weniger aus Spaß versucht habe die für mich passenden Komponenten auszuwählen bin ich ganz schön ins Schwitzen gekommen, weil ich einfach nicht auf Anhieb die passende Kombination (mit allen 4 auszuwählenden Komponenten) finden konnte. 

Hier erstmal meine aktuelle Hardware:

*CPU: *i5 4690k (Haswell, Devils Canyon) @ 4,9 GHz
*Kühler: * Thermalright Macho X2
*Mainboard: * Asrock z97 Extreme 4
*Speicher: * 32GB DDR3 (TridentX 2400)
*Grafikkarte: * keine, bzw intel onboard (meine GTX 970 hat sich leider vor 2 Monaten verabschiedet und da der Kühlschrank auch nicht mehr wollte, musste das Ersparte leider erstmal dafür herhalten (armer Student und so...))
*SSD: * Samsung Evo 850 256GB
*HDD: * WD Green 1TB + 2TB
*Netzteil: * beQuiet SystemPower 550W
*Gehäuse: * Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 (die 3 Nanoxia Lüfter habe ich schon gegen beQuiet Pure Wings getauscht, diese werden jetzt vom Mainboard statt von der heulenden Steuerung im Gehäuse gesteuert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benötige also dringend eine Grafikkarte, kann mir gerade einfach keine leisten, weil ich als armer Student erstmal einen Kühlschrank kaufen musste, mit meinen anderen Komponenten bin ich noch sehr zufrieden, gerade der übertaktete Haswell i5 macht noch immer eine sehr gute Figur.  

Mit den zur Auswahl stehenden Komponenten habe ich es aber sehr schwer, ich benötige auf jeden Fall eine Grafikkarte, die zur Auswahl stehenden sind alle drei mit Nvidia GPUs, dann wird es aber schwer mit den Monitoren, denn zwei von den dreien haben FreeSync, was in Kombination mit den Nvidia Grafikkarten nicht passend ist. Außerdem habe ich bereits einen FullHD 24" Monitor und adaptive Sync und 27" wären ein tolles Upgrade für mich. Also wähle ich den GB2783QSU-B1 G-Sync Monitor, der schonmal 18 Punkte verschlingt.

Für die WQHD-Auflösung des GB2783QSU-B1 könnte die 1070 in aktuellen Spielen schon ein bisschen knapp werden, also wähle ich die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G für 26 Punkte und komme so auf 44 Punkte. 
*Damit wäre ich schon überglücklich!*

Aber da ich ja die Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllen möchte, muss ich die verbleibenden 6 Punkte jetzt noch für die beiden fehlenden Kategorien nutzen.  Lüfter/Gehäuse benötige ich im Grunde gar nicht, mein Nanoxia, welches ich schon mit den beQuiet Lüftern bestückt habe ist super und braucht wirklich kein Upgrade. Also widme ich mich zuerst der Kategorie Netzteil/CPU-Kühler: das Straight Power 10 wäre schon ein sinnvolles Upgrade, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob mein System Power 550 mit der übertakteten CPU und einer 1080 noch genug Leistung bringen kann, aber wahrscheinlich würde es sogar ausreichen. Also wähle ich das notgedrungen Straight Power 10 700W und schon sind alle Punkte weg. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

Eine andere Verteilung wäre einfach nicht sinnvoll, das 500W Netzteil wäre eher ein Downgrade und gute beQuiet Lüfter und ein tolles Gehäuse habe ich schon.  

*Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich am liebsten nur die Grafikkarte und den Monitor für 44 Punkte nehmen und "Netzteil/CPU-Lüfter" und "Lüfter-Set/Gehäuse" jemand anderem hier aus dem Forum überlassen, der die Komponenten besser gebrauchen kann als ich.*


----------



## motorenmeister (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen.
meine letzte Aufrüstung war in 2016 mit der Erweiterung des Arbeitsspeichers von 8 auf 16 GB. Auch wenn meine Sockel 1150-CPU nicht zu den neuesten gehört möchte ich aktuell kein Plattformwechsel vornehmen, da der 4 Kerner mit 3,5Ghz + OC aktuell ausreicht. Aber eine Strom sparendere (und leistungsstärkere) GPU als meine wäre schon ein Schnittchen, zumal ich nur zu ATI bin, da dort das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis besser war als bei Nvidia (die Lautstärkeeinbußen habe ich anderweitig geregelt).
Die Komponenten würde ich lieber selbst verbauen anstatt meinen Rechner auf die Reise zu schicken .
Wäre super wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner werden würde (sagt man das so?).
Macht weiter so. 

So sieht es aktuell bei mir PC aus:

*Mainboard*: Asus Z97-P 
*CPU*: Intel i5-4690K
*CPU-Kühler*: Skythe Kabuto 2 (müsste es sein)
*RAM*: 16GB Crucial BallistiX Tactical DDR3 1600
*Grafikkarte*: Saphire Nitro R9 390X 8GB
*SSD*: 1x Samsung 850 EVO / 250GB 
*HDD*: 1x WD 2TB Enterprise Storage (zus. noch eine Externe 4TB als Datengrab)
*Laufwerk*: LG DVD Brenner (ja, ich habe tatsächlich noch ein Laufwerk verbaut)
*Gehäuse*: Corsair Carbide 200R     
*Netzteil*: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 / 500W
*Gehäuse*l*üfter*: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120 PWM
*Monitor*: Dell U2515H (IPS Panel)

Das könnte mein künftiges System schmücken:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier noch Bilder vom aktuell Stand (nicht auf die dünne Staubschicht achten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motorenmeister (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

bilder waren doppelt, wolte es löschen.


----------



## Rosenberger76 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

wie man an meiner Aufstellung unten sehen kann, wird es mehr
als Zeit meinen PC aufzurüsten .

Hier mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Core 2 Quad Q6600 @2,4 Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte EP43-DS3
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) Kingston Value RAM DDR2-800
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD5850 1GB 
SSD: Samsung 840 Series 120GB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB
Netzteil: OCZ Mod X Stream Pro 500W
Gehäuse: Chieftec CS 601
Monitor: LG Flatron 24"

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir ist klar, dass die Hardware aus meinem PC zu alt ist, um mit den neuen Komponenten
einen vernüftigen Gaming PC zu machen.
Würde aber die neue Hardware als Grundlage für den Aufbau eines neuen PCs nutzen!

Gruß
Rosenberger76


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

die Aktion kommt mir sehr gelegen, wie auch eure Facebook und Instagram Verlosungen.
Anfang des Jahres hat es meinen i5-3570K, samt ASRock Z77-Pro3, zerlegt.
Ich stecke noch mitten in einer Ausbildung, habe noch andere "Baustellen", deswegen kann ich mir keine neue Komponenten leisten.

Mein derzeitiges System:



Intel Core2Quad Q9550 
ASUS Rampage Formula 
Sapphire R390 Nitro + Backplate 
8GB GEIL RAM 
Zalman CPU Lüfter, keine näheren Infos 
BeQuiet Straight Power 500W CM 
Thermaltake Chaser MK-I 
ASUS VH242 
Samsung 850EVO 250GB + 830 128GB + 3TB Datengrab 
Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic 


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, hoffe aber, dass es auf meiner Seite steht.^^

Gruß


----------



## SaStLa (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebes PCGH-Team. Auch für meinen "aktuellen" Rechner wird es Zeit....

Aktuell verbaut sind:
I7-875k @3,87 GHz
Asus P7P55D-E Pro
16GB DDR3 Ram @1333 MHz
Powercolor HD7950@1100 MHz GPu/ 1500 MHz Ram
1 SSD 240 GB SanDisk mit Windows 10
1 SSD Intel mit MacOS 10.12
Gehäuse LianLi PC17a
Netzteil OCZ 650 

Ausgesucht habe ich mir:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


​Ich hoffe, ihr wählt mich. Danke!!!


----------



## DerRuedderich (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, sehr geile Aktion von euch hier einen Teil der Hardware zum Aufrüsten zu verlosen. Einen ganz neuen Pc hätte ich sowieso nicht haben wollen, dazu ist mir mein aktueller zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen 

Sooo, das wäre meine Wunsch-Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles Baby  

Gehäuse Antec GX505 Window Blue Edition
530W Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg
MSI Z170A PC MATE
Intel Core i5-6600K 4x3,50 GHz
Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
16GB DDR4  RAM 3.200 GHz 
SSD 500GB 
HDD 1TB Wester Digital Blue
NVIDIA Geforce GTX970 4GB DDR5


----------



## hugolost (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder mal jedes Jahr aufs neue eine Klass Aktion von euch. Wäre genau der richtige Zeitpunkt um mein System etwas aufzusrüsten.

Meine Aktuelle Hardware:

Intel I7 4790K @4,6GHz
Thermalright  Macho Rev. B
Gigabyte G1 Sniper.Z97
2*4GB DDR3 1866MHz von Teamgroup
Coolermaster Mastercase Pro 6
Coolermaster SIlentgold 800W
Powerolor R9 290 PCS+
Crucial M500 480GB
iiyama B2783QSU

Da die Grafikkarte anfängt zu spinnen und oft wird der Treiber zurückgesetzte. Der Rest läuft eigentlich einwandfrei kann aber etwas überholt werden. Da man den Monitor nicht abwählen kann würde mein Sohn den Gewonnen Monitor bekommen und meine ausgebaute Hardware.

Meine Auswahl:

-MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
-be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) (gerne die 140mm Version)
-be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
-iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) 

Gesammt 49 Punkte.

Damit sollte mein Rechner wieder bestens für Aktuelle Spiele gerüstet sein. Und mein Sohn freut sich auch über etwas Hardware.


Grüße Dennis


----------



## TraffyLaw (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey zusammen,
ich versuch mal mein Glück, tolle Aktion. Hab schon viel Hilfe von Usern hier bekommen für meine Hardware, dafür bin ich sehr dankbar, doch Upgrades sind vorhanden und ich nutz es mal als Chance bessere Hardware zu bekommen 

Derzeit:
Mainboard: MSI 760gm-p23
CPU: AMD FX-8300
CPU Kühler: Shadow Rock LP von bequiet
Grafikkarte: 1050 Ti
RAM: 2x 4GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz
Monitor: AOC International 2236
Festplatte: WDC 465GB
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power 300W 

Gewünscht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wünsche jeden von hier viel Erfolg und Glück.

Grüße


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da mache ich doch gerne mit, Mainboard und CPU möchten gerne in den Ruhestand, und der Monitor ist auch nicht der neueste. Super Wettbewerb!

Meine Wahl:
  Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

...und mein System:

Prozessor: i5-3550@3.3GHz              
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V LX              
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Corsair DDR3-1600              
Festplatte(n): Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
                      Samsung 830 128GB
                      WD Caviar green 2TB              
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 970 Strix
Sound: Asus Xonar XT              
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power E9 580W              
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-06    
Monitor LG W2252 (22Zoll, 1680x1050)     




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel Glück allen!!


----------



## Two_Com (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

das ist ja mal eine richtig tolle aktion, ich folge euch zwar schon länger habe das aber noch nicht gesehen...

So dann werfe ich gleich auch mal meine paar Punkte in den Ring

Meine Wünsche wären folgende:

- MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
- Be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt
- Be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
- iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1

Mein momentanes Setting ist:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600 (ja ohne K)
Mainboard: Intel Desktop Board DH67CL
RAM: 
- 2x Samsung 8GB M391B1G73BHO-CKO
- 2x Kingston 2GB 9905471-001.A01LF
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer i11
GPU: Asus ROG Strix GTX 1060 6GB OC
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power L8 400W
Festplatten: 
- Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
- WD Black 1,5 TB
- WD Blue 500GB
Und das alles sitzt in einem Be quiet! Silent Base 600

Weswegen ich mich bewerbe ist, das ich langsam merke wie die CPU echt nicht mehr ganz zeitgerecht ist und auch an ihre Grenzen kommt bei einigen Spielen. Außerdem ist das Board echt alt und einfach, was man dann doch schon merkt an einigen Stellen.

Einzige kleine Info, wenn ich tatsächlich Gewinnen sollte, dann würde ich es selber zuammen bauen aber ich kann dann kein Lauffähiges System zeigen, da die CPU ja noch gar nicht kaufbar ist, das wäre nähmlich der i7-8700K den ich mir dann holen würde. Und den gibts ja erst nächstes Jahr...
Ansonsten würde ich mich echt Freuen wenn ich tatsächlich mal gewinnen sollte!!!


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich dachte schon, ich hätte die Aktion dieses Jahr verpasst!?
Also, wie immer erstmal Danke das ihr diese Aktion wieder durchführt und viel Glück für alle Teilnehmer.

Mein jetziges System ist in einem noch unfertigen Zustand so das es dieses mal echt Sinn machen würde hier Glück zu haben. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen aus einem System angefangen zwei zu bauen. Anfangs war die Idee dahinter meiner Frau einen Shopping und Sims Rechner zu basteln und gleichzeitig eine solidere  Plattform für meinen 4790K zu schaffen. So tauschte ich Gehäuse, Motherboard und Netzteil aus und erwarb noch einige andere Komponenten dazu. Nun hat meine Frau aber den PC unserer Tochter gegeben  so das ich auch noch meinen Monitor und meine Übergangs-Grafikkarte an die Tochter  abtrat. So sitze ich nun mit meinem System ohne Grafikkarte am 55 Zoller im Wohnzimmer und warte bis sich die Preise für Grafikkarten wieder nach unten korrigieren. Und ich dachte mir so lange ich keine vernünftige Grafikkarte habe brauche ich auch nicht nach einem Monitor zu schauen . Ich werde kein Geld mehr in Übergangs Hardware investieren sondern möchte direkt was Vernünftiges kaufen.

Mein System:
Cougar Panzer Max
Intel Core i7 4790k
ASRock Z87 Extreme 3
24GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz 
Raijintek Pallas
Be Quiet Pure Power 10 CM 600W
Crucial MX300 275GB
Toshiba 1TB HDD 5400rpm
Grafikkarte Intel HD 4600
Monitor Sony KDL55W805c

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke mit diesen Komponenten wäre das System noch für einige Jahre konkurrenzfähig.

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte würde ich das Gehäuse nur ungern versenden, da es wirklich kein Leichtgewicht ist. Somit würde ich dann die Komponenten selber hier einbauen und natürlich ein paar Bilder davon hier hochladen.


----------



## ADG.Prince (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier meine Bewerbung um folgende Komponenten:

Grafikkarte:  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Monitor:         iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit verbaut:

Gehäuse:             Nanoxia Deep Silence
Mainboard:        Asrock H87 Performance
CPU:                     Intel Xeon E3 1240 v3
RAM:                    24 GB DDR3 Corsair PC3-10700
Kühler:                Alpenfön Broken 2
GPU:                     Powercolor X280 TurboDuo
Festplatten:      Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
                                Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB
                                Western Digital 1TB
Netzteil:             BeQuiet Straight Power 480W
Monitor:             Dell 2407 WFP1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ist Grafikseitig etwas zu tun, da kommt Eure Aktion genau richtig.

Nun allen viel Glück 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Trento (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum !

Ich freue mich sehr über das tolle Gewinnspiel, da bei mir - wie man bei den vorh. Komponenten und bei den geplanten Komponenten ( istja schon ein kleines Vermögen... ) sieht - eine Aufrüstung längst überfällig ist....

Mein System:
Mainboard: MSI K8N Diamond – geplante Aufrüstung: MSI Z270 M power Gaming Titanium Intel Z270
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ - geplante Aufrüstung: Intel Core i5 7500 4x 3.40GHz
CPU-Kühler:  Wasserkühlung Eheim ( Selbstbau )
RAM: 4GB G-Skill – geplante Aufrüstung: 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-4000
Grafikkarte: MSI X800 GT – geplante Aufrüstung – siehe Auswahl im Gewinnfall
geplante SSD:  500GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDD: Seagate Baracuda 7200 
Laufwerk: Plextor DVD Brenner 
Netzteil: Be Quiet 600W
Gehäuselüfter: Diverse Gehäuselüfter in dem BIG Tower Kandalf
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Kandalf BIG Tower

Meine Auswahl zur weiteren Aufrüstung ( im Gewinnfall...wäre super ! )
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde wieder das System selber zusammen bauen, da der Kandalf-Tower echt eine "sehr schwere Angelegenheit" ist und mit der Wasserkühlung sicherlich Probleme zu vermeiden sind....

Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen, dass mir die Glücksfee hold ist...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=851393&uid=169607&d=1507384476

Mit besten Grüssen !


----------



## Doc_Drunkenstein (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
Grafikkarte: XFX AMD Radeon HD7850
Netzteil: Netzteil Be Quiet! BN235 E10-CM-600W Straight Power
RAM: 16GB gemischte Hersteller



Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeXes (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit bewerben für eure "Pimp my PC 2017" Aktion.

Punktevergabe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein "aktuelles" (eher veraltetes) System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3550
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn Triglav
Ram: 8GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9 
Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155
Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon HD 7850 royalQueen, 1GB GDDR5
Festplatte: WD Blue 1TB
DVD Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz
Netzteil: Thermaltake SMART M550W/ 80plus Bronze 
Gehäuse:Cooler Master Elite 431 RC-431K-KWN1 

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S22B350

Zu meinem System bleibt zu sagen, dass es nicht mehr das neuste ist und dringendst eine Auffrischung benötigt und da kommt mir 
die PCGH "Pimp my PC 2017" Aktion gerade richtig. 

Begründung für Punktevergabe:

Grafikkarte:
Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte ist leider nichts anderes als veraltet und unbrauchbar zu bezeichnen. Neue Spiele, wie BF1 oder The Witcher 3 sind leider unspielbar. Hier würde eine GTX 1080 von MSI mir ungemein helfen. Endlich die großen AAA Spiele spielen mit guter Auflösung und sehr guten FPS zahlen. Das wäre für mich ein absoluter Traum. (Meine aktuelle Karte schafft BF3 bei Mittel um die 40FPS.)

Netzteil:
Mein Netzteil ist, wie angeben, das Thermaltake SMART M550W/ 80plus Bronze und damit ein "Chinaböller", wie es mir von mehreren Seiten
berichtet wurden ist. Für mich daher ein Wunder, dass das Netzteil noch nicht hochgegangen ist.
Hier bedarf es unbedingt einen Wechsel und hier habe ich mich für das be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt entschieden.
Ein sehr neues und effizientes Netzteil aus dem Hause be quiet!, welches mit 500 Watt genügend Power für das System hat.

Gehäuse:
Mein Gehäuse ist und war schon beim Kauf ein absolutes "Einstiegsgehäuse". Dieser PC war auch gleich mein erster PC und hat mir 750€ gekostet.
Natürlich musste bei dem Preis an einigen Ecken gespart werden und einer dieser Ecken ist das Gehäuse. 
Mein Gehäuse ist leider ein absoluter Brutkasten. Mit hohen Temperaturen und die Ausstattung ist mehr als spärlich. 
Da würde ich deshalb sehr gerne auf das be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black umsteigen. Ein super Gehäuse, welches mein 
PC endlich kühl und leise halten kann.

Monitor:

Und zu guter letzt habe ich mich für den iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 entschieden. Full HD ist für mich persönlich vollkommen ausreichend
und mit seinen 144HZ ist das ein Monitor, womit man sehr gut aus schnelle Spiele, wie CSGO oder Overwatch spielen kann. 
Mein aktueller Monitor ist, wie angegeben, der Samsung SyncMaster S22B350. Er ist, wie so vieles an meinem ersten PC, einfach veraltet. Er hat 61 HZ, ist von der Größe nicht der aller größte und die Farbauswahl könnte besser sein. Zudem hat er jetzt nach knapp 5 Jahren auch schon die ersten "Gebrauchsspuren". Das Bild flimmert, manchmal geht er ganz aus und piept einfach nur und es ist, um ehrlich zu sein, sehr deprimierend. Hier würde der iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 echt Wunder bewirken. Besser für meine Augen und endlich ein richtiger Monitor zum vergnüglichen gamen.

Den Rest würde ich in den folgenden Monaten ersetzen. Ein neuer Prozessor (Ryzen oder Coffee-Lake) muss her und somit auch neues Mainboard und RAM und eine SSD stehen auf dem Einkaufszettel.

Schlusswort:

Ich hoffe ich konnte Sie mit meiner Bewerbung für ein PC Upgrade überzeugen und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie sich meines PC habhaft machen würdet und ihn ins Jahr 2017 katapultieren könntet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

ZeXes


----------



## thoast3 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein aktuelles Schätzchen:

Name: *ProjectShadow*

Verbaute Hardware
Intel Core i7-4790
ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer
2x 4GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2133
2x 4GB Kingston HyperX weiß DDR3-1866
Zotac GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition mit 2x Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM als Lüftermod (Originallüfter waren viel zu laut)
Phanteks Enthoo Pro M TGE mit einem be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 statt der Serienlüfter
4 SSDs (SanDisk Ultra II, OCZ ARC 100, Adata Premier SP550, Toshiba-OCZ TR150)
Scythe Ninja 4 mit be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM
400 Watt be Quiet! Straight Power 10
Aqua Computer farbwerk mit einem 1-m-RGB-Strip
gesleevte PSU-Extensions von Phanteks und Silverstone
LG 23-Zoll-FullHD-60-Hz-Monitor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Auswahl

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) - Die 1050 Ti ist sehr sparsam, aber auch etwas spaßarm; zumindest in modernen, grafisch opulenten AAA-Titeln wie Battlefield 1, Forza Horizon 3 oder GTA V. Man kann natürlich schon einigermaßen mit ihr zurecht kommen, aber eine 1080 würde die Grafikqualität und Framerate auf ein ganz neues Niveau heben 
Außerdem passt die schwarz-rote MSI Gaming X natürlich perfekt zum gleichfarbigen Mainboard sowie zum  Namen des Systems  

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) - Der momentan verbaute Silent Wings 2 ist sehr leise und macht ordentlich Wind. Nichtsdestotrotz wäre im Sommer etwas mehr Belüftung, besonders bei Komponenten mit höherer Abwärme als jetzt (zu denen z.B. eine GTX 1080 gehören würde  ) empfehlenswert.

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) - Mit meinem momentan verbauten Netzteil bin ich sehr zufrieden (sehr leise [für mich enorm wichtig], stabile Spannungen und eine edle Optik). Leider war ich zum Kaufzeitpunkt der Meinung, ich bräuchte keine Modularität. So kann man sich irren: Ein Meister im Kabelmanagement bin ich wirklich nicht. Mit einem modularen Netzteil könnte ich mir überflüssige Kabel sparen und müsste sie nicht mühsam unter die (mit HDD-Käfig etwas enge) Netzteilabdeckung klemmen. 700 Watt bieten auch genug Puffer für etwaige zukünftige Aufrüstungen.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte) - Mit 24 Zoll ist der G-Master optimal für mich, da ich (platzbedingt) recht nahe vor meiner Flimmerkiste sitze. Mein LG-Schirm ist leider wegen 60 Hz und recht langsamer Reaktionszeit nicht wirklich für schnelle Spiele (zum Beispiel Shooter) geeignet. Seitdem ich für einen Kollegen einen neuen PC inklusive 144-Hz-Monitor gebaut habe, wächst in mir der Wunsch nach einer so hohen Bildwiederholfrequenz. Nebenbei gesagt macht der schicke Iiyama optisch deutlich mehr her als mein trister, schwarzer LG.

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die Hardware dürft ihr gerne, sollte ich einer der glücklichen Auserwählten sein, in der Reaktion in meinen Knecht pflanzen 
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, spendiere ich mein jetziges Netzteil an Folding@Home 

Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bedanke mich bei der Reaktion für dieses Gewinnspiel.

*In diesem Sinne: Please pimp my PC, PCGH, MSI, be Quiet and Iiyama!*


----------



## Thor2016 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, PCGH-Team!

Zuerst meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte:  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Monitor:       iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse


Dies ist in meinem PC zur Zeit verbaut:

Mainboard:   MSI Z87-G43 Gaming
Prozessor:    I7 4790 K
Kühler:        EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM:           4x4 GB DDR3 Avexir Core Series @ 1600 MHz
Grafikkarte: Intel HD 4600
Netzteil:      be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250 GB und 750 Evo 250 GB für System und Daten, 2 mechanische FP für Multimedia und Sicherung
Gehäuse:    Aerocool Xpredator White Ed. Big Tower incl. je ein 230 mm-Lüfter vorn und oben
Monitor:      23" mit FullHD Auflösung von Medion
Tastatur:     Logitech G910


Nun die Gründe für meine Auswahl:

Letztes Jahr habe ich mich mit fast identischem System beworben. Leider hatte es nicht geklappt, allen Gewinnern noch meinen Glückwunsch.
Im Sommer wurde mir günstig ein i7 4790k angeboten - ich konnte natürlich nicht nein sagen und habe den i5 4670k ausgetauscht. Da der i7 sich als ziemlicher Hitzkopf entpuppte, habe ich mich erstmalig ans Köpfen gewagt. Ist mir auch gelungen! Die vorhandene harte Kruste, was mal Wärmeleitpaste war, hab ich durch die Grizzly-Kryonaut ersetzt (Flüssigmetall hab ich mich noch nicht getraut). Das Temperaturlimit ist jetzt Geschichte. Allerdings gehen die Temperaturen (zumindest mit Prime 95) noch ziemlich kritisch nach oben. Hier soll die be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm Abhilfe schaffen.
Kurze Zeit nach dem Prozessortausch hat sich dann meine Grafikkarte (Asus GTX 660ti) verabschiedet, weshalb ich momentan mit der integrierten HD 4600 unterwegs bin. Da kommt mir die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G gerade recht.
Damit das Gespann aus i7 und GTX 1080 auch etwas zu tun bekommt, erscheint mir der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 passend, womit die Punkte dann auch erschöpft sind.
Den Strombedarf sollte mein 450W-Netzteil gerade so noch stemmen können. Das sagt jedenfalls der bequiet! PSU-Kalkulator. Außerdem habe ich den 4790K bei meinem  Kampf mit dessen Temperatur durch Undervolting noch ein klein wenig sparsamer gemacht. Ein neues (stärkeres) Netzteil sollte aber im Ernstfall dann kein Problem darstellen.

Sollte mein System ausgewählt werden, würde ich gern selbst basteln.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß!

Hier noch ein aktuelles Foto:


----------



## wr2champ (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

da dies meine erste Teilnahme an solch einer Aktion ist, versuch ich mal mein Glück.
Da ich diesen Sommer erst meine Ausbildung beendet habe und erst Anfang Mai erfahren habe, nicht übernommen zu werden, habe ich jetzt nach 3 Monaten seit Oktober meine erste Festanstellung. Da ich dafür aber leider umziehen musste, musste ein teurer Umzug her, weshalb ich wohl erst ab Dezember genug Geld für einen Bildschirm ODER eine Grafikkarte hätte. Eine SSD hat mein System auch noch nicht. Hier im Gewinnspiel der Glückliche zu sein, dessen System erweitert wird, wäre daher für mich etwas sehr schönes, von dem ich angesichts meiner gewählten Upgrade-Parts noch viele schöne Jahre und Erinnerungen bekäme.

Zunächst mein aktuelles System: 

Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic SIlver 5
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB CL15 Dualkit
Laufwerk: LG GH24NSD1 intern
HDD: WD Black 1 TB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Mainboard: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming K7
CPU-Kühler: beQuiet! Silent Loop 280mm
Netzteil: Corsair HX750i
Gehäuse: beQuiet! Dark Base 900 Pro (silver)
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster BX2240
Sonstiges: 5x beQuiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM (3x vorinstalliert, 2x für Radiator)


Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) - Ich habe mit meiner GTX 970 durchaus Spaß und kann Titel wie The Division, GTA 5, und Wildlands in annehmbaren 50+ FPS auf Hoch bis Sehr Hoch spielen. Ältere Titel, oder solche, die nicht so hohe Anforderungen haben, laufen natürlich besser. Rocket League kann ich mit 200 FPS genießen. Da aber auf Dauer eine neue Pixelschubse her muss, habe ich mich für die 1080 entschieden. MSI ist mir ja nun aus dem Alltag gut bekannt. Weshalb eine 1080? Die 1070 ist sicher auch eine sehr gute Klasse, aber mehr Potenzial für die Zukunft hat einfach die 1080. Eine 1080 Ti ist für mich uninteressant, da ich die Leistung nicht brauche.


Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) - In meinem Gehäuse ist noch genug Platz für weitere Lüfter, und da ich bereits ausschließlich die Silent Wings 3 PWM in 140 mm verbaut habe, würde ich genau die auch wieder nehmen. Ich bin mit den Lüftern sehr zufrieden. Und weshalb ich das Lüfter-Set dem Gehäuse vorziehe, wo ich doch so viele bereits habe? Mein Dark Base Pro 900 gegen ein kleineres oder gegen das gleiche Gehäuse tauschen ist unsinnig.

CPU-Lüfter: beQuiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte) - Ich besitze zwar genau das Modell bereits, aber da die Pumpe bereits einmal nicht ihren Dienst verrichten wollte, und ich einem möglichen Defekt vorbeugen möchte, nehme ich das gleiche Produkt dann in etwas kleiner. Falls meine 280 mm dann mal ausfallen oder wegen Garantie getauscht werden müssen, kann ich direkt den PC weiternutzen. Zudem musste ich meine übrigen 6 Punkte irgendwo lassen :/

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte) - Ich habe aktuell den alten Samsung-Monitor. VGA und DVI zählen zu den Anschlüssen, weshalb ich aktuell mit einem Adapter. Der Bildschirm hat in Tests des Jahres 2010 zwar viele Punkte bei der Bildqualität geholt, von der ich auch jetzt noch angetan bin, jedoch fehlt mir der HDMI-Anschluss. Da muss ich auf Dauer sowieso einen neuen Bildschirm haben. Da alle der drei zur Wahl stehenden Bildschirme ein echtes Upgrade darstellen, nehme ich dieses Modell und habe so meine 50 Punkte gut verteilt.

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Einzig genug Know-How, um die Hardware selber zusammenzubauen, besitze ich. 
Anbei noch die Bilder meines aktuellen Systems. 
(Bitte das "Kabelmanagement" ignorieren )

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern natürlich auch viel Erfolg .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

wr2champ


----------



## seileca (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hier mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Ryzen7 1700
Mainboard: Asrock X370 Gaming X
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970
RAM: 16GB HyperX Predator DDR4-3200 DIMM
CPU-Kühler: Noctua CP12 SE14 mit Noctua NF-A14
Gehäuse: Fractal Design C
SSD1: Samsung 830 128GB
SSD2: Crucial MMX100 512GB
HDD1: Hitachi 2TB
Gehäuselüfter: 2x be quiet shadow wings 140mm, 1x Noctua NF-S12B, 1x anidees AI6 140 Gehäuselüfter, 
                                 1x Noctua NF-P14 CPU Lüfter, 1x Delock 5V Lüfteradapter
Netzteil: be quiet straight power 10 cm 500W
Monitor: Dell U2415



Ausgewähle Komponeten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe dieses Jahr endlich meinen alten PC (5Jahre alt) von einem i7 3770K auf ein Ryzen System umgerüstet.
Leider bin ich mit der Gehäuseauswahl des Fractal Design C aktuell nicht zufrieden (zu klein!).
Mit der Gehäuselüfterauswahl bin ich auch nicht glücklich. Einige Lüfter laufen mit dem Delock Adapter auf 5V nicht an.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch nicht die richtige Grafikkarte gefunden.
Eure Pimp my PC Aktion würde die Selbstbauaktion endlich abschließen.


----------



## godstyled (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr coole Aktion, da möchte ich doch auch mal meinen PC in den Ring werfen  
Ursprünglich habe ich Ihn mir selbst zusammen mit einem H.O.T.A.S. System zum gemütlichen Star Citizen Spielen zur Hochzeit geschenkt, leider kam es dann doch anders und das Spiel war zwar erstmals Spielbar aber selbst in Full HD noch kein flüssiges Erlebnis, daher auch für mich nun die Chance mein Full HD Erlebnis schöner zu machen! 

Mein aktuelles System setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet DarkRock Advanced C1
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Edition (4GB)
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX Fury (DDR4-2133 | 2x 8GB)
SSD: HyperX Predator 240GB (M.2 | PCIe)
HDD: WesternDigital Blue 1TB (7.200RPM | 64MB)
Soundkarte: Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1
Mainboard: Asus Z170-PRO
Gehäuse: Aerocool DS200 Blue Edition
Gehäuselüfter: 1x 140mm Lüfter von AeroCool in der Front | 1x 120mm Lüfter von Aerocool in der Rückseite
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M
Monitor: HP Pavilion 24xw

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

Warum? 
- Die GTX 1080 passt mir super als Karte fürs Full HD zockeln ohne Grenzen 
- Mit dem Silent Loop erhoffe ich mir super Übertaktungsergebnisse damit er mit noch ein paar Jährchen ausreicht, außerdem ist der aktuelle DarkRock etwas zu Korpulent für den Arbeitsspeicher weswegen der im Single Channel laufen muss 
- Die Silent Wings halten dann hoffentlich auch die restlichen Komponenten Kühl und flüster-leise 
- Der 27" @ FullHD sagt mir zu, da ich aus leistungstechnischen Gründen erst einmal gerne bei FHD bleiben würde der 24" aber doch etwas klein ist

Ich freue mich und drücke allen die Daumen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rottenhain (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich versuche auch mal mein Glück.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600k
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970 OC
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silentbase Base 800
Monitor: AOC Agon AG322QCX, 31.5"



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meiner GTX 970 geht ganz schön die Puste aus in WQHD. Daher wäre die 1080Ti ein würdiger Ersatz.
Mein 6600k läuft auf 4,4GHz. Bei einem größeren CPU Kühler wäre der Betrieb noch leiser.
Ich wollte zwei weitere Lüfter im Deckel installieren, um einen besseren Airfkow zu erreichen.
Ich liebäugel schon lange mit einem Zweitmonitor.

Ich drücke allen die Daumen!


----------



## EvilCloud86 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So Nabend PCGH´ler und liebe Redaktion. 

Da ich bei meinem Glück noch nie etwas Gewonnen habe kann ich es hier ja einfach mal versuchen. 

Wer es nicht versucht, hat bereits verloren. 


So zu meinem betagten System:

CPU:  AMD FX8320E @ Stock
CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis mit 2 x Enermax Vegas 120mm (die leuchten so schön) 

MB: ASRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance (optisch schönes MB und theoretisch auch gut) ist der letzte mist und offiziel von der Website verschwunden. 
RAM: 4096MB x 2 @ Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1866MHz

GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Vapor - X 4096MB (kurz vor dem >Mining Boom bei ebay kleinanzeigen für 130€ bekommen.)  
NT: Be Quiet E10 500 Watt CM

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big Tower weiß/schwarz
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB

HDD: WD Blue 500GB
HDD: Hitachi Deskstar 1000GB

externe HDD: CnMemory 1000GB USB 3.0
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster T27B300  (27")

Eingabe Geräte: Logitech G910 Orion Spark, Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum, Xbox 360 Wireless Gamepad schwarz

hier noch paar Bilder von meiner Möhre gerade eben gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gewählt habe ich:

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

so dazu kämen noch meiner seits:

AMD R5 1600/X oder AMD R7 1700/X
eine gutes X370 MB aber keines von ASRock!!!
sowie 16384 MB DDR4 3000MHz Arbeitsspeicher.

Dann hätte ich mit alle dem einen Traum PC....... 

P.S.    pssschht... ey Redaktion ganz leise die dürfen das net hören..... aber ich hoffe doch das die mit der alten, schwachen Hardware wie Ich..... ganz leise........ die kommen schon............ bevorzugt werden. 
           denn es sind ja einige krasse High End Möhren bei dem Gewinnspiel dabei wie ich das sehe und die wollen alle ne 1080Ti weil alles andere net gut genug für die ist.    .......pssscht mist Sie haben uns gehört!! 


EDIT: Würde natürlich alles selbst zusammen bauen (falls ich mal gewinnen sollte ) und eine menge Fotos sowie Leistungsdaten hier Posten.


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Bei Pimp my PC 2017 bin ich doch gerne wieder dabei!

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K @ 3.50 GHz, gekühlt von Alpenföhn Sella
Mainboard: Asus P8 Z77-V LX2
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB GeIL DragonRAM DDR3-1333
Festplatten: 240 GB INTEL SSD 330; 1 TB SAMSUNG HD103UJ
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Monitor: BenQ V2420
Sound: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi
Netzteil: be quiet! 500W Pure Power 9 CM 80+ Silver
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Suppressor F51


Es hat ja bei Pimp my PC 2016 nicht so richtig geklappt, es musste trotzdem etwas geschehen - daher wurde zum Jahreswechel das alte "Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R" in Rente geschickt und gegen ein "be quiet! 500W Pure Power 9 CM 80+ Silver" eingetauscht.
Die größere Änderung war aber der Umstieg auf das "Thermaltake Suppressor F51" vom alten Chieftech-Gehäuse, insbesondere der Kabelsalat ist nicht mehr (vergleiche angehängte Bilder mit "Kabel des Grauens" in meinem Post von PMPC2016 Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben)

Daher fällt die Wahl schon mal nicht mehr auf eins der be quiet! Gehäuse, sondern auf das kleine "be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM" Set, die 3 × 140 mm lassen sich noch locker in dem F51 unterbringen, wenn es sein muss.

Und ein Bisschen mehr Zug könnte schon nötig sein, wenn von der "alten" "Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 G1 Gaming" auf die "MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G" umgestiegen wird, die 240% Leistung müssen ja auch irgendwo hin, Abwärme-technisch...

Letztendlich landet die Leistung ja auf dem Monitor, und das war diesmal die große Pimp-Entscheidung für mich: "Nur" FHD auf 27 Zoll mit dem BLACK HAWK mit der vollen Dröhnung der 1080 Ti, oder aber WQHD auf 27 Zoll mit der SILVER CROW und "nur" die 1080!?
Der Mittelweg mit dem RED EAGLE fiel schon mal komplett weg, FHD auf 24 Zoll hab ich schon selber, auch wenn das mal eine komplett andere Liga als meine olle BenQ-Kamelle ist.
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass mit der "GTX 1080 Ti" nach hinten einfach mehr möglich sein wird, besonders mit den 11 GB VRam gegenüber der 8 GB der nicht-Ti. Daher ist ein Größen-Pimp des Monitors schon mal super!

Dass die Monitore wieder mit FreeSync anstatt passend zu den GraKas mit G-Sync daher kommen, hake ich mal mit der Begründung "Kompromiss" ab...

Als letztes sei noch der "be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3" erwähnt, der dann den kleinen "Alpenföhn Sella" komplett verdrängen wird, auch wenn der in der Zwischenzeit einen neuen Lüfter erhalten hat, da steht dem neuen Ryzen-Unterbau nichts mehr im Weg, nicht mal kalter, blauer Kaffe!

Daumen gedrückt und pimp on!

Jan (therealjeanpuetz) - ein Selbstschrauber


----------



## FaktorX (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGHX Team,

wieder die geile Aktion, aber leider muss ich mich immer noch bewerben. Das Letzte mal hat irgendwie nicht geklappt. 
Bei meiner Hardware hat sich nicht viel geändert, der Monitor und der Arbeitsspeicher sind ausgetauscht werden.

Die Kryptominer haben mir die Preise der Grakas kaputt gemacht, daher reichts nicht für ne Neue. 

Mein PC pfeift bei BF1 schon aus dem letzten Loch und der Monitor langweilt sich bei zu niedrigen Auflösungen.
Auch wenn die Geforce kein Freesync hat, hoffe ich doch das sie mir endlich hilft den Monitor auszunützen.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist:
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.SNIPER Z87
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 3,3GHz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II 3GB
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution87+
RAM: 2x8GiB Corsair Vegeance
Monitor: Asus MG278Q
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Festplatte: Samsung 830Pro 256GiB, Samsung 850Pro 256GiB und eine WD 20EAR 2TB

Ich will jetzt endlich mal die hohen Auflösungen auch beim Gaming verwenden.

Deshalb hab ich folgende Konfiguration ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hoff ich mal wieder, das ich gewinne.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Michi9800 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

**** PCGH-Pimp my PC 2017 ****


Hallo liebe PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich meinen Rechner für die Pimp my PC Aktion bewerben.
Hier noch einmal ein Lob an die tolle Aktion.


Ich bewerbe mich hier, weil ich mehr Power zum zocken brauche!
So please PCGH pimp my PC


Mein Gaming PC hat derzeit folgende Hardware:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Shark

Mainboard: Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3 rev 2.0

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k @4,2GHz

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3

RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz von Geil

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 380X Nitro

Laufwerke: Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner

Festplatte: SSD 480GB Sandisk Ultra II

Netzteil: be quiet! 700W

Monitor: Medion 22 Zoll 1680x1050

Bundles: Maus Razer Abyssus, Tastatur Logitech G15, Kopfhörer Superlux HD 681




Meine ausgewählten Produkte mit Erklärung: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Grafikpower kann man nie genug haben damit sollten alle Spiele und auch die zukünftigen ohne Probleme laufen und das in voller Bracht (die Grafikkarte passt auch in das Gehäuse da ich den Festplattenkäfig rausnehmen kann).
Mit dem Mainboard kann ich nicht so viel anfangen, da mir die passenden Teile dazu fehlen (CPU, Ram).

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120) (2 Punkte)
Hier habe ich mich für die Lüfter entschieden, weil ich mein Gehäuse total gerne hab, ich mag das Design einfach total und ein paar mehr Lüfter würden sicher zu einer besseren Temperatur in meinem PC beitragen.

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Da mein Netzteil schon über 10 Jahre aufm Buckel hat wäre ein neues echt mal angebracht 
Laut PSU-Kalkulator von be quiet wäre dieses Netzteil auch der Preistipp (auch mit  der neuen Hardware)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
Ein 27 Zoll Monitor mit 2560 x 1440 Auflösung wäre eine ECHTE Verbesserung zu meinem aktuellen Monitor.
Wahrscheinlich ist er auch keine Heizung mehr

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Ich denke mit dem Upgrade würde ich noch ne gute Weile mit Zocken können.
Ich würde die Hardware selbst einbauen da ich sowas gerne mache.

So dann Wünsche ich allen noch viel Glück!



Schöne Grüße aus Stuttgart

Michele D.


----------



## Unreal (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich auch für die Aufrüstoptionen bewerben - gerne hätte ich das Busget anders genutzt, aber Mini-PCs sind scheinbar nicht die Zielgruppe .
Zu gerne würde ich jedoch sehen, wie sich PCGH beim aufrüsten eines SugoSG08 die Finger bricht und vollkommen neue Schimpfwörter erfindet. 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler  <<<< neeeeee mehr geht nicht (Bitte Bilder ansehen xD)

Aktuell nutze ich einen Xeon E3v3 1246 - der leistet noch gute Dienste auf einem Gigabyte Ga-H97N-Wifi mit 16GB Corsair Vengance DDR3 2400.
Als Kühler verwende ich den (grad so passenden) DarkRock TF, ein Cougar GX-S550 ist für die Versorgung zusändig. Grad neu und flüsterleise.
Die etwas betagte GTX670 Windforce 3X ist zwar nicht mehr die jüngste, aber sie läuft leise und zaubert auf einem LG 27MP75 noch immer 1920x1080.

2x SSDs mit 240 und 500GB (Samsung Evo und Sandisk) sorgen für ordentliche Ladezeiten, die 2TB Seagate ist ja fast Standart als Dataengrad.

Wie Ihr merkt - kein Platz für die ganzen Komponenten - also Reduktion aufs wesentliche.
Das Sugo habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal zerlegt und mit weißem Schlagfesten Lack an den Streben neu lackiert.

Somit - viel Erfolg mir. Ich würde euch den PC auch einfach so schicken um das Kabelmanagement mal neu machen zu lassen und damit eine Folge PCGH in Gefahr zu sponsoren


----------



## Nonce (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team, hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für die Aktion "Pimp my PC".

In meinem aktuellen Rechenknecht werkelt ein Xeon 1230v3 mit einer AMD R9 290, alles selbstverständlich wassergekühlt 

CPU-seitig sehe ich aktuell keinen Grund aufzurüsten, aber seitdem ich einen 144Hz-Monitor habe ist die R9 290 permanent überfordert.. Und mich überfordert deren Spulenfiepen...

Also es muss eine neue Graka mit viel Dampf und wenig Fiepen her 
Ein paar neue leise 120mm-Lüfter für Frischluft im Gehäuse dürften auch nicht schaden.

Hier mal ein Bild: https://abload.de/img/img-20170922-wa0002nujo1.jpeg

Sollte ich einer der Auserwählten werden würde ich es wegen der Wakü vorziehen die Komponenten selber einzubauen. Ordentliche Fotos liefer ich dann natürlich gerne 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich bedanke mich für die nette Aktion und wünsche mit natürlich viel Glück


----------



## Drummer1986 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aufrüstaktion.

Mein Aufrüstwunsch:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die Komponenten Selbst verbauen!


Derzeit verbaut:
Maindboard: Gigabyte Z97MX-Gaminig 5
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4,0 GHZ
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: Thermaltake core v21
Monitor: LG 27EN43
CPU-Kühler: Fractal Design Celsius S24 Water Cooling  (mit be quiet! silent wing 2)

Bis auf meine Grafikkarte bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, der 4670K reicht auch noch vollkommen aus.
Nur die Grafikkarte limitiert.
Daher würde mir das echt helfen, eine gute neue Karte zu haben und dem Schnellen Monitor!

Ich würde mich riesig freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSmurf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

auch ich versuche hier mein (nicht vorhandenes) Glück und werfe mich in den Auswahltopf 



Mein Aktuelles System, das ich Mitte August angefangen habe aufzurüsten, setzt sich momentan aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen.

Gehäuse:                                                 Corsair Carbide 270R
CPU:                                                          AMD RyZen R5 1600X
Mainboard:                                            Gigabyte GA-AB350 Gaming 3
RAM:                                                         Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 2x8 GB Kit
CPU Kühler:                                          bequiet! Pure Rock
Netzteil:                                                  Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Grafik:                                                      Asus GeForce GTX 660Ti OC DCII 2GB
Gehäuselüfter:                                     in   >        3x Arctic F12 PWM PST  (Front)
                                                                     out>       1x Cooltek Silent 140mm PWM (Deckel)
                                                                     1x Corsair 120mm Werkslüfter (Heck)
Monitor:                                                  Belinea o.Display 2_22
dauerhaft verbaute HDD´s            2TB Toshiba 7200U/min SATA III
                                                                     500GB Western Digital SATA II
                                                                     + diverse andere HDD´s als Datenspeicher für Grafiken/Bilder für mein modding Hobby die ich einfach ins Gehäuse lege wenn sie gebraucht werden
(SSD                                                          Crucial MX300 525GB M.2   bestellt)


Wie schon erwähnt habe ich Mitte August meinen Xeon E5450 OC mit seinen 8GB DDR2 800 in Rente geschickt da dieser zwar auf Minimum Einstellungen noch alle Spiele laufen lässt, aber ab und an das ganze doch schon ein wenig ruckelt und auch nicht mehr schön aussieht. Diesen habe ich gegen ein Board von Gigabyte. einen RyZen 1600X und 3000er DDR4 Speicher aus dem Hause Corsair ersetzt. Da mein Budget dann erst einmal schon verbraucht war, habe ich den Rest einfach aus meinem alten System übernommen. 
Leider ist mein System so wie es ist durch die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil auch sehr Laut was ich mit diesem Upgrade in den Griff kriegen möchte.
Im einzelnen stören mich folgende Elemente zu einem für mich Perfektem System.

Das Gehäuse:
Das Carbide 270R ist von der Verarbeitung und aussehen her ein super Gehäuse, wenn dort nicht das ungeschützte Lüftergitter im Deckel wäre was zum einen Geräusche ungehemmt nach aussen lässt und zum anderen man durch den nicht vorhandenen Staubfilter das Gehäuse mindestens 1x die Woche auspusten muss. Auch die "nur" 2 USB Ports  und die Position des gesamten Bedienfeldes auf der rechten Seite empfinde ich als ein großes Manko, da man das Gehäuse so immer mit größerem Abstand zu Gegenständen oder der Wand Platzieren muss wenn man öfters an die Ports muss. Dort frage ich mich warum Corsair dieses nicht auf die Seite des Glasfensters/Hauptseite  gelegt hat, aber das spielt hier auch nichts zur Sache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte:
Die Grafikkarte hat mir in den über 4 Jahren gute Dienste geleistet, aber leider ist sie durch ihr alter jetzt doch am Limit ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit. Aktuelle Spiele wie Pubg, GTA V , SW Battlefront II, CoD WWII etc lassen sich zwar jetzt mit dem Ryzen und meiner nativen Micky-Maus-Auflösung von 1680x1050 noch auf meist mittleren Einstellungen Spielen, aber dort sind die FPS dann leider nicht so wie man sie sich wünschen würde und die Framedrops sind manchmal einfach nur "die Hölle" vor allem wenn diese in entscheidenden Situationen passieren. 
Altersbedingt ist die Karte dann auch nicht mehr die leiseste und kühlste. Sie ist schon im mittleren Drehzahlbereich "sehr gut" zu hören und wird trotz gewechselter WLP und sehr guter Gehäusebelüftung sehr Warm. 
Die Grafikkarte wäre der nächste Punkt auf meiner persönlichen "to buy" Liste was geupgradet werden sollte, was ich aber aus Gründen der Preis- und Budgetsituation momentan hinauszöger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil:
Das Thermaltake Hamburg ist (nach meiner Bilder und Musikplatte) das älteste Teil in meiner Konfiguration (habe dieses gekauft als es noch Frisch in den Regalen stand) und war genau genommen noch nie wirklich leise, ist jetzt aber auch sehr deutlich hörbar, selbst im idle Betrieb. Ausserdem sind die farbigen Kabel am ganzen recht störend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Monitor:
Der Monitor ist aufgrund der Auflösung von 1680x1050 und der Artefaktproduktion nicht mehr im Stand der Zeit. Die tolle Farbe des Monitors stört auch ein wenig da dieses weiss/cremefarbene Billigplastik am Rand durch die Wärme des Displays im laufe der Jahre bräunlich angesetzt hat und trotz Nichtraucherhaushalt aussieht als hätte jemand dauerhaft vor diesem Geraucht. Alles in allem, sieht nicht schön aus und die Leistung ist auch nicht mehr stimmig.


Mein Wunschupgrade würde wie folgt aussehen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)


Begründung für die Auswahl
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
Die Grafikkarte reicht für meine Verhältnisse (und auch für den dann eventuell neuen Monitor  ) völlig aus und ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Angebot aus Sicht eines 1080p Powerusers (nach der 1060 6G) mit Blick auf die Stromrechnung am Jahresende. Sie wäre auch die Wahl für mein normales Upgrade wenn die Preise dann nach erscheinen der 1070ti dann hoffentlich ein wenig purzeln  . Ich hätte zwar noch die Punkte für die GTX 1080 über, aber dieses sehe ich nicht als nötig an, da würde ich eher die 1070ti vorziehen 

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt
Das Netzteil bietet genug Leistung für meine Konfiguration ist leise, modular und effizient. 

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
Das Gehäuse bietet meiner Meinung nach ein "Rundum-Sorglos" Paket. Es sind Silent Wings 3 Lüfter und LED Strips inklusive. es ist genügend Platz um meine weiteren HDD´s zu installieren, man kann die überflüssigen Käfige  ausbauen um so einen schönen cleanen Innenraum zu erhalten (wie man an meinem Bild erkennen kann mag ich aufgeräumte Gehäuse ). I/O Panel ist von vorne komplett bedienbar, links- oder rechtsseitiger einbau der Komponenten. gedämmt, QI Ladefeld (!!) und Lüftersteuerung. 

Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
Ein 1080p Monitor reicht mir persönlich aus, nur solle er wie in diesem Fall ein bisschen größer sein, da ich auf diesem auch den ein oder anderen Film gucken würde. WQHD/4k sehe ich noch nicht als nötig an, da ich mit meinem jetzigen Setup ja nicht einmal FHD erreiche und dieses ja schon ein Sprung in die richtige Richtung wäre.

Um das ganze am Ende dann noch abzurunden würde ich mir dann persönlich noch einen anderen CPU Kühler kaufen, der dann nicht wie der Pure Rock nur in eine Richtung verbaut werden kann und die warme Luft von der GPU durch den Kühler zieht und der vom optischen in das Gehäuse auch hineinpasst.

Schöne Grüße und allen viel Glück


----------



## Avero (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

erst einmal vielen Dank an euch und eure Partner, dass ihr so ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet. 
Das ist mein aktueller PC:

CPU: FX8320E
CPU Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 mit Artic F9 PWM
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 3 R2.0
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 Mhz 
Grafikkarte: PowerColor R9 270X 2GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
SSD: Kingston HyperX 120GB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake H23
PSU: Corsair CX500M
Lüfter: 1x Thermaltake Pure S 12, 1x Arctic F12 PWM
Monitor 1: ASUS VS228N (21,5 Zoll)
Monitor 2: BenQ FP767  (17 Zoll)

Über diese Komponenten würde ich mich besonders freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Leider ist vorgestern meine Grafikkarte gestorben, ich konnte sie aber zum Glück durch backen erstmal wiederbeleben. Da das wahrscheinlich keine Dauerlösung ist, würde ich mich total über die GTX 1080 freuen. Zusammen mit dem 144Hz-Monitor werden auch neuere Titel wieder ein Augenschmaus.
Ich würde die Komponenten selbst verbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoertebeker64 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX-Team,

mein PC :

CPU : Intel Core i7 860
CPU Kühler : Boxed
Motherboard : FOXCONN P55A
RAM : 16GB DDR3
Grafikkarte : Radeon HD 5870
SSD : 119GB Samsung 830 Series
HDD : 500GB Samsung HD501J
Netzteil : Thermaltake Germany Series Berlin 630W
Monitor : LG Flatron L227WTP
Gehäuse : Cooltek

gewünschte Aufrüstoption;

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
_Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an alle Bewerber,
mit freundlichen Grüßen!
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cbladep (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, ich Versuche es dieses mal nicht für mich selber, sondern für mein Dad.......er ist mit dem alten PC viel schlechter dran als ich 

sein aktuelles System ist:
Mainboard: GIgabyte GA-EP45 DS3
Grafikkarte: GTX 560 mit 2 Lüftern, wovon schon einer defekt ist....  
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo Q9550
Speicher 8 GB Ram
HDD: WD BLUE 1 TB
WIndows 10


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Gast20190819 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Krass wäre die msi 1080ti, 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt,
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 3 ×140 mm,
exakt 50/50 freiwählbarn punkten

aktuelles system:
crosshair 6 hero 
8 gb gskill tridenz rgb 2133 mhz 
ryzen 7 1700 
msi rx 470 gaming x 
lg 27ud68p-b

viel glück an alle teilnehmer


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Entwurf, Foto vom Innenleben folgt.)

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Als Upgrade für aktuell


AMD FX 8320E unter einem Ben Nevis
ASRock 970 Extreme R2.0
8GB Kingston Value RAM 1333
Intenso SSD 128GB / System
2TB Samsung Spinpoint F4
Gainward GTX 770 Phantom
Be Quiet Pure Power 10 600W
in einem Lepa Enyx Tower


----------



## esel337 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bestehendes System:
MSI Z97m Anniversary
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 
G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 16GB
550Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX
Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro
EKL Ben Nevis
BeQuit Pure Base 600
Crucial BX200 240GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde persönlich vorbei kommen und euch den PC vorbeibringen (ich arbeite nämlich Fürth). Es wäre interessant zu sehen wie es bei euch in der Redaktion zugeht .


----------



## Dodl86 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählt:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
Intel i5 2500k
CoolerMaster Nepton 240M
16 GB KLEVV Genuine DDR3-2400
EVGA GTX 1070 SC Black Edition
1x 240GB SSD
2x 2TB WD HDD
Netzteil: EVGA 850W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Suppressor F51
Gehäuselüfter 4x Thermaltake Riing 140mm
Monitor: Acer P246HL

Allen Teilnehmer viel Glück


----------



## Windwaechter (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System:

- ASUS M5A78m
- AMD 965 BE
- nVidia GT 640
- Corsair CX500
- Boxed Cooler
- Gehäuselüfter CoolerMaster
- Gehäuse Merc Alpha
- Roccat Kone XTD, Roccat Sense Large, Logitech InternetNavigator SE
- iiyama ProLite 435S

Meine angedachte Aufrüstoption:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Kaby-Lame (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Mathis_B schrieb:


> Krass wäre die msi 1080ti,
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt,
> be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 3 ×140 mm,
> exakt 50/50 freiwählbarn punkten
> ...


Sorry, du musst einen Monitor auswählen, sonst ist die Bewerbung ungültig


----------



## Kaby-Lame (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wird durch Version mit Bild ersetzt


----------



## Tweetmaster (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunsch-Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3450
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: AS Rock Z77 Pro3
RAM: 8 GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600
GPU: Gainward GTX 780 Ti (3 GB) - Power-Limit auf 85 % (Netzteil zu schwach)
PSU: BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 400W
SSD: 128 GB Samsung SSD 830
HDD: 1 TB
Gehäuse: Cooltek Timaios
Monitor: Acer 24" Full HD


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Derzeit verbaut:


 Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
 Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
 Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
 Festplatten: Samsung 840 120GB, 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
 Grafikkarte: MSi Radeon R9 270X GAMING 2G
 Netzteil: 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9
 Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
 Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Die ausgewählten Komponenten:


> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
> ...



Der Xeon ist im Prinzip ein ein i7 4770 non k, daher bin ich CPU-seitig ok. Nun, die 270X wird langsam alt, daher wäre es wohl am sinnvollsten diese zu ersetzen inkl. Netzteil.
Der Bildschirm scheint ein 144hz Modell zu sein, das würde die 1080 wohl gut befeuern können. 


Hier die pics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tenferenzu (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: i7 4790k
MB: Asus ROG Maximus Hero 7
CPU-Lüfter: BQ! DarkRockPro3
GPU: EVGA 960 SSC 2Gb
NT: BQ! Straight Power 10 600W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Gehäuselüfter: die ollen standard Dinger von FD (sind mittlerweile schon ziemlich laut..) und 1 Arctic F14 Silent (immer noch schön leise  )
Monitor: Der standard 1080p Monitor  von Asus (VS247HR)
RAM: 16Gb (2x8) 1866 Kingston HyperX




Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine Grafikkarte schwächelt in den meisten Games schon ziemlich, hier ist definitv ein Upgrade nötig. Des weiteren bin ich ein ziemlicher Silent-Freak und deshalb steht demnächst mal ein Lüftertausch an. Das Netzteil hat auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und fängt an nicht so vertrauenserweckende Geräusche zu machen. Ich weiß nicht was ich zum Monitor sagen soll, aber selbst der macht Geräusche (Spulenfiepen) wenn man zu viel Grau auf dem Schirm hat. Ansonsten ist der noch ganz in Ordnung, aber 1440p und ne 1070 wären halt schon was feines 
Mit der Aufrüstung meines PCs würdet ihr unter anderem meinem 2. PC (bzw. den von meinem jüngeren Bruder) eine 960 (vorher HD7850) sowie 3 alte Geäuselüfter (vorher gar keine..) spendieren. Kaskadische Nutzung FTW! Keine Ahnung ob ihr die restlichen Komponenten meines 2. Pcs auch braucht, aber falls doch, sie sind in der Signatur  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Hoffe das funktioniert, habe hier noch nie Bilder über das Forum selber gepostet.)

Viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## Xerax (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

meine gewünschten Upgrade Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

mein System:
Gehäuse Casetek cs-1018
ASRock Z77pro4 Mainboard
CPU Core i5 3570K Boxed
8GB DDR3 PC3-10700
120 GB SSD EVO 840
500 GB Samsung Festplatte
Monitor Dell U2515

Ich würde alles gerne selber zusammenbauen da das Gehäuse doch ziemlich schwer ist. Die Bilder vom Zusammenbau würde ich selbstversändlich dokumentieren und Ihnen zukommen lassen.

Viele Grüße an Alle und viel Spass


----------



## Kaby-Lame (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuell: B350 Tomahawk
Ryzen 5 1600 @ Thermalright Macho Rev. B (dessen Lüfter rattert -.-)
Asus Radeon Rx 480 Strix
Be Quiet Silent Base 600
Aoc Agon Ag241Qx

Würde mich bewerben mit folgenden Komponenten: 
MSI Geforce GTX1080
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (welcher zugegebenermaßen nur als 2.Monitor dienen würde, da man einen auswählen muss  )

Allen anderen viel Erfolg


----------



## Scorpion86 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Aufrüstungsauswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard:           Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H Rev 1.2
CPU:                         Intel Core i5-3470 
CPU-Lüfter:          ARCTIC Freezer Extreme Rev. 2
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 Team Elite-Group
GPU:                        GIGABYTE GTX 670 WindForce 3X OC 2GB
Netzteil:                 BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 400W
Gehäuse:               Sharkoon T28 green
Gehäuselüfter:   Sharkoon Original 3x 120mm Lüfter
Monitor:                Samsung S22C450BW
Festplatten:         Samsung SSD 840 Series (250GB), Toshiba TR-150 (480GB), Toshiba DT01ACA300 (3000GB)

Zur Begründung:

Die Komponenten meines aktuellen Systems sind merklich in die Jahre gekommen. Ein riesen Performance-Schub hat der Einbau der SSD Festplatten, vor einiger Zeit, gebracht.
Nach dem vor wenigen Wochen meine Grafikkarte (Radeon 7850HD) den Dienst quittiert hat, habe ich mir erst einmal  die alte Grafikkarte eines Freundes geliehen. Eine neue Graka zu kaufen ist für mich bei den derzeitigen Preisen einfach nicht drin, noch sinnvoll.
Größtes Aufrüstpotential sehe ich daher im Grafik-Bereich meines Systems. Neben einer neuen Grafikkarte ist daher, fast schon zwingend, ein neues Netzteil nötig. Der nächste logische Schritt ist daher für mich auch den Bildschirm auszutauchen. Nur so lässt sich dann die Grafikpower auch sinnvoll nutzen. 


Vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel und allen viel Glück (vor allem mir  )


----------



## Keksdeu (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktueller Build:

ASRock Z77 Extreme4
16 GB DDR3 RAM zusammengewürfelt
Intel Core i5-3570K
Ein alter Samsung 22" TFT mit 1920x1080 und mittlerweile trüben Bild 
AMD Radeon R9 390X 8GB GDDR5 RAM

    Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte) (Für mich ist hier der VRAM wichtig, erhöht hoffentlich die "Lebensdauer" der Karte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)





Die Grafikkarte ist ein wenig betagt und verbraucht doch recht viel Strom, im Winter zwar praktisch zu heizen aber auch irgendwann wird das zu warm und laut. Der Monitor weist leider immer mehr lichthöfe auf und wenn man schon mal G-Sync nutzen kann dann braucht man den Monitor passen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flipflop128 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja da haben einige hier wirklich kaum potential zum Aufrüsten aber machen doch mit 
Die Priorität PC ist wegen meiner aktuellen Casecon (Haus) etwas in den Hintergrund geraten, soll nun sofern finanzierbar, wieder aktualisiert werden.

Aktuelles System:
i5 2500K  !!!! ja der läuft wirklich seit über 6 Jahren wie ne eins aber ist doch schon etwas betagt für die meisten aktuellen Spiele
8GB G-Skill DDR3
Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
500W Netzteil 
AMD RX480 8GB  ( Das einzig aktuelle Teil in der Kiste)
Samsung EVO 128GB SATA

Ich müsste also noch in ein paar ander Komponenten inverstieren um mit den vorgegebenen ein gut laufendes System zu erschaffen.

Meine neue Zusammenstellung:
MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 
be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Schade das MSI nichts anständiges im ITX oder µ-ATX -Format im petto hat Sonst würde ich das ganze natürlich in meine Turbinensau stopfen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...n-sau-2016-a-7580-picture932610-004-43-a.html


----------



## Drakor (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Mein PC lief nie richtig und wollte diesen demnächst sowieso aufrüsten, da bietet sich das hier doch ganz gut an 
Neus aktuelles Mainboard, RAM, CPU, Graka, Monitor (die guten 4:3 Walpaper sind immer mehr am aussterben )
Meine Aktuelle Graka ist das einzige GTX770 Model, was nicht mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist oder so. Damals zu spät gecheckt und bis heute muss ich die durch Tricks bis auf 60% Leistung runter drosseln, weil sonnst crachst jedes Spiel nach einiger Zeit... also wirklich jedes... unabhängig von dem Grafikanspruch (der bestimmt nur den Zeitraum wann). Also selbst Minecraft Vanilla. Damals 1 Jahr Taschengeld und Geburtstagsgeld für flöten gegangen.  Das erste mal im leben könnte ich eine Garantie nutzen und habs verpeilt. Naja selbst schuld 


Aktuelle Komponente

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 550/551
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E9 700W
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Truspirit 140
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-V LX
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX770 Inno 3D iChiLL 2GB
Monitor: HP LP 2065 
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840EV0 120GB; 
SHDD 2TB (Name vergessen, war ein Geschenk)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunsch-Komponente

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Viel Glück euch anderen Teilnehmern!


----------



## Cinnayum (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

aller guten Dinge sind drei und somit bewerbe ich mich wieder einmal mit dem PC meiner Frau am Gewinnspiel.
Der Account wurde damals eigens für den ersten Durchlauf Pimp my PC erstellt und hat auch nach wie vor diesen mädchenhaften Namen  .
Trotzdem ist daraus eine recht aktive Teilnahme am Forenleben geworden und auch einige Bauteile in diesem PC sind hier aus dem MP. 

Verbaut sind im Moment:
Xigmatek Midgard White Knight Gehäuse
ASRock Z 77 Pro 4
Intel i5-3570K
Prolimatech Megahalems + BeQuiet Pure Wings 120mm
16 GB G.Skill DDR3-1866 RAM
BeQuiet Pure Power CM-500W
Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce 2 GB GDDR5
2 HDDs (1.000 GB + 320 GB)

Monitor
BenQ G2200W 22" 1680x1050

Der Grund wieso ich mich nicht mit meiner Kiste bewerbe ist ganz einfach. Ich bin mit meinem zufrieden und sie hat nicht die Kohle, um ihren aufzurüsten.
Außerdem ist er von Abstürzen geplagt, die vermutlich der Grafikkarte zuzurechnen sind.

Ausgesucht habe ich:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) - um der Abstürze Herr zu werden
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte) - weil der Lüfter am Megahalems mangels PWM nicht durch das Board regelbar ist und immer voll aufdreht
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) - gleicher Grund, und um das Gehäuse damit auszustatten
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte) - weil 1680x1050 nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind und 27" nicht auf den Schreibtisch passen *hust*


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zum perfekten Glück fehlte dann noch eine SSD, aber soweit denke ich erstmal noch nicht.
Dann Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## ThisEvo (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Klasse Aktion und toll dass wir so die Möglichkeit haben, auch wenn das Budget derzeit nicht da ist, dennoch mal etwas tolles Neues testen können. 

Meine Auswahl wäre:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System ist derzeit folgendermaßen aufgestellt:

CPU: i5 7400 @ 3.00 Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Intel boxed Kühler
Mainboard: MSI Z270 GAMING PRO
GPU: Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280
RAM: 2x8GB G Skill Ripjaws @ 1600 Mhz 
SSD: 500GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO
HDD: 512 GB Seagate ST3320613AS
Netzteil: Corsair TX 650W
Gehäuse: RAIDMAX Smilodon
Monitor: LG Flatron W2486L
LG Blu-Ray Brenner + DVD/Blu-Ray Laufwerk
Revoltec Star Series Cardreader + USB

Vielleicht kann ich ja nach über 7 Jahren endlich eine andere Grafik genießen und kabeltechnisch aufräumen. Auch ein leiseres Gehäuse wäre top.

Vielen Dank also schon jetzt für die Möglichkeit und den Gewinnern schon jetzt viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen.

Da ich seit jeher meinen PC selber zusammenbaue, möchte ich dies gern beibehalten und möchte mir die Komponenten zusenden lassen.


----------



## smash_It (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Na dann mach ich auch einmal mit 

derzeit verbaut:

CPU: AMD FX 4100
MB: ASUS M5Airgendwas (99FX v2?)
RAM: 4x4GB (Corsair glaube ich)
Gehäuse: Chieftec Bravo
Graka: Sapphire HD7850
Monitore: 27" +17" von Eizo
Netzteil: 650W von Corsair
Dazu noch 2 Datengräber, eine SSD und 2 Optische Laufwerke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haben will:
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 50 (10 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich die 50 Punkte nicht voll ausreize?
Ich will am ende ein Ryzen System mit Multimonitor haben
nvidia kommt mir da nicht ins Gehäuse


----------



## Obliterator (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

*Wunschkomponenten**:
*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)*

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiger Computer:
*CPU: i7 4770K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Grafikkarte: GTX 780 EVGA
RAM: 8 GB Kingston
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Pro4
Netzteil: 850W Corsair
Monitor: 1920x1080 60Hz Asus
Gehäuse: Big-Tower Bitfenix
Lüfter: Aerocool
Maus: Zowie FK2
Tastatur: mechanisch ASUS
Mauspad: Zowie
Headset: Sennheiser PC360

Zum letzen Mal hat sich nicht viel verändert aber Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher und Gehäuse konnten ein Upgrade vertragen.
Ein weiterer Bildschirm ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.*


Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie immer coole Aktion und viel Glück an alle.


----------



## Safecheese (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo. Die Aktion ist echt Klasse.

Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor:  AMD FX 6300
Grafikkarte: Palit Jetstream GTX 670
Gehäuse: Dynapower Blackwidow
Arbeitsspeicher: 12GB DDR3
Monitor: Acer lcd242
Netzteil: LC Power LC665


----------



## Nobody2512 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier erst mal ein ein Bild von meinem "Schmuckstück":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: i5 2500k
Kühler: Boxed
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
RAM: 8GB DDR3-1333 Teamgroup Elite
PSU: Be quiet Pure Power L8 400W
GPU: Asus Gtx 560 ti -> Anfang des Jahres nach 2x Backen endgültig gestorben.
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 500GB (128gb Crucial M4 vorhanden aber momentan nicht verbaut).
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Edition

Nachdem im März meine Gtx 560ti nun endgültig starb, ist von meinem einstigen Schlachtschiff nicht mehr viel übrig. 
Gebaut Q4 2011, nachdem ich meine ersten "Spieleerfahrungen" auf einem Mittelklasse Notebook machen durfte, segelten wir gemeinsam über einige Tausend Stunden Medal Of Honor 2010, BF3, BF4, Diablo 3, FarCry und vieles mehr. Es waren nicht immer 120 FPS und auch keine Ultra Einstellungen, aber jede Menge Spielspaß.

Drei und halb Jahre später gab es immer mehr Aussetzer und Artefakte in den vorher problemlos laufenden Spielen. Einen Backvorgang später (da sich eine andere Reparaturmaßnahme aufgrund des Zeitwertes nicht mehr lohnten) lief alles wieder. Genau ein Jahr lang. Der zweite Backvorgang hielt bis Ende Februar des Jahres. 
Aufgrund meines Studiums (Ingenieur und Freizeit?) und der fehlenden Grafikkarte habe ich meinen Rechner etwas vernachlässigt und er dient heute nur für den Office-Betrieb. An Spielen ist mit der iGPU ja nicht zu denken.

Nun kommen nach und nach wieder Spiele raus die mich wirklich reizen: Namentlich Assassins Creed, PlayerUnknowns Battleground, sogar das neue Far Cry mit mal wieder interessanten Settings.

Meine Aufrüstpläne schiebe ich immer weiter vor mir her:
- Warte mal ab was AMD mit Ryzen bringt. -> Die reine Spiele Leistung von Ryzen ist für 144Hz ja nicht so ideal
- Schau mal ob Intel mit Coffee Lake die Kurve kriegt. -> Eigentlich bin ich jetzt nicht bereit so viel Geld für einen Sechskerner auf einer Plattform (Z370) zu investieren von der ich nicht sicher sein kann, dass Intel nicht noch was für den Achtkerner ändert. Ich vermute, dass der Achtkerner eine ähnliche Lebensdauer wie die Sandy-Bridge Reihe haben wird, da die Konsolen ja auch über 8 Kerne verfügen. Hinzu kommen ja der aktuell sehr teure DDR4 RAM und ein neues Netzteil.
- Aktuell warte ich auf den Achtkerner von Intel und den Ryzen Refresh 2018 (Ja, warten kann man immer).


*Hier meine Auswahl:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 x 140mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt:49 Punkte von 50(1 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
Den i5 möchte ich wegen der oben genannten Gründe noch mal die Sporen geben. Er sollte übergangsweise noch ausreichen. Da jeder Kühler besser als der Boxer Kühler ist habe ich mich für den be quiet! Pure Rock entschieden. Ich weiß nicht genau auf welche Plattform ich in Zukunft wechseln werde und ob im Falle des Intel Octacores Luftkühlung überhaupt noch ausreichend ist (Danke nochmal an Intel für das Einsparen von 2ct beim TIM ^^). 

Ich liebäugele mit dem Fractal Design Define C ohne Sichtfenster. Schmal, schlicht, leise. Besonders in Verbindung mit den SW3. Gehöre nicht (mehr) zur Generation RGB. 

Als Netzteil soll es das kommende be quiet! Straight Power 11 mit 550W werden. Hab mit be quiet! nur positive Erfahrung gemacht bezüglich Lautstärke,Stabilität,  Spulenfiepen etc. Deshalb auch keins aus den gegebenen Optionen.

Habe einen ASUS VG236H Monitor (1920x1080,120Hz,TN). Mittlerweile gibt es ja 1440p, 144Hz, IPS Monitore. Jedoch hält mich einmal der Preis und andererseits das Backlightbleeding davon ab. Wenn ich Richtung 600€ für einen Monitor zahle erwarte ich, dass er auch im dunkeln gut aussieht, möchte allerdings auch nicht mehr in 1440p, 144Hz und TN investieren. Deshalb habe ich mich für die Einstiegsoption seitens Iiyama entschieden. 120Hz habe ich bereits hier stehen, aber manchmal hätte ich gerne einen Größeren Monitor, gerade was Office-Anwendungen angeht.

Zuletzt die Grafikkarte:
An diesem Slider habe ich am Längsten rumgespielt.
Generell lenkt mich bei meinem Plänen die Vernunft Richtung Gtx 1060 6GB da ich mich momentan noch bei 1080p befinde. Diese kostet jedoch aktuell 270€. Mit der 1070ti dürfte die 1070 auch etwas sinken und dann stehe ich wieder vor dem Dilemma. Vielleicht 80€ mehr für +2gb VRAM und mehr Leistung. Ähnlich kleine Stufen sind es dann zur 1070ti und 1080.
Wenn ich mir jedoch was aussuchen darf, muss ich ja nicht vernünftig sein . Deshalb habe ich mich für die GTX 1080ti 11gb entschieden. Es fällt mehr in die Kategorie "Würde/Könnte ich mir nicht kaufen, aber träumen darf man doch". Die 11GB sollten auch, wenn der VRAM aktuell steigt wie sonst was, mit der Leistung die nächsten 3 Jahre reichen um oben mitzuspielen (See what I did there? ) ohne auf die Idee zu kommen, dass man aufrüsten "müsse". Spätestens mit einem CPU Upgrade im nächsten Jahr wäre ich dann gerüstet für 144Hz in 1440p. 

So ist doch länger geworden als es sollte. 
Tolle Aktion von Euch und euren Partnern. Auch den Anderen hier viel Glück .


----------



## Sturwind (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hoffe auf diesem Weg endlich meine Spiele wieder flüssiger spielen zu können.

Mein System ist:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77x-D3H
Arbeitsspeicher: 8Gb DDR3 
Prozessor: i72600 boxed
Graka: Palit Jetstream GTX 660 TI
Gehäuse: Inter-Tech GM-C10

Zusammengestellt: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ghorgal (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine "alte" Krücke braucht langsam ein Update. Obwohl mein CPU zwar schon etwas betagt ist, habe ich mit dieser keine großen Probleme in aktuellen Titeln und zur Not kann ich da noch ein wenig rauskitzeln.  Das limitierende war immer wieder die Grafikkarte. Mein Freund hat ein fast identisches System (CPU, RAM), nur mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte (GTX 1070). Ich kann daher gut nachvollziehen, was meine Auswahl an meinem PC ausmacht----->VIEEEEL  und der Monitor dazu---->WOAHHH 

Mein PC-Opa:
CPU:                  Intel Core i5 4670k
CPU-Kühler:  Boxed Kühler
Mainboard:    Gigabyte MainBoard GA-Z97-D3H
RAM:                 4x GSkill 4GB Ripsaw @2133Mhz
Grafikkarte:   Asus Strix GTX 970
Gehäuse:         Sharkoon BD28
Netzteil:          500 Watt Lian Li Modular
Lüfter:              Rote waren beim Gehäuse dabei und ein alter blauer

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarn (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mein Wunsch für ein PC Update,

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

das derzeitge Equipment

Mainboard MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Prozessor Intel i7 4770k
GraKa Sapphire Trixx R9-290
Speicher 16GB G.Skill Trident X
BigTower Corsair Onyx

ich bin jahrelanger Abonent der PC Games und PC Games Hardware und freue mich auf jede kommende Ausgabe, macht weiter so!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle83 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, erstmal eine Klasse Aktion zum richtigen Zeitpunkt  . 
Da nun alle Karten von Intel und AMD auf dem Tisch liegen, ist es bei mir nun an der Zeit zu upgraden. Mein in die Jahre gekommener PC (in diesem Monat genau 4 Jahre  ) pfeift nun auch schon aus dem letzten Loch. Die Graka kommt kaum noch hinterher, Kabelmanagement  im Tower nicht vorhanden und der erste Lüfter fängt schon an die arbeit zu verweigern (siehe bilder). Ich war mal so verrückt und habe, weil der Dark Base Pro 900 so cool ist, um ihn herum mein System gepimpt. Aktuell kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden ob ein 1600X, refresh oder doch ein 8700K das neue Herzstück des Pc´s werden soll.

Daher kam bei mir diese Konstellation zustande:  

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell verbaute:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
EKL Alpenföhn Broken
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-D3H
GraKa: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770
Ram: 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
Netzteil: Corsair CX600M
Sound: Asus Xonar DGX
Tower: Thermaltake Armor 
Monitor: Acer G245H



Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel glück


----------



## build2017 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Moin, Moin,*
PCGHX Community, sehr verehrte Mitbewerber…

Ich möchte hiermit auch gerne an der netten, *quasi sehr bringenden, Aktion* teilnehmen. Ich habe Anfang diesen Jahres mir einen neuen Rechner selbst zusammengestellt und auch mit viel *Freude und Feingefühl* zusammengebaut. Es macht einfach *Spaß*, seinen *Rechner zusammenzubauen*, mit dem man die nächsten Jahre Freude haben wird. Die Zeit vergeht wie im Fluge und man unterbricht gerne seine Arbeit wenn es schon* 01.00Uhr* ist und sagt sich: _,,Na dann habe ich morgen ja noch was zu tun“_
Mir haben etliche Forenbeiträge/Diskussionen hier im Forum sehr *weitergeholfen*, sei es um RAM Geschwindigkeiten, Kompatibilitäten oder Erfahrungsberichte zu All in one Wasserkühlungen.
PCGHX Videos waren mir auch eine große Hilfe, top! Weiter so wie gehabt PCGHX Team.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtsdestotrotz musste das Budget eingeplant quasi priorisiert werden und da blieben bei mir leider die Grafiklösung und die Visualisierung der Grafiklösung (GraKa + Monitor) auf der Strecke…

Viel gesabbel hin und her, hier mein System und meine Gewinn-Wunschkonfiguration.


*ATM Build2017*

•	CPU: Intel i5 7500
•	CPU Cool: Corsair H115i (Silent Wings 3 Upgrade)
•	Mainboard: Asus Strix B250f
•	Ram: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 2400 Kit
•	SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB, Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
•	Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 960 WF2OC 4GB
•	Netzteil: 500W beQuiet Pure Power 10
•	Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M
•	Monitor Samsung Sync Master TA350 von uralt 2010


* << Pimp my PC 2017 >>**

≫Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
≫Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
≫Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
≫Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)*

in diesem Sinne, ich würde mich riesig über den Gewinn dieser Aktion 2017 freuen um für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet zu sein.
*PCGHX...?! schön isses´... immer wieder mit Euch!*


----------



## Darthsenso (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System:

CPU: i7 4770k
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Mpower
Ram: 32 Gb DDR3 2400 Corsair Vengeance Pro
GPU: Powercolor R9 390x Devils Hybrid mit Raijintek Morpheus
CPU Kühler: Cryorig C7
Laufwerk: LG Bluray Brenner
Speicher: 1TB HDD 250GB SSD
Netzteil: Corsair AX1200
Gehäuse: Corsair Vengeance C70

Meine Auswahl:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Warum habe ich mich für diese Auswahl entschieden:

Grafikkarte:
Bei meiner R9 390x  ist leider die Pumpe kaputt weshalb sie jetzt mit einem Morpheus gekühlt wird. Dazu hat sie das schlimmste Spulenfiepen das ich je gehört habe. Was neues in Form der MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G wäre hier angebracht.

CPU-Kühler:
Auch hier war ein AiO, in Form eines Alphacool Eisbär 240, verbaut. Leider hatte dieser eine Leckage weshalb ich Ihn gegen einen Cryorig C7 tauschen musste, den ich noch hier liegen hatte. Dieser hält die CPU Stock zwar kühl genug,  Übertakten ist aber leider nicht möglich. In dieser Kategorie hab ich mich für den be quiet! Pure Rock entschieden. Die besseren Optionen kommen für mich nicht in frage da der Dark Rock Pro3 nicht über meinen RAM passt und ein AiO erst mal nichts mehr in meinem PC zu suchen hat.

Gehäuse:
Eigentlich halte ich das Corsair Vengeance C70 immer noch für ein schönes Gehäuse. Leider finde ich aber die Festplattenkäfige nicht mehr und muss die Festplatte im 5,25 Zoll Schacht unterbringen. Deshalb würde ich meine Hardware gerne in das Silent Base 800 umziehen.

Monitor:
Momentan habe ich einen HP Compaq LE2202x ein 21,5Zoll 1920x1080 60hz TN Monitor. 24Zoll und 144hz wäre super deshalb hätte ich hier gerne den iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 .


----------



## Spirity (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier meine derzeitige Hardware,

Cpu		Ryzen R5 1600 (oc auf 3,7Ghz)
Cpu Kühler 	Enermax Liqmax II 240
Board		AsRock Killer X370 SLI
Ram 		G.Skill Flare X 2400 (2x8Gb)
Grafik		AMD Radeon R9 380 
SSD 		crucial bx200 240gb
HDD		Hitachi 1TB
HDD2		Seagate 1TB
Netzteil	LC Power 550watt
Gehäuse		Kolink Aviator 

Meine Wunsch Komponeten sind:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Killswitch2008 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tja in der Tat, spiele Ruckeln in meiner Auflösung ordentlich, woher wusstet ihr das nur???

Mein Rechenknecht sieht wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prozessor:    Intel Core i7 4770K @4,3Ghz
MainBoard:    Asus Z87-PRO C2
RAM: Team Group Inc. 16GB, bestehend als jeweils 4 GB Modulen mit 2400Mhz
Grafikkarte: EVGA 560 Ti mit EKL Peter und 2 Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mmq 660-1000rpm für minimale Lautstärke und dennoch gute Temperaturen Wie ihr sehen könnt...leider sehr praxisorientiert  2x 140mm Lüfter sind da leider nicht vorgesehen. Gestützt wird der hinter Lüfter per zusätzlichem Stift vom Boden aus. Dazu kann ich nur sagen es läuft, aber ansehen sollte man sich das lieber nicht, deswegen ist meine Seite gerade erstmal noch geschlossen
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster ZxR
Netzteil: Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 460 Watt
Gehäuse: Verpackt ist alles im Fractal Design Define XL R2 (wurde aber noch deutlich weiter selbst gedämmt für minimale Lautstärke)
Monitor: Fujitsu P Line P27T-7 LED mit 2560*1440 Pixeln....tja da laufen Spiele leider wirklich nur noch auf ordentlich niedrigen Details.

Meine Aufrüstung soll wie folgt aussehen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Wie ihr sehen könnt, habe ich mich vor allem dazu entschieden, das maximal mögliche bei der Grafikkarte herauszuschlagen. Denn gerade auf die kommt es bei mir an. Den Monitor kann ich gut im Zweierbetrieb nutzen, da ich einige Websites verwalte und so den HTML Code schön betrachten kann.
Nun da sich mein Staatsexamen dem Ende neigt, habe ich auch endlich wieder Zeit zum Zocken und das würdet ihr mir in guten Details, bei gleichzeitig geringer Lautstärke und noch vielen Jahren Zukunft ermöglichen!

Ich freue mich auf eure Entscheidung!


----------



## Stuart0610 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo allerseits!

Auch ich versuche mal mein Glück am diesjährigen Gewinnspiel Pimp my PC 2017. Obwohl mein PC noch ziemlich gut im Schuss ist, gibt es hier und da einige Sachen, die ich gerne verbessern würde, aber aufgrund fehlendem Budgets es leider noch nicht möglich ist. Dazu stelle ich euch erstmal meinen PC, den ich hauptsächlich zum Gaming verwende, vor:

*CPU:* i7-3770K OC @4.4 GHz +0,045V
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Nitro+ RX 470 8G D5
*Mainboard:* ASUS P8Z77-V
*RAM:* 2x8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
*Netzteil:* FSP Raider 750W
*Festplatte 1:* Samsung 750 Evo 250GB
*Festplatte 2:* Crucial MX300 525GB
*CPU-Kühler:* Noctua NH-U12P SE2
*Gehäuse:* Aerocool Aero 1000
*Monitor:* LG IPS224V OC@74Hz
*Tastatur:* Perixx PX-1800
*Maus:* Logitech G403 Wired
*Headset:* QPAD QH-85

Wie ihr sehen könnt sind vor allem die CPU und das dazu gehörendes Mainboard ziemlich veraltet. Doch da ich bisher eigentlich in allen Spielen im GPU-Limit bin, bevorzuge ich die *MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G* _(26 Punkte)_ über ein neues Mainboard. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Sprung von einer RX 470 auf eine GTX 1080 ein riesiger ist und für mich eine völlig neue Erfahrung sein wird, in Auflösungen über Full-HD die Grafikdetails auch mal auf "Hoch" stellen zu kkönnen. Außerdem möchte ich auch auf die Antwort von AMD auf Coffee Lake warten und dann entscheiden, was ich als CPU-Basis nehme.
Zwischen einem Netzteil und einem CPU-Kühler zu entscheiden war auch ziemlich einfach; mein Noctua Kühler hält meine CPU immer noch mit einer leisen Lautstärke hervorragend auf eine niedrige Temperatur und das *be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt* _(4 Punkte)_ setzt, im Gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen FSP Raider Netzteil, auf moderne DC-DC Wandlung und hat zusätzlich auch noch Kabelmanagement um mein Innenleben im Gehäuse endlich Ordnung schaffen zu lassen.
Da ich schon ein ganz solides PC-Gehäuse besitze, aber noch nicht ganz mit der Lautstärke meiner Lüfter zufrieden bin, fiel meine Wahl auf das Lüfter-Set *be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (140 mm)* _(2Punkte)_. Doch dies war auch eher nur ein Füllgegenstand um einen besseren Monitor auswählen zu können.
Nämlich den *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1* _(18 Punkte)_. Wie ich finde passt dieser Monitor perfekt zur GTX 1080. Auf meinem alten 21,5" Full-HD Monitor würde die GTX 1080 sich nur extrem langweilen, dieser Monitor bietet mir jedoch WQHD Auflösung auf 27" was ein absoluter Traum ist. Seit langem wünschte ich mir einen größeren Monitor, 21"5 ist für meine Bedürfnisse einfach zu klein. Nun plötzlich auf so einen genialen Monitor zu springen wäre der Hammer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An diesen Bilden erkennt man auch, das ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement auf jeden Fall der Optik behilflich sein wird. Am FSP Raider sind einfach zu viele Käbel, die ich nicht benötige. ^^

Hier auch nochmal eine übersichtliche Auflistung meiner gewünschten Aufrüst-Komponenten:

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als begeisteter PC-Hardware Mensch nehme ich auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit an, die Installation der Komponenten selbst vorzunehmen. Selbstverständlich nehme ich auch jegliche Verantwortung bei einer eventuellen Beschädigung durch einen unsachgemäß durchgeführten Einbau an.

Zum Schluss auch ein Danke an alle Sponsoren und das PCGH Team für dieses tolles Gewinnspiel!

Gruß,
Stuart0610


----------



## Ch_Copperpot (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
erstmal vielen Dank für die Chancen der alten Möhre mal etwas gutes zu tun. Bis auf die SSD (2011), GPU (2013) und das Netzteil (Anfang 2017) ist der Rest des Rechners von 2008. In diesem Fall würde der Unterbau auch noch seinen 10. Geburtstag erreichen und trotzdem nochmal ordentlich was leisten können.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU:                Intel Core2Quad 9550 2,83Ghz Sockel 775  @3,65 Ghz
Mainboard:     Gigabyte X48-DQ6
RAM:               4x 2GB DDR2 OCZ Platinum PC2 8500 1066Mhz
Grafik:             EVGA GTX 770 SC 2GB
HDD:              2x 128GB Sata SSD (OCZ Vertex3 + Liteonit)
Netzteil:         beQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 850Watt
CPU Kühler:  Scythe Mugen 1
Gehäuse:       Thermaltake Armor+


Meine Aufrüstkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Ich dachte erst, dass die GTX 1080 für mein aktuelles System viel zu übertrieben wäre, aber dank eures Artikel zum CPU/GPU Limit in der aktuellen Ausgabe bin ich nun anderer Meinung. Zusammen mit dem UHD Monitor kann ich die Karte trotz der alten CPU noch gut ausreizen kann ohne das meine CPU limitiert( die 1080ti wäre limitiert worden, wenn ich den Q6600 als vergleich nehme). Zu dem habe ich die Hoffnung mit dem Dark Rock Pro Kühler eventuell noch etwas mehr aus der CPU rauszukitzeln. Der Fall eines Gewinn würde mir sehr entgegen kommen, denn aktuell steht als erstes an, die GPU auszutauschen, dann heißt es wieder sparen bis der komplette Unterbau ausgetauscht werden kann. So könnte ich einen Schritt überspringen und dann direkt mit CPU/MoBo und RAM weitermachen.


----------



## stupidhero (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Derzeit verbaut sind:

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro 
Prozessor: Intel Core2 Duo E8400 
Kühler: Boxed
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair DDR2 800 4096 MB (2x2048) XMS2 DHX CL5-5-5-18 
Gehäuse: Antec 300 
HDD: WD5000AAKS 500GB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D2X (PCIe)
Grafikkarte: KFA2 Geforce GTX 1050Ti
Netztteil: Seasonic S12G 650W
Monitor: Dell U2410

Wie man sieht, ist vieles an diesem System etwas älter, seit dem letzten Pimp my PC Wettbewerb an dem ich teilgenommen habe, wurde nur die Grafikkarte notgedrungenerweise Anfang des Jahres, das Netzteil vor zwei Wochen ausgetauscht. WoW spielt sich aber, trotz eines weiteren Addons, fast genauso gut wie vor zwei Jahren. Um den damals schon geplanten, inzwischen teilweise schon durchgeführten "Umtausch" sinnvoll abzuschließen, viel deshalb meine Wahl auf die untenstehenden Komponenten, da ich dadurch genug Budget habe, um die restliche, für den vollständigen Austausch fehlende, Hardware zu erwerben.


Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)


Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 50 (9 Punkte übrig)


Abschließend noch ein Bildchen, eventuell erkennt man unter den Staubschichten, bei Vergleich mit dem Bild von vor zwei Jahren, was inzwischen ausgetauscht wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gormadoc (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich würde gerne in den Genuss Eurer Aufrüstaktion kommen, da mein Rechner doch schon auch etwas betagt ist und das Geld für eine Komplettüberholung auch knapp ist.

Aktuell verwende ich:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4, Sockel LGA 1155
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K (nicht übertaktet)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright "Silver Arrow" mit einem BeQuiet 140mm SilentWings 2 Lüfter.
Ram: 16 GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866 Ram ( 4 x 4 GB)
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX 970
Festplatten: 1 x  SSD Samsung 850 Pro 256 Gb, 1 x SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256 Gb.
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power BQT E9 mit Cabelmanagment und 680 Watt.
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 II PCGH-Edition
Gehäuselüfte: 1 x Bequiet 140mm SilentWings USC + 2 x BeQuiet 140mm SilentWings 2
Monitor: Benq VW2430H


Aufrüsten würde ich sehr gerne auf folgende Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum gerade ich?:
Ich bin seit der Erstausgabe PCGH bei Euch, habe Euch die ganzen Jahre lang unterstützt - jetzt seid Ihr nach 17 Jahren an der Reihe, mich mal zu unterstützen)
Da mein System doch jetzt schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat und ich seit 6 Jahren den Core i7 2600k nutze(!!! Was für eine Zeit für einen Prozessor!!!), könnte ich in Zeiten der Ökonomie und des Energiesparens einen Neuanstrich für meinen PC gebrauchen.
Auch wenn einige Komponenten nicht so alt erscheinen und gerade aus ökonomischer Sicht noch gut dastehen, so hat mein Rechner seit Längerem mit dem Mainboard seine Probleme.
Hin und wieder wird die Speichergeschwindigkeit im Bios zurückgesetzt und auch der PCI-Express-Slot x 16 läuft nur noch x 8 nach einem "Transportschaden". Dies lies mich schon immer wieder überlegen, Ersatz zu kaufen. Doch genau da wäre ich an dem Punkt, alles neu kaufen zu müssen. Hier kommt allerdings mein erster Satz von oben zur Geltung, dass einfach kein Geld für eine komplette Überholung parat ist:
Würden meine "Wünsche" des neuen Monitors (der wesentlich schneller vom Inputlag als mein Benq ist) und der GTX 1080 TI in Erfüllung gehen, dann wäre das Geld zur Komplettüberholung sehr viel leichter aufzutreiben.
Ein neues Mainboard, CPU und Speicher und der neue Rechner würde perfekt mit der schnellen GTX 1080 TI symbiosieren.

Die anderen "alten" Komponenten würden noch sehr gut für das neue System ausreichen.

Primät steht natürlich die GTX 1080 TI, da ich auf der GTX 970 schon teilweise erhebliche Probleme dank der nur 3,5 Gb Speicher habe, Spiele mit hoher Auflösung und hohen Texturen flüssig zu spielen. Mit ihren 11Gb Speicher 
steht die GTX 1080 Ti für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre sehr zukunftsicher da, so dass man sich damit dann sicher mal bei Star Citizien über den Weg laufen oder fliegen kann (wenns vor der nächsten Aufrüstaktion meines Rechners fertig wird ).

Das Lüfterset und evtl. der CPU-Kühler wären nicht notwendig, aber leider lässt Euer Forumstroll es ja nicht zu, bei den beiden Kategorien nichts zu wählen.

Da ich schon Rechner zusammenschraube, konfiguriere und repariere (nicht beruflich!) seit ich 14 Jahre alt war wäre ich auch nicht auf Eure Hilfe des Zusammenbaus angewiesen und Ihr könntet euch das Porto für die Anlieferung 
bzw. Rücksendung meines PCs sparen 
Natürlich würde ich Euch dann mit ausreichend Bildmaterial versorgen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß beim Auswählen der 4 Glückspilze!

Gormadoc

Anbei noch zwei Bilder meines Rechner:


----------



## Spone (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team, zuerst mal mein aktuelles System:



> NZXT H440v2
> BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530 Watt
> Asus P8Z77-V LX2
> i5 3570k@4.4 Ghz
> ...



Bei Battlefield 1 sowie Forza Horizon 3 kommt meine CPU schon ins schwitzen während meine 1070 sich langweilt, daher habe ich mich für das MSI Tomahawk Board entschieden da ich eh nächstes jahr auf Ryzen aufrüsten will, so würde ich mein Weihnachtsgeld in eine ryzen cpu sowie passenden ram investieren und aus der alten Plattform einen gaming rechner für meine bessere hälfte zusammenstellen da sie meistens an ihrem Laptop mit i3, Intel grafik und 720p Bildschirm spielt.

Das Netzteil habe ich ausgewählt da mein aktuelles BeQuiet schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und es verdient hat in Rente zu Gehen 

Das Gehäuse wurde gewählt weil ich mit dem Airflow meines NZXT's nicht zufrieden bin da in der Front und im Deckel je ein Radiator hängt und die lochbleche an der Seite zu wenig Luft durchlassen während ich beim Silent Base einfach die Front öffnen kann bei längeren Spielsessions.

Und zu guter letzt der Iiyama Monitor, aktuell besitze ich den Asus VE278H, ein 6 Jahre alter FHD Monitor mit TN Panel und 60Hz, daher wäre es schön wenn meine Geforce 1070 auch einen potenten Partner hat. 

Hier mein Wunsch Upgrade:


> Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
> 
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
> ...


----------



## gawwy (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

WUNSCH UPGRADE BESTEHT AUS :


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus :

 Z77 Pro 4 mit einer Intel 3570k CPU und einem Alpenföhn Kühler

Grafikkarte ist eine MSI 7950 Twin Frozr III 

2x 4 GB Ram von Corsair  CML8GX3M2A1600C9 LP

Netzteil ist ein Be Quiet BQT L8-CM-530W

alles verbaut in einem Cooler Master Silencio 450 Gehäuse

Monitor ist ganz Aktuell ein AOC Agon AG2410X


Mitlerweile Nervt mich vor allem meine Grafikkarte und das Gehäuse ,  weil die Grafikkarte zu 99 Prozent am Limit Läuft und dabei einen Höllenkrach verursacht . 

Gehäuse muss die ganze Zeit geöffnet sein , da die MSI 7950 zu viel Wärme Produziert :/ 

Deswegen käme mir ein PC Upgrade gerade sehr gelegen


----------



## Zerosix-06 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

erst einmal wieder danke für diese Super Aktion, schön ist jedoch, dass die Zusammenstellung dieses Jahr perfekt in meine Aufrüstpläne passt und es mir daher wirklich einfach gefallen ist bei der Auswahl.

nun jedoch erstmal mein aktuelles System...
CPU: Intel i7-950 @3,8Ghz
CPU-Fan: Noctua NH-D15S
Mainboard: ASUS P6T SE
Ram: 3*4GB DDR3-1333
GPU: Powercolor RX Vega56
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB + 125GB OCZ Vertex 2
HDD: 1TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Monitor: Acer Predator XG270HU (75Hz Modell)

nun zur Wunschkonfiguration:
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)

Zu meinen Aufrüstplänen...
Wie man sieht, ist es mein Ziel, den schon etwas betagten i7-950  zu pimpen und ihn mit einem Ryzen zu ersetzen. Damit etwas mehr CPU Leistung passend zur Vega vorhanden ist. 
Das Dark Base Pro 900 ist für meine Bedürfnisse optimal, da bei meinem Schreibtisch der PC links von mir steht ist hier der inverse Einbau in Verbindung mit dem Window perfekt. Aktuell habe ich noch kein Fenster im PC und er fristet sein Dasein unscheinbar an der Wand stehend unter dem Schreibtisch.
Ich plane derzeit eine Custom Wasserkühlung für die Vega die man dadurch natürlich perfekt in Scene setzen könnte, was mit dem Define R5 aktuell so nicht möglich wäre.
Platz und der verdrehte Einbau... beides wird vom Dark Base Pro 900 perfekt geliefert.
Beim Netzteil habe ich zwischen dem 700 und 1100W Netzteil geschwankt, mich jedoch dann für das größere Entschieden um mehr OC reserven für den Ryzen + Vega 56 zu haben. Wie man weiß ist die Vega ja nicht gerade ein Kostverächter und unter Wasser kann man sie auch schön an Ihre Grenzen treiben.
Zum Monitor, hier war mir die WQHD Auflösung wichtig, da der Iiyama ebenfalls 27" hat, müsste er schön als 2. Monitor zu meinen Acer passen.

Edit: Den Einbau der Komponenten würde ich selber übernehmen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel

Zerosix


----------



## Melonenkoenig (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben! - Rettet es bevor es stirbt *

Ich wollte auch mal mitmachen vielleicht ergibt sich ja was  
So muss ich im Anschluss nur noch ein paar Komponenten erneuern, bzw. neue kaufen.

Vorab erstmal allen viel Glück und an denjenigen welcher ein schlechteres Setup hat, mein Beileid.. 

So jetzt mal zu meinen Wunsch Komponenten : 

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------------------------------------------
Mein aktuellen Setup sieht so aus : 

Mainboard : ASUS CG8270

CPU : I7 - 3770 / Standard Kühler 

GPU : Nvidia GTX 650

RAM : 8GB - DDR3 - 800MHz

Speicher : 2TB Toshiba SATA !!! Falls es wirklich dazu kommen sollte das ich gewinne und euch den Rechner versende (wobei ich das auch selber kann) so müsste ihr entweder ein Video bewundern oder werdet es selber sehen, denn meine SATA bleibt immer hängen das hört sich dann an als ob da was schleifen würde und der PC friert kurzzeitig ein. 
Dazu eine 120GB SSD von Sandisk

Gehäuse : Azza Standartgehäuse


----------



## azkar (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

erstmal vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion!
Und gleich ohne Umscheife zu meinem Träumchen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: i5 3570K
Mainboard: MSI B75 MA-E33
RAM: Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3
Grafik: Asus Strix GTX 970
HDD: 1000 GB Hitachi 0815
Netzteil: beQuiet 450 W
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Gehäuse: CSL-Noname

Meine Beweggründe:
Sind selbsterklärend! Ihr macht mir jeden Monat aufs neue den Mund wässrig sobald die neue PCGH im Briefkasten landet!
Wobei natürlich auch ein bisschen Eigenantrieb dabei ist. Ich stelle mir ständig vor wie mein nächster PC aussehen könnte, allerdings sind die Finanzen nicht ganz so begeisterungsfähig wie ich. Von daher stelle ich mir immer (in Gedanken) einen PC zusammen der sehr lange halten soll. Da ich aber mittlerweile schon wieder knapp 6 Jahre mit meinem besten Stück zusammen lebe ist es doch langsam Zeit für eine Grundsanierung. Das Gehäuse ist zu klein und lässt mir wenig Freiraum für Basteleien, die Luftzirkulation lässt zu wünschen übrig und der Razer-Aufkleber an der Front kann die Optik langsam auch nicht mehr retten. Mit der GTX 970 könnte man momentan noch einigermaßen zufrieden sein aber die GTX 1080 wäre für die nächsten Jahre dann doch wesentlich sinnvoller. Außerdem würde sich meine Frau bestimmt über ein Upgrade freuen, da sie noch mit einer GTX 660 unterwegs ist.
Der neue Monitor wäre ein ganz besonderer Zusatz weil ich da eigentlich immer recht geizig bin und FreeSync würde mich schon lange reizen. 
Da ich für das kommende Jahr einen potenten 6-Kerner eingeplant habe wäre die Aktions-Konfiguration ein perfekter Untersatz. Durch das gesparte Geld könnte ich die gesponsorte Hardware in ein angemessenes neues Mainboard betten und ihr somit angemessen huldigen 

Vielen Dank nochmal, macht weiter so!


----------



## E-WoK (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,

ich brauche eure Hilfe. Da mein PC auf meinem Schreibtisch steht und ich ein großer Fan von Ruhe beim Arbeiten und Spielen bin, wende ich mich voller Hoffnung an euch und eure Sponsoren MSI, be quiet! und iiyama. Nur leider komme ich einfach nicht in den Genuss von Stille, da Gehäuse und Netzteil leider keine großen Fans dieser sind. Mein Netzteil ist bereits so alt, dass das Lager des Lüfters angefangen hat zu rattern. Die Kombination mit dem ungedämmten Gehäuse verbessert diesen Umstand leider nicht.  Manchmal stelle ich mir dabei ein Flugzeug vor, welches gerade mit laufenden Propellern neben mir steht. 

Um mein Leiden besser nachvollziehen zu können, habe ich ein Video für euch erstellt und auf YouTube hochgeladen.

Daher ist die Auswahl meiner Wunschkomponenten auch nicht schwer: Ein neues Gehäuse und ein neues Netzteil müssen her. 
Da alle zur Auswahl stehenden Gehäuse gedämmt sind, fällt meine Wahl auf das *be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black*, da mir dieses optisch am besten gefällt und am kleinsten ist. Beim Netzteil entscheidet der Kompromiss aus leisester Technik (6-poliger Silent Wings 3) und sinnvoller Leistung (mein System braucht höchstens 400W) zu Gunsten des *be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt*. Mit meiner GTX 1070 bin ich absolut zufrieden und wähle daher das *MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon A*. Hoffentlich verbessert sich die Verfügbarkeit der neuen 8. Generation der Intel Prozessoren, sodass ich zeitnah auf 6 Kerne aufrüsten kann. Dabei wird es wohl wieder ein i5 werden, da Spiele von einem i7 nicht stark genug profitieren, um den Aufpreis zu rechtfertigen. Meinen RAM und den Dark Rock Pro 3 kann ich zum Glück direkt übernehmen. In der Kategorie Monitor soll es der *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1* werden. Meine Grafikkarte sollte locker reichen, um die QHD Auflösung von 2560 x 1440 zu schaffen und somit mein Spieleerlebnis deutlich zu steigern. Ich kann euch meinen PC gerne zuschicken. Ich wäre allerdings auch in der Lage die Aufrüstung selber durchzuführen.


*So please PCGH-Team, Pimp my PC*​

Zusammenfassung:


> Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
> ...




Zum Schluss noch eine Liste meines Systems und einem Bild des geöffneten Gehäuses.


Betriebssystem
Windows 10 pro
Motherboard und CPU
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K, 4500 MHz (45 x 100)
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16313 MB
Anzeige
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S27B350
Datenträger
Festplatte: Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1 (476 GB)
Festplatte: SAMSUNG HD103UJ (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Netzteil
Coolermaster Silent Pro 850W
Gehäuse
CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Midi Tower PC-Gehäuse ATX schwarz
Lüfter: 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Lüfter, 140 mm
Lüfter: 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Lüfter, 120 mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_ (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wollte nun auch hier teilnehmen und mein Glück versuchen 

Zunächst mein aktuelles System:
Cpu: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Cpu Kühler: Amd Wraith Spire
Mainboard: MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon
Ram: 2x 8gb Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2666 Cl16
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Netzteil: BeQuiet! PurePower 10 500W
Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse P400 TG
HDD: WD Blue 1TB
SSD: SK Hynix Canvas SL308 250gb

Hier meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die Komponenten würde ich dann gerne selber verbauen 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## RamonSalomon (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Community,
dann versuch ich auch mein Glück

Benötigt wird:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte) Das Rennpferd im Stall
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte) hat sich verliebt in den Ryzen 7
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) für noch mehr Frischluft im Dark Base
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) neuer Bro für den MG 279

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbstmontage.

Momentan in betrieb:

i5 3570@4,4 Ghz Wakü 
Dark Base Pro 900 
Asrock z77 Extreme 4
 MSI R9 290x Gamin 4G Wakü
8Gb Ram
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
ASUS MG279

Warum ich?

um wenigstens einmal einen High End PC zu besitzen!
Dafür bin ich bereit zusätzlich die u.g. Komponenten zu Kaufen, mit den geschenkten passend zu verbinden und mit euch allen dann das Ergebnis bildhaft zu teilen

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 8x 3.00GHz oder besser
ASRock X370 Killer SLI AMD X370 So.AM4 o.ä.
16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit o.ä

PS: Weis jemand ob bei der o.g. Konfiguration irgendwelche Inkompatibilitäten (Bauform) bestehen?


----------



## Phil17 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo zusammen 

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 50 (16 Punkte übrig)

EDIT: Natürlich würde ich alles selber zusammen bauen wenn ich die Zeit finde 

Aktuell verbaut:

i5 4690K @ 4,5 GHz
16GB DDR3 RAm
GTX 1070
4 SSDs und eine HDD
Corsair AX 750
Phanteks Enthoo Pro


Warum ich ?

Ich gehe seit August zusätzlich Teilzeit in die Schule und habe nun leider keine Zeit mehr mein System zu optimieren, wenn denn was wegen der Hardware nicht laufen will.
Mit der neuen Hardware könnte ich mich in meiner wenigen Freizeit einfach an den PC setzen und los zocken. 

Mit dem neuen Mainboard würde ich mir endlich mal eine I7 kaufen (8700k) und den Dark Rock Pro 3 als Kühler.
Dem zur Seite würde ich 16GB RGB RAM und eine M.SSD stellen.
Meine GTX 1070 würde ich gerne behalten und da reicht mir auch ein FHD Monitor
Außerdem müsste mein Netzteil mal erneuert werden ich glaube das AX 750 ist schon irgendwas um die 5 Jahre alt ?!
Das Lüfters et würde meine leeren Lüfterplätze im Gehäuse vervollständigen


----------



## chewara (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 50 (10 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware :  
Xeon 1231v3, 
Artic Liquid Freezer 240, 
Z97M-D3H, 
16 GB Kingston Hyper X Fury 1866 CL10, 
1070 Phoenix , 
500 GB MX100, 
BeQuiet E10 500 CM 
BenQ XL2411Z, Hyper Xcloud (1)


----------



## Kesor (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein System:

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy M 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
CPU: Intel I7-4790K
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Neptun 140 
GPU: GTX1080 Gainward Phoenix GS
RAM: 2x 8GB GSkill DDR-3 1600MHZ
SSD: 1 x 250GB Crucial BX100, 1 x 450GB Crucial BX200
HDD: 1 x 500 GB Seagate
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuselüfter: 1x 230mm, 3x 120mm, 1x 80mm

meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Beste Grüße


----------



## simonborna (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die Verlosung "Pimp my PC 2017".
Wenn ihr uns auserwählt, macht ihr nicht nur mich glücklich, sondern meine ganze Familie "Pimp Family PC 2017". Meinen Gaming-Rechner teile ich mir mit der wachsenden Familie. Selbst die ganz Kleine ist mittlerweile begeisterte Bastlerin. Somit sorge ich bereits frühzeitig für Lesernachwuchs.

Nun zum nicht mehr spielfähigen Bestandssystem:

Gehäuse:         Fractal Design Define R5 weiß
Mainboard:    ASRock Z97 Extreme4 
CPU:                 Intel Core i5-4690K
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Mega Shadow 
RAM:               16GB DDR3  2x G Skill TridentX F3-1600C7-8GTX
SSD:                 Samsung 840 Evo 256GB
Grafikkarte: Onboard (traurig aber wahr)
Netzteil:         Enermax Liberty 500W ELT500AWT

Die Grafikarte MSI RX480 8GB ist im Mining Boom abhandengekommen. Sie wurde verkauft und gegen eine neue Babyschale eingetauscht. Sicherheit vor Spielspaß! Wie will man(n) da argumentieren. Der PC fühlt sich nun leider nicht vollständig und krank an. Leistet bitte Abhilfe.

Wunschupgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3x 140mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quit! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte ist zwingend für unseren PC erforderlich und soll den neuen 27" Monitor in beeindruckender QHD-Auflösung antreiben. Das Netzteil ist mit Baujahr 2007 hinsichtlich Energieeffizienz betagt und soll nach 10 Jahren treuen Dienst abgelöst werden. Die neuen Lüfter sollen die Frischluft zur effektiven Kühlung der neuen MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G sicherstellen.

Vielen Dank für die geniale Gewinnspielidee!

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos des Bestandsystems mit Jungfacharbeiterin. Die neuen Komponenten werden natürlich in Familie an einen regnerischen Sonntag zu Hause verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metuschelach (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

auch ich werfe dann mal wieder  meinen Hut in den Ring:

Aktueller Hardwarestand:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: Sockel 1150, Intel H87 (Asus H87 Pro)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 4 GiByte DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 Ultimate 1GB
Datenträger: SSD mit 120 GB, HDD mit 3 TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 L9-400W
Gehäuse: Chieftec Mesh CA-01B-B-SL schwarz
Lüfter: 1 x 120 mm, 2 x 92 mm
Monitor: Samsung 2443BW (24 Zoll)

zu PIMPen (also die Wunschkomponenten):

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)

Mal wieder zocken (können) wäre schon ganz nett 

Ich würde die Komponenten selbst verbauen,

schöne Grüße

Metuschelach


----------



## bl4lbub (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Und los gehts! Passend zur Games Primetime wäre ein Update natürlich in jeglicher Hinsicht hervorragend 

Hier einmal meine derzeitige Kombi: 
560 Watt LC-Power Silent Giant-Green Power Edition Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz So.1151
6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 1060 DUAL Aktiv 
256GB SanDisk Z400s 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (SD8SBAT-256G-1122)
480GB CZ TR150 SSD TLC 2.5zoll SATA600
EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler	1	
MSI Z170A TOMAHAWK Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail		
16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15-15-15 Dual Kit
Raijintek Arcadia Midi Tower 	


und hier einmal meine Auswahl für den Pimp my PC 2017 Contest: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ein Update für die Grafikkarte, sowie eine potentere Kühlleistung könnte ich sehr gut gebrauchen um endlich auch einmal die komplette Power der Kombi Geforce Grafikkarte / Nvidia Shield TV am 4K Fernseher zu testen 

Allen Viel Glück und nen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## blubbplop (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Ihre „Pimp my PC 2017“ Aktion.
Ich benutze meinen PC nun schon seit ca. 1,5 Jahren täglich zum zocken und nehme ihn sogar gelegentlich auf eine LAN Party mit. Deswegen habe ich mich damals für ein miniATX Gehäuse entschieden. Nun möchte ich mir ein neues Gehäuse anlegen, um z.B. eine Soundkarte einzubauen. Außerdem gibt meine alte Kompaktwasserkühlung langsam das Wasser auf. Zurzeit habe ich „nur“ eine Z170 CPU, würde aber für das X399 Board eine neue aneignen. Den 144hz Monitor könnte ich auch sehr gut gebrauchen, da ich gerne schnelle Shooter spiele.


Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller PC:
Mainboard: ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming
RAM: 2x 8Gb Hyperx Fury DDR4 2666Mhz
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700k
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme Gaming
SSD: Samsung 850 evo 256Gb
Festplatte: 3Tb Western Digital Blue
CPU-Kühler: Enermax Liqmax 240
Netzteil: Corsair Rmx 750W
Lüfter: 3x NB e-Loop B12-PS
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 380T


Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel und viel Glück allen!

Anbei ein paar Fotos meines aktuellen Systems. Diesen würde ich im Falle des Gewinns an Ihre Redaktion schicken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muba (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo pcgh team 
hiermit möchte ich mich und mein pc zu pimp my pc 2017 anmelden
ich konnte meinen pc leider nicht fertig bauen da mir nach dem ich alles bis auf eine grafikkarte und einen gescheiten bildschirm gekauft hatte das geld ausging letztes jahr und wie geplant später eine gute graka zukaufen wurde leider nichts deswegen hoffe ich auf eure hife 

aktuelles system :

mainboard: gigabyte z170 gaming k3
cpu: intel i5 6600k übertaktet auf 4,8 ghz
cpu kühler: arctic liquidfreezer 240
ram: kingston hyperX ddr4 2133mhz 8gb
grafikkarte: gigabyte hd 6950 1gb
speicher: sandisk 240gb ssd 
gehäuse: antec p9 window
netzteil: thermaltake smart se 730w
lüfter: 5x arctic f12 
lüftersteuerung: skythe 

wunchkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

im anhang ist ein bild meines pcs


----------



## pbogocz (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Verlosung.
Mein Wasser gekühlter PC braucht dringend mehr Grafik Power.
Aktuelle config:
Asus Maximus Formula IV unter Wasser
I5-4460 @ 4200 MHz unter Wasser
GSkill trident x 16 GB KIT
Asus gtx770-dc2oc 2GB unter Wasser
Seasonic semi passiv 650 W Netzteil 

Meine Wunsch Erweiterung wäre:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## BastetFurry (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, hier auch mal meine alte Möhre zur Begutachtung.
Ein mittlerweile betagter AMD X4 mit einer GeForce GT 640 auf dem ein Lubuntu herrscht.

Als Linuxer kann ich die Systemvorstellung schick gestalten und fehlendes ergänzen:

```
bastetfurry@katzenrechner:~$ screenfetch 
                          ./+o+-       bastetfurry@katzenrechner
                  yyyyy- -yyyyyy+      OS: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
               ://+//////-yyyyyyo      Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.4.0-83-generic
           .++ .:/++++++/-.+sss/`      Uptime: 57m
         .:++o:  /++++++++/:--:/-      Packages: 3120
        o:+o+:++.`..```.-/oo+++++/     Shell: bash 4.3.48
       .:+o:+o/.          `+sssoo+/    Resolution: 3600x1200
  .++/+:+oo+o:`             /sssooo.   DE: LXDE
 /+++//+:`oo+o               /::--:.   WM: OpenBox
 \+/+o+++`o++o               ++////.   CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.4GHz
  .++.o+++oo+:`             /dddhhh.   GPU: GeForce GT 640
       .+.o+oo:.          `oddhhhh+    RAM: 2325MiB / 12014MiB
        \+.++o+o``-````.:ohdhhhhh+    
         `:o+++ `ohhhhhhhhyo++os:     
           .o:`.syhhhhhhh/.oo++o`     
               /osyyyyyyo++ooo+++/    
                   ````` +oo+++o\:    
                          `oo++.
```

Das ganze steckt auf einem Gigabyte GA-790XT-USB3, und ja, die Slotblende ganz unten ist einmal Seriell, hat mir auch schon öfters den Hintern gerettet wenn man Beispielsweise einen Minimig, ein Amiga im FPGA, updaten muss. 
Oder einen alten Rechner noch mal hoch bekommen und mit Dosbox plus Norton Commander von dort noch ein paar Daten retten bevor auch die Festplatte endgültig das Zeitliche segnet.
Nicht zu genau die Kabelführung ansehen, ich weiß das die des Grauens ist. Aber was will man bei einem Dünnblech-5€-Sperrmüll-Gehäuse von Cooler Master auch erwarten.
Das einzige wo ich gerade passen muss weil ich es dafür ausbauen müsste ist das Netzteil. Ist von Thermaltake, mehr weiß ich jetzt gerade auch nicht. o.o
Diskettenlaufwerk ist für den Retro-PC Freak ein wichtiges Feature und das DVD Laufwerk, HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H40N laut Selbstauskunft, ist da eigentlich auch nur drin weils sonst ne Lücke gäb. 

Gezockt wird hier meistens Minecraft mit dicken Modpacks, Titel wie Talos Principle und Civilization und auch diverse andere Strategietitel die es, auch dank Valves Einsatz, zum Pinguin geschafft haben.
Ansonsten wird hier auch ab und an mal der gcc durch QtCreator mit Qt bemüht. VMs sind auch ab und an mal im Einsatz.
SSD ist schon seit Ewigkeiten geplant, kam aber immer wieder was dazwischen.

Was bleibt zu sagen, die CPU ist für 95% aller Aufgaben die hier durchgehen schnell genug, wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise ansehe dann warte ich auf ein Ergebnis auch gerne mal ne Sekunde länger.
Die Grafikkarte ist Schwachbrüstig, das macht sich spätestens bei, man mag es kaum glauben, Minecraft bemerkbar. Da die Welt ja bekanntlich dynamisch ist können nur schwerlich vorberechnungen angestellt werden. Also muss alles gezeichnet werden, auch wenn es direkt wieder von einem anderen Polygon überdeckt wird. Und wenn dann jetzt noch die Rohrleitungen von Thermal Expansion mit ins Spiel kommen.. Holla the Woodfairy. 

Kleiner Kritikpunkt bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten, was bringt mir ein neues Mainboard ohne dazu passende CPU und Speicher? 

Da ergibt sich dann folgende Wunschauswahl:

```
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)
```

Zusammenbauen würde ich selber, bin erfahrener Schrauber. 
Wäre aber auch nicht traurig wenn ich das mit einem Besuch der Redaktion verbinden könnte und das bei euch live machen dürfte.


----------



## pbogocz (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



pbogocz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Verlosung.
> Mein Wasser gekühlter PC braucht dringend mehr Grafik Power.
> Aktuelle config:
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Depulsor32 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus,

Ich bewerbe mich dann hier auch einmal. Allerdings habe ich den Vorteil einer emotionalen Hintergrundgeschichte (Ich meine das ist in diesen Casting Shows im TV auch immer gut, warum also nicht hier?!). Haltet die Taschentücher bereit. Ich habe nämlich vor ca. 2 Jahren angefangen meinen PC aufzurüsten, dass ging solange gut, bis mir das Geld ausging und zwar vor Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte. Seit diesem Tag versuche ich genug Geld zur Seite zu legen um mal noch eine ordentliche Karte ins System zu bringen. Aber dann kann man sich nicht entscheiden oder irgendwelche Ethereum geilen *Inhaltsfilter* treiben die Preise. 

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
Netzteil: Corsair RM650 650W
CPU: i5 6600k
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen4 (sogar die PCGH-Edition )
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 750ti (<- Da war das Geld alle, ist deshalb noch die Karte von vor dem Upgrade)
RAM: 2x G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2133
Speicher: 250GB Samsung 850 EVO + 2TB Seagate ST2000DM001
Gehäuse: Aerocool Mechatron Mesh
Monitor: Benq GL2450

Das Upgrade meiner Träume:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Helt mir PCGH-Team, ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung!

Bild folgt!


----------



## IPulseDE (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

_*Aktuelles System:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
CPU:* i5-3570K @4,4GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright Macho Rev. B
*GPU: *MSI GeForce GTX 970 4G Gaming
*Motherboard:* AsRock Z77 Extreme 4
*RAM:* 8GB (2x 4Gb) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 @2200MHz
*SSD:* 512Gb Samsung SATA3 SSD (Pro Series)
*HDD:* Seagate 2TB SSHD
*Case: *Corsair Obsidian 650D
*Lüfter:* Stock Corsair 200mm, 120mm ENERMAX Cluster LED
*PSU: *beQuiet! Pure Power L8 530CM

_*
Wunschkomponenten:*_
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G *(26 Punkte)*
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)* (3 Punkte)*
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt *(6 Punkte)*
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3* (15 Punkte)*

*Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)*


*Erklärung zur Auswahl:*
Von den gebotenen Upgrades scheint mir eine GTX1080 das sinnvollste zu sein, da hiermit in meinem Lieblings-Genre First Person Shooter (Battlefront, Battlefield 1) sowie in schnellen Rennspielen wie z. B. F1 noch mehr FPS erreicht werden können.  Zu dem würd eich mich sehr freuen, da ich gute Erfahrungen mit MSI Produkten gemacht habe, und diese Erfahrung gerne auch in der nächsten GPU Generation fortsetzen würde.
Deshalb wird das Upgrade von einem 144Hz Bildschirm begleitet, ich habe schon mehrmals solche ausprobiert, und finde den positiven Einfluss auf das Gameplay wesentlich stärker als z.b. durch höhere Auflösungen. Somit ist ein Monitor mit höherer Refresh Rate ein Muss, da die High End Grafikkarte entsprechende Bildraten garantieren kann.
Das ebenfalls gewählte Lüfter Set macht Sinn, da in meinem recht offenen Gehäuse die aktuell eingesetzten Lüfter recht laut zu hören sind. Die Silent Wings 3 dürften damit ideal sein, um hier Abhilfe zu schaffen, und das Nutzererlebnis deutlich zu verbessern. 
Das neue Netzteil ist eine gute Option, da es zum einen eine deutlich höhere Effizienz aufweist, zum anderen deutlich schönere Kabel bietet, und zu dem einfach wesentlich neuer ist. Damit ist es super geeignet um - grade nach dem Upgrade mit der GTX1080 - leistungstechnisch noch genug Luft nach oben zu bieten.

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gewinn der entsprechenden Komponenten freuen,
wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Glück!

*Freundliche Grüße,
IPulseDE*


----------



## Kusanar (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> ..preiset den Hardwaregott!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, das ist ja sowas von 2016 
Dieses Jahr schaffe ich es noch vor der Einreichfrist... hoffe ich mal


----------



## qD3m0Np (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2017"

Mein PC soll auch weiterhin für die Zukunft gerüstet sein und möchte daher ein Upgrade auf die neue Intel-Generation Z370.
Inzwischen schon seit einigen Jahren ist das Herzstück meines Systems in Betrieb und auch wenn er immer sehr gute Arbeit geleistet hat,
ist nun die Zeit gekommen an die Zukunft zu denken.
Die bisherigen Testergebnisse der neuen 8er Generation von Intel überzeugen mich, so soll auch ein 8700K in das System, welcher dann 
wieder für einige Jahre einen super Dienst leisten soll. Den 8700K inkl. DDR 4 Arbeitsspeicher werde ich mir selbstverständlich zulegen 
und zur Verfügung stellen.
Auch ein neues effizientes Netzteil wäre ein großer Vorteil. Das aktuelle versorgt bereits seit 6 Jahren den PC mit Strom.

Aber nun, lange Rede - kurzer Sinn, kommen wir zu meinem aktuellen System ...

*Mainboard:* ASUS ROG Maximus VII HERO
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7 4790K
*Arbeitsspeicher:* G.Skill Ripjaws 16 GB (1866 MHz)
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G
*Netzteil:* Corsair TX850
*CPU-Kühlung:* EKWB mit 360er Radi und Enermax NEOChanger Pumpe
*GPU-Kühlung:* Serie
*Lüfter:* 3x Corsair HD140 RGB LED, 3x Corsair HD120 RGB LED (am Radi)
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake View 71 Tempered Glass Edition
*Monitor:* ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q

Für weitere Details lasse ich einfach mal mein sysProfile hier: sysProfile: ID: 163144 - qD3m0Np


Meine Wunsch-Zusammenstellung wäre ...
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 50 (7 Punkte übrig)

Durch die zusätzlichen Lüfter bekommt der Radiator noch mehr Luft für eine bessere Kühlleistung.
Und der Monitor erweitert mein Equipment perfekt für ein besseres Spielerlebnis und eignet sich für Multitasking-Arbeit.

Und im Anschluss dann noch ein Bild meines aktuellen Aufbaus.


----------



## dmdkt (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Viele haben eine Bewerbung nötig wie mir scheint , 
somit auch meine für die "Pimp my PC 2017" Aktion*

Aktuelles System:
Mainboard:* P7P55D
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 750
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x2GB, 2x4GB gemischt
*Grafikkarte:* AMD HD 6870 von Sapphire
*Netzteil:* Corsair Vengeance 500
*CPU-Kühlung:* Ich weiß es nicht mehr, irgendwas flaches und super anstrengend zu montierendes ^^
*Lüfter:* alte lüfter auf den alten und ziemlich heißen Maxtor HDDs
Speicher: 2x1GB, 1x0,5GB HDDs
*Gehäuse:* von nem Uralt Aldi oder Lidl PC ohne Seitenteile
*Monitor:* Dell U2412M



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Mein Wunsch Upgrade wäre:*
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ne brauchbare Basis für einen Zen+ nächstes Jahr


----------



## wuchzael (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Wertes PCGH-Team,*

vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion! Da es hier sicher große Resonanz geben wird, habe ich meine Auswahl wohl bedacht und gebe sie hiermit an.



> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
> ...




*Aktuelles System:*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 
Kühlung: Custom Loop
Board: Biostar X370 GT7
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz CL14
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Classified
PSU: Antec 620W (2009)


*So komme ich zu meiner Auswahl:*

Da mich mein Biostar Mainboard tierisch ärgert (RAM wird nicht unterstützt, BIOS ist ein Trauerspiel usw.) hatte ich sowieso geplant, dieses demnächst zu tauschen. Meine Wahl steht fest und es wird zu 99% das MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. Da dieses nicht Teil dieses Gewinnspiels ist, habe ich mich lieber für die MSI Grafikkarte entschieden. 

Eigentlich wollte ich erst die 1080Ti anklicken, aber dann habe ich das abgewogen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass die Kombination aus einer 1080 NON Ti und einem neuen Netzteil vielleicht mehr Sinn ergeben würde, denn 1. ist mein Netzteil mittlerweile auch schon 8 Jahre alt, 2. ist es nicht modular und 3. wird der darin verbaute Lüfter langsam ziemlich laut. Es erscheint mir also durchaus sinnvoller, das "auf dem letzten Loch pfeifende" Netzteil durch ein frischeres und effizienteres auszutauschen und dafür auf etwas Grafikpower zu verzichten.

Denn beim Monitor fällt meine Wahl ganz klar auf das 144Hz FullHD Display, für das die 1080 genug Dampf haben wird. Ich kannte bis vor kurzem nur 60Hz von meinem alten 21,5" 12ms Display und hatte neulich die Gelegenheit auf einem 144Hz Monitor zu zocken... der Unterschied ist echt enorm und ich würde mir zum Zocken auf keinen Fall mehr ein 60Hz Display zulegen. 

Die übrigen Punkte habe ich in den Satz Silent Wings investiert, die dann meinen Radiator kühlen könnten. Dieser (360er) wird aktuell als Notbehelf von 2 140er Lüftern gekühlt, weil halt keine anderen da waren ^^


Am meisten würde mich an einem Gewinn freuen, dass ich meiner Frau meine aktuelle Grafikkarte und meinen Monitor vermachen könnte. Sie "zockt" nämlich noch auf einer GTX 560 und einem 19" 5:4 China TFT, der sicherlich nicht gesund für die Augen ist (flackert wie Sau) - da würde sie bestimmt öfter wieder mit mir zocken, statt vor der Glotze zu hängen 



*Anbei noch ein Foto von meinem PC:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel Glück an alle!



*Beste Grüße,*
Alex


----------



## Suffren (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

Mein aktuelles System ist wie folgt:

- CPU:                    Intel Core i5 3570K 
- Mainboard:      ASrock Z75 Pro3
- Ram:                   16GB DDR3
- Grafikkarte:    HIS Radeon HD 7970 IceQ X2 Turbo, 3GB GDDR5
- SSD                     1x Samsung EVO 850 1TB, 1x Samsung EVO 850 500GB, 1x OCZ Vertex 3 120GB und ein alte HDD 250GB
- Gehäuse:          Fractal Define r4 White
- Netzteil             bequiet Power Zone 750W
- Monitor             Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS 

Das Netzteil ist aktuell absichtlich "überdimensioniert" da ich zu testzwecken eine 2te Grafikkarte installiert hatte. Aber dies brachte nicht den gewünschten Erfolgt. Deswegen wurde diese wieder ausgebaut aber das Netzteil wurde drinne gelassen, da es ein tolles Kabelmanagment besitzt.

Ich habe mich für folgende Produkte entschieden, da demnächst ein Aufrüsten des PC´s geplant ist. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte macht im Augenblick am meisten Sinn, da die Spiele wenn meistens in ein CPU Limit laufen. Des Weiteren sind die Mainboards für die INTEL CPU´s preislich für mich über dimensioniert. 
Da mein Gehäuse gedämmt ist und dadurch eh ein größere Hitzeentwicklung entsteht, favorisiere ich den, der denn auf die aktuelle CPU montiert wird.
Das Lüfterset würde ich gegen die Standart Lüfter aus dem Defin r4 austauschen. 2x Vorne 1x Hinten
Da mein Monitor schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen ist (Ende 2011) und auch nur FullHD ausgibt, wäre dies natürlich ein Augenschmaus beim Gaming und arbeiten


Vielen Dank und ich drücke allen Teilnehmern und natürlich mir  die Daumen


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ans PCGH-Team,

Mein aktuelles System sieht folgender Maßen aus.

*Gehä**use:*Cooler Master HAF 922 *
CP**U: *AMD Ryzen 1700*
CPU-Kühler: *Noctua NH-U12P
*MB: *MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon*
RAM: *GSkill RipJaws V 3200 2x8gb*
GPU: *MSI GTX 670 Power Edition*
Netzteil: *BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 650W*
SSD: *Crucial M4 256gb, Crucial MX100 256gb*
Festplatten: *2x2tb und eine 320gb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte ist der Flaschenhals des Systems und die Kühlung musste bereits modifiziert werden. Dementsprechend würde ich eine neue GPU favorisieren. Meine Wunsch Komponenten sind folgende.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion.

Grüße


----------



## teardropzz (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hier meine Bewerbung:

Aktuelles System:

CPU: I7-2600
CPU-Kühler: noname vom Komplett-PC
GPU: Palit Jetstream 960
MB: noname vom Komplett-PC
RAM: noname vom Komplett-PC 16GB
HDD: noname 1 TB
SSDs: 256GB Crucial MX 100
PSU: noname vom Komplett-PC, neues Netzteil Lepa MX F1 500W vorhanden, aber nicht eingebaut
Gehäuse: Fractal R5
Monitor: Acer GN245HQ
Soundkarte: Soundblaster x7
Netzwerkkarte: Asus AC 1900

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-img_20171009_151059.jpg

Gewünschte Erweiterung:
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 50 (10 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
Ich möchte mein System auf einen Ryzen 7 1700 umrüsten. Der Prozessor und die RAM würde ich natürlich noch anschaffen  Mit meiner Zusammenstellung erhoffe ich mir eine gute Kühlung in einem leisen PC.


----------



## bibo842 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Derzeitiges System (Veränderungen seit letzter Bewerbung farblich hervorgehoben):*
Gehäuse und Lüfter: Fractal Design Arc Midi (mit den 3 vorinstallierten 140mm-Lüftern)
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V
CPU: Intel i5 2400
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM: *16 GB DDR3-1666 *(vorher: 8 GB DDR3-1333)
Datenträger: 256 GB SSD + 2x HDD mit jeweils 2 TB
Grafikkarte: *ASUS GeForce GTX 1060 STRIX OC GAMING *(2016: keine, bis 2015: Radeon HD6950)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W
Monitor: 24" DELL U2412M (1920:1200)

*Wunschaufrüstung:*
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 50 (10 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:*
Aller guten Dinge sind drei (nachdem es die letzten beiden Jahre nicht geklappt hat)!  
Mit der Spieleleistung in FullHD bin ich seit Anschaffung der GTX 1060 vollends zufrieden. Nur im Office-Betrieb hab' ich manchmal den Wunsch, dass es ruhig etwas schneller zugehen könnte, nicht zuletzt, weil ich mich seit kurzem für mein erstes YT-Projekt mit Videobearbeitung befasse. Ein Ryzen 1600/1700 und 16GB RAM wären die ergänzenden Teile für das ausgewählte Mainbaord.
Mein vorhandenes Netzteil sollte weiterhin ausreichend sein, weshalb ich mich lieber für ein schönes neues und vor allem flexibles Gehäuse entschieden habe. Mein jetziges Fractal-Gehäuse erfüllt zwar seinen Zweck, hat jedoch schon kleine optische Macken, nur einen USB3.0-Front-Anschluss und schon zwei defekte Lüftersteuerungen hinter sich.
Da ich außerdem meinen klobigen CPU-Kühler irgendwie satt habe, würde ich gerne meine erste Wasserkühlung verbauen (lassen?).
Bei dem Monitor würde ich einfach mal schauen, wie sich Größe und TN-Display gegen mein jetziges IPS-Gerät schlagen und ob vielleicht ein Dual-Setup eine Lösung wäre.


----------



## Mylo (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

habe mir 2015 ein PC zusammengestellt aber leider Probleme mit dem Mainboard was städig absturtze beim spielen verursacht und wenn ich zocke schafft mein Monitor nur 60HZ

Mein System:

Intel i7 5960x    
Nvidia 1070 SLI    
MSI MPower X99S    
256GB SSD M.2    
1TB SSD    
5TB HDD    
64GB DDR4 RAM



Gewünschte Erweiterung:  Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 50 (14 Punkte übrig)

MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK  - Würde Perfekt zu meinem Grünen Razer System passen!
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 - Dann kann ich endlich mehr als 60hz erleben und da ich noch Grafiker bin sind 27 Zoll ideal


Viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## KarlKanii (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, hier mal meine "Bewerbung", um endlich meinen 4Jahre alten Rechner aufzupeppen 

*Aktuelles System:*
Gehäuse: T28 Sharkoon
CPU: Intel i5-4570 boxed
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Kühler
GPU: GPU: Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC 2GB
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate
RAM: 8GB Kit Corsair Vengeance LP
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB
Netzteil: Corsair Gaming Series GS600 600W
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS


*Wunschkomponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Erklärung zur Auswahl:*
Habe die Auswahl so getroffen, weil ich keinen extrem guten neuen Monitor brauche, weil ich einen zum Geburtstag bekomme und dafür dann lieber die GTX 1080Ti, CPU Kühler, weil ich keinen habe und mir auch noch bald einen Ryzen holen will.... dann noch einen guten Lüfter, um nochmal die Lautstärke runterzudrücken. Das sollte dann auch mal einen halbwegs brauchbaren Rechner herbeizaubern 

Würde mich sehr freuen über den Gewinn und wünsche allen viel Erfolg!

LG
KarlKanii


----------



## obi85 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich bin seit über 10 Jahren treuer PCGH leser(mittlerweile im Digital Abo), da es einfach genau das Format für mich ist.

Pimp my Pc ist ne super Aktion von euch, und dieses mal passt es bei mir wie Arsch auf eimer.
Mein Pc läuft eigentlich gut, doch in aktuellen Spielen Stößt meine HD 7950 Langsam an ihre Grenzen, auch wenn sie als die kleine Schwester der 7970
 gut in euren Daubrenner Artikel psssen würde, da ich sie seit kurz nach ihrem erscheinen erfolgreich nutze.

Nun zum System:

MB: ASUS M5A99x Evo 2.0
CPU: AMD FX 8350
Kühler: EKL Groß Clock´ner
RAM: G.Skill 16GB DDR3 1866
VGA: Gigabyte HD7950 WF3
SSD: 240GB Sandisk Extreme, 750GB Crucial MX300
HDD: 2TB Samsung HD204UI
Netzteil: BeQ!et Dark Power Pro 650W
und das ganze in einem Sharcoon Gehäuse das 3 120mm Lüfern Platz bietet.

Wenn ich gelost werde wäre meine Wahl folgende Komponenten:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich baue seit je her meine PC´s selber zusammen, da Fertigrechner nie meinen Wünschen entsprachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deeki (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen:

Mein Setup:

CPU: i5-3470k
Kühler: 120mm Radiator Corsair
Mainboard: Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M
RAM: 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengence LPX
GPU: 1060 6 GB Asus Turbo
Netzteil: 650Watt Corsair


Erträumte Erweiterung:


Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

Wäre schon der Hammer


----------



## hardbase87 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück, dann bekommt ein Freund meine GTX 1080. 


Derzeit verbaut:

AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7
G.Skill Trident Z 16GB 3600 
KFA² Geforce GTX 1080 EXOC
SSDs Samsung 840 PRO 128GB, 840 EV0 250GB, 850 EVO 500GB und 960 EVO 250GB
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX


Zum aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Susano (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für Eure tolle Aktion bewerben und wünsche allen Bewerbern und natürlich mir selbst das Glück zu gewinnen.

Ich bewerbe mich, da ich vor einiger Zeit einen Asus ROG SWIFT PG348Q erworben habe und meine derzeitige Grafikkarte mit der Auflösung in Spielen total überfordert ist. Außerdem könnte die Kühlleistung besser sein, was der neue CPU-Kühler und die Lüfter erreichen sollen. Desweiteren wollte ich schon immer einen zweiten Monitor, jedoch habe ich bislang immer nur meinen jetzigen ersetzt wenn dieser nicht mehr wollte und ein weiterer und/oder eine neue Grafikkarte liegt derzeit nicht im Budget.

Ausgesucht habe ich mir:      
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


vorher:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 Pro
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8 GiByte DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX780 Phantom
Datenträger: SSD 250 GB, HDD 1 TB
Netzteil: Corsair TX750W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master BigTower
Lüfter: 2x 120 mm
Monitor: Asus ROG SWIFT PG348Q

mit viel Glück:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8 GiByte DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G
Datenträger: SSD 250 GB, HDD 1 TB
Netzteil: Corsair TX750W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master BigTower
Lüfter: 3x be quiet!Pure Wings 2 140 mm
Monitor: Asus ROG SWIFT PG348Q + iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße Susan


----------



## Shepard_Vas_Normandy (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,


Mein System:

Monitor: Medion Akoya P55425 (23.6") + Acer AL1914 (19")
Tastatur:	Logitech Deluxe 250
Maus:	Logitech G400
Mauspad: GamersWear Slick Ride Surface
CPU:	Intel Core i5-3570K
CPU-Kühler:	Boxed
Mainboard:	ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
Ram:	4xG.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte:	Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 (1GB)
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Gehäuse:	Lancool K58
Gehäuselüfter: Gemischt, Alt, einer von NZXT
Netzteil:	be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 580W
Festplatten:	SanDisk Ultra II (240GB) + Hitachi 2TB + WD 2TB + 2xSamsung 1TB
Headset:	MS-Tech LM-105



Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Anmerkung:

Größte Not habe ich eindeutig bei der Grafikkarte. Ich verwende meinen PC
unter andrem für Videobearbeitung (hauptsächlich Premiere) und Game engines (Unity und Unreal).
Ich spare schon etwas länger für eine Karte im Bereich einer 950/960, aber eine 1080 Ti (ja vielleicht 
ein wenig übertrieben) wäre schon echt Top. Da bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zwei Stunden 
für ein "kleines"rendering warten. In dem Zusammenhang musste mir erst kürzlich zusätzliche 8GB Ram kaufen, 
da Premiere sich schon beschwert hat. Eine Verachtfachung des Vrams klingt auch super.

Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 könnte ich mich von der Standardtaktung verabschieden und die CPU etwas schneller
rennen lassen. Außerdem könnte der Kühler meinen Rechner noch leiser machen, was mir sehr gut gefallen würde.

Meine derzeitigen Gehäuselüfter leisten zwar gute Arbeit, bzw. sind sie mir noch nicht negativ aufgefallen,
nichts desto trotz können die Pure Wings 2 auch nicht schaden, um z.B. für mehr Luftzirkulation zu sorgen.
An meinen jetzigen Gehäuse Lancool K58 finde ich keine Mängel.

Für Arbeit am PC (z.B. Video-und Musikproduktion) kann man eigentlich gar nicht genug Monitore besitzen.
Ein 27" Monitor bietet noch mal ein sehr schönes Upgrade in dem Bereich.

Wie schon genannt würde es den größten Sprung im Bereich "Grafikkarte" geben. Hier musste ich auch
am längsten überlegen. Eines der angebotenen Mainboards wären auch durchaus sinnvoll gewesen.
So hätte ich z.B. die Möglichkeit auf eine neue Prozessorgeneration aufzuspringen und könnte viele 
andere neue Features nutzen. Sprich mein PC wäre zukunftssicher bzw. würde sich noch länger halten,
aber als Student müsste ich mir erstmal ein neuen CPU und eine neue Grafikkarte leisten können.
Deshalb entschied ich mich für diese Wunschaufrüstkomponenten.

Insgesamt eine tolle Aktion. Wünsche allen viel Glück.

LG
Shepard_Vas_Normandy


----------



## nudeltime (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, hier meine Wunschkombi:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Aktuellen Komponenten:

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi mit nachträglichem Window-Panel
HDD: 1TB Seagate SSHD mit 8GB SSD-Cache
CPU: i5-4690K
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme 4
Kühler: Noctua NH-U4S
RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2400 CL10 + 2x 4GB TeamGroup DDR3 2400 CL11
GPU: PNY GTX 980
Lüfter: 1x BitFenix Standardlüfter +  1x Alpenföhn Pure Plus 120mm
Netzteil: EVGA 650W Modular NEX650G 80+ Gold
Laufwerk: 1x LG GH24 DVD
Monitor: Acer X271 144hz 27" FreeSync VA Panel

Erstmal möchte ich sagen: Sehr geile Aktion von euch, hoffe es gibt danach glückliche Gewinner 
Ein neues Gehäuse muss her, Tempered Glass ist echt schick und ich möchte mich dieses mal auch wirklich um mein Kabelmanagement kümmern! Den Pure Rock musste ich zwangsweise wählen, falls mein NH-U14s nicht passt werde ich den dann nutzen, sonst würde ich den dann hier im Forum verlosen oder ihr macht das, damit jemand was davon hat! Mehr Grafikleistung ist immer gut, und dann kann man evtl auch mal Gaming auf zwei Monitoren ausprobieren, oder zumindest 144hz bei Ultra Settings in AAA Spielen bedienen.
Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und danke für die Heftinhalte, weiter so!


----------



## CasperMax123 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, hier mal meine "Bewerbung", um endlich meinen 5Jahre alten PC aufzuwerten ;D

Derzeit verbaut:

MSI H81M-35 (MS-7846)
i5 4440
Standart Intel CPU Kühler
GTX750
8GB DDR3 Ram
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB
1TB HDD
Logilink 550W PSU

Wunschkomponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

GL HF!


----------



## Oldi46 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System : I7 3770K @ 4,3ghz( gekühlt mit einem EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn) 
16gb 1866mhz cl10
Asus P8 Z77-V Pro
Dark Power Pro10 550 Watt
Ocz Trion mit 240 Gb +2x 1TB HDD 
Alles in dem  anidées AI7BW Black Gehäuse


Sucht neue Grafikkarte , für Zukünftiges 4K Gaming.Da das System aktuell nur mit einer R9 380 Ausgestatet  womit das Nicht Möglich ist. Die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte) Würde das Gute Restsetup Komplett machen. 

35 Von 50 Punkten Verbraucht


----------



## TobiasRieperGER (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

Hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp My PC" bewerben.

Mein aktuellen PC habe ich selber zusammengestellt, zusammengebaut und aufgesetzt. Bin also kein Anfänger.
Ein Bild vom Innenraum kann jeder schicken. Daher ist hier ein Video zu meinem aktuellen PC.
Das Video ist etwas älter. Damals war ich noch sehr unbeholfen mit Aufnahmen und Youtube....
YouTube

Derzeit verbaute Hardware:
-Gehäuse: Enermax Fulmo ST Gunmetal 
-Board: Asus H97 Pro Gamer 
-CPU: Intel i 5 4690 (4x 3,5 Ghz) 
-Kühler: Alpenföhn Himalaya II 
-RAM: 4x 4GB Kingston HyperX mit roten Kühlkörpern 
-Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix GTX 980 OC (Februar 2017)
-Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500 Watt 
-HDD1: Western Digital Blue 1 GB 
-HDD2: Western Digital Blue 2 TB 
-HDD3: Wechselrahmen 
-DVD-Drive: Asus 
-Maus: Zalman M401R 
-Tastatur 1: A4-tech KL 7MUU 
-Tastatur 2 A4-Tech X7 G100 
-Headset: HyperX Cloud Stinger 
-Monitor: LG 22EN43 
-Monitorhalter: HAMA 
-Lautsprecher: MSTECH ??? 
-Gamepad: Xbox One für Windows 
-Zusatzlüfter: Enermax Apolish 140 Rot

Meine Hardware kommt langsam in die Jahre und könnte wirklich eine Veränderung gebrauchen.
Ausgesucht habe ich mir folgendes:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn das klappt.

Viel Spaß noch an Alle. Möge das Glück mit euch sein.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Mach einfach mal so mit wenn ich gewinnen sollte wäre es nice da ich mir so ein wenig Brot für meine Technikerschule verdienen könnte.


----------



## ForceOne (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel.
Ich plane gerade ein System umzubauen, um diesen im Wohnzimmer betreiben zu können, meine Freundin,
die mich ab und an besucht (Fernbeziehung...) hätte dann auch die Möglichkeit mit mir im Multiplayer zu zocken.

*Aktuell sieht das System wie folgt aus:*

Mainboard: ASRock P67 Pro3
CPU: Intel i5-2500k
CPU-Kühler: HR-02 Macho
Netzteil: Cougar 700 CM
Grafikkarte: MSI 560GTX-Ti twin frozr II
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB DDR3 Corsair
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard

*Wunschkomponenten:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)*
Warum habe ich mich für die Wunschkomponenten entschieden?
*
Für die Grafikkarte habe ich mich entschieden, da ich den Rechner u.a. an einem FHD Fernseher betreiben möchte, wofür die  MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G bestens geeignet ist.
Da das Cougar 700CM Netzteil mehr als das zeitliche gesegnet hat, und ich der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G dieses nicht mehr antun möchte, ist eine Stromversorgung durch das be
quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt bestens gesichert.
Da der Rechner im Wohnzimmer stehen wird, und das Xigmatek Midgard leider ein kleiner Schandfleck ist, möchte ich den Rechner und auch das Wohnzimmer mit dem be quiet! Pure Base 600 aufwerten,
gerade in der Window Version macht es einiges her und das schlichte schwarz passt perfekt.
Den Monitor habe ich gewählt, weil ich schon lange ein Upgrade auf einen hochwertigeren Monitor plane und mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1  kann ich dann perfekt mit meiner Freundin gemeinsam spielen.

Ich möchte mich nochmals für das tolle Gewinnspiel bedanken und drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Sorry wegen des grausamen Kabelmanagements auf dem Foto, das wird im neuen be quiet! Pure Base 600 natürlich anders aussehen.


----------



## MC-Daniel (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mich würde mal interessieren was mein rechner bringt mit den 
Ausgewählten Produkten
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## SolomonGrundy (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das ist ja mal einer tolle Aktion von euch, da macht man gerne mit und versucht sein Glück und an alle die anderen Mitstreiter Viel Glück euch allen

Mein System:
I7 4790k
Asus ROG  Impact VII
16Gb Gskill Ares
Gtx 780Ti
Samsung 850 Evo
Corsair SF 600
Samsung 24" S24E37ODL


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## syraos (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,Hello.AlOHA, Salut Liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion! 

Erst mal was zu mir ich bin 22 Jahre Jung und Befinde mich in einer Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration.
Da ich seit kurzen mit meiner Freundin zusamen gezogen bin bleibt leider nicht mehr viel Geld für mein Hobby ihr könnt bestimmt erraten was es ist 
Mein Pc ist schon etwas Älter wo bei etwas Vielleicht zu übertrieben ist Hier mal die Daten
i5 6500 
asus b150 pro Gaming mainboard
16gb ddr4 ram 
bitfenix nova Gehäuse nicht das beste aber es reicht ^^ 
Meine  Achillessehne die Gtx 770 von Asus 2Gb ja was soll man sagen pubg,Battelfield 1 etc RIP 
Bequiet pure power 10 600W teil modular 80+ Silber 
250Gb SSD von Samsung 
und 1 TB HDD von seagate
22 Zoll LG Monitor Naja sagt alles 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)

mit mein Erstellten aufrüst kit wäre mein Jahres Bedarf an Hardware gedeckt  sollte der i5 6500 mal Limitieren wäre es kein Problem ihn auszuwechseln gebraucht kriegt man i7 ja schon Ziemlich Günstig was man allerdings nicht Günstig kriegt ist eine 1080ti + Monitor Geilen Kühler und Lüfter Aber da Könntet ihr Abhilfe schaffen Da mit ich endlich mal wieder los legen kann und meine Freundin nicht durchgehend nerven muss da mit tut ihr mir nicht nur ein Gefallen sondern auch ihr also wären schon mal 2 gute Taten vollbracht und ihr dürft 1 tag Böse sein noch mal vielen dank für diese Tolle Aktion syraos/maurice

PS. Sämtliche Rechtschreibfehler sind ein Zeichen dass die Illuminaten existieren


----------



## NilsGer (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System:

Cpu: i7-6700k-4.2Ghz
Gpu: 980ti -leider kaputt :/ arbeitet nur noch wenn sie mal Lust hat 
Cpu-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 Gb DDR4
Festplatte: 1TB HDD
Netzteil: sharkoon wpm600
Gehäuse: Zallman Z11
Monitor: MEDION, welchen ich mir vor Jahren bei Aldi gekauft habe, und bei welchem man nichts erkennt, solange man nicht direkt davor sitzt, da man dann keine farben mehr erkennen kann. 

Hey ihr von PCGH, ich habe eben auf YouTube euer Video gesehen, so bin ich auf das Gewinnspiel gekommen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das mein Pc wesentlich besser ist als die meisten hier, weshalb es etwas dreist  von mir ist, hier mit zu machen. Jedoch wollte ich mir diese Chance nicht entgehen lassen, endlich wieder an eine voll Funktionsfähige Grafikkarte zu kommen, und dazu noch einen Extrem guten Monitor! 
Würde mich wirklich Freuen! Falls ich noch etwas vergessen habe, schreibt mir doch bitte  Danke im voraus!

Auch allen anderen wünsche ich natürlich viel Glück!
LG. Nils


----------



## Superkiwi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGGH Team ;D

Hiermit möchte ich mich für das Pimp my PC 2017 Bewerben.
Der Grund dafür ist, dass mein (Aktueller CPU) nicht mehr der neuste ist und irgendwie nicht mehr so zeitgemäß in  meinem Aktuelles Setup Passt
CPU-                 I7 2600
Mainbord-     Asus P8p67
Grafikkarte- GTX970 und GTX960 4GB
Gehäuse-       Be Quiet Dark base 900 Pro 
Netzteil-        Be Quiet  Pure Power 9
RAM-              Kingston 8GB RAM GDDR3

Deswegen habe Ich mich für folgendes Equipment entschieden
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein Bruder Wünscht sich seit langem ein eigenen PC, deswegen würde ich ihm das be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver ihm  schenken sowie die GTX960 und i72600 ink Mainbord und altes netzteil welches ich noch aufgehoben habe.
kabelführung ist Jetzt Nicht optimal aber hoffentlich OK..


----------



## Flzy1991 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ich bewerbe mich hier mal opportun bei eurer Aktion, da mein PC schon das ein oder andere Jahr auf dem Buckel hat und ich mir als Student einfach keinen neuen leisten kann. 
Zu Zeiten von MW2 gekauft, hat mir das Teil treue Dienste geleistet, aber wirklich neue Spiele funktionieren nicht, dabei wäre ne Auszeit vom studieren in Form einer gediegenen Runde WWII doch so schön . 

Die von mir ausgewählten Teile: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) - ist klar warum
Netzteill: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) - mehr Saft als genug, außerdem mit gutem Wirkungsgrad
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte) - mein derzeitiges System scheppert schon etwas, da wäre ein Silent Base natürlich Gold wert
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) - no comment

Das derzeitge (Rest-)System:

Mainboard: AsRock P55 Pro (für die Kompatibilität ASRock > P55 Pro)
CPU: Intel i5
Festplatte: Samsung Evo 850 500 GB
Windows 10 

Gesamtpunkte: 48

Grüße aus Mainz

P.S.: solltet ihr mich auswählen putze ich das Teil natürlich für's Bild!


----------



## Mangomaracuja (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ans PCGH-Team,

da ich zurzeit gar kein Geld zur Verfügung habe, bin Student, habe ich mir Hardware ausgewählt die ich direkt verwenden kann ohne noch was dazu kaufen zu müssen. Das Restliche Upgrade von Mainboard und CPU kommt sobald ich einen Arbeitsplatz habe . Es ist auch langsam Zeit für was neues sitze schon seit 5 Jahren mit dieser Hardware.

Meine Konfiguration:

Mainboard : ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0
CPU: AMD FX-8350
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer A30 mit Corsair SP120 PWM Lüfter 
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1333 
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 660 
SSD: 128GB Cruicial 
HDD: 1TB WD Blue
ODD: LG BD-Rewriter BH10LS38
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9
Netzteil: Xilence 1000W
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Corsair SP120 PWM
Monitor: BenQ Gl2450 & Acer S242HL

Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe, der 27" Monitor von iiyama und dem dadurch entstehende 3 Monitor Setup, kann meine Produktivität beim Arbeiten und Entwickeln gut steigern.

Ich wünsche dann noch allen andern viel Glück und Erfolg.

MfG 

Manuel


----------



## FreshThana (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schönen guten Tag und herzlich willkommen zu meiner Bewerbung liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

Ich danke auch den 4 Partnern für dieses Tolle Gewinnspiel. Es ist großartig Gamer zu unterstützen bzw. natürlich auch anderen Menschen, dessen PC eventuell nicht mehr der Modernste ist. 
Ich fühle mich beinah etwas schlecht diesen eventuellen Gewinn zu bekommen, da ich bestimmt nicht der User mit dem schlechtesten PC bin. Allerdings ist die PS3 bzw. PC Ära des 2 GB Grafikkartenspeicher eventuell etwas länger her und meine HD7870 könnte ich bald in den Ruhestand schicken. 

Wenn ich daran denke das ich die nächsten Spiele eventuell nicht mehr so sehr genießen könnte wie ich wollte dann wird mir als Gamer natürlich auch etwas schlechter. Spiele wie Elex brauchen inzwischen ein wenig mehr Speicher in der Graka. Bei Spellforce 3 mach ich mir weniger Sorge aber auch Nioh könnte  vielleicht nicht mehr laufen so wie ich es will. 
Ich hoffe ich könnte eventuell mit ihrer erstklassigen Action mein Schrauberherz höher schlagen lassen. Mein kleiner Schatz hier bestehend aus ;

CPU: I7 3820 <- mein Herz im PC
GPU: HD7870 von Sapphire <- die kleine Nette Oma, welche eventuell bald zu langsam wird
RAM: 16 GB von G.E.I.L  <- mehr als Geil brauch ich nicht zu sagen oder ? 
Netzteil:  Be Quiet straight power e9 580w  <-  Super Teil
Mainboard: MSI X79A-GD45
Gehäuse: In Win GT1 
Kühlung: 2x140 Gehäuse Lüfter und ein Thermalright Macho 

Ich denke Dinge wie Festplatten etc. sind hierfür nicht wichtig. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und dementsprechend werde ich mich um meine alte "Oma" kümmern und nen schönen Ersatz aussuchen. Zusätzlich meine CPU etwas unterstützen und mit Wasserkühlung vielleicht anfangen mit Übertaktung. Auch habe ich nur 1 Monitor und 
eventuell könnte ein Zweiter mit fürs Streaming etc helfen. 

Ich wäre begeistert sollte ich es gewinnen 

Und zuletzt noch ein sehr schlecht gemachtes Foto eines Innenraumes. Man sieht allerdings den Macho sehr eindeutig. Zusätzlich zum Straight Power und dem Grau-Schwarzen Mainboard von MSI. 

Ich bedanke mich noch einmal und wünsche euch einen guten Abend. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Matthias Meier


----------



## F4bi4nk (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH, Ich probiere mal mein Glück bei diesem gewinnspiel Leider Bin ich erst 13 jahre alt und habe nicht das nötige Budget für neue hardware Leider :,( Und da ich nicht 18 bin läuft das über mein papa. Ich habe mir folgendes ausgesucht: Mainboard:


MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 50 (14 Punkte übrig)

Mein pc hat Aktuell:
CPU: Intel Pentium G630 Dual Core prozessor
GPU: EVGA Gtx 1050ti Superclocked Bin ich sehr Stolz Drauf 
MB: Intel DQ670W  Desktop Mainboard
RAM: 8gb ddr3 1333 mhz Von kingston
Netzteil: China Böller D (Firma=NoName xD) Mit 400 Watt
HDD: 500gb Seagate Barracuda Desktop HDD
SSD: Samsung 750 Evo 120gb
OS: Windows 10
CPU Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
Gehäuse: NoName (kabelmanagemant = fürn arsch (siehe Bilder)
Monitor: Acer 24zoll irgendwat

Mein Pc bald (mit etwas  Glück)

CPU: i7 8700(k)
GPU: Gtx 1050ti
MB: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
RAM: 16gb DDR4 Von Crucial
Netzteil:  be quiet! 500 watt netzteil (Habe Ich schon )
HDD: Garkeine Mehr
SSD 1 (system/programme) : Samsung 750 Evo 120gb
SSD 2 (spiele) : Samsung 7750 Evo 500gb
CPU Kühler:  be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
Monitor:  iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1

Mit Etwas glück habe ich bald das monster ich möchte nochmak betonnen das ich nicht so ein kind bin das von seinen eltern alles in den arsch geschiebt Bekommt Sondern dass, ich für meine sachen auch was machen muss ich helfe z.b. einen bekannten in seiner auto werkstatt und muss mir mein geld verdienen allene für meine grafikkarte Habe ich 1 jahr gebraucht bis ich 230€ Zusammen hatte (ps ich bekomme kein taschengeld) ich hoffe ich kann trotzdem teilnehmen da ich keine 18 bin und das über mein papa läuft

Liebe grüße Fabian PCGH Leser (etschuldigt meine rechtschreibung)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich fotos hinzufüge Dankeschön


----------



## Grunert (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

anbei meine Auswahl, leider nicht die rundeste... die Grafikkarte ist etwas zu stark, aber wieso sollte man nicht ungenutzte Punkte nutzen? 
Was aber mein System interessant macht, dass ich bereits viele beQuiet Komponenten von hier nutze (Netzteil, gehäuse, Kühler) und so ein sehr interessantes Gesamtkonzept entsteht.

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuell: 
*be quiet! Pure Base 600*
Asus A88XM-Plus
AMD A10-7800
*be quiet! Pure Rock*
Samsung 850 Evo Basic
HyperX Fury 2x4 GB
*be quiet! Pure Power 9* (300 W) 
Alten 21 Zoll Samsung Monitor

Optional ein ganz neuer Ryzen Bau....
p.s. so oder so für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall ausgewählt zu werden, lege ich selbst Hand an.
In der Lage sollte ich dazu sein 

p.s. ich hoffe dass nicht mehr als die Hälfte der Gewinner Neulinge mit einem Post und Mitgliedschaft seit einer Wochen werden


----------



## PCHardware (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr Gehertes PCGGH Team 

Ich möchte mich gerne aus die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2017" bewerben.
Der Grund dafür ist da ich für meinen Geburstag meine aktuellen PC aufrüsten möchte

CPU- I7 7700k
Mainbord- Asus Z270G
Grafikkarte- GTX 1050 Ti
Gehäuse- Fractal Design Define Mini C
Netzteil- Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W
RAM- Kingston und Crucial 16GB DDR4

Deswegen habe Ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)


----------



## jojo8421 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Echt geil, dass ihr wieder die PCs pimpt


----------



## Biu1200 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag Hiermit will ich mich Bewerben für Pimp my PC2017

Zu meinem Aktuellen System:
Mainbord: Asus P8Z68-V LE
RAM: Kingstom 99u5471 KVR1333-D3N9 4x4GB
SSD: OCT TEchnology VTX3-25SATA3-120GB
CPU: Intel core I7 2600K
Netzteil: Corsair RM55ox
CPU Kühler : irgend einen  
HDD: WD green 2TB
laufwerkl:  von LG
Geheuse: Sharkoon VG5-W red (Midi Tower)
Grafikkarte : irgend eine GTX580
monitor: view Sonic.......... (keine ahnunmg) 
(Elgato HD60Pro zum streamen von der konsole)

So und jetzt zu dem wo ich gerne hätte :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Naja sieht so aus als hätte ich gerne das beste nur aber es ist das was in meinen Augen am besten für mich währe.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon an die Partner die die Komponenten zur verfügung stellen und an das PC Games Hardware Team

Mit freundlichen Grüsse 
M.Schärer


----------



## Nikita06102 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo hier mit bewerbe ich um meinen PC zu overhaul.
Mein Pc braucht dringend eine neue gpu meine ist fast 5 Jahre alt hat bild fehler und der displayport ist defekt.
Meine Hartware:


Ryzen 7 1700X 
Enermax liqmax ii 240
Asus Crosshair VI Hero
G.Skill Tridentz Z RGB 3200
Radeon HD 7970 GHz edischen
EVGA 750P2
Samsung Evo 840 ssd 1Tby
be quiet! Dark Base Pro
Monitor keinen benutze leider zur zeit meinen 4k HDR  Fernseher von LG

und das möchte ich gehrn haben:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Ich hoffe das ich gewine aber ich wünsche allen viel glück.


----------



## playerco (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moien
Da bei meinem PC eigentlich mal ein neuer Prozessor nötig wäre, aber das Mainboard zu alt ist, dachte ich versuche mein Glück mal wieder bei euch.

Meine Aktuelle Hardware:
Intel Xeon W3550
Irgend so ein Dell Mainboard
12 GB Ram
nvidia gtx 970
und zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse für Festplatten
Wunschkomponente:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bangro (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team!!!
Endlich ist es wieder so weit und ich kann wieder mal versuchen etwas zu gewinnen.. (Hoffe diesesmal klappt es). 

Es wird wirklich mal Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte, da die 970 mich nie richtig überzeugt hat.  Als Student, wissen die meisten besser, hat man weniger Geld für die Komponenten, da ich meinen Kaffee, den ich beim Lernen trinke, damit finanzieren muss)) 
Da kommen mir die Wings auch zu gute, da ich mir weiterhin keine anderen Kühlkomponenten zugelegt habe. 

Doch vor allem ist mir die Grafikkarte sehr wichtig. Da mir die Lust vergeht, wenn ich das ein oder andere Spiel nicht auf ULTRAAAAAAAAAA setzen kann. Wie soll ich sonst die Landschaften und die schönen Texturen wahrnehmen? Da wurde so viel Arbeit hinein gesteckt, dass ich die kleinsten Partikeleffekte in ULTRAAAAAAA erleben muss 


Seit dem letzen Mal hat sich bei mir nichts verändert. 

Meine  Komponenten sind wie folgt:

Aktuelle Komponenten
Grafikkarte: GEForce GTX 970
Prozessor: I5 3570
Mainboard: Asus P8z77-V LX2
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530
RAM: 16GB



Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Das Innenleben meiner Steinzeitkiste ist ebenfalls hochgeladen.

Wünsche jeden anderen hier viel Glück... 
So viel Glück, dass ich vielleicht der 4. noch sein kann... 

Nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion bis dann!!!


----------



## Hans542L13 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag zusammen:

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce® GTX 1060 6GB Phoenix "GS"
CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-6500
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
Netzteil: Corsair VS Series VS550
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16)
Hdd: 1TB von WD
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB, Crucial CT750MX300 750GB
Mainboard: ASRock Z170A-X1
Gehäuse: Irgendeins ohne Namen
Monitor: Hanns-G HS271

Zum aufrüsten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MXS12D2 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, das ist eine Tolle Aktion und ich wünsche allen viel Glück.

Meine wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

mein Systhem:

Cpu: i7-3770K
Gpu: 970 G1
Cpu-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 Gb DDR3
Festplatte: 500gb ssd 850 evo
Netzteil: Seasonic 500Watt Bronze
Gehäuse: Thermaltake F31
Monitor: Asus PB278QR

Mit freundlichen Grüßen: Danny


----------



## LaurenzM (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

meine aktuelle Grafikkarte, eine GTX 760 von Asus kann zwar CS:GO und LoL in 144 Fps auf meinem 144 Hz Monitor darstellen, jedoch hat sie starke Probleme in Witcher 3, Rise of the Tomb Raider etc.
Deswegen möchte ich dieses Jahr bei Pimp my PC mitmachen. 
Entschieden habe ich mich für: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: i5 6500 4x 3.20 GHz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
GPU: Asus GTX 760 
Mainboard: MSi B150M Mortar (mATX)
Monitor: AOC G2460PF, Samsung S22D300
RAM: 16GB Corsair LPX 4x4GB
Case: Fractal Design Define S (non-windowed,silent)
PSU: bequiet Pure Power 9 500W CM
SSD: Crucial BX200 240GB 
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1TB, WD Blue 2 TB
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y0U-D3AD-BR0 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp My PC".

Derzeit habe ich folgendes verbaut:

Gehäuse:      Aerocool Aero 800 White
Mainboard: Gigabyte B150 HD3P
CPU:               i7 6700
Kühler:          Fractal Design Kelvin T12
GPU:              Gigabyte GTX 1060 6GB
RAM:             16GB DRR4 Corsair LPX
HDD:             1TB WD Blue
PSU:               be quiet! System Power 8 - 400Watt 

Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde, da mehr Spiele Performance und dazu noch auf zwei Monitoren bestimmt fantastisch ist und wenn das System dazu noch leiser ist kann man sich erst recht nicht beschweren.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und danke für tolle Aktionen wie diese, macht weiter so!


----------



## Ralfio (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team, 

hier mein Wunsch Upgrade:

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 50 (17 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Cpu: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
GPU: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X (nicht zu empfälen)
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800 
Netzteil: 530 Watt Enermax Revolution XT Modular 80+ Gold
Monitor: 21,5" LG Electronics 22M45HQ-B

Und ja ist mir bewust das ich CPU und RAM nicht mehr benutzen kann.
Aber ich würde dann mir eine Ryzen 5 CPU kaufen, das kann ich mir noch leisten.
Ich könnte auch die Grafikkarte nehmen aber ich denke auf Ryzen umrüsten macht mehr Sin.

MfG
Rochus H.


----------



## Unknown_XY (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe zur Zeit einen i5 6400 und eine RX 480(8GB), auf einem H110 Mainboard (Fertig-PC-MB), mit 16GB RAM und einer 1TB HDD, in einem Define R5 Black Edition, in dem ein 530W Netzteil für genügend Saft sorgt.
"Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)"
Währe meine Auswahl um einerseits FullHD auf Ultra Settings, bei einer angenehemen Geräuschkulisse zu spielen und über die 30-50FPS hinauszukommen.


----------



## HeX47 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2017".
Einige Teile meines PC´s sind schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen.
Insbesondere das Gehäuse und das Netzteil hätten einen Wechsel nötig. Beide Teile sind schon über 7 Jahre alt.
Die Grafikkarte ist mit seinem einem Jahr halbwegs frisch und ich bin auch damit zufrieden, aber ein Upgrade schadet nie 
Und einen guten Monitor kann man immer gebrauchen.
Und wer sich wundert wegen dem Xeon und dem Z97 Mainboard. Damals hab ich den Xeon zu einem guten Preis bekommen und wollte es später meinen Bruder vermachen und mir einen 4770k oder 4790k gönnen. 
Leider kam es damals anders^^ 

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich mein über 7 Jahre altes Netzteil und Gehäuse in die wohlverdiente Rente schicken.
Meine alte Hardware würde ich gründlich vom Staub befreien und in das schöne neue  be quiet! Silent Base 800 Gehäuse einbauen. 
Beim Einbau des be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700W Netzteils werde ich sehr viel Wert auf Kabelmanagement legen, was dank der Teilmodularität des Netzteiles ein leichtes sein sollte.
Zu allerletzt würde ich die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G Grafikkarte genüsslich einbauen. Die alte RX 480 würde ich meinen Vater vermachen.
Den  iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 würde ich als 2. Monitor für Netflix und co. nutzen, weil mein alter ASUS VG248QE mit seinen 144Hz sich besser fürs Gaming eignet.



Meine aktuelle Hardware
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme4
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B
GPU: MSI Radeon RX 480 GAMING X 8GB
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED rot/grün CL8 16GB 4x 4GB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX 7.1
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro [128GB]
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro [128GB]
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F2 HD154UI 1,5TB
Netzteil: Corsair HX650W 650W


Meine Wahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die Fotos sind leider nicht so gelungen und mein PC hat auch seit Langem ein Hausputz nötig.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
HeX47 | Marko


----------



## byTrucidio (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag
Hiermit bewerbe ich  mich für Pimp my Pc 2017

Meine Name ist Güney ich bin 18 Jahre alt und mache momentan Abi. Ich wollte mein System eigentlich schon früher aufrüsten aber durch Fahrschule etc. hat sich dies immer weiter verzögert. Dies wäre ein guter Anfang zum aufrüsten.

Mein aktuelles System:

Cpu: Xeon E3-1231v3
MB: Asrock h97 pro 4
Ram: Crucial Ballistix 8GB ddr3 1600 (2x4gb)
Kühler: Ben Nevis
GPU: Rx 480 Powercolour
HDD; 1TB seagate
Netzteil: Bequiet system power 8? keine Ahnung
Gehäuseeep Silence 3 von nanoxia
Monitor: Fernseher von Toshiba

Das würde ich gerne haben:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit den teilen hätte ich eine gute Basis und mein Bruder würde sich über die Teile genauso freuen weil er dann die "alten" Teile erhalten würde.
Ich bedanke mich beim PCHG Team und bei den Partner die das hier ermöglicht haben.

MfG Güney


----------



## SillyWhite (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel.
Ich plane bald einen eigenen Gaming PC zusammenzubauen

Aktuell sieht das System wie folgt aus das von Amazon gekauft wurde, nicht selbstzusammengebaut ist.

Mainboard: MB MSI B75MA-P45, B75
CPU-Kühler: Intel E97378-001 E97378 001 DTC-DAA08
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet Bronze
Grafikkarte: ASUS Radeon EAH6870 1GB 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB DDR3 
Gehäuse: ANKERMANN-PC HD-GAMER III



Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Warum habe ich mich für die Wunschkomponenten entschieden?

Ich kann mittlerweile seber pcs zusammenbauen und wenn ich dann die Wunschkomponenten bekomme muss ich weniger Geld ausgebene für die anderen Komponenten, somit spare ich viel Geld


----------



## Hoerli1337 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Den einen Punkt schenke ich der PCGH, damit sie einen neuen Desktop-Rechner für Stephan Wilke besorgen kann 


Mein System:
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi XL
Motherboard: ASUS X99 Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core i7 5930K + Gamer Storm – Captain 360 Wasserkühlung (4,5GHz)
RAM: 16GB DDR4 HyperX Predator @3000MHz
GPU 1: nVidia GeForce GTX 980 by EVGA SC | SLI } Wassergekühlt & Übertaktet!
GPU 2: nVidia GeForce GTX 980 by EVGA SC | SLI } Wassergekühlt & Übertaktet!
M.2 SSD: Toshiba OCZ RD400 (512GB)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series (128GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo Series (500GB)
SSD: Curcial M4 SSD (128GB)
HDD: Western Digital 1TB
Power: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (750 Watt)

Wasserkühlung der GPUs ist so aufgebaut:
GPU-Kühlblock: Watercool Heatkiller IV XL GTX 980 Acryl Ni
SLI-Verbinder: Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X Dual-Link
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm
Pumpe: EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM
Fittings: EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 1/4“ auf 10/13mm
Schlauch: Alphacool AlphaTube HF 13/10mm – 3m klar
Lüfter: BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM


Hinweis zum Foto: Der Schlauch ist absichtlich etwas hässlich verlegt. Ist noch ein Test, den ich aber bald korregieren werde - oder ich gewinne die 1080Ti 
Genaure Details zur Wakü und wo die Festplatten nun hocken, gibts hier: Projekt: Wasserkuhlung fur die GPU (1/3) >> Hoerli.NET


----------



## el_duderhino (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi Redaktion! 
Geile Aktion! Da bin ich natürlich dabei.

Meine derzeitige Hardware:

i5-4460 3,2
MSI B85-G43
Asus R7 370 4gb
gskill und corsair arbeitsspeicher insgesamt 20gb
ssd 2x samsung, je 250gb
hdd western digital 1TB
ANTEC Kuehler H2O 620 Liquid Cooling
Netzteil von Corsair TX750M
creative soundblaster audigy
LG bluray, hd-dvd, super multi lightscribe laufwerk
Samsung Monitor S24D300

will haben:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

mh was meint ihr? Eigentlich kann ich doch nur was mit dem Monitor und der Grafikkarte anfangen?! Schenkt den Rest an jemand der oder die es gebrauchen kann. Dann sind wir 5 glückliche und nicht nur 4 

so...und nun bestaunt meinen staubfänger


----------



## N0Pic (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH
ich nehme teil weil ich meinen PC schon halb aufgerüstet habe.
Jetzt kommt ihr und ich kann mir Geld sparen ganz praktisch wie ich finde. 
Meine GTX 780 ist langsam in die Jahre gekommen so wie mein Bildschirm.
Spiele wie PUBG, BF1 und bald Destiny 2 laufen zwar aber nicht ohne Probleme deshalb habe ich folgendes ausgewählt.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuselüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: i7 7700K OC 4,5 Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H110i
GPU: Gainward Phantom GTX 780 
Mainboard: Gigabyte AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 5
Monitor:Acer H236HL
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM
Case: Corsair 600T
PSU: Corsair GS 700
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB, Sandisk 128GB und 64GB
HDD: Toshiba 1TB und WD 500GB
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit


----------



## timll (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde mich auch gerne Bewerben und das mit meinem mittlerweile leider etwas in die Jahre gekommenen System und derzeit habe ich leider immer noch nicht genug über um mir mal etwas Neues zu leisten. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da eventuell etwas Abhilfe schaffen.
In meinem PC stecken derzeit folgende Komponenten:
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6660 mit Intel Stock kühler
Mainboard: Asus eine genaue Bezeichnung habe ich leider nicht mehr
RAM:  8GB Corsair DDR2
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 7890
Monitor: Samsung Full HD

Da ich aktuell immer noch bei GTA 5 Online hänge, wäre es schön zu gewinnen da ich durch die ganzen neuen Updates leider nicht 
mehr im Stande bin flüssig zu spielen (20-25fps)
Von daher würde ich mir folgende Kombination an Hardware wünschen wenn ich gewinnen sollte:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zum Schluss noch einmal Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an solche PC Komponenten zu kommen. Nachfolgend noch zwei drei Bilder:


----------



## nermolu (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 
Mit dieser Nachricht bewerbe ich mich für das Pimp my PC 2017.
Ich besitze meinen PC jetzt seit einundeinhalb Jahren und benutze ihn nun täglich. Beim kauf habe ich mich für ein teures Mainboard entschieden um nachehr noch einen besseren CPU einsetzten zu können. 
Im nachhinein ist die Wahl auf kosten der Grafikkarte unnütz und sinnlos gewesen, so kommt mir das Pimp my PC sehr gelegen.

Meine Wahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziger PC:
Inte Xeon E5 1629v4
MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 
MSI X99 Godlike Gaming
16GB HyperX RAM 
BeQuiet Dark Rock 1 CPU Kühler
Samsung 950 250GB M.2 SSD
Seagate 1TB HDD

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## sputnik0815 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH und Sponsor Team!

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Pimp my PC 2017 bewerben weil mir leider das Geld zum aufrüsten ausgegangen ist .

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus einem :

Gehäuse: Dark Rock Pro orange
CPU: Intel i7 6700k mit be quiet Kühler
GPU: inno 3D iChill GTX 770 4GB 
Ram: 16GB GSkill Ripjaws
Mainbord: Asus Maximus Hero VIII
Netzteil: Coolermaster 620W 
Festplatten: 4 Stück verschiedener Hersteller mit einer Gesamtkapazität von ca. 4Terrabyte
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster ......?

Mit den unten ausgewählten Komponenten, würde ich erst einmal wieder ein paar Jahre hinkommen wenn ich sie mit einbauen könnte.
So dann wünsche ich allen Bewerbern und Bewerberinnen viel Glück (mir natürlich etwas mehr) und viel Spass mit eueren Gewinnen falls es klappt.

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChilloutCyka (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Zu aller erst möchte ich sagen, dass das mal wieder eine super Aktion ist und mal wieder keine Wünsche offen lässt !  

Meine Idee  für das Pimp my PC Special war, da ich erst kürzlich aufgrund eines Defektes  mein halbes Setup tauschen musste, mich auf die Dinge zu konzentrieren die ich noch nicht ausgetauscht habe. Daich mich beim Neukauf schon fürAMD Ryzen entschieden habe ist dort schon ausgesorgt.
Allerdings gibt nach fast 4 Jahren Dauer-Zocken meine gute alte R9 290 den Geist auf,  weshalb ich meinen Fokus auf die Grafikkarte gelegt habe. Natürlich darf bei einer Grafikkarte wie der 1080 der 4K-Monitor nicht fehlen. 

Aber erst mal mein Aktuelles Setup  :

Prozessor : AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (im OC auf 3,4 Ghz)
Kühler : Scythe Mugen 4 (natürlich in der PCGH-Edition  )
Mainboard : Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero (Wifi-AC)
RAM : 16GB Kit von G-Skill  aus der Ripjaws Serie (3000 Mhz CL15)
Grafikkarte : Asus R9 290 (Direct  CU II)
Netzteil : Corsair VS Series 650 Watt 
Gehäuse : Bitfenix Shinobi
Laufwerk : Blue-Ray Brenner von LG
Festplatte : 1. 1TB Festplatte 
                         2. 128 GB Samsung 850 evo
                         3. 128 GB Toshiba SSD
Monitor : 25 Zoll Full-HD NoName
Und irgendeine Tv-Karte von Technisat
Teilweise mit Kabelmanagement   

Und diese Hardware hätte ich gerne zum Aufrüsten


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


P.S :Für den Fall ausgewählt zu werden, ich würde selbst hand anlegen, denn ich würde von mir behaupten dazu in der Lage zu sein.


----------



## Nachtschatten4792 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team. 
Hiermit möchte ich mich beim diesjährigen Pimp my PC 2017 bewerben. 

Wie bei vielen anderen wird es Zeit, das ich meinen PC mal aufrüste. Vor allem mein Bildschirm und die Grafikkarte müssten mal neu. Mein Bildschirm ist von 2011 und macht schon seit langem Ärger. Die Grafikkarte ist von 2014 und die neuen Spiele stottern schon alle auf höheren Details etc. 
Deshalb habe ich die Grafikkarte und den Bildschirm ausgewählt und ich würde mir wünschen das ich Gewinne. 

Allen anderen auch viel Glück  

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Jonas16 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey alle zusammen.
Liebes Christkind hier ist meine frühe Wunschliste.
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## lukninja (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Pimp my PC 2017.
Ich mache hier mit, da nicht nur meine Maus in letzer Zeit immer öfter anfängt rum zu zicken, sondern leider auch meine Grafikkarte damit anfängt.
Dazu kommt noch, dass das lauteste an meinem Pc nicht die Grafikkarte oder der Cpu-Lüfter ist, sondern die Gehäuselüfter.
Meine akutelle Hardware:

CPU: I7-4770K OC 4,2 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
RAM: 16GB GeIL Evo Leggera DDR3-1600
CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked
Gehäuse: Enermax Fulmo Premium
Netzteil: 630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8
Monitor: Samsung U28E590D
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
HDD: - 2 TB WD Enterprise
             - 2 TB WD Red
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X

Mein Wunsch-Upgrade:

MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)

be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)

be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Macht in der Summe 49 Punkte.


----------



## blackpanther64 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

ich habe an meiner Rechnerkonfiguration seit 4 Jahren nichts verändert  und es wird wieder Zeit zum Aufrüsten. (Ich habe nur das Gehäuse getauscht.)

Meine aktuelles System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K @4 GHz 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Killer
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB von Crucial @ 1333 MHz
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr 2 GB
HDD: 1 TB von Toshiba
SSD: Crucial MX100 256 GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 600 Watt
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Monitor: ASUS Monitor Full HD 24 Zoll

Mein Wunsch zum Aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für so eine tolle Aktion und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

LG Andre


----------



## Goderxi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen 

Mein Wunsch 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


auch wenn mein Pc etwas älter ist ist er noch sehr Gut nur ohne gehäuse 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Performance Serie 1 
Prozessor: I7 2600K mit Alpenföhn Brocken  CPU-Kühler - 140 mm
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill PC3 10700(667 MHz) 16 GB Kit
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 1060 6GB SSC
Netzteil:Thermaltek Hamburg 530Watt 
Festplatte: Hitachi 500GB HDD 
Gehäuse: Hab kein steht auf einer Aluplatte 

Dann hoffe ich mal das ich auch mal Glück habe viel Glück euch allen


----------



## Nerd12 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,
danke erstmal für die coole Aktion !
Mir kommt diese Aktion sehr gelegen da ich meine Graka und CPU aufrüsten wollte. Durch die vielleicht neue Graka, kann ich das Geld sparen und in eine gute CPU und in ein gutes Mainboard investieren. Danke nochmal !

Mein Wunsch-Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges Setup:

CPU: AMD A10-7800
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
Mainboard: Medion D3F3-EM (Vom einem Pc von der Stange)
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 1866mHz 8GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse: Antec GX 505 Blue Edition
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200 1TB
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit


----------



## GTI211 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

meine Bewerbung für die Aktion "Pimp My PC". 

hier meine Wunschkonfiguration

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System bestaht aus folgenden Komponenten (selber zusammengebaut)

Gehäuse: be quiet Pure Base 600
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4590
Mainboard: MSI 7816-003R Intel B85
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet Shadow Rock LP
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 970 Jetstream
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4GB DDR3 Ballistix Sport
Festplatte: 1x Samsung 250GB SSD, 1TB WD HDD
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 140mm Pure Wings 2, 1x120mm Pure Wings 2 
OS: Win 10 Home 
Monitor: Samsung UE28 E590
Zubehör: Logitech Z623, G910 Orion Spectrum, G900 Chaos Spectrum, Oculus Rift

Da mein System aufgrund der Oculus Rift langsam an seine Grenzen kommt und selbst die geballte Kraft Son-Gokus auch langsam hier nicht mehr weiter hilft, würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner wäre. 
Grad Spiele wie Project Cars 2 und Race Room (VR) fordern meine GPU sehr. Grad mit der 1080 wäre dies kein Problem mehr da die Spiele über die Rift ja komplett flüssig laufen müssen. 
Die 1080 würde sich auch vom Design her sehr gut in meinem gut beleuchteten Gehäuse aufmerksam machen. Neues Netzteil habe ich extra nicht gewählt, da das 630Watt in kombination mit Pikatchu vollkommen ausreichend sein sollte. 
Ich finde die Aktion echt super und bin echt froh auf euer Youtube Video gestoßen zu sein vielen Dank dafür 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Kevin K.


----------



## Dennikwenig (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Community
Da ich bei dieser Aktion das zweite Mal mitmache versuche ich mal mein Glück
Mein PC:
CPU: AMD FX-8350
Kühler: bequiet Pure Rock
GPU: Geforce GTX 1050Ti
RAM: 12GB Crucial DDR3
HDD: 500GB , 1TB
Netzteil: 550W XFX


Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)


----------



## BringMeTheMaggot (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo^^
Hiermit möchte ich mich für das pimp my PC gewinnspiel bewerben.

zuallererst, mein aktuelles setup:
ASRock h110m DVS R 3.0 1151
Intel Core I5-7500
2x 8GB 2133 G.Skill Value Ram DDR4
Cryorig H7 quad Lumi
Asus Strix GTX 1070
NZXT S340-Elite 
Kingston 128GB SSD
WD Blue 1TB HDD
Bequiet! Pure Power 10 500w (non CM)
AOC 144HZ FHD 24´´ Monitor

Die Teile die ich gerne hätte, wären: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine alte 1070 bekäme meine Freundin, dann können wir GTA mal zusammen spielen, und die drei fans würden meine aktuellen (sehr lauten) ersetzen, dann wäre mein PC mal leise ;D
Das alte Netzteil bekäme auch meine Freundin, und den Monitor würde ich natürlich behalten^^


----------



## Siro1000 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Mainboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0 mit Alphacool HF 14 Smart für Spannungswandler
CPU: FX 8370 mit Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal (5,0 GHz max Temp.: 70C°) 
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Pro Series — 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz C10 (2133MHz C11)
GPU: MSI Gtx 1070 Gaming X 8GB mit EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 - Acetal+Nickel + Backblade (GPU: 2165MHz Ram: 4404MHz max Temp.: 45C°)
Radiatoren: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm + Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 420mm Radiator
Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex II Gold 750W
Monitor: SyncMaster SA350 (77Hz)

Es sind noch 3 SSD´s verbaut und 14 Lüfter großteils 140mm

Das Netzteil würde ich gerne wo anderst verbauen.
Die Akasa Lüfter auf meinem 420 Radi sind schrecklich laut aber sehr gut in der Leistung. Diese würde ich aber tauschen gegen die Prue Wings.


----------



## luca_21 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PCGH-Team/Community, 

eigentlich bin ich noch relativ zufrieden mit meinem aktuellen System. 
Jedoch sollte gegen Ende des Jahres eine neue Grafikkarte her, am besten die Gforce GTX 1080 Ti. Leider bin ich finanziell momentan eher knapp aufgestellt, deswegen wär der Gewinn bei Pimp My PC echt ideal. Vorallem da ich seit ein paar Wochen auch einen 144Hz 2k Monitor besitze und dafür ist die R9 390 leider doch ein Bisschen zu schwach. 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles Setup:
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170-HD3P
CPU: Intel i5 6500
Kühler: Alpenföhn "Brocken Eco"
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R9 390 G1 Gaming
RAM: HyperX DIMM 8GB DDR4-2133
SSD: Crucial 240GB
SSD: Crucial 480GB
HDD: 1TB Western Digital
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER10 CM 500W

Zu den Bildern..ich weiss das Kabelmanagement ist nicht perfekt, aber seid bitte nachsichtig, das war mein erster Build überhaupt :'D
Achso, einbauen würde ich die Teile natürlich selbst, macht 'ne Riesenlaune.


----------



## KotterFX (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Top Sache das Gewinnspiel, letztes Jahr leider verpasst. Viel Erfolg allen!

Wunschhardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentane Hardware: siehe Signatur


Begründung:
Die GTX1080 habe ich ausgewählt, da mehr Leistung nie schadet^^ und die 3,5GB VRAM der GTX970 so langsam an ihre Grenzen kommen. Die Silent Loop finde ich gut, da ich 1. AIO aus Design-Gründen sehr mag und 2. meine Thermaltake Water3.0 nicht die leiseste und frischeste (mehr) ist: mittlerweile ist ein bisschen Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet, was man beim einschalten deutlich hören kann... Von den drei Monitoren habe ich den Kleinsten genommen, da ich mit 27 Zoll gefühlt einen halben Fernseher vor mir hätte. Und dann waren noch 3 Punkte für Silent Wings übrig, die die Standart Fractal Lüfter in der Front ersetzen würden  und alles passt natürlich in mein Mini-ITX System 

P.S.: Falls ich gewinnen sollte, baue ich selbstverständlich alles selber ein und um


----------



## janis123456789 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Internet:
Download: 50 MB/s
Uplade: 2,5 MB/s
Inernet Unitymedia 400 MBit/s 
PC:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45
CPU: INTEL I7 4790 (3,8 GHz bis 4 GHz)
Nvida 1060 6 GB
RAM: 16 GB 2*8GB (2400MHz pro Riegel)
Festplatte SSHD 2TB 200 MB/s bis 500 MB/s
Netzteil: 430 Watt Be Quiet
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus Midi-Tower


----------



## Ravkova (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PCGH-Team,

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:
Mainboard: Asus z170-Pro Gaming
CPU: i5-6600k
GPU: GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 600 Orange mit Fenster
CPU-Lüfter: Be  Quiet Dark rock 3
RAM: 16GB-DDR4-2400mhz Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: Leadex 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, schwarz - 550 Watt
Massenspreicher: 2TB WD Blue, 256GB Samsung 850 Evo

Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden aber was besseres geht immer und Lüfter wären noch nötig  

Grüße Rene


----------



## ReliquiaR (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi Leute und liebe pcgh ,

Erst einmal vielen dank für diese Aktion ! Top !!!

Es ist mir schon ein bisschen peinlich diese Mühle Hier reinzustellen bei den ganzen geilen pc Bildern Hier aber von nichts kommt nix .

Diese Mühle dient uns schon seit vielen vielen Jahren treu auch wenn sie schon manchmal den A... Hoch gerissen hat und wir teile tauschen mussten glaube ich ist die zeit gekommen da mal was dran zu machen, das teil ist mein zweit pc für einen Freund der alle 2 Wochen bei mir ist und eine Woche lang bei mir zu gast ist dann zocken wir immer wieder mal die guten alten Klassiker und freuen uns immer wieder aufs neue und machen Witze darüber wie geil die Grafik früher war oder wie heute alle versuchen mit Grafik zu blenden und das Gameplay einfach früher besser war hach mensch das waren noch Zeiten .. aber egal  ^^


Cpu: Celeron D  3ghz
Grafikkarte : Geforce 6600  256 mb
Ram : 2Gb Samsung ...
Festplatte WD 160 GB

Momentanen Spiele

Diablo 2 LoD
Warcraft 3 TFT
Starcraft 1
Quake 3 Arena
Flying Heroes
C&C Generals
Age of Empires II
Heroes of Might & Magic 3
Serious Sam – First Encounter
Unreal Tournament 2004

Bei manchen titeln gibt es schon so manche Probleme und man muss Abstriche machen in Sachen Grafik  .
Es würde mich freuen das teil mal so richtig Aufzumotzen und mein Freund zu Überraschen wir mal neuere spiele zusammen spielen können  wie zb BF 1 und Co . 
Mein pc ist zwar auch nicht mehr der neuste aber das ist ne andere Baustelle .


Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielleicht haben wir ja glück  die restlichen teile werden dann wohl gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## NiceGuy3103 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System:

Prozessor:
 R7 1700
Kühler:
Ryzen Box Kühler
Grafikkarte:
MSI R9 270x
Motherboard:
Aorus Gaming K5
Arbeitsspeicher:
8 GB Ballistix Elite ddr4 3200
Gehäuse:
Phanteks P 400
HDD:
1 Tb WD
SSD:
128 GB Intenso
Netzteil:
Noname
Monitor:
Irgendein TV 1080p

Wie ihr ja sed ich habe zwar nen geilen Prozessor aber meine Grafikkarte limitiert und gibt so langsam den GEIST AUF!
Und mit Meinem aktuellen Lüftern bin ich auch nicht zufrieden(der Air Flow ist *******).
Dann kommt noch dazu das Der CPU Kühler einfach nicht für meine zwecke ausreicht.

Wunsch Komponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkt übrig)


Wenn ich gewinnen würde das würde ich sofort einen 48h Stream machen und alle Freunde einladen.
Außerdem könnte ich dann endlich alle Games in hösten Einstellungen flüssig zocken und wäre ein TRAUM!

Ich wünsche allen viel glück! 

PS: Ich würde alles selbst zusammenbauen und bitte seit nicht zu beeindruckt von den scharfen Bildern


----------



## ExtremeHardware_YT (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,
danke erstmal für die coole Aktion !
Mir kommt diese Aktion sehr gelegen da ich meine Graka und CPU aufrüsten wollte. Durch die vielleicht neue Graka, kann ich das Geld sparen und in eine gute CPU und in ein gutes Mainboard investieren. Danke nochmal !

Mein Wunsch-Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor :iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)
Jetzt zu meinem pc
Cpu Fx 6300
Gpu gtx 750 msi
HDD 1 1tb wd HDD 2 2 TB Seagate HDD 3  1 tb marke keine Ahnung 
SSD 240 GB san disk 
CPU kühler noctua nh-d14
Gehäuse Weiß nicht genau rot und aus phenom II Zeiten  ich brauch ein neues
Netzteil Bequit 600 watt auch schon älter
Mainboard Asus m5a97 evo r 2.0


----------



## yusufD (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der PCGH,

Vor erst finde ich es richtig cool von euch das ihr so etwas Veranstaltet und vielen dank an die Sponsoren von der PCGH da Sie es erst uns bzw. Ihnen die Möglichkeit anbietet dies zu tun.
Mit eurer Hilfe liebe PCGH und Sporen der PCGH könnt mich etwas ermöglichen von was ich immer geträumte habe ein Wirklich guten Gaming Setup die Cpu habe ich vom meinem Cousine bekommen. 

Mein Gewünschtes Setup:
MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)


                  Punkte Übrig: 0


Jetziges Setup:
I7 4790k
Gtx 960 
Acer 22 zoll Monitor 
1 TB HDD

Viele Grüße
Yusuf .D


----------



## skillerxd38 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Hallo!
Ich würde gerne die gewünschten Teile gewinnen wollen, weil es bei mir finanziell nicht möglich ist, solche Teile zu kaufen. Ich habe zwar keine  guten Komponenten eingebaut, aber wenn ich die TEile bekommen würde, würde ich meinen Pc komplett erneuern und ein paar Komponenten dazu kaufen

Meine derzeit eingebauten Komponenten:
8 GB Ram
AMD Radeon R7 240
AMD A8-6500 APU
COOLER MASTER Lüfter
1 TB Seageate Festplatte
16 GB SSD
HP Case
HP Mainboard
HP Netzteil

Bild meines Pcs:


----------



## PackChoi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, erst einmal mal wieder eine super Aktion!

Wunschhardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × (120 oder) 140 mm!) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: i7 6700k @ 4.4 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark S
GPU: ASUS STRIX GTX 1080
CPU Kühler: NZXT Kraken X61
RAM: 16GB DDR4 @ 2666 MHz
PSU: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W


Zu meiner Begründung:
Anstelle eines Mainboards habe ich mich für die 1080 Ti entschieden. Warum? Weil mein 6700k noch lange, also bestimmt 3-5 Jahre, fürs Zocken ausreichen wird und somit auch ein neues Mainboard nicht von Nöten ist. Da ist, angesichts meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte, nur die 1080 Ti sinnvoll. Beim CPU Kühler und Netzteil habe ich mich für den günstigsten CPU Kühler entschieden, da dieser nur 1 Punkt kostet. Sowohl mein Netzteil als auch mein Kühler sind ausreichend. Bei den Lüftern und dem Gehäuse war meine Wahl einfach: Die jetzigen, beim Gehäuse und Kühler mitgelieferten Lüfter, sind von der Lautstärke sehr unangenehm und nicht gerade leise. Da kommen die be quiet! Lüfter nur zu gut.  Und auch bei den Monitoren habe ich mich für das günstigste Modell entschieden, da alle aufgeführten Varianten nur ein Downgrade zu meinem aktuellen Monitor darstellen würden, so würde ich den von mir ausgewählten Monitor als Zweitmonitor verwenden.

Sollte ich tatsächlich gewinnen, würde ich mich um eine Zusendung der Teile freuen, da ich mich schon als erfahreneren Bastler bezeichnen würde, das Aufrüsten wäre überhaupt kein Problem.



Grüße, PackChoi


----------



## djtcl (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Pimp my PC für das Jahr 2017. 
Ich mache hier mit, da mir mein PC zu laut ist und die Grafikkarte mal ausgetauscht werden könnte (Und ja das an der Grafikkarte sind Kabelbinder und ein Stück Holz, da die Grafikkarte sich durchbiegt).

Meine Hardware: 
Intel Core i3-4160 @3.60 GHz
MSI H97M-G43
12GB RAM
Asus GTX 770 2GB
Be-quiet PurePower L8 430W
Corsair Obsidian 200R
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
zwei Festplatten 500GB, 750GB
CD Laufwerk (nicht angeschlossen)
Intel Box Kühler
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster B2230

Meine Aufrüstung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt kommt eventuell die Frage wieso ich eine GTX 1080 haben möchte obwohl ich nur ein 430W Netzteil habe und wieso ich mich für die Silent Loop entschieden habe obwohl ich einen i3 Prozessor habe.
Nun ja, bei der Grafikkarte hatte ich damals eine GTX 590 benutzt die auch mit dem Netzteil keine Probleme hatte. Und wieso ich die Silent Loop nehme liegt daran, dass ich dann für die Zukunft gerüstet bin.


----------



## derds (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erst mal ein großes danke schön, dass Ihr sowas ermöglicht.

Natürlich geht auch ein danke schön an die Sponsoren 

Mein Aktuell Build sieht wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG5
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3330
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UP7
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! Pure Rock
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 970 
Netzteil: Chinakracher 850 Watt
Arbeitsspeicher: 3x4GB DDR3 Ballistix Sport und Samsung
Festplatte: 1x Samsung 120GB SSD, 750GB HDD
Gehäuselüfter: 2x120mm vorinstallierten Lüfter 
Monitor: Asus VN248

Das trifft sich sehr gut mit Pimp my PC. Ich wollte mir Ende des Jahres ein neues System anschaffen, aber wie es so ist, kam mir ein Motorschaden dazwischen.
Naja wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe das ich mehr glück im Spiel habe als in der Liebe  

Das wäre meine Wunsch Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Die Hardware habe ich mir ausgesucht, damit ich endlich mal mit 144Hz zocken kann. Alle sagen immer das ist so ein krasser unterschied zu 60Hz

In diesem Sinne 
Schönen Abend noch. 

Gruß derDS


----------



## GrillGerrit (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team,

Mein Aktuelles System :

CPU: Intel Core I7 4790K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
RAM: 16GB G.Skill ARES
Festplatten: SSD OCZ Agility 3 120 GB + 1TB HDD
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 1070 AMP EXTREME
Netzteil: bequiet ! P10 Dark Power 750 Watt 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value

Was ich mir wünschen würde :

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Wieso wünsche ich es mir :

Da ich irgendwie schon so ein kleiner High End Enthusiast bin, habe ich für das MSI Mainboard entschieden.  
Ich würde mein System gerne mit einem 6 oder 8 Kerner fit für die nächsten Jahre machen und da steht mir mein So. 1150 Board etwas im Weg.
Da ich mich auch sehr für Overclocking interssiere wäre dieses Board echt optimal.
Die Silent Loop 240 Kühlung würde zusammen mit dem Dark Base 800, dem Board und dem rest meines Systems einen echt schönen Hingucker abgeben.
Besonders weil mein Sharkoon T9 auch schon ziemlich abgenutzt ist. Das Loch für den oberen Radiator musste ich selbst schneiden und in der Front hat es schon einige gebrochenen Slot-Blenden.
Zu guter Letzt würde der Monitor sehr gut zu meiner GTX 1070 passen, da 1440p der Karte recht gut liegt.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem PC :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße und auch viel Glück an alle anderen !

Gerrit


----------



## Zokk4life (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktueller PC:

Mainboard: Gigabyte z270 gaming 5
CPU: i7 7700k
Grafikkarte: Palit gtx 1080 gamerock
Gehäuse: Coolermaster mastercase pro 5
Wakü: Corsair h110i
RAM: 16gb DDR4 3200mhz
SSD: 128gb samsung 840 evo
HDD: 1 und 2 TB (gesamt 3 TB)
Netzteil: Be quiet pure power 630 watt


----------



## AgentEZ (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

Meine Auswahl: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:
Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VI Gene
Processor: Intel® Core™ i7-4770K 4x4.2Ghz OC
Graphics: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition
RAM: Corsair Vengeance  4x4GB  DDR3 1600Mhz
PSU: be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 | 650W
Case: Corsair Obsidian 450D
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100i
Storage: Samsung 840 SSD 120GB/250GB+ 5000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST5000DM002
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit


----------



## jonaslp1 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut ist eine gtx 750ti und ein intel i7 4770
sowie ein asus mainboard und ein Netzteil für das ich in meinem Zimmer immer einen Feuerlöscher stehen hab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 99xy (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Zuerst einmal vielen DANK an euch, dass ihr die Aktion weiter-führt. 

Meine Wunsch Konfiguration

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles Setup:

Mainboard: Asrock Extreme 9 990fx
CPU: AMD FX 9590
RAM: Corsair 16Gb
Netzteil: Corsair 700W
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 540
Kühler: Corsair H115i
GPU: Asus Strix R9 390
System SSD: Samsung evo 250gb
Speicher: 2x Seagate 2/1 Tb
Beleuchtung: NZXT Hue+


Ich betreibe zur Zeit 3 Samsung 4k Monitore. Die zusätzliche Grafik-Leistung kann ich also gut gebrauchen. Die neue CPU ist auch schon bestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tcopc (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich finde es echt Cool von euch , dem pcgh-Team, das ihr sowas extra für eure Community auf die Beine stellt. 
Auch kann so eine kleine Hilfe beim Aufrüsten des PCs super hilfreich sein, vor allem wenn man in seiner Ausbildung nicht das nötige Kleingeld Übrig hat, sich Zukunftssichere Hardware zu kaufen (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung ^^). 

Daher versuche ich mal mein Glück, und hoffe meinen "etwas" in die Jahre gekommenen Pc einen kleinen schubser in Richtung aktuellere Hardware zu bringen. Natürlich stehen dann noch in nächster Zeit (endlich) mal ein CPU Upgrade und ein neues Mainboard an, aber eine Grafikkarte und ein Gehäuse wären wirklich schon mal eine große Erleichterung.
Meine Technischen Daten wären zurzeit:

CPU: Phenom x6 1045
GPU:Saphire Radeon hd 7850 2gb 
RAM: 8gb Corsair Veangeance Ddr3 
Mainboard: Asus M4A78LT-M
Gehäuse: Eine billiges No-Name Produkt, welches damals aus Kostengründen gewählt würde.
Netzteil:LC Power Super Silent LC6450 V2.2 



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Lura1000 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzige Hardare:

CPU: Intel Xeon e3 1231-v3
RAM: Kingston 16 GB DDR3 
MAINBOARD: Msi z87-g43
GPU: Gainward gtx 770
NETZTEIL: Be quiet pure power 9 (630w)
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Broken 2
Gehäuse: Fractal design c


----------



## Quantor (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHX-Redaktion:


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus einem:

Asus Maximus Hero VII Mainboard
einem Intel i5-4670k Prozessor
16 GB Klevv DDR3 Ram
Custom-Desk
1x 250 GB Angelbird SSD
1x 1TB Samsung HD
1x 1TB Western Digital HD
und derzeit einer HIS R280x Grafikkarte

Ein neues Mainboard (MSI Z170 MPower Titanium) habe ich bereits hier herumliegen und einen i7-6700k Prozessor im Zulauf

Aus diesem Grund habe ich meinen Upgrade-Pfad auch auf eine neue Grafikkarte und einen neuen Monitor ausgerichtet.
Meine Wunschkomponenten wären daher:
*
Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


In meinem "Innenraum" sieht es zur Zeit wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion

Quantor


----------



## DanielA64 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System: 
Mainboard: Foxconn 2ADA  
CPU: i7 3770
Graka: GTX 770 2GB von Palit (übertacktet auf 1320ghz)
Ram:8GB 1600
Massenspeicher: Intenso SSD + Seagate HDD
Gehäuse: NZXT H440 (wenn endlich das Vorbestellte BeQuiet in White ankommt das)
Netzteil: Corsair RM650x
Lüfter: 3x140mm BeQuiet purewings; 3x120mm NZXT Düsentriebwerke aka FNv2
Monitor: lg-24GM77-B
Sonstiges: Xonar U7; USB3.0 Karte
Windoof: 10

Ich möchte einen möglichts leisen PC haben. Dafür habe ich die Komponenten so ausgewählt dass ich in Verbindung mit meinem neuen Gehäuse( BeQuiet! Dark Base 900 pro White) dies möglichst gut erreiche.
Ich werde sobald ich dafür genug Geld habe auch CPU, Mainboard und Ram aufrüsten aber die Grafikkarte ist aufgrund der geringen leistung und der großen lautstärke vorerst am wichtigsten weshalb ich die GTX 1080ti ausgesucht habe.


----------



## teacher4711 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Wunsch-Konfiguration:
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Momentan nutze ich:
Ein Board von HP (DC7900)
Einen Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor: 8400
2x2GB RAM (mehr funktioniert nicht, weiß nicht wieso)
eine EVGA GT640 (ohne Original-Lüfter) - war zu laut
ein Uralt-Netzteil von Enermax (ist laut)
eine USB3 PCIex1 Steckkarte (mit LAN 1000) weil Intel-Onboard manchmal spinnt
eine SSD (840) mit macOS 11.13 und 750 mit Arch und 750 mit Windows
kein Gehäuse - wollte Temp niedrig halten (ist aber offen recht laut)


----------



## Marcel40625 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grundsätzlich ist mein System nicht das langsamste, doch Budgebedingt war die letzte Aufrüstung der Grafikkarte leider nicht so enorm, es reicht zwar für die aktuellen Titel doch ab und an kommt das System jetzt schon an seine Grenzen. In der nächsten Zeit wäre also so oder so ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte angedacht gewesen denn mit dem I5 4690k sollte ich noch eine Weile auskommen, immerhin läuft er auf 4.4GHZ und dank dem Noctua NH-15 bleibt er dennoch cool. Daher primär die Wahl der 1080 TI. (Wodurch leider kaum Punkte übrig bleiben)

Soviel dazu, hier dann mal mein System:

*MB:* Z97-P - ASUS
*RAM:* 16GB DDR3 - Mushkin
*GPU:* AMD R480 - XFX
*CPU:* I5 4690k - Intel
*CASE:* Master Case 5 - Cooler Master
*SOUND:* Soundblaster Z - Creative
*PSU:* 750W Pure Power - Be quiet
*STORAGE:* 2x SSD 128GB - Crucial | 1TB HDD - WD Black
*VENTS:* 2x 120MM ML - Corsair

Wünschen würde ich mir entsprechend folgendes Setup (Wobei ich sogar auf das Netzteil verzichten würde, da es kein Upgrade darstellen würde.) (Ich würde auch statt dem Netzteil die Silent Wings beispielsweise nehmen)

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück! Möge und das allheilige PC Games Hardware Team reich beschenken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hubertusl1 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asus M5A99 FX Pro R2.0
CPU: AMD FX 8350
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 Mhz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 390X 8GB
Netzteil: Aerocool GT 700S 700W 80 Plus Bronze
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi Midi-Tower
SSD: Crucial MX 200 250GB


Meine Wunsch-Hardware:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 50 (8 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RichardP (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Vielen Dank das Ihr uns Lesern/Zuschauern soetwas ermöglicht!
Da mein PC sowieso dringend ein Upgrade braucht, kommt mir dieses Gewinnspiel hier sehr gelegen 

Momentan verbaute Komponenten:

GPU:  Sapphire AMD Radeon R9 280X 
CPU:  AMD FX-8350 4.00 Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 R5
CPU-Kühler: Xilence A402
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-S
Netzteil: MS-Tech MS-N850VAL 850 Watt
HDD: 1TB (von WD)
SSD: 120GB (von Kingston)
Ram: 8GB

Gewünschte Upgrade-Komponenten:

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G                               (26 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm                             (6 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver      (6 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1                      (10 Punkte) 

Gesamt:                                                                          48 Punkte  

Zu dem Bild:
Mein System hat drei "Problemzonen": Die Grafikkarte, das Gehäuse und der CPU-Lüfter 
Die Grafikkarte ist natürlich nicht mehr die Neuste, was sich natürlich in aktuellen Spielen an der niedrigen FPS-Zahl zeigt. Ein weiteres Problem ist zudem, dass nur noch 2 von 3 verbauten Lüfter der GPU funktionieren weshalb diese schnell heiß wird.
Der CPU-Lüfter ist eine "Notlösung", da meine vorherige Kompaktwasserkühlung den Geist aufgegeben hat  
Das Gehäuse von Sharkoon wurde von mir nur gewählt, da es zu der Zeit das billigste war und ich gerade mein Geld in die CPU und das Mainboard gesteckt hatte.  

Zusammenfassend:
Mein momentanes System hat einige Tücken die durch "Pimp my PC" perfekt beseitigt werden würden 
Ich hoffe das Ihr durch meine "kleine" Systembeschreibung einen Einblick in meine Problematik PC bekommen habt und diese lösen könnt 

PS: Die Teile würde ich gern selbst in mein System einbauen


----------



## EATON (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
würde mich sehr Freuen wenn ich so mein immer noch gutes System in Sachen Grafik bzw. Monitor auf den neuesten Stand bringen kann. 
Das Be Quiet-Netzteil und die entsprechenden Lüfter bringen eine zusätzliche Optimierung.

hier meine Wahl:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)**
*
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
*CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 @4,2 MHz
GPU:Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
MoBo: Asus Rampage IV Formula
Ram: 16GB DDR3-G Skill Sniper F3
Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 1
Netzteil: Corsair TX 650 W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 (3x140er Fractal;3x140er Be Quiet)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P227
Laufwerk: LG Bluray/HDDVD 
Speicher: Crusial CT240M500; Crusial M4-Ct256; HGST 500GB

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bert1980 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunsch wäre:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)

Momentan habe ich :
Mainboard: Gigabyte
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 500 Watt
Gehäuse: cooler Master
Monitor: Asus MS228H 22 Zoll


----------



## otjes (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend,
hier mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Core i5 2500K
GPU: Gainward GLH GTX 570
RAM: 8GB
Festplatte: SSD M4 von Micron
Monitor: Dell U2312HM
Netzteil: bequiet
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro3
Gehäuse: Lian Li

Wunsch-Komponenten:
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)


Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde dann die neuen und alten Teile kombinieren und einen neuen PC aufbauen.


----------



## RiotRob83 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erst einmal Danke für die tolle Aktion.
Da ich nicht so die beste Hardware habe, finde ich diese Aktion besonders toll.

Derzeit bei mir verbaut:
Mainboard: ASRock FM2A88M-HD+
CPU: AMD Athlon X4 880K
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Kühler von AMD
RAM: 2x 8GB Crucial Technology DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Windforce Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 4GB OC
Festplatte: Toshiba 1TB
Netzteil: Cooler Master Mastewatt Lite 600Watt
Monitor: LG 24MP55HQ-P

Meine Wahl fällt auf:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Einen schönen Gruß an das Team und macht weiter so


----------



## sh4d0w1337 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

Ich bin frisch und neu hier im Forum und bedanke mich ersteinmal für so eine schöne Aktion von Euch und Euren Partnern MSI, iiyama und Be Quiet.
Ne Grafikkarte macht sich immer gut vor allem als Ablösung von einer HD 7770 1G. Kühler und Lüfter können nie gut genug sein, erst recht wenn man noch auf den quasi Boxed setzt. Ich bin älter
als 18 Jahre und lebe in Deutschland. 

Einen Dank an Euch und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Bisherige Hardware:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-1
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43
CPU: I5-3470
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Alpine 11 Rev. 2
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX Fury 1600
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 7770 Ghz Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet SP7 400W
SSD/HDD: 250GB Samsung 750 EVO, HDD 500MB
Monitor: 2x Medion Akoya 20031

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bemerkung:
- Ich würde die Komponenten selber einbauen mit Fotodoku


----------



## Mar_Win (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PCGH-Team,
Ich nehme an eurem tollen Gewinnspiel teil, da bei mir Zuhause PC-seitig Notstand herrscht! 

Bedingt durch das Bearbeiten von Filmmaterial und der damit notwendigen PC-Hardware bin ich WIEDER tiefer in die PC-Welt eingetaucht. 
Es fing so an, dass die Vorschau im Videoschnittprogramm ruckelte und das Arbeiten sehr mühsam machte. Nachdem ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte von einem Freund besorgte, das Problem der Videovorschau jedoch damit nicht behoben war, bin ich nach kurzer Zeit auf eure Videos gestoßen und der PC-Virus war neu geweckt. Neu geweckt, da ich in meiner Jugend schon in das Case-Modding-Geschehen hinein geschnuppert habe. 
Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht nur dass mir ein besserer Prozessor Abhilfe schaffen würde, sondern so viele andere Dinge über Kühlung, Airflow, Lautheit..usw. Dank Euch!!!!! Großes Lob!
Vor allen Interessiert mich der technische Hintergrund in Sachen Kühlung. Das könnt ihr auch an den Bilder meines aktuellem PC’s sehen. 

Kommen wir zu meinem bisherigen System:

-Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2,33Ghz
-8 Gb Arbeitsspeicher DDR2
-Mainboard MS-7502
-Netzteil Enermax Modu 82+
-Grafikkarte Nvidia GeFocre GTX 460
-Gehäuse no name
-Monitor Samsung 22 Zoll 

Folgende Hardware habe ich ausgewählt:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Bei meiner Entscheidung liegt der Schwerpunkt in der Kühlung und eine gute Basis, in der ich einen neuen Cpu einpflanzen kann. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für das Mainboard, ein neues Gehäuse und der Wasserkühlung (auch wenn diese nicht auf meinen momentanen CPU passt)entschieden. 
Da in dem Gewinnspiel keine CPU zur Auswahl steht, werde ich mir zukünftig eine neue CPU zulegen und diese will dann vernünftig gekühlt werden. 

2 Punkte bleiben übrig, da es mir nicht wichtig ist die maximalen Profit zu machen, sondern Spaß an dem Gewinn zu haben. 

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber im Fall ich würde bei euch als einer der 4 Gewinner auserkoren, dann würde ich die Komponenten gern selbst einbauen =D
Natürlich würde dann promt ein Bild folgen  

Viele Grüße und weiter so!


----------



## Whrex (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen wunderschönen liebes PCGH Team 

Auch wenn es heißt "Pimp my PC" und nicht "Pimp the PC from my girl friend", versuch ich es dennoch.

Aktuell hab ich den PC meiner Freundin bei mir rumstehen, der so ein wenig seine Macken hat. Um genau zu sein rastet der Prozess "svhost.exe (inetsvcs) bei ihr mit 49% CPU Auslastung ein wenig aus (meine derzeitige Baustelle).
In diesem werkelt aktuell ein Intel Pentium D 945 mit 3.4GHz, 4GB DDR3 auf einem BIOSTAR G41D3+ 

Auch wenn meine Freundin aktuell noch nicht zockt, hat sie mir versprochen damit anzufangen und mit einer guten Basis, sollte dem nichts im Wege stehen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zu mir:
Ich bin derweil mit einem I7 6700K mit 4.5GHz Tackt, 16GB DDR4 3000er von Corsair, einer Asus Strix 1070 OC auf knapp unter 2100MHz tackt, mit einem CM750 Corsair Netzteil als Befeuerung auf einem Asus Maximus VIII Hero unterwegs.
Da ich noch meinen alten PC in Teilen hier liegen habe (AMD Phenom II 1090T 6x 3,2GHz, und einem passenden Mainboard von Gigabyte  [GA-970A-UD3], 16GB DDR3 2400er von Corsair, sowie eine AMD R9270 3G [eine GTX1080 ist da natürlich schöner *hust*] als Grafikkarte und einem OZ 700W Netzteil) zur Verfügung stelle, sollte man da was brauchbares auf die Beine stellen können. 

Das Zusammenbauen des PCs würde ich ganz gerne selbst übernehmen, da es die letzten paar mal bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert hat und ich befürchte, dass ich den Pc meiner Freundin nicht unbeschadet zu euch bekommen würde xD

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für das durchlesen meines kleinen Romans xD
Falls ihr noch Bilder von meinem Aktuellen System oder meinem alten System braucht, dann lasst es mich wissen ^^ (Die Bilder schicke ich Euch natürlich gerne nach) 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Whrex

Anhang:
picload.org | img_20171009_213504.jpg
picload.org | img_20171009_213511.jpg


----------



## ar2600 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an das Team Von PCGH


Bewerbung

Ich würde gerne Witcher 3 auf über 60FPS spielen in Full HD in hohen Details und auf einen Grossen Monitor.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein System:
Gehäuse:  Cooler Master N300
Netzteil: 500W Cooler Master
Mainboard:ASUS CROSSHAIR FORMULA Z
CPU: AMD FX 8350 mit WAKÜ 
Arbeitsspeicher:8 GB G.Skill Trident Z
Grafik Palit 1050TI
240GB SSD + 500GB SATA
Win 10 64 bit


----------



## MiCroft (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V GEN3
CPU: i5 2500K
CPU Kühler: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
Grafik: ZOTAC GTX 470 AMP!  1280MB  
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB + OCZ AGILITY 3 120GB
HDD: 2x WD Green 3GB RAID 0
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4
Netzteil: Cougar 700W
Lüfter: 3x140mm AeroCool Streamliner; 2x120mm Lepa Chopper; 1x120mm Enermax - T.B Vegas; 2x140mm Fractal Design Silent Series
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2494
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Windows: 8.1
Diverse Lüftersteuerungen und ein DVD Laufwerk sind auch noch vorhanden 

Für meine nächste Grafikkarte hab ich schon mal einen Morpheus II von RAIJINTEK organisiert, der auch auf die neu GTX 1070 passt und von euch  oder mir dann umgerüstet werden könnte. Hier würden sich schonmal 2 Silent Wings Anwendung finden
Ein neuer Prozessor RAM und Mainboard stehen sowieso schon lange an, aber bisher laufen auch neuere Titel (noch)

Schöne Grüße

Lars


----------



## raffnix84 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team! Tolle Aktion, DANKE!


Meine Aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gehäuse: Fujitsu Siemens GS 360-2
Mainboard: Fujitsu Siemens GS 360-2 ... Proprietäre Platine
CPU: Core Quad Q6600 
RAM: 4GB
Festplatte: 250GB 850 Evo
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 780 TI Matrix

Vorab: Ja das Q6600 und Grafikkarten Upgrade war sehr Abenteuerlich und eine FLEX war da auch im Spiel  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bin bei PCGH seit Anfang dabei und habe bisher noch nie was gewonnen... vielleicht dieses mal, toi toi toi! 

Danke euch alle für das Coole Gewinnspiel


----------



## Kehnagoron (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCG-Team und liebe PCGH-X-Community,

Seit mehreren Jahren schon träume ich davon mein System aufzurüsten.  Das erklärte Ziel : WQHD-Gaming (und Destiny 2 steht vor der Tür)
Allerdings scheitert dieser Wunsch permanent am finanziellen Limit, welches genau genommen bei 0€ liegt.

Seit der Geburt unserer beiden Töchter ( 4,5Jahre und 2 Jahre) fliesst selbstverständlich  alles dort hinein
und man steckt auch nur ZU GERNE zurück. 
Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr verunfallte ich dann auf der Arbeit und habe seitdem psychisch sehr stark zu kämpfen.
Der Alltag ist pure Belastung und die andauernde ärztl. Behandlung und die Ungewissheiten ob und wann ich wieder 
am Erwerbsleben teilhaben kann sowie der finanzielle Druck sind enorm. Für mich als auch meine Familie.
Meine Frau fängt mich sehr gut auf und dennoch werde ich für sie zu einer Bürde. 
Wenn es mir dann mal wieder zu viel wird liefert mir mein treuer Rechner genau die passende Form der Entspannung.
Sei es das Gespräch mit Gildenmitgliedern aus WoW; Ein paar Farmruns in Diablo 3; das Anschauen einer Serie per Stream
oder einfach nur stundenlanges Genießen von Musik.

Leider gibt er zusehends den Geist auf
 - das Gehäuse ist eigtl etwas zu klein, das Frontpanel ist tot und die Lüfter des Nachts zumindest zu laut.
 -  Der Monitor hat einen Gelbstich der immer stärker wird und zeigt einen wirren Pixelfehler von dem aus eine flackernde Linie horizontal verläuft (irritierend und ich frage mich wie lange er noch macht. (8 Jahre alt)
  - Die Grafikkarte steht meinem Wunsch nach höherer Auflösung und hohen Detailstufen im Weg (zu langsam & zu wenig VRAM)
 -  Das Netzteil: Beim Einschalten ist es ein Lottospiel ob es klappt oder ich mehrmals zum Sicherungskasten laufen darf (auch hier befürchte ich in naher Zukunft den Tod) ;(

 Daher möchte ich hier die Gelegenheit ergreifen mich mit meinem Rechner bei dieser Super-Aktion zu bewerben!


Hier mein System:

Monitor: LG Flatron W2452TX 1920x1200 16:10 
Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa S
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 1.0
CPU: I7 2600K @Stock  ( reicht mMn immernoch vollkommen aus )
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
RAM:  2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5 (2GB)
Soundkarte: Asus Strix Raid Pro (PCIE)
SSD: Samsung SSD 740 (250 GB)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 500W (BQT E6-500W)


Die von mir gewählten Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)                      - DIE Ideale GraKa für mein Leistungsprofil
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)          - vollkommen ausreichende 500W und ENDLICH CM!
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)      - Mehr als genug Platz auch für die Zukunft 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)                 - 27" WQHD und höhenverstellbar ! -> Genau davor möchte ich sitzen !
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wie ihr seht - geht das Punktebudget 100% konform mit meinen hardwareseitigen Problemen.

Ein Gewinn des Aufrüstens würde mir auf einen Schlag zumindest alle Hardware Sorgen abnehmen und ebendiese Wünsche erfüllen.
Zugleich würde ich mich riesig darauf freuen endlich wieder selbst Hand am Rechner anzulegen und ihm die nötige Kur zu verabreichen  

Vielen lieben Dank für diese Möglichkeit liebes PCGH-Team und Sponsoren !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafMolow (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey  ihr coolen PCGH Menschen, 

Glück sei mir holt ^^ 

Das ist verbaut:

- GTX 760 4GB Gaimward 
- Sabertooth 990fx r2.0
- AMD FX 8350 (Atomkraftwerk von Nöten)
- Corsair CX600 Netzteil 
- LG Blueray Brenner 
- be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
- Hauptfestplatte ist die Samsung SSD 840 EVO  250 GB
- Gehäuse ein altes Sharkoon Rebel9 (mein ganzer Stolz aus dem Jahre 2006) 
- 3x Enermax Gehäuselüfter mit Batwings
- 2x Corsair CMZ16GX3M2A1866C10 Vengeance 8GB DDR3 

Das geben die gespendeten Punkte mit viel Glück:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
 Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
 Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
 Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

 Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für die Möglichkeit ^^


----------



## Garaax (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei dem Gewinnspiel ,,Pimp my PC''. Ich würde mich zutiefst freuen, wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner wäre. Es freut mich, dass Ihr eurer Community so viel ermöglicht! Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!!


Aktuelle Komponenten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz
CPU Kühler: Mitgelieferter Intel Kühler
Grafik: 6144MB Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Aktiv PCIe 
RAM: 8GB Crucial CT2K4G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 


Pimp my PC:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Darkus1893 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geertes PCGH Team, seit langem Hege ich den Wunsch meinen Rechner anständig Aufzurüsten. Leider Bleibt mir dass durch meine Ausbildung verwehrt. Darum nehme ich nun an eurem Gewinnspiel teil:

Mein Momentanes System besteht aus Folgenden Komponenten:

CPU:   i5 6500
GPU:   Gigabyte GTX 1060 6GB Windforce OC
Motherbord:   MSI B150M Bazooka Plus
Ram:   8GB Hyper X Fury DDR4 2166Mhz
PSU:   Combat Power CPM-750-2
SSD:   Kingston mit 120GB
HDD:   500GB WD Blue
Case: Corsair Carbite 100R
Monitor:   Billiger Acer 22" mit Full HD
Über Folgende Teile würde ich mich bei Gewinn Freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da meine GPU für Streaming auf lange Sicht nicht ausreichen wird, würde ich gerne mir dieses Upgrade ersparen.
Darum wurde hier eine 1080 Ti angeklickt.
Da so ein Rechner aber auch ordentlich mit Strom versorgt werden möchte, wählte ich das BQ Pure Power 10-CM 500W, da es alle mal besser ist als mein leider nicht so tolles Combat Power.
 Da alles auch mit Frischer Luft Versorgt werden muss kamen noch die SilentWings 2 hinzu, wovon ich selber einen Verbaut habe und äußerst zufrieden bin. 
Und als kleines Balsam für die Augen wäre der iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 ein tolles Gatget, da mein Monitor wortwörtlich Müll ist. 
Im Anhang findet ihr ein Bild von Meinem Jetzigen Rechner.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Daniel Kümpfbeck aka Darkus1893


----------



## FrankT (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion, da ich meinen PC gerade etwas aufgerüstet habe würden die folgenden Komponenten die Aktion zu einem sehr guten Abschluss bringen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano
Mainboard: Asrock x370 Killer Sli
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
RAM: G.Skill Flare x 3200Mhz 16GB
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U 12S SE-AM4
Grafikkarte: KFA² Geforce GTX 960 Gamer OC mini 4GB
SSD: 1xCrucial CT256 MX100
HDD: 2 x Seagate Barracuda 2TB
sonstige LW.: 1 x DVD, 1 x BlueRay
Netzteil: Corsair TX550 M
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD

Schönen Abend noch und Tschüß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkus1893 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke, ihnen auch!


----------



## Hache04 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein PC ist leider in den letzten Jahren etwas in die Tage gekommen.
Ich spiele gerne mit Freunden Strategiespiele so wie Shooter über Steam, leider reicht es für die neuen Spiele bei weitem nicht mehr.
Bei Homefront: The Revolution ruckelt mein PC schon gewaltig und neuere Spiele brauche ich gar nicht in Betracht ziehen.

Wie ihr auf den Bildern seht würde auch ein neuer Bildschirm meine Spiele-Erfahrung wesentlich aufbessern. Und nicht nur das: Er  würde auch die Optik meiner Studentenbude wesentlich verbessern.

Meine Hardware:
Gehäuse:                        No-Name-Gehäuse mit Schalldämpfungsmatten
Netzteil:                         Corsair VS 550
Mainboard:                   Gigabyte GA-890XA-UD3
CPU:                                Phenom II X3 unlocked zum X4 B40
Arbeitsspeicher:        8 GB Corsair RAM
Grafikkarte:                 AMD Radeon HD5830
 Speicher:                      120GB SSD + 500GB SATA
Betriebssystem:         Win 10 64 bit

Die Lautstärke meines Systems ist mir auch recht wichtig, weil ich den PC auch fürs Lernen für die Uni verwende, deshalb kämen der Kühler mit dem be quiet! Gehäuse wie gerufen

Was ich mir von euch wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viele Grüße auch von Igli, meinem Türstopper


----------



## Holygra1l (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei dem Gewinnspiel ,,Pimp my PC''. Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner wäre. 

Aktuelle Komponenten: 

Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z97X Killer
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4690
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn 2
Grafik: 4GB Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream
RAM: Kingston HX318C10FB/4 HyperX Fury DDR3-RAM 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold

Wunsch PC: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank macht weiter so!


----------



## funnybunny96 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Bewerbung fürs Gewinnspiel :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Habe zur Zeit verbaut:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 334 NVidia Edition
Motherboard: ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0
Grafikkarte: EVGA NVIDIA GTX750Ti
CPU: AMD FX 8350
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 8GB (2133MHz, CL9, 2x 4GB)


Würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich einer der Auserwählten bin, da ich so langsam nicht mehr alle Spiele auf vollster Grafik spielen kann und es mal Zeit für ein Upgrade wird.


----------



## sascha_baum (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei dem Gewinnspiel ,,Pimp my PC''. Ich mache mit bei dieser Aktion, weil man mein Monitor einfach MUCH ist und nehme die MSI gtx 1080, einfach weil es ein Biest in Gegensatz zu meiner Inno3D Geforce 9600 GT, und nur Dx10 unterstützung frustiert einen schon, bei all den geilen Titel die bald rauskommen...^^


Aktuelle Komponenten: 

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2600 4x 3,4ghz
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
Grafik: 512mb Inno3D Geforce 9600 GT
RAM: 2x4GB Samsung DDR3 1333 cl9 oc auf 1600 cl8
Netzteil: 450 Watt be quiet! Pure Power E9 Non-Modular 


Pimp my PC: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 
Nezteil: be quiet! Straight Power 700w CM (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte) 


Würde mich ÜBELST FREUEN, wenn ich gewinnen würde, da mein LG E2240T Monitor und meine 9600gt schon übelst auf den Sack gehen 

MFG Sascha aus Hessen


----------



## tobiaspanik1983 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke schonmal für die Mega Aktion

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch 

Ich habe schon länger meinen PC und was ich gerade noch so spielen kann ist Diablo 3.
Da mein Pc aber langsam den Geist aufgiebt, würde ich gerne eure Aktion nutzen und mit eurer Hilfe mich wieder in die aktuelle Spielewelt begeben.

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 processor 3,2 ghz
1x6 GB ddr3 Arbeitsspeicher
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Serie
Toshiba 1 TB Festplatte
450 Watt Netzteil
Kein Monitor weil er kaputt ist. Benutze meinen Fernseher als ersatz


Meine Auswahl:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Danke schonmal und noch viel Spaß


----------



## opelgt75 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team, hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei dem Gewinnspiel habe aktuell einen Phenom 955 und als Grafikkarte eine gtx 760 ich würde mich freuen wenn ich Glück habe eurem Gewinnspiel und ich dann wieder mehr Freude habe beim zocken eine CPU geht wirklich in die Knie bei Battlefield 4 und 1 habe ich erst gar nicht angefangen vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und vielleicht der eine oder andere auch schönen Tag euch noch bis dann und macht weiter so ihr seid spitze


----------



## Miftat1993 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team, 

hiermit nehme Ich teil an eure " Pimp my PC 2017" Aktion.

Folgende Teile Habe ich mir aus gewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Also Ich würde gerne gewinnen, denn mein PC hat vor einigen Wochen den Geist aufgegeben, das Netzteil wollte einfach nicht mehr. Seit dem habe Ich ein 600Watt Cooler Master Netzteil  aber das hat immer noch nicht gereicht, irgendwie scheint der PC immer noch nicht anzugehen. Nach paar Tagen hatte ich das Problem gefunden, ein Kabel war kaputt, seit dem warte Ich auf das Ersatzteil. Nun steht mein Pc aufgeschraubt in der Ecke und wartet auf seine " Wiedergeburt " . 

Folgende Hardware ist verbaut: 

I7 4790, GTX 1060 6GB, 32GB Ram DDR 3, 128 GB SSD, 3TB HDD. 

Mit der neuen Hardware würde Ich gerne alle meine Games auf maximale Einstellungen spielen und die Grafik von GTA 5, Battlefield 1, vielleicht demnächst Fifa 18 sowie Battlefront 2 genießen können ohne jegliche Bedenken, Ich würde sogar überlegen auf Ryzen aufzurüsten. 

PS: Ich würde natürlich alles selber verbauen mit der Motivation, einen Schritt näher an meine Traum PC zu sein und diesen endlich fertig stellen kann. *_* 

Ich bedanke mich für eure Aufmerksamkeit und wünsche alle Teilnehmer viel Glück. 

Ich entschuldige mich über meine Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik, denn diese Test habe ich mit meinen Smartphone geschrieben. 

Mit freundlichen Gruß 

Miftar Ramadani


----------



## Lukasoid (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und Dankeschön für die tolle Aktion und an alle Beteiligten! Iiyama hatte ich vorher um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht auf dem Schirm! 

---

Ich hab mir folgende Option ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

---

Mein System: 

Coolermaster Silencio 550 Gehäuse

Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3
Intel i5 2500K (+GELID Tranquillo Kühler)
16 GB Corsair Vengeance
MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970 
beQuiet! 530W

BenQ GL2460 Monitor

---

Ich habe mich für die 1080 Ti entschieden obwohl ich glaube dass sie ein wenig überdimensioniert für mein System ist. Sehr sehr wahrscheinlich hätte mir die Karte nicht selber gekauft weil das dann doch ein wenig zu sehr ins Geld geht, aber wozu gibt es Gewinnspiele!  Mit meinem PC rendere ich vor allem viele Animationen mit Blender (wirklich sehr viele) von daher wäre es ein extrem hilfreiches Upgrade. Über die 970 zu meckern wäre falsch aber einfach mal so die Renderzeit halbieren wäre echt genial. Ich will jetzt keine Eigenwerbung machen aber auf Anfrage kann ich euch gerne meinen Kanal zeigen damit ihr wisst dass ihr eine (relativ) gute Sache unterstützt (Kleiner Nischenkanal). Das wäre nämlich der Haupteinsatzzweck für die Leistung der 1080 Ti da ich bei Spielen dann doch eher zu Titeln neige die nicht ganz so hardwarehungrig sind. 
Falls ihr der Meinung seid meine Entscheidung ist verkehrt bin ich auf alle Fälle für Ratschläge offen! Ich glaube der 2500K unterstützt kein PCIe 3.0 also müsste ich zumindest mal auf nen Ivy-Bridge upgraden. Ich denke das dürfte aber beim Verkauf der 970 drin sein so dass ich bei der Karte hoffentlich aus dem Vollen schöpfen könnte!

Danke nochmal und viele Grüße, 
Lukas K.

PS. Sorry für die schlechten Witze


----------



## Gepapatod (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an das Team von PCGH

Bewerbung

Ich würde gerne Witcher 3 wieder spielen aber meine Grafikkarte eine GTX 780 ging eines Tages nicht mehr mein Monitor blieb schwarz jetzt kann ich zur Zeit nur mit der Onboard Grafig spielen was keinen Spaß macht und nen größerer Monitur wäre auch nicht schlecht meiner wird es nicht mehr lange machen leider er hat hin und wieder Rote Steifen im Bild 

Mein System
Gehäuse:                      LC-Power Gaming 973B
Mainboard:                 MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
Prozessor:                   I7-6700K
Kühler:                          Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Arbeitsspeicher:      64GB Kit DDR4 Ballistik Sport
Netzteil:                       Sharkoon WPM 700W Bronze
Grafikkarte:               -
Festplatte:                  SSD 250GB
                                         HDD 2TB
Laufwerk:                   Asus Blue-ray


Die von mir gewählten Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Macht weiter so lese eure Artikel sehr gerne stellt BITTE die Zeitung NIE ein


----------



## billythekitt (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier meine Bewerbung und vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit.

  Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 50 (15 Punkte übrig)

Meine jetzige Hardware:
Intel Core i3 7100
MSI Z270I Gaming Pro Carbon AC
2x4GB Skill DDR4-2400 CL-15
250GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2 SSD PCI-E NVME




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defender197899 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke für diese tolle Aktion.
Hier erst mal  die Eckdaten meines PCs.

AMD R7 1700X
Asus Prime X370Pro
32 GB Corsair  Vengeance LPX 2666 DDR4 @ 2800Mhz
MSI Gaming X RX470 8G
500GB Samsung 960 Evo Nvme
250 GB Samsung 830 SSD
2 TB Seagate Baracuda HDD
500 W Be Quiet  Straight Power CM 
Noctua  NH -14D
Corsair Carbide  600 C


Meine Auswahl:

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 

be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte) 

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)

iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Harry-Mukke (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für die diesjährige "Pimp my PC"-Aktion bewerben.

Danke dafür, dass Ihr mit dieser Aktion wieder vielen, am Hungertuch nagenden, Studenten die Möglichkeit gebt, ihren PC mit neuem Tech zu füllen.

Wie von euch einleitend im Artikel beschrieben, zurerst einmal die copy and paste Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig) ... 5 Punkte schenk ich euch für die Organisation der Aktion 

Mein aktuelles Rig: 

Angetrieben von --- Prozessor: Intel Core i7 5820K  
Montiert auf --- Mainboard: ASUS X99-Deluxe/U3.1 
Abgebildet durch --- Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 (4 GB GDDR5) 
Ausreichend Puffer mit --- Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB DDR 4 
Cool per --- CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100i v2 
Versorgt über --- Netzteil: Corsair RM750X 
Mit Stauraum versehen durch --- Festplatte(n): Samsung 500 GB SSD, Seagate 1 TB HDD
Hübsch verpackt im --- Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 500r 

Soo, jaa das isser, der Rechner! 

Die Komponenten machen alle samt einen ausgezeichneten Job, jedoch würde auch ich mich, wie viele andere Leser wohl auch, besonders über ne neue Grafikkarte von MSI freuen, dann wären eventuell auch ein paar Titel mit Ultra-Optionen möglich 
Der Monitor wäre allerdings, neben dem CPU-Kühler, auch ein feines Present für die Vorweihnachtszeit, mit dem ich sicherlich viel Freude haben würde. Meine H100i macht beim Witcher oder während des Renderns schon ordentlich auf sich aufmerksam. 

Ich habe leider keinen besonders auffälligen, sonderbar interessanten, noch unterstützenswerten Grund, warum Ihr gerade mich auswählen solltet eine der Komponenten zu gewinnen, es wäre aber der absolute Hammer!

Ich habe meinen PC vollständig in Eigenregie zusammengebaut, daher wäre das Tauschen der Komponenten auch sicher kein Problem für mich, und Ihr (Stephan) könnt dann auch länger aus dem Fenster schauen  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem hohen Norden
Henry M.


----------



## LucasLaj1997 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Auch ich bin einer der gutmütigen schüler/Studenten die kaum Geld zur Verfügung haben und sich sehr über solch coole Aktionen von euch erfreut.

Zu meiner auswahl;
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetziges System wirkt da glaub etwas veraltet 😅
Pentium E5700 3.00GHz
6GB DDR3
GT320 (1GB)
250GB HDD
Mainboard; Acer N15235
Netzteil; Chinaböller
CPU Kühler; Noname (Boxed ähnlich)


Ich versuche mein System irgendwie zu updaten aber jeder kennt es, mal kommt dieses oder jenes dazwischen und dann kommt man finanziell nicht dazu seinen pc aufzuwerten, daher dachte ich mal das ich mitmachen könnte.
MFG
Lucas L.


----------



## LordEisenbein (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moinsen 

leck mich am A**** ich hab jetzt bestimmt 5 Anläufe gebraucht um das gebacken zu bekommen.. aber wat is dat bitte auch für ne geile aktion da weiss man gar nich wat man auswählen soll/darf^^
nach langem hin und her soll es doch das tolle Mainboard sein.. wenn ich dann mein bescheidenes schüler portemonnaie komplett geleert habe reicht es vllt sogar für eine cpu die den platz auf dem sockel verdient hat 
irgendwie sind noch ein haufen punkte über aber dieses paket würde mich mehr als happy machen.. und das gerät selbst zusammenbauen wäre mir eine sehr große ehre da ich mich seit einer weile für pc hardware begeistere und das zusammenbauen wohl das schönste von allem ist!!!  

Danke für diese geile chance sowas müsste es öfter geben um armen schluckern ein stückchen gaming paradies zu ermöglichen.. bei den preisen für manche hardware heutzutage 
achjaa mein system:

msi h110 m pro d
intel pentium g4560
gtx 1050ti
16gb ddr4 2400mhz (obwohl mein board nur 2133 kann ich pflaume xD)
1 tb seagate

wählet mich und ich werde vor freude grinsen wie ein honigkuchenpferd hehe hihi huhu

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 50 (13 Punkte übrig)

MFG LordEisenbein


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI R9 270X Gaming 4G
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C mit 1x Enermax Cluster Advance UCCLA12P
Gehäuse: NZXT Apollo mit be quiet! Dämmmatten
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2233 (22 Zoll, 1680x1050)

[[Mainboard: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
CPU: AMD FX8350 (@4,1 GHz, CPU-NB@2,4 GHz)
RAM: 4x4 GB DDR3-2133 Corsair Vengeance LP
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM-580W
Soundkarte: Auzentech X-Fi HomeTheater HD
HDD: WD Black 2 TB
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 256 GB, SanDisk Ultra II 240 GB
Lüfter: 2x UCCLA12P, 1x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12]]


Und hier meine Wunschkombination für das Gewinnspiel:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich tatsächlich gewinnen, dann möchte ich alle Komponenten selber zusammenbauen. Ich muss endlich wieder schrauben


----------



## The13Wanderer (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erst einmal danke für diese super Aktion von euch. 
Ich will auch mal mein Glück versuchen also los gehts.

Zuerst einmal meine Wunsch Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Und nun zu meinen Rechner:
Gpu: Msi 660 twin frozr iii
Cpu: I5 6500
Cpu Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Ram: 8GB PC 2133 CL14 Kingston KIT (2x4GB) HyperX Fury DDR4
Mainbord: ASRock H170A-X1
Netzteil: COOLER MASTER B600 VER.2
Festplatte:  Western Digital WD Desktop Everyday 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s
Alles verstaut im Sharkoon Vaya Value ATX MidiTower weiß.  
Monitor: ACER, HD LED Mercury Free, 27inch Black Monitor (Model K272HL) 

Der Rechner hatte anfang letzten Jahres schon mal ein Update bekommen (siehe CPU,Kühler,Ram und Mainbord) ,allerdings hat meine 660 definitiv ausgedient wesegen ich sehr gerne die MSI 1080 für mich be*an*spru*che ;D.
Aber auch das Gehäuse wird allmelich zu klein wesegen auch auch hier ein neues in frage kommen würde am besten wäre das be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver.
Bei den restlichen Komponenten ist für mich zumindestens keine aufrüstung erforderlich allerdings schadet neue Hardware nie .

Herzlichen Dank und mit freundlichen Grüßen,
The13Wanderer


----------



## karpadoer (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team


Ich habe diese Komponenten ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Im Moment habe ich:

CPU:              AMD FX-6300
Mainboard:   MSI 970A-G43
RAM:            8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
GPU:             AMD R9 280 3GB
Netzteil:       CoolerMaster G450M
SSD:             SanDisk Ultra II  480GB
HDD:           1TB WD Blue
Das Mainboard und der Prozessor werden bald durch ein Z370 Mainboard mit passendem i5 oder i7 ersetzt.
Auch das Gehäuse wird bald durch das Fractal Design Meshify C ersetzt.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion und eure guten Videos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timetoremember (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus zusammen 

Dann mache ich hier auch mal mit und hoffe natürlich, dass mich das Glück erwählt.

Mein Auswahl:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Momentanes System.
Asus P8P67Pro rev.3
Intel I7-2600K
8GB DDR3-1600 (2x4GB)
AMD HD7970
Samsung Evo SSD 500GB
Netzteil ist ein 550 Watt beQuiet System Power 
Gehäuse ist das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced 

Die 1080 habe ich deshalb ausgewählt, weil meine HD7970 doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, was man bei aktuellen Titeln durchaus zu spüren bekommt.
Außerdem habe ich auch das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Netzteil ausgesucht, da meines bestimmt schon 6 oder gar 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und der Netzstecker mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so sicher sitzt 
Das Gehäuse von be quiet habe tatsächlich nur ausgesucht weil es verdammt gut asuschaut. Unauffällig und stilsicher 
Der iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 würde meinen alten BenQ 24Zöller ersetzen (G2420).

In dem Fall wünsche ich den anderen und mir selbst viel Glück. Die Komponenten würde ich als "PC-Selbstbauer" selbstverständlich in Eigenregie verbauen 

ps: Bild muss ich nachreichen, ist mittlerweile etwas zu dunkel...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FearTheBeard (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin zusammen,

ich betreibe endlich "wieder" meinen PC, da mir mein altes Intel System nach nur einem Jahr schon wieder kaputt ging und ich erstmal 8 Wochen Pause machen musste, um das Geld für was aufzutreiben.
Ich entschied mich für einen Wechsel auf DDR4 und einen Ryzen, da mir die Chipsatz Strategie von Intel nicht gefällt. Da lobe ich mir AMD, bei dem Zen+ und Zen2 auf dem gleichen Sockel laufen werden und ich mir jetzt ein ordentliches Board holen kann und den CPU in 2-3 Jahren aufrüsten kann zu einer aktuellen Generation.
Auch wenn ich lange intel gut fand und man ihnen die Leistung nicht absprechen kann, ist es für mich nicht nur das Produkt, was zu einem Kauf überzeugen muss.
Ähnlich ist es ja in der Lebensmittelindustrie mit FairTrade und Angeboten aus der Region. Ein Produkt und Unternehmen müssen ein stimmiges Bild abliefern.

*Also habe ich in meinem System folgende Komponente:*

CPU: R7 1700
Kühler: Scythe Mugen Max
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 2400 (1x16GB)
Board: Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5
GraKa: Gigabyte 1070 Extrem Gaming 8G
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
HDD: 9+ TB auf diversen Platten
PSU: Corsair RM750x
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5
Monitor: BenQ XL2720Z

*Mein Wunsch ist:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Natürlich wird die größte Grafikkarte gewünscht, aber sie ist es nicht alleine, denn dazu der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 würde meinem CPU nochmal einen ordentlich Boost geben und Puffer zum Übertakten. Da ich ein gedämpftes Gehäuse haben, kann ich die Pure Wings gut gebrauchen um den Airflow zu begünstigen. Momentan wird es schnell warm im Gehäuse. Sollte ich sie nicht hier bekommen, würden vermutlich noch 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed gekauft.
Zum Abschluß der Monitor kommt mir auch wie gelegen. Da ich jetzt wieder aktiver ins Streamen einsteigen möchte, komme ich mit einem Monitor nicht mehr zurecht. Auch wenn noch keine Zuschauerzahl vorhanden ist, möchte man ja trotzdem auf einen Blick haben, ob der Stream stabil läuft oder ob es Probleme gibt.
Um den Text nicht noch länger werden zu lassen, als er schon ist, da ich nicht unnötig eure Zeit vergeuden möchte, schließe ich mit einem leicht modifiziertem Luther zitat: "Hier zocke ich und kann nicht anders"

*Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!*


----------



## Ragnar_Finga (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH-Team,

Hiermit möchte ich mich für die Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion bewerben. Saucool dass ihr sowas macht.

Ich hab mich für folgende Optionen entschieden wobei das Mainboard eigentlich wurscht is 

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles Setup:

Cooler Master K280
i7 7700k, geköpft, WLP mit Flüssigmetall ersetzt und und läuft auf 5,0 GHz
4 x 8GB Ballistix Sport LT 8GB DDR4 2400 MHz
ASUS ROG Maximus IX Code Z270 Mainboard
Noctua NH-D15 S
Palit Super Jetstream GTX 1060 6GB
Super Flower Golden King Platinum 1000W ATX 2.3
2 x Cooler Master Lüfter (Vorne/Hinten)

Meine Peripherie:

Lioncast LM 30
Lioncast LK 300 RGB
iiyama ProLite B2483HS

Ich würde mich Super über die Komponenten freuen denn manchmal merkt man dann doch das alte Gehäuse ohne Dämmung anhand der Lautstärke sowie beim Komponentenwechsel an der leichten Enge.
CPU-Kühler wär super da ich bei aktuellen Titeln im Sommer schon merke dass der Prozessor trotz Highend-Luftkühlung a bissl warm wird und des evtl. den Kabylake-Bug mit Temperaturspitzen mildert.
Und als letztes nen Monitor denn ich spar schon lange auf eine Anzeige die mehr als 60 Hz darstellen kann, denn immerhin kommt die 1060 ja bei den meisten Spielen auf 80 Frames oder mehr auf sehr hoch 
Mainboard ist wie gesagt egal da ich in nächster Zeit nicht vorhabe auf Coffee-Lake zu upgraden.

Da ich mittlerweile meiner kompletten Familie PCs zusammenbaue würde ich mich freuen wenn ich die Komponenten einfach ohne Einbau bekommen könnte. Dann kann Stephan sich noch n bissl langweilen

Nochmals Danke für so ne geile Aktion

Ragnar Finga


----------



## raiderjo (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aloha,
vorab finde ich das dass ganze hier eine sehr coole Aktion ist!

Hier zu meiner Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und hier ist mein Setup:
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @3.700
ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
GIGABYTE GTX 1060 WindForce 2X OC
2x G Skill F4-2400C15-8GNT
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
WDC WD10EZRZ-00HTKB0 1TB

Ein Bild ist natürlich auch dabei 

Vielen dank für die Chance ♥

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Domenic Wiewiora


----------



## freakyd84 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wertes PCGH-Team

hiermit möchte ich mich für die diesjährige "Pimp my PC"-Aktion bewerben. 

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 
be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte) 
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC besteht aus

CPU: Core i7 2670qm
Mainboard: Asrock IMB-170
Ram: 2x 4GB So-Dimm
Festplatten: 1x 120 GB SSD
Gehäuse: LianLi PC Q08
Netzteil: Bequite 370W
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 960 2GB
Lüfter: 1x 120mm Bequite SW2 und 1x 140mm Bequite SW2

Schwerpunkte:

Da ich einen recht exotischen Bundle nutze, kann ich die Temperatur leider nicht bändigen. Alternativ Kühler für diesen Sockel ist nicht aufzufinden, bei Volllast wird die CPU zu heiß. Ich
bitte darum, falls ich gezogen werde, dass ihr irgendwie die Temperatur verbessern könnt


----------



## Brunftzeit (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus.

Dann hier mal mein Wunschzettel 


Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)


Aktueller Rechner:
Mainboard: ASUS Z87-K
CPU-Kühler: NexXxos XP + 360er Radi + Alphacool Eisfach
RAM: 16 GB PC3-12800 von Crucial
CPU: intel i5 4690K
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 800W
Grafikkarte: Manli GTX 1070 Ultimate
Datenträger: 2x 500 GB SSD, 1x 750 GB SSD, 1x 2 TB SSHD
Gehäuse ist ein Klassiker... Cooler Master Stacker ST-01
Monitor: 25" 16:10 1200p von Medion

--------------

Ajo. Wie man sieht herrscht im PC etwas das Chaos. Erst heute (zufall) mal wieder die WaKü gereinigt daher mal eine gesunde grüne Farbe. Sah gestern noch ganz anders aus. Wieder ein paar Stunden im Eimer. Da mir die ganze Konstruktion aber eh immer noch etwas zu laut und der Stacker einfach schlecht zu dämmen ist würd ich da gerne mal auf was ganz leises umsteigen. Die WaKü war halt mal ein Versuch, früher mit einer billigen Eheim aus einem Forum. Den Radi bekam ich von jemand geschenkt, gekauft hatte ich dann neu die Kleinteile und den Kühler der mich seit 3 Aufrüstungen begleitet.  Aber wie gesagt, so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Dachte erst mit dem Eisfach hätt ich was gutes aber das Teil ist nur bei minimaler Drehzahl wirklich leise. Dazu kam dann irgendwie Dreck ins System so das ich es zuletzt auf Vollgas laufen lies damit es noch gekühlt hat. War nicht so meine Glanzstunde was Ideen betrifft und nervt mich langsam. 

Das Netzteil ist ok, die Grafikkarte ist ebenfalls sehr leise und flott genug.

Die CPU könnte aber mal ein Upgrade vertragen. Gegen 2 Kerne mehr hab ich da nix einzuwenden. Wollte zwar erst Ryzen 2 abwarten aber falls sich eben was ergibt... 

Der Monitor macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Wäre ebenfalls eine Verbesserung. Den Medion hatte ich auch mal günstig über ein Forum gekauft als der 24" die Grätsche machte. Ist jetzt nicht grad ein Hammerteil. 

Würde dann auch selbst bauen und endlich mal die Kabel vernünftig verlegen. *hüstel*

Also nicht wundern, aufgeräumt ist anders. Ich weis. Weis schon warum ich kein Fenster hab. Hat was von PC Messi...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Damit man mal sieht wie lang ich das schon habe. So fings damals mit der WaKü an... Das Gehäuse hatte ich zu der Zeit schon länger... Core 2 ftw.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timakri (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

Ich überlege schon lange mein PC auf zu rüsten.

Die entscheidung für das Enthusiasts Mainboard war für mich klar.
Mehr Kerne für multitasking und da ich aktuell massive probleme bei manchen spielen hab Forza Horizon 3 zum beispiel,stürzt ab oder der pc hängt sich auf weil der Cpu einfach zu schwach ist.
Meine Lösung aktuell ist alle neben Bildschirme aus und nur auf mittleren grafikeinstellungen spielen auch wenn die Grafikkarte mehr schaffen würde.
und meine externen festplatten können in den pc
Der Cpu-Kühler ist klar der neue Cpu muss gekühlt werden.
Gehäuse wollte ich das Dark Base Pro 900 haben weil mein gebrauchtes switch vollkommen zerkratzt ist.
Der Monitor wer schön weil der Acer gd245 unerträgliches fiepen von sich gibt und der neue wqhd hat^^

Mein pc 
Mainboard Asus P8Z77-V Le Plus
Cpu i5-3470
Cpu-Kühler Scythe Mugen 2B
Ram 8G G.Skill Ripjaws 1600
Gehäuse Nzxt Switch 810 
Grafikkarte Gtx 980 ti lightning
SSD 256GB Samsung 850 PRO,500GB Samsung 850 Evo 
HDD western digital 1.5tb green und eine 500gb green
Netzteil 750 Watt Super Flower Leadex Modular 80+ Titanium
Lüfter AeroCool DS 140mm 
Hauptmonitor Acer gd245
Monitor Samsung Syncmaster 2243 
Monitor samsung syncmaster 226bw


Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

MFG Timakri


----------



## MSPHerrSchaefer_ (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Michael und komme aus der schönen Pfalz.

Meine Auswahl wäre so:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Diese Auswahl traf ich, da ich folgende Komponenten besitze:
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 1070 
Netzteil: be quiet! Sytem Power 8 400W
Monitor: LG, Full-HD, Weiß, 60 Hz
CPU: i7 4771; boxed Kühler
Mainboard: ASUS H87-Pro 
Ram: 32GB Kingston DDR3-1600
SSD: Kingston 120GB
HDD: WD Blue 2TB
DVD-Brenner LG
Gehäuse: Irgendein Sharkoon 50€ Ding, inkl. 2 vorinstallierte Gehäuselüfter

Für mich wäre die GTX 1070 perfekt, da ich wirklich gerne die Grafikpower zweier Grafikkarten kennen lernen würde, die in Spielen, wie "The Witcher 3", auch wirklich benötigt ist. Ich liebe Games mit hervorragender Grafik und vielen Details, wenn man aus dem staunen nicht mehr herrauskommt. Daraus resultierend  würden mir 400W nicht mehr reichen, daher das Netzteil. Die Gehäuselüfter,von Sharkoon, sind rellativ laut und ich spiele oft ohne Headset, daher sind flüsterleise Lüfter perfekt. Den Monitor habe ich gewählt, da ich viel am PC für die Schule mache. Bekanntlich ist produktives arbeiten mit zwei Bildschirmen deutlich einfacher und durch die erhöhte Grafikleistung ist WQHD sinnvoller, da ich mir sonst selbst einen neuen Monitor gekauft hätte. Die Komponenten kann ich gerne selbst einbauen. Leider verfüge ich über keine Kamera

Super Sache dass ihr das macht, besonders für leute mit weniger Geld.ich würde mich sehr freuen. Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen.

Dem ganzen PCGH-Team noch einen schönen Tag

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus der Pfalz


----------



## Knoggi95 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Rechner ist einfach viel zu schwach und ich bin zu arm mir neue Teile zu kaufen ich sollte sowieso mehr raus gehen aber ich bin eben zu gerne am PC. 
Grafik ist mein größtes Problem da wegen des Mining Booms alle Chips extrem überteuert sind.
Er will auch manchmal nicht anspringen erst nach 4 - 5 mal anschalten. Habt erbarmen.


Mein Aktuelles Rig 
AMD fx 8300
12 Gb DDDR3 1333
120 Gb SSD
1.8 TB HDD
R9 280x 3gb
FSP Netzteil 
China Gehäuse

Auserkorene Parts:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Darklord1990 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

Ich finde es eine super Aktion die ihr da macht und bewerbe mich nun auch hiermit. Als Medizinstudent habe ich leider nicht die Zeit neben der Universität und dem vielen lernen noch arbeiten zu gehen um sich Geld für eine Aufrüstung dazu zu verdienen, weswegen das up-to-date halten meines Gaming PC´s ( Zocken die 2 große liebe nach der Medizin ) in den letzten Jahren etwas auf der Strecke geblieben ist da gute leistungsstarke Hardware heutzutage sehr teuer ist. Vor dem Medizinstudium habe ich Krankenpfleger gelernt und als solcher auch gearbeitet und Geld verdient, da war es leichter regelmäßig in ihn zu investieren. 

Ich würde gerne eure Aktion gewinnen, da zu jedem guten Tag nicht nur die Arbeit gehört sondern die Work-life-Balance imsense wichtig ist um Kraft zu sammeln und nächsten Tag wieder fit zu sein. Gaming ist meine Art mich zu entspannen ( nein Surgeon Simulator zocke ich nicht  ), dies wird aber aufgrund aktueller begrenzter Hardwareressourcen meines PC´s immer schwieriger und weniger genussvoll bei aktuellen games. 

Darum wünsche ich mir von euch : 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System : 

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
CPU: Intel I7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz Leistungsoptimiert
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Seidon 120M 
RAM: 2 x 8 GB Kingston HyperX 1600 MHz DDR3  
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce GTX 780 
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120 GB
HDD: Hitachi Deskstar 1 TB  + WD 2 TB Festplatte
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower - NVIDIA Edition 
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX Series 80 Plus Bronze 750 Watt
Monitor: Samsung LCD S27B550V 27" 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr euch für mich entscheidet. Den Einbau muss der Stephan bei mir nicht machen, das sollte ich noch selbst hinbekommen. Es wäre perfekt zum Semesterstart  und die perfekte Ergänzung zu meinem jetzigen System, mehr Grafikpower und direkt an der 1080 Ti befinden sich ja 2 HDMI Ausgänge somit ausgezeichnet für die Ergänzung zu einem 2 Monitor System.


----------



## T_K (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

erstmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für dieses wiederholt gute Gewinnspiel. Finde ich sehr sinnvoll, sodass man seinen PC auch wieder schnell auf den neuesten Stand bringen kann oder zumindestens in die richtige Richtung leiten kann, wie auch bei mir, da mein PC nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Mein derzeitiger PC-Stand:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (oc 3,6GHz)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Graka: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G   (4GB)
RAM: 2x 4GB Crucial DDR3 1333  2x 2GB Crucial DDR3 1333   
Festplatte: 1x Samsung HD753LJ   750 GB    1x WDC WD15EARS-00MVWB0   1,5 TB
Netzteil: LC-Power PC-Netzteil Super Silent, LC6550 550 Watt
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM Storm Sniper "ATI/AMD Edition"
Monitor: BenQ G2220HD


Wunsch: (Ziele für Neu/Aufrüstung Ende 2017/ 2018, sobald das nötige Kleingeld vorhanden ist)

CPU/Mainboard: AM4 Mainboard X370 mit Ryzen 5 1600x
Graka: GeForce GTX 1070
Gehäuse: bequiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
Netzteil: bequiet! Netzteil
Neuer Monitor, vorallem größer als 22" 

Somit kommt für mich diese Aktion sehr gelegen und ich sag mal 4 von 6 Aufrüstungspunkten wären hiermit erledigt. 



Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die Komponenten selber einbauen, somit einfach zu schicken und ein Bild wird sehr schnell folgen. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und Danke an PCGH für diese Aktion.


Haut rein!


----------



## Jesus8000 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

Wollte schon lange meinen I7 2600k erneuern.
würde sich gut anbieten mit dem mainboard.
Der Kühler würde auch nicht mehr passen und das gehäuse ist mir schon viel zu lange zu laut.
den Birldschirm kann man sicher auch sehr gut gebrauchen
Nur als Student fehlt immer dass Geld
Und zusammenbauen würde ich gerne selbst

Mit freundlichen grüsen aus Franken


Meine Komponenten von 2011:

I7 2600k @4300 Quad-Turbo Mod | 16gb ram | gtx 1070 gigabyte gaming G1 @2000Mhz |Asus P8P67 Rev3 | 120gb + 500gb SSD | 10TB HDD gesamt | ASUS PG278QR 27"x1440p & 24" LG sec. Monitor | 550W netzteil


Ein etwas älterer Firestrike Benchmark^^ für die 2600k Haider:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67



Ausgewählte komponenten:


Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

PS ich habe noch nie in einem gewinnspiel gewonnen


----------



## Patrickschnettka (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

aw Pimp my Pc eine Wahnssinss aktion  ich konnte vor 2 Jahren mir das letzte mahl eine Grafigkarte leisten ti750 

das wäre meine Wunschvorstellung zum Spielen 
Mit freundlichem Gruß Patrick Schnettka

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Ex3cut3r (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH!

Joseph mein Name. 

Erstmal eine tolle Aktion, falls ich etwas Gewinne Wahnsinn, falls nicht, auch nicht schlimm.  Immer easy bleiben. 

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
*
Mein PC:

*Prozessor: 4770k @ 4,2 ghz
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: MSI Z87 G45 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR3 @ 2400Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X @ 2050/4404Mhz
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 630
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550W
SSD: Samsung 850EVO 512GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB SATA
HDD2: Externe WD 5TB
Monitor: S34E790C

*
Warum nehme ich teil? 

Ich bin eigentlich schon zufrieden mit meinen PC, aber der Knackpunkt ist die GTX 1070. Ich spiele in 3440x1440 dank 21:9 Bildschirm und die GTX 1070 liefert teilweise keine Super Frameraten, In Mass Effect Andromeda sind es z.B grade mal 20-40 FPS (Die Cutscenes hauen richtig böse rein)
Einen neuen Monitor brauch ich eigentlich nicht, aber da man keine 0 Pkt, in dieser Kategorie geben kann, wurde ich wohl den kleinsten nehmen und ihn als Zweitmonitor neben meinen 21:9er hinstellen.


MfG 

Joseph





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9nSOEJPN0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Borg8472 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH Team 

Super Aktion von euch. 

Grafikkarte:  (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein System:

CPU: Intel I7 4790K
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme 4
RAM: 16 Gb Kingston Hyper X DDR3
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290  Vapor-X
HDD: Samsung 850Evo 512 GB
Gehäuse:  Fractal Design Define R5
Netzteil: Corsair RM850
Monitor: Benq XL2411Z

Die neuen Komponenten würden wieder neuen Schwung in den Rechner bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## obiwaHn (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

wie immer eine super Sache die "Pimp my PC Aktion", dafür gibt es schon einmal ein dickes Lob von meiner Seite 

Ich nehme das Ganze auch als Anlass zu einer Bewerbung und hoffe, dass das Glück vielleicht mal auf meiner Seite steht - ich drücke natürlich allen anderen Teilnehmern die Daumen und freue mich jetzt schon für die Gewinner 

Jetzt aber zu meinen aktuellen Komponenten:


CPU: Intel Xeon e3-1230v3 @3,7 Ghz all Core
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600 CL9
SSD: 250GB Samsung 840 basic
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Grafik: MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr 2GB
PSU: BitFenix Whisper M 550
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C
Gehäuse-Lüfter: 2x Fractal Design Venturi 140 PWM (Front) + 1x Fractal Design Venturi 120 PWM (Heck)
Monitor: Dell U2312HM (FHD @60Hz)


Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe gerade erst - nach langer PC-Abstinenz - mit Hilfe der PCGH-Community meinem alten Schätzchen wieder etwas Leben eingehaucht und von einem ehemals ITX-System auf ATX gewechselt. In diesem Zuge habe ich mir das neue Gehäuse (Meshify C) samt Netzteil (BitFenix Whisper M), Gehäuse-Lüftern (Venturi-Serie), Mainboard (Z97 Killer) und RAM (Vengeance LP) angeschafft und siehe da, die kleinen Gizmos sind wieder aktiv 
Der Prozessor und die Plattform bieten noch eine Menge an Leistung - vor allem, wenn man ein bisschen Hand anlegt und den Turbo auf alle Kerne legt  Das Einzige, was mich jetzt noch einbremst, ist die alte Grafikkarte (2GB sind nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß) und der Prozessor-Kühler - da passt die neue "Pimp my PC Aktion" wie die Faust aufs Auge 

Daher habe ich mich bei dem Upgrade-Pfad auch wie folgt orientiert:
*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

*
Soweit ich das Abschätzen kann, bringt die Basis noch genug Power auf, um die GTX 1080 zu befeuern - und dann auch noch eine von meinem favorisierten Hersteller MSI (das Kühlsystem ist einfach der Hammer) . Somit kann in Kombination mit dem schönen 27" von iiyama ein richtiges Grafikfeuerwerk in WQHD abgefackelt werden - auch, wenn der iiyama auf FreeSync setzt . Der Dark Rock Pro 3 von be quiet! rundet die Sache gänzlich ab und sollte den Prozessor bei fixiertem Turbo besser in Schach halten als der jetzige Ben Nevis.
Mit den gewählten Komponenten kann ich genau die verbliebenen Schwachstellen an meinem Knecht ausmerzen und ein rundum harmonisches, zukunftsfähiges Gesamtsystem auf einer letztlich schon leicht angestaubten Basis bauen - die anstehenden AAA-Kracher können kommen 

Sollte ich in die engere Auswahl kommen und gar gewinnen, würde ich die besagten Teile selbst einbauen und euch selbstredend schöne Bilder von der Gesamtanlage senden 

Besten Dank schon einmal!


Grüße
obi


P.S.: Nun auch die Bilder vom Innenraum des jetzigen Setups:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry Leute, ich habe die Bilder mehrfach bearbeitet und gedreht aber hier werden Sie immer falsch angezeigt  Hat jemand einen Reim darauf?


----------



## AndyZockt (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten morgen erstmal..😪

Ich finde Eure Aktion super geil! Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich einer der glücklichen sein werde..

Warum mache ich überhaupt bei der Aktion mit?
Das ist ganz simpel; Ich habe einfach noch nicht alles zusammen, was ich gerne hätte.
Ich habe mir meinen PC damal selbst zusammen gestellt. Zu meinem Nachteil fehlen mir eig. nur noch eine Graka, ein Bildschirm & ein ordenlicher CPU-Kühler. Das Gehäuse könnte auch mal verbessert werden.

Zu meinem PC:
1× Asus Z97-ProGamer Gaming MB
1× Intel i7-4790K Core Prozessor
1× Intel CPU Standard-Lüfter
2× G.Skill Ripjaws-X Memory Ram-Speicher 
  8×2GB(gesamt 16GB)
1× Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W PC-Netzteil
2× 3TB (Intenso) 3,5" HDD (7200RPM u/min., 64MB 
  Cache SATA 3)
1× Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD-Brenner




Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich wünsche Euch(meine Konkurrenz  ) noch viel Glück..


----------



## Blackbataillon (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Mein Name ist Julian Galonska und ich habe auch am letzten pimpmypc event mitgemacht, aber leider nichts gewonnen. Jetzt kann ich es ja mal wieder versuchen 

Mein jetziger pc:

I5 4690k mit boxed kühler
Msi z97 gaming 3 mb
Palit gtx 960 
500w enermax netzteil
8gb ram

Ich habe schon etwas gespart und würde mit den neuen komponenten auch noch einige andere erneuern ^^

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Piconnor (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Das ist erneut eine spannende Aktion bei der ich mich gerne wieder bewerbe:

Mein jetziges System besteht aus:

Fractal Design R5 Titanium
Enermax Platimax D.F. 600W
ASUS MAXIMUS HERO VII
Intel Core i5-4690K
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2
4x 8GB DDR3-2400 G.Skill TridentX
Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC 4GB
Crucial M500 240GB & Samsung 850 EVO (Basic) 500GB + 2x 1TB HDD
Samsung Syncmaster 2494HS 24" FullHD

Meine Wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich grundsätzlich mit meinem System zufrieden bin, setze ich in erster Linie fast alles auf eine Karte und damit auf die GTX 1080 Ti. Der Monitor ist sowieso überfällig, auch da fällt mir die Wahl leicht. Ein noch besserer CPU-Kühler (zur Förderung meiner lang gehegten aber immer noch nicht gepflegten OC-Ambitionen... ) und noch ein paar zusätzliche Lüfter runden das Ganze dann ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tachchen liebes PCGH-Pimp-Team und natürlich auch alle Leser,

auch ich möchte mich hier gern beteiligen.

Ich bin Chris, und mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr so massiv am Spielen. Trotzdem hatte ich mir erst dieses Jahr einiges in meinem PC unter dem Schreibtisch ersetzt. Die alte LGA1366 Plattform musste dann doch endlich weichen und dank einem Upgrade auf LGA 1150 bin ich nun von der Plattform her auch ausreichend gut aufgestellt für meine Belange.
Kürzlich hatte ich noch die Möglichkeit eine defekte GTX1060 zu reparieren und im Anschluss gegen einen sehr guten Übernahmepreis zu behalten.

Also ist der PC ja eigentlich top?
Ja und nein. Aktuell spiele ich noch auf meinem, mittlerweile sehr betagten, Samsung 205BW, welchen ich eigentlich auch gern mal ersetzen wollte. Das Kühler auf dem LGA1150 Prozessor ist zwar von der Leistung ausreichend, aber eben nur selbst lackiert und nicht wirklich Mega hübsch. die Lüfter sidn zum teil aus alten Gehäusen über geblieben.

Daher wären entsprechend Monitor, Lüfter und der CPU-Kühler ein tolles Upgrade. Da das Upgradesystem eine Wahl aus jeder Kategorie fordert, muss eine Grafikkarte mit in den Pfad, denn die Platform hab ich ja erst getauscht, und ein DDR4 System kommt zumindest aktuell nicht in Frage, bei den Speicherpreisen.

Entsprechend habe ich gewählt:

   Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




Aktuell verbaut ist:
Case: Sharkoon S25-V
Lüfter: 3x 140mm (2x alte LianLi, 1x Fractal Design); 2x 120mm, beide von Sharkoon
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E10 500W mit CM
SSD: Toshiba OCZ VX500 - 512GB
Mainboard: Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 (mit einem fehlenden Pin im Sockel)
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3 1231 V3
RAM: 2x 8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 1060 Dual (ja die war defekt, jetzt läuft se wieder)


----------



## RudiDerChiller (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

Ich würde bei meinem Pc gerne die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil tauschen, da beides schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich gerne wieder Spiele wie Fifa 18, Nfs, Cod und co spielen würde und ich möchte auch gererne mal durch ein neues Gehäuse Ordnung in mein System bringen.
Mein aktuelles System ist momentan nicht optimal zusammengesetzt, soll aber noch geändert werden.

Mein Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse         : Chieftec Bravo BH-01B-U3-OP
Mainboard    : Z97S SLI Krait Edition
Grafikkkarte: AMD Sapphire HD6950 2GB
Netzteil          : OCZ 600W (genaue Bezeichnung ist mir entfallen)
Ram                  : 12GB 1333mhz
Kühler             : Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition

Mein Wunschsystem:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)


----------



## GAMango (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-gemeinde,

erst mal super Aktion von euch uns eine chance zu geben unsere PCs aufzurüsten .
Um auch zukünftig alle aktuellen Spiele zu zocken, habe ich mich ausschließlich auf die Grafkkarte fokussiert. Mit dem Silent Wings 3 von be quiet! werden außerdem die referenzlüfter ausgetauscht.
Mit dem Rest meines bisherigen Systems bin ich soweit NOCH zufrieden.


  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 
CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K @ 4,5 / 1,2 V
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
MB: Asus X99-A
RAM: 4x 4GB DDR4 2400 MHz Kingston HyperX 
GPU: Asus GTX 970 4 GB
SSD: 250 GB Samsung 840 EVO 
HDD: 4TB WDC WD40EZRX-00SPEB0
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power 10 CM
Monitor: 24" Samsung SyncMaster P2450H 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## verduc (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo
vielleicht hab ich ja diesmal Glück, auf jedenfall schön das Ihr die Aktion wieder mal macht. 

Ich hab mir folgendes ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ein neues Gehäuse wäre zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber keine Lust das alles umzubauen, deshalb lieber das Netzteil. Mein jetziges hat ja auch schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Mein jetziges System

Mainboard: P8Z77-M
CPU: i5-3570
Grafik: MSI Geforce GTX 660 TwinFrozr 3
RAM: 8 GB günstig
Sound: Onboardsound
Netzteil: Be Quit PurePower 530 Watt


----------



## DonBongJohn (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Pimp Team,

seit ca. 3 Jahren begleitet mich meine Ratte durch den Alltag. 
Damals mit einem mikrigen Budget von knapp 200€ aus einer Bucht geschossen.
Und so ist die Geschichte passiert...

Ende August 2014

Seit gut einem halben Jahr ist in der Hafenstadt "PC-Masterrace" nichts mehr passiert. 
Das letzte Schiff wurde von Banditen gestohlen und die Stadt musste die marode Infrastruktur erstmal wieder auf die Beine bringen.
Nun wurde es aber wieder Zeit für ein neues Schiff um den Bewohnern, das Segeln und surfen wieder zu ermöglichen.
Und so machte sich der Baumeister auf eine tagelange Reise zur geheimnisvollen Bucht. Er schaute erst nach fertigen Schiffen mit der Aufschrift "AMD",
da diese auch neu ziemlich preiswert sind. Da aber alle ausschau nach diesen halten, die wenig Kohlen zur Verfügung haben, 
schaute er einfach mal nach alten Schiffen mit der Aufschriftt "Intel" und siehe da, es fand sich ein gutes Angebot eines baufälligen Schiffes. 
Das war natürlich kein Problem für den Baumeister, denn endlich hatte er dann auch mal nach einem halben Jahr was zu tun.
Das Schiff bestand derzeit aus einem Mainboard, CPU und 4GB RAM. Was fehlte waren natürlich noch eine Festplatte, ein Netzteil und eine GPU.
Der Baumeister verweilte noch einige Tage in der Bucht und erstand sich nebenbei noch eine Festplatte und ein Netzteil. 
Die GPU ließ einige Tage auf sich warten. Aber auch sie war dann nach einer Woche erworben. Bei der Lieferung der GPU traute der Baumeister seinen Augen kaum.
In der Bucht wurde sie als eine GTX 570 angeboten, sodass er einen Tag vorher schon einen zweiten Stromadapter im heimischen Computerfachgeschäft kaufte.
Beim Installieren des Treibers war dort eine 660 statt einer 570 zu sehen. Er eilte zur allwissenden Krake, TwinFrozr III GTX 570 waren seine Worte.
Diese zeigte nur Ergebnisse einer GTX 660, worauf der Baumeister sich damit entzückt abfand.
Nach der Restaurierung des Schiffes erstrahlte das Schiff im neuen Glanz und die Bewohner waren froh endlich wieder Spaß haben zu können.
Erstaunt war der Baumeister über die Leistung des Schiffes für diesen Preis, es hatte keinerlei Probleme mit mittleren-hohen Wellen bei einem Wasserstand von 1080p.
Leider war der Speicher etwas begrenzt weshalb längere Fahrten nicht möglich waren, aber um das Problem wurde sich einige Wochen später gekümmert und die Kapazität verdoppelt.

Oktober 2017

3 Jahre ist es nun her, seit dem Bau des neuen Schiffes. Am Schiff nagt der Zahn der Zeit.
Es funktioniert zwar immer noch, aber der Motor und auch der Rumpf könnten mal eine Verbeserung gebrauchen. 
Leider sind die finanziellen Mittel des Dorfes aufgrund einer Weiterbildung des Baumeisters begrenzt.
Und somit bittet der Baumeister das PCGH-Pimp Team um Hilfe.
Um den Zusammenbau würde sich der Baumeister höchstpersönlich kümmern.
In naher Zukunft würden auch die CPU und das Mainboard erneuert werden.


Vielen Dank fürs lesen! 


Meine Konfiguration:
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkt übrig)


Mein System:

CPU: Intel i5-750
Mainboard: MSI  MS-7616
RAM: 8 Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 660 Twin Frozr 2 GB
HDD: Western Digital Blue 320GB
Gehäuse: Keine Ahnung, das begleitet mich seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr
Netzteil: LCPOWER LC6550 V1.3
Monitor: Samsung 32" Fernseher


----------



## MichalPlays (10. Oktober 2017)

*Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,
Ich bin der Michael, und ich würde gern an der Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion mitmachen weil ich gern wieder von meiner ps4 (first gen.) auf PC umsteigen möchte aber mein jetziges Setup macht es zurzeit nicht leicht. Auf die Aktion wurde ich jetzt durch euren YouTube Video aufmerksam geworden und da dachte ich es wird langsam Zeit meinen PC auch Zukunftssicher zu machen.

Mein besteht aus:
Zotac GT 610 512mb vram
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H H77 Mainboard
Intel Pentium G850 
3x 2gb Mushkin ddr3 ram 
NoName Gehäuse von ebay
be quiet! BN256 300w Netzeil
32gb KingDian SSD mit linux drauf
2tb Seagate SSHD mit Windows 7 64bit

und da ich kein Gaming Monitor für diese Gurke kaufen wollte benutze ich seit Jahren mein Fernseher als Monitor...
Wenn ich drauf alte Spiele wie Wolfenstein Return to the Castle, CoD World at War, FarCry 2 und SpellForce The order of Dawn zocke da hab ich keine delays... 


Meine ausgewählten Komponenten wären jetzt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinnen sollte würde ich jetzt eine AMD Ryzen 7 1700X cpu, Corsair 16gb ddr4 ram kit verbauen und zusätzlich eine Wasserkühlung für dem CPU verbauen damit ich nach vier Jahren die CPU zusammen mit dem Mainboard aufrüsten muss. Klar, ich könnte jetzt hier ne 1080ti auswählen aber für mich ist diese Grafikkarte zu Stark und für meine Zwecke unnötig. Ich möchte halt nur einen Monitor mit der gtx 1080 betreiben und nur Spiele wie GTA V, Witcher 3, Doom (2016), Spellforce 3, Arma 3 und Call of Duty WW2 zocken.


----------



## olinator (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi Leute
wie jedes Jahr eine super coole Aktion von euch, bei der ich jedes Jahr gern mitmache!

Folgende Hardware würde mein System ordentlich aufpolieren:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell verbaute Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI R9270
Mainboard: Asus H1109M2 D3
Prozessor: I5 6600K
Ram: 16gb, 1600MHz
Gehäuse: keine Ahnung irgendein günstiges mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern
Bildschirm: Samsung S27D390H


----------



## 12Marlon01 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich finde die Aktion Pimp my Pc richtig klasse ,da Leute die nicht viel Geld haben eine Chance  für bessere Komponenten bekommen. Nicht jeder kann sich ständig etwas neues leisten aber irgendwann geht den alten Systemen einfach die Luft aus.Um aktuelle Spiele spielen zu können habe ich meinen Fokus auf die Grafikkarte gelegt. Da meine Gehäuse aber zu klein ist konnte ich nie meine Grafikkarte wirklich aufrüsten, deshalb finde ich es super das ihr Gehäuse anbietet. Die Grafikkarte ist eigtl für mich das wichtigste was ich aufrüsten muss ,denn meine Radeon HD7770 (OC : 1080 Mhz Chip-Takt und 1300 Mhz Vram) reicht nicht mehr für aktuelle Titel ( Pubg ) auf 1680x1050 aus.Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem System zufrieden aber es fehlt mir halt die Kohle um ein größeres Gehäuse sowie eine Graka zu kaufen.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System  (Fertig PC)


Gehäuse : Acer Predator G3610
Cpu : Intel Core I7 2600 @ 3,4 GHz
Ram : 8GB A-Data Technology
Mainboard : Predator G3610  H67 Chipsatz
Grafikkarte : Amd Radeon HD 7770 2 GB ( selbst übertaktet) 
Cpu-Kühler : Standart Intel Kühler aber irgendeine verbesserte Variante von Acer die größer ist
HDD : 1TB Seagate
Netzteil : FSP GROUP INC. 500 Watt
Monitor : Dell P2213


----------



## SkyDefend (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gerade auf die altbekannte Pimp my PC Aktion gestoßen, wie jedes Jahr eine echt coole Aktion von euch.

Aktuelle Hardware:

Intel Core i5 3470
AsRock Z77 Pro 3
MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming
Artic Cooling Freezer 13
Be Quiet E10 500W
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 inkl mitgelieferter Lüfter
1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
240GB SanDisk Ultra II SSD
LG IPS235P


Gewünschte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wieso habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden?
Grafikkarte:
Ich habe mir die Grafikkarte ausgesucht, da wie bestimmt viele wissen, die GTX 970 ist leider ein Speicherwitz ^^ Ich merke mittlerweile sehr häufig gerade in neueren Spielen, dass der Speicher überläuft und die 0.5GB langsamen Speicher genutzt werden.
Ich möchte gerne Games wieder in maximaler Auflösung und Details spielen können.

CPU Kühler:
Ich habe mich für den CPU Kühler entschieden, da mein alter Artic Cooling Freezer 13 alles andere als gut kühlt und auch nicht gerade leise ist.

Lüfter-Set:
Ich habe mich für das Lüfter Set von BeQuiet entschieden, da ich gute Erfahrung mit BeQuiet gemacht habe und weitere Lüfter nicht schaden.

Monitor:
Für den Monitor habe ich mich entschieden, da mein aktueller leider langsam den Geist aufgibt, der Power Button z.B. funktioniert nurnoch sporadisch, weshalb ich den Monitor immer auf Standby schalten muss.
Mit IIyama habe ich bisher noch keinerlei Erfahrungen gemacht, ich bin allerdings sehr von 27Zoll begeistert, weshalb ich mir diesen ausgesucht habe.

Meinen schon in die Jahre gekommenen Prozessor werde ich Anfang kommenden Jahres dann endlich gegen einen Ryzen Prozessor austauschen, somit sollte es dann auch zu keinerlei Limitierungen kommen.


----------



## felix123418 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Komponenten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse:                            Inter-Tech JY-X6 Aircraft
Netzteil:                             Inter-Tech Combat Power CP-550W
Mainboard:                       MSI 760GA-P43
Prozessor:                         AMD FX-4100
Prozessor-Kühler:         Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
Grafikkarte:                      Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
Festplatte (HDD):          Toshiba 1000 GB SATA 7200 u/min
RAM:                                    8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance DDR3 CL9 1600
PCI-E Karten:                  TP-Link TL-WN881ND 300MBit
Laufwerk:                          Dual Layer DVD-Brenner
Monitor:                            Medion MD 20630
Peripherie:                       Microsoft Wireless Mouse 1000 + Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 800 + Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series HS-800 Gaming Headset


----------



## V4n1X (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine super Aktion von Euch, da freue ich mich aufs aufrüsten.

Um die Auswertung einfach zu machen schreibe ich keinen großen Text dazu.
Ich habe die Komponenten ersetzt bzw. ausgewählt die in meinem PC am schlechtesten sind, bzw eine deutliche Überholung benötigen, zum Beispiel meine R9 290 mit Spulenfiepen sollte dringend ersetzt werden.

Erstmal mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM: 12GB Crucial Tactical Tracer DDR3 1600 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC
SSDs: 1x 120GB Crucial MX300 & 1x 240GB SanDisk SSD PLUS
HDDs: 1x 1TB Seagate Barracuda + 1x 500GB Toshiba
Gehäuse: Aerocool Mechatron Mesh
Netzteil: bequiet 580W (teilmodular)
Lüfter: Standard-Gehäuse Lüfter
Monitor: 1x BenQ RL2455HM


Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4attack (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich finde die Pimp My PC Aktion cool.
Ich habe zur Zeit einen G4560 verbaut habe aber vor ihn durch einen I5 zu ersetzen.
Ich bin begeisterter PCGH Leser und würde mich freuen wenn ich gewinne.
Mein System

Pentium G4560
8 GB DDR4 2400 RAM
Gigabyte B250-HD3P
Samsung EVO 850 250 GB
Gigabyte GTX 1060 Xtreme.

Meine Wunschhardware wäre


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Eriksson1800 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aktion von euch. Wäre echt super, wenn ich gewinnen würde. Dann könnte ich meine alten Komponenten an anderer Stelle einsetzen, wo sie dringend gebraucht werden! 

Aktuelle Hardwarekonfiguration:

Intel Core i5 6600K
ASUS Z170-P
Gainward 1060 6Gb
Alpenföhn Brocken 2
BeQuiet! Pure Power 400 Watt CM 
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400MHz
Fractal Design Define S 
1TB Seagate Barracuda 
225GB Crucial BX200
LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B

Gewünschte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Einige Nutzer haben das Update viel mehr verdient als ich, aber vielleicht habe ich auch mal Glück


----------



## PC-Bauer007 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
erstmal muss ich sagen, dass es eine echt coole Aktion von euch ist, besonders das man sich die Komponenten selber aussuchen kann.
Hier mein Momentanes System:
I5 4460 @3,20 GHz
8gb DDR3 Ram von Kinston
Als Mainboard ist ein ASUS H81M-P verbaut
Das Netzteil ist ein bequiet System Power7 mit 400 Watt
Die Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 950 Strix mit 2 Gb GDDR5 Ram
Dazu gibt es noch eine 1 TB große Festplatte von Western Digital mit 5400 Umdrehungen.
Bei meinem Gehäuse handelt es sich um ein Deepcool Tesseract.

Soweit zum System, ich spiele viel Ark, dabei kommt meine Gtx 950 schon ziemlich ins schwitzen, deshalb wäre eine neue Grafikkarte super. Das Netzteil, wäre auch langsam dran mit auswechseln gegen ein technisch moderneres mit DC/DC. Deshalb habe ich mich für 
folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
PC-Bauer007


----------



## BigFoot (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich freue mich, dass ihr auch dieses Jahr wieder die Aktion "Pimp my PC" startet. Ich habe zwar in diesem Sommer erst aufgerüstet, jedoch gibt es durchaus gravierende Baustellen.
Endlich bringt Windows 10 in Verbindung mit meinen neuen Komponenten und einer SSD schwung in das tägliche Arbeiten am PC. Schwerster Bremsklotz für das Spaß am Spielen ist jedoch die Grafikkarte. Ja, ich habe tatsächlich diese nun acht Jahre alte Karte in meinem PC! Warum? Ich habe auf VEGA gewartet und auf einen zumindest kleinen Preisnachlass auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt gewartet. Leider vermiesen einem jedoch noch immer die Miner die Preise! Daher spare ich gerade auf eine neue Karte - oder könnte mit der MSI GTX 1070 GamingX 8G vielleicht früher die Grafikregler auf Maximum stellen.
Auch mein nun 10 Jahre altes Netzteil ist definitiv im Rentenalter angekommen. Es funktioniert noch einwandfrei, daher habe ich es beim Aufrüsten nicht angerührt. Ein Update auf die neueste Generation von be quiet! wäre dennoch zweifelsfrei angebracht.
Aus Kostengründen kamen meine neuen Komponenten in meinen uralten Chieftech-Big Tower. Funktionieren tut das Ganze ja - das Auge tut dennoch beim Anblick weh. Der Tower wurde damals mit dem Dremel bearbeitet und für eine Wasserkühlung umgerüstet, damit er cooler aussieht noch in schwarz vom Lackierer lackiert. Mittlerweile ist der Lack klar ab und modular ist das Gerät kaum. Der be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange würde auch diesen Schandfleck beseitigen. Die Modularitäte wird es mir auch ermöglichen, meine Wasserkühlung wieder zu installieren (ausgenommen vom passiven Radiator Convect-O-Matic Ultra - der kommt vielleicht an die Wand.).
Mein aktueller Monitor ist super. Klar - die Grafik ist dürftig, doch die Schuld trifft da bei mir klar die Grafikkarte. Dennoch würde ich mich sehr über den iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 freuen. Als Zweitgerät würde er mir das tägliche Arbeiten am PC unfassbar erleichtern.

Ich hoffe von euch zu hören.

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:
Arbeitsspeicher: HyperX 16GB 2666 MHz
CPU: AMD Ryzen R7 1700
Mainboard: Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero (WI-FI)
Grafikkarte: XFX HD4890 Black Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! P7-Pro 650 W
Monitor: AOC G2460PF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moroug (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich bräuchte mal wieder ein Upgrade!
Meine Grafikkarte hat schon des öfteren Aussetzer!

Wunsch wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

DANKE!


----------



## Simizocker2000 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Richtig geil das ihr wieder eine Pimp my Pc Aktion macht !

Meine akktuelle Hardware Konfiguraton:

CPU: Intel i5 7600K
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 3
Mainboard: Asus Z270 Maximus IX Hero
RAM: 16GB HyperX FURY DDR4-2666
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
HDD: WesternDigital WD Blue 1 TB
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Series 450D
Lüfter: Standard Gehäuse Lüfter
Netzteil: Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W
Monitor: MEDION AKOYA P55491


Meine Aufrüst Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrButterToast (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

vorerst will ich sagen was für eine super Aktion das ist! Und etwas zu meinem System und warum ich mich für diese Komponenten entschieden habe:
Meine Grafikkarte ist mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt und aufgrund des CPU Kühlers und der standardmäßigen Lüfter die im Gehäuse verbaut sind ist mein PC nicht wirklich Silent. Die aktuellen Festplatten müssen noch gegen eine neue SSD und gegen eine neue HDD getauscht werden (aber das passiert wann anders  ) und mein Monitor verstellt alle Farben und Kontrastwerte ins unnatürliche wenn man ihm vom Strom nimmt und muss danach in Tchechisch oder sowas auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt werden.
Daher entschied ich mich für eine neue Grafikkarte, einen neuen Bildschirm und für einen neuen CPU Kühler mit neuem Lüfter-Set.

Mein System zurzeit:
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
Kühler: Cooler Master Seidon 120 v2.0
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1866 Kingston HyperX Fury
MB: Asus Z97 Pro Gamer
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!
Festplatten: 2x 120GB Mushkin SSDs im Raid 0 und 4x 1TB Samsung HDDs im Raid 0
Gehäuse: bequiet! SilentBase 800
Monitor: 24" von BenQ (mit einer der ersten LED Monitore)

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Natürlich ist die Leistung schon auf einem recht hohen Niveu, aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.

Im Anhang zwei Bilder, da das Bild vom Innenraum etwas schlecht geworden ist.

MfG


----------



## Knicke (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch ich bewerbe mich gern für eure Aufrüstaktion!

Mein aktuelles System:

- Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 
- CPU: i5 7600k
- CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
- Mainboard: ASUS Prime Z-270A
- RAM: 2x8 GB DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX
- Grafikkarte: GTX 1060 6 GB Palit Jetstream
- HDD: 2-TB von Toshiba
- SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 500 GB
- Netzteil: 500W be qiet! Straight Power 10 CM
- Monitor: Samsung S22F350FHU

Aufrüsten würde ich das System mit den folgenden Produkten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Lisa90 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team
Ich habe zur Zeit einen G4560 verbaut und möchte mit meinem PC richtig gut zocken können, allerdings hab ich momentan eine GTX750ti verbaut und es ruckelt ganz schön.
Mein System besteht aus :
CPU: Pentium G4560
Mainboard: Asus B250 Pro
8GB DDR 4 2400 mhz Speicher
und eine GTX750 ti

Ich wünsche mir wenn ich Gewinne :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Angelofdead (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
erstmal muss ich sagen, dass es eine echt coole Aktion von euch ist, besonders das man sich die Komponenten selber aussuchen kann.
Hier mein Momentanes System:

i7 4790k
16 gb DDR3  ram von  G.skill
Als mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 verbaut
Das Netzteil ist ein be quiet dark power pro 11 mit 650 watt
Die Grafikkarte ist eine msi gtx 970 mit (4gb)
Als Festplatten habe eine samsung sowie eine seagate mit jeweils 1 tb verbaut (ssd kommt noch)
Ich würde mich freuen zu gewinnen 
Deshalb habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Angelofdead


----------



## Mauricebre (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team:

Mein Aktuelles System:

GPU: Asus R9 390 OC
Gehäuse: Irgendein No-name billig MIditower
Netzteil: 550W Netzteil auch noname
CPU: Intel Xeon CPU E31231 v3 3,5GHz
Mainboeard: Asus H97 Plus
RAM: 8 GB DDR-3 ram
CPU Kühler: Boxedkühler (xD)
HDD: 1TB Seagate Baracuda

Mein Traumsystem:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich das alles gewählt habe ganz einfach, ihr seht ja selbst ich brauch tringend ein neues Gehäuse, Netzteil, GPU und Monitor.
Mein Gehäuse ist schon einfach schon viel zu alt und fält langsam auseinander und vorallem der Festplattenkäfig ist kaputt, weshalb ich meine HDD einfach nur so reinlegen musste. Mein Neitzteil, da sind einfach die Kabel viel zu kurz und es ist extrem laut.
Und meine Grafikkarte, ich gebe zu die ist noch ziemlich Geil, aber mittlerweile hat bei ihr das Spulenfiepen angefangen und sie verbraucht einfach mega viel Strom.

Mfg.

Maurice B.


----------



## Jes337 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi erstmal coole Aktion, und gerne öfter so was.

Falls ich Gewinnen sollte würde ich folgende Teile nehmen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Rest ist 1 Punkte von 50.

Begründung:

Bei meinem momentanen Setup wo man sich eigentlich nicht so sehr beschweren kann ist mir leider inzwischen aufgefallen das die momentan verbaute Grafikkarte nicht mehr überall für 60fps bei maximalen Details auf Full HD ausreicht. Und da das nötige Kleingeld für den Kauf einer gtx1080 Ti fehlt nehme ich hier Teil.

Die Lüfter finde ich ganz cool, weil ich so vielleicht meinen PC noch ein bisschen leiser bekomme.

Den Monitor würde ich als neuen Haupt Monitor verwenden da er einfach neuer und bisschen besser als mein momentaner ist.

Mein momentanes Setup:

CPU: Intel Core I5 4690
Mainboard: Asus Z97 PRO WIFI AC 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power pro 10 650W
Ram: 4x4 Gb ddr3 RAM 
Grafikkarte: Gtx 1070
Monitor: iiyama Pro Lite B2483HS


----------



## Aytac (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
Eine sehr coole Aktion danke 

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE
CPU: i5 3570 3,40 ghz (bei 4.20 ghz)
CPU Kühler: be quiet Shadow Rock Topflow
GPU: GIGABYTE Nvidia GTX 660TI 3GB 
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution87+
Laufwerk: SSD Samsung 120GB, HDD Seagate 2TB
RAM:  DDR3 GeIL 2x 8GB 1600mhz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Nvidia Design
Monitor: LG E2240TT
Lüfter: Standard Gehäuselüfter

Es ist eigentlich selbsterklärend warum ich mich so entschieden habe.  Mein rechner ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und braucht einfach mal ein Upgrade. Ich habe es aufgeschoben da ich mir eine Highend Graka kaufen wollte und die ziemlich teuer sind: :/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Aytac


----------



## Patrickschnettka (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo coole attion mein monitor hat nur vga anschluss so alt ist die kiste vieleicht habe ich mal glück.    
Mit freundlichen gruss patrick schnettka.    

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## r0nny (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eure Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion.


Derzeit verbaut Hardware:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
Mainboard: MSI Z97-G43
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Crucial DDR3-1600 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 270 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 680W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 452 Midi Tower



Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



GPU Leistungstechnisch bin ich nicht zufrieden, kann keine aktuellen spiele mit guten 
Einstellung Spielen. Was aber mit der MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming für lange zeit möglich sein wird.


----------



## CasoLimite (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag liebe Leute der gepflegten Hardware-- (: Mein Name ist Christian

Ich dachte mir ich mache mal mit und Probiere mein Glück 

Die Ausgewählten Komponeten stehen hier : 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter wären Optional (ich glaube in der Auswahl war es aber erforderlich) 
Da ich bereits eine 1070 besitze dachte ich mir meine 1070 bekommt dann meine Mitbewohnerin damit ihre GeForce 670 endlich raus kommt und Sie ordentlich mit mir Zocken kann (: Denn auch Frauen haben es verdient flüssig zu Zocken.
An für sich wäre das eine schöne Kombi denn mein Monitor ist bereits gute 10 Jahre alt (: und wird langsam etwas Blass auf der Brust

Meine Komponeten im Moment sind:
Fatal1ty H87 Performance 
Core i5-4570 
GeForce 1070 KFA² 
16GB DDR3 1600 von GSkill-Trident wovon 2 auf 1333 laufen (keine Ahnung warum)(4*4)
Crucial MX100
ST3000DM001 + HDS723030BLE640 (Datengrab) 
Eine Beleuchtung von NZXT HUE+
Eine Kraken X61
Netzteil : Irgend ein Cooler Master in Weiß mit 550Watt glaube ich (war ein Geschenk da meins damals nicht für 1070 gereicht hat) 
und das S340 von NZXT als Behausung, das ich Liebgewonnen habe und daher behalten möchte
Monitor ist ein Samsung SyncmasterB2430 der immer treue Dienste gleistet hat und immer noch lebt. Ich würde ihm die Rente gönnen.

Die Beleuchtung weichte heute mal dem grün der Hoffnung. In dem Sinne bedanke ich mich schon mal und wünsche allen viel Glück.


----------



## InfoStudent (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann möchte ich mal das Glück ganz dringend anbetteln.

Der hier zu sehende PC war so ein bisschen schon ein Pimp my PC Projekt, denn am Anfang stand nur ein HP Pavilion 500 mit i7 4770, 6GB RAM und GT 610 Grafikkarte.

Durch diverse Spenden und zusammenkratzen bekam der PC schon einige neue Teile. Die aktuelle Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

i7 4770
Dark Rock 3 Kühler
HP Mainboard HP 2AF7 vers. 1.03 (kaputt! cpu sofort bei 100 Grad wer es nachlesen möchte)
16GB Corsair RAM DDR3 1600
320gb Festplatte HDD aus dem alten HP
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 4GB version
Sharkoon VG4 Gehäuse
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 650W
und ein Samsung FHD Monitor mit Farbfehlern Samsung SyncMaster FX2490HD

Ich würde gern versuchen folgende Teile zu erhaschen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Es sind die sinnvollsten Teile und mit dem Verkauf der alten Grafikkarte und des Bildschrims sowie dem Gehäuse würde versucht werden das Geld für ein Austauschmainboard zusammen zu bekommen. Der Rechner ist so wie gesagt nicht benutzbar leider.

Der Prozessor ist allerdings immer noch super und braucht nicht ersetzt werden, ein Mainboard zu wählen hätte keinen Sinn, da kein Geld für einen neuen Prozessor zur Verfügung steht.
Daher wird hier die Grafikkarte gewählt. Im Zusammenspiel gäbe es so Witcher 3 in bisher unbekannten Formaten und endlich ruckelfrei und auch Grafikleistung für lange Zeit, was sehr hilft, da so schnell auch nicht wieder aufgerüstet werden kann.

Das Sharkoon ist nett, aber die eingebauten Lüfter sind laut und das Kabelmanagement mit den dicken Kabeln begrenzt, die Kontakte vom Audio jack sind mangelhaft und der Sound immer mal wieder weg.
Hier wäre das optisch und technisch ansprechende Gehäuse Be Quiet Silent Base 800 optimal. Die Kühlung würde besser werden und das System insgesamt leiser.

Das Netzteil ist einfach schon sehr hochwertig und erfordert keinen Tausch und mit dem neuen Gehäuse wären auch bereits genügend Lüfter vorhanden für das System, daher würde ich die restlichen Punkte in den neuen Monitor stecken und hierbei auf 1440p setzen. Es ist einfach ein hochwertiger Monitor und ein gutes Zusammenspiel mit der GTX 1080, sodass das System am Ende sehr ausgewogen wäre und einige Jahre hoffentlich sehr gut seinen Dienst leisten wird.

Ich hab euch mal ein Bild angehangen, vom HP ist zum Glück nicht mehr viel übrig und es ist nicht leicht ohne Geld einen PC aufzurüsten oder Ersatzteile zu bekommen und darum freue ich mich sehr über die Aktion!


----------



## 1234tv (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 auf 3,7 Ghz übertaktet
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 32GB 3000MHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce 1080 Gaming Z
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 700W
Speicher: 840 EVO 250GB, 850 EVO 1TB, Hitachi 1Tb, WD 500GB 

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## not-available (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die ausgewählten Upgradeteile:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Xeon 1230 v2
Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 2 Kühler
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro3
Ram:  8GB DDR3-1600
GPU: Gainward Phantom GTX 770
PSU: BQ Straight Power E9 580W
Speicher: Samsung 850 250GB, Curucial M500 512GB, SanDisk Ultra II 960GB + HDD
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF912 Plus
Bildschirm: Dell UltraSharp U2515H

Die 770 liefert zwar immer noch ein schönes Bild, in neueren Spielen bemerkt man jedoch immer öfters den kleinen Speicher, eine GTX 1080 sollte da Abhilfe schaffen um grafikhungrige Spiele wieder in voller Pracht zu spielen.
Ein neues bzw. stärkeres  Netzteil benötige ich vorerst. Mein Kühler ist zwar Top, eine Wasserkühlung wollte ich aber schon immer ausprobieren zudem wären die anderen Kühler maximal eine Sidegrade.
Ein gutes Set an Lüftern kann nie schaden.
Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Bildschirm zufrieden, ich bin aber überzeugt ein 144 Hz Bildschirm wird ein völlig neues Erlebnis in Shootern etc. bringen.


----------



## Rubmary (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team und Sponsoren, 

ich freue mich sehr, dass die Aktion dieses Jahr in eine weitere Runde geht. Ganz einfach war die Entscheidung nicht, bin aber doch zuversichtlich bei meiner Auswahl  



Mein aktueller Rechner: 

_Mainboard_:        ASRock H81M-DGS 

_CPU_:                     Intel i3 4170 

_CPU-Kühler_:     Intel-Boxed Kühler 

_RAM_:                    Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3 

_Grafikkarte_:      MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G  

_Festplatten_: 1 TB WD HDD + 128 GB SanDisk SSD 

_Gehäuse_:            BitFenix Neos  

_Netzteil_:             be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W 

_Monitor_:             Samsung SyncMaster 22’’ + iiyama 17’’ (4:3) 



Upgrade-Wunsch: 

_Mainboard_: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 

_Netzteil_: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) 

_Gehäuse_: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte) 

_Monitor_: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte) 



Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 50 (12 Punkte übrig) 





Die Basis meines PC war zu Beginn ein selbstgebauter Office-PC, daher auch nur ein i3 Zwei-Kerner. Im Nachhinein konnte ich dem Spielen nicht widerstehen und hinzu kam eine Grafikkarte. Die Erste, eine GTX 560 ti, hatte sich schon wenigen Monaten verabschiedet, die GTX 970 ist also die Zweite. Es ist also eine Evolution von neuen und gebrauchten Teilen über die Jahre hinweg.  



Beim Browsen, Videos gucken und im Office-Betrieb ist der PC ausreichend. Beim Spielen ist dies mit dem Prozessor nicht immer gewährleistet und die Grafikkarte wird auch nicht so ausgelastet wie sie könnte. Es muss zwar nicht die schönste Grafik sein, jedoch sollte das Spiel flüssig laufen und der Spielspaß darunter nicht leiden. Bei einem neuen Unterbau würden sich die kleinen Unterschiede und Funktionen bemerkbar machen. Daher gefällt mir bei dem Mainboard besonders der Audio-Chip, aktuelle DDR4 und M.2 Unterstützung sowie eine WLAN-Steckkarte, somit wäre der alte WLAN-USB-Stick Geschichte. Zudem hat mein aktuelles Mainboard keinen USB-3.0-Header für die Front des Gehäuses. Bei dem X299 Mainboard sehe ich für mich, im Vergleich zum Z370 Mainboard, keine großen Vorteile. 



Mein Pure Power L8 scheint den aktuellen Standards zu entsprechen, bei einem stärkeren PC wäre ich mir bei der Watt-Zahl jedoch nicht mehr sicher. Die 700 Watt des Straight Power 10 wären nun vollkommen ausreichend und gewährleisten einen guten Puffer für erste Übertaktungsversuche. Da ich keinen Boxed-Kühler mehr verwenden möchte, da mir diese einfach zu laut sind, wäre zwar ein CPU-Kühler bei einem neuen Unterbau nicht verkehrt. Dennoch ist nur ein Produkt aus der Gruppe zu wählen und dort sehe ich beim Netzteil den größeren Bedarf (bitte korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege).  



Da mein jetziges Gehäuse klein, schlicht und ohne viel Schnick-Schnack ist, bevorzuge ich das Pure Base in Schwarz mit Fenster. Dank der Lüftersteuerung und der Dämmung des Gehäuses wäre die Lautstärke des PCs zumindest ein wenig zu regulieren und isolieren. Neue Lüfter fallen somit weg, da schon ein paar neue im Gehäuse untergebracht sind. 



Die Wiederholungsrate bei Bildschirmen, wie 144Hz, ist mir nicht all zu wichtig, solange es für mich flüssig aussieht. Da ich teilweise Homeoffice betreibe wäre ein großer Bildschirm dort optimal um mehrere Dokumente nebeneinander geöffnet zu haben, dabei wäre die höhere Auflösung des 27‘‘ iiyama G-Master sehr hilfreich. Momentan benutze ich dafür einen älteren 4:3 Zweitbildschirm. Auch beim Spielen würde ich mich über mehr Fläche sehr freuen. 



Ausreichend Erfahrung beim Schrauben am PC konnte ich über die Jahre sammeln und würde dies gerne selbst übernehmen. 

Hiermit schließe ich ab und wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Erfolg und Spaß! 



Viele Grüße 

Mary


----------



## Porsche919 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi erstmal coole Aktion, und gerne öfter so was.

Mein Aktuelles System:
Mainboard: MSI B75A-G43
Grafikkarte: Msi GTX 970 4G
CPU: Intel i5 3470 mit Boxed Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB Hyper X Fury DDR3
HDD: 2TB Seagate
SSD: SAmsung 840 Evo 250GB
Monitor: LG 34 UB67 21/9 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was ich gewinnen will:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael W.


----------



## cmbskn (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3.4GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Ti G1 Gaming
Festplatten: 128GB SanDisk SSD, 1TB Western Digital HDD
Netzteil: 530W Thermaltake Hamburg
Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X Advance Evil Blue Edition
Monitor: Samsung S22D390Q

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bild vom Innenraum meines PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swampey (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell:
Prozessor: Intelcore I7 4790k
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 970
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3
Festplatten: 256GB SSD, 1 TB HDD (Alt), 1,5 TB HDD (Uralt)
Kühlung: Corsair H80i 120mm
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power 600 W +80 Bronze
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 u3
Monitor: Asus VS247HR 59,9 cm (23,6 Zoll, Full HD, 2ms)


----------



## tobib89 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Aktuelle Hardware
CPU: Intel I7 7700k
CPU Kühler:Antec H2O H1200 Pro Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm
Mainboard:Asus h170 Pro
Grafikkarte: AMD R9 290 mit 4 gb ram 
Festplatten: SSD von San disk 120 gb und eine 2 tb Western Digital
Netzteil: Be quiet 730 Watt 
Gehäuse: Kolink Punisher Rot
Monitor BENQ GL2450

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## PrincePaul (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelle Hardware:
Intel Core i7 6700k - Nvidia GTX 970 - ASRock Z170 Gaming K4 - 16 GB DDR4 2400 RAM

Be quiet Dark Power Pro 1000 W plus CableMod Kit
Scythe Mugen 5 plus Noctua NF-F12 Lüfter
Samsung SM951 NVMe SSD plus zwei normale SATA SSDs
Fractal Design Define C
55" Sony 4k TV



Pimp Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## marcshp (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo! Ich bin Marco und habe das Video auf Youtube gesehen: YouTube .

Die Aktion ist mal richtig klasse! 

Jetzt, wo die kalte Jahreszeit beginnt, will wohl jeder seinen PC aufrüsten.

Und ich brauche unbedingt eine neue Grafikkarte!!! Und es gibt sogar noch mehr!!! 

Richtig cool!!!


Meine derzeitige Hardware:

Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VI Gene Z87
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100i
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 770 DC2OC 2GD5
Netzteil: Corsair AX 860
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Series 450D ATX
Monitor: Asus VG248QE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine gwünschte Hardware: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marco


----------



## Lars-App (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges system:

Grafikkarte: Kfa² GTX 1070 EX
Mainboard: Asus Z270-A
CPU: Intel I7-7700k
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100i V2
SSD: Samsung 850 pro 256gb
HDD: WD Blue 2TB
RAM: 16GB DDR 4 
Gehäuse: Aerocool Xpredator-X3


----------



## Maqama (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bei so einer tollen Aktion bin ich natürlich wieder dabei!

Aktuelle Komponenten:

Mainboard: Z97 G1.Sniper
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB DDR 3 1866Mhz 
Grafikkarte: MSI RX 480
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 10 650W
Monitor: LG 21:9 29"


Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Derzeit habe ich eine RX 480 als Grafikkarte verbaut, da wäre die 1080ti das perfekte Upgrade.
Der Leistungszuwachs wäre gerade für den 21:9 mit der höheren Auflösung von Vorteil.
Derzeit sind noch einige alte 140mm im Gehäuse installier, diese könnte ich super gegen die neuen BeQuiet austauschen.


Ich drücke allen die Daumen, prima Aktion!


----------



## Rhino (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und viel Glück zusammen! 

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine bestehende Konfiguration:
CPU: Intel I7-4770k
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
Grafikkarte: MSI Nvidia GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
Gehäuselüfter: 2xFractal Siltent R2 140mm + 1xThermalright TY-147 und TY-140
Monitor: HP w2408h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen sollte, dann möchte ich den Einbau der neuen Komponenten gerne selber durchführen und den Vorgang dabei dokumentieren.


----------



## fabianjack92 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion, 

ich bin 25 Jahre alt und sitze Aufgrund eines Motorradunfalls seit Juli im Rollstuhl und befinde mich seitdem im Krankenhaus und mache die Reha. Eure Zeitschriften haben mich gut von meiner besch...eidenen Situation abgelenkt. Das was mich am meisten ärgert ist, dass ich neben meinem Studium gearbeitet habe und mir eigentlich einen neuen PC jetzt zusammenstellen wollte. Nun muss leider das ganze Geld gespart werden für ettliche rollstuhlgerechte  Umbauten etc.
Na ja, so ist das Leben. Ich hoffe, dass ich Hilfe von euch bekomme und falls nciht, dann bedanke ich mich zumindest für eure Ablenkung die gut tut. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 



Fabian Jacobi



Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Eigener PC

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 (günstig in Ebay Kleinanzeigen ergattert, Die XFX HD5870 hatte ihren Geist aufgegeben)
Mainboard: Asrock 870 extreme3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power L7 530W
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
SSD: Samsung 850 pro 256gb
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
RAM: 16GB DDR 3
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor A60


P.S.: Damals hatte ich noch nicht so viel Ahnung und war im ersten Lehrjahr als Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme. Dem entprechend sieht der PC auch aus...Mittlerweile studiere ich Medizintechnik und hatte davor auch einige Praxiserfahrung gesammelt und für Freunde PC´s zusammengebaut.

Falls ich nicht ausgewählt werden sollte, dann würde ich mich mal über eine nette Mail von euch freuen 
Falls doch freue ich mich natürlich umso mehr 

Wieso das Bild sich um 90 ° gedreht hat weiß ich nicht...


----------



## DankerNoodle (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team & Forenmitglieder,

zunächst einmal tolle Aktionvon euch und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.

Gewünschten Komponenten: 
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Komponenten: 
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
CPU-Kühler: EVGA CLC 120 mit 2 be quiet! SILENT WINGS 3 high-speed
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
Monitor: Samsung SA27A750D

CPU: i7 4790
RAM: 32GB DDR3 1866MHz von HyperX
GPU: Zotac GTX 1080 amp! EXTREME
PSU: EVGA Supernova 750 G3
SSD: Samsung 120GB, Samsung 500GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB, WD Black 2TB


----------



## DerSIMUlant (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,
erst einmal finde ich die Aktion wirklich genial! Daumen hoch dafür:

Hier meine Wunsch-Kombination:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Und diese Komponenten habe ich derzeit verbaut:
Mainboard: Asrock X370 Killer SLI
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power CM / E8-CM-58W
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB / 3000 MHz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master (nicht mehr bekannt, zu alt.  )
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
Monitor: Acer S242HLDBID (2x)
Lüfter: be quit! Silent Wings PWM 120x120x25 (3x)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HYped (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion, 


Erstens. Ich finde toll das ihr diese Aktion macht. Es gibt viele Leute, die sich das Aufrüsten von ihren PCs nicht leisten können, und ihr gebt den Leuten eine Chance ihr PC gratis aufrüsten zu können. Ich selbst habe das Aufrüsten nicht von Nöten, aber möchte trotzdem gerne mitmachen, weil es ein paar Komponente gibt, die ziemlich attraktiv sind.  Also viel Glück für die anderen Teilnehmer dieses Gewinnspiels.

Meine Wunsch-Kompenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Übertaktet auf 3,70 Ghz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X 2GB GDDR5
Mainboard: Msi B350M Mortar
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-2400 16GB (2 mal 8GB)
Prozessor-Kühler: Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120
Speichermedien: eine 1TB Festplatte von WD und eine SSD 60 GB OCZ Octane
Netzteil: Irgendein 480W Netzteil (Ich hoffe das Dinge explodiert nicht, während der Benutzung)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon S25-W
Sonstiges: 6 Lüfter, eine Wlankarte von TP-Link und den Monitor Q24 Full HD View

Noch ein paar Worte: Das Wichtigeste bei der Wunschkomponente ist die Grafikkarte. Ich spiele gerne PUBG, aber habe nur 60FPS auch sehr oft unter 40FPS, da das Spiel noch in Eary Access ist. Während ich dieses Spiel spiele, erreicht eine Grafikkarte über 90 Grad, was ziemlich heiß. Ich glaub man kann schon ein Spiegelei auf der Grafikkarte kochen. Was noch wichtig ist, sind der Netzteil und der Monitor. Ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit meinem Monitor, aber ist ein TFT Monitor und es hat eine Reaktionszeit von 5ms. Mein aktuelles Netzteil schaut nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig aus und Qualitativ ziemlich am Arsch. Das be quiet Netzteil schaut hingegen schon mal besser aus. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Österreich


----------



## Novma (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe weder eine Story zu bieten, die bei RTL zu tränen rührt, noch möchte ich jammern das es mir ganz ganz schlecht geht 

Ich bin einfach nur ein stiller PCGH Leser der ersten Stunde, der auch nach vielen Jahr(zehnten) immer noch dem PC Gaming nicht den Rücken kehren kann.

Hier zunächst meine Wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich finde, die Aufteilung ist mir mit Blick auf die vorhandenen Komponenten gut gelungen. Jaja - Selbstlob stinkt. Aber ich bin zufrieden

Was ist denn vorhanden?

Mainboard  MSI Tomahawk B350
CPU Ryzen 1600
Kühlung Custom-Wasserkühlung
Gehäuse Cooler Master ATCS 840
RAM Corsair  2x4 GB Vengeance @3200 MHz
Grafik GeForce 1050ti
Monitor  27 Zoll IPS Hanns.G WQHL
Netzteil Be Quiet Straight P. E6 650 W.
Betriebssystem Windows 10pro 64bit

Falls Ihr weitere Informationen benötigt, lasst es mich wissen.

Was fehlt?...Ah - stimmt. Ein Bild!

Ok - da ich schon seit dem "Millenium" selbst am PC schraube und keine Stangen-PC kaufe, versteht es sich von selbst das ich euch natürlich die Arbeit abnehme und selbst alles einbauen kann. Aber nur wenn Ihr mögt 

Liebe Grüße

Novma


----------



## c6H6_Benzin (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

anbei meine Bewerbung:


Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A PC MATE
CPU: Intel I5-6600K @ 4,5 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: 24GB Kingston HyperX Fury 2133MHz CL14 @ 2600 MHz CL14
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3
SSDs: 2x 256GB (1x Samsung 850 Pro + 1x SanDisk)
HDD: 700GB (Seagate)
Gehäuse: Phantex Enthoo Pro
Netzteil: Corsair RM750i 750W
Lüfter & Steuerung: 2x Cooltek CT-Silent Fan LED (140mm), 1x Enermax T.B.Vegas weiß (120mm), 1x BitFenix Spectre Pro LED weiß (200mm), 1x PH-F140SP (140mm)
Monitor: Dell S2716DG

*Danke sirwuffi für die Vorlage 

Ich würde gern auf den i7 8700K umsteigen, da mein alter i5 das System echt bremst. Dafür bräuchte ich natürlich ein neues Z370 Board und zum übertakten eine WaKü.
Mein Gehäuse ist auch schon etwas älter, weshalb ich mich über ein Neues freuen würde. 
Einbauen tu ich übrigens alles selber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLRW97 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute,
ich finde eure Aktion klasse! Ich bin durch Zufall auf Youtube in eurem Video darauf gestoßen und hoffe jetzt natürlich 
Meine Wunschhardware ist folgende:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziger PC ist zwar noch recht neu (mein erster eigenhändig zusammengebauter PC) und für mich als Student schon an der oberen Preisgrenze gewesen, aber ein paar Sachen stören mich doch etwas: Der CPU-Kühler macht die Optik etwas kaputt. Das Silber passt einfach nicht in das System und außerdem ist er einfach sooo groß! Außerdem wäre ein kleines Upgrade für meinen Monitor etwas feines 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 7600k
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot
Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Plus
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
Netzteil: Corsair Vengeance 550M
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet! PureRock
Lüfter: 2 die beim Gehäuse dabei waren (laut!) + LCPower AiRazor 120mm
Speichermedien: 1TB WD Blue + 500GB Samsung 960 Evo
Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse p400s Tempered Glass
Bildschirm: 5 Jahre alter Acer Monitor (nichts besonderes, 1080p 60Hz 8ms)


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH Redaktion, 
die Aktion finde ich mal richtig gut!

Mein PC müsste auch mal wieder entstaubt… äh „gepimpt“ werden. 

Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC:
CPU: Intel i7 2600
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67
RAM: G.Skill 8GB PC1600
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 285
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
Netzteil: Enermex EMD625AWTII 625 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced
HDD: WD Green 1TB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Gehäuselüfter: 2x AeroCool 120mm Lüfter
Gehäuse: Aerocool T40
Monitor: Medio 23,6“ TFT MD 20120

Eure Komponenten die zur Auswahl stehen, kommen grade recht für meine PC. Anfangen würde ich sehr gerne mit dem Gehäuse. Damals fand ich das Gehäuse T40 sehr schön. Die schwarze Klavierlackoptik, das „Seitenfenster“ und die Lüftersteuerung im Star Trek Design war echt cool. 

Leider ist dieses Gehäuse schon lange ein Graus für mich. Die gesamten Komponenten sind im inneren gedreht und Kabelmanagement gibt es nicht. Die Abwärme staut sich immer oben im Gehäuse, wofür schon die Slotblenden weichen mussten. Dazu gibt es ein Clipmechanismus der die Karten der PCIe Slots halten soll. Das ganze funktioniert, aber bei Dual Slot Karten funktioniert es nicht mehr. 

Eine direkte Verschraubung der Karten in die Bohrungen ist nicht möglich, da zwischen dem Blech und der Grafikkarte ein paar mm Spiel vorhanden ist. Falls ihr euch fragt, was auf dem Foto das kaputte Gummiband sucht, dass hält eigentlich die Grafikkarte in Postion. Wird erneuert werden müssen. Damit wäre ein neues Gehäuse ein echter Traum. 

Meine alte GTX 285 wollte ich schon immer mal austauschen. Ich habe es aber noch nicht geschafft. Es laufen kaum noch Spiele auf der Karte. Aber immerhin Cuphead funktioniert noch 

Die Auswahl der GTX 1080TI klingt vielleicht etwas übertrieben für das System, aber gelegentlich betreibe ich auch mal Folding@Home. Die jetzige GPU verbraucht zu viel Strom für kaum PPD. So würde ich auch gerne mal die GPU nutzen und nicht nur die CPU über den Chrome Client.

Und falls dann irgendwann mal ein Upgrade der anderen Komponenten kommt, dann wird die Grafikkarte noch genug Power haben.

Ein neuer Monitor wäre auch mal wieder etwas schönes. Der Medien erfüllt seinen Zweck, mehr aber auch nicht.

Ich drücke euch allen die Daumen


----------



## Perlmuxxed (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes pcgameshardware-Team,

zunächst einmal, vielen Dank, dass man als in Österreich wohnender Mensch, mitmachen darf 

Hier die gewünscht Kombination:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und mein derzeitiger PC
Mainboard: GigaByte Z170-Gaming K3
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
CPU-Lüfter: BE QUIET! Dark Rock Pro 3
RAM: 2x Corsair 8GB DDR4-3200
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 von MSI
Netzteil: Chieftec 750W
Bildschirm: Samsung U28E590 (3840x2160, 27.5", 60Hz) und ASUS (1920x1080, 24.0", 144Hz)

Im Prinzip habe ich nur an der Grafikkarte die Interesse. Da ich von dem Unternehmen bei dem ich arbeite, meinen 4k Monitor bekommen habe. Die GTX 970 ist da recht schwach für. Die restlichen Komponenten wurden dann in den PC meiner Verlobten verbaut. Ihr Gehäuse ist noch aus den Anfang 2000er und über ein SLI-Gespann von MSI GTX 970er freut sie sich dann auch (wir besitzen beide die gleiche Grafikkarte derzeit). Ein zweites Bildschirm bekommt sie dann auch 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## BadMad69 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Leute,

ich würde mir sehr gerne folgendes zusammenstellen, damit zu Weihnachten die VR sich austoben kann:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System:

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
Crucial MX300 525GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT525MX300SSD1)
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R)
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
AeroCool DS 200 Orange Edition, schallgedämmt (EN52612)
be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Würde mich echt superaffentittenmega freuen wenns was wird und da ich sehr gerne selber den PC zusammenbaue (ja ich weiss Kabelmanagement könnte besser sein) würde ich das feine Zeug gern zugeschickt bekommen.

Danke jetzt schon mal falls es was wird.

LG Oli


----------



## GermanDevil74 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
wieder einmal eine tolle Aktion von euch!

Als erstes wünsche ich natürlich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Ich denke das es wichtig ist an Hardware zu denken die für aktuelle Spiele wichtig ist. Da viel mir sofort ein das ich eine neue Grafikkarte und ein neues Netzteil benötige. Damit das ganze dann auch gut gekühlt ist benötigt das Gehäuse natürlich noch gute Lüfter!

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asus Prime B350-Plus
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 1200 + Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
Speicher: 16 GB GSkill Ripjaws 2400
Grafik: MSI GTX 960 2GB
Power: HKC V-Power 550W
Gehäuse: BeQuiet! DarkBasePro 900
Festplatten: SanDisk 120GB SSD + 3 TB WD + 2x 250 GB
Monitor: 27" MEDION

Meine Hardwarewahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Ich würde mich natürlich freuen wenn ich meine Hardware verbessern könnte.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch in diesem Jahr finde ich die Aktion wieder sehr geil! 

Um meinen Rechner mal wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, fehlen mir ein paar Teile. Die wichtigste Neuerung wäre definitiv die GTX 1080ti, die einen ordentlichen Schub an Leistung bringen würde. Damit dann auch die von mir neu gekaufte CPU voll arbeiten kann, wäre der dazu gehörige Dark Rock Pro 3 sehr schön. Um meine alten Lüfter endlich austauschen zu können, sind deshalb noch die Pure Wings 2 in der Auswahl.

Mein aktueller Rechner besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
- Intel Core i7 2600k 
- 16 GB DDR3 RAM
- MSI GTX 1060 X Gaming 
- MSI Z77A-G45 Gaming Mainboard
- Samsung Evo 840 mit 120GB
- mehrere HDD's
- Sharkoon WPM 500 Watt Netzteil
- Zalman Z11 Gehäuse

Von der Aktion würde ich folgende Teile als Upgrade nehmen: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Gianni79 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin liebes PCGH- Team, 

ich finde eure Aktion wirklich klasse! Schon allein dafür, dass ihr so etwas ermöglicht ist euch mein Dank gewiss und hebt euch fast auf eine Stufe mit Sankt Martin und dem Nicolaus 
Hier nun meine Bewerbung.

Ich heisse Gianni, bin 37 Jahre alt und Vater von zwei Kindern. Nebenbei bin ich auch noch ein PC-Freak. Und wie vielleicht manche von euch Eltern wissen, rückt das Hobby immer mehr in den Hintergrund.
Bevor ich Vater war hatte ich ein kleines Zimmer in dem ich ungestört gamen und bastel konnte. Hin und wieder konnte ich Geld in mein Hobby stecken. Heute habe ich kein Zimmer mehr, und mein PC steht integriert im Bücheregal und Geld um Hardware zu kaufen ist gaaanz weit zurückgestellt.

Das letzte große Update gab es 2012. Mein Q6600 erstarb und wurde durch einen i5 3570K auf einem GA-Z77 Board ersetzt. Im letzten Jahr Weihnachten habe ich über meinen Arbeitgeber eine EVGA 1070 FTW gekauft und den Eisbären von meiner Frau geschenkt bekommen.
Gaming geht ganz gut, aber in Sachen Workflow lahmt der I5, auch wenn er auf 4,5Ghz getaktet ist.

Mein aktuelles Rig besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H ATX LGA1155
Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core @ 4,4Ghz; 1,236V; gekühlt durch Alphacool Eisbaer 240 Liquid; zwei beQuiet! Silentwings3 120er am Radiator (PULL) 
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0; noch Luftgekühlt, soll aber irgendwann vom Eiswolf ersetzt werden. Vielleicht zu Weihnachten?? 
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 256GB 2.5" SSD, Windows
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" SSD, für Games
Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM, Ableton, Restliche Programme
be quiet! Silent Base 800 (Orange) ATX Mid Tower
Super Flower Golden Green 650W 80+ Gold
Bildschirm: Asus VE278Q 27.0" 1920x1080
Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Logitech - G502 RGB
Nahfeldmonitore: KRK RP6
Interface: Edirol (Roland) FA-66 - Firewire


In jüngster Zeit wuchs in mir der Wunsch, neben der Gaming Performance auch die Spritzigkeit beim Arbeiten genießen zu können. Und ich ließ mich von der Ryzen-Welle mitreißen. Ich möchte unbedingt einen R7 1700 mit oder ohne x bei mir einziehen lassen. 
Nur wie, ohne Geld? Eure Aktion würde meinen Wunsch zu mehr Perfomance einen Push in Richtung Wirklichkeit geben. Und es passt wirklich wie die Faust aufs Auge zu meiner „Need-to-Pimp“-Liste
Hier ist das Resultat:

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)

Zur Erläuterung:
Da ich jüngst eine recht gute Grafikkarte erworben habe und mit der vollkommen zufrieden bin, gab es für mich keinen Zweifel, dass ich definitiv eine AM4 Board einer 1080ti vorziehen werde. Gerade auch mit dem Blick in Richtung Ryzen R7 1700.

Das Netztteil ist für mich das“ nonplusultra“ und ermöglicht noch mehr Freiheiten in Sachen Kabelmanagement und Langlebigkeit. Ein 700W Netzteil würde für mein System gewiss auch völlig ausreichen. Aber hey, ich hab die Punkte, also nutze ich sie 
Als Damals das Silent Base 800 rauskam, war ich von dem so begeistert dass ich es haben musste. Es kam; mit dem Weihnachtsmann. 
Damals kam gerade der „Tempered Glass-Hype“ auf und ich bastelte mir einen Plexiglassscheibe in die Caseseite. Dann kam das Dark Base und ich war davon umso mehr begeistert Es hatte all das, was ich cool fand: Glassseite, total modular. 
Vor allem, da ich gerade anfing mit Wasserkühlung herumzuspielen passte das Case genau in mein Beuteschema.
Allerdings hätte ich meiner Frau nie erklären können, warum ich wenig später nochmal ein neues Case bräuchte. Wie gut, dass auch das hier Bestandteil in der Liste ist, yay!!!

Ich spiele seit gefühlt 5 Jahren auf einen 30“ 1080p Monitor von Asus. Damals hatte ich keine Ahnung, worauf es bei einem Monitor ankommt und das 30“ auf 1920x1080 Punkten einfach nicht schön sind. Aber er war groß und habe ihn mir gewünscht; vom Weihnachtsmann.
Jetzt allerdings sitze ich, wie schon erwähnt, mehr oder weniger in einem Bücherregal und dieser Monitor ist einfach viel zu Groß und viel zu nah. Und hey, ich hab ne 1070, die schafft auch 1440p in ordentlichen Bildraten. Klar es ist einen Nvidia Karte und der G-Master unterstützt Freesync. Aber hätte ich jemals Geld gehabt um mir einen Monitor zu kaufen, es wäre niemals einer mit G-Sync Unterstützung geworden. Auch hier passt eure Aktion wieder direkt mit meinen Anspüchen, perfekt!

Ja das ist mehr oder weniger die Begründung, warum meine Wahl auf diese Komponenten gefallen ist. 
Mir ist klar, dass ich wieder Geld in die Hand nehmen muss, um die geeignete CPU und den Speicher zu bekommen. Aber sicherlich kann ich ein paar Überstunden umwandeln oder ich frag mal nach; beim Weihnachtsmann 
Und wenn ihr mich wirklich als Gewinner auswählen solltet, dann beglückt ihr nicht nur mich sondern auch meine Kinder, die endlich mal in den Urlaub fahren können, weil Papa das wenige Geld nicht mehr für Hardware ausgibt. 
Ok, das war gelogen! Meine Kinder müssen natürlich nicht unter meinem Hobby leiden. 
Aber das ihr mich total überglücklich machen werdet, dass stimmt in vollem Maße!


In diesem Sinne,

Hochachtungsvoll euer Gianni79


----------



## Xeronkh (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi, 
endlich wieder eine Chance meine Gurke kostengünstig aufzurüsten  Seit dem Grafik Update zu einer 1070 letztes Jahr spare ich schon nebenbei um die restlichen Komponenten ersetzen zu können. Immer wieder merke ich wie die CPU limitiert oder der RAM voll läuft....  und auch dieses Geräusch wenn die Lüfter anfangen ihr Bestes zu geben, wie ein alter Rasenmäher. Ich hoffe dieses mal habe ich mehr Glück als beim letzten mal, die Konkurrenz ist ja groß.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Komponenten:

Mainborad: Asus B85M-G
CPU: I5 4430 mit 3Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Neos
Netzteil: BeQuiet L8-500 Watt
RAM: Kingston 8gb 1333 Mhz
GPU: Palit 1070 Super Jetstream
Monitor: BenQ GL2450
Gehäuselüfter: vorinstallierter Lüfter


Sollte ich einmal das seltene Glück haben einer der Auserwählten zu sein, würde ich entsprechende Teile wie eine aktuelle CPU und RAM natürlich ersetzen um eine sinnvolle Konfiguration zu ermöglichen !

Viel Glück an alle Anderen, es gibt offensichtlich noch viele Andere die ähnlichen Gurken haben wie ich ^^
LG Xeronkh


----------



## Juana (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
auch ich möchte mich bei Pimp my PC 2017 bewerben und springe dazu mal mit in den Lostopf. Aufgrund dieser tollen Aktion habe ich mich jetzt dazu entschlossen mich hier anzumelden - ich bin eigentlich eine eurer Printleserinnen - ja auch die gibt es noch . 
Mein derzeitiger Rechner lässt mich leider immer häufiger im Stich.
Ich möchte gerne wieder mehr als nur Spiele auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen, bei denen ich dann auch nur mit 20fps rumtümpel - wenn sich gerade mal nicht die Grafikkarte aufhängt. Conan Exiles, The Forest, Creativerse sind eigentlich meine Lieblinge. Ark oder Dark and Light z.b. brauche ich gar nicht mehr starten - das stürzt sofort ab. 

Meine Antik(Hard)ware:

Gigabyte P35-DS3P
Intel Core2Quad Q8200 (immerhin auf 2.8GHz)
CPU-Kühler CoolerMaster-irgendwas
ATI R9 270x 2GB (leider am sterben)
4x 2GB DDR-2 333MHz @ 400MHz
AWA Netzteil 480W (Heißkleber sei Dank)
Acer X193W Monitor (keine HD-Auflösung)
Samsung EVO 750 250GB + Samsung HDD 1TB

Das Alles hübsch verpackt in einem 0815 Klappergehäuse 

Auch wenn sich die folgende Grafikkarte leicht unterfordert fühlen würde..
Meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)


Liebe Grüße

Juana


----------



## alexandergess (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein uraltes System :

Bitte nicht lachen !!! kommt aus Steinzeit aber läuft immer noch 

 Mainboard:     Abit NV68-1.08M
CPU:                   AMD Phenom Quad 9750 
CPU-Kühler:   Scythe Mugen
RAM:                  4 Gb DDR3 PC-533
Grafikkarte:    NVidia GeForce 8600 GT
SSDs:                 Transcend SSD370S 128 Gb
Gehäuse:         Sharkoon Rebel 12 Economy 


Gewünschte Komponenten :

Grafikkarte:      MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:     be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse:            be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor:             iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern !


----------



## explorer0 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

mir machen eure News, Videos, Reviews, Tests und eure erheiternde Events und eure investigative Recherchen über Hard- und Software im deutschsprachigem Raum wirklich glücklich! Ein dickes Lob von meiner Seite gibt es auch an eure Partnern MSI, be quiet! und iiyama die in Ihrem Gebieten richtige Koryphäen sind. Außerdem verbringe ich täglich viel Zeit beim Lesen der Artikel daher vielen Dank für Eure Expertise. Ich solidarisiere mich nicht mit blinder Gefolgschaft, sondern mit kritischem Verstand, deshalb möchte ich Eure herausragende bedeutende Arbeit in der Computerbranche nochmals hervorheben. Aber jetzt genug der Präliminarien. Leider sind meine verbauten Bauteile und Peripheriegeräte uralt, um aber eine wirklich partizipative Gaming-Rechner zu entwickeln braucht es Hingabe. Nach dem virtuellen Tod meiner alten Grafikkarte vor knapp 4 Jahren, benutze ich derzeit eine Radeon R9 270X mit mickrigen 2GB Speicher auf einen 19 Zoll Bildschirm ohne Full HD in 1440x900 Auflösung. Wegen all dieser Lappalien habe ich mir als Grafikpower den MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G und als 27 Zoll Mointor den iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 entschieden. Was die CPU-Kühlung betrifft so ist erst vor kurzem die AiO Wasserkühlung defekt geworden und mit dem be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 könnte ich das prima zu meinem PC ergänzen. Sollte nun die Glücksfee gut gesonnen sein würde ich mich über die neuen Komponenten absolut freueeen.

Zur Ergänzung:
Ich bin immer noch dabei durch die Pimp my PC Aktion 2017 mein Computer zu einer Gaming-Maschine zu machen. Zur Ergänzung möchte hinzufügen, dass mein Rechner wie bereits erläutert durch Altersschwäche bedroht ist und nicht wünschenswert wäre länger auf das Ende seines Todeskampfes abwarten zu müssen. Bei mir geht es leider finanziell sehr bescheiden zu mein prioritäres Ziel ist jedoch den Rechner zusätzlich mit neuer CPU, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten. Das wird aber noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, bis es so weit ist werde ich euch um Rat fragen um die optimale Performance zu bekommen und weil mir eure Meinung wichtig ist.

Was das Gewinnspiel betrifft so hat das mich mehr als eine schlaflose Nacht gekostet. Als überzeugter Verfechter der Spielszene appelliere ich dazu mir eine Chance zu geben. Mein Computer ist qualvoll in der Agonie verharrt und zur Befreiung erhoffe ich mir durch das Gewinnspiel ein bessere und glücklichere Spielerlebnis zu ermöglichen. Liebe Grüße!

ps: tut mir leid für die Wortspiele, ich wollte einfach nur ordinäre Zweideutigkeiten anbringen.



Spoiler





Komponente|Bisherige Hardware|gewünscht
Prozessor|Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K @ 3.4GHz|
Mainboard|Acer Aspire Predator G7760|
Grafikkarte|Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Vapor-X (2GB)|
*MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)*

CPU-Kühler|Arctic Freezer i32 CPU Kühler|
*be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)*

Lüfter-Sets|LEPA BOL.Quiet Tri Speed 120 mm Lüfter|
*be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)*

Netzteil|Seasonic S12G 750W|
Datenträger|TOSHIBA HDWD110 (1TB)|
Monitor|HP W19B 19" LCD Monitor (1440x900)|
*iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)*

Arbeitsspeicher|16GB DDR3 Speicher|
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Let's pimp your PC!* Danke @PC Games Hardware!


----------



## OhhReScope (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017*

Cool Aktion von euch!!!

Ich besitze:
CPU FX-8350 mit 4.6GHz
Mainboard von MSI gaming 970
Cosair h100i als cpu kühler
8 GB Ram
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 750ti
BeQuiet Netzteil mit 730Watt
und 1TB Festplatte

Untergebracht wird der Schrott in das NZXT Phantom gehäuse.

Jetzt wo Forza M 7 Releast wurde kommt meine Hardware ins Schwitzen
Liebe Grüße  eurer René.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## cassai (10. Oktober 2017)

*Plattdüütsche Histooje op een Daddelkist*

Leeve PCGHX Schaar,


_Ik mok hier nu au ma mit, da mien Computer op een Eewichkeit nichmehr up to deet is.
As een Lehrjung höp ik mie den Computer köpen und vun dor af an immer umjebaut.
Vörn n Loch rinnjeseecht för de better Luftzuch und damit das aans better utkiekt, höp ik inne Kant noch een Finster rinnhaut.
Annere Luftpüster weern doa ok noch rinnkommt.
Mit daamols noch de NVIDIA Grafikkorten die nu nimmer wär. Ik häp dor feel jebraucht Grafikkorten drinn hapt un nu, inne Momang, keene drinn.
Daddeln tu ik nu midde integrierde Grafik vonne CPU. Daamols wie hüt, keene Moneten für de Grafikkorten.
Mien NVIDIA Logo inne Finster würde nu allertobest to mien Wunschgewinn passen._

*bidde PCGH Schaar, pimp mien Daddelkasten,
dormit ik ma so richtich wedder daddeln könn*


Dat is nu in miener Daddelkiste

Intel i5-2320 (Intel HD Graphics 2000)
Lenovo Hausmarke Mainboard
Corsair Venegeance DDR3 8GB Kit
Cougar 450W Netzteil
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD


*Dat wünsk ik mi för 2017 (twee dusend söventeihn)
Leeve PCGHX Schaar, dat wär doll !*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## paulhammercg (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Wunschkomponenten aus der Aktion: "Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!" sind die folgenden.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System ist aufgebaut auf ein ASUS Crosshair 2 Formula Mainboard
CPU: Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition
RAM: 4 x 2 GB Corsair Dominator 1066 Mhz, Also insgesamt 8 GB
Kühler ist der ekl alpenföhn groß clockner in der blue edition
Netzteil ist ein be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM mit 600 Watt
SSD Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB 
HDD 1 Western Digital WD5000AZRX Green 500GB
HDD 2 Samsung HD321KJ SpinPoint T166 Festplatte 320 GB
Verbaut ist alles in einem Corsair Obsidian 750D
Monitor ist ein 23 Zoll Full HD Gerät von Acer

Leider hat sich letzte Woche meine Grafikkarte verabschiedet. Es war eine AMD Radeon HD 6790 von XFX und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie den Hitze-Tot gestorben ist. Werde die Tage probieren sie ein mal zu backen. Aber mal schauen was das geben wird.

Nochmal zu den Komponenten welche ich mir ausgesucht habe. Die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G Grafikkarte ist auf jeden Fall zukunftssicher mit ihren 8 GB
Der CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3. Hatte bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Luftkühlern. 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange. Soll mein Corsair Obsidian 750D ersetzen. Habe mein Obsidian als B-Ware gekauft und dieses ist verzogen.
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 von 23 Zoll auf 27 Zoll Upzugraden wird sicherlich Fantastisch. 

Im Frühjahr 2018 habe ich vor dann meine CPU, den RAM und das Mainboard zu erneuern. Habe da einen i7 im Kopf.

Für alle Teilnehmer dann noch viel Erfolg und beste Grüße


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,
schönen guten Tach die Damen und Herren<--Aso, keine Damen in eurer Redaktion, was? Vielleicht sind ja auch Damen bei der Auswertung in Sichtweite
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich gaaaanz Offiziell für das Gewinnspiel
Ich bin ja gerade am Upgraden wie verrückt, aber das eine oder andere Teil fehlt mir noch... drum habe ich mir gedacht; "Machste eben doch mit".

Leistungsfähig ist mein aktuelles System natürlich, ohne Frage.  Nur der Monitor ist nach grade mal fast 10 Jahren in Scheidung mit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung, dem gehts nich so zur Zeit
Aber ich wollte bei FullHD bleiben aber dafür 27", weil ich liebe 60 fps.
Aus diesem Grund wechsel ich nur noch von Ti zu Ti. Immer bei Erscheinen der neuen Generation, kaufe ich die alte. Ich bin ja´n Fuchs.
Zusätzlich ist es so... naja, wie soll ich... !Eine drehende Festplatte im idle ist mir schon zu laut! Deswegen finde ich leise Lüfter ganz hervorragend.Und "Hervorragender" als meine Pure Wings
Und weil ich noch so viele Punkte übrig hatte, dachte ich mir; "Ach, guck ma ne 1080Ti.<-- Ich mag Ti´s. Hatte ich das schon erwähnt?

Vorhandenes System:
Monitor       : LG Flatron W2452T
Gehäuse      : Corsair Obsidian 750D Air Flow (Ausschließlich 140mm Lüfter)
Netzteil       : Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 11 750W
Mainboard : ASUS Crosshair VI Hero  
Prozessor   : AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
Kühler          : EKL Brocken 3
DRAM          : 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 3000 @ 2933Mhz
SSD/HDD   : Crucial MX100 256GiB/ Western Digital WDC SATA600 1TiB, Fujisu MHX 2250BT 250GiB
Graka            : Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti
Lüfter           : 3x Be Quiet Pure Wings 140mm/2x Aerocool Death Silence 140mm
Diverse        : Fanmade 2,  Corsair Node Pro + LED Streifen, 2 UV Kathoden
*
Teile des Gewinnspiels, die ich mir ausgeguckt habe:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Den CPU-Lüfter habe ich nur gewählt, weil euer Auswahlbogen mich zum verbrauch in dieser Kategorie genötigt hat^^ 
Sollte es aus irgendeinem merkwürdigen Zufall dazu kommen, dass ich gewinne, kann der auch in der Redaktion bleiben oder einer der anderen Teilnehmer freut sich vielleicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls das Laden länger dauert nicht wundern. Die Bilder sind 10 MB.Ich hätte von "RAW" Zwei statt Einer Stufen runterstellen sollen^^
Hab sogar Extra das bunte Licht angemacht. Obwohl da niemand was von hat, und auch keiner danach gefragt hat


----------



## Serinox (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System:

Cpu: I7 3770k @4,4 Ghz
Mobo: Asrock Z77 WS
Ram: 16Gb Panram Light Swords DDR3-2400Mhz
GPU: Palit Super JetStream 1080Ti @0,9 Volt 1860 Mhz
SSD: 120Gb Toshiba Q Series, 250Gb Samsung 840 Evo, 500 Gb Samsung 850 Evo
HDD: 2 x 1TB WD Red Raid 0
Netzteil: Seasonic G-550
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard 2
Cpu-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Gehäuselüfter: 2 x Xigmatek 120mm, 1 Arctic Cooling PWM120mm, 2 x Zaward Golf 2 140mm
Optisches Laufwerk: LG DVD Brenner
Monitor: BenQ XL2730Z

Komponentenauswahl:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da ich leidenschaftlicher Zocker bin und gerne stabile 144Fps für FPS Shooter bevorzuge ist meine CPU derzeit leider das Bottleneck (vor allem in Battlefield 1) meines Systems.
Falls ihr meinen Beitrag wählen solltet, würde ich ein CPU Upgrade auf den i7 8700k durchführen und diesen durch etwas OC Beine machen. 
Das Netzteil würde mir die Option von SLI ermöglichen, außerdem ist es effizienter als das derzeitige. Das größere Gehäuse wäre aber das größte Upgrade, da es mir die Tortur des Silver-Arrow Einbaus in Zukunt deutlich erleichtern würde.^^


----------



## Muschelmann (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mal wieder eine sehr Tolle Aktion für die Leser

Hier sind die Teile die mir am meisten an mein Gamerherz gewachsen sind.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Aktuelle Hardware:

i5 4690K 
Asus h97M-E
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 
8GB DDR3 HyperX 1600 
Asus Gtx 760 2GB
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
1TB WD
Cougar Panzer Max
600W Corsair Netzteil
TP-Link WLAN Modul Ghz
3x 120mm Cougar Lüfter 

Samsung 27' 60Hz Monitor 

Pc war eigentlich für größeres bestimmt. Doch meine R9 390 Nitro hat vor etwa 6 Wochen den Geist aufgegeben 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich Pubg wieder auf Höheren Settings spielen könnte.

Wünsche den anderen Teilnehmen mit ihren ,,Möhrchen"  viel Erfolg!

MfG 

Muschelmann


----------



## tron76 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker, doch mein System ist schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen.Bei den meisten Games komme ich selten über 25-30 FPS hinaus..., und meist nur mit eingeschränkter Grafikqualität  .
Im laufe des nächsten Jahres wollte ich wenn alles klappt. auf Ryzen upgraden.


Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD FX6300
MB:   MSI 970a-g43 plus
RAM: 16 GB Gskill Aegis
Grafik: HIS R7 370
Gehäuse: bequiet Silent base 600
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power e5 450W
CpuKühler: arctic freezer 7 


Mein Aufrüst-Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 50 (9 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunnlock (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

tolles Gewinnspiel, allen Teilnehmern viel Glück

Mein momentaner PC:

CPU:  Ryzen 5 1600X
Mainboard: Gigabyte AORUS X370 K5
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Crosair Vengeance LPX 3200er
Kühler: Thermalright Matcho Rev. B
SSD: Cruciel 250 GB
HDD: WD und Samsung
Gehäuse: Crosair Graphit 780T
Netzteil: BeQuit Dark Power Pro 11
Grafikkarte: XFX RX480 GTR 8GB

meine Wunschkomponenten

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lautrerbomber (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 50 (17 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

AMD Phenom II x6 1090T BE
Asus M4A88TD-Evo/USB3.0
G.E.I.L Black Dragon DDR3 4x4GB
ASUS Strix GTX 1060 6GB
Corsair CX650M 650 Watt ^^
SanDisk 480GB SSD
WD 3TB Red
Hitachi 500GB
TP Link WLAN Modul
Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme Kühler
DVD Laufwerke/Brenner (jeweils 1x)
SynMaster 2470HD Monitor
Be-Quiet Dark Base Pro 900

Bei mir ist das Problem da fast alles alt ist außer WD Red, GTX 1060 und das Case, aber möchte gerne auch mal wieder richtig zocken. Durch die CPU bootleneck geht das leider nicht, deshalb möchte ich gerne eine Unterstützung haben. DDR4 Ram habe ich sogar schon und das geld für eine neuere CPU habe ich auch schon, nur noch Geld für ein Board würde fehlen. ^^ Bessere Lüftung bzw ein besseres NT würde auch nicht verkehrt sein, da mein Monitor so langsam probleme macht und nicht mehr so neu ist wollte ich den auch gerne austauschen.


----------



## Gameflexi (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team Pim my PC finde ich eine richtig super Sache!

Hier stelle ich euch meinen in die Jahre gekommen Gamer PC vor.

Mainbord: Asus P8P67 Deluxe
CPU: Intel i7 2600K 
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn - Ben Nevis (Auf dem Bild war er noch nicht verbaut) 
RAM: Kingston Hyper X 16Gb DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte 1: 2GB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X 
Grafikkarte 2: 2GB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X 
SSD 1:    240 GB SanDisk Ultra
SSD 2:      30 GB OCZ Vertex Plus
HDD 1: 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 
HDD 2: 1000GB Western Digital WD10EVVS-63M5B0
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus 
Netzteil: 550 Watt Xilence 80+ Bronze
Laufwerk Bluray LG GGC-H20L

Jetzt kommen wir mal zu den Wunsch Komponenten:


Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Drücke allen die Daumen!


----------



## HulkamaniA22 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

eine Schwachstelle an meinem PC wird sofort klar: Die R9 270 hat mit ihren 2GB Speicher ihre besten Zeiten hinter sich und ist für aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr potent genug. Gerade in Verbindung mit dem alten Dell 2209 WA Monitor, der immerhin eine max. Auflösung von 1680x1050 hat, macht die Bildausgabe nicht mehr allzu viel her. Deswegen habe ich mich für die GTX 1070 in Verbindung mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 entschieden, wobei ich den Monitor vor allem auch wegen der Auflösung und somit einer gewissen Zukunftssicherheit ausgewählt habe. Mit der Plattform meines Computers bin ich noch sehr zufrieden, allerdings steht bald ein CPU-Upgrade an, weswegen der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 eine tolle Aufrüstung wäre um die neue CPU kühl zu halten, auch da der Hyper TX3 kaum Leistungsreserven mehr hat. Mit meinem Gehäuse welches ich als Abo-Prämie bekommen habe bin ich sehr zufrieden, allerdings würde ich das innere meines PCs gerne etwas in Szene setzen, auch weil ich ein Asus B150 Pro Gaming Aura habe, welches bislang hinter der Seitenwand versteckt seinen Dienst tut. Außerdem würde so der neue CPU-Kühler sehr gut zur Geltung kommen. Das be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver wäre dafür meine erste Wahl.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, einer der Auserwählten zu sein, damit ich endlich wieder für die zukünftige Spiele Generation gewappnet bin. Außerdem würde ich den PC gerne selbst zusammenbauen, falls ich ausgewählt würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Flemming Schmieta

Hier noch einmal alle aktuell verbauten Komponenten aufgelistet:

Intel Core i3 6100
Cooler master Hyper TX3
Asus B150 Pro Gaming Aura 
8 GB DDR4 HyperX 2133
Powercolor R9 270 Turbo Duo
Samsung SSD 850 evo 250 GB
Seagate HDD 250 GB
Seasonic M12 II 520 evo
Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH
Dell 2209 WA
Sharkoon Skiller
Sharkoon Shark Force
Sharkoon Shark Zone H10

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flx23 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen 

Freue mich sehr über eure immer wieder guten Gewinnspiele!!!

Mein System:

Cpu: I5 3550 @~4 Ghz
MB: Asus P8Z77 - Deluxe
Ram: 16Gb Corsair DDR3-2400Mhz
GPU: aktuell nur IGPU des Prozessors
SSD: 256GB Samsung 950 Pro, 400GB OZC Trion, 
HDD: 2 x 1TB WD Red Raid 0
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 750W
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard 2
Cpu-Kühler: Dark Rock Advanced C1
Gehäuselüfter: 2 x Xigmatek 120mm
Sonstige Laufwerk: LG BlueRay Brenner, Asus DVD Brenner, DLock Card Reader
Bildschirm: Samsung U28D590D (27" 4k)
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster (extern) mit Sennheiser HD 598
Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Roccat Kone [+]

Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist habe ich mir über die letzten 5 Jahren Stück für Stück eine ganz passable Hardware zusammengekauft mit der ich auch sehr zufrieden bin. Aus (schmerzlicher) Erfahrung habe ich gelernt, dass hochwertige Komponenten auf Dauer günstiger sind und viel Arbeit sparen. Erst letzten hat sich nach ~4 Jahren  meine 120GB SSD von OZC (Agility4) verabschiedet und es war kein Spaß das System auf die Samsung umzuziehen...

Mit der Leistung meiner CPU bin ich aktuell noch sehr zufrieden und es reicht für alles was ich so Spiele. Was mir aktuell jedoch sehr fehlt ist eine potente Grafikkarte (2D Spiele aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt sind einfach nichts auf Dauer...) sowie ein Gehäuse mit einem vernünftigem Kablemanagement . Die Defizite meines Systems (fehlendes Kablemanagement  sowie fehlende Grafikkarte sind auch sehr gut in den Bildern zu erkennen...)
Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir folgende Kombination ermöglichen könntet:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Sollte dies nicht möglich sein würde ich gerne das kleine Gehäuse und den kleinen Monitor (sowie den CPU Kühler einbauen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich hoffe jedoch inständig, dass ihr es mir ermöglichen könnt das große Gehäuse mit der MSI 1080TI zu erhalten!

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
flx23


----------



## Pseudynom (10. Oktober 2017)

*Donald (wie Donald Duck, nicht! Trump) bewirbt sich für eine Organtransplantation*

Hallo,
tolle Aktion!

Mein System:
Gehäuse: CM Storm Stryker
Netzteil: be quit! Dark Power Pro 10
Mainboard: MSI Z87 G45 Gaming
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Kühler: be quit! Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR 3 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1050 Ti Dual OC
Massenspeicher:
    - SSD Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB
    - SSD Samsung 840 Evo 500 GB
    - HDD Seagate 2 TB (wahrscheinlich bald tot) + HDD WD Blue 2 TB im RAID 1
Weiteres:
    - CSL USB 3.0 PCIe Erweiterungskarte
    - LG BlueRay RW-Brenner
    - USB 3.0 Kartenleser
Monitor: 2x Dell U2312HM


Mein Aufrüstwunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)



Liebe Grüße

Pseudynom


----------



## css546 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebe Leute, schön das es wieder etwas  zu gewinnen gibt 
Wünsche hiermit allen viel Erfolg!  

So hiermit möchte ich euch eben mein System vorstellen:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-8700K (6 x 3.70 GHz / 4.70 GHz)
RAM: 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4 SDRAM 2400 MHz
Festplatte: 500 GB SSD WD Blue / 2 TB HDD WD Blue
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 8 GB GDDR5X ASUS ROG STRIX A8G GAMING
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix Z370-F Gaming
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64Bit


Um eben meine Punkte gut untergebracht  zusehen, habe ich für einen Bildschirm entschieden welcher meiner Leistung würdig wäre, denn habe bislang nur einen 1080p Monitor & somit bei weitem nicht das Potential ausgeschöpft. Somit hoffe ich, den Monitor zu gewinnen um eben komplett eskalieren zu können.  

Hier die Auswertung meiner Wahl:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)


DANKE & AN ALLE VIEL ERFOLG!


----------



## DerPaprikaFan (11. Oktober 2017)

*Der Tag an dem klein Stephan seine großes Glück fand.*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich freue mich echt über diese originelle Aktion. Hier schon mal ein riesen Dankeschön an die Sponsoren von be quiet, MSI und iiyami. 
Mir fiel es eigentlich ziemlich einfach mich für die Komponenten zu entscheiden. Zumal es in jeder Gruppe etwas gab, was ich mir für meinen PC in genau der Form gewünscht habe. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass ich mir die Teile über ein paar Monate verteilt gekauft habe und ich irgendwie doch am finanziellen Limit angekommen bin, noch bevor ich alle Bauteile die ich wollte mein nennen konnte.

Ich stelle mal meinen PC vor: 
Prozessor: Ryzen 5 1600 (mit Stock-Kühler)
Mainboard: MSI Gaming Pro Carbon b350
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB@2993Mhz-CL16
Festplatte(n): NVMe SSD 960 Evo M.2 250GB + WD 2TB HDD
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix R7 370 4GB
Sound: On-Board
Netzteil: 630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600(mit 140mm Front Pure-Wings-Lüfter und Heck 120mm Pure-Wings-Lüfter)
Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Vielleicht merkt der ein oder andere, dass ich von be quiet etwas (*hust*) begeistert bin. Zumal ich mir einen  CPU Kühler von be quiet! ebenfalls wünsche.
Um ehrlich zu sein, gab es nicht viel darüber nachzudenken, welche Punkteschwerpunkte hier zu setzten sind. Es kam es viel eher durch die Vorsehung, zu diesem Ereignis. Die belesenen Jünger der PCGH-Redaktion wusste natürlich nicht an welche Komponente es dem vorliegenden System mangelt, um es zu einem harmonischen Gut zu vollenden und so musste der PC-Gott(hier ein Bild von Stephan einfügen) mit einem Wettbewerb den meinen die Entscheidung überlassen. Preiset Ihn!

Spaß am Rande. Ich bin wirklich davon überzeugt mit diesen Erweiterungen ein exzellent abgestimmtes System zu erzielen, was zudem, wie für be quiet! klassisch, flüsterleise ist und und mit diesen Upgrades viel OC-Potenzial verspricht (flüsterleise-Ich liebe dieses Wort)

Zu erst der Kühler. be quiet!  Dark Rock 3 Pro: Es hätte von den Punkten hier auch für eine Silent Loop gereicht, was jedoch nicht in das angestrebte Thermaldesign reinpasst bzgl. der Positionierung von anderen Teilen, die ihren Platz ungerne verlassen wollen.(Immer diese sturen Festplatten :< ) Verglichen mit dem immer noch hörbaren Stock Kühler sollte das hier ein Segen sein.

Gehen wir weiter zur Grafikeinheit: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8GB. Die Prozessoreinheit Ryzen 5 1600 wird extrem stark durch die etwas in die Jahre geratene R7 370 abgebremst und erfüllt die Ansprüche nur noch in Ansätzen. Der RAM ist mit 4GB zwar ausreichend für 1080p Gaming, aber alle anderen Specs der GPU limitieren hier strengstens. Das liebe Stück würde ich wohl meinem Bruder schenken, weil er sowieso nur LoL spielt und bei mir Steamspiele ab und zu schnorrt ^^

Lüfter Set: Ich will mich hier nicht beschweren. Zumal mein alter PC sich wie eine Flugzeugturbine klang, Also ergreift man die Möglichkeit und holt noch 3,7dB raus. (was etwa 21% leiser sein sollte)

Nun wo das System so toll abgestimmt sein sollte, dürfte Gaming in 1080p mit einer Gtx 1080 auf 144Hz nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Deshalb darf auch der  iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3   mit seinen 144Hz@1080p nicht fehlen und kann auch in vollem Maße beansprucht werden.

Disclaimer: Finanziell würde es bei mir gerade so noch für den CPU Kühler reichen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DerPaprikaFan


----------



## Infi1337 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

Erstmal coole Aktion, und ich wünsche allen vor allem denjenigen mit etwas schlechterem PC viel Glück.
Ich schraube natürlich seit Anbeginn der Zeit alles selber zusammen, und eure Mammut Hefte haben natürlich auch ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet .Genug geschleimt, mein Setup.........

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700k
GPU: MSI Nvidia GTX 980
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 8GB 3200mhz
MOBO: Asus Maximus Hero VII
Case; Silverstone Raven 2
Monitor: BenQ 2430T
SSD: Crucial C300 256

für noch mehr Details; http://www.sysprofile.de/id137554




Klare Schwachstelle bei mit natürlich meine Pionier SSD der ersten Generation von Crucial, die C300 256GB.  Leider hattet ihr da nichts dabei, daher schiele ich ehrlich gesagt nur auf die MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X 11g (Der feuchte Traum jedes Spielers ) und die IIyama Monitore(CSler Familie). Auch wenn ich die bequiet Gehäuse sehr attraktive finde würde ich denke ich mein Silverstone RV02 eher nicht tauschen, weil ich darin schon sehr viel Schweiß und Blut vergossen habe. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

2 aktuelle Bilder im Anhang

MFG INFI


----------



## fumbles (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
na dann probiere ich auch mein Glück...

Mein Versuch beim "Teile-Sammeln" erbrachte folgendes Ergebnis:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System (ps. ein Wechsel zu Ryzen 5 steht bevor):






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





CPU: AMD FX 6300 (OC auf 4 GHz)
RAM: 2x4 GB DDR3 ingesamt also 8 GB
GPU: Radeon RX 460 mit 4 GB
MB:  MSI 970 SLI Krait  (auf dem Foto schön zu sehen... hat mal etwas abbekommen)
CPU-Kühler ist von Cooler Master (Luft)
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 8 mit 400 Watt *stolz*
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 800



Und nun drücken wir uns alle die Daumen^^

Grüße


----------



## Bartolas (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Warum nicht mal Probieren.

Hätte ich gerne:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hab ich:
-Be Quiet Pure base 600 2×140 1× 120 Pure Wings
-Be Quiet Pure Power L10 500 Watt
-XfX RX 480 GTR Black Edition
-Asus Z170K 
-I7 7700k
-Macho Revision B
-16 GB Crucial Balistix 2400Mhz
-Samsung 960 evo 500GB
-Seagate Firecuda 2TB
-32 Zoll Phillips Full HD Monitor


----------



## wwwnutzer (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde auch gern daran teilnehmen und zwar habe ich mir folgendes Set herausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut ist:

Asus P8P67 Deluxe Mainboard
Intel i7 2600k
16 GB DDR3 RAM
Nvidia GTX Titan 6GB
Seasonic X-650 Netzteil

Das ganze wird in meinem Casecon Wassergekühlt und auch die neue Grafikkarte würde dann einen Block bekommen 

Das ganze sieht derzeit so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDunHill (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das würde ich nehmen.

Mein Pc ist.

I5 3750K, Asrock Fatal1ty Z77, Gskill 16Gb Ram , Gtx 780Ti, Creative Titanum Soundkarte, Enermax Platimax 500 Watt  D.F, Samsung Evo 256GB,3 TB HDD Seagate, Lian li Gehäuse. 

Das was Schon. Cpu und Gpu mit Wasserkühlung.


----------



## denni9099 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Aktueller PC

MB: MSI Z77 MPower
CPU: Intel i7 3770k auf 4,7Ghz übertacktet
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: 2x8gb Kingston DDR-2400
GPU: MSI GTX 1080  Gaming X
PSU: bequit Dark Power Pro 750W
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500gb, Samsung PRO 128gb
HDD: 2TB, 3TB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Master Case Maker 5
Monitor: Acer G226HLBbid


Mit dieser Hardware würde ich gerne Meinen PC aufrüsten


Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
denni9099


----------



## Chukku (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wir Armen, die wir in der Schweiz leben


----------



## Windschreiter (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also bewerb ich mich auf ein Neues bei Pimp my PC - danke für die Aktion!

Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:

Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 23 Punkte von 50 (27 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: INTEL Xeon E3 1225 (Sandy Bridge)
CPU Cooling: Air (stock oder Dell kann ich nicht sagen)
GPU: AMD Sapphire Pulse RX 560 4 GB
RAM: 8GB Nanya RAM
Motherboard: Dell Mainboard
Primäres Laufwerk: SSD OCZ Trion 960GB
Datengrab: HDD HGST Desktstar 4 TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet System Power B8 350W
Gehäuse: Dell Precision T1600 Case
Monitor: Dell 23"

Zur "Begründung":

Ich würde gerne auf Ryzen(3) umsteigen - habe auch schon DDR4 Module parat, daher käme ein passendes Mainboard gerade recht.

Netzteil hab ich erst vor gut einem Monat gekauft, hier lohnt der Tausch nicht, außerdem handelt es sich (auch in Zukunft) nicht um ein High-End PC, da das Budget hierfür schlichtweg nicht da ist. Insofern sind die 350 W, die ich im Moment habe auch weiterhin ausreichend. 

Der oben erwähnte Ryzen 3 hält sich Temperaturmäßig im Rahmen, sodass der Dark Rock oder gar WaKü überdimensioniert wären. 

Auf das Silent Base bin ich eigentlich schon seit Veröffentlichung scharf, von daher nehm ich das gerne! 

Da das System weder für 144Hz noch für QHD ausreichend sein wird lohnt sich hier nur der "einfachste" (verdammt klingt das abwertend) Monitor.

Mehr Punkte wollte ich nicht ausgeben, da ich hier für meinen Aufrüstpfad, bzw. PC keinen Mehrwert sehe. Insgesamt ergibt sich in meinen Augen dann ein doch recht ausgeglichenes System, was meinen Ansprüchen (Full HD, oft ältere Spiele maximal MechWarrior:Online) mehr als gerecht wird und dabei dann noch schnieke aussieht. Mit Fenster würd ich mir natürlich auch beim Kabelmanagement etwas mehr Mühe geben. *hüstel*

Das führt mich zum letzten Punkt bezüglich der Teilnahme: ich würde die Sache gerne selber verbocken - also ich mein einbauen.

Danke nochmal für's lesen und viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Blodarem (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Aktueller PC,


Gehäuse:  Cooler Master MasterCase Maker 5
Lüfter:       Corsair Air Series LED SP120 4x
SSD:            Samsung 750 evo 500gb
RAM:          VENGEANCE® LED 16 GB (2x 8 GB) DDR4 DRAM 3.200 MHz C16
CPU:           Intel i7 6700k  4,5GhZ
CPU:           be quiet dark rock pro 3
Netzteil:   Corsair CS Series CS750M
GPU:          Gtx 1080 zotac amp extreme 
Monitor:  BenQ GL2760H

Die Hardware mit der ich aufrüsten würde,


Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 50 (9 Punkte übrig)


----------



## vista32 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann versuchen wir es doch mal.

Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein momentaner PC beinhaltet:
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T3-W
Festplatte: 320GB von Toshiba
Mainboard: MSI B350 Gaming Plus
Prozesor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB von Crucial BX Sport
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 10
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R7 240 2GB


Hier sieht man natürlich weshalb ich die meisten Punkte in die Grafikkarte gesteckt habe. Dann wünsche ich mir mal Glück und allen Anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## Talemann (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmal Hallo zusammen

Dies Komponenten würde ich gerne haben.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC hat :

Prozessor: AMD FX 6300
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 960 2gb 
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-MLX3
Gehäuse: be quiet Silent Base 800
Festplatte: 2 hdds
CPU kühler: Artic Freezer a11
Arbeitsspeicher : 8gb noname
Netzteil: cooler master 500w 80 plus

Ich glaube wenn ihr euch die Komponenten anschaut versteht ihr warum ich dringend eine Verbesserung brauche. Alle Komponenten sind 3 Jahre alt und selbst bei League of Legends gibt es fps drops. Viel Glück allen anderen.


----------



## AreaHunter51 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Finde die Aktion jedes Jar wieder Toll. Mal sehen vl. schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr. 

Meine auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Meine momentane Hardware:
Gehäuse: BeQuet PureBase600
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231V3
GPU: RX470 8G
CPU Kühler: BeQuet Shadow Rock 2
Monitor: ACO  930Wx

Bin echt gespannt was da dieses Jahr so raus kommt und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmenrn natürlich auch viel Erfolg/Glück dass sie die Chanse bekommen ihren Rechner auf zu rüsten.


----------



## Hochofen (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin PCGH,
DANKE an Euch und MSI, be quiet! und iiyama für die Chance auf eine PC-Erneuerung 


mein Aufrüstpfad:


1. Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
2. CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
3. Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
4. Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Das aktuelle System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


+ Prozessor Intel i7-7600K @4,5 GHz
+ CPU-Lüfter Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
+ Mainboard GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 
+ RAM CORSAIR Vengeance® LPX 16 GB (2x8 GB) DDR4 3000 MHz
+ Graka Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme
+ 1 x 250GB Samsung 750 EVO 	(Win10pro 64bit)
+ 2 x 525GB Crucial MX300	(Win7 Ultimate 64bit + Backup Win10pro)		
+ 1 x 120GB Kingston UV400	(Linux Mint 18)
+ 2 x 2 TB HDD Samsung
+ 1 x 250GB Seagate 2,5 HD 
+ Festplattenlaufwerk-Einschaltkonsole Lian-Li
+ Gehäuse Antec Signature S10 
+ mit 8 Lüftern (7 x Antec und 1 x Cooler Master über 7-Volt-Hub)
+ Netzteil Seasonic Platinum-760W
+ Samsung Monitor S27A650D
+ Externer Blu-ray-Brenner Buffalo BDXL


Mein Aufrüstpfad erklärt sich folgendermaßen:


1. Die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G  ist der logische High-End-Nachfolger der 980ti Xtreme für die neuen Games mit ihren hohen Anforderungen.Bei den Grafikkarten entscheide ich mich immer nur für das (Gaming-) Beste. Die Karte hat drei Power-Profile (OC, Gaming, silent), Zero Frozr stoppt die Lüfter bei geringer Belastung und die Gaming App für die Ein-Klick-Profile. 

2. Der be quiet! Dark Rock-Pro 3 ist besser (TDP 250 Watt) als mein aktueller und ich erhoffe mir kühlere Temps im jetzigen Setup, da ich bewußt nur auf Luftkühlung setze. Der Geräuschpegel dürfte sich auch wegen dem 6-Pol-Lüftermotor, der zu weniger Vibration führt, insgesamt verbessern.

3. Die drei Lüfter be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM werden die jetzigen drei Outtake-Lüfter (1 x 120mm, 2x 140mm) ersetzen. Die laufen momentan zwar konstant über das 7-Volt-Hub, sind aber nicht wirklich leise. 
Ich experimentiere noch die Config da das Gehüse gerade mal 3 Monate alt ist. Die be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM sollen die Luft gerade beim Gamen besser abtransportieren, das sie als PWM-Modelle flexibel auf die Temperatur reagieren.
Es liegt schon ein 5-fach-PWM-Adapter mit Poweranschluß bereit um sie auch vernüftig zu betreiben.

4. Zu guter Letzt ist der iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 eine erhebliche Verbesserung meines jetzigen Monitors, der ein Business-Monitor ist und kein wirklicher Gaming-Monitor ist.  
Am iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 gefällt mir das matte Display und die Bildwiederholrate von 75Hz.


Alle anderen Komponenten passen zur neuen Hardware, das Netzteil wird auch die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G mit genügend Power versorgen. Ich baue die Komponenten selber ein, sollte ich zu den GLÜCKLICHEN Gewinnern gehören 


THX for reading




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudynom (11. Oktober 2017)

*Sicherheitshinweis*

Ich würde euch empfehlen die EXIF Informationen (Kamera, GPS!, ...) aus euren Bildern zu entfernen.


----------



## Falke99x (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super Aktion von euch!

Mein Aufrüstpfad würde so aussehen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde auch lieber selbst aufrüsten, da mir das Basteln zu viel Spaß macht.

Mein aktueller PC sieht folgendermaßen aus:
- Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,2 GHz
- Scythe Mugen 5
- Asus Prime X370 Pro
- 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V @ 2800MHz
- Sapphire R9 390
- 250 GB Crucial MX100
- 3TB HDD
- 500GB HDD
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W
- BeQuiet Dark Base 900
- DVD Brenner
- Kartenleser
- LG 27UD68W

Im Grunde bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem PC, allerdings schafft meine Grafikkarte in quasi keinem aktuelleren Spiel die Ultra HD Auflösung mit über 30fps (und das bei fast egal welchen Grafikeinstellungen). Deswegen habe ich mich hier für die MSI 1080 ti entschieden, damit meine Spiele in Zukunft auch gut aussehen würden und nicht nur hochskaliert sondern nativ Ultra HD bieten.

Der Kühler würde mir noch mehr leisen Übertaktungsspielraum bei meinem leider schlecht zu übertaktenden 1700.

Die 3 140mm Pure Wings würde ich als Zusatzbelüftung zu den 3 Silent Wings benutzen, so hab ich dann 3*Intake und 3*Output was für eine noch leisere Belüftung sorgen sollte.

Der iiyama G2730HSU würde sich aufgrund der gleichen Größe super als 2. Monitor zu meinem LG eignen, da ich an dem PC auch arbeite ist ein zweiter Monitor Gold wert (jeder der 2 Monitore nutzt weiß was ich meine).

Viel Glück an alle die mitmachen


----------



## Joergi99 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein PC
Prozessor Intel 6850K
Mainboard Asus X99 Strix
Arbeitsspeicher Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000MHz
Festplatte(n) Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, WD Black 6TB
Grafikkarte Asus Strix 1080TI
Netzteil Corsair HX1200i
Gehäuse Corsair 750d Airflow
Betriebssystem Windows 10 Pro x64
Monitor Asus FullHD 27 Zoll


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

Das System ist der Zeit in verwendung Beruflich bitte ich sie die Teile mir zuzusenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jörgi


----------



## SolcheSachen (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

_Bewerbung zurückgezogen_


----------



## ProLPgames (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
danke erstmal für diese Aktion, da ich mir selbst diese Hardware so nicht leisten könnte.

Also mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Asus Prime B-350 Plus
16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 @3000Mhz
Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro
BeQuiet! Straight Power 10 600W
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM
Adata SU800 256GB 
Sharkoon T28
Boxed CPU-Kühler

Bild:
[Siehe Anhang]

Also wie man schon merkt passt die Grafikkarte nicht ganz zum System und ist meist auch der Flaschenhals in Games. Das Gehäuse ist auch in die Jahre gekommen.

Mein Aufrüstpaket sieht wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde gerne selbst aufrüsten da mir das basteln Spaß macht.


----------



## SneakyP (11. Oktober 2017)

*Jetzt komme ich..... (meine Bewerbung)*

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Hallo!

Über Youtube habe ich erfahren können, dass die Aktion PimpMyPC 2017
aktuell läuft und da dachte ich mir, versuche ich mal mein Glück 
Lustig ist, dass die Sponsoren der Aktion bereits in meinem System perfekt vertreten
sind. 

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF
ASRock Fatal1y x370 Gaming K4
MSI GeFroce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V
500W Be Quiet! System Power 7 Netzteil
Sharkoon VG4-W Rot mit 2x Be Quiet! Silent Wings 3- 120er Lüfter
Ilyama 24" FHD Monitor (ProLite E2407HDS)

Der größte Knackpunkt am meinem PC ist der Airflow, der trotz der gewechselten
Lüfter und dem fetten CPU-Kühler gar nicht klappt. Das Gehäuse ist zu klein für
einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 und kann keine 240er AIO aufnehmen. Ein neues 
Gehäuse und WaKü zusammen wären, nur um ein wenig mehr übertakten zu können,  
einfach zu teuer.

Durch den Dark Rock TF scheint es aber nun gar nicht mehr in dem kleinem
Gehäuse zu klappen, so habe ich tatsächlich die gleichen Temperaturen wie vorher
mit dem Stock-Kühler beim Ryzen. Hier muss dringend ein Upgrade her, bestehend
aus einem be quiet! Pure Base 600 black und einer be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm.
Zum Glück gefällt mir das 600er optisch besser als das 800er, sonst hätte ich
meine Auswahl komplett überdenken müssen 

Meine MSI GTX 970 läuft zusammen mit meinem FHD-Monitor eingentlich noch ausreichend
gut, aber die MSI GTX 1070 in Verbindung mit dem QHD 27" Monitor ist eine ideale
Symbiose, die ich gerne für meinen PC hätte. Wer hätte nicht gerne eine 1080 TI,
doch die Gier nach einer fetten GraKa muss der Vernunft einer super Kombo weichen. 
Meine "alte" GraKa würde dann wahrscheinlich ruckzuck die GTX 660 meines Sohnes 
ersetzen, ohne mein weiters zutun  Den Rest würde ich dann selbst verbauen.

Natürlich hoffe ich, dass hier jeder das Glück hat einer der drei möglichen
Gewinner zu sein... den 4. Platz belege ich mal schnell unauffällig 

Also bis dann
SneakyP


----------



## Thork (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktuelles System:*

Corsair Obsidian 250D
Intel i7-4690k + Eisbär 240 WaKü
ASUS ROG Maximus IV Impact
ASUS ROG GTX 780 Poseidon
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 2x8GB DDR3 1600
Samsung 850 Evo SSD 250GB+500GB
Thermaltake Smart SE 530W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gewünschte Komponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
*Kommentar:*
Ich bin mit meinem System eigentlich noch ziemlich zufrieden. Für den Schritt auf UHD käme mir jedoch diese Grafikkarte mit passendem Monitor sehr gelegen. Die Kosten um dann auch mein WaKü System entsprechend anzupassen habe ich bisher gescheut.


----------



## M0rgoth (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder mal eine Hammer-Aktion für eure Fans! Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal mitmachen.

*Das bisherige System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:*

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core V41
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
Mainboard: Asus Z87-A
CPU: Intel Core i5 4460
CPU-Kühler: Raijintek Themis
GPU: VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition V3 Boost
SSD: 120GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
RAM: 8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400


*und wünschen würde ich mir folgende Komponenten:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfshetzer (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich würde mich gern für eure Aktion "Pimp my PC" bewerben.
Ich habe einen in die Jahre gekommenen PC und wollte schon länger aufrüsten, was leider bis jetzt nichts geworden ist.
Mein PC:
Prozessor: Intel Core I3- 2120
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 EVO
4GB Arbeitsspeicher
Boxed Kühler
Grafikkarte: Geforce GT630
1x HDD 320GB Samsung
1x HDD 1TB Samsung
1x HDD 4TB WD
Gehäuse von Cooler Master Modell?????
Netzteil: Corsair VX 550W
Bildschirm: Samsung Sync Master 932 MP

Ich nutze den PC für ältere Spiele (CS und verschiedenste andere die darauf laufen) und zum Video schauen was ich über den Fernseher mache. Ebenfalls dient mir die 4TB HDD als Datengrab für Filme, Musik und sonstiges.

Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe das diese Komponenten meinem betakten PC auf die Sprünge helfen werden, so dass ich mich mal an leistungsintensiveren Spielen versuchen kann und mehr Freude und Spaß an Spielen haben werde.
Ich weiß das dazu noch ein neuer Prozessor, Mainboard und RAM notwendig sein werden, weshalb die Ryzen Plattform interessant ausschaut was Preis/Leistung betrifft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InTacTzZ (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke für diese super Aktion!


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
CPU: FX 8350@4.6 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120mm
Mainboard: Asrock 980DE/U3S3
Arbeitsspeicher: Avexir 2x4GB 1600Mhz green LED
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 1060 6GB
SSD: HyperX Savage SSD 120 GB
Festplatte: 1TB  Seagate Desktop HDD
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M
Gehäuse: In Win GT1 Midi Tower 
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Corasir Air Series SP 120 green LED
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro


Bemerkung:
Die Teile würde ich selbst einbauen, da ich meinen PC dauerhaft zum arbeiten brauche und weil ich mich damit auch sehr gut auskenne.


----------



## disast3r76 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Also als erstes mal mein System:
- Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Serie 400R
- CPU: Intel i7-5820K
- CPU-Lüfter: Enermax ETS-T50 AXE RGB
- Board: Asus ROG Strix X99 Gaming
- RAM: 32 GB Corsair LPX DDR4-2400 4x8GB
- Grafik: Sapphire RX 480 8GB
- GPU Lüfter: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II-120
- Platten: 2x 128 GB SSD, 1x 1 TB und 1x 4 TB HDD
- Netzteil: Corsair HX750i

Was habe ich mir herausgesucht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte haben wollen würde (ist unwesentlich besser als meine) und vielleicht auch den Monitor (würde auf alle Fälle meinen 19" mit VGA Anschluss ablösen, der nur mit 1440x900 auflöst) würde ich anderen Dinge gerne einen Freund von mir vermachen. 
Ich finde diese Aktion immer wieder gut, ist aber auch für mich das erste mal das ich dabei mit mache, also wie schon gesagt, wenn ich gewinnen sollte (was ich nicht wirklich glaube, aber beten tue ich dafür) würde ich bis auf die Grafikkarte und den Monitor nehmen und alles andere, sowie auch meine Alte Grafikkarte einem Freund schenken, und ich würde alles gerne selber verbauen.
Danke das es sowas gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BioxX1337 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auf ein Neues! 😅🍴

*Kurz und knackig!* Mein Computer ist jetzt ungefähr 5 - 7 Jahre alt, manche Komponenten so, manche so. 🙈 Ich kann noch, "Gott sei Dank", die aktuellen Spiele halbwegs spielen, aber mit Lags halt wie z.B. Battlefield 1, PUBG usw. 🎉😗

Wie jedes Mal, vielen Dank an die Sponsoren und natürlich auch an das PCGH Team, das sie überhaupt so etwas ermöglichen. 😍😘

🖥Mein Computer🖥
◙ *Gehäuse:* Cougar Solution
◙ *Gehäusekühlung:* 8x Lüfter
◙ *Mainboard:* MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3)
◙ *Prozessor:* Intel Core i5-3570K (3.40 GHz up to 3.70 GHz)
◙ *Prozessorkühlung:* Boxed
◙ *Grafikkarte:* Nvidia GTX 660 OC (Gigabyte)
◙ *RAM:* 16GB (4x G.Skill) - 1333 MHz
◙ *Festplatte:* 1TB (Hitachi)
◙ *Laufwerk(e):* 1x Blu-Ray, 1x DVD
◙ *Monitor:* ASUS VS278Q @60HZ

Ausgewählte Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Good luck Lads and Lasses! 😈


----------



## Lixider (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, habe über Youtube von dieser Aktion erfahren, mir die aktuelle Ausgabe am Nächsten Kiosk geholt und mich hier angemeldet.  Was soll ich sagen? Erste sahne ist die Hardware nicht, aber potential ist da denke ich. ich würde mich bestimmt wie jeder andre hier auch freuen, zu gewinnen. 

Gewünscht: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Zur Zeit Vorhanden:

i5 7400 boxed Lüfter
Gtx 960 2Gb von Zotac
8Gb Hyper x 2444 Mhz
Gigabyte GA-B250 HD3P Mainboard
Enermax MaxPro 600W
Sharkoon VS4-W mit Standart Lüfter
Seagate 1tb Platte
LG Laufwerk
LG Flatron W2261Vp 1080p Bildschirm


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann geb ich auch mal meine Bewerbung ab.


*Mein aktuelles System:*


CPU:Intel Xeon 1230-V3 @ Intel Stock Kühler
RAM:16Gb @ 1333mhz 
Mainboard:Asrock h87 pro4
HDD:Western Digital Caviar Green 640GB
Grafikkarte: Powercolor ATI Radeon 5870 PCS+
Netzteil:530w Pure Power bequit
Gehäuse:Xigmatek Asgard
Monitor:Samsung P2450H


*
Meine Wunschliste:*


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


*Meine Begründung:*

Der Pc ist ursprünglich von 2009/10 wurde aber vor kurzem über Ebay schon gePimpt was CPU, RAM und Mainboard angeht.  Zum kleinen Preis konnte ich mir einen "alten" aber immer noch guten Xeon 1230 V3 samt Unterbau sichern. Nun brauchte ich nur noch eine Grafikkarte. Leider haben mir die guten Miner einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und Grafikkarten sind nur noch zu Mondpreisen verfügbar und Vega war leider  nicht der Preis/Leistungsjesus den ich erwartet hatte. Deshalb werkelt die gute alte ATI 5870 noch im Gehäuse. Besonders neuere Titel wie BF1 oder PUBG sind kein Vergnügen auf 720p .

Die  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G wäre eine gelunge Ergänzung zu meinen zwangsgestoppten Aufrüstbemühungen. Ihr hoher Takt und 8Gb Vram wären auch für zukünftige Titel eine gelungene Ergänzung.

Um dem ganzen die nötige Basis zu geben wählte ich die oben erwähnten be quiet! Produkte. Besonders das aktuell verbaute PSU ist mit fast 8 Jahren mir immer treu geblieben.  Jedoch würde ich dieses aufgrund des Alters gerne austauschen und im Hinblick auf die Gtx1080 ersetzen.
Da das Xigmatek mit seinen scharfen Kanten einem gerne mal in den Finger schneidet, würde das Silent Base 800 mir das Basteln im und am Pc deutlich vereinfachen. Auch der neu gewonnene Airflow würde der neuen Hardware zugute kommen und mein PC dürfte endlich mal auf dem Tisch stehen.
Schlussendlich würde das ganze auf dem iiyama wunderschönes 1080p Gaming ermöglichen und ich kann mich nichtmehr über meine Fps Lags sondern mein Team aufregen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und ein erfolgreiches Pimpen 2017   

Gruß *Kaffee und Kuchen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkgigant (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 

Hier mein Wunsch

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


und mein jetziger PC

Netzteil:        500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver
Mainboard:       Asus Prime Z270-A Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX
Prozessor:       Intel Core i7 7700K 4x 4.20GHz So.1151
CPU Kühler:      Arctic Freezer 13 Tower Kühler
CD Laufwekk:     LG GH24NSB0 DVD-RW SATA
SSD System:      256GB Samsung 840 Evo
SSD Spiele:      480GB SanDisk Ultra 2
HDD Daten:       3000GB WD Green WD20EVDS
Ram Speicher:    8GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3600 DIMM CL17 Dual Kit        
Grafikkarte:     4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC 
Monitor:         ACER HDMIG245HQ

Image 53442dbc1f | Share-your-photo.com


----------



## topser (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 
hier mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

und mein jetziger PC

Netzteil: 530 Watt Hamburg Thermaltake
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
Prozessor: AMD FX-6350 6 x 4,2 GHz
CPU Kühler: alpine arctic oder so
1 TB SATA
Ram Speicher: 8GB Dual-Channel, 933,3 MHz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X, Chipsatz: AMD Radeon HD 7970/R9 280X, 3 GB GDDDR5
Monitor: LG irgendwas...

Ist ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen. sieht man ja schon daran, dass ich nicht mal alle Teile noch genau kenne 
Ich hoffe das reicht trotzdem aus, ihr bei PCGH seid ja nett 
Ich weiss: Das Ding braucht mehr als nen neuen Kühler und ne neue Graka, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen...
Wenns das Budget hergibt gibts villeicht mal bald mal bisschen mehr RAM. Irgendwann dann mal ein neues Mainboard und ne CPU

danke für die coole Aktion


----------



## haebbaet53 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell:

MB: MSI B-350 PC Mate
CPU: Athlon X4 950
RAM: 16 GB DDR4
Grafik: Zotac 1050 ti
Realtek Onboard
Intel P600 M.2
450 Watt Netzteil
Azza Mid-Tower
Acer HN274


----------



## Wolfver (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ein Freundlichen schönen Abend PCGH .

Habe aus Zufall auf YouTube mit bekommen, das ihr ein Gewinnspiel Veranstaltet.
Mein Wunsch wären diese folgenden Hardware Komponenten.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein Momentaner Gaming PC ist ca. 10-11 Jahre alt.
Richtet zwar noch sein Dienst, aber - habe auch Bereits das:
Be Quiet Silent Base 800 Window Black, 
und das MSI Gaming Pro Carbon So.1151. stehen.

Mit Diesen Komponenten die man Gewinnen kann, könnte ich an Weihnachten Loslegen mit Gaming <3


----------



## tkrone (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Als Daueraboleser seit Ausgabe 2 finde ich diese Aktion immer wieder toll!

Mein Aufrüstpfad:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine Hardware:
CPU: Intel i5-6500
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P mit Aufrüstkit (Empfehlung PCGH 02/08)
Mainboard: GigaByte GA-H170-D3HP
RAM: HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2133
Grafikkarte: GigaByte RX470 G1 Gaming
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER10 CM 500W
Massenspeicher: 2x SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, 1x SanDisk Ultra II 480GB
OS: DualBoot Windows10 Pro, ArchLinux
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S
Lüfter: 2x Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14
Monitor: Dell U2414H

Die Aufrüstkomponenten habe ich aus folgenden Gründen gewählt:

Nach meiner letzten Aufrüstung im Frühjahr 2016 möchte ich nun in die Riege der WQHD Spieler aufsteigen. Leider ist meine RX470 mit 4G leider hoffnungslos überlastet. Deshalb möchte ich der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G die Gelegenheit geben, ihre Leistung am iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 zu zeigen. Da sich der Computer im Wohnzimmer befindet, ist mir Laufruhe besonders wichtig. Als perfekten Ersatz zum mittlerweile 9 Jahre alten Luftkühler habe ich bereits vor einem Monat das Gehäuse auf ein Fractal Design Define S gekauft, der ideal geeignet für den be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm ist. Da sowohl die Montage an der Front, als auch an der Oberseite möglich ist, werde ich beide Möglichkeiten ausführlich testen. Zur Frischluftversorgung dienen dann ebenfalls die sehr leisen be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM in der 140mm Version. Einer kommt in die Front, einer wird in den Boden neben mein be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER10 CM 500W montiert. Der dritte Lüfter ersetzt den ausblasenden GP-14. Das die Grafikkarte auch bis 60°C den Zero-Fan-Modus benutzt, kommt da sehr gelegen. Inwiefern eventuell noch ein Undervolting notwendig ist, werde ich ausgiebig testen. Falls ich ausgewählt werden sollte, werde ich die Komponenten selber einbauen. Ist doch Ehrensache!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dej8808 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

danke für die Super Aktion, ich bin seit ein paar Monaten beim aufrüsten meines ersten selbstgebauten PC. Nach dem Austausch von der CPU (AMD FX 6300 auf AMD Ryzen5 1600), Mainboard und RAM, fehlt jetzt noch eine Grafikkarte und ein neuer Monitor. Aus finanziellen Gründen geht das nicht auf einmal. Somit kommt eure Aktion genau richtig. 

Aktueller PC : Gehäuse     :  Fractal Design Define R4
                              Netzteil       : be quiet Straight Power 10   500W
                            Mainboard   : Asus Prime B350-Plus
                                CPU             : AMD Ryzen5 1600
                           CPU-Kühler : be quiet! BK009 Pure Rock CPU Kühler
                               RAM            : Ballistix Sport LT 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR4 2400
                                 Monitor   : Samsung SyncMaster P2450H 24 Zoll
                            Grafikkarte : 2GB HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X²

Wunsch : 
                          Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
                                 Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
                               Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
                                Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## abc2030 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem "CPU- und GPU-Limit erkennen" Artikel sollte dies eine gute Wahl für meinen PC und WQHD sein:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master (gedämmt, ca. 9 Jahre alt, Modellnr. vergessen)
Mainboard: ASRock H170A-X1
RAM: 8GB HyperX FURY DDR4-2133
CPU: i3 6100
GPU: Sapphire Ati Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (Lüfter hinten wegen Platzmangel)
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power BQT E6-400W
Monitor: HP W2207h 1680 x 1050


----------



## McNeil73 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,  anbei meine ausgewählte Konfiguration, mein Fokus liegt auf der Grafikkarte. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller Rechner:

Mainboard: Asus X99-A/USB 3.1 Mainboard Sockel 2011-3
CPU: INTEL Core i7-5820K 3,3GHz LGA2011V3 15MB Cache
CPU-Kühler: NZXT RL-KRX62-01 PC-Kühlung/Lüfter 280 mm schwarz
RAM: G.Skill F4-2400C15Q-32GRB Arbeitsspeicher 32GB (4x 8GB, 2400MHz, 288-polig, CL15) DDR4-RAM Kit
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 4G
SSD & HDD: 1x Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 500GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) schwarz + 1x 1TB WesternDigital HDD
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z Interne Soundkarte 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core X71 TG (Tempered Glass) PC-Gehäuse schwarz
Netzteil: Netzteil Be Quiet! BN237 E10-CM-800W Straight Power "Modular"
Lüfter & Steuerung: 1x Be Quiet BL071 Gehäuselüfter schwarz + Aer RGB140 & HUE+ - 2 x 140mm Advanced RGB LED PWM Fan with HUE+ Controller + 2x Thermaltake 140mm  
Monitor: LG 34UM67-P 86,4 cm (34 Zoll) Monitor (HDMI, DVI, 5ms Reaktionszeit)


----------



## MKS-Racing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aufrüsthardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware : 

I7 6700
MSI 170 A PC Mate
Bequiet Dark Power Pro 750 watt
Gskill Tritent Z RGB  3000  16 gb
GTX 980 Ti 

Das Ganze ist mit einem Alphacool Eisbär und einer Kühlblock von EKWB über einen 280er Radiator innen und einem 480er Radiator Außen gekühlt.

Gehäuse ist ein Silent Base 800 von Bequiet

Ich würde mich riesig über das Upgrade freuen, zumal mein Bildschirm mittlerweile 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und Spulenfiepen ohne ende. 

An sich ist das System ok, auch wenn ich schon längst nicht mehr im High End Segment liege. 

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall riesig über das Upgrade freuen, da ich als Student ohnehin keinen Cent habe für sowas und das Aktuelle System eigentlich für die nächsten Jahre ausgelegt ist. 

Ich hab das System komplett aus gebraucht Teilen zusammen gebaut deshalb ist der Einbau natürlich kein Problem für mich auch kann ich das ganze auch Aufnehmen und Dokumentieren. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonmark (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 50 (7 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller Rechner:

Mainboard: Z97-HD3
CPU: Xeon E3 1231V3
Graka: MSI 1070 GamingX
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Rev2
RAM: 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse
Monitor: Hannspree HE225DPB 

Dann hätte ich endlich mal einen guten Grund einen neuen CPU einzusetzen und auf 16GB DDR4 zu erweitern


----------



## TheSnowyChickens (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team

Dies ist mein erstes mal, das ich bei dieser Aktion mitmache. 

Die Hardware die aktuell in dem PC drinne ist:
-AMD Radeon HD5450 1G DDR3
-4GB 2Rx8 PC3 10600U-9-11-B1 RAM
-FSP 350-60HH(85) Netzteil
-Gigabyte Technology / H61M-D2H-USB3
-Inter Core I3 2120 @3.3 GHz
-Gehäuse is son Terra Standart ding

Meine ausgesuchte Hardware : 
-Ausgewählt: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
-Ausgewählt: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt
-Ausgewählt: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)
-Ausgewählt: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Grund für das ausgewählte Kit ist, ich habe bemerkt das man den Proz. sogar auf die neuste Generation (7) aufrüsten kann und das ohne Mainboard umstellung.(Hoffe ich habe richtig gelesen)
Und da die I3's jez nicht gerade teuer sind , versuche ich mit eurer Aktion hier einfach mal son round about aufrüst Set zuerreichen. 

Falls ich gewählt werden sollte, würde ich die Teile gern selbst zusammen abauen.

Danke dafür und noch viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer!

(Ps : Rechtschreibung und das andere mit G. liegen mir nicht so . :=D und ich hoffe ich hab das mit dem Bild per anhang richtig verstanden)


----------



## Ratzmac (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell aus 2009
CPU: I7-950
Mainboard: ASUS P6T SE
RAM: Kingston 6GB DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD5870 Vapor X 1GB
Netzteil: be queit! 550 Watt
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SJ 1TB
OS: WIndows 7 Home Premium
Gehäuse: Standart
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2450

Den Rest würde ich selber in Nächster Zeit auf den Neusten Stand bringen


----------



## TimTastic (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team und auch alle anderen 
ich bin zwar noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum, verfolge die ganzen Aktionen und Beiträge aber insbesondere über YouTube. Zudem darf ich auch erst ab diesem Jahr mal an sowas teilnehmen, also sollte man die Chance schon mal nutzen.
Zu Beginn aber erstmal meine derzeitigen Komponenten:

*CPU:  Intel i5 2400
*Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (Sockel 1155)
*RAM : 8 GB (2x4 GB) Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 
*CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40
*Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8G
*SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
*HDD: Samsung 1TB HD103SJ
*Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
*Netzteil: BeQuiet Power Zone 650W
*Monitor: 2x AOC e2343F2 (Full-HD)
*Laufwerk: LG GH24NSD1 (glaube ich zumindest)

Das Grundsystem ist jetzt 6 Jahre fast 7 Jahre alt. Über die Zeit habe ich das Netzteil ausgetauscht, sowie natürlich die Grafikkarte. Vor der 1070 war ursprünglich mal eine GTX 550Ti von MSI verbaut, welche noch einmal später mit einer weiteren GTX 550Ti von MSI im SLI betrieben wurde und so bis Anfang letzen Jahres durchgehalten haben. Das Netzteil wurde dabei für den SLI-Verbund ausgetauscht, da mein vorheriges teilweise Spannungseinbrüche brachte....
Auch wenn ich mit dem System voll zufrieden bin, da es jetzt 6 Jahre eigentlich super durchhält (Dank meinem Vater der das ganze damals noch gebaut hat  ) , merke ich das es doch so langsam mal Zeit wird es zu erneuern. Bei manchen Spielen stößt der i5 langsam an seine Grenzen. Zudem kommen auch die 8GB RAM langsam nicht mehr hinterher. Auch wenn sie für das meiste ausreichen gibt es Spiele wie Anno 2205 aber auch viele andere Programme wo es dann doch zuwenig ist. Zudem hat das Mainboard leider keine PCIe x16 sondern nur x8 was, auch wenn es kaum einen Unterschied macht dennoch die 1070 nicht voll anspricht. 
Zudem ist der i5 nicht der idealste Kollege mehr für mein Hobby bzw. für gewisse Aufgaben. Zum einen ist das Fotobearbeitung (was er noch super meistert), aber zum anderen ist das Videobearbeitung als Hobby zum anderen aber auch für´s Schulfernsehen. Auch bei der Arbeit mit Programmen ähnlich Cinema 4D ,ist der i5 nicht unbedingt Ideal.
Mit meinem Gehäuse dem BitFenix war ich eigentlich bis vor kurzem ganz zufrieden, bis jedoch erste gröbere Schönheitsfehler aufgetreten sind. Da ich selber viele Rechner schon für Freunde und Bekannte zusammen gebaut habe und auch noch baue, kommt man dann schon immer mal in die Verleitung sich was neues mit zu kaufen.... Da ich selber auch zu gleichem Maße schön sowie auch funktional und preislich orientiert  zusammenstelle, wird wohl bald ein neues Gehäuse her müssen.
Nichts desto trotz kann ich es mir besonder als Schüler einfach nicht leisten mal ne Stange Geld auszugeben, insbesondere wenn demnächst fürs Studium dann auch vielleicht mal ein Laptop her muss.
 Deshalb fand ich die ganze Aktion eigentlich schon immer genial, den Lesern die Möglichkeit zugeben ihre PC´s aufzurüsten.

*Für die Komponenten habe ich mich entschieden:      

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die X299 Plattform hab ich ausgewählt, da das insbesondere für mein Hobby aber auch für die Zukunft für mich das richtige darstellen dürfte.   (CPU und RAM würde ich natürlich selber beisteuern wahrscheinlich den i7 7800x und 16GB RAM)
Auch wenn Luftkühler manchmal etwas besser sind, wollte ich eigentlich schon immer eine AIO aber die Preise sind ja auch nicht gerade niedrig....
Der Monitor würde dann Wahrscheinlich die beiden AOC ersetzen (ist ja das ideale Gegenstück zur 1070) oder es wird vielleicht ein dreier-Aufbau.

Und da mein Bruder jetzt ebenfalls sich seinen ersten Rechner zu legen will, würde er wahrscheinlich erstmal den i5 mit allem dazugehörigen bekommen, sowie dann vielleicht auch einen oder beide Monitore( das muss ich mir nochmal überlegen)


Doch an dieser Stelle wünsche ich allen Anderen viel Glück


----------



## SirLanzelot88 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, die Aktion Pimp my PC kommt fast wie gerufen, für mich.
Aber erstmal wünschen ich allen die mit viel glück.

Verbaut habe ich derzeit noch:
Cpu: i3-6100
Cpu-Kühler: Boxed
Mainboard: ASRock B150M Pro4S
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB Crucial DDR4-2133
Grafikkarte: XFX RX 470 RS
Netzteil: Techsolo STP-650
Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate HDD ST1000DM003
Monitor: Acer X203W
Gehäuse: Scharkoon (nur 2 Front-USB 2.0 und 3 Lüfterplätze)

Meine Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt 48 Punkte von 50 Punkten

Ich habe mir schon vor ein paar wochen vorgennohmen meinen PC mit Leistungsfähigerer Hardware aufzurüsten. Angefangen mit einem X370-Board und einer Ryzn 5 CPU. Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur einen Luftkühler zur Kühlung des Prozessors holen. Mit einem neuen Gehäuse würde ich mir eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung zulegen. Die GTX1080 und das neue Netzteil würden sich da gut einfügen und ich hätte wieder einen guten PC zum spielen, nachdem ich mir anfang letzten Jahres die oben aufgelisteten Sachen gekauft haben nachdem mein alter PC den Geist aufgegeben hatte. Für bessere Komponetten hat mein Geld leider nicht gereicht.


----------



## Grubenlord (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, grüß Gott, Servus, Aloah und Ahoi,

wie auf den Beweisaufnahmen anbei lässt sich unschwer erkennen, dass mein PC mittlerweile etwas eingestaubt ist, dachte ich mir mal, bewerbe ich mich mal. 

Dies sei die begehrte Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum: In meinem PC schlummert bisher eine süße kleine 390x, welche meine Sehnsucht nach brillianter Pixelpracht vorallem bei 4k nur mäßig besänftigen kann und mir trotzdem dabei die Ohren vollheult. Ich habe zwar schon mehrfach mit ihr drüber gesprochen, aber seitens der Grafikkarte gab es leider kein Einlenken und sie wollte einfach nicht mehr Bilder in der Sekunde malen. Deswegen würde ich gerne mit der stylischen 1080 Ti aufrüsten.  Auch könnte ich die tollen neuen Bilder endlich auf meine Shield TV schicken.
Der Pure Rock 1 könnte meinen Noctua TopBlower ersetzen. Der war urspünglich für ein anderes Gehäuse gedacht, weswegen hier ebenso Austauschinteresse bestünde.
Bisher propellern Silent Wings 2 durch mein Gehäuse, die dreier sind besser 
Mit dem Monitor würde ich gerne einen ca 13 Jahre alten LCD (noch im faszinierenden 4:3 Format) ersetzen. Die Freude im Haus würde Purzelbäume schlagen 

 Ansonsten habe ich einen i7 6700, 16BG G.Skill RipJaw V DDR4-3200, 1TB Samsung 850 Evo, Corsair RM650x, Gigabyte GA Z170X Gaming 5 in einem bequiet silent base 600 und drei Müsliriegel.

Auch ich bin Heimwerker.

Wohl bekomms, Prost und vielen Dank!


----------



## Rothen87 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So hiermit möchte ich mich bei Eurer Aktion Pimp my PC 2017 bewerben.
Mein Rechner hat schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich und Eure Aktion ist super.
Hier meine Hardware:

Gehäuse:		Lian LI 8FI mit Seitenfenster Spinne
Prozessor: 		Intel Core I7 2600K @ 4,00GHZ
Grafikkarte: 	       Geforce GTX 680 Point of View TGT Beast @1228MHZ
Mainboard: 		Asus P67B3 Rev 3.0.
Netzteil: 		Be quiet Straight Power 580W
Festplatten:		SSD850EVO 120GB und 500GB SATA
RAM: 		       G.Skill DDR3 F3-10666CL7 4x2 GB ECO
Prozessorkühler:	Noctua NH-C14
Gehäuselüfter:  	Noctua NF-F12 PWM   3x
Monitor: 		Samsung Sync Master BX2331 1080p 23Zoll
Laufwerk: 		LG Blue-Ray-Brenner BH10	
Tastatur:  		Logitech G19
Maus: 		       Logitech G500

Jetzt was ich gerne von Euch gewinnen würde:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese Wahl:

Grafikkarte is ja klar brauch ich ne neue und die 1080 würde gut passen, und bei dem gewählten Monitor auch sehr lange erhalten bleiben. Ich hoffe mein Netzteil packt die Karte fals nicht bitte sagen muss mir auch ohne Gewinn eine zulegen.
Der Kühler sieht einfach super aus und mein Noctua macht auch langsam zicken.
In mein aktuelles Gehäuse passt die Graka nur gerade so rein und Ihr seht selber wies da drin mittlerweile aussieht. Außerdem habt Ihr das Dark Base Pro 900 super bewertet.
Der Monitor reicht meine Ansprüchen 27Zoll 75HZ und 1080P ist auf jeden Fall um einiges besser als der den ich habe.

Ich hoffe ich habe Glück und fals ich gewinne machts mein I7 2600K noch 1-2 Jahre.
Ich würde das selber zusammenbauen, will Euch das Chaos in meinem Gehäuse nicht zumuten.


----------



## P_Sternahl (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Freunde! Ich habe soeben von der Aufrüst-Aktion aufmerksam geworden und versuche nun auch mal mein Glück. Zuerst wollte ich aber pcgameshardware und den Partnern danken, so etwas auf die Beine zu stellen

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 6600k
GPU: Nvidia GTX 960
RAM: 16 GB DDR4
PSU: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W

Mein Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich wollte schon seit geraumer Zeit eine 1080, aber mein Geld reicht dafür leider nicht. Zusammenbauen würde ich alles selbst. Ich bin gespannt und drücke allen die Daumen.


----------



## Graf-von-Uebertakt (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Leser, geschätzte Redaktion;

Servus,

meine bessere Hälfte ist seit dem 26.11.2014 an meiner Seite und stand mir stets treu zur Hand. Während dieser Zeit ist sie aber ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen und ein „Lifting“ täte ihr zum Geburtstag durchaus gut (zumal ich mich seit „Ryzen“ wieder intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftige; an dieser Stelle: Tolle Artikel in der PCGH!) 😉

Mein Motto lautete schon immer „Nichts geht über deutsche Qualität“, weswegen ich stolz bin (u.a.) im Besitz eines „Bequiet! Silent Base 800“ Gehäuses zu sein (welches zu dieser Zeit noch nur in klassischem Schwarz/Orange und OHNE Window existierte). 

Herzstück meines Rechners war meine „MSI GTX 970, 4G GAMING“ Grafikkarte, welche ich erfolgreich auf respektable 1753 MHz / 1853 MHz Boost bringen konnte; womit eigentlich das Budget für meinen PC bereits gesetzt war. Für den Rest galt: „Qualität zum kleinen Preis“, weswegen die Wahl für die CPU schnell auf den „AMD A10-6800K“ a 4,4GHz (übertaktet) fiel. Passend dazu noch ein „MSI A88X-G45 GAMING“ Mainboard mit FM2+ Sockel. Die waren damals zwar schon nicht mehr das schnellste Ross im Rennen (als Festplatte dient eine „Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200Rpm“ HDD mit Windows 8.1), aber ihren Job haben sie über die Jahre trotzdem tadellos erledigt! Dazu noch „G.Skill 16GB-DDR3 1800Mhz“ Arbeitsspeicher (ebenfalls übertaktet) und die Maschine läuft (Optisches Laufwerk ist ein „Asus Blu-Ray Disk Read/Write“ Combo-Brenner). Oder auch nicht?! Der Rest ist von „Bequiet!“: Straight Power 700 (NICHT modular) und Silent Wings. 

Keine Frage, ich bin immer sehr zufrieden mit MSI und Bequiet! Produkten gewesen: sehr gute Qualität und Top Leistung!!! 

Zum Abschluss noch „Never change a winning team“. Ich würde mich äußerst freuen meiner liebsten pünktlich zum Geburtstag ein „Update“ spendieren zu können 😊.

Ich würde nehmen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

NB: Einige Fotos sind noch vom Zeitpunkt des Zusammenbaus. 

An alle anderen noch viel Glück,
viel Spaß beim Teilnehmen.

Mfg,
Andreas.


----------



## Cameopower (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2017*


*Die Auswahl*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

*Mein System*
CPU: Intel i5 4460
CPU-Kühle: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Anniversary
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 III
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 4G
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GiB HyperX Fury 1866
SSD: Crucial MX100 256 GiB, Patriot Blast 480 GiB
HDD: 2x Seagate 1 TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W
Monitor: Asus VE248H
Peripherie: Roccat Kova und Cherry Stream 
Headset: Superlux HD681 + Zalman ZM-MIC1
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro

*Bewerbung*
Liebe Jury, mit fachkundiger Beratung der Mitglieder dieses Forums habe ich mein System 2015 zusammengestellt und gebaut. Das System ist an sich auch noch sehr gut, es ist auch das beste System was ich je als PC besessen habe. Ein Grafikupdate würde jedoch nach der Zeit nicht schaden! In dem Zuge, da ich eh einiges auseinander nehmen muss, würde ich auch endlich mal die Kabel ordentlich verlegen. Daher würde ich mich doppelt freuen eine positive Rückmeldung von Euch zu bekommen!

*Begründung Auswahl*
Ich habe noch etwas "Guthaben" übrig. Meiner Meinung nach, muss man das nicht mit Gewalt ausgeben. Es ist ja nicht unbedingt ein sinnvolles Upgrade wenn man Teile verbaut die von anderen gebremst werden. Die ausgewählte 1070 wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit von meiner CPU gebremst, jedoch fällt das sicher nicht so ins Gewicht wie mit einer 1080er. 
Den CPU-Kühler habe ich ausgewählt, um schon einmal für einen Plattformwechsel vorzubeugen. Finde ich sinnvoller als ein Netzteil auszuwählen, das Straight Power ist ja noch nicht alt. Würde den Dark Rock Pro 3 auch auf meine CPU schnallen. 
Das Lüfterset finde ich sehr attraktiv, mein Gehäuse das CM 690 III ist erstaunlicher Weise ziemlich gut. Wie auf dem Foto zu sehen sind die Staubfilter sehr gut. Einzig die Festplatten hatten Vibrationen ans Gehäuse verteilt. Seit das jedoch auf Teppich steht sind die verschwunden!
Als Monitor habe ich den Red Eagle von iiyama gewählt, da zum einen kein größerer Monitor mehr auf den Tisch passt, zum anderen reicht mir die Größe von 24 Zoll voll aus. Zusammen mit der GTX 1070 bekomme ich dann ein schönes Bild. 

*Danksagung*
Nun bleibt mir nur noch Danke an die Redaktion zu sagen, dass so ein schönes Event veranstaltet wird. Auch vielen Dank an die Firmen die sich daran beteiligen. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich!
Vielen Dank auch an die Community die immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht und einem die Scheu vor dem Basteln und dem selber Zusammenbauen von PC nimmt.
Abschließend viel Glück uns allen. Es wird wie immer die richtigen erwischen!

Schönen Tag an Alle!

Achso-Nachtrag: Ich würde die Teile wenn dann gerne selbst verbauen. Will den Rechner ungern mit der Post verschicken und zur Redaktion ist es doch etwas weit. ^^


----------



## McLovin96 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:

CPU:   Ryzen 5 1600 (Boxed Kühler)
Mainboard:   MSI B350M Pro-vdh
GPU:   Palit GTX 1050ti
PSU:   BeQuiet! Pure Power 10 500W
RAM:   Crucial 8GB DDR4-2133
HDD:   1TB Toshiba 
SSD:   250GB WD Blue 
WLAN Karte:   GC-WB867D-I
Gehäuse:    Corsair Carbide 270R

Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrin (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH-Team

Euch gebührt wieder viel Dank für diesen Wettbewerb!

Momentan habe ich…
Intel Core i5-3570K
Thermalright True Spirit 120
MSI Z68A-G43 (G3)
4x 4GB DDR3-1866 G.Skill RipjawsZ
Powercolor R9 280X 3GB
Samsung Serie 840 EVO (Basic) 250GB und eine 500GB HDD
Enermax Ostrog ADV grün
be quiet! Pure Power L8 630W
Samsung Syncmaster 2494HS 24" 

Das wäre mein Aufrüst-Wunsch…
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eigentlich wäre eine Grafikkarte die einfachste Aufrüstung für die immer noch gute Leistung meines Rechners. Aber Mainboard (über dessen Ausstattung ich mich im nach hinein immer wieder ärgere) und CPU sind nun  schon etwa 6 Jahre alt und damit vielleicht doch langsam fällig.  Also ist das MSI X299 meine allererste Wahl und dazu mit dem P11 ein leistungsstarker stromgebender Begleiter. Mein recht neues Gehäuse würde ich 
auch relativ schmerzfrei gegen das Dark Base tauschen. Zusammen mit dem Monitor wären dann die Grundlagen für einen zukünftig sehr gut aufgestellten Gaming-Rechner gesichert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritus2 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGamesHardware Team, 

vielen Dank für diese coole Aktion. Ich würde hier gerne mein Glück versuchen und meinen PC ein wenig mehr Leistung verschaffen. Hier ist meine Auswahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Meine Aktuelle Konfiguration: 
Prozressor: Intel i5-2500k
Mainboard: P8P67-M
Prozessorkühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3
Graphikkarte: GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Festplatte: 250GB SSD Samsung EVO 850
Festplatte: 500GB SSD Samsung EVO 850
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser MK-1 
Netzteil: Corsair RM650i 

Monitor: Samsung S22C300
Blueray-Laufwerk: LG BH16NS40 – Blueray Brenner
Lüfter: BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm
Kabelset: Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit, CSR-Serie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Hilfe des Upgrades kann ich meinen PC endlich mal in einen schönen leisen Rechner verwandeln, welcher dank der Graphikkarte dann noch ein paar schöne FPS mehr rauskitzeln kann. 

Vielen Dank für diese coole Aktion!


----------



## Kerschaa1 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH!

Zuerst die Daten meiner 'Kiste':

Prozessor: i5 6400
CPU-Kühler: noname
Mainboard: Medion H110H4-CM2
RAM: 1x 8GB DDR3
Festplatte: 128GB m2 SSD, Seagate Desktop ST2000DM001 2TB
Netzteil: noname
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Gehäuse: Medion
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster TA350


Meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Schrauber-Snowman (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,




Tolle Action hab Ihr da gestartet. Kommt wie gerufen.....

Meine PC ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Naja seht selbst...

Gehäuse: Centurion
Netzteil: Corsair TX 650 W
Board: MSI P965 Neo
CPU: Intel Core 2 E6600
Grafik: GTX260 896 DDR3
Speicher: Corsair XMS2 4 GB
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 205BW

Gehäuse und Netzteil sind noch gut und werden weiter verwendet.
Ich würde meine "neuen PC" mit einer schnelleren CPU i5 aufrüsten und daher folgende Komponenten ausgewählt.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)

Wünsche allen noch viel Glück!

MfG. Harald


----------



## zachowden (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

Antwort auf Ihr offenes Stellenangebot als Pimp my PC Gewinner.

mein vollständiges Bewerbungsschreiben befindet sich als pdf-Datei im Anhang.  Es ist schließlich eine  Bewerbung !  


hier nur ein kurzer Überblick

Aktuell
Gehäuse	Chieftec Mesh CH-01B-B-SL
Mainboard	MSI Z68A-GD65
CPU	Intel i7 2600K (oc 4,2GHz)
Kühler	Arctic Freezer 7 Rev. 1
Grafik	MSI GTX 750
RAM	G.Skill F3-2400C10-4GTX
HDD	Standard WD/Seagate 250+320+500+1000 GB
SSD	Samsung EVO 850 250GB
Netzteil	be quiet! E5 550W
Monitor	Samsung SyncMaster P2270HD

Upgradewunsch
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Grüße
Cornelius


----------



## ASyn (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
zunächst Ihnen und den Aktionspartnern vielen Dank für eine Aktion wie  „Pimp my PC“! Geile Sache!!!

Aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Kühler
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 (H61)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte: MSI nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560
Netzteil: Corsair GS700 (700 Watt)
Datenträger: 1x 2 TB HDD von WD, 1x 500 GB Seagate (leider defekt)
Gehäuse: Chieftec  Midi-Tower
Lüfter: 1x 80mm (aus altbestand)
Monitor: uralt 15 Zoll Fujitsu-Siemens LCD im 4:3-Format

Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wieso und was aufgerüstet werden sollte? 
Gemäß Ihres Artikels „ Kenne deine Grenzen – CPU- und GPU-Limit erkennen“ aus Heft 11/17 reicht die aktuelle CPU noch aus, um eine GTX1080 in Full HD zu befeuern. Daher fällt die Wahl auf diese Grafikkarte leicht. Zumal die aktuelle GraKa gerade nur noch so diverse Indie-Titel schafft, der Wunsch nach ordentlich Grafik-Power für anstehende Blockbuster (wie z. B. das neue Assassins Creed) aber enorm ist. Platz finden soll diese in einem optisch überzeugenden Gehäuse mit --im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes-- coolen und Lüfter-Lärm reduzierenden Eigenschaften, sowie einer Möglichkeit für ordentliches Kabelmanagement. Und da ist das Dark Base Pro 900 schon seit längerem auf meiner Wunschliste. Darüber hinaus muss zwingend ein neuer Monitor her! Bei dem aktuellen Kleinformat  braucht man ja schon eine Lupe. Zeitgemäß ist der wahrhaftig nicht mehr… ja schon fasst eher nur noch augenschädigend.

In diesem Sinne,
nochmals Dank ans PCGH-Team. Und an alle Mitbewerber: Möge die Macht mit euch sein... ähhh...der gewinnen, dessen PC es am nötigsten hat


----------



## Railr0ad99 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da mach ich doch gerne mit! Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel 


Momentan:
- FX-8150 O.C. auf 4.3GHz
- Gigabyte 970A-UD3
- 12GB (4+4+2+2) No-Name DDR3 RAM im Dual Channel
- Fractal R4 Titanium mit Fenster
- HIS R9 280X (schon einmal "gebacken" vor einem Jahr, keine Ahnung wie lange die noch hält)
- Be quiet pure Power 550W
- Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition
- Crucial MX100 256GB
- Ein paar HDDs (2x1TB, 1x 2TB)
- DVD Brenner
- Lenovo 22" ThinkVision 2250 von 2010

Das spuckt der Rechner aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

ich würde gerne zuhause upgraden, kann aber gerne umfangreich dokumentieren/berichten (Stichwort: reicht ein FX der 1. Gen. noch aus, mit einer starken GPU)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich würde gerne meinen PC upgraden.

*momentane Hardware:*
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster T220
CPU: Intel i5 750 @ 3,6 GHz
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Shadow Rock Slim
Mainboard: Asus P7P55M
RAM: 6 GiB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD6870 1 GB
SSD: Corsair Performance Pro 256 GB
HDD: Western Digital Green 1 TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet System Power 7 450 W
Gehäuse: NoName


*ausgesuchte Hardware:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Den Umbau würde ich selber vornehmen.


----------



## Aer0 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für die "Pimp my PC 2017" Aktion von euch.
Erstmal ein großes Lob an euch, ihr gebt damit ziemlich viel Geld aus, finde ich echt cool von euch

Wie auch immer, fange ich erstmal mit meinem bisherigen PC an:

*Prozessor: Intel i5 2500k @ 4,5ghz | 1,405v
Kühler: Corsair H80 Kompaktwasserkühlung (120mm)
Mainboard: MSI Z68A-GD65
Grafikkarte: GTX 550 Ti
Netzteil: OCZ Fatal1ty 750w 80+ Bronze*
*Monitor: ASUS VG248QE ( Full HD, 144HZ)

*
Meine Entscheidungen zum Upgraden sind nun auf diese Teile gefallen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

*Grafikkarte:*
Ich denke man sieht sofort, warum ich die Grafikkarte gewählt habe.
Obwohl mein Prozessor auch nicht mehr der neuste ist und ich schon 2 mal die Spannung minimal erhöhen musste, damit das OC stabil bleibt trau ich ihm zu, dass er noch ein paar Jahre hält.
Die Grafikkarte hingegen ist nur eine Übergangskarte.

Ich hatte bis vor ca 2 Monaten eine R9 290, welche sich jedoch beim Vram OC verabschiedet hat

(Storytime: PC ist abgeschmiert, sobald der Anmeldebildschirm kam, erschien direkt ein Blackscreen, trotz neuinstalliertem Treiber, Afterburner deinstallieren usw.
Bios der Karte neu geflascht, danach lief sie wieder, jedoch verursacht sie viele Abstürze in Spielen und hat laut 3D Mark, wenn ich denn mal einen kompletten Run schaffe, die beste Leistung bei nur ca. 800 mhz Vram Takt(Hat der Vram eine Art Autokorrektur/ecc?))
Eigentlich spare ich momentan auf eine 1060/1070 oder warte auf die nächste Generation, würde mich jedoch sehr über eine GTX 1080 aus dem Gewinnspiel hier freuen.


*Wasserkühlung:*
Die Wasserkühlung von be quiet würde ich nicht nutzen um meine CPU viel besser zu kühlen, eher erhoffe ich mir eine niedrigere Lautstärke durch den 240er Radiator(first world problems wird sich hier sicher der eine oder andere denken).
*

Gehäuselüfter:*
Die Gehäuselüfter würde ich anstelle des jetzigen H80 Radiator verbauen und evtl an die Wasserkühlung tun(Push/Pull config).

*
Monitor:*
Den schönen großen 27 Zoll Monitor von iiyama würde ich mir neben meinen Hauptmonitor stellen, welcher sich mit 144hz besser zum zocken eignet, während ich den anderen Monitor eher zum lernen, für TS usw nutzen würde.


Das wären die Pläne für meinen PC, sofern ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner werde.
Falls ich gewinne werde ich den fertigen PC natürlich schön benchmarken und die Ergebnisse mit der Community teilen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps. Ja ich weiß mein "Casemodding" ist schrecklich, merkt euch eins:
Acrylfarbe hält nicht im PC


----------



## Nicck (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich würde nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein pc upgrade brauchen wegen veralteten Hardware.
In meinen aktuellen pc sind Verbaute :

Prozessor:  Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q8400 @2.66
Kühler: Xilence Prozessorkühler
Mainboard: Foxconn G41MD-V
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GEFORE GTX 750Ti mit 4GB GDDR5
Netzteil:FSP400-60Ghn
Gehäuse: NoName
HDD: Western Digital Blue 500GB
RAM: 8 GiB
Monitor: Grundig Wuxga 22Zoll LED TV


Meine ausgesuchte Hardware:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde aber gerne den Umbau selber vornehmen.


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Nick


----------



## michmaster (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Der Kühler HR02 Macho ist allerdings von Thermalright. Trotzdem ist das ein super Kühler


----------



## daniel971 (12. Oktober 2017)

*Meine Möhre aufrüsten - Pimp My PC 2017*

Halli Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

vor kurzem bin ich durch mein Abonnement auf die Aktion "Pimp My PC" gestoßen.
Da meine Möhre ein dringendes Upgrade nötig hat, um auch mal wieder ein bisschen was zocken zu können, bewerbe ich mich an dieser Stelle.

Meine aktuellen PC-Komponenten:

CPU + GPU:    AMD A10 7850K
Kühler:              Arctic Freezer 13
RAM:                  2 x Crucial DDR3 1600MHz
Mainboard:     Asus A88X-PLUS-USB3.1
HDD:                  Seagate SSHD 1TB + Western Digital Blue 250GB
Netzteil:           Sinan ??? 430W
Gehäuse:          No Name
Monitor:           2x LG 24MP76


Meine Wunsch Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Als Student habe ich momentan nicht das Geld, meinen PC zu upgraden, was jedoch nötig wäre.
Vielen Dank für diese wirklich coole Community Aktion.

P.S:

Ich würde das Upgrade zuhause einbauen und natürlich darüber berichten und ordentlich(e) Fotos machen. Wäre aber auch bereit ihn einzuschicken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeckoChecko (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/icons/icon1.png*

Hallöle Liebes PCGH-Team 

Mein PC würde sich extrem über ein Upgrade freuen um seinem Herren schneller und besser zu dienen 

-Momentane Hardware

Intel Core i7 4790k
MSI GTX 980 4G
MAXIMUS VII RANGER
Cryorig R1 Ultimate CPU Kühler
be quiet! Silent Base 800
CoolerMaster G650M
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16 GB DDR3
Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD
Crucial MX200 256GB SSD

-Upgrade 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine MSi GTX 980 4G würde sich über einen großen Bruder GTX 1080Ti extrem freuen!
Zu meinem be quiet! Silent Base 800 Gehäuse würde das  be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt Netzteil super passen!
Um die abwärme der GTX 1080Ti würde sich der be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM kümmern den ich unten im Gehäuse einbauen würde!
Über das gute Teil iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 kann sich dann meine Freundin freuen 

Selber einbauen wäre mir eine freude!

PS: Bilder sind vom Zusammenbau (etwa 3 jahre alt)

Mit freundlich Grüßen 

GeckoChecko


----------



## Gothic2rules (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi, tolle Aktion von euch. Auch mal wieder nett sich mit dem aktuellen PC und dem eigenen Anspruch auseinander zu setzen.

Mein System ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen:

Thermaltake, URBAN T81 BIG TOWER
MSI 990FXA GAMING 990FX
Mushkin, D3 8GB 2133-9 Redline Ridgeback MSK (2*8GB)
AMD FX 8350
ASUS GTX 1070
Thermaltake Riing LED, 140mm
be quiet!, Netzteil 600W be quiet! System Power
Scythe Ashura shadow
Philips LCD Monitor


Aufrüstwunsch:
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mit dem Kauf der GTX 1070 im Juni hab ich die Lebenszeit des PC noch etwas verlängert. Der FX werkelt jetzt aber schon seit November 2013 und wird bald zum tauschen sein. Dabei muss ich natürlich einen kompletten Systemumstieg vollziehen und da wäre ein neues Mainboard natürlich ein super Anfang. Dazu noch der QHD Monitor von Iyama und das stylische Case von be quiet.....ein TRAUM.


----------



## M4dd1n1995 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls bei der Aktion "Pimp my PC 2017" bewerben.

Vorab möchte ich mich bei euch, aber auch der Community bedanken, dass diese Aktion jährlich so viel Anklang findet, sodass ihr solch eine Aktion auch dieses Jahr wieder durchführt.

Nun aber zu meiner Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940
Mainboard: Asus M3N78-VM
RAM: elixir 4GB 2x2GB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD4890
Netzteil: LCPower LC6550 v2.2 550W
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Alpine GT 64 Rev. 2
HDD: Hitachi 1TB
Gehäuse: Revoltec Sixty1
Laufwerk: LG DVD- Brenner

Anhand meiner aktuellen Konfiguration wird vielleicht ersichtlich, dass es sich bei meinem aktuellen PC nicht mehr wirklich um einen Gaming-PC der heutigen Zeit handelt.
Dieses Schmuckstück habe ich vor c.a 7-8 Jahren selbst gebaut (mit professioneller Hilfe versteht sich) und habe damals so den Einstieg für die Begeisterung von Computern und deren Hardware erhalten. Schon damals haben mich Spiele wie Need for Speed gefesselt, weshalb ich bis heute auch nie die Begeisterung hierfür verloren habe, auch wenn in letzter Zeit das Hobby etwas zu kurz kam. Diesen zeitlichen Verlauf sieht man denke ich stark an meinem aktuellen PC, der zum Gaming leider nicht mehr wirklich geeignet ist und somit auch nur noch selten zum Einsatz kommt. Das soll sich jetzt aber wieder stark ändern!
Da im nächsten Jahr aber mein Studium beginnt und das Geld dann leider knapp sein wird, habe ich mich dazu entschieden mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen, wenn aber auch eher günstigen Gaming-PC in Eigenregie zu erstellen und zu erbauen.
Gerade hierzu kommt eure aktuelle Aktion sehr gelegen, da ich mit den ausgewählten Komponenten die Grundlage meines neuen Gaming-PC´s bilden könnte.

Ich habe mich bewusst bei meiner Wunschkonfiguration gegen ein Mainboard und somit für eine Grafikkarte entschieden, in diesem Fall die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G.
Die Entscheidung hierbei ist mir nach kürzlicher Überlegung leicht gefallen, da ich mich mit einem Mainboard einer Plattform festlegen müsste. Da aber erst kürzlich die 8. Generation von Intel´s Core Prozessoren erschienen ist, würde ich gerne mit der Entscheidung über Prozessor und Mainboard noch ein wenig warten bis mehr Testberichte und Gaming-Erfahrungen zu den neuen Core i5 und Core i7 von euch erschienen sind. Eine GTX 1080 hingegen ist meiner Meinung nach auch für die Zukunft eine sichere und leistungsstarke Grafikkarte, mit der die nächsten Jahre pure Gaming-Freude gewährleistet sein sollte. Vor allem ihre 8GB Videospeicher und der durchaus hohe Takt dieser Variante in Verbindung mit exzellenter Kühlung haben mich bei der Auswahl überzeugt und auch die optischen Vorteile einer MSI Variante sind nicht zu verkennen.

Weiterhin habe ich mich für ein be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt entschieden und gegen einen Prozessorkühler, da gerade das Netzteil sinnvoll und mit ausreichender Qualität im neuen Gaming-PC ausgewählt sein sollte. Zahlreiche Test belegen mittlerweile, dass be quiet! gerade in diesem Segment zuverlässige Komponenten hinsichtlich dem Schutz der Hardware produzieren kann. Außerdem besitzt das Netzteil Kabelmanagement, was im neuen PC großen Anklang finden soll und ich nicht missen möchte. Auf meinem Bild wird sicher auch ersichtlich, warum ich gerade auf Optik und Aufgeräumtheit in Zukunft wert legen möchte, denn das kann man von meinem alten PC nicht behaupten. Zwar wäre ein neuer Prozessorkühler auch sinnvoll gewesen, aber hier greife ich doch lieber zur sicheren Variante, nämlich einem ausreichend dimensionierten und gutem Netzteil.

Außerdem fiel die Wahl im nächsten Schritt auf ein be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver. Die Begründung hierfür ist folgendermaßen: Beim neuen Gaming-PC soll die Wahl nicht nur auf hochwertige Komponenten gelegt werden, sondern ebenfalls auch auf eine gewisse Optik und Übersichtlichkeit im Gehäuse. Hierzu bietet sich das große Silent Base 800 mit seinem großen Sichtfenster an. Gerade das außerordentlich schöne Design von be quiet! gefällt mir, aber auch die Vorzüge, die das Gehäuse mit sich bringt, wie sehr gutes Kabelmangment und ein großes Sichtfenster. Außerdem hat auch hier wieder die in mehreren Test bestätigte gute Qualität die Entscheidung auf ein Gehäuse und nicht auf Gehäuselüfter vereinfacht.

Als letztes ist die Wahl auf ein iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 gefallen, der zwar die wenigsten Punkte braucht, aber als Gaming Monitor für die Zukunft nicht zu verkennen ist. Mit seiner flotten Reaktionszeit von 1ms passt er meines Erachtens gut zum Equipment und auch die Größe des Bildschirms mit 27 Zoll sagt mir zu, da in meinem Bestand nur ein 24 Zoll Monitor vorhanden ist.
Der neue iiyama Bildschirm wäre eine sinnvolle Erweiterung der neuen Gaming-Ausrüstung, da zurzeit nur ein etwas älterer Samsung SyncMaster BX2431 ebenfalls aus älteren Zeiten vorhanden ist. Der Samsung Monitor besitzt eine Größe von 24 Zoll und eine Reaktionszeit von 2ms. 
Der iiyama würde das neue "Herz" bilden und der alte Samsung Monitor dann nur noch als zweiter Bildschirm für Programme für Bildbearbeitung oder Ähnlichem oder Programmen wie Teamspeak dienen.

Von meinem alten Schätzchen würde dann nur noch das Laufwerk und die 1TB Festplatte zum Einsatz kommen, wobei die Festplatte auch eher als Datengrab dienen würde.
Die übrigen benötigten Teile des neuen PC´s würde ich mir dann natürlich selbst beschaffen, wobei ich einen höheren Fokus auf Prozessor, Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher, Prozessorkühler und SSD legen könnte. Wahrscheinlich würde ich mich für einen neuen i5 oder i7 entscheiden, die ja aktuell (wenn lieferbar) die besten Prozessoren für´s Gaming sein sollen. 
Die Aufrüstung oder in meinem Fall vielmehr Neuerrichtung würde ich natürlich selbst übernehmen.
Eine ausführliche Fotostrecke mit allen Komponenten würden ich selbstverständlich im Forum niederlegen und ebenfalls Testberichte zu den Komponenten verfassen.

Abschließend wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern dieser Aktion viel Glück und hoffe, dass sich die Gewinner sehr über ihre zukünftigen neuen und "gepimpten" Gaming-Maschinen freuen.

Zu sehen ist mein alter damals noch einigermaßen leistungsfähige  "Gaming-PC", der ziemlich unübersichtlich damals aufgebaut wurde was das Kabelmanagement angeht und der zeitnah in Ruhestand geschickt werden soll:


----------



## Domme303 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Ich würde gerne meine aktuelle Hardware etwas upgraden, vor allem da meine Grafikkarte in den letzten Monaten ziemlich Probleme macht. Erstens wird sie sehr  heiß (bis zu 96°C ) weshalb ich im Sommer schon fast angst hatte das mein PC abbrennt, 
zweitens rattert einer der beiden Lüfter was sehr störend ist wenn man keine Kopfhörer auf hat und zuletzt noch das was mich am meisten ärgert das sie nur noch auf 880MHz taktet statt den eigentlichen 1030MHz ,was man in der Gaming performance deutlich merkt (in manchen Spielen macht es sogar über 10-20 fps aus). Leider habe ich momentan nicht unbedingt Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte, da ich noch Schüler bin. 

Das Gehäuse habe ich mir ausgesucht , da das relativ alte Zalman Z3 Gehäuse nicht unbedingt die schönste Optik hat um es mal nett auszudrücken.

Beim Monitor dachte ich mir wenn man eine 1080 einbaut muss man auch einen Monitor haben mit dem man die Leistung auch ausnutzen kann 

Meine Komponenten

Mainboard : MSI GAMING M3 B150
CPU : Intel Core i5 6600 
CPU-Kühler : Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure Edition
RAM : 1x8GB G.Skill Value 4 DDR4*2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit , 1x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport  
Grafikkarte : PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo
SSD : 120GB Samsung SSD 840 Series
HDD : 1TB Western Digital Green
Soundkarte : Asus Xonar DG
Gehäuse :Zalman Z3 Midi-Tower
Netzteil : EVGA 500W
Monitor : iiyama ProLite X2483HSU

Gewünschte Komponenten

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Glück

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Dominik


----------



## 2017 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mene Wunsch-Konfi..
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor :iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

jetzt zu meinem pc
Cpu Fx 4100
Gpu gtx 750 ti 
HDD 1 1tb 
CPU kühler keine ahnung
Gehäuse Weiß nicht genau rot und aus phenom II Zeiten ich brauch ein neues
Netzteil Bequit 600 watt 
Mainboard Asus m5a97


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Wunsch-Konfig ist..

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Aktueller PC

CPU = AMD Phenom2 X6  1090T  4,4 Ghz
Mainboard = Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0
Ram = 16GB  Kingston HyperX Savage DDR3-2400, CL11-13-14
Grafikkarte = MSI R9 390X
Monitor = 3 x 24 Zoll Samsung 
Kühlung = Corsair H110 mit Corsair  ML140 PRO LED Weiß 140-mm-PWM-Lüfter
Gehäuse = Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster
Netzteil = Enermax Platimax 750 Watt

Die Grafikkarte wird für Multimonitoring benötigt,  denn da pfeift meine 390X leider auf dem letzen Loch.


----------



## heinz-otto (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

letztes Jahr hats nicht geklappt, aber vielleicht ja dieses Jahr..

Mein Aufrüstpfad ist:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller Rechner ist:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K + Thermalright Macho Rev.A
RAM: 16 GB Kingston HyperX-1600-C9D3/4GX
GPU: MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr (3GB)
Sound: Asus Xonar D2X PCIE
TV-Karte: Terratec Cinergy C PCI
SSD: Crucial M500 120GB
HD: Seagate ST2000DM001 2GB
Optisches Laufwerk: LG CH08LS10 BluRay
Netzteil: BeQuiet StraightPower E9 CM 580W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black und versch. Lüfter (Scythe Slipstream 140mm, Sharkoon SE Fan 800 140mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Grafikkarte könnte der Rechner gut gebrauchen, daher ist dort der Schwerpunkt beim Aufrüsten gesetzt. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem System für das Alter eigentlich noch sehr zufrieden.

Ich würde die Komponenten lieber direkt bei mir einbauen. Den Rechner habe ich auch schon komplett selbst gebaut.

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## marko597710 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

mein wunsch pc

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 50 (7 Punkte übrig)

mein pc
amd fx 8350 wasserkühlung
asus formula z  990fx
4xssd
16gb ram  1866 9.9.9.27
evga 850w
gigabyte g1 gtx 1080
gainwand  gtx 1080 gs
tower *Thermaltake Core X71*


----------



## Grabet (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 
Meine wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:
Gigabyte Ga-78lmt-usb3
AMD fx 4300
Alpen 64 gt Rev. 2
8 gb ddr3 1600
Asus Gtx 550 ti
Lc power 5450 Watt
500 GB hdd 
Und alles ist im nanoxia Depp silence 3


Ich hoffe das ich Gewinne da ich unbedingt was neues brauche vorallem eine Grafikkarte da die 550ti mit 1gb vram nicht mehr viel leistet, sehr laut ist und man damit nur sehr begrenzt zocken kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Marcus


----------



## quietly-thoughtful (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

"Please Pimp my PC".

Mein System:

Motherboard:    Asus M4A77T
CPU:                     Phenom II x4 955 BE
CPU-Kühler:      Zalman CNPS10X Performa
RAM:                    Corsair PC3-10 667U CL9 X MS3 DDR3 - 1333 Mhz 8 GB (2 x 4 GB)
                               A-Data PC3-106 670U CL8 Gamer S. - 1333 Mhz 4 GB (2 x 2 GB)
GPU:                    MSI NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 TI  3 GB
HDD:                   Western Digital Cavier Green  1 TB
SSD:                     Sandisk SSD Plus  120 GB
Netzteil:             Thermaltake Hamburg 530 W
Laufwerk:           LG CH12NS30  Blu-ray

Andere eingebaute "Hardware" : 2 x Aerocool DS Edition 120 mm blau/weiß ,  2 x Arctic Cooling F12 120mm, Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kaze Q
Bildschirme : BenQ GL2450  und LG Flatron L227WTP

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

27 Zoll mit WQHD fürbesseren Bluray Genuss.
Silent Base 800 sieht echt Hammer aus.
Die GTX 1070 reich für WQHD, auch in Zukunft wenn vielleicht auch mit Kompromissen.
Schlechte Erfahrung mit einem goldenen, 80 € Netzteil, dass nach > 5 Jahren mit ein paar Tagen knapp
 über der Garantie versagte, lässt mich jetzt schon für mein 2 Jahre altes bronze Netzteil vorsorgen.
Außerdem gefällt mir das modulare und silber ist ja auch besser wie bronze.

Aber nach längerem Nachdenken und wenn es die Option gibt würde ich lieber die
4 Punkte des Netzteils in das "Upgrade" von 1070 auf 1080 stecken.
Da beide GPU's zwar jetzt noch mehr als genug Leistung besitzen,
ich aber lieber mehr Leistung in Zukunft will 
und man die GPU nicht später einfach Upgraden kann.
Dafür aber jeder Zeit ein Netzteil für 80 € aufrüsten kann. 
Laut ist das Hamburg-Netzteil eh nicht 
und dann hoffe ich eben einfach auf eine längere Lebenszeit.

Deshalb würde ich lieber dies Konstellation bevorzugen (wenn dies möglich ist):

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler  !?

Auspacken der Teile und selber einbauen will ich aber schon.
Und was ich mir als neue CPU kaufe und ob ich noch bis Weihnachten warte oder nicht werde ich mir noch gut überlegen müssen wegen erstens der vielen Auswahl (G4560, Ryzen 3 1200, der neue i3 8100 hat ja jetzt auch 4 Kerne), zweitens möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben zu müssen, was aber wiederum bedeutet meinen RAM doch beizubehalten. Ergo einen gebrauchten i5 3570K oder i5 4460 !?


----------



## Jesus8000 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

heilige kacke so viele einsendungen


----------



## oak1977 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

Hier ist meine Wunschliste : 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

und mein aktueller PC

CPU             :  AMD FX 8350
CPU-Kühler :  Be Quiet Dark Rock TF
RAM            :  2x8GB Kingston DDR3 1866
Mainboard   :  Gigabyte GA-990FX-Gaming
Grafikkarte  :  EVGA Geforce GTX 1060 3G
Monitor        :  Syncmaster 226cw (1680x1050)
Netzteil        :  Corsair CX600
Gehäuse      :  Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Acryl
HDD            :  4 HDD und 2 kleine SSD
Sonstiges     :  LüfterSteuerung Lamptron FC5 mit 5 Corsair Lüftern mit roten LED

Da ich der armen Person die hier alles durchgehen muss eine weitere Wall of Text ersparen möchte, halte ich mich besser kurz und
gebe nicht seitenlange Argumente an warum diese oder jene Komponente besser in meinem System als in dem anderer glänzen würde.

Viel Glück allen Bewerbern


----------



## Solalaunddada (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bitte Pimp my Pc !!!!

Mein System:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
CPU: Intel Xeon 1230-v3 4x3.40 Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenfön Brocken Eco
RAM: crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 2x4 GB 1600mhz
GPU: MSI NVIDIA Geforce GTX 770 2GB
HDD: Western Digital 1 TB
SSD: Crucial 120 GB
Netzteil: bequit Straight Power 500W
Laufwerk: LG CH12NS30 Blu-ray
Monitor: 24 Zoll von Acer 


Meine Wunschkomponenten!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Solalaunddada (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gelöscht


----------



## Seriousmarian (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey liebes PCGH Team,

Wunsch Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)



Meine PC Komponenten:

CPU=AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Prozessor 2,8 GHz
Mainboard=ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
RAM=G.SKill Ripjaws 8GB DDR3 PC3-12800
Grafikkarte=AMD Radeon R9 200 Series  2GB
Gehäuse Lüfter=Standard Lüfter
CPU Kühler=Xilence A402 Performance C Series 
Netzteil=Corsair HX 750Watt


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Heyho PCGH 

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! 

Wunsch-Setup:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Bisheriges Setup:
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
GPU: Asus GTX 780 DCII @ 1241MHz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200MHz
MB: ASRock Z170 Extreme 4
NT: Be Quiet E10 500W
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB 
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi Window
Monitor: AOC Agon AG241QX - 24"/WQHD/144Hz

Die Basis habe ich vor einem Jahr modernisiert, genauso wie das Display vor einem halben Jahr. Wirklich erneuerungswürdig ist vor Allem die GPU. Ihre Übertaktungsfreudigkeit hat ihr einen langen Atem beschert, aber Rohleistung und 3GB Vram sind wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
So eine GTX1080Ti würde da wieder ordentlich einheizen, so sehr, dass ich weiterhin getrost auf Freesync verzichten könnte 
Mein Shinobi Gehäuse ist auch nicht mehr wirklich das frischeste (und leiseste), da würde ich gerne mal das Pure Base 600 testen. Ist außerdem so schön schlicht.
Wenn ich was auf der Arbeit gelernt habe, dann dass das arbeiten mit 2 Monitoren suuper angenehm ist --> immer her damit 
Der CPU-Kühler würde wohl im Zweit-PC landen, in meinem jetzigen Rechner sitzt bereits bequem der große Bruder (siehe Bild) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ich würde übrigens liebend gerne die Komponenten selbst verbauen


----------



## JerseyPlayez (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für Pimp my PC 2017 bewerben.

Ich habe mich für folgende Produkte entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aufzurüstender PC:

CPU: Intel i7 2600k @ 4,3 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Artic Freezer 13
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 PRO (REV 3.1)
GPU: MSI Radeon R9 390 GAMING 8G
RAM: Team Group 4x4GB 1333MHz DDR3
NT: be quiet! System Power 7 700W 80+ Silber
Gehäuse: Sharkoon (irgendwas in Richtung T3, genau weiß ich das einfach nicht mehr)
Monitor: LG 24MB56HQ-B


Die CPU läuft und läuft und läuft . Damit bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden.
Meine Grafikkarte ist relativ schwach auf der Brust geworden und heizt im Sommer mein Zimmer dermaßen auf . (Im Sommer daher runtergetaktet und undervolted) Außerdem heizt die Grafikkarte mein Gehäuse extrem auf, sodass das einen hohen Einfluss auf meine CPU-Temperatur hat.
Der CPU-Kühler ist für den Sommer ebenfalls zu schwach ausgelegt. Im Sommer geht es häufig zurück auf Stock (3,4GHz) um unter 60°C zu bleiben. -> Dark Rock Pro 3 wird mit Hilfe des Gehäuses Abhilfe schaffen
Mein Gehäuse ist ein relativ altes und sehr günstiges von Sharkoon gewesen, da weiß ich nicht einmal mehr genau, wie das heißt. Es ist daher nicht geeignet für gute Ausbaumaßnahmen/Umbaumaßnahmen geschweige denn Kabelverlegung etc.
Mit dem RAM bin ich äußerst zufrieden, hab letztens über Ebay Kleinanzeigen günstig von 8GB auf 16GB aufgestockt.
Netzteil ist auch noch mehr als ausreichend, die 1080 wird sicherlich weniger Leistung brauchen als die 390.
Den weiteren Monitor würde ich als Second-Screen benutzen.

Zusammenbauen kann ich die Teile selbst, vielen Dank trotzdem für das Zusammenbauangebot .


----------



## kingsmashy (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hoffe das ist so richtig zum teilnehmen 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut:
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1080 Super Jetstream
Mainboard: Asus Strix X370-F Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Weiß 2400 CL16
Netzteil: beQuiet PurePower10-600W CM
Kühlung: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 + Arctic 120mm Lüfter, 1x beQuiet Silent Wings 3 120mm
Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse P400S Tempered Glass Anthrazit

Falls das wichtig für den Kommentar ist, ich hätte falls ich gewinne, gerne die Komponenten zugeschickt.
PS: Finde die Aktion echt super und viel Erfolg an alle


----------



## Tobi_das_Boot (12. Oktober 2017)

*Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

durch Eure Aktion weiß ich wo ich  mal wieder Staub saugen sollte. Tolle Aktion 

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuell verbauten Komponenten:
Prozessor:		Intel Core I5-3570K
CPU Kühler:		Enermax ETS-T40-TA
Mainboard:		Gigabyte Z77-3DH – LGA1155
Arbeitsspeicher:	Corsair Vengeance DDR3  2x4GB 
Grafikkarte:		Nvidia GTX1060 6GB Msi Gaming X 6G
Datenträger:		Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB + HDD Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB
Netzteil:		       Dark Power Pro11 650W
Gehäuse:		       Cooler Master RC690 Xcalade
Lüfter:			2 x 120mm (vorinstalliert)
Monitore: 		iiyama GB2488HSU-B2 + Samsung SyncMaster225BW 

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart 

Euer Tobi


----------



## Iridescent (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Machen wir's mal kurz und schmerzlos.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Intel i5 6500
ASRock H110M DVS R3.0
2x 8GB Corsair DDR4 RAM
Seagate 1TB HDD
Corsair Vengeance 400W NT
MSI RX470 8GB Gaming X
Cooltek X5

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bin mit der Leistung meiner RX470 mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so zufrieden... wollte dort eh in Zukunft upgraden, gerade mit meinem neuen 144Hz Monitor. Aber für ne neue Grafikkarte bräuchte man ein bisschen mehr Power beim Netzteil, was sich dann mit dem be quiet NT wieder erledigt. Das Cooltek X5 könnte ein bisschen klein werden für die Graka, so wie es ja jetzt schon fast zu klein ist... Außerdem Staubfänger und die Lüfter vorne sind nicht mal PWM. Also auf jedenfall upgradebedarf in allen Bereichen... Und der iyama macht sich super als 2. Monitor... dann kann ich endlich den alten Dell 4:3 Monitor aus dem Jahre 2007 in die Tonne kloppen! Wird dann zwar auch noch Zeit für nen größeren Schreibtisch... aber das Geld hätte ich dann wohl in der Tasche. Würde alles super aufgehen meiner Meinung nach, hoffe ihr seht das auch so.

MfG Iri


----------



## An1on (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktuelles System:*

CPU: i5 6600k @4,5GHz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho X2
GPU: Gainward GTX 750
MB: Asus Z170
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Grau DDR4-2400
SSD: 240GB Crucial BX300.
HDD: 1TB WD Blue
PSU: Super Flower Leadex Gold 550 Watt
Gehäuse: NZXT Source 340 schwarz
Monitor: AOC Q2577PWQ 2560x1440  IPS
Lüfter: BeQuiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (2x140mm + 1x120mm) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(morgen folgen nochmal richtige Bilder)


*Gewünschte Komponenten:*

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)_
_Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)_
_Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)_
_Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)_

_Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)_


*Begründung:*

Als ich vor rund eineinhalb Jahren meinen PC gebaut habe fehlt mir das Budget für eine vernünftige Grafikkarte. 
Nachdem ich dann genug Geld hatte, kamen die ersten konkreteren Gerüchte zu RX Vega auf. Also wartete ich weiter.
 Jetzt wo Vega endlich lieferbar ist, fehlt mir doch wieder das Geld... Das Motorrad hatte Vorrang und der PC wurde zurückgestellt.
Allerdings ist es relativ Witzlos, einen 1440p Monitor mit einer GTX 750 zu befeuern. Das BeQuiet! Netzteil würde seinen Weg in meinen
Zweit-PC finden und dort einen Athlon 64 x2 6400+ Black Edition mit Strom versorgen. Auch die BeQuiet! Lüfter können dort sicher einen Platz finden,
 denn im richtigen PC sind ja schon welche verbaut.


----------



## uhro84 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich gerne am Gewinnspiel bewerben.

ich komme mit folgender Hardware :

Gehäuse                            = Thermaltake Espresso
Motherboard                 = ASUS A88XM-Plus
Arbeisspeicher              = G-Skill 16Gb
Grafikkarte                     = Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce Gtx 750 Ti 2Gb
CPU                                    = AMD A10-5800 mit Boxed Kühler
Lüfter                                 = 1x Gehäuselüfter Artic F12
Netzteil                            = LC Power 600W
Festplatte 1                    = SSD 64Gb von Curical
Festplatte 2                    = 500 Gb von Seagate
Laufwerk                          = 1x DVD Brenner von LG
Monitor BENQ 24" nix besonderes !

Ich habe mir bei PCGH folgende Konfiguration ausgesucht :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Monitor ist nicht gerade ein Gaming Monitor und hat eine hohe Reaktionszeit sodass es mich im P2p Game nach hinten wirft.
Meine Grafikkarte ist schon was älter sodass ich im Spiel die Einstellung herunterschrauben muss damit es nicht ruckelt.
Das Netzteil von be quiet 1000W habe ich gewählt da ich in Zukunft 2 Grafikkarten paralel laufen lassen will und ich die Leistung vom Netzteil brauche.
Um alles unterzubringen habe ich das Gehäuse von be quiet! gewählt da mein altes Gehäuse schon von den USB anschlüssen vorne eingedrückt sind und das be quiet! mehr Platz für alle Komponenten bildet.
Zudem werde ich Zusätzliche Gehäuse Lüfter unterbringen.

Mit diesem Set wäre ich ein ganzes Stück weiter und könnte wieder genussvoll die neusten Games zocken und nach und nach mein Motherboard, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher gegen ein Mainboard GIGABYTE GA-AB350, CPU AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 16Gb DDR4 Ram austauschen !

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Uhro84


----------



## zarkanis (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
auch ich nehme wieder teil. 

Wunsch Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:
Prozessor: AMD FX 8320 @ 4 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 Evo R 2.0
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @ 2133 Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI Gaming Radeon R9 280X
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W CM
Festplatte: Samsung 850 Evo SSD 500GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD 28 + Shadow Wings Lüfter 
Monitor: Acer 24 Zoll Full-HD (ohne Schnickschnack)

Im Falle eines Gewinns würde ich den Umbau gerne selber vornehmen.


----------



## Smoke165 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geile Aktion, und sehr leckere Hardware. Bei mir kam vor kurzem endlich mal ein GPU-Upgrade auf eine 1080 Gainward, die mir dann verreckt ist und wochenlang im RMA festhing......Jetzt ist sie wieder da, und man merkt: Geldbeutel leer, und die CPU hat doch nichtmehr so ganz genug Dampf, um richtig glücklich zu machen ;(

Von daher mal meine Auswahl: 
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mit dem Board und etwas sparen, wäre dann doch ein CPU-Upgrade drin. Ansonsten wird das sich noch ziemlich ziehen bei mir q.q Und da Intel ja nun nicht wirklich kühl ist, entsprechend gleich der Loop dazu. Wäre auch meine erste Berührung mit Wasserkühlung, wünschen tut man sich das natürlich seit Jahren schon  Neuer Tower wäre auch super, denn die Lüftersteuerung in meinem ist auch dahin ;( Und der Monitor wäre endlich mal der Weg zu 1440. Derzeit ists bei mir dann doch "nur" 1080/144Hz. Zudem ist mitlerweile auch einer der Lautsprecher im Monitor kaputt -.-

Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: i5 4670k @4,00Ghz
GPU: Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH (die Pracht des PC's :p)
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
Kühler: HR 02 Macho (im übrigen natürlich die PCGH-Edition  Der Lüfter davon ist allerdings mitlerweile Frontlüfter im Case )
Tower: Corsair Carbide 500r
PSU: beQuiet! Dark Power Pro P11 850Watt Platinum (Die Leistung musste mal für 2 7970Ghz herhalten )
Monitor: Asus VQ248QE 

Das wäre auf jeden Fall ein riesen Schritt zur nächsten Killer-Gaming-Kiste! 

Beste Grüße,
Smoke165


----------



## Noncopy (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 

Meine aktuellen Komponenten: 

Intel i7 4790k @4,6ghz oc
BeQuit! Dark Rock 3
Asus B85 Vanguard
Asus Dual GTX 1060 6GB
4x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600Mhz 
Asus PCE AC56
Asus USB BT-400
Asus TPM/FW 3.19
SanDisk Ultra II 250GB
Segate HN-M201RAD 2TB
Samsung HD204UI 2TB
WDC WD10EARS 1TB
Samsung HD502IJ 500GB
LG BD-RE BH16NS55
FSB Fortron Aurum 92+ 650W Semi Modular 80+ Platinum
BeQuit! Pure Base 600, Black BG021
4 x BeQuit! SilentWings 3 120mm PWM
BeQuit! PureWings 2 140mm
BeQuit! PureWings 2 120mm
Dell U2515h @80hz oc
Windows 8.1 Pro


Meine Wunschkomponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe lange überlegt wie mein neues System aussehen soll. Seit ca. einem Jahr bin ich wieder zurück zur WindowsMaschine um hauptsächlich damit zu spielen. Natürlich auch Office und Internet, aber überwiegend zur Unterhaltung.
Die Wahl fiel mir nicht schwer bei BeQuit einzukaufen, das Gehäuse ist gut durchdacht und die Lüfter einfach top. Ich hatte aber noch ein gutes altes Netzteil, das allerdings hin und wieder Klack Geräusche von sich gibt. Also muss es getauscht werden.
Natürlich wird das Nächste eins von BeQuit. Konsequenterweise.
Geplant ist das BeQuit! Dark Power Pro 11
Eine große Grafikkarte wäre toll, aber das gab mein Buget nicht her.
Die CPU ist geköpft und die Wärme wird innen, sowie obenauf mit Flüssigmetall weitergeleitet.

Liebe Grüße und BeQuit.


----------



## Malfuri (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich hiermit für die Aufrüstaktion Pimp my PC 2017 bewerben.

Hier zunächst einmal meine aktuelle Hardware:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Revo
Mainboard: Asrock Z87 Extreme4
CPU: Intel Corei7-4770K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen PCGH
RAM: 8GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: ASUS R9 280X-DCT2
Netzteil: be quiet! PowerZone 750W
Monitor: Fujitsu-Siemens Scaleoviev L24W
HDD und SSD

Alles in allem bin ich mit meinem System zufrieden. Als vornehmliche Schwachstellen des Systems sehe ich den Monitor und die schon recht betagte Grafikkarte. Daher hier mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Erfolg!


----------



## mylo-k (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

sehr geile Aktion von euch und den Partnern! Diese kommt mir darüber hinaus sehr gelegen  Meine nunmehr über 6 Jahre alte Möhre (Intel i5 2500K, MSI P67A-GD53 Mainboard, Kingston HyperX 16GB DDR 3, gebraucht gekaufte MSI GTX 960 (vorher MSI Hawk 5770), Alpenföhn Brocken eco, Be quiet PurePower L7 530W Netzteil, Samsung Evo 850 250 Gb etc. pp) hat mir stets gute Dienste geleistet, ihre Grenzen jedoch seit einiger Zeit leider erreicht. Bei mir geht es daher nicht um ein Upgrade sondern schlicht und ergreifend um einen Neubau. Die folgenden Teile würden dabei sehr helfen und könnten den entscheidenen Anstoß dafür geben, trotz mikrigem Studenten-Budget bald ein schönes neues Rig mein Eigen nennen zu können:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)     <--- gerne 140mm
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Liebe Grüße! Ich drück allen die Daumen (mir jedoch am meisten=,)


----------



## RazielGod (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH/PCGHX Team,

gerne würde ich bei der Aktion teilnehmen, (vor allem, da meine alte GTX 760 gerade den Geist aufgegeben hat).

Meine momentanen Komponenten:

Intel i7-4790K
MSI Gaming 7 Z97
32GB RAM
onboard Grafik *schnief*
Corsair CX500
Coller Master Cosmos 1000 (uralt )
Sound onboard
Monitor: LG 24" Flatron



Meine Wunschkomponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wäre wirklich Glück im Unglück, wenn ich hier gezogen werden würde.

Vielen Dank und das Glück sei mit uns


----------



## SvenSp (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für die sehr coole Aktion "Pimp my PC 2017" bewerben. Derzeit nenne ich folgendes System mein Eigen....

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T@3,8GHZ
Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54
RAM: Kingston DDR3-1600 16GB
Kühler: Scythe Mugan 2
Graka: Sapphire AMD Readeon R9 270X Dual-X 4GB
Platten: Samsung SSD 850 Evo (256GB), Samsung 840 Pro (256GB), WD Blue (500GB)
Netzteil: Enermax Pro 82+ II
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A05FN
Monitor: Benq G2222HDL

Für das Update habe ich mir folgende Konfiguration überlegt.....

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie komme ich zu dieser Überlegung? 
Nun, PCGH_Raff schrieb im aktuellen Heft, dass der AMD Phenom II X6 1055T in Würde gealtert sei (Finewine). Da stimme ich dem PCGH_Raff völlig zu.
Deswegen bleibt dieser im System.

Im darauf folgenden Artikel hieß es, dass ein X6 einen MIttelklasse-GraKa ordentlich mit Daten versorgen können. 

Und genau da liegt mein Problem!!!   So eine Karte befindet sich nicht in meinem System.

Als Monitor betreibe ich einen 21,5" Benq G2222HDL (Diese Abkürzung!!!). Zocken in FullHD auf 21,5" tut mittlerweile echt weh. Der 27" mit QHD könnte von dem System dann ohne Probleme
befeuert werden.

Das LianLi ist recht klein und saugt frische Luft von hinten an. Dadurch ergibt sich immer eine recht hohe Temperatur der GPU.

Liebe Grüße und allen viel Erfolg...


----------



## Nythrall (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, PCGH-Team,

bewerbe mich hiermit auch mal wieder für Eure Aktion.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration würde so aussehen

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentane Konfiguration ist diese:

Ryzen R5 1600
Boxed Kühler
Corsair CS550M
16GB 3200
MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Zotac GTX 1050Ti
Fractal Design Focus G
Monitor ist eigentlich keiner, sondern ein 32" Samsung irgendwas non HD Fernseher was einfach furchtbar aussieht :-/

Mit etwas Glück, hätte ich dann endlich mal nen Monitor und eine gescheite Grafikkarte.
Der Kühler wäre echt was schönes, damit der Boxed Lüfter nicht immer so aufdreht. Und die Lüfter, damit ich endlich welche hab die Luft auch raus
befördern und damit es insgesamt etwas ruhiger wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Daumen drück und viel Glück auch an alle anderen*


----------



## explorer0 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 
hab eine Ergänzung zur meiner Bewerbung hinzugefügt, hier lesbar:

*Meine Bewerbung* 

ps: tut mir leid für die Wortspiele, ich wollte einfach nur ordinäre Zweideutigkeiten anbringen.

*Let's pimp your PC!* Danke @PC Games Hardware!


----------



## marcless89 (13. Oktober 2017)

*Opas Aldi PC für die Kinder „pimpen“ !*

Hallo liebe PCGHX Redaktion,

ich finde eure Aktion stark und bewerbe mich hiermit für 2017.

Da ich keinen eigenen PC mehr besitze bin ich in Sachen eigener Hardware schoneinmal raus. Aber mein Vater schenkte mir und meinen beiden Söhnen
Seinen Aldi PC von ca. 2013. Meine Kinder spielen seitdem sehr gerne LEGO Worlds, da wir eine LEGO Begeisterung im Blut haben. Das Spiel läuft, aber natürlich
nicht in Hülle und Fülle der Grafikpracht, hier und da ruckelt es leider auch.
Eure Aktion hier kommt mir sehr recht, denn wenn die Kinder Spaß am Spielen haben, freut mich das natürlich sehr.
Wenn meine Beiden mit Opa die Teile noch zusammen einbauen dürfen wäre das natürlich der Jackpot.
Um einen Zukauf fehlender Komponenten werde ich mich dann denke ich mal selbst noch kümmern müssen, aber ich lasse mich
Doch gerne von Euren Artikeln fachkundig beraten.

Grüße

Lets pimp Opas PC

CPU: Intel CPU G620 
Ram:  4GB
HDD: Hitachi 500GB
_________________________________________________

Gewinnspiel Wunsch

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## silenter72 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi ich bewerbe mich auch bei der Aktion Pimp my PC 2017

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit meinen PC pimpen zu können. 
Ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel. 
Für den Fall, dass ich gewinne freue mich über folgende Artikel

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Bisher verbaut sind: 
Prozessor: i5 4570
Motherboard: ASUS H87-Pro
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 1x500 GB; 1 mal 250 GB
Festplatte: 1TB
Grafikkarte: XFX AMD Radeon R7 370
Gehäuse: ein uraltes Enermax ohne Kabelmanagement Möglichkeit->deswegen die unordnung
Laufwerk: DVD Laufwerk -> no Name 48x
Netzteil: Nitrox 500 Watt
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 24GB DDR3 3600MHZ
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Monitore: LG 4k Monitor 27 Zoll (dem die Graka dann endlich mal gerecht wird)&  1x Samsung P2470HD



Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, freue ich mich über ein Paket von euch. Ich schraube alles allein zusammen :o)


----------



## scirocko83 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P
CPU: AMD FX6350
CPU-Kühler: EKL Brocken 2
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipjawsX 1600
Grafikkarte: Sapphire AMD RX470 Nitro+ 8GB
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 120GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Revenge
Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 425W
Lüfter:  EKL Alpenföhn je 2x120/1x80mm
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU


Meine Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Leistungstechnisch bin ich mit meinem Rechner ausreichend zufrieden. Mein derzeitiger Lieblingstitel ‚Fallout 4‘ (bin seit dem 1. Teil Riesen-Fan der Reihe) ist in weiten Teilen in Full HD flüssig spielbar – aber es gibt auf jeden Fall Luft nach oben. 
Doch nach dem letzten Aufrüsten - mit der (kurz vor dem Mining-Boom) sehr günstig geschossenen RX470 und einer gebrauchten FX-6350 CPU - arbeitet das Netzteil deutlich hörbar außerhalb des Wohlfühlbereichs. Es stammt genauso wie das Gehäuse noch aus meinem ersten Eigenbau-PC von 2009.
Da die schmale Studentenkasse derzeit keine weiteren Upgrades zulässt, macht ein Plattformwechsel keinen Sinn, weshalb ich die Punkte lieber in eine zukunftssichere GPU investiere. Bei Netzteil und Gehäuse fällt die Auswahl leicht.
Ein neuer Monitor wäre für mich nicht unbedingt nötig, aber meine Freundin freut sich bestimmt über einen größeren Bildschirm – auch wenn sie das niemals offen zugeben würde.

Ich würde die Komponenten selbst einbauen und anschließend Fotos zuschicken.


----------



## XardasLP (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hier zuerst mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: AsRock h87 pro 4
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 - 1241 v3 @ 3,7 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1866 MHZ
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming X
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
HDD: Western Digital WD30EZRX Green 3TB
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF-X RC-942
Netzteil: BeQuiet 630W
Haupt-Monitor: Asus VG278HE

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier noch 2 Bilder vom System: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp My PC 2017" bewerben.
*
*Aktuelle Konfiguration:*
CPU Typ                        HexaCore Intel Core i7-6850K, 3600 MHz (36 x 100)
CPU-Kühlung             Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm Extreme Performance CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler
Motherboard              Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4 Rev.1.1
Speicher                        4x G Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZKY (64GB)
Grafikkarte                  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8GB (MS-V336)
Netzteil                          be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-700W 80+Gold
Gehäuse                         anidées AI6BS Black Silent, schallgedämmt (AI-06BS) Mod
SSD                                  2x Crucial CT750MX300SSD1


*Wunsch Komponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die µ-Geschichte zu diesem Rechner. Bei den meisten verbauten Komponenten handelt es sich um eine Willkürliche Auswahl.  Da die Komponenten überwiegend aus Rabatt Käufen stammen sollten. Nach dem Motto "Gute Marke aber Super günstig muss es sein" 
Die Beschaffung der auszuwählenden Komponenten war wie bei dem Gewinnspiel hier nicht einfach, nach ganzen 7 Monaten war der Rechner so wie er jetzt ist fertiggestellt.
Zu den Wunsch Komponenten: Die habe ich mir Ausgesucht weils Passt und eine Super Ergänzung wäre und um mal zu sehen was noch so geht. Auf dem Foto sieht man es nicht, aber das anidées AI6BS Gehäuse wurde von mir so umgebaut das die Corsair H115i Wasserkühlung (280mm) zum größten Teil oben in der Abdeckung integriert werden konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CorranHorn7 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Zum Gruß,

hier mein System

AMD FX 6300 mit boxed Kühler
MSI 970A-G46/979S-G46
Nvidia GeForce GTX 660
Cooler Master 450w Silent Pro Gold
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 6GB
Sharkoon REX3 BTX PC Case


Ausgewählte Produkte

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da meine Kiste leider eh nichts mehr taugt, würde ich mir die restlichen Komponente selber dazu holen.

Bis bald, hoffentlich :,)


----------



## PavelBal (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHX-Team,

auch ich bewerbe mich mit diesem Post für die Verlosung.

Mein aktuelles Systems besteht auf folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700
CPU-Kühler: AMD Wraith Spier (LED)
Mainboard: ASUS Prime X370-Pro
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 (2x 8) GB DDR4-2666 Crucial
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX480 8GB (MSI Gaming X)
Netzteil: Arctic Fusion 550R
Festplatten: 250GB SSD (Samsung 580 EVO), 1.5TB HDD (WDC)
Laufwerk: BluRay
Monitor: ASUS VS248H (24" Full-HD)
Soundinterface:TASCAM US-122L

Diese würde ich folgendermaßen aufwerten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nachdem ich vor wenigen Monaten auf die Ryzen-Plattform umgestiegen bin, ist die eingebaute RX480 das schwächste Glied in dem System. Das eingebaute Netzteil bereitet auch Probleme - so sind die Kabel viel zu kurz und stehen unter Spannung. Ferner besitzt es keinen 8-pin ATX-Anschluss für das Mainboard, so dass die Übertaktung des Prozessors begrenzt sein kann. Schließlich möchte ich endlich in der Gegenwart ankommen und die Bildausgabe einem moderneren Gerät überlassen - samt höherer Auflösung und Wiederholrate.


----------



## doenie1854 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Boyz,

wie ihr gleich sehen werdet ist es nicht ganz so leicht aus allen Kategorien jeweils ein Teil zu finden, welches mein Set Up verbessern würde.

Mein PC:

Prozessor: Ryzen 5 1600x
Grafikkarte: Asus ROG GTX 1060 Strix OC
Mainboard: MSI x370 Gaming Pro Carbon 
Arbeitsspeicher: HyperX Predator 3200mhz 16gb
Festplatte: 250gb Samsung SSD 850 Evo 
+ samsung 960 pro 500gb
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 700 Watt

CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Silent Loop 420x45
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro
Monitor: irgendein 27 Zoll Acer 1080@60hz Bildschirm


Was ich ausgewählt habe:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Hier ist natürlich am meisten Verbesserungsmöglichkeit bei der Graka rauszuholen. Ich hätte die 1080 ti ja zu gern genommen, müsste aber dann beim Bildschirm sparen und da meine 1060 jetzt schon max FPS bei 1080p@60hz rausholt bringt allein die Graka verbessern nichts, daher soll es wohl die 1080 in Verbindung mit einem WQHD Display sein. 

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem und hoffendlich nicht Ausschlussgrund: Der CPU Lüfter.
Ich habe bereits eine silent loop verbaut und einen 420x45 radi von alphacool angeschlossen anstelle des mitgelieferten radis. Das komplette Gehäuse ist voller Silent Wings 3, bis auf der neben dem Netzteil, hier ist ein pure wings 2 Lüfter vorhanden. Die 3 am Radiator sind high speed versionen. Flüssigmetal zwischen silent loop und ihs perfektioniert das ganze (Göttliche Kühlung sag ich euch!)
Daher wären 3x140 silent wings für eine push and pull kühlung genau das richtige um die Drehzahl bei 500-600 zu halten und ggf. Die Kühlleistung von pull @800rpm hinzubekommen (hier ist nämlich ein deutlicher unterschied zu hören)
Sämtliche zur Verfügung stehenden cpu Lüfter oder Netzteile wären demnach ein downgrade.



Vielen Dank für diese Chance, allein das schreiben hat schon Spaß gemacht.

Tüdelü 

Dönie


----------



## FreedomFire1 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Als erstes möchte ich dem ganzen PCGH-Team für eine solche Aktion danken. Es ist einfach viel interessanter, wenn man sich Gedanken über Komponenten und Möglichkeiten zu seinem PC machen muss, als das einem einfach ein High-Endgerät hingestellt wird. zudem kann man hier wunderbar scrollen und schauen welche Ideen und Komponenten die anderen Mitbewerber gewählt haben. DAUMEN HOCH dafür. 


Nun zu den Komponenten die ich Upgraden lassen möchte.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als ich vor ungefähr 2 Jahren mir meinen Rechner zusammengebaut hatte war ich leider gezwungen an manchen Komponenten zu sparen. Diese haben es mittlerweile mehr als nötig durch vernünftige und anschauliche Hardware ersetzt zu werden. Darunter fallen vor allem, der CPU-Kühler und das hässliche Gehäuse. Diese waren seinerzeit das günstigste was ich gefunden hatte, die zudem meine Mindestanforderungen erfüllten. Heute nervt mich dieses hässliche und laute Ding in meinem Zimmer nur noch. 
Die GTX 1070 wäre ein willkommener Zusatz, da meine momentane Grafikkarte bei neuen Titeln so langsam an ihre Grenzen stößt und das bei "nur" Full-HD, was sich ja hoffentlich durch mein sehnlichstes  Upgrade ändern wird. 
Der Bildschirm. Er wäre das Absolute Highlight für mich, da mein momentaner 21,5" LG Monitor schon echt klein ist und meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet für meine täglichen  Anwendungen am Computer.


Mein Derzeitiges System Besteht aus:
CPU: Intel Core I5 6600K
GPU: AMD Sapphire Radeon r9 390 nitro backplate
Mainboard: Asus Z170-P
RAM: 16Gb DDR4
Netzteil: beQuiet L8-500W
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer A11 Tower Kühler
Massen Speicher: Crucial CT250Mx 200SSD + 1TB HDD
Gehäuse: Cooltek X5 Midi Tower

Schöne Grüße und allen viel Glück.


----------



## th_fn_styles (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wäre schon eine tolle Sache. Einschicken wäre auch nicht nötig.

Derzeitiges System:
CPU: AMD FX-8320 @4,4GHz
GPU: Gainward GTX1060 (6GB)
Mainboard: AsRock 970 Pro3 R2.0
RAM: 16GB DDR3 (1866)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM (580W)
CPU Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 140
Massenspeicher: Crucial MX100 (480GB) + 2TB Seagate HDD
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1

Gewählte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

50/50 Punkten


----------



## Knurrhahn75 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, 
dann will ich mich auch endlich mal bewerben um eine Pimpung meines Spielegeräts:

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären....



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut:

Mainboard: Asus P8B75-M
CPU: Intel i5-3570k
CPU-Kühler: boxed (SORRY)
RAM: 8 GB G.Skill DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 770 Direct CU2 4GB
SSD: 1x SSD Adata SX 900 128GB
HDD: 500GB WD Green Power
Soundkarte: onboard
Gehäuse: fractal design (keine Ahnung wie das genau heißt)
Netzteil: be quite! Pure Power 430W
Lüfter: 3x 120 mm
Monitor: Samsung HD2470

Nachdem ich neulich einen i5 abstauben konnte war ich schon glücklich, Ihr könntet mich sogar um einiges glücklicher machen wenn Ihr mich auswählt zur Aktion- einbauen würde ich die Sachen selber, das ist nach so vielen Specials in der PCGH kein Problem mehr für mich!
PCGH lese ich mittlerweile seit 2003, seit eingen Jahren im Abo- mein Schwager liebt das Enermax das er als Prämie bekam noch immer. 
Das Gehäuse möchte ich gern behalten da ich es neulich vom Kumpel für lau bekommen habe und es sehr schick finde. Habe gerade schon meine sehr lange durchdachte Wunschkonfig über Bord geschmissen und schon die neue eingefügt, da würde ich mir selbst dann noch einen schönen CPU-Kühler selber kaufen und dann wäre ich 
sowas von glücklich....  Am Monitor möchte ich nicht sparen, ein 27" wäre schon geil als Ersatz für meinen guten alten Samsung, den habe ich damals aufgrund der Anschlußmöglichkeiten ausgewählt... da paßt alles dran: Xbox 360, GC und PS3 zusätzlich zum Rechner! Irgendiwe hänge ich aber seit 2011 fast ausschließlich zum Leidwesen 
meiner Frau an WoT- danke für den Betazugang!!! Aber das neue COD wird Abwechslung in meinen Spielealltag bringen!!!
So, danke schonmal das Ihr und die Sponsoren die Aktion macht, macht weiter so!


----------



## Ic4ruZ (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eins der wenigen Gewinnspiele, dass einfach nur durchs teilnehmen schon Spaß macht. Ein wenig wie den Lottogewinn im Kopf schon ausgeben 
Daher wie im letzten Jahr wieder dabei.

Gewählte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:
Mainboard:     ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
CPU+Kühler:                         i5-6600k mit Scythe Katana 3
GPU:                   Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8GB
RAM:                  2x 8GB HyperX Fury DDR4-2133
PSU:                    Scythe Kamariki IV 550W (KMRK4-550A)
Case:                   In Win - Vorgänger der ähnlichkeit mit  GRone hat in Schwarz[Case] / Gelb [Fans]
Speicher:            250GB Samsung SSD + 2x 1TB HDD [WD Blue]
Monitor:             acer CB281HK  @4K


Eigentlich beinhaltete mein Setup eine ASUS Rog GTX 1060 6GB Strix sowie einen Samsung 27"@ FULL HD Screen.
Dann kam die glorreiche Idee: "deine GraKa kann doch 4k, schau doch mal was die Monitore dafür mittlerweile kosten."   Ein 170€ Gebot bei Ebay ersteigerte den acer CB281HK um 5 Uhr morgens an einem Feiertag.
Nach der anfänglichen Freude merkte ich dann schnell wie sehr ich den Leistungsbedarf für 4K Gaming unterschätzt hatte.
Dank des Mining Booms bin ich die GTX 1060  mit Samsung Speicher teuer losgeworden und konnte für nur 60€ mehr eine Gigabyte 1070 mit Micron Speicher (für Miner ungeeignet) ersteigern.
Die ist für 4K schon deutlich besser, aber Frameraten an die ich mich unter Full HD gewöhnt hatte, erreiche ich immer noch nicht und die gebraucht gekaufte Karte neigt ab und an zu Spulenfiepen ...    

Der Tower ist das älteste Bauteil des Systems und war der Ersatz für einen Standard Tower meines ersten selbstgebauten PC's. [Hitzeprobleme]  Er hat 3 120mm Noname Lüfter verbaut die im laufe der Jahre immer lauter geworden sind.
Ebenfalls im Chor; Das Netzteil und der CPU Lüfter - die Komponenten an denen ich am Anfang gespart habe und die mir nie wichtig genug waren um mal leisere zu holen - wann immer Geld für ein Upgrade da war hatte Leistung vorrang.
Deshalb das größte Problem: Der Rechner ist auch im IDLE sehr laut und dank eines quasi offenen Chasis auch super hörbar - steht zudem auf dem Schreibtisch neben meinem Kopf, damit der Nachwuchs da nicht dran rumspielt, 
Der Tower besitzt übrigens die Aufkleber der beiden CPU's die er in seinem Leben beherbergt hat: einen AMD FX 8350 und jetzt den i5-6600k - siehe Bilder 

Fazit:   Meine Auswahl behebt meine größten Probleme: Ein neues Gehäuse ist dringend überfällig (ein vollständig funktionierendes Frontpanel wird unterschätzt!)  und ich brauche etwas ansehnliches, da der Rechner auf dem Tisch in einer Wohnzimmerecke steht . - Temperglas sieht spitze aus.
               Die 1080 sollte die Leistungslücke zu den 60fps im 4K schließen können und mir die Ruhe eines Neugerätes mit Garantie geben - ich habe die 1070 zwar günstig gebraucht bekommen, aber mit dem Fiepen habe ich immer das Gefühl an einer Hardware-Zeitbombe zu sitzen.
               Da die Auswahl Netzteil ODER CPU Kühler lautet, ist mir der Kühler wichtiger - mein jetziger ist einfach zu laut ...    + der Dark Rock Pro 3 sieht echt gut aus mit der Mattschwarzen Deckplatte auf der die Heatpipes auslaufen und passt daher super hinter die Glasplatte.

Zu dem ganzen gehört noch der Monitor und dazu habe ich mich gar nicht geäußert - liegt daran, dass ich mit meinem einfach wunschlos glücklich bin. Perfekte Größe, super beweglich und höhenverstellbar und außerdem brilliantes Bild. Falls ich also für die Aktion berücksichtigt werden sollte, würde ich auf den Monitor zugunsten eines weiteren Gewinners verzichten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcus91 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 
ich möchte mich hiermit für die Pimp My Pc Aktion bewerben. 


Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 550 
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Be Quiet Pure Wings 2, 120mm 
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M Pro
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3, 16Gb 
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K 
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 CO
GPU: Sharkoon WPM 600 
Interne Festplatte: Western Digital 1TB


Meine Wunschkomponenten wären: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer und PC-Tüftler bin, kommt mir eure Aktion genau richtig. Leider ist mein aktuelles Gehäuse nicht unbedingt für Gamer geeignet, da es nicht die erforderliche Kühlleistung erbringen kann. Mittlerweile schaue ich mich unabhängig von eurer Aktion nach einem neuen Gehäuse um, nur fehlt mir das nötige Budget um mir eines kaufen zu können. Ich bin ein großer Fan von diesen Herstellern die bei dieser Aktion sich zur Verfügung stellen und ihre Artikel anbieten, wie man auch bei einigen Komponenten in meinem Gehäuse sehen kann. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein darf, zumal ich in meinem Leben noch nie etwas gewonnen habe. Danke an die Hersteller und an das PCGH-Team für die tolle Aktion! 

Liebe Grüße aus Bayern  

Marcus91


----------



## Locras (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wow, das ist ja mal wieder eine feine Sache!

Aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Masterliquid Lite 240
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 1050 Ti ROG Strix OC
MB: MSI X370 GAMING PLUS
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Value DDR4-2400
M.2 SSD 250GB Samsung 960 EVO
SATA SSD: 256GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO
HDD: 1000GB Seagate
PSU: Seasonic SS-650KM3
Gehäuse: Be quiet! Pure Base 600 1x Pure Wings II 140mm, 1x Pure Wings II 120mm
Monitor: DELL U2312HM


Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich diese Kombination wähle:

Ich bin mit meiner CPU und dem dazugehörenden Mainboard an sich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn es deutlich bessere Systeme gibt. Hier wäre mir eine Grafikkarte mit etwas mehr Wums doch deutlich lieber. Die 1050Ti ist für einfache Spiele wie Dota2 ja locker geeignet, aber wenn es dann an die großen Brummer geht wird es mit der Framerate doch recht eng. Und wenn es dann einen 144Hz Monitor dazu gibt, wäre es natürlich auch schön Frameraten jenseits der 50 zu haben.

Mein Netzteil ist nicht mehr das neueste und vor allem war mir bei einer 12V-Schiene noch nie ganz wohl. Ja ich weiß, es sollte eigentlich nichts passieren und die Leistungsklasse ist niedrig... aber wenn wenn wenn. Hier reicht mir das kleinste aus, denn das System ist sparsamer als erwartet, ich habe es extra bei be quiet! im Konfigurator nachgeschaut. Davon abgesehen bin ich mit meinem jetzigen Kühler auch mehr als zufrieden.

Ich habe schon ein Pure Base 600 und bin mit diesem so zufrieden, dass ich mir glatt ein Zweites holen würde. Da das aber nicht sonderlich viel Sinn macht fahre ich bin den Silent Wings doch deutlich besser und bekomme dazu noch ein cooles Case.

Ich bin nicht ganz so der Verfechter von diesen riesigen Monitoren. Bei einem normalen Schreibtisch sind 27" finde ich einfach zu viel.


----------



## Fawkes (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine der wenigen Chancen meinen PC fit für die Zukunft zu machen - dafür schon einmal vorab vielen Dank!

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:



Gehäuse: Phanteks *Evolv ATX*
Netzteil: BQT *E5 - 500W*
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty *P67 *Professional
CPU: Intel* i7-2600K* @4GHz
CPU-Kühler: *Nocuta U-12P* mit 2x 120mm Lüfter
GPU: EVGA GeForce *GTX 750Ti* 2GB
RAM: *16GB* DDR3
SSD: Samsung *850 Evo* 500GB
HDD: Toshiba *P300* 3TB
TFT: LG Flatron W2486L 24"

Wie man sehen kann gibt es durchaus den ein oder anderen Schwachpunkt, der sich wunderbar mit den angebotenen Komponenten beheben ließe.
*Begründung:*



Da ich meine Komponenten immer sehr lange nutze habe ich mit dem Evolv ATX in ein gutes Gehäuse investiert. Wechselbedarf besteht hier für das nächste Jahrzehnt hoffentlich nicht. Nur die vorinstallierten Phanteks-Lüfter sind etwas laut für meinen Geschmack. Ein Austausch gegen be quiet! - Lüfter sorgt hier sicherlich für mehr Ruhe und entspannte Nerven.
Das uralte Netzteil sollte nüchtern betrachtet dringend ausgetauscht werden, bevor sich die Kondensatoren in Luft auflösen. Die E5-Serie ist immerhin schon über 10 Jahre alt. Vor ein paar Jahren hat sich sogar mal der Aufkleber gelöst. Habe ihn so gut es ging eingescannt, ausgedruckt und neu angebracht.  Ansonsten läuft es aber noch immer wie am ersten Tag (be quiet! eben^^).
Der alt-ehrwürdige i7-2600K auf dem P67-Board leistet noch immer gute Dienste und darf auch zumindest bis zur Beta oder dem Release von Star Citizen bleiben. Dann aber steht wohl ein Wechsel auf eine moderne Plattform & CPU an (wahrscheinlich AMD Zen 2). Bis es soweit ist lässt sich der i7 aber auch noch ein wenig höher takten.
Mit diesem Wechsel könnte ich dann auch nochmals etwas mehr aus der gewählten GTX 1080Ti rausholen. Diese habe ich bewusst gewählt, da sie genügend Leistungsreserven für Star Citizen in hoher Qualität hat und im Gegensatz zur 1070 mit der zukünftigen neuen CPU besser harmonieren sollte. Die GTX 750Ti jedenfalls ist schon jetzt deutlich an ihrer Leistungsgrenze angelangt und dürfte die alte Radeon 6790 im Media-PC erlösen.
Auch mein alter 24" LG-Monitor löst keine Begeisterung aus. Die Farbdarstellung ist ehrlich gesagt miserabel für heutige Verhältnisse und die Touch-Buttons reagieren nur noch wenn sie gerade mal Lust dazu haben. Der iiyama G-Master mit 27" wäre hier sicherlich eine deutliche Verbesserung.

Zusammengefasst würde ich daher gerne diese Schätzchen hier bei mir selbst einbauen und meine Erfahrungen damit für euch dokumentieren:

Grafikkarte: *MSI GTX 1080 Ti* Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! *Pure Wings 2* PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! *Pure Power 10-CM 500* Watt (4 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master *G2730HSU-B1* (10 Punkte)


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0815 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hier meine Komponenten:

Motherboard:  ASUS Z170-DELUXE
CPU:          Intel Core i7-6700K
CPU-Kühler:   be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
RAM:          2x Kingston KHX2666C15D4 Fury Black/8GB
Video Card:   ASUS Turbo-GTX970
SSD:          Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
HD:           SAMSUNG HD154UI 1500GB
Netzteil:     be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11, 550W
Gehäuse:      be quiet! Pur Base 600
Monitor:      BenQ XL2410T

gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für diese jährliche Aktion.


----------



## Joschiiee (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH,

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiger PC:
Ryzen 5 1600X
MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 3000MHz
EVGA GTX 1060 Gaming SC
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900
be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W
be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm
CableMod ModFlex B-Series Cablekit, SATA Cable
CableMod Cable Combs

Ich habe meinen PC von Anfang an so geplant, damit ich zuerst die Teile kaufe, die lange halten und dann die Teile, die ihren Wert nicht so lange erhalten. Das heißt bei Dingen wie Netzteil, Gehäuse, Kühler habe ich qualitativ hochwertige Komponenten genommen, die mir lange erhalten bleiben sollen.
Dann habe ich Preistechnisch einen Mittelklasse-Prozessor geholt, um nicht zu viel Geld zu investieren, aber dennoch lange damit zocken und arbeiten zu können.
Im Endeffekt habe ich alles darauf ausgelegt mir eine solide Basis zu schaffen, damit ich nach Möglichkeit nur die GPU aufrüsten muss in den nächsten Jahren. Das bedeutet, dass bisher alles high-end bzw. high-end genug ist, außer die GPU. Deshalb würde eine GTX 1080ti perfekt passen, kombiniert mit einem Top-Bildschirm, um die Leistung auch ordentlich nutzen zu können.

Coole Aktion und auch eine gute Idee mit den Punkten!  Auch wenn ich von be quiet! eigentlich schon alles habe und maximal die Lüfter noch einen Vorteil bringen können, finde ich es ein gutes System. xD

Beste Grüße
Armin Merkle


----------



## strobeorginal (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2017"


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit verbaut sind:


_Mainboard:_ *ASRock Z77 Extreme4*
_RAM:_ *2x 4GB Team Group Quad-Xtreem-LV2133 DDR3*
_CPU:_ *Intel Core i5-3570K @4.0 GHz*
_Grafikkarte:_ *Asus ROG Strix GTX 1060 Gaming OC*
_Netzteil:_ *OCZ Champ1on Series Fatal1ty 750W*
_Gehäuse:_ *Cougar Panzer Max*
_CPU-Kühler:_ *Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme*
_Monitor#1:_ *LG Flatron W2453TQ*
_Monitor#2:_ *HP Compaq LA2206xc

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Upgrade-Komponenten*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

*Derzeit verbaut*
AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Asus PRIME X370-Pro
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 CPU-Kühler
16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3600 CL17 (2x 8GB B-Die)
Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming 1080
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Gehäuse
Asus PG278Q Monitor

*Foto
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henning_M (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion 
Meine Auswahl beläuft sich auf 48 von 50 Punkten.  Die Artikel sind :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 P)
Netzteil: Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt(6 P)
Lüfterset: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 P)
Monitor:iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 P)

Mein momentanes System :
Grafikkarte 2GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC 
 Mainboard: MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON
CPU  Intel Core (TM) i5-6600K CPU @ 3.50GHz
Kühler Be quiet pure rock
Netzteil: CX Series™ Modular CX600M ATX Power Supply
Gehäuse: be quiet Silent base 600 Window orange
Monitor: Acer LCD Monitor G246HL
RAM: 16 Gb DDR4 G.Skill Ripjaws
Laufwerke: WDC WD10EUCX-63YZ1Y0 (1 TB) . SanDisk Ultra 2 480 GB
Lüfter: 4 x 120 mm pure wings  Be quiet
1x 140mm pure wings  Be quiet
1x 100 mm pure wings Be quiet
1x Dptiary DVD RW AD- 5260S 

Ich würde meinen PC gerne mit so hochwertiger Hardware aufrüsten um auch aktuelle Titel spielen zu können .. Ich muss momentan in fast allen Titeln die ich spiele die niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen verwenden um in einem spielbaren FPS bereich zu kommen .
(z.B. Playerunknown's Pattlegrounds) Meine CPU ist nicht das Problem aber die GPU schafft es einfach nicht mehr.Es  ist besonders schlimm mit spielen wo es viele Schatten gibt. Eigentlich wollte ich auch die GTX 1080Ti aber da ich mich in dem bereich nicht so gut auskenne weis ich nicht ob mein 600W Netzteil dafür reicht ... Andererseits würde ich die 1080 Ti mit meinem (nur) Full HD Monitor garnicht benötigen. Die Lüfter habe ich nur gewählt da ich mit meinem gehäuse schon zufrieden bin und sie wenige Punkte verbrauen . Außerdem wünsche ich mir mit dem neuen Netzteil das Kabelmanagement besser hinzubekommen um das Fenster in meinem Gehäuse mal richtig nutzen zu können  (schaut auch das Chaos im bild an ) Ich würde den auch selbst aufrüsten.
Zum Abschluss nochmel vielen dank für die Möglichkeit 

MFG. Henning Meurers      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThermoTobi (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

letztes Jahr habe ich bei der Pimp my PC-Aktion in eigener Sache mitgemacht, leider aber nicht gewonnen. Da ich dann aber doch noch meinen PC aufgerüstet habe, brauche ich für mich bei diesem Gewinnspiel nicht mehr mitmachen. Stattdessen tu ich mal so als wäre ich ein guter großer Bruder und mache für meinen jüngeren („kleinen“ wäre nicht ganz zutreffend, der ist immerhin auch schon 22 Jahre alt) Bruder mit. Meinen PC hatte ich mir damals im Januar 2012 von Medion fertig zusammengebaut gekauft, ein Jahr später hat er es mir gleichgetan. Seine Hardware ist also etwas neuer als meine es war, aber auch die schwächelt mittlerweile. Da er jetzt für ein halbes Jahr ein Praktikum in der Nähe von Stuttgart macht – von Berlin aus ist das schon fast Ausland - und ständig nach Hause fliegen oder fahren, um die Freunde zu besuchen mit Studentenbudget nicht drin ist, ist es umso ärgerlicher, wenn der Rechenknecht streikt. Da fängt der jetzt tatsächlich an draußen spazieren zu gehen, weil ein ruckelndes Spiel keinen Spaß macht. Spazieren. Draußen. Furchtbar. Bevor er eine Persönlichkeitsumwandlung durchmacht, muss ich ihm die schönen Seiten des PC-Spielens wieder klarmachen. Damit er dann auch bei Regen oder Sturm nicht mehr depressiv am Fenster stehend verbringt, sondern etwas Sinnvolles mit seiner Zeit anfängt. Mit seinem Bruder zocken zum Beispiel. Das ist wichtig. Aber gut, kommen wir zu * seiner jetzigen Hardware *, die ich nach meinem Aufrüsten damals aus Interesse bei ihm ermittelt hatte:


* Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770 *
Der macht seinen Job noch recht ordentlich. Ist eine Nummer besser als mein i7-2700K, da mir trotz des „K“ aufgrund des Medion-Mainboards keine Möglichkeiten für das Übertakten gegeben sind. Für ihn hier auch nicht weiter dramatisch, da er keinen „K“-Prozessor besitzt. Bleibt also drin.

* CPU-Kühler: Medion Erazer Turmkühler * 
Bei dem Teil hat sich Medion echt nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Der Turm ist halbiert und der winzig kleine Lüfter (ca. 80 mm !) befindet sich zwischen zwei Lamellenpaketen. Bei jedem Rechnerstart dreht der Winzling hoch und wird kurzzeitig laut wie ein Laubgebläse. Die hohe Drehzahl allein kann das Geräusch nicht verursachen, da muss noch irgendeine böse Vibration im Spiel sein. Auch nach dem anfänglichen Eskalieren läuft der Lüfter nicht leise, sondern surrt mit 1550 U/min vor sich hin. Außerdem ist der Lüfter schräg eingebaut und lässt sich auch nicht gerade einbauen, wodurch er nicht einfach aus dem Gehäuse hinausbläst, sondern immer noch zusätzlich gegen die Wand. Durch den schrägen Einbau hat auch die rechteckige Platte nicht vollständig Kontakt zum Prozessor, eine einzige Fehlkonstruktion. Falls ihr euch wundert wo die ganzen Details herkommen: ich hatte den vorher auch verbaut und habe eine gewisse Abneigung entwickelt. 

* Arbeitsspeicher: Nanya Technology 16 GB DDR3-1333 (4 x 4GB) * 
Die Menge an Speicher ist gut, die Taktrate nicht optimal. Ein Aufrüsten auf neuen DDR3-Speicher macht aber keinen Sinn. Der Performance-Gewinn in Spielen wird sehr gering sein, besonders im Bezug zu dem Preis den man dafür zahlen muss. Der Arbeitsspeicher bleibt also drin. 

* Mainboard: MEDION MS-7785 * 
Ein OEM-Mainboard aus dem Bilderbuch. Grinst einen regelrecht an mit seiner grünen Farbe. Kaum BIOS-Einstellungen machbar, übertakten kann man sowieso vergessen. Als microATX-Mainboard so knapp bemessen, dass größere CPU-Kühler, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte zwangsweise kuscheln müssen. Gleiche Problematik wie bei mir, aber ein schickes gebrauchtes Mainboard als Ersatz um den Prozessor weiter zu benutzen ist schwer zu kriegen. Die geniale Positionierung verkehrt herum in der untersten Ecke ist spezielles Feature des Gehäuses, das kommt aber später.

* Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (Referenzdesign) 2 GB VRAM * 
Am Anfang wirklich gut, mittlerweile aber stark überfordert. Die 2 GB an VRAM sind wirklich sehr knapp bemessen. In aktuellen Spielen müssen die Grafikeinstellungen heruntergeschraubt werden, sonst spielt man im Stil eines Daumenkinos. Im Referenzdesign lautstärketechnisch ein ausgezeichneter Staubsauger-Imitator. Passt immerhin gut zum Laubgebläse. 

* Netzteil: Cougar CGR B2-700 * 
Es ist nicht besonders laut, aber auch nicht leise. Optisch kein Highlight wegen des non-modularen Aufbaus. Kabelmanagement kennen die bei Medion sowieso nicht, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Alles an Kabeln in die Hand nehmen, Kabelbinder drum, fertig. Die 700 W sind aber vollkommen ausreichend für ein Single-GPU-System und 80-Plus-Bronze ist auch gut. Was mir aber wirklich Bauchschmerzen bereitet sind die fehlenden Schutzschaltungen. OVP, OPP und SCP sind vorhanden, UVP, OCP und OTP fehlen aber. Ich bin da eher übervorsichtig und gerade wenn man sagt, „Ne das brauch ich eh nicht“ zerlegt es einen. „Safety first“ und „Better safe than sorry“ und so, ne?

* Gehäuse: Medion Erazer Gehäuse * 
Ein als PC-Gehäuse getarntes Batmobil-Imitat, verfeinert mit Abdeckungen und Türen aus knarrendem Plastik. Vor ein paar Jahren war das im jugendlichen Leichtsinn noch „cool“, heutzutage steht man mehr auf Eleganz. Wir sind ja schließlich erwachsen. Männliche Männer mit Klasse. Nur ohne Bärte, da meinte es die Genetik nicht so gut mit uns. Besonders störend am Gehäuse ist jedoch, dass der Mainboard-Tray einfach auf der falschen Seite ist. So muss das Mainboard verkehrt herum in die unterste Ecke eingebaut werden. Auch die Lüfterkonstellation ist dämlich, bis vor kurzem gab es nur zwei ausblasende Lüfter, keinen einsaugenden. Habe ihm dann noch einen aus meinem alten Gehäuse spendiert. Der Einbau war auch schwerer als gedacht, da man nur an die Innenseite der Wände herankommt, von außen festschrauben ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, es sei denn man geht das Risiko ein die vordere Plastikabdeckung zu beschädigen. „Du hättest fast die Frontabdeckung abgebrochen, nur für einen Lüfter?“. Ja, aber es hat ja geklappt. Also keine Aufregung. Nur ausblasende Lüfter, wo kommen wir denn da hin? Zu allem Überfluss hat das Gehäuse noch einen schicken „Overclock“-Knopf. Wer weiß, auf welches Level die Spannungen da intern gehoben werden, einsehen kann man das nicht. Eine Wundertüte also, die man besser nicht anfassen sollte, vor allem ohne „K“-Prozessor. Aber er ist groß, dreieckig und leuchtet rot. Da muss man sich schon mal zusammenreißen.

* Gehäuselüfter: 3 x 120 mm hec DFS122512L * 
Die drehen relativ langsam mit 800 U/min und sind dadurch relativ leise. Ob sie viel Luft bewegen lässt sich schlecht beurteilen. An der Hand fühlt es sich an als würde jemand schwach gegen hauchen. So als würde man die Brille putzen wollen. Jetzt macht was draus.

* SSD: Micron C 400 64 GB * 
Eine SSD auf der sich das Betriebssystem befindet ist ja wirklich eine gute Sache, nur ist die hier so klein, dass sogar das Windows 10 Upgrade aus mangelndem Speicherplatz nicht durchgeführt werden konnte. Habe zuvor noch keine so kleine SSD in einem PC verbaut gesehen. Wird auch mal Zeit für ein Upgrade, aber das ist für ein andermal.

* HDD: Seagate BarraCuda Green 2 TB * 
Gute Festplatte. Man hört sie zwar rattern, wenn Lese- oder Schreibprozesse laufen, aber das machen sie ja im Endeffekt alle. 

* Optisches Laufwerk: Samsung DVD-Brenner * 
Ich bin ja Verfechter eines optischen Laufwerks in einem PC, ganz ohne ist mir nichts. Das hier macht seinen Job gut, im Brennbetrieb wird es nur sehr laut. Wie ein Hubschrauber. Lässt man Prime95 und FurMark laufen und brennt eine DVD gleichzeitig, hat man einen staubsaugenden Laubgebläse-Hubschrauber. Vorne ansaugen, hinten auspusten, klingt für mich nach einem gelungenen Konzept für maximalen Schub im Flugbetrieb. Und dabei wird Haus und Garten auf Vordermann gebracht. Eigentlich doch optimal.

* Monitor: Samsung S27B350H * 
Den finde ich gut, Full-HD Auflösung reicht aus. Geht schnell an, ohne lästige Einblendungen (anders als meine Bildschirm-Fernseher-Kombi, welche die ersten 5 Sekunden einen grauen Balken auf ganzer Breite und 5 cm Höhe von oben anzeigt, welcher mir sagt, dass ich auf dem „PC-Kanal“ bin. Achso, ok danke für die Info. Und schön die Tabs im Webbrowser blockiert. Danke dafür. Der Bildschirm meines Bruders piept nur etwas nervig im Standby, sonst gefällt er mir.


Wie aus meinen Kommentaren zu seinen verbauten Komponenten deutlich wird, braucht er ein Update. Leider kann ich nicht alles optimieren, sondern muss Kompromisse eingehen. Was ja auch Sinn dieses Gewinnspiels ist. Von daher habe ich mich für ihn * für folgende Komponenten entschieden * :


* Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) * 
Mit die wichtigste Komponente fürs Gaming und auch jetzt sein limitierender Faktor. Mit der GTX 1080 kann er seine GTX 680 - und die Ruckler gleich mit - in Rente schicken. Für die nächsten Jahre hat dieses Monster genug Reserven, vor allem was Full-HD-Gaming angeht. Genug Power für DSR hat die Karte auch, da kann er also auf seinem Full-HD Monitor noch einiges mehr an Details herauskitzeln. Sollte er sich doch irgendwann einen höher auflösenden Monitor kaufen, hat er mit der Karte auch noch eine Weile seine Freude.

* Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) * 
Ein neuer CPU-Kühler wäre eine schöne Sache, vor allem da ich etwas Groll gegen den aktuell verbauten hege. Der Dark Rock Pro 3 wird aber leider nicht passen und ich weiß nicht, ob ich ihm eine Wasserkühlung anvertrauen soll. Nachher leckt irgendetwas und ich muss ihm per Fernwartung – hab ja immerhin selber nur Studentenbudget und kann nicht mal eben vorbeifliegen - versuchen das zu reparieren. Nein, danke. Die höhere Sicherheit der Netzteile durch die zusätzlichen Schutzmaßnahmen und das modulare Kabelmanagement haben mich dann doch überzeugt. Eine Leistung von 500 W ist ein bisschen knapp, 1000 W sind zu viel. Daher das gute Mittelmaß mit 700 W. 

* Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte) * 
Das Gehäuse habe ich selber auch und bin begeistert. Gut, die mitgelieferten Lüfter könnten für einen Silent-Fetischisten wie mich etwas leiser sein, aber es lässt sich alles super verbauen. Besonders das Drücken des Power-Schalters ist durchaus befriedigend, so ein angenehmes Klicken. Einfach gut. Damit kann das Batmobil auf den Schrottplatz und beim Umbau sorge ich dann für das richtige Kabelmanagement. Sollten die Lüfter wirklich auf Dauer zu laut sein, kann immer noch nachgerüstet werden. Mit dem leider erst einmal noch bleibenden Laubgebläse im Inneren werden die aber weniger das Problem darstellen. 

* Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte) * 
Sein jetziger Monitor ist wirklich gut und daher wird der nicht ersetzt. Der Neue wird dann als Zweitbildschirm dazukommen. 27 Zoll sind eine schöne Größe und wir sind beide keine FPS-Enthusiasten, 144 Hz wären bei uns Verschwendung. Da sind die Punkte doch besser in der größeren Grafikkarte investiert.

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Damit sind meine doch recht lang gewordenen Ausführungen zu Ende. Ich hoffe sehr, ihr könnt mir helfen ihm zu helfen. Mit einem schönen PC lässt sich die Zeit im „Fast-Ausland“ dann doch besser rumkriegen. Er weiß übrigens von der ganzen Aktion nichts, die Hardware hatte ich glücklicherweise schon früher einmal unter die Lupe genommen. Wäre also eine der schönsten Überraschungen, die ich ihm bereiten könnte. Ich würde ihn dann da besuchen und die Teile selbst einbauen, sollte ich (oder besser gesagt er) gewinnen. Den Titel „Bester großer Bruder“ hab ich dann wohl redlich verdient oder?

PS: Hier ist das Bild seines „Schmuckstücks“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## matsuo (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Upgrade Pfad würde eigentlich nur Grafikkarte und Monitor beinhalten, daher folgende Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)



Derzeitiger PC:
 Gigabyte Z170X
i5-6600K
16 GB Ram
AMD Radeon 390
OCZ 250 GB SSD
WD 1 TB HD
be quiet! Silent Base 800
be quiet! Straight Power 10


----------



## Dirty_Harry (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

mein uralter Spiele-Kamerad hier hat die Grafikkarte sehr nötig (da ich vor kurzem zusätzlich meine Asus GeForce GTX 750Ti STRIX OC Direct CUII 4GB GDDR5 an einen Bekannten vererbt habe) , ebenso wäre ein aktueller TFT super.

*Meine Auswahl:

**Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)*

Bisherige Konfiguration (Bau war zu Letzt 2008, 90% der Komponenten waren Empfehlungen aus Euren Heften):

CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9550
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Großglockner (blue Edition)
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q PRO
Speicher: Muskin 4x2GB 996593PCGH (5-5-5-12)
Festplatten: Samsung 830 Evo SSD 128GB; 2x Samsung HD322HJ 320GB (Raid0)
Grafikkarte: ASUS EN9400GT SILENT (Ersatz, da ich meine vererbt habe)
Netzteil: RaptoxX RT-450ABP
Gehäuse: Chieftec CS-901
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM


Jetzt denkt Ihr bestimmt, was will er mit der Grafikkarte bei der uralten Hardware - dieses Jahr vor Weihnachten peile ich neue Hardware in nem ITX-Mini an (A4-SFX v2 soll es werden) und darin würde sich die Karte perfekt machen. Dann fällt der dickste Batzen bei der Neukonfiguration schon mal weg!
Ich erspare Euch diesen jämmerlichen Eindruck in Bild. Nein, erspare ich Euch nicht - so schauts aus.

Grüße aus dem LK Fürth, Danke.


----------



## Edding (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Wahl

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetziges System

i5-3570k @ 4.2Ghz
Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev.A
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3-1600
MSI Z77A-G43
Gainward GTX 770 2GB
Logitech G610 orion red
Razer Deathadder Chroma
Superlux HD668B with Koenig CMP-MIC8
3x 120mm Yate Loon
Samsung 226BW
FSP Aurum 400W gold

Wie man sehen kann wäre eine neue Grafikkarte wirklich bitter nötig ihr geht einfach der VRAM aus 
eine GTX 1080ti würde mir für längere zeit erstmal ruhe verschaffen 
Mein guter treuer Samsung 226BW würde ich dann als 2. Monitor benutzen 
die 3x Yate Loons würden in meinem Server wandern sowie das Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BONZAYMAN (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH!

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für die "Pimp my PC 2017" - Aktion.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Im Moment habe ich verbaut:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 85m HD3G (als OEM von Ebay aus Dummheit gekauft)
CPU: I7 4770
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 mit per Kabelbindern festgezurrtem BeQuiet! Silent Wing 88mm Lüfter
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sports
Netzteil: (Chinaböller) Rasurbo GaminX & Power 550 Watt
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3

Da ich mir als Student die zugehörige CPU zum neuen Board nicht leisten kann und mit dem schon alten i7 4770 und dem lahmen Board noch Leben kann habe ich mich für die Grafikkarte entschieden. Der neue CPU-Kühler versteht sich wohl von selbst, wobei leider auch das Netzteil kritisch ist (siehe euer PCGH in Gefahr zum Rasurbo!) Da ich auf einem 8 Jahre alten Acer mit 21,5" zugänge bin, ist quasi jeder Bildschirm für mich ein Upgrade. 
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass bisher jedes Spiel in Full HD mit wenigstens sehr hohen Einstellungen bei mir läuft, sodass Aufrüstungsgrund eher die akute Brandgefahr ist 
Das Bild zeigt das ganze dann nochmal.


----------



## Magera (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-TEAM, und Community. 

Meine Bewerbung für Pimp My PC 2017...
Was soll ich groß sagen.

Hier sind meine aktuell verbauten Komponenten:
CPU: Intel i7 4790K
Grafikkarte: Strix Asus 1060 GTX OC
Gehäuse/ Fractal Design Define R5 
Lüfter: Orginal verbaute Lüfter des Gehäuses.
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E10 CM 600 Watt
Platten: 4 * 1 TB WD GREEN
MoBo: Asus Maximus VII Ranger 
Monitor 1: Samsung Syncmaster SW 
Monitor 2: Phillips, etwas älter macht gerade mal so "das kleine" HD 
CPU-Kühler: Brocken 2

Die von mir gewünschten teile wären:

MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G - 35 Punkte von 35 

2iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Begründung für meine Auswahl:
Ersatz für meine GTX 1060 OC und ersatz für meienn Uralt Phillips Monitor oder den schon 10 Jahre alten Samsung Monitor

Meine Wahl-Komponenten würden mir auch auf Ultra Details den Spielkomfort bieten den ich gern hätte. Aus finanzielem Grund war mir bei der Aufrüstung meiner R9 270 X nur eine GTX 1060 möglich, und auf einen neuen Monitor arbeite ich auch schon eine Weile hin. Da ich ein sehr sozialer Mensch bin, ich weiß klingt merkwürdig, habe ich meisten darauf geachtet das auch meine Freunde und bekannten sowie mein Bruder mit Hardware versorgt waren mit denen Sie auch Spielen können. Denn nichts macht mehr Spaß als gemeinsam spielen. Meist gebe ich dazu auch meine alt Harware kostenfrei an Familie und Freunde weiter. So wäre es auch nach dem kleinen Upgrade. Da ein bekannter vor kurzem seine Grafikkarte komplett zerstört hat, und er versucht Geld bei Seite zu legen wegen seines Umzuges, würde dieser meine R9 270X bekommen, damit wir wieder zusammen WoW Spielen könnten. Die GTX 1060 würde ich sicherlich erstmal als Ausfallkarte behalten und dann nächstes Jahr in den PC meines Bruders setzen, sobald da der Rest steht 

Kurzum, ja ich profitiere am meisten von dem Upgrade. Aber auch mindestens 2 andere Menschen kann ich damit glücklich machen, obwohl die hier nicht Teilnehmen 
Einbauen würde ich die Karte gern selbst, da ich gern an meinem PC "rummschraube" aber mir meist einfach die frischen Teile fehlen, sodass es Sinn machen würde überhaupt das basteln anzufangen.

ich bedanke mich für die Chance, und wünsche dem Gewinner schon jetzt viel Spaß


----------



## Eric2001 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz
CPU Kühler: Boxed Kühler
Mainboard: IPMMB FM von HP
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Samsung M378B5173QH0-CK0 DDR 3 1600
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 mit 2GB DDR3 von MSI
Festplatten: SSD SanDisk 240 GB
             HDD Toshiba  1TB
Gehäuse: von einem HP Elite 7500series MT
Netzteil: 300W passiv von HP
Monitor: Asus VW227D 22 Zoll
Maus: eine von CSl
Tastatur. KeySonic KsK-6001 UELX
Betriebsystem: Windows 10 Pro

Wir ihr bereits seht ist es ein Fertig PC denn ich mir günstig gebraucht gekauft habe. Ich habe ihn an einigen Stellen auch schon aufgerüstet. Aber er ist zum Spielen noch nicht ganz zu gebrauchen deshalb habe ich mir folgende Sachen ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dann kann ich endlich The Witcher 2 auf Full HD und höchsten Einstellungen Spielen und nicht wie vorher auf HD und niedrigsten Einstellungen und es ruckelt ab und zu immer noch. 
Deshalb brauch ich mir gar nicht die neusten Spiele kaufen, da sie eh nur als eine Diashow dargestellt werden, da der Grafikarte die Puste ausgeht. In Fire Strike kommt der PC auf schlechte  353 Punkte und hatte deshalb eine Verbesserung dringend nötig.

Ich würde mich freuen falls ich gewinnen würde denn dann kann ich auch mal neuere Spiele auf höheren Grafikeinstellungen Spielen. 
Und in Verbindung mit den 144 Hertz Monitor kommt die Grafikarte auch auf ihre Kosten, außerdem ist sie Zukunftssicherer als die GT 610. 
In dem Gehäuse kommt dann auch alles schön zu Geltung. Das Netzteil brauche ich da das von HP keine PCIe-Stromstecker besitzt und ich mir so eins kaufen musste.
 Noch mal vielen Dank an die Sponsoren und an euch, dass sie so was möglich machen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Eric2001


----------



## Chicago (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder mit Teilnehmen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr.

Dies sind meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine verbauten komponenten sind:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen R5 1600
Prozessorkühler: Noctua NH-C12P
Mainbord: ASRock AB350M Pro4
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2400MHz
Grafikkarte: HIS RX470 iCooler OC 4GB
HDD: 1x Samsung 160GB, 1x Western Digital 640GB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31
Lüfter: Vorne 1x Thermaltake 120mm, Hinten 1x Thermaltake 120mm, Oben 2x Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm
Netzteil: Cooler Master G450M
Monitor: BlueH H224W (22" 1680 x 1050)

Viel Glück auch an alle Teilnehmenden,

Gruß Chicago


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hm, die Komponenten-Auswahl hilft mir dieses Mal nicht so recht weiter, da ich unter anderem meinen Bildschirm gar nicht ersetzen will, und zwecks Freesync auch sinnvollerweise nur auf eine Vega-Karte upgraden würde.
Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern und viel Freude den glücklichen Auserwählten.


----------



## Ion (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wie auf dem Bild unten zu sehen, habe ich beim Kauf meines aktuellen Gehäuses nicht darauf geachtet, dass dieses nur für Dual-Slot Grafikkarten im DHE-Design vorgesehen ist. Das ist am sehr geringen Abstand zwischen Netzteil und Grafikkarte deutlich zu erkennen. Der hintere Lüfter des Kühlers bekommt durch den vorderen/unteren Gehäuselüfter zwar etwas Frischluft, der vordere Lüfter der Karte "verhungert" aber zusehends, was sich mit schnell steigenden GPU-Temperaturen bemerkbar macht. Die 980Ti ist beileibe nicht einfach zu kühlen, aber durch diese Anordnung rennt die Karte immer wieder ins Temperaturlimit. Die 1080 inkl. des neuen Gehäuses würde dieses Problem in Luft auflösen. Der neue Monitor würde sich super als zweiter Monitor zum arbeiten machen.

*Aktuell verbaut:*
i7-5775c
AsRock Z97 E-ITX/ac
16GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Fury weiß
Samsung SSD 830 128GB + Evo 850 250GB + WD Red 2TB
MSI GTX 980Ti
CM V550
Fractal Design Nano S

*Pimp-Hardware:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardman_the_wolf (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen, 

ich schiele auf Ende Oktober, da dort die neue GTX 1070 Ti erscheinen wird und dann hoffentlich es passendere Preise zwischen 350-400€ gibt. Ansonsten nähme ich ja auch gerne eine GTX 1080 . 

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel i5-2400
Grafikkarte GTX Gainward Phantom 960
Mainboard: Asus P8H67
RAM: 16 GB DDR3
SSD+ 1 TB HDD
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power 530 W
Es ist übrigens ein PCGH PC aus dem Jahre 2011 (bis auf die Grafikkarte) und für viele Spiele immer noch gut brauchbar.



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich danke für das Gewinnspiel, LG aus Magdeburg


----------



## Henke-2000 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:


CPU: Intel Core i3-2120
GPU: MSI GTX 970 
Mainboard: nicht genau bekannt da es zusammen mit der CPU aus einem 2011er Aldi PC stammt 
CPU-Kühler: Bequiet Pure Rock
Festplatten: 2x WD 1TB 
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 
Monitor: Medion Akoya P55491
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28
Netzteil: Bequiet L7-530W


Gewünschte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grund: 
Erstmal Hallo  Mein Plan war es eigentlich Anfang 2018 einen neuen PC zu bauen (lange drauf gespart) da mein momentaner Klimperkasten einfach zu langsam ist. Ich habe mir 2011 einen Computer gekauft für 400Euro weil mein Konto nicht mehr hergab und habe dann die Jahre über immer ein bisschen was dran gemacht aber mir fehlte halt immer das Geld. Als Monitor nutze Ich seit Jahren ebenfalls einen Aldi Monitor ( immerhin 27 Zoll ) der mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt aber zum zocken die falsche wahl ist da er eine unfassbar schlechte Reaktionszeit hat. Ich habe mir die 1080 ausgesucht weil sie für 1080p gaming mehr als ausreicht. Das Netzteil habe ich ebenfalls aus dem Grund genommen das es komplett ausreichend ist und zu guter letzt das Gehäuse was ich einfach nur geil finde da es schön groß ist platz für alle Teile bietet und einfach nur super aussieht und mit einer guten Kühlung daher kommt.


----------



## yke (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Intel Core i5-750
ASUS P7P55D LE
2x G Skill F3-12800CL7-2GBRH
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
Drecksgehäuse, Dreckslüfter, Drecksnetzteil, defektes optisches Laufwerk und defekter interner card reader
(volle) SAMSUNG HD502IJ

Das Zeuch aus dem Programm wär mal n guter Anfang für nen neuen Rechner, so im Vergleich zu dem, was bei mir im Moment das Zimmer beheizt 
Entspricht zwar keineswegs der Liste von Komponenten für einen neuen PC, die ich selbst Angelegt habe, bis vllt auf das Gehäuse und die Grafikkarte, wo letzteres eh nicht in meinem Budget gewesen wär, aber es wird schon für alles eine Verwendung geben. Faaaaaalls ich glück haben sollte. Viel Spaß beim Spielen an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## bellaitalia28 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch dieses Jahr will ich das Glück herausfordern!

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bisher verbaut:
Core I7 2600 + Turboratio OC
Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290(4GB)
Asus P8P67 Mainboard
16Gb RAM 
Intel SSD 520 Seeries mit 180GB
1TB HDD
Thermaltake 530W Netzteil Hamburg 
alles in einem LC-Power Gaming 975B - Air Wing 
weiterhin ist eine Soundblaster Z gekauft, diese wird noch geliefert

Mein Monitorsetup besteht momentan aus einem 23" und einem 24" Monitor (TN) in FullHD und mit langsamen Reaktionszeiten (Büromonitore halt). Dafür wünsche ich mir ein tripple Monitorsetup um noch produktiver arbeiten zu können, aber gleichzeitig auch mit mehr als 60Hz zocken zu können.
Mein Gehäuse ist ein großer Reinfall im Nachhinein betrachtet, wenig Möglichkeiten für schönes Kabelmamagement, schlechte Ränder und es wirkt alles etwas fragil. Da erhoffe ich mir mit dem Silent Base 800 deutliche Verbesserungen und auch endlich Lärmschutz. 
Eine R9 290 reicht gerade noch aus für FullHD, 1440p traue ich ihr aber nicht mehr ganz zu, deshalb das Upgrade auf Nvidia. 
Mein Netzteil hat sich leider eine Spulenfipenerkältung zugezogen, leider nicht heilbar, daher darf es weichen.

Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück, hoffe aber auf eine mir holde Glücksfee


----------



## Maerlyn0108 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunsch: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)

Bisherige Ausstattung:
i7-4790k
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Palit Gtx 980
Z97X-Gaming 3
32 GB DDR3 1866
250GB SSD Samsung
3 TB HDD Intenso
Acer K272HUL WQHD
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1

CPU-Leistung SSD HDD und Bildschirm sind schnell genug, Kühlleistung ebenfalls, die Grafikkarte könnte aber sinnvoll getauscht werden.


----------



## tsiwo (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090t
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth FX990
RAM: 4*4GB DDR3 
Gehäuse:
Netzteil: BeQuite 
Grafikkarte: Gtx 460 1GB
Datenträger: 
500 GB
1 TB
2 TB
320 GB

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da meine letzte aufrüst aktion schon mehrere Jahre her ist reicht die Leistung leider nicht mehr wirklichfür die aktuelleren Games in FullHD


----------



## Beeny18 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo.

Meine Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)

Das jetzige System:

Grafikkarte: AMD HD 4830 512MB VRAM ( Ja, richtig gelesen)
Mainboard: HP Compaq 531965-001 LGA 775
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3GHz Sockel LGA 775
Kühler: ???
Netzteil: Irgendwas von HP 240 Watt maximal 
Gehäuse: HP Compaq 8200 Elite ( Elite   )
Monitor: BenQ GL2450
RAM: 4GB DDR3 Samsung 1066MHz
Laufwerke: WD Carvier Blue 500GB, DVD ROM Drive 16x SATA HP
Lüfter: Enermax 90mm Regelbar 

Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt, geht meine Maschine ab wie Hölle. #Augenzwinker
Ne mal im Ernst. Ich kann nicht mehr. Ich würde gerne beim Zocken ein paar mehr Details sehen bzw erstmal einstellen können, ohne das die FPS unter 25 fallen.
Landwirtschaftssimulator , Overwatch und wie sie Alle heißen mit Ach und Krach auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen? Manchmal sogar die Auflösung unter Nativer runterstellen müssen ist echt nichts für schwache Nerven. Vorallem dann, wenn man es mal anders gekannt hat. Auch die Ladezeiten sind erste Sahne.
Wäre toll wenn es mit den neuen Komponenten klappt. So als erste Uprgradelösung. 
Mir ist klar das ich mit der CPU die GPU nicht anfeuern kann usw. Aber Sie würde dann wenigstens ordnungsgemäß in das neue Gehäuse passen und nicht so wie jetzt in das, naja ich nenne es mal optimistisch ausgedrückt, leicht modifizierte Gehäuse so das ich die GPU wenigstens in den Slot bekomme. 
Ich werde mich schnellstmöglich auf die Suche nach einem guten gebrauchtem Mainboard, CPU und Speicher machen. Ein gescheiter i5 o.Ä.. Bestenfalls noch eine SSD dazu. 
Ich mache momentan eine Umschulung zum IT-Systemelektroniker (aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen). Daher bin ich finanziell etwas eingeschänkt aber das bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin mit einem "neuen" Bundle. Dieser Weihnachten soll wohl bald sein. (71 Tage :p). Wenn ich erzähle was ich für einen Rechner habe, werde ich öfters mal schräg angeschaut.  Excel (VBA) und Co haben auch manchmal ihre liebe Not mit dem Ding. 
Was soll´s. 

Schönes Wochenende und die besten Grüße aus Coswig / Anhalt 

Benny Schenke


----------



## Gudetama (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schönen guten Tag,

und Glückwunsch zu der tollen Aktion! Ich plane schon länger, meinen alten PC aufzurüsten und schraube schon seit den 386er Tagen selbst an den Geräten herum, weswegen auch ich einen eigenen Einbau bevorzugen würde. Leider musste das aktuelle Projekt schon beinahe 8 Jahre warten, und da eine berufliche Veränderung vor der Haustür steht, ergreife ich die Chance direkt am Schopfe.
Da ich demnächst ein CPU und Mainboard-Upgrage vornehmen wollte, sähe mein Wunschpaket aus wie folgt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit sind verbaut:
CPU: I7 870
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3
RAM: 16 GB DDR 3 (Mushkin Redline)
GPU: 4GB Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream
Netzteil: bequiet! Power 7 700 Watt
Festplatte: 2x 1tb Western Digital (HDD)
Gehäuse: Corsair


----------



## sug4r (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Endlich n neues stylisches leise Gehäuse und ne potente Grafikkarte wären schon toll!


----------



## Mr_Wick (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo spendables Jubliar Team,

hier mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Intel Core i7 960@ 3,20GHz
CPU Kühler: BeQuiet Silent Loop 120
RAM: 3x 4GB Corsair DDR3-1600 Vengeance LP
SSD: Samsung 850pro 512GB
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1TB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX1060-6GB Windoforce OC
Board: Asus P6T SE
Netzteil: BeQuiet SystemPower S8-500W
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Pure Base 600



Das ist meine Umrüstvorstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 50 (7 Punkte übrig)


Dann wünsche ich Euch noch nen schönen Tag.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## blackEths (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ich nehme, als PCGH News Beobachter auch an dem "Pimp my PC" Gewinnspiel teil.

Hier meine Auswahl der Komponente:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Im Moment habe ich verbaut:

Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 770 2Gb
Gehäuse:  Commander MS-I
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
CPU: Xeon 1230 v3
CPU Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 2x4Gb 1600Mhz + Ballistix Elite 1x8GB  2133Mhz
SSD: Kingston SV300 120GB
HDD: WDC WD15EARS 1,5TB (WD Green) + WDC WD30PURX 3TB (WD Purple)
CD-ROM: ASUS BW-16D1HT
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W
Display#1:BenqGL2450HT
Display#2:Q24 Full HD (Quanmax, Hofer Bildschirm aus dem Jahr 2009)

Kleine Geschichte zu meinem Rechner:
Im Dezember 2013 hatte ich die Komponenten selbst ausgewählt und zusammengebaut. Ausgerichtet war der Rechner auf eine gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Deshalb der Xeon Prozessor und das Motherboard.  Die SSD wurde später nacherüstet. Auch der 8GB RAM Riegel wurde nachgerüstet. 
Performancemäßig reicht der Prozessor bisher noch .Das Budget ließe sowieso keinen Wechsel auf 8 Kerne zu. Kein Lüfter ist in diesem Gehäuse mehr Original. Alle wurden bereits ersetzt. Nun werkeln drei Deepcool TF 120 und ein Scythe Glidestream Lüfter im Gehäuse. Alle mittels PWM am Mainboard angeschlossen. Es sind meiner Meinung nach schöne Lüfter. 

Nun mein Kommentar zur Entscheidung der Komponentenwahl:
Die Wahl einer neuen Grafikkarte ist einfach nachzuvollziehen. Die 770 mit 2Gb ist heute doch recht schwächlich. 2Gb ist mit neueren Spielen um Meilen zu wenig. Mods verschlimmern das Problem weiter. Eine GTX 1080 ist Leistungstechnisch ein großer Schritt nach vorne. Für eine 1080Ti rechte das Punktebudget nicht aus. 

Das Gehäuse ist ein Schwachpunkt des aktuellen Rechners. Es ist brauchbar, aber man merkt den günstigen Preis in der Qualität des Gehäuses. Naja ich bevorzuge eher kleine Gehäuse, da sie weniger Platz brauchen und nicht so riesig sind. Das Pure Base 600 wird auf meine Hardware gut aufpassen. 

Naja die Bildschirme reizten mich alle sehr. Der Dritte war für mich die beste Lösung.Das erste Modell mit 27" und FullHD reizte mich nicht. Ich hatte bereits in der Vergangenheit entschieden, dass ein 27" Zoller mit FullHD keinen Platz auf meinen Schreibtisch hat. Die Pixeldichte ist mir zu gering. 
Nun zum zweiten Bildschirm. Ein 6bit + FRC + TN Panel ist kein gutes Upgrade zu den bestehenden Geräten. Die 144Hz brauche ich nicht, da ich selten FPs Games spiele und mehr Wert auf Produktivität setzte.(Sprich: Bildschirmfläche) 
Das 8bit TN Panel (Leider kein IPS oder AV..) mit 1440p ist wäre eine super Aufwertung. Auch die 70Hz sind eine Verbeserung. Leider kann man Freesync mit eine NVidia Grafikkarte nicht nutzen. Ergnonomisch ist er auch bestens ausgestattet.Auf den Bildern sieht er hübsch aus.

Den Pure Rock Kühler würde ich entweder als Ersatz des Enermax Kühlers verwenden, oder er wandert in den Zweitrechner und ersetzt den lärmenden (bei Last)
Cooler MasterGeminII S, welcher einen FX 3850 mit 3,8 Ghz kühlt. 

Die Hardware würde meine Rechner perfekt ergänzen und ihn wieder auf Höchstleistungen bringen. 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## dok81 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Team,
gern möchte ich mich bei "Pimp my PC" Aktion bewerben, da ich meinen alten i7-4790k in die wohlverdiente Rente schicken will.

Einige Komponenten bei meinem System sind echt gut, trotzdem würde ich gern auf i7-8700K umsteigen, deswegen folgende Komponeten wären gewünscht:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 50 (13 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles PC besteht aus:

Intel Core i7-4790K
Asus Z97-Pro Gamer
16 GB GSKILL TRIDENT X DDR3@2400Mhz
Asus ROG Strix  GTX 1080Ti-11Gb
SSD 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDD 2 TB WD Red
600 W Be Quiet Straight Power 10 CM 
Corsair H60 
Fractal Define R5 (mit Sichtfenster)

Hoffnung bleibt zuletzt, deswegen hoffe ich einer der gewählten zu sein. Ansonsten viel Glück allen bei der Aktion und großen Respekt an PCGH-Team, das die wünsche einigen Lesern verwirklichen kann.

Viele Grüße
dok81



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drueckeberger1 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Oh man ein Traum. Letztes Jahr konnte ich nicht mit machen können weil ich gerade nicht im Land war, aber jetzt kurz nach meinem Geburtstag 14.10 ist es endlich so weit. Ich bekomme auch die Change meinen Rechner aufzurüsten.
Aktuell ist drin:
Prozessor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460  CPU @ 3.20GHz, 3201 MHz, 4 Kern(e), 4 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
Mainboard:    ASRock B85M Pro3 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
GPU:                 4GB Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro Aktiv 
Ram:                  8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
Netzteil:          450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver
Gehäuse:         Antec GX500 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz+
Monitor:          Der billigste von AOC 24 Zoll

Mein Upgrade Wunsch

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mega geile Aktion, wünsche allen beteiligten viel Glück,
Jost


----------



## murkskopf (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also, bei mir wäre meiner aktuellen Planung nach ein Grafikkartenupgrade als nächstes dran. Daher die folgende Auswahl:

*Gewünschte Komponenten*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


* Momentan verbaute Hardware:* 

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC
Prozessor: i7-4770K  
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GiByte generischer DDR-3 RAM + 8 GB Corsair RAM 
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC 
Gehäuse: Enthoo Pro Luxe 
Datenspeicher: 2 x Seagate Barracuda 2TB, SanDisk Ultra Plus (128 GB), Schnellspeicher: Transcend SSD 340 (256 GB)
Lüfter: 2 x 120 mm Lüfter von Acrtic, 2 x 140 mm Lüfter von Phantex, 1 x 200 mm Lüfter, 1 x 120 mm Lüfter aus einem alten Zalman-Gehäuse für die Grafikkarte

(Man verzeihe mir die schlechten Handybilder und den Staub...):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der mittlere Grafikkartenlüfter litt leider unter einem Unfall, seitdem plane ich einen Grafikkartenaustausch... hatte eigentlich auf Vega (56 Custom-Modell) gehofft, aber Leistung, Preis und Verfügbarkeit passen mMn. nicht. Deswegen wollte ich mal schauen, was die 1070 Ti in Puncto Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis so drauf hat.


----------



## KINGCEE (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Naaa, ist denn schon weihnachten?!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein Setup:
Aktuell mit einer 4GB (Als Herr der Ringe Fan sehr unvorteilhaft) Sapphire Fury Tri X
Einem i5 3750K @ 4,6 gepaart mit einem Thermalright Macho auf einem ASUS PBZ77-V
16GB Ram und einem Xilence 450W Netzteil
wiedergeben auf einem 27" 2k 144Hz Monitor ASUS 279Q
obendrauf noch der gute Cartman 

Einmal in einem Video und ein mal als Foto:

YouTube


----------



## Doenertaker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aktion und kommt wie gerufen  

Erstmal mein aktuelles System:

CPU: i5 3570k
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 Cl9
SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 Evo
Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B mit 2x WingBoost 2 120mm
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big Tower
PSU: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
Monitor: AOC G2460PQU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der i5 3570k hat mir jetzt über 5 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet und ist für sein Alter immer noch Top. In Spielen wie Witcher 3 oder Battlefield 1 renne ich aber leider gerne mal ins CPU-Limit. Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, für das Studium die Studentenlizenz von Keyshot zu kaufen – da sollte aber erstmal einiges mehr an CPU-Power da sein. Der i7 8700k wäre auf jeden Fall für beide Anwendungsgebiete top. Meinen Monitor (144Hz FHD TN) möchte ich auch schon seit längerem upgraden, da hat mir aber leider die scheinbar nicht existente Qualitätskontrolle bei den Herstellern einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und einiges an Ärger beschert. Da mir meine GTX 1070 wohl noch länger reichen wird (übermäßig viel gespielt wird nicht, da kann man auch mal auf ein paar Details verzichten) und ich auch gerne ein noch leiseres System haben würde habe ich meine Prioritäten wie folgt gesetzt:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr über den Gewinn freuen, ein komplett selbstfinanziertes Upgrade ist leider budgetmäßig schwierig  Ich würde die Komponenten im Falle eines Gewinns auch gerne zu Hause einbauen, um den Aufwand und die Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## stellarwind (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Komponenten:

Motherboard: MSI X370 SLI PLUS
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 1600X @ 3.9 Ghz
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6g
Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 600w
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Kingston Fury HyperX DDR4 2666Mhz 4gb
Speicher: WD Red 1 TB, SanDisk SSD 240GB
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Orange
Gehäuselüfter: 2x be quiet! Pure Wings
Monitor: Benq G2420HDBL

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich gewinne und wünsche den anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!
Warum ich die Aufrüstkomponenten gewählt habe?
Mit der AIO Wasserkühlung könnte ich den Prozessor weiter übertakten wozu mein aktueller Kühler nicht ausreicht und mit der GraKa hätte das System genug Power um Beide Monitore zu betreiben(ich könnte mein Aufrüstbudget komplett in mehr Ram und eine größere SSD stecken).
Anbei noch zwei Bilder vom aktuellen Innenleben wobei ich mich im Vorraus für die Handyaufnahmen entschuldigen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gutes Gelingen alllen "Mitstreitern" und danke für diese tolle Aktion!


----------



## HydraLL (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: MSI Z97 GAMING 7
CPU: Intel I7-4790k
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3 
RAM: Kingston 16GB kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1600 MHz (2200 MHz)
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce Gtx 970 4gb Gddr5 
SSD: Toshiba OCZ TL100 240GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8
Monitor: ASUS VE248H


Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Innos91 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Hallo PCGH Team,
*Ersteinmal möchte ich mich für die möglichkeit bedanken an so einer großartigen Aktion Teilzunehmen.Zu beginn ersteinmal der Formelle Teil,
*
Mein System:*

CPU : i5 3570K @ 4,4GHz (Geköpft) 
Graka: EVGA GTX980 SC 
RAM: 4x4Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS V Formula 
Netzteil: Cougar GX-800 (Be quiet SilentWing lüfter eingebaut) 
Sound: Creative Soundblaster Z 
SSD: Samsung  830Series 256Gb 
HDD: WD Caviar Black 640Gb 
Laufwerk: LG Bluray Brenner 
Mainboard, CPU und GPU sind Wassergekühlt und von einer Aquaero5 gesteuert. 
RGB LEDs werden durch das Farbwerk angesteuert 

*Meine Auswahl:*
           Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum gerade diese Auswahl,
Naja ein Netzteil ist schon länger auf meiner Liste, da dieses mittlerweile knap 6 Jahre alt ist,
 und ich auch schon den Lüfter tauschen musste da sich dieser eines Tages Lautstark bemerkbar machte.
Eigentlich wäre ja solangsam die CPU an der Reihe, da das aber geldtechnisch leider momentan nicht so drin ist(armer Student).
Entscheide ich mich da dan doch lieber für die Graka da diese leider durch die 4Gb RAM teilweise auch an ihre grezen gerät.
Lüfter? JA Lüfter kann man immer verbauen.
Und zu guter Letzt  noch der Monitor, was soll man da sagen auser 144Hz sind halt der Hammer gerade bei shootern.


----------



## nenp93 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich nehme gerne wieder an Eurem Pimp my PC Gewinnspiel teil. Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
CPU: Intel i7 4790k
RAM: 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
GPU: 4GB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
GPU-Kühler: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 
Netzteil: 580 Watt be quiet Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
DVD-Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE
SSD: 256 GB Samsung 850 Pro
HDD: 2TB Seagate ST2000DM006 HDD Barracuda
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster ZxR

Falls ich gewinne, hätte ich gern folgende Komponenten als Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Danke für die Möglichkeit. Drückt mir die Daumen.
VG


----------



## Vedder73 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aktion und vielleicht meine einzige Chance auf ein Grafikkartenupdate...
Ich spare seit Jahren auf ein Hardwareupgrade, aber irgendwas ist mit 2 Kindern und Haus immer davor (Klassenfahrt, Rohrverstopfung, Waschmaschine, Autoreparatur, Brille, etc.)
Mein einst so geliebtes Hobby "Hardware" liegt ziemlich brach, auch durch die in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegenen Preise...

Mein PC ist im Grunde auf dem Stand von 2012 "hängengeblieben", was sehr schade ist, weil ich damals viel Geld und Mühe in den Bau, die Planung und Dokumentation gesteckt habe.
Kurz: Verdient hätte es mein Eigenbau-PC allemal...(zumal er einige Male auf der PCGH-Homepage Erwähnung fand (vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch jemand))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein HEPC hat jetzt den Weg ins Wohnzimmer unseres neuen Hauses gefunden und "befeuert" auf dem Sideboard unseren 4K-Fernseher mit Spielen, Musik und Videos. Ein Zweit-Monitor ermöglicht das gleichzeitige Spielen und Fernsehen...leider ist die in Ehren gealterte HD7950 am Ende ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit angelangt und faucht unerträglich laut und wird elendig heiß, wenn sie Spiele in 4K darstellen soll...

Derzeitige Hardware:
CPU:       AMD FX8350
GPU:       AMD HD7950 (Powercolor PCS+)
RAM:      Kingston 8GB
MB:         ASUS 990X Evo
NT:          Corsair SFX 600W
OS:          Windows 10pro Insider Preview 17004

Pimp my PC-Wunsch:


MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G: 26 Punkte  (passt ins Gehäuse! ,außer von der Farbgebung)
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1: 18Punkte
be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm 6 Punkte

zusammen genau 50 Punkte

Der eBay-Verkauf meiner Altware sollte für RAM und Ryzen 7 reichen und ich wäre wieder im "Spiel"
Sorgen macht mir einzig, wann ihr die Fotos von den fertig verbauten Komponenten braucht!? (Ein paar Anpassungen könnten am Gehäuse schon von Nöten sein, ist halt kein Gehäuse von der Stange)

Also rettet meinen HEPC!!!

hoffnungsvolle Grüße


----------



## aberonia (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Echt ne tolle Aktion mit "Pimp my PC" die ihr hier veranstaltet.
In meinem aktuellen System werkelt zurzeit der gute alte Xeon E3-1231v3, welcher vor ein paar Wochen meinen i5-4460 ersetzte, gekühlt von einem Alpenföhn Ben Nevis.
Gepaart sitzt der Prozessor, zusammen mit irgendeinem 8GB Riegel RAM von G.Skill, auf dem ASRock H81M-VG4 R2.0.
Für die Grafikleistung sorgt seit etwas mehr als 2 Jahren eine PowerColor R9 390, als Nachfolger einer gebrauchten GTX 760.
Für Power sorgt im Moment ein CoolerMaster G450M. Für ordentlich Luft im Gehäuse sorgen nicht gerade sehr leise 120mm 3pin Lüfter von Bitfenix.
Mein System befeuert im Moment einen 27 Zoll Monitor von AOC in 1440p, wo die GPU im Moment doch ganz schön ins schwitzen gerät, weshalb ich in einigen Spielen die Auflösung auf 1080p
runterstellen muss um spielbare Bildraten zu erhalten, was aber nicht sehr toll aussieht, deswegen steht bei mir ein GPU Upgrade an, womit ich allerdings bei den horrenden Preisen für Grafikkarten
erstmal warten werden muss, bis sich eben jene beruhigt haben, weswegen ich mich sehr über folgendes Upgrade Paket freuen würde:


     Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
     Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
     Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
     Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

     Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Gerade das Upgrade auf eine GTX 1080 Ti würde mir erstmal für eine Weile ruhe geben mit einem GPU Upgrade.
Die PWM Lüfter (in der 120mm Version) wären super um meine 3-Pin "Windturbinen" zu ersetzen und so für eine ruhigere Geräuschkulisse im Desktopbetrieb zu ermöglichen.
Das 500w Netzteil würde die Stromkosten des PC's super um ein wenig senken, wegen der höheren Effizienz mit 80+ Silber und der Tatsache, dass es weniger belastet wird.

Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team, MSI, be quiet! und iiyama für diese tolle Gewinnspiel.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Grüße
aberonia


----------



## Xiano (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und danke für diese super Chance! 

Mein aktuelles System ist:

Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-UB9 SE2
RAM:  G.Skill 8GB DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte: KFA² Nvidia GTX 660
SSD: Sandisk 256 GB
HDD: Hitachi 2TB
Gehäuse:  Antec Six Hundred
Netzteil:  BeQuiet 500W
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster P2450

Meine  Wunsch Auswahl wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe diese wahl getroffen weil wohl irgendwann ein neues system ansteht und dann müsste ich nur noch CPU/MB wechseln und nicht gleich alles  Ich wünsche allen viel glück!
p.s. Nicht vor der super verkabelung und dem super sauberen inhalt erschrecken


----------



## needit (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PCGH Team:

mein Wunsch:

      Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)





Meine aktueller Build:

CPU: I5 3570k
CPU-Kühler: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 16 GB
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X
Gehäuse: CM Storm Stryker

Begründung:

Nach verlorener Gaming Lust, habe ich vergangenes Jahr meine Leidenschaft wiederentdeckt. Bis auf den Austausch meiner GTX 670 gegen die aktuelle GTX 1070 habe ich in den ganzen letzten Jahren keine Aufrüstung getätigt. Ich wollte zuerst die 1080 TI wählen, aber ich denke, dass der Wechsel der Plattform dann doch dringender ist. Der I5 reicht oftmals noch aus, allerdings gibt es viele Spiele wie BF 1, die doch nach mehr Power lechzen. Passenderweise möchte ich auch noch in ein anderes Case "umziehen", da meine damalige Wahl (CM Storm Stryker) mir dann doch etwas zu verspielt geworden ist. Das be quiet war aufgrund des Echtglases mit auf meiner Wunschliste. Ich verspreche auch das Gehäuse aufgeräumter und sauberer zu halten, als das bei meinem aktuellen Gehäuse der Fall ist.

Wie immer: Tolle und intelligente Aktion 

Mfg Needit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliBobMarley (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

zuerst wollte ich sagen, das diese Art von Gewinnspiel eine super Idee ist!
Weil jeder nach seinem eigenen Bedarf entscheiden kann was man will oder nicht.

Mein Computer(gebaut 2014):

- Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R
- Gehäusekühlung: 4x Lüfter
- Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W
-Mainboard: Asus Z97-A
- Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4460
- Prozessorkühlung: Scythe Iori SCIOR-1000
- RAM: 8GB (2x4GB Kingston DDR3)
- Grafikkarte: 2GB Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti
- Festplatte: 4TB (Seagate)
- SSD: SanDisk X110 256GB mit Adapter auf SATA Anschluss
- Laufwerk: 1x DVD LG
- Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW

Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe die GTX 1070 gewählt, da meine jetzige 750 Ti leider nicht mehr die flüssige Framerate liefern kann wenn man bei ansehnlichen Einstellungen spielt.
Diese hatte ich zum Zeitpunkt des Baus meines Systems aus Budgetgründen gewählt, aber nun wäre ein Upgrade sehr erwünscht 
Infolge bräuchte ich das 500W Netzteil um mein System mit ausreichend Strom zu versorgen, ein weiterer Vorteil von diesem Netzteil ist die Modularität.
Der 27" 2k Monitor ist auch sehr erwünscht, weil dieser meinen mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenen Monitor ablösen könnte, den ich damals von meinem Vater bekommen hatte.
Und das Gehäuse ist gewünscht, weil es meiner Meinung nach mit seinem minimalistischen Design echt gut aussieht 
Wenn ich tatsächlich gewinne, würde ich das Aufrüsten gerne selber übernehmen, da mir solche Dinge immer sehr viel Spaß bereiten.

Liebe Grüße und viel Glück an die anderen Teilnehmer/innen,

AliBobMarley




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiley_xxx (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
ich möchte mich erst einmal für solche Aktionen bedanken,finde es immer wieder spassig über neue Komponenten und deren Möglichkeiten nachzudenken.Allerdings steht denen dann meist die pure Vernunft entgegen,ausser natürlich,wenn es solche netten Gewinnspiele gibt.


Aktuelles System: 

Mainboard: MSI Z77MA-G45
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon R7850-2GD5/OC
RAM: 12 GB Kingston HyperX DDR3
Netzteil: Superflower Leadex 2 Gold 650W
Gehäuse: NZXT S340 Elite
Gehäuselüfter: 3x NZXT FZ-140 1x NZXT FZ-120
SSD: 240GB OCZ Vertex3
HDD: 1TB Seagate ST1000DM010


Gewünschte Komponenten

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 50 (15 Punkte übrig)

Die Liste der gewünschten Komponenten ist,aus recht einfachen Gründen,doch sehr überschaubar,na ja,auch wenn sie als einzigen Punkt die fetteste Grafikkarte enthält.
Das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC wäre zwar die erste Wahl für mein neues Mainboard,nur sind die dazu passenden CPU´s,wobei der I7-8700 mein Favorit ist,leider für sicher noch längere Zeit kaum bis gar nicht verfügbar,weshalb dieses Board keinen Nutzwert besitzt.Erst vor zwei Wochen ist mein BeQuiet Pure Rock Netzteil,nahezu Punktgenau ein Jahr nach Ablauf der Garantie,durchaus effektvoll,aber glücklicherweise ohne andere Komponenten mitzunehmen,in Rauch aufgegangen.Ich habe es durch ein Superflower Leadex 2 ersetzt,weshalb ich kein neues Netztteil benötige.Da ich kein ein neues Mainboard/CPU einbauen würde und ohnehin bezweifel das die Kühler in mein noch,im Vergleich zu den anderen Komponenten,brandneues NZXT S340 Elite passen,welches mit leisen,wirkungsvollen und LED-beleuchteten NZXT FZ-120/140 Lüftern bestens ausgestattet ist,fallen CPU-Kühler,Gehäuse und Gehäuselüfter ebenfalls weg.Die drei iiyama G-Master Monitore,würden für mich kein Upgrade bedeuten,da ich mit einem sehr guten Monitor mit IPS-Panel ausgerüstet bin.Wenn man einmal IPS hatte,fallen die Unzulänglichkeiten von TN-Panels einfach zu sehr auf,da hilft auch nicht die höhere Auflösung des iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1.Überdies könnten diese Monitore,da sie über AMD FreeSync anstelle von Nvidia G-Sync verfügen,eh nicht die gesamten Features der zur Auswahl gestellten Nvidia-Grafikkarten ausnutzen.
Aus diesen Gründen kann ich recht locker 35 Punkte in die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G investieren.Nun würde sich diese Graka vermutlich recht veralbern vorkommen,wenn sie mit so altem Zeugs zusammenarbeiten muss,aber so lange wie diese meinen Bedarf decken könnte,siehe MSI Radeon R7850-2GD5/OC,wäre sie das wohl wirkungsvollste und vor allem nachhaltigste Upgrade für meinen PC.Nebenbei passt die Karte wunderbar zum Gehäuse,welches nicht zufällig in den MSI-Farben auf meinem Schreibtisch steht.

Nun glaube ich zwar nicht an eine Chance zu gewinnen,aber man kann es ja versuchen.

MfG


----------



## tobiw83 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Konfig sieht so aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Ich habe mir erst eine Asus AB350 Pro4 geholt mit einem Ryzen 5 1600.

Dazu ein 750W Netzteil und meine alte WaKu wird weiter verwendet aber müsste ersetzt oder gegen einen Vernünftigen Lüfter getauscht werden.

Durch den MB Wechsel leicht noch Chaos im inneren. 

Derzeit:
Prozessor: Ryzen 5 1600
Motherboard: AsRock AB350 Pro4
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 256GB
Festplatte: 1TB 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro 8Gb 
Gehäuse:  Thermaltake 
Laufwerk: Blueray
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart Se 750W
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM Crutical
Kühler: Waku
Monitore: LG 24 Zoll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yordis (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

Mein Name ist Biggie und ich verbringe leidenschaftlich viel Zeit am PC. Derzeit macht mein PC zuviel Krach und brummt. Mein Freund hat mir gesagt, ich soll hier mitmachen, weil ich hier die DInge gewinnen kann, die machen das das aufhört. Ganz besonders freue ich mich darauf, dass, wenn ich gewinnen sollte, ich endlich das Brett vom PC-Deckel nehmen kann. Wenn ihr euch fragt, warum liegt da ein Brett, tja wir haben eine neue Katze und die drückt gerne auf den An- und Ausknopf. 

Hier also das, was ich habe (DAS durfte dann auch der werte Herr zusammensuchen): 

Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW
Crucial M 550 256 GB
Thermaltake Urban S71
Be quiet Straight Power 10 CM 600 Watt
Asus Z 97-C
EVGA GTX 570
Intel Core I5 4960K
8 GB DDR 3 Corsair Vengeance
Asus Xonar Phoebus 
Samsung SH-B123L
500 GB Western Digital
2x 640 GB Western Digital
(((noiseblocker))) eLoop® B12-2 


Und hier das was ich gerne möchte (bzw. das was mein Freund sagt, was ich anklicken soll):

Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum ich das wählen sollte. Wenn hier also meine Vorredner das alles so umfangreich erklärt haben, dann muss ich passen. Nur das Gehäuse, das ist hübsch. Dann kommt auch endlich der Türgriff weg, den wir vorne ans Gehäuse kleben mussten (Die Griffmulde bei meinem jetzigen Gehäuse ist unten am Boden. SEHR sinnvoll...)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich gewinne, dann darf mein Schatz wieder für mich basteln. 

Liebe Grüße

Biggie

P.S. Noch das Bild von meinem PC.


----------



## aondw (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aktion!

In meinem PC ist zurzeit Folgendes verbaut:

i5-4690
Asus R9 380 2gb
8GB ddr3 Ram
400 W be quiet! Netzteil
1TB Seagate HDD 

21" 1080p60 Asus Monitor

Als Upgrades habe ich diese gewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Da die R9 380 schon langsam ein einigen neuen Spielen an ihre Grenzen stößt habe ich die 1080 als Grafikkarte gewählt, mit der dann schon einiges mehr drin ist.
Mein Netzteil ist schon etwas älter und mit 400w dann für die 1080 und die anderen Komponenten vielleicht etwas knapp bemessen, deswegen habe ich das 10-CM mit 500 Watt gewählt.
Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse ist ziemlich schlicht und bietet zusammen mit meinem Netzteil nicht optimale Kabelmanagement Möglichkeiten, deswegen würde ich mich auch über ein neues Gehäuse freuen.
Der 21" Monitor den ich derzeit habe ist etwas klein und da wäre der Monitor mit 24", 144Hz ein super Upgrade.


----------



## KayS99 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ok ich werde nicht groß was erzählen warum ich der richtige bin oder so. Mein System ist einfach schon etwas älter, momentan Spiele ich auf FHD und ich würde gerne auf UHD upgraden und dann die nächsten Jahre Ruhe haben und Spiele in toller Grafik spielen zu können. Ich denke das der Rest meines Systems noch ausreichend Leistung bieten würde (abgesehen eben von der GPU), weshalb die neue GPU da wohl das nötige Upgrade wäre um es 4K fähig zu machen, ohne irgendwie die anderen Komponenten alt aussehen zu lassen (Ok das war jetzt eigentlich doch recht lang aber naja, bin halt ne Labertasche ^^). 

Meine Auswahl ist: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM Storm Scout 2 (LxBxH: 513 x 230 x 517 mm ; maximale GPU Länge mit/ohne HDD Käfig: 287mm/399mm ; CPU Kühler maximal: 162mm)
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! 
HDD: 7200rpm 2000Gb Seagate Barracuda
SSD: 1050Gb Crucial MX300
W-Lan Karte: TP-Link TL-WDN4800
Soundkarte: ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus  
PSU: Corsair AX Series AX760 Modular 80+ Platinum

Ich hoffe ich hab es irgendwie hingekriegt hier ein Bild einzufügen, weil ja, ich hab mich gerade erst angemeldet. Und ja, was da rechts obene so quer an nem roten Kabel hängt ist die 1Tb SSD. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smex (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin 

Ich freue mich das ihr wieder ein Pimp my PC veranstaltet und nehme gerne Teil 
Sollte ich zu den glücklichen Vier gehören würde ich das ganze als Start zu einem neuen Setup nehmen
und einmal alles umkrempeln und mir eine neue Gamingzentrale einrichten.

Momentan nutze ich:
Ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro M welches die Komponenten sehr schön Präsentiert. Weswegen ich dort kein Handlungsbedarf sehe.
Da die Prozessoren bis jetzt noch keinen richtigen Sprung gemacht haben bleibe ich auch meinem i5 4670k @ 4,4 GHz treu.
das ganze Sitzt auf einem MSI SLI Krait Z97 Motherboard
und wird gekühlt von einer Arctic Liquid Freezer 240mm.
Für Grafikpower sorgt "noch" eine  XFX RX480.
Die nötige Energie bekommt mein System durch eine be quiet Pure Power 9 600 Watt.


Um mein System aufzurüsten würde ich gerne diese Komponenten Verbauen.
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Einen QHD Monitor in Kombination mit einer 1080 und Battlefield 1 kann nur Geil sein.
außerdem würde ich mit dem Lüfter Set die Lautstärke meines System verbessern wollen so das ich 
nicht nur im Idle sondern auch unter last einen nahezu Geräusch armen Pc habe.


----------



## SenViL (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

dieses Gewinnspiel ist mal eine interessante Alternative der sonst langweiligen Sozial Media Marketing Aktionen. Vorallem wenn man keinen Facebook Account Besitzt.



Mein System:

    CPU : i5 2500 @4Ghz (38x105,3) OZ
    GPU: MSI GTX 970
    RAM: 4x4Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
    Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
    Netzteil: Seasonic SS-700HM 700W
    SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500Gb + OCZ Vertex 3 120Gb
    CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B PCGH-Edition
    Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition

Der Cpu ist die älteste Komponente und soll auch zeitnah am liebsten durch ein i5-8400 getauscht werden. Für die Nicht K Version werde ich auf die B350 Boards warten. Dazu passt der Pure Rock super. Erstaunlicherweise ist der alte Sandy Bridge mit 4Ghz in den meisten Spielen nicht der Flaschenhals sondern die Gpu mit doch recht geringen 3,5+"0,5" GB Speicher. Die 1080Ti scheint mir am Zukunftssichersten. Mir hat das Fractal Design immer gefallen leider ist der Front USB defekt somit kommt dass Pure Base gerade recht. Mit einem Zweitbildschirm habe ich schon immer geliebäugelt.

Somit habe ich mich für folgenede Aufrüst Kombination entschieden:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das würde ich mir vom PCGH-Weihnachtsmann wünschen, ich war das ganze Jahr auch immer brav und schreibe immer brav etwas ins PCGH-Forum und ab und an kauf ich mir sogar ein PCGH-Heft  

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig





Meine derzeitige Hardware : 
Mainboard :* Asus Strix X99 RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 32GB 3000 Mhz CPU : i76800 4 Ghz (1.25) Grafikkarte : Nvidia 1080 GTX F.E Gehäuse: BeQuiet DarkBasePro900 Primär: M.2 950Pro 256GB SSD: 2x 850 Evo 1TB Monitor: PG278QR Netzteil:HX850i Headset: DT990 Pro Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow Chroma Maus: Razer Diamondback Internet : Hui 80/20 Netgear X8 Router

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uhtred90 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo alle zusammen, ist echt mal ne geile Aktion.
 Mein aktuelles System ist : 
CPU Athlon X4 845,
 Grafikkarte :ATI Radeon 7950, 
Arbeitsspeicher 16GB DDR 3, 
Gehäuse Xpredator


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## winnimrs (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch in diesem Jahr möchte ich mich für die Aufrüstung meines PC´s bewerben. Es ist schon die dritte Bewerbung, aber ich freue mich jedes Jahr drauf bei dieser super Aktion teilzunehmen.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller PC (Baujahr 10/2012):

Grafikkarte:          VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition 
Mainboard:           ASROCK Z77 Extrem 4
Prozessor:             Intel i-7 3770K @4,2Ghz
Kühler:                  Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Arbeitsspeicher:   16GB G.SKILL ARES DDR3-1600 
Festplatten:           Crucical MX100 256 GB / Samsung Hd103SJ 1TB /                                               
                              WD WD20EARX-00PASB0 2TB 
Netzteil:                Thermaltake BERLIN 630W
Sound:                   on-board
Gehäuse:                NEON light Network System 
Betriebssystem:      Windows 10 pro
Monitor:                 Philips 190V  1280x1024 60Hz
Tastatur:                  no name mit rupperdome Tasten
Headset:                  Plantronics

Begründung und Zusammenfassung:

Mein PC ist jetzt schon in dieser Konfiguration fünf Jahre alt, außer der CPU-KÜHLER der ein Jahr auf den Kühlrippen hat.

Beginnen wir beim Monitor; dieser Philips ist noch aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt und hat mit seiner Auflösung von 1280x1024  60Hz nichts mehr mit GAMING-GEFÜHL zu tun. Der G-Master von
iiyama mit Full HD 1080p, 1920 x 1080 ( 2.1 megapixel)  wäre dagegen schon ein Quantensprung. Passend zum Monitor, bedarf es auch einer potenten Grafikkarte. Die GTX 1070 liegt mit ihrer GPU-Leistung von mehr als dem Doppelten vor meiner Radeon HD 7950 (die sich mit ihren 3Gb Speicher sehr schwer tun würde).

Momentan spiele ich HOMEFRONT, der PC wird bei den Straßengefechten im Innenraum sehr warm, auch der Netzteillüfter kommt mit dem Heulen nicht hinterher. Schuld an der Misere ist unter anderem das Gehäuse:
das Netzteil wird noch Oben verbaut (warme Luft wird angesaugt)
die Kabelverlegung hapert (wo sollen sie auch hin)
Belüftung und Endlüftung nur durch zwei 120er Lüfter
Abhilfe würde das Silent Base 800 Window Silver  schaffen, mit den  leisen Lüftern, den vielen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und der Top-Ausstattung.
Den Prozessor habe ich auf 4,2 Ghz getaktet und der Broken 2 hält ihn auch bei Volllast bei 72°C, wenn die Seitenwand des Gehäuses geöffnet bleibt.
Um die neue Konfiguration noch abzurunden wäre ein neues Netzteil, nicht schlecht (mehr Schutzschaltungen, besseres Kabelmanagement und  mehr Energieeffizienz).
Die Zusammenstellung  der Komponenten würde bestimmt für die nächsten Jahre meinen Spieltrieb abdecken. 
 Gerne würde ich den Umbau selbst vornehmen, wenn das für euch in Ordnung geht (Bilder davon bekommt ihr).


Nun möchte ich allen Pimp my PC 2017 Bewerbern viel Glück wünschen.
Danke an das ganze PCGH-Team.

Euer

winnimrs


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmal, wieder eine schöne Aktion von euch und euren Partnern, danke dafür.

Und hiermit möchte ich an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.

Eigentlich wollte ich viel früher schon teilnehmen, aber da ich dachte, wenn ich hierfür eh mein Gehäuse öffnen und fotografieren muss, warum nicht auch gleich mit einem vorgezogenen Frühjahrsputz im PC?
Und da ich das in Ruhe machen wollte, kommt nun erst mein Beitrag für das Gewinnspiel.

Meine Auswahl wäre folgende:
  Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 50 (15 Punkte übrig)

Aus dem einfachen Grund das ich schon länger einen Systemwechsel auf Ryzen in's Auge gefasst hatte, es mir bisher aber aus finanziellen Gründen verkniffen habe, sollte ich allerdings hier ein Z370 abstauben können, wäre ich Coffee Lake nicht gänzlich abgeneigt.
Den Kühler und die Lüfter würde ich gern einfach einmal probieren, man hört ja eigentlich nur gutes über die SW3..., ob sie mein, doch schon sehr leises System, noch ruhiger und Kühler gekühlt bekommen.
Ein 27 Zoll Monitor mit WQHD wäre genau das was ich mir wünschen würde, da mein Full HD Monitor ohnehin die ganze Zeit WQHD mit downsampling darstellt, allerdings mit den bekannten Nebeneffekten wie zu kleine HUD's oder zu kleine Schrift oä, ausserdem würde ich den Blaulichtfilter des iiyama sehr begrüßen.

Sollte ich zu den Glücklichen zählen, würde ich den Umbau, zu gegebener Zeit, gern in Hausarbeit erledigen.



_Ansonsten, da ich immernoch sehr zufrieden bin mit meinem Fractal Design Define R4 und das noch sehr gut in Schuß ist, brauch ich kein neues Gehäuse, die dicke Grafikkarte klingt verlockend, aber da ich erst vor wenigen Monaten auf die GTX1070 umgestiegen bin und mit ihr eigentlich zufrieden bin, würde ich einen Plattformwechsel vorziehen, da es langsam doch Zeit wird, auch wenn "noch" alles erstaunlich gut läuft.
Die GTX1080Ti wäre bei mir wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen. 
Ein neues Netzteil brauche ich derzeit ebenfalls nicht, ich habe erst 2015 das Coolermaster V850 verbaut und ich bin zuversichtlich das dass noch ein paar jährchen ruhig seinen Dienst tut._


*Meine derzeitiges System sieht wie folgt aus:*

*Prozessor:*
Intel Core i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz 		 	

*CPU Kühler:*
Noctua NH-C12P SE14

*Mainboard:*
ASUS P8P67

*Arbeitsspeicher:*
2x 4096 MB Corsair Value Select (DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24)
2x 4096 MB Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto (DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24)
beide Kits mit OC auf 1600 mit 10-9-9-27 Timings

*SSD:*
Crucial M500 mit 240GB

*HDD:*
aktuell nur die...
1TB Western Digital Caviar Black

*Grafikkarte:*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Windforce OC 		 	

*Netzteil:*
Cooler Master V850 		 	

*Lüfter in der Front:*
2x Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-2
Lüfter im Heck:
Noctua NF-A14 PWM

*Gehäuse:*
Fractal Design Define R4 		 	

*Betriebssystem:*
Windows 7


Board, Prozessor, der Corsair RAM und die HDD sind seit 2011 dauerhafte Zimmergenossen, sie sind schon zweimal in ein neues Gehäuse umgezogen, die Grafikkarte wurde in der Zeit dreimal (einmal notdürftigerweise)... gewechselt.
Leider merkt man aber langsam doch etwas die Alterserscheinungen des kleinen i5, er läuft zwar nach wie vor tadellos, aber hier und da könnt es doch wieder etwas mehr Leistung sein.
Wäe schön wenn ich durch das Gewinnspiel einen kleinen Startbonus für den Plattformwechsel hätte um nicht alles selbst zu Schultern.

Und sollte ich nicht gewinne, ist wenigstens mein PC wieder eine Weile sauber. 


Die Systembilder, vor, während und nach dem sauber machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Lüfter am Boden hab ich auch gleich rausgeschmissen, den hatte ich schon länger in Verdacht das er leichtes Lagerschleifen hat und er hat auch wegen der bekannten Befestigung mit den Nippeln der Silent Wings 2 immer beim herausziehen des Staubfilters gestört.

Und nein, ich rauche nicht in der Wohnung, keine Ahnung warum das innen immer so gelblich aussieht. 


Viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## Firebuster (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

tolles Gewinnspiel! 
Gut, dass man zwischen verschiedenen Komponenten (nach Bedarf) wählen kann.

Habe gerade nach Kauf der Oculus Rift feststellen müssen, dass es dort doch manchmal etwas an den Minimum-fps mangelt welches ich meinem nun doch langsam in die Jahre gekommenen Xeon 1230v2 anlaste.

Da ich bereits eine MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G mein Eigen nenne, entscheide ich mich daher für das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC. Intel hat mit dem I7 8700k gezeigt, dass sie für Gamer z. Zt. die bessere Wahl sind (und ich rede hier vom reinen Gamen). Ich hoffe natürlich, dass AMD mit Zen+ und Zen 2 weiter an Intel heran kommt oder sogar nach langer Zeit mal wieder überholen kann.

Hier nun meine Auswahl an Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)
_______________________________________________

Mein aktuelles System (Rest steht in der Signatur):

CPU: Intel Xeon E-3 1230v2
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Speicher: 16GB G.Skill Sniper 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W (frisch gekauft ^^)
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Monitor: AOC C3583FQ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scharkoon (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-TEAM:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dezeite Verbaut habe ich:
i7 4790k
Thermaltake Macho
Asus Maximus Hero VII
16 GB DDR3 Corsair LP Dominator
RX 480K 8GB
Festplatte 1 TB WD
SSD 500GB Crucial
Cooler Master B500 ver.2
Gehäuselüfter sind 3mal Jonsbo (die leuchtenden im Bild oben und 2 Arctic unten (1ner unten ist nicht besetzt).
Das ganze sitzt in einem In Win 303
Monitore:
AOC U2879VF
View Sonix VX2757-MHD 


Begründung und Zusammenfassung:
Ich weiß mein System ist schon eigentlich recht gut und ich bräuchte das upgrade nicht allerdings:
Leider kann ich mit meinem derzeitigen System meinen 4k Monitor nicht befeuern und da ich der einzige Gamer der Familie bin werden alte Teile immer in PCs von Bruder Vater Mutter verbaut da alle spielen aber keiner seinen PC Selbst baut geschweige denn kauft. Also Defakto stelle ich immer 4 PCs. Mein plan Wäre die Grafikkarte und den Lüfter Selbst zu nutzen Meine alte Grafik würde in den PC von meinem Vater die R9 270X TOXIC ersetzten und die R9 270X Toxic würde die XFX 7850 in dem von meinem Bruder ersetzten und diese Grafikkarte könnte die erste Dedizierte Grafikkarte meine Mutter werden, wobei meine Mutter nur Arbeitet am PC da wäre die XFX 7850 verschwendung.
Den Bildschirm würde ich entweder Vater oder Bruder geben (wer netter ist) xD. Da ich alle diese PCs selbst gebaut habe trau mich mir zu die Änderungen Selbst zu schaffen auf Wunsch auch gern mit einem Video bzw Bildmaterial sowieso oder ich kann auch mein PC wenn erwünscht einschicken. Allerdings bin ich nicht gern lange ohne PC.
Ich rüste eigentlich damit dann ganze 4 PCs auf aber die genauen Specs / Innenraumbilder kann ich leider nicht Lifern da ich nichtmehr bei meinen Eltern wohne.

Würd mich freuen wenns klappt. Wenn nicht den Text zu schreiben war auch ganz nett


----------



## zotac2012 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das wäre meine Wunschvorstellung von PCGH für die Aktion Pimp my PC2017!

Mein System:

CPU: Intel I7 4790K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
RAM: 4X4 GB GSKILL Sniper 1866MHz
GPU: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X
Monitor: DELL S2415H IPS
PC Case: Corsair Crystal 570X RGB
SSD: Samsung EVO 250GB
CPU Kühler: ALPHACOOL EISBAER 240mm Black
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9 680 Watt CM
TV Karte:      TT-budget® C-1501 + TT-budget® CI

Um mein System aufzurüsten würde ich  gerne diese neuen Komponenten Verbauen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X 8G [35 Punkte]
iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 [15 Punkte]

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Timmi1812 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine tolle Aktion, an der ich gerne teilnehme!

Mein PC ist aktuell leider nur ein mehrere Jahre altes Notebook und schafft mittlerweile, vor allem aufgrund der Grafikkarte, kein annähernd aktuelles und forderndes Spiel mehr, daher wird es dringend Zeit für eine neuen PC.
Da ich mir diesen sehr bald anschaffen möchte, käme mir der Gewinn gerade recht. 
Ich hoffe es stellt bei diesem Gewinnspiel kein Problem da, dass es ein kom

Mein aktueller PC:
Intel Core i7 4702MQ
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M
8 GB DDR3 L Memory
750 GB HDD
DVD-Super Multi DL Drive
Acer Nplify 802.11a/b/g/n + BT  4.0
17,3 HD+ Acer CineCystral LED LCD

Die gewünschten Komponenten wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Als Prozessor werde ich einen Ryzen 5 1600 nehmen. Das Mainboard wird wahrscheinlich ein AsRock AB350 Pro4 mit 16GB Crucial Ballastix Sport DDR4 RAM. Ergänzen würde ich das ganze um eine 950 Evo 250 GB SSD von Samsung und eine Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD-Festplatte. Alles zusammen werde ich im Phanteks P300 verbauen.
Den Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen wollen.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Leute - da ich die letzten Jahre immer wieder mitgemacht habe, versuche ich auch 2017 mein Glück! 

Meine Upgrades sehen wie folgt aus: 
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

 Mein derzeitiges System ist schon etwas angestaubt und hat gelgentliche Aufrüstungen erfahren.  
@PCGH-Team: Sollte ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein, profitieren meine ALTE KISTE und ich auch gerne von euren OC Skills. Brennt die Mühle frei !!! 

*Mein System: 
*
          Prozessor: i5-3570K @ 4,3Ghz @ Silver Arrow SB-E              
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4              
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares F3-2400C11D-16GAB
Festplatte(n):  Samsung 840EVO 240GB & Crucial M500 480GB              
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX980Ti Gaming ACX2.0+ Backplate
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Zx & Sennheiser RS180              
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 525W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Black Edition
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
Monitor: LG Flatron M2362D - 24"FullHDTV aus 2007 

Die Bilder bitte nicht zerreisen, das Gehäuse war mal ordentlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasMem (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein Altes System
Intel i7 2600K
Asus P8P67 Mainboard
Nvidia 960 4GB Asus
16GB DDR3 Ram
Windows 10

Schöne Grüße aus Memmelsdorf


----------



## Seven-777 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da wolla a mol au dobei si = Da möchte ich doch auch mal mitmachen.

Folgendes habe ich ausgesucht!


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetziges System besteht aus:

MBD:     MSI Z170A GAMING M5 (MS-7977)
CPU:      Intel Core i7-7700K 
GPU:      MSI RX 470 8G
HDD:     WD Blue 1TB (2012) 
RAM:     HyperX Fury DDR4 2666 C15 2x8GB 
Netz:     550 Watt Enermax Revolution Xt II Modular 80+
Moni:     ASUS Designo MX279H

Meine Wahl entschliesst  sich hieraus: Grafikkarte wäre stärker und neuer / leise Lüfter wären praktisch / stärkeres Netzteil wegen grösserer Grafikkarte / neuer Monitor hätte FREESYNC

Die möglichkeit das ganze selber einzubauen ist gegeben - da ich bisher meine Systeme selbst aufgebaut habe, aber immer sehr aufs Budget beschränkt  Stück für Stück in der Jahren...

Mit freundlichen Grüssen - und einer guten Wahl...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Kann ich auch meinen Arbeitskollegen nominieren?

Ich habe gerade seine Kiste hier und die geht mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Zynatrix (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

(Ich werde es anders als viele hier machen, die nur ihre aktuellen Komponenten mit ihrer Wunschhardware reinschmeißen und hoffen, dass sie gewinnen...
Mein Versuch wird es sein deutlich klarzustellen was ich mit der Hardware GENAU vorhabe...)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team und Sponsoren dieser Communityakton,

ein großes DANKESCHÖN an euch! Soetwas gibt es auch nicht alle Tage.
Zunächst stelle ich einmal in aller Kürze mein momentanes, mich ziemlich zufriedenstellendes System vor:

  •CPU: Intel i7 6700k (NOCH nicht übertaktet) --> 4 x 4.00 Ghz
  •CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
  •GPU: PNY Geforce GTX 1070 FE
  •MB: GIGABYTE Z170X Gaming 7
  •PSU: 650WSeasonic (80+ Gold)
  •RAM: 16GB ddr4 2133
  •SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
  •HDD: 2TB Toshiba
  •Laufwerk: LG
  •Case: Sharkoon BW9000-W (Lüfter vorne 1x 120mm, hinten: 1x 120mm, oben: 1x 120mm) <-- mit Sichtfenster


Mir ist bewusst, dass ich KEIN Kabalmanagement habe, ich aber dies ohnehin ändere, da ich momentan ein bisschen (also so ziemlich alles) bei mir umräume und für den PC zukünftig einen Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch haben wird.
Daher muss es auch innen optisch schon was hermachen. 
Kommen wir nun zu den Teilen, die ich mir ausgesucht habe:

  •Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G
  •CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
  •Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120mm)
  •Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 

Nun möchte ich im folgenden darauf eingehen warum ich mir diese Komponenten ausgesucht habe:
Die 1080ti ist näturlich in erster Linie mit ihrer Leistung einfach sehr überzeugend, aber in zweiter Linie passen auch ihre roten Akzente zu meinem Mainboard, sodass die Optik auch noch ufgewertet wird 8um ehrlich zu sein passt die 1070 FE gar nicht bei mir rein, optisch). Meine 1070 werde ich verkaufen, entweder zu einem Freundschaftspreis an einen meiner "Zocker-Buddies", oder es wird auf eBay landen, je nachdem.
Den Dark Rock Pro 3 von be quiet! habe ich gewählt, da die Lamellen und der gesamte Kühlblock MATTSCHWARZ ist! ALTA SIEHT DAS KRASS AUS! No Joke, das war  das Totschlagargument. Zwar kühlt mein Alpenföhn Brocken 2 auch ziemlich gut, aber der Dark Rock Pro ist nocheinmal ein richtiges Stückchen größer... --> bessere Kühlung  (den alten Lüfter verschenke ich an meinen besten Freund, der , ohne Witz, mit dem Intel boxed Kühler spielt)
Stichwort "bessere Kühlung": Darum habe ich statt einem neuen Netzteil die Lüfter gewählt. Denn wenn der PC in Zukunft auf dem Tisch von meinen Blicken durchbohrt wird, dann darf der auch nicht soooo arg laut sein...
 Lösung: Lüfter von be quiet! 
Zur letzten Komponente muss ich nicht viel sagen: Es ist ein Upgrade von 1x 27" auf 2x 27", dann sind die Monitor endlich mal zu zweit . Ich kann es kaum erwarten zu erleben, wenn man mal nicht mitten in der Runde aus dem Spiel tabben muss, um irgendwas im TS nachzuschauen... (sofern ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner bin).

Apropros Gewinn:
Für den Fall, dass ich gewinne würde ich sehr gerne den PC selber zusammenbauen, fürs Ego xD.
Ich habe aber absolut kein Problem damit diesen Vorgang entweder mit Fotos oder per Video zu dokumentieren, sehr gerne sogar!
Gerne stelle ich ebenso "vorher-nachher" Vergleiche an, sofern es gewünscht ist und ich gewinne.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre alles was zu sagen wäre gesagt. 
Somit verabschiede ich mich, wünsche jedem, der dies hier liest einen schönen Sonntag!

Mit frendlichen Grüßen
Zynatrix


----------



## MagikerN (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin liebe PCGH-Team 

Ich habe noch einen PC aus dem Jahre 2011 mit einem i5 2400 Quad Core einer HD 6870 von AMD und einem ASUS P8H61-EVO-m darauf verbaut 8gb DDR3 1333 

Gehäuse habe ich im Moment leider keines weshalb ich die ganze Konstruktion auf einem Karton steht 

Deshalb wünsche ich mir folgendes
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und zu Weihnachten hole ich  mir noch einen AM4 Unterbau mit einem  Ryzen5 1600(x) den AMD braucht Wind in den Segeln 

Würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder aktuelle Titel in vollem Glanz spielen zu können und nicht auf niedirgste Details und reduzierter Auflösung


----------



## Robin13000 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Komponenten sind nach folgenden Kriterien ausgesucht:

Die Grafikkarte habe ich gewählt, weil ich meinen PC langsam mal aufrüsten möchte aber nicht das nötige Geld für eine Highend Grafikkarte zur Hand habe.

Die lüfter habe ich gewählt, weil meine jetztigen viel zu laut sind.

Ein 500W Netzteil ist ausreichend für mein Setup und hat eine bessere Qualität als mein jetziges.

Den Monitor habe ich mir ausgesucht, weil ich auf diesen bereits ein Auge geworfen habe somit war die auswahl ziemlich klar.


Mein derzeitiges Setup besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
Gigabyte Z97-HD3
Sappire r9 390 NITRO
Be quiet pure power lc 630w
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4GB
Crucial MX100 128GB
Seagate Desktop HDD 1T
Custom Wasserkühlung 
Coolermaster Cosmos SE

Wenn ich gewinnen würde, würde ich den PC selber aufrüsten, weil ich sehr viel Spaß daran habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Robin


----------



## Wake (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH,
geile Aktion von Euch und den Herstellern der Komponenten!

Mein PC lief bis vor Kurzem eigentlich tadellos, aber dann kam mir in den Sinn die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten.
Also schnell die alte Karte auf Ebay verscherbelt und ein 2,5 Slot-Monster namens 1080 GLH ersteigert...und das Unheil nahm seinen Lauf.
1. Mal anschalten:
Läuft, also Treiber installieren und Neustart.

2. Mal anschalten:
Treiber läuft auch, also mal schauen ob alles in Ordnung ist mit der Karte.
     NIIICE 74°C max. Temperatur und flüsterleise, kein Lüfterschleifen/Spulenfiepen o.Ä. zu vernehmen .

3. Mal anschalten am nächsten Morgen:
*zzzzt* *pshh* *klack* Nix geht mehr .

4. Mal anschalten:
Lüfter drehen und LEDs leuchten aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz .
So sollte es auch dann für immer bleiben.


Durfte dann Fehlerdiagnose betreiben und musste feststellen, dass weder Mainboard noch CPU (mit geliehenen Ersatzkomponenten getestet) dieses Ereignis überlebt hatten.
Die Grafikkarte konnte ich auch überprüfen und keine Schäden feststellen (Phew!), also per Widerruf zurückgeschickt und meine Aufrüstpläne erstmal auf Eis gelegt.


Darum hier meine Bewerbung um an Pimp my PC 2017 teilzunehmen:

*"Aktuelles" System:*
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K *✝️
*Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 3.0 *✝️
*Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 16GB DDR3-2000 CL9 (2x CMX8GX3M2A2000C9)
Grafikkarte:  - (Fat-Kepler verkauft, 1080 auf Widerruf zurückgesandt) 
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB SSD + Western Digital Red WD60EFRX-68MYMN1 6TB HDD
Netzteil: NZXT HALE90 V2 850W (NP-1GM-0850A)
Gehäuse: NZXT original Phantom white
Monitor: ASUS VG236HE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aktuelles Ersatzsystem:*
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+*
*Mainboard: ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe*
*Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 4GB DDR 400 (2x F1-3200PHU2-2GBNS)
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce 8800 GT Super+ 1GB
Kühler: Thermalright SI-120
Festplatten: Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JS-00NCB1 250GB HDD (+ Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB SSD + Western Digital Red WD60EFRX-68MYMN1 6TB HDD)
Netzteil: NZXT HALE90-650-M 650W
Gehäuse: Lian Li Mainboardschlitten + Tisch white 
Monitor: ASUS VG236HE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Pimp my PC 2017-Aufrüstoptionen:*
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:*
Mainboard: Neue Plattform soll her, da die alte sich in Rauch aufgelöst hat.
Netzteil: Da ich nicht 100%-ig ausschließen kann ob mein 850W Netzteil nicht Mitschuld (obwohl CPU@stock lief und die GPU an 2 verschiedenen PCI-E-Kabeln hing) an der Misere hatte, will ich es gleich gegen ein ordentliches austauschen. Das 650W tickt schon seltsam unter Last, darum wurde auch das 850er organisiert. Hier lautet das Motto: Go big or go home! .
Gehäuse: Mein Phantom wurde bereits zweimal RMAed, einmal weil die LEDs der Lüftersteuerung meinten Disco machen zu müssen und nochmals weil frisch aus dieser RMA ein Gehäuse mit nach innen gebogenem PCI-E-Blech geliefert wurde. Auch cool war, dass ich vorne die Löcher aufbohren musste um bei einem 120-er Lüfter Gummientkoppelungen zu benutzen, da diese partout zu klein waren um sie durchzufädeln. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben, auch deren Lüfter haben keine offenen Halterungslöcher sodass ich diesen bei meinem Ersatzsystem auch nicht am CPU-Kühler mit den Clips fixieren konnte - immer diese Extrawürste von NZXT . Beim Kabel verlegen ist hintenrum recht wenig Platz, muss da immer quetschen. Das Dark Base Pro 900 macht von der Handhabung und auch von der Optik her einen weitaus besseren Eindruck.
Monitor: An dem VG236HE nagt schon der Zahn der Zeit, nicht nur von den Spezifikationen her. Wenn das Teil aus dem Standby aufwacht gibt es manchmal Pixelbrei und nur ein erneutes Aus- und Einschalten hilft dagegen (werde versuchen mal ein Bild davon zu machen, ist aber sehr random). Beim GB2783QSU-B1 ist mir derzeit die höhere 1440p-Auflösung wichtiger als eine hohe Hz-Zahl, da ich nun gefühlt schon ewig auf 1080p rumkrebse (auch mit dem vorhergehendem ViewSonic).

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet, eine neue PC-Plattform aufzubauen.
Vorschweben tut mir das Mainboard mit einem i7-8700K sowie Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4-4000 zu kombinieren. Grafikkartenmäßig entweder gleich eine 1080 Ti oder bis Volta eingraben, muss ich mir noch überlegen (Buildpics werden upgedated).

Besten Gruß,
Wake


----------



## KG1995 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Alle Jahre wieder kommt das Christkind..... aber dafür ist es noch ein bisschen zu früh. Jedoch schadet es sich ja nichts sich mal um ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk bei euch zu bewerben  .

Nach einigen Modifikation, sieht mein 2014 geschaffenes System nunmehr so aus :
-Die Hauptplatine  ASUS Rampage V Extreme, die mit meinem eher nur mäßig übertaktbaren i7 5820K ein einigermaßen harmonierendes Duo abgibt.
-Für die Grafik ist eine wunderschöne Zotac GTX 1080 AMP Extreme zuständig, weswegen meine alte 780Ti nunmehr im Zweitrechner mit nem AMD FX6300  als dedicated ARK Server werkeln muss.
- Das Gehäuse ist ein be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro (Der zwar sinnbefreiteste (hatte vorher NZXT Phatom 820) aber doch beste Zukauf in letzter Zeit. Habe mich unsterblich in das Gehäuse verliebt  .)
-Als PSU werkelt ein be Quiet Dark Power  Pro 10
-CPU-Kühler ist ein Noctua NHD 15S mit schwarzem Lüfter^^
-Monitor ist immer noch ein längst zur Ablösung reifer ASUS 248H
-Der Rest ist vernachlässigbar (RAM, SSD, Blu-Ray etc.. )

Dies wären meine Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 50 (7 Punkte übrig)


Zum Mainboard: Wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte würde längst ein Threadripper in meinem PC schlummern, allerdings liegt dieser aufgrund eines Umzuges, Studiums und Praktikum außerhalb jeder Reichweite.  Allerdings würde mir ein besser  übertaktbarer 6 Kerner (i7 8700K) auch reichen. Ich benutze meinen Pc primär zum spielen und für Autodesk Maya/ Rendermann. Bei letzterem ist mehr Leistung immer praktisch. Da ich auch gerne alte Spiele spiele, stellen die 3,3 GHZ bei nicht Multicore-optimierten Titeln bis heute ein etwas ätzendes Problem dar. Und mehr als 3,9 GHZ schafft mein Montags i7 5820 K nicht. Außerdem könnte ich mit dem neuen Mobo endlich eine M.2 SSD verbauen. Mein Anschluss ist ja leider wegen der Lane-Aufteilung tot, aber dafür bin ich günstig an das R5E herangekommen.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen, würde das  MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC mit einem i7 8700K bestückt werden und mein jetzigen Prozzi in den dedicated Server verbannen .

Zum Lüfter-Set: Ich habe immer noch Lüfterslots im Gehäuse frei. Weitergehend steht auch noch immer das Umrüsten auf eine Wakü an. Und da können ein paar Gehäuse Lüfter mehr nicht schaden. Außerdem sehnen sich die anderen Be Quet Lüfter nach Geschwistern.

Netzteil: Mein gegenwärtiges P10 ist zwar grundsolide, aber doch mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Die Mehrleistung des P11 würde für weitere Festplatten draufgehen. Außerdem benötigen Soundkarte und Laufwerk bei OC auch noch Strom.

Zu guter letzt der Monitor: Ich habe Full HD mittlerweile satt, aber da ich nächsten Monat umziehe haben sich meine Aufrüstpläne in dieser Richtung erledigt.  Außerdem sind 24 Zoll bei meinem überladenden Final Fantasy 14 Interface viel zu wenig. Deshalb der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1.


Tja was verbleibt noch zu sagen? Zusammenbauen würde ich das ganze selbst. Über den Gewinn  würde ich mich abgöttisch freuen und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern ebenfalls viel Glück 

PS: bei den Fotos den Staub einfach ignorieren. Nach meinem Umzug im November erfolgt selbst verständlich mal wieder eine gründliche Reinigung.

Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## izink (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi Hallo liebe Leud!

Meine letzter PC build ist lang her. 2012 etwa erblickte mein i5-3570k das Licht der Welt...seit her lebt er auf der Sabertooth z77 von Asus und tristet sein Dasein mit der gtx 670 als Spielgefährten, eine Asus mit 2 GB VRAM die sich wahrlich abrackert um die CPU noch happy zu machen. Aus der Ferne schaut man auf einen, ebenfalls Asus, 24" ips panel der seine Dienste vorbildlich leistet. 

Um das ganze für die Zukunft nun vorzubereiten wählte ich folgende Punkte;

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und wenn das ganze dann so in meinem Nikolaus Socken landet kann ich die neuen Komponenten freilich selbst montieren. Mit einer 1080 ti und dem Monitor würde ich wieder einen guten Schritt nach vorne machen und mein Lieblings Spiele wie Watchdogs 2 mit vollen Details genießen oder auch gta v... Wow endlich mal die Grafik ausschöpfen was das Spiel ja erst wirklich ausmacht. Das feeling und die Atmosphäre mit den ganzen mods... So Das wäre echt klasse und garnicht in Worte zu fassen! 


Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit bei dieser Sache mit zu machen und ich würde auch ein Video machen wie der Einbau läuft usw! Ui bin gespannt wie en Flitzebogen!!! 

Bis bald....ok


----------



## Pane009 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das wäre die Hardware die ich wählen würde zum pimpen meines Pc´s

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein System Besteht Aktuell aus

Mainboard - Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0

CPU - AMD FX8350 (OC auf 4,4Ghz)

CPU-Lüfter - Thermalright Silver Arrow Ib-e Extreme

RAM - Kingston HyperX Savage 16GB DDR3 1600

GPU - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC 4GB

Netzteil - Thermaltake TR2-S 700W

Gehäuse - Gigabyte Sumo Aurora 4192

SSD - Samsung SSD 840 Evo 256GB

HDD - Seagate 1TB ; Seagate 3TB ; WD 1TB ; WD 320GB


----------



## momolinu (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, moin.

Top-Aktion - ich freue mich schon aufs umbauen!

So würde ich pimpen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig).


Aktuelles System:

ASRock Z97M OC Formula mit
INTEL Core i5-5675C
einer FireCuda SSHD
und OHNE GraKa  [ich wollte eine bessere und hab meine RX480 während des Mining-Booms verkauft, erst so langsam gehen die Preise wieder in die richtige Richtung]
16GB DDR3-RAM von Crucial (mit LEDs die die Auslastung anzeigen, gibt in DDR4 leider immer noch kein Nachfolgeprodukt)
befeuert von einem BeQuiet! Netzteil aus der Power9 Serie (mit dem bin ich immer noch hochzufrieden)


----------



## De_Crebs (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

huhu erst mal super aktion..

Joar nach Aufrüstung auf z170 (ja früher war das das neuste^^) wurde das geld für eine neue gpu und ein netzteil ein wenig eng.
krankheitsbedingt und 
da die Familie und das neue auto so viel frisst ist einfach kein upgrade möglich wobei das NT 530watt be quite (10 jahre fast hat schon auf sokel 775 seine dienste geleistet)
und die 2gb r9 270x (meisten spiele aif low einstellungen) ausgetauscht werden müssten (mag mit streamen anfangen und ma erlich das packt die nicht)

würde mich über diese sachen mega freuen..


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


zur zeit werkelt ein i5 6600k gekühlt von einer Enermax Liqmax II 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
auf einen Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151
mit 8GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666
und einer in die jahre gekommenden r9 270x 2gb
in einen AeroCool Aero-800 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower innen weiß 


lieben gruß De_Crebs


----------



## 23pieces (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Anbei meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe heuer auf einen Ryzen und neuen RAM aufgerüstet, nun fehlt noch die passende Grafikkarte und Zubehör 


*Mein PC*
*Prozessor* Ryzen 1700
*Mainboard* ASUS Prime X370-PRO
*Arbeitsspeicher* Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB
*Festplatte* SK Hynix Canvas SL308 250GB
*Grafikkarte * EVGA 1060 GTX 6GB
*Netzteil* BE QUIET! Pure Power L8 730W
*Gehäuse* Xigmatek Elysium
*Betriebssystem* Windows 10

Und natürlich noch ein Foto vom (noch nicht ganz zusammengebauten) PC


----------



## Bagger8416 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi bei mir würde Gehäuse und Grafikkarte im Focus stehen da mein derzeitiges Gehäuse zu klein ist. Naja die Grafikkarte ist ja auch nicht mehr die jüngste.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD FX8350 @4,4GHz
CPU-Kühler: Fractal design Celsius S36
Mainboard: Gigabyte Ga-990fx Gaming
Ram: 16Gb DDR3 2400MHz Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 
GPU: Asus ROG Gtx 770 Poseidon 2Gb
PSU: Corsair RM 650i
SSD: Mushkin Triactor 480Gb
M.2: Mushkin 120Gb
Gehäuse: OrigenAe S16V mit VF310
Monitor: Asus VS278Q

Was ich mir wünschen würde:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
Da mein OrigenAe S16V leider nicht genug Platz bietet kämpfe ich unter BF1 und Project Cars mit hohen Temperaturen, bei der Graka ist es am schlimmsten mit 80-85 Grad was wiederum auch etwas auf die M.2 abfärbt.
Deswegen  wäre das Be Quiet dark Base 900 optimal für meine Komponenten da es genügend platz bietet.
Dann würde auch die MSI Gtx 1070 X 8G passen also von der länge .
Der Iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 würde sich dank der Msi GTX 1070 X 8G neben meinem AsusVS278Q gut machen um auf 2 Monitoren zocken zu können.


----------



## Cromact (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aktion !

Meine Wahl :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

Mein Pc:
Prozessor Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4,4Ghz
Kühler Mugen 2 REv. B 
Mainboard Gigabyte Z87X - OC
Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 2x 4Gx2
Festplatte Hitachi HDS72101 500GB
            und   Kingston SSDnow 300S3 120GB 
Grafikkarte MSI Twin Frozr Gaming GTX 770 OC edition 2G
Netzteil BE QUIET! 500W 80plus Gold
Betriebssystem Windows 7 Ultimate
Monitor Samsung SyncMasterSA350 23,5 Zoll


----------



## Tarantelmirko (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

CPU: I7 4790k
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Ranger
GPU: GTX 1080 Gigabyte G1 Gaming
Ram: 24 GB 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake X71  TP Edition
Custom Wasserkühlung


----------



## p0rtal (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin! Meine Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System:

OS: Win 10 64bit
Mainboard: Gigabyte H170-HD3 DDR3-CF
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600 @3.30 GHz, Socket 1151 LGA
GraKa: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
Speicher: 2x Corsair DualChannel DDR3 4GB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF


----------



## Nomic (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super geile Aktion schon mal im Vorraus!

Mein Aufrüstkit besteht aus :

Grafikkarte:         MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:            be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil:                be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor:                iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt:                 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Pc Komponenten(Fertig-Pc von Lenovo):

Prozessor:           Intel Core i5 2310
Cpu Kühler:        AVC Modell 
Mainboard:         Custom Lenovo
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB RAM Crucial 
Festplatte:           500GB Seagate Barracuda
Grafikkarte:        Nvidia Quadro FX 1800
Netzteil:               China Böller
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional
Monitor:               HP 2510i

Warum? :

Die Grafikkarte ist erstens schon sehr alt und zweitens eine Quadro und somit nicht wirklich für Gaming geeignet.
Außerdem traue ich dem Netzteil irgendwie nicht , ich hoffe durch ein Markennetzteil von be quiet! wird mein Pc leiser 
und sicherer.

Zum Schluss wäre da noch zu sagen, dass ich alles selber zusammenbauen würde. Ansonsten wünsche ich noch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## Audimax123 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute,
ich finde es echt super das die „Pimp My PC“ Aktion wieder aufs Neue Veranstaltet wird. Auch ich möchte an dieser Aktion teilnehmen, um mein selbstgebauter Rechner mal vorzustellen.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-4790K @4.00 GHz
CPU-Kühler:	Thermalright HR-02 Macho REV. B
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Ranger Z97
RAM: 16GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Netzwerk: ASUS PCE-AC56 AC1300 PCIe WLAN Karte
Datenträger 1: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB	
Datenträger 2: 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM006
Datenträger 3: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
Datenträger 4: Western Digital WD5003ABYX RE4 500GB
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224GB/BEBE DVD Brenner
Gehäuse:  Thermaltake Chaser A31

Das Gehäuse ist von mir selber mit RGB LED-Streifen modifiziert.

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich das Glück haben und gewinnen, würde ich gerne die Komponenten selber einbauen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_Audimax123_


----------



## PapaKrede (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

...hiermit möchte ich mich für eure Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion bewerben.
Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bisherige Hardware:

CPU: i7 6700K
CPU Kühler: Noctua NHD 15
Mainboard: Asus Pro Gaming Z170
RAM: 2x 8GB Kingston Hyperx Ram DDR4 2400 Kit
GPU: Asus Geforce Strix GTX 970
HDD: Seagate 3 TB 
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 256GB, Samsung 830Pro 
Netzteil: be Quiet 630w Pure Power l8
Gehäuse: Fractal Design XL R2
Monitor: Asus VG278HE, Samsung 245B


----------



## Skully_88 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, mal wieder eine Super Aktion von euch!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel i5 4690K
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Mainboard: ASUS Z97-K
Speicher: Crucial Sport 2x8GB DDR3
Festplatten: 2x SSD 250GB, 1x SSD 500GB, 1x HDD 500GB, 1x HDD 2TB
Grafikkarte: XFX R9 290 Double Dissipation 4GB
Netzteil: XFX PRO550W
Soundkarte: Sound Blaster Z
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Monitor: 2x BenQ RL2455

Begründung:
Ich würde mein System gerne ein wenig leistungsstärker  und vor allem leiser bekommen, da die XFX R9 290 unter Last wirklich laut wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klikiss (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Meine Auswahl:* 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Aktuell:*

Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC 3072MB
Lüfter-Set: Sharkoon Tauron Standard-Gehäuselüfter
Netzteil: XFX PRO550W Core Edition 550 Watt
Monitor: Asus PB278QR


Ich würde das Ganze  dann selbst einbauen. Ist einfacher als meinen Rechner durch die Gegend zu schicken.


----------



## sherlock-q (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

die Aktion „Pimp my PC 2017“ ist eine tolle Idee von Euch. 

Die möglichen Aufrüstpunkte haben folgende Konstellation ergeben:

 - Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
 - CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
 - Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
 - Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Liste der derzeitig verwendeten Komponenten:

 - Mainboard: MSI X370 Gaming Pro
 - CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
 - RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury HX424C15FB2K2/16
 - Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580
 - SSD: Samsung 960 EVO - 500GB
 - HDD: Toshiba HDWE160
 - Optisches Laufwerk: Pioneer BDR-S09 (2x)
 - Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
 - Netzteil: Fractal Newton 1000 Watt
 - CPU-Kühler/-Lüfter: Noctua NH-U14S 
 - Gehäuselüfter: Noctua NF-P14s (5x)
 - Monitor: NEC MultiSync EA294WMi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gründe für die ausgewählten Komponenten:

 - Grafikkarte: Performanter als die RX580 + Verbesserung der Innenraumoptik
 - Monitor: Bessere Spieletauglichkeit
 - CPU-Kühler: Erwartung einer höheren Kühlleistung + Verbesserung der Optik
 - Lüfter-Set: Erwartung eines besseren Luftdurchsatzes bei verringtem Geräuschpegel + Optikverbesserung

 Mit besten Grüßen

 Jens


----------



## michelthemaster (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen, vielleicht habe ich ja mal ausnahmsweise Glück 

1. MSI GTX 1080Ti GamingX 11G (35 Punkte)
2. be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkt)
3. be quiet! Shadow Wings3 PWN 3x140mm (3 Punkte)
4. iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte


Mein derzeitiger Rechner:

AMD FX 8320e

MSI SLI Plus AM3+ 970 Board

Gigabyte AMD Radeon R9 280x

8 GB DDR 1600 RAM

Netzteil: Enermax Platimax 500 Watt

Windows 10 Pro

-> Eigentlich müsste mittlerweile das ganze Teil ausgetauscht werden, daher kommt mir eure Aktion sehr gelegen. Auch einen zweiten Monitor würde ich dankend nehmen 


Grüße

Micha

PS: Ich würde auch ein Selbsteinbau bevorzugen, ordentliche Fotos sind kein Problem (dank Systemkamera + ggf. Makro-Objektiv  ).


----------



## topse72 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch*

Servus alle miteinander ,

meine Auswahl für 2017 lautet so:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetztiges System:

Prozessor:                   Intel Core i7-3770K @ 3,50GHz
Prozessor Lüfter:     Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition
Mainboard:                 MSI Mpower Z77
Arbeitsspeicher:      Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit,
Festplatte1:                SSD Samsung Evo 840 256GB
Festplatte2:                Seagate Sata 600 3000GB
Grafikkarte:                MSI 970 Gaming 4GB
Sound:                           Creative Sound Blaster Z retail PCIe
Netzteil:                       BE QUIET! E8-CM 680 Watt
Gehäuse:                      Nanoxia Deep Silence Two
Monitor:                       LG Flatron W2442PA
Betriebssystem:        Windows 10Pro 64-Bit

An der Aktion wollte ich schon letztes Jahr teilnehmen, habs leider verschwitzt. 
Die von mir gewünschten Aufrüstartikel würde ich gerne in meinen PC verbauen. 
Wie ich mit Schrecken feststellen musste, wird dabei auch der Staubsauger zum Einsatz kommen müssen.
Und die Zeit für FullHD am PC ist so ziemlich vorbei. Selbst der Monitor LG W2442 hat für 
Win10 keine Software-Unterstützung mehr.

LG topse


----------



## ReisendeWolke (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählte Produkte:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:

Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
Monitor: BenQ G2400WD LCD
CPU: Intel Core I5 7600K
DDR: Kingston Hyper 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX1070 Quick Silver OC
SSD: ADATA SU800 256GB SATA m2
HDD: Samsung 500GB 
Netzteil: Corsair RMX 650

Hoffe das mit dem Bild klappt so ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozen90 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit Verbaut:

CPU: AMD fx8350
Netzteil: Bequiet 500 Watt Pure Powert
Ram: 16GB Corsair Vengance 1866MHZ
Mainboard: Asus M5A99x Rev 1.1
CPU-Kühler: Standart boxed Kühler
Grafikkarte: Msi 1050 TI Gaming X 4G
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus 
Monitor: Acer G276HL
Festplatte: 250GB Samsung Evo 850 SSD
Laufwerk: Keines Vorhanden

Ich würde alles selbst Einbauen

Bild vom Innenleben
picload.org | 22426344_1537830466271505_3698.jpg


----------



## Jawuest (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team, 
zufällig hab ich von eurer "Pimp my PC" Aktion gelesen und dachte sofort daran teilzunehmen. Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres zum ersten Mal einen Gaming PC selbst zusammengestellt, nachdem ich jahrelang zuerst auf einem "Aldi" Rechner mit einer nachträglich aufgerüsteten GTX 650 Ti und einem neuem Netzteil (Thermaltake Hamburg 530 W) gespielt habe. Fürs Studium habe ich mir einen leistungsfähigeren Laptop zugelegt (Lenovo Y500) um auch mobil arbeitsintensive Software nutzen zu können. Dies war natürlich nur ein Vorwand um einen guten Gaming Laptop zu rechtfertigen  Mit externer Peripherie und Bildschirm vom vorherigen Desktop PC habe ich die letzten Jahre gut verbracht. Mit dem Erscheinen der Ryzen CPUs habe ich mich jedoch nach langem überlegen dazu entschlossen mir mal einen richtigen Desktop PC zusammenzustellen. Nach mehreren Monaten Recherche (unter anderem auch dank eurer Hilfe) stand dann mein neues System fest.

Prozessor: Ryzen 5 1600X
Kühlung: be quiet! Silent Loop 240
Mainboard: Gigabyte Gaming 3 B350
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4  2666 MHz
Festplatte(n): Samsung 960 EVO 500 GB & Western Digital Black SATA 2TB 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX1060 6GB GamingX 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W (aus altem PC übernommen)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
Monitor: HP 27vx (HP 27vx) (war bereits vorhanden)

Die Leistung des PCs ist eine enorme Steigerung im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen Desktop PCs und zu meinem Laptop. konnte ich davor die Spiele nur auf niedrigen oder mittleren Einstellungen flüssig spielen, kann ich jetzt vieles auf hohen Grafik Einstellungen spielen. Da ich soweiso nur einen Full HD Monitor nutze und ich nicht geplant hatte einen WQHD oder 4K Monitor zu erwerben, dachte ich dass die GTX 1060 mir gute Dienste für einen einigermaßen günstigen Preis (noch vor den Mining-Preisanstiegen) liefert. Jedoch merke ich schon, dass die Grafikkarte gerade so ausreicht um neuere Titel auf gerade über 30 FPS bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen und sollte ich auf WQHD oder 4K aufrüsten wird das bestimmt eng werden. Besser geht natürlich immer weshalb ich mir die folgenden Komponenten ausgesucht habe:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Fokus für mich steht eine bessere Grafikkarte, da ich mit der 1060 zwar zufrieden, jedoch nicht begeistert bin. Ich habe mich für die Kombination aus 1080 und WQHD Monitor entschieden, da diese für mich mehr Sinn ergibt, als eine 1080Ti mit einem FullHD Monitor. Sollte ich gewinnen, werde ich meinen bisherigen und den neuen Monitor (beide 27 Zoll) zwar nebeneinander betreiben, zum Spielen wahrscheinlich aber nur einen verwenden, da mich bei Multimonitor Setups der schwarze Balken zwischen den Monitoren schon stört. Daher lieber einen besseren Monitor als zwei "mittelmäßige". Der Großteil der Punkte gehen somit für Grafikkarte und Monitor drauf. Da ich mit der Silent Loop recht zufrieden bin und mein Netzteil definitiv ein Upgrade benötigt habe ich mich für das be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500W entschieden. Im Zusammenspiel mit der GTX 1080 liegt die Auslastung laut Kalkulator von be quiet bei etwa 77% was ja in einem guten Lastbereich liegt und für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ohne Aufrüstung reichen sollte. Das 700W Netzteil wäre wahrscheinlich zu groß und da ich nicht vorhabe es beim Übertakten zu übertreiben reichen die 500W wahrscheinlich dicke. Da ich das Pure Base bereit habe ersetze ich lieber die beiliegenden Pure Wings durch die Shadow Wings, die dann hoffentlich etwas leiser sind. 

Ich bin gespannt wie ihr euch entscheidet und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück! Ich finde es spannend, die unterschiedlichen Geschichten zu lesen und zu sehen, welche Kombinationen sich so ergeben.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder meines aktuellen PCs:
EDIT: Wer sich wundert, warum auf dem Bild ein Corsair RAM abgebildet ist: Der hat leider nicht richtig funktioniert, weshalb ich mich für den Kingston entschieden habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße 
Jan


----------



## agepee1337 (15. Oktober 2017)

*Pimp my PC 2017*

Meine gewählten Aufrüstkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Xeon 1231v3
Mainboard: Asus H97-Plus
RAM: 2x Crucial 8GB PC3-12800 und 2x Kingston 8GB PC3-12800
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 970
SSD: Samsung Evo 960 1TB
HDD1: WD Black 1TB
HDD2: WD Green 3TB
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E7 PCGH-Edition 600W CM
DVD-Brenner
Cardreader
No-Name-Gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opa_Apo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Während ich langsam angefangen habe die Komponenten für meinen neuen PC zu kaufen, habe ich das PCGH-Magazin gelesen und was erfahre ich? PCGH startet "Pimp my PC" wieder! So ein Zufall! 

Mein Abenteuer mit PCs fing schon etwas her. Angefangen ist es wegen meinem Vater, der den Intel Pentium 120 Rechner mit eine Voodoo Karte nach Hause gebracht hat. Danach hatten wir den AMD Athlon XP 1800+ und dann den 2500+ einmal mit Gainward Geforce Ti 4200 GS und später mit XFX 6800 GS gepaart. Die CPUs ließen sich so schön übertakten  
Jetzt kommen wir schon zu meinem aktuellen PC, den ich mir vor dem Studium geholt habe. Es ist ein Asus N61JQ-JX096 Laptop. Ich suchte eine starke Konfiguration, die für das Arbeiten an der Uni tauglich wäre aber auch etwas spielen am Abend erlauben würde.
Der Laptop hatte initial folgende Komponenten verbaut:
CPU: Intel i7-740QM
GPU: ATI (noch nicht AMD ;D ) Mobility Radeon HD 5730 1GB
RAM: 4GB von Hynix
Ziemlich schnell habe ich die 4GB mit 8GB Corsair Vengeance ersetzt. Mit diesen Komponenten konnte ich locker solche Spiele wie die Stalker-Serie, Crysis 3, den ersten "neuen" Tomb Rider oder sogar Metro 2033 spielen. Langsam kam aber der Laptop in die Knie. Ich habe eine kurzfristige Lösung gefunden und habe die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt. Die alte Paste war schon Steinhart (Fotos angehängt).

Jetzt ist aber leider schon die Zeit gekommen, dass der Laptop einfach zu schwach ist. Ich brauche kein Laptop mehr, deswegen kaufe ich schon langsam die Komponenten für den neuen Desktop-Rechner ein. Das Gehäuse, die Festplatten, Tastatur, Maus und den Kühler, habe ich schon.
Es sind: Fractal Design Node 304, 2 x 2TB Hitachi und Noctua NH-D15.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn PCGH, MSI, BeQuiet! und iiyama mich mit folgenden Komponenten unterstützen wurden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich noch den AMD Ryzen mit eine X370 Mainboard kaufen. Das wäre bestimmt ein traumhafter Rechner mit dem ich nächste 6 oder 7 Jahre arbeiten und spielen könnte.
Danke an Euch und an die Sponsoren. Eine tolle Initiative! Allen Anderen, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Lolowolo (15. Oktober 2017)

*Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:

CPU: Amd Ryzen 5 1600X
MB: Asus B-350 Plus
Graka: Asus Strix GTX 1070 8GB OC
Monitor: Asus VG248QE
Netzteil: 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Be quiet! Silent Base 800 + 2 zusätzliche be quiet! Pure Wing 2 Lüfter 140mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cernyi (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moinsen,

mein PC und vorallem meine Monitore könnten so langsam mal ein paar Upgrade gebrauchen. Von daher würde sich eure coole Aktion hier förmlich anbieten, endlich mal was an der Situation zu ändern.

Zum Upgraden könnte ich folgendes gebrauchen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuell habe ich folgendes verbaut:*

*Prozessor:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 16 GB DDR3 1600 Cruscial Ballistix Sport (2x8GB)
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte Windforce 3X GTX970 4GB GDDR5
*Festplatte:* 250GB SSD von Samsung 840 EVO & 2TB Western Digital Red
*Netzteil:* 600W BeQuit Straight Power CM87+
*CPU-Kühler:* BeQuit ShadowRock2
*Gehäuse:* CoolerMaster HAF XB EVO
*Monitore:* 1x SyncMaster SA350 (22") & 1x SyncMaster S22B300 (22")
*Lüfter:* 2x 140x140 BeQuit ShadowWings

Die beiden Monitore sind auf jeden Fall so langsam fällig. Tun noch Ihren Zweck, aber ein bisschen größer dürfte es schon gerne alles sein. Und der Monitor wäre perfekt für meine Monitorpläne. Da ich mir wieso schon einen Monitor von iiyama ausgeschaut haben nur aus der Red Eagle Serie. Und denn wären beide Monitore Edge-To-Edge. Damit würden die nervig großen Rahmen endlich verschwinden, die mich seit Jahren ärgern. Und der Monitor meiner Mutter spinnt auch schon rum, so könnte Sie denn einen von meinen beiden bekommen.

Grafikpower kann man nie genug haben von daher auch eine bessere Grafikkarte, die aktuelle ist jetzt auch schon über 2 Jahre alt, vorsorglich austauschen wäre nie falsch 

Der aktuelle Shadow Rock 2  ist gut und kühlt auch gut, aber die Wakus von BeQuit haben mich schon Interessiert seit dem sie angekündigt wurden. Bisher fehlte nur der passende Anreiz sich die zu holen. Gehäuse-technisch haben mich die BeQuit Dark Base Pro 900 Gehäuse auch schon lange angesprochen. Sehr funktional sehr gut den eigenen Bedürfnissen zum anpassen und Farbig würde das Gehäuse sogar zum Gaming-Stuhl passen, da dieser ebenfalls Orange Elemente besitzt. Zusätzlich ist das aktuelle Gehäuse etwas zu Groß an seinem derzeitigen Standort und behindert manchmal etwas.

Sonst bin ich mit dem System zufrieden, vllt. nochmal eine NVME SSD rein um noch etwas mehr Performance Gewinn zu bekommen. Der Xeon ist nicht mehr das aktuellste, aber bisher hat er meinen Ansprüchen immer noch genügt. Daher auch kein Mainboard sondern lieber die Grafikkarte, da ich lieber noch etwas warten würde mit Prozessor-Wechsel inkl. CPU und Arbeitsspeicher. Da würde doch gleich wieder etwas mehr Geld ausgeben, als gewollt.  Soll ja auch "Pimp My PC" werden und nicht am Ende ein neuer 

Den Umbau würde ich selbstverständlich auch selbst in Angriff nehmen. Wenn man schon aus der Branche kommt, muss man es ja auch selbst machen  Kabelbaum muss schon richtig ordentlich sein und nach meinen Maßstäben geordnet sein 

Vielen Dank für die coole Aktion
Viele Grüße


----------



## Jason4iQ (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren von PCGH :b

Da sowieso auf die neuere Plattform 1151 umsteigen will, da mein Sockel 1150 nicht mehr viele Aufrüstungsmöglichkeiten bietet, würde sich das Angebot von PCGH sehr gut eignen bzw anbieten  
Außerdem ist mein aktuelles Gehäuse leider so aufgebaut, dass man kaum etwas vom Innenleben erkennen kann (hat mich damals nicht gestört), was aber mit der neuen Hardware definitiv ein Muss wäre. Da gefällt mir das schlichte und dezente 600er von be quiet! deutlich am besten. Der Große Prozessorkühler würde dem i7-7700k sehr gut stehen und genug Kühleistung bieten, selbst wenn ich mal ein paar mehr stunden spielen sollte  
Auch wenn mein System für viele noch super ist, würde ich mich trotzdem über diese Zuckerperlen der Hardware freuen. Trotzdem gönne ich denen, die noch schlechte Hardware haben mehr, denn die Leute sind 'schlechter' dran als ich 

Ausgewählt habe ich dafür diese Komponenten:

*Mainboard:* MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 50 (17 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus den folgenen Teilen und ein umstieg auf den neueren Sockel gerade in Hinblick auf kommende Spiele ist überlegenswert 

*Mainboard:* ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer
*CPU:* i5-4690K @3,8GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Freezer i11
*RAM:* GeiL DDR3 16GB @ 1866Mhz
*Grafikkarte:* ASUS Strix GTX 1060 OC @6GB
*Gehäuse:* Zalman Z9 Plus gedämmt
*Monitor:* ASUS VG248QE

Tut mir leid für die schlechte Fotoqualität, aber mein Smartphone ist nicht das beste 

Viele Grüße, Enrico


----------



## WingMan88 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Leistungsstark, flott und flexibel soll er sein, der PC. 
Möglichst leise, stromsparend ebenso, zusätzlich noch gut aussehen und nicht zu groß soll er auch noch sein.  

Meistens Eigenschaften, die kein System komplett abdecken kann. 

Mein jetziger PC hat immerhin eine Eigenschaft: Er ist kompakt – besser gesagt klein. 
Na ja und leise ist er eigentlich auch, jedenfalls im Idle. 
Beim Zocken macht sich allerdings das kleine Gehäuse negativ bemerkbar. 
Der Innenraum erhitzt sich stark, und alle Lüfter und auch das oben liegende Netzteil drehen auf. 
Leistungsstarke Komponenten lassen sich so nicht verbauen. 
Die vorhandenen guten Komponenten von be quiet und MSI können hier nur die Misere lindern, aber keine Wunder vollbringen. 
Der Platz reicht einfach nicht aus!!!

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon MA-M1000 (mATX)
Mainboard: Asus A88XM-Plus FM2+ (mATX)
Prozessor: AMD A10 7850K auf 4,1 Ghz übertaktet
Speicher: DDR3 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Silber
Netzteil: be quiet System Power 7 Non-Modular
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Shadow Rock TopFlow
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 512GB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming 6G
Lüfter: Je 1 120mm + 140mm be quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM Lüfter
Monitor: Dell UH2414H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es steht also fest: Mit dem jetzigen Gehäuse ist es kaum möglich, den PC aufzurüsten. 
Daher muss auf jeden Fall ein neues Gehäuse her. 
Ganz oben auf der Wunschliste steht ebenfalls ein 27-Zoll-Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung. 
Als Softwareentwickler kann man gar nicht genug Platz auf dem Bildschirm haben. 
Allerdings verlangt die höhere Auflösung bei Spielen wiederum nach mehr Leistung der Grafikkarte als die jetzige GTX 1060 bieten kann. 
Ein neues modulares Netzteil mit etwas mehr Power würde nicht nur der Optik dienen, sondern das ganze System auch fit für zukünftige Erweiterungen machen.

Damit stehen meine persönlichen Wunschkomponenten fest:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Detail:

Der Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 bietet nicht nur die erforderliche Größe und die hohe Auflösung in 2560 x 1440, sondern zusätzlich auch noch ergonomische 70 Hz.

Die Grafikkarte MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G stellt genügend Leistung für die geforderte Auflösung bereit, bleibt dabei jedoch genügsam, kühl und leise. 

Das Gehäuse be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black sieht gut aus, bietet ausreichend Platz und Belüftung für alle Komponenten und ist dennoch kompakt. Das Seitenteil aus getöntem Glas sieht super aus, und dank Lüftersteuerung können sogar die vorinstallierten Lüfter weiterhin genutzt werden. Die restlichen Lüfterplätze werden mit den vorhandenen Silent-Wings bestückt und per PWM gesteuert. Das aktuelle System nebst großem CPU-Kühler kann weiter verwendet werden. Für kommende Systemwechsel können auch ATX-Boards verbaut werden, die preislich oftmals nicht teurer sind, aber meistens mehr Features wie zusätzliche Lüfteranschlüsse bieten.

Das Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt ist modular und schafft dadurch mehr Ordnung und dank gesleevter Kabel auch eine schönere Optik im System. Bis zu 93% Effizienz und der Silent-Wings-Lüfter tun ihr übriges. 700 Watt sollten auch für alle kommenden Erweiterungen ausreichen. 

Im nächsten Jahr gibt’s dann eine neue Ryzen- oder eine Coffee-Lake-Plattform dazu. 

Ich freue mich schon darauf, meinen PC „aufpimpen“ zu können. Ansonsten wünsche ich den Gewinnern schon jetzt viel Freude an der neuen Hardware. 
Dem PCGH-Team gebührt ein großes Lob für die tolle Aktion.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Editi0n (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
habe mich mal hier registriert und versuche mal mein Glück. 
Danke euch für das Gewinnspiel.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD FX 6300
GPU: Nvidia 8800 GTS
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M LX3
RAM: Irgendein No Name 8GB
Festplatte: Samsung 250GB
Netzteil: Auch irgendein No Name ATX460HM
Gehäuse: Weiß ich nicht mehr, war ein Komplett PC

Ja, wie man sieht, kann ich fast gar keine Spiele spielen. 
Über Spiele wie GTA V usw. brauch ich gar nicht zu denken.
Kann grad mal LoL und Garrys Mod usw. spielen.
Die 1080 in Kombination mit dem 144Hz Monitor ist einfach ein Traum, zwar kein GSync aber egal.
So könnte ich endlich die neuen Spiele mit meinen Freunden spielen. 
Die Standard Gehäuse Lüfter sind auch nicht die leisesten und da passen die Silent Wings denke ich mal ganz gut.
Sollte ich gewinnen, müsste ich mir nur noch die hälfte kaufen.
Nochmal Danke für das Gewinnspiel!

Gruß,
Edit

-------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## destroyer008 (15. Oktober 2017)

*Aufgepimpter PC als Weihnachtsgeschenk für jüngeren Bruder!*

[size=+2]Hallo liebes PC-Games-Hardware-Team![/size]

[size=+1]Ich möchte mich hiermit bei dieser tollen Aktion bewerben, *um meinem jüngeren Bruder ein großartiges Weihnachtsgeschenk machen zu können!*
Noch spielt er auf meinem alten Computer, den ich mir vor vielen Jahren zusammengestellt hatte, doch beschwert er sich immer wieder, dass sein Lieblingsspiel Star Wars: Battlefront andauernd ruckelt, obwohl er auf niedrigen Details spielt. Er spart schon selber, um irgendwann aufrüsten zu können (aber das bischen was er anspart wird nicht viel bringen). Ich wohne zwar nicht mehr bei meinen Eltern, helfe bei Hardware-Fragen aber immer meiner Familie und berate auch ein wenig meinen Bruder.
Da meine Eltern immer knapp bei Kasse sind und Weihnachten aus diesem Grund letztes Jahr für meinen 16-jährigen Bruder in's Wasser gefallen ist, habe ich mir gedacht, dass dies die Chance ist ihn dieses Weihnachten zu überraschen. Ich selber brauche die Teile nicht, weil ich meinen eigenen PC erst letztes Jahr aufgerüstet habe.
Der Gedanke ist, dass ich die Computerteile meinen Eltern geben würde, die diese dann unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen könnten. Mein Bruder ist genauso Computerverliebt wie ich und da ich ein akzeptables System für mich selber habe, möchte ich ihm die Freude zu Teil werden lassen.

Hier sind die Daten des jetzigen Systems:

*
CPU: AMD FX-6300 (0815 Standard-Lüfter)

GPU: AMD Radeon R9 270 von Sapphire

Mainboard: ASROCK 970 Extreme 4

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB RAM

Netzteil: be quiet! dark power pro 11 650w

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28

Monitor: Asus VS228DE
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Teile, die uns sehr helfen würden sind:

*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
*
Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Begründung:*

Die alte R9 270 ist für die neuen PC-Spiele in 1080p leider echt nicht mehr ausreichend und eine GTX 1080 wäre eindeutig das Highlight, aber auch ein neuer und vor allem leiserer Kühler wäre wichtig, denn der alte heult ständig auf und macht unglaublichen Lärm.

Mein Bruder zockt zudem immer noch auf meinem alten Monitor, der auch schon die ein oder andere Macke aufweist, und ein schicker neuer Monitor, der auch das Potential der neuen GTX 1080 ausnutzt wäre ideal. 

Und um die CPU als Leistungsbremse muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, denn wie schon erwähnt spart mein Bruder jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr, um seinen PC aufrüsten zu können und ich würde mit ihm eine neue CPU suchen und ein passendes Mainboard besorgen. Ich habe da an die Ryzen 5 1600 gedacht, oder auch eine I3 oder I5 von Intel.

Das Gehäuse wäre natürlich noch einmal das Sahnehäuptchen, denn das alte fällt langsam aber sicher auseinander. 


Ich möchte noch einmal allen Leuten hier viel Glück wünschen und mich bei der Redaktion bedanken, dass ihr eine so tolle Aktion macht, denn viele können sich ein solches Upgrade einfach nicht leisten und ihr macht's möglich! Dafür einen Daumen hoch! 

*Auf jeden Fall Vielen Dank!!!*[/size]


----------



## Thimo1997 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team, 

Erst einmal wollte ich mich wieder für die Pimp my PC-Aktion bedanken, welche ihr jedes mit euren Sponsoren auf die Beine stellt. Ich spiele schon seit meinem 8 Lebensjahr leidenschaftlich Spiele die ich von meinem Vater bekommen habe. Angefangen hat es mit Age of Empires , Die Siedler, Stronghold, Anno und Empire Earth. Ich bin noch heutzutage ein riesiger Fan von sowohl, RTS als auch von rundenbasiereden Strategiespielen. Zudem bin ich ein riesiger Fan von Rust, CS:Go und momentan von Divinity Original Sin 2. Nachdem mein alter Monitor kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich in einen ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278QR investiert, welches ein 165hz und 1440p Monitor ist. Dank meinem momentanen System wird es sehr schwierig die meisten Spiele die etwas mehr Grafikleistung fordern in 1440p und akzeptablen FPS zu spielen. In zB. in Divinity Original Sin 2 hab ich in einem Fight mal so um die 18-30 FPS, welches nicht weiter schlimm in dem Spiel ist da es rundenbasierend ist, aber schön und flüssig ist was anderes, in Rust je nach Server mit niedrigsten Einstellungen 55FPS. 

Mein aktuelles System:  
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger Intel Z170  
CPU: i7 6700k  
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition  
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengance 3000Mhz 
GPU: 4GB MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming  
SSD: Crucial MX300 525GB 
HDD: WD Cavier Blue 500GB, Seagate Baracuda 1Tb   
Gehäuse: Fractal Define S  
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Pure Wings 2 140mm, 2x vorinstallierte Lüfter des Gehäuses   
Netzteil: Corsair RM650x  
Monitor: ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278QR 


Ausgewählte Produkte  
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)  
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)  
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)  
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)  

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)  

Warum habe ich mich für die Hardware entschieden? 

MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G: 
  Nachdem ich mir den neuen Monitor angeschafft hatte, wollte ich mir eig. eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, aber dank des Minings sind die Preise so explodiert, dass ich erstmal abwarten wollte bis sich alles stabilisiert. Mit meiner MSI 960 4G bin ich für 1080p eig. zufrieden. Nicht perfekt, aber auch nicht allzu schlecht. In 1440p mit vernünftigen Einstellungen sieht das ganze schon anders aus. Rust ist nur mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen spielbar und trotz alledem nicht wirklich stabil, Divinity Original Sin sieht mit mittleren Einstellungen vollkommen ok, aber stabil FPS sind was anderes. An Spiele wie BF1 wollte ich mich eig. herantrauen aber dachte zu mir, dass das wahrscheinlich nicht gut ausgehen wird und habe es deswegen gelassen.  

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3: 
  Mit meinem EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition, bin ich vollkommen zufrieden, er macht das was ich wollte. Ich läuft unhörbar und ist zuverlässig. Am liebsten hätte ich keinen Cooler oder Netzteil genommen, weil ich mit beiden top zufrieden bin. Aber gegen einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 gibt es nichts einzuwenden  . 

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM:  
  Ich habe mir erst vor ca. 3 Wochen bei Amazon 2x die Pure Wings 2 140mm bestellt, die drei neuen würde ich dann mit den vorhandenen Fractal Lüftern austauschen, und noch einen extra in den Boden einbauen. Sie laufen bei mir sehr leise und darauf lege ich eig. immer das Hauptaugenmerk.  

iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 
  Wer hat denn nichts gegen einen zweiten Monitor, gerade wenn der einen geschenkt wird und der alte kaputt gegangen ist? 

Das war es eigentlich schon. Viel Glück an alle anderen Bewerber. 

LG Thimo


----------



## Ethery (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

//////////  Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2017  //////////

Eine richtig geile Aktion !

Da ich Pimp my Pc seit 2015 verfolge, dachte ich mach einfach mal mit.
Uns zwar habe ich vor kurzem von einem Phenom x6 1055T auf einen i7 2600K gewechselt und habe gleich zudem mir das Cooler Master Maker 5 Case gekauft und
gegen das ältere Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 Case getauscht. Zudem von standart Kühler auf die Cooler Master Liquid 240 aufgerüstet.

Was also könnte man jetzt noch "Sinnvoll " aufrüsten ?

Da dachte an die Grafikkarte und den Monitor.

Verbaute Hardware:

➔ PSU: Be Quiet! Straight Power 10
➔ CPU : Intel Core I7 2600K
➔ GPU : ASUS AMD R9 280x
➔ RAM : 16 GB RAM HyperX
➔ HDD : 1x SSD  // 3x HDD
➔ MOBO: ASUS P8P67
➔ Monitor: ACER P221w

/////  ! MEIN WUNSCH WÄRE WIRKLICH !  /////

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Und das wäre es schon. 

Die 1080 reicht für das was ich mache voll kommend aus, und reicht auch noch für den i7 2600K.
Der Monitor soll endlich meinen alten acer ersetzen, der einfach nur langsam, niedrig aufgelöst ist und auf längerer Zeit an den Augen schmerzt.
Abhilfe, wer es glaubt oder nicht war als Geschenk eine Gunnar Brille von einem Bekannten.


----------



## Dreiengelspack (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, freue mich sehr das ihr wieder so eine Aktion auf die Beine gestellt habt.

Ich würde mich sehr über folgende Auswahl freuen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System ist momentan leider nur eingeschränkt nutzbar, da meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr funktionstüchtig ist. Ich hatte sie gebraucht gekauft und nun nach wenigen Monaten hat sie schon ihr letztes gegeben.
Ich bin Student und dementsprechend war der Aufbau meines Systems an sehr begrenzte Mittel gebunden und fast alles gebraucht gekauft.

Es besteht aus:
Mainboard: MSi Z270 Gaming M5
RAM: Ballistix Sportlt 16gb 2400mhz -Kit
CPU: Intel I5 7500
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
GPU: Msi GTX 970 4G (defekt)
Netzteil: be quiet! Powerzone 850W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BW9000
Monitor: NEC multisync ea221 (von meinem Dad ausgeliehen)

Das System reicht momentan um das Uni-Zeug zu machen, jedoch ist Zocken oder Filme schauen da nicht optimal.
 Meine Auswahl setzt sich deswegen auf die Hoffnung aus, endlich mal wieder gute Games zocken zu können um im Ausgleich zur Uni mal wieder bisschen entspannen zu können und da sollte es schon eine zukunftsfähige GraKa sein.
Das Gehäuse ist das was ich schon lange suche und als bei allen Restposten mal schaue um irgendwo ein Schnäppchen von be quiet zu ergattern, da ich zum einen ein leistungsfähiges Gehäuse benötige, da es im Sommer im Dachgeschoss sehr warm wird und die LEDs im inneren durch die Glasseite sehr gut zur Geltung kommen, was leider bei meinem momentanen Gehäuse beides nicht so wirklich zu trifft.

Und ich entschuldige mich für das schreckliche Kabelmanagement auf den Bildern, jedoch ist das mein erster selbstgebauter PC und da hab ich noch nicht so den Durchblick gehabt, wie es korrekt eingebaut wird.

Danke für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## BeaverCheese (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team.

Als Erstes mal vielen Dank für diese schöne Aktion.
Auch wenn ich bisher bei sämtlichen Verlosungen leer ausgegangen bin, macht ihr doch den Gewinnern jedes Jahr eine große Freude.
Und allein die Teilnahme und das Warten auf die Bekanntgabe machen immer wieder Spaß.

Meinen aktuellen PC habe ich letztes Jahr gebaut und ich bin, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, auch noch zufrieden damit.
Aber da gibt es halt doch etwas, was ich gerne geändert hätte: 

Die 980 Ti ist keine schlechte Karte, aber sie schafft es z.B. nicht mein Lieblingsspiel Company of Heroes 2 mit höchsten Einstellungen komplett ruckelfrei darzustellen.
Selbst bei 1080p, womit wir beim Monitor wären.
Mein Asus BE229QLB ist nur 21,5 Zoll groß und hat nur ein 60Hz-Panel. Das ist ziemlich klein und geht bei langer Betrachtung echt auf die Augen.
Daher würde ich auch hier gerne aufrüsten.

Der Rest des Computers ist für meine Ansprüche noch vollkommen ausreichend und kann erstmal so bleiben.

Hier die Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Mastercase Maker 5 mit Noctua NF-A14 FLX
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Mainboard: MSI Z170A MPower Gaming Titanium
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-6700K
Kühlung: Be Quiet! Silent Loop 240 mit Noctua NF-F12 PWM
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z 2800 CL 15
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified
SSD: Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1TB 
Monitor: Asus BE229QLB

Meine Wahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die Karte gerne selbst einbauen.

Gruß


----------



## HorstPferdinand (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So da Versuche ich doch auch mal mein Glück. Geht mir wohl auch wie den meisten warum ich an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehme. Die eigene Hardware ist nicht so ganz dass was man haben möchte und irgendwie fehlt das Geld.

Mein Setup zurzeit:

Gehäuse: Nox Xtreme Raiden SX	
Netzteil: Aerocool E78-730	
Mainboard: Prime B350-Plus
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 1600x
Kühlung: 	Scythe Katana 4 SCKTN-4000
Arbeitsspeicher: 	Corsair DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 Kit
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 270X GAMING 2048MB 
SSD: SSD 120GB 515/550 Chronos SA3 MSK
HDD: Samsung 500 GB SAT2
Monitor: LG FLATRON W2361V

Ich hatte jetzt mal etwas Geld in die Hand genommen um von meinem alten AMD Phenom X2 965BE  aufzurüsten. Hatte leider nicht mehr gereicht für alles 
Und somit zu meiner Auswahl.  Würde gerne die alte Grafikkarte in Rente schicken, da auch bei vielen Spielen un niedrigen Details ihr die Puste ausgeht. 
Eine GTX 1070 würde für meine Ansprüche an Grafik für eine ganze Weile reichen, und auch gut mit dem QHD Monitor zusammenarbeiten. 
Zu Guter letzt das Gehäuse und Netzteil. Sind beide nun auch schon 7 Jahre alt, an ersterem hat sich meine Nichte mal zu schaffen gemacht und einige schöne Aufkleber angebracht wie man vielleicht auf den Bildern sieht.
Das Netzteil fällt wohl langsam unter die Kategorie Böller, und misst leider eh einen zweiten Anschluss für die CPU was sich bei Vollast mit einem Absturz des Systems äußert.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Würde in alter Manier das ganze selbst einbauen, einmal die Post Sendung ist ja auch viel besser für die Umwelt als schwere PC Gehäuse hin und her zu senden.


----------



## Lemonade (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich erstmal für diese tolle Aktion bedanken. Ich verfolge eure Artikel schon seit längerem über eure Facebook Seite und nachdem ich jetzt diese Aktion gesehen habe, habe ich mir auch erstmal einen Account erstellt. Mein derzeitiger Computer ist nun 2 Jahre alt, funktioniert zwar noch für meine derzeitigen Spiele ganz gut, doch auch ich würde ihn gerne Aufrüsten.

Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet folgende Komponenten:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Sockel 1150 ATX
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Broken Eco
RAM: 16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600
GPU: ASUS STRIX GTX 970 4GB
SSD: Crucial MX100 SSD 128GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB + Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM010 1 TB
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 midi tower
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 630Watt CM
Monitor: Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) Monitor 


Meine ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)


Die Installation der neuen Komponenten würde ich mit einem guten Freund von mir vornehmen.


----------



## Lapan85 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

ich lese PCGH schon seit der ersten Ausgabe (war es 2000?) immer wieder sporadisch (2-3 Hefte pro Jahr) und habe jetzt zum ersten mal von der "Pimp my PC" Aktion gehört.
Finde ich echt super die Aktion, und da ich dringend eine neue Grafikkarte -meine Radeon 7870 darf jetzt langsam mal in den Ruhestand -  für kommende Spiele (Elex, Need for Speed Payback) benötige, versuche ich einfach mal mein Glück.

Folgende Artikel habe ich ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Mainboard: Asrock H77M
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 8GB DDR 3-1600
GPU: XFX Radeon HD7870 2GB
SSD: ADATA SP900 128GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB ST1000DM003 + WD 3TB WD30EZRZ
Monitor: Samsung 27" S27D390
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W


Die Installation würde ich selber vornehmen.


Hoffe es klappt!

Gruß


----------



## RaptorTP (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen, hier meine Auswahl:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)*



Aktueller PC

CPU: i7-920 @ 3,50 GHz @ NH-L12  _<<<< Xeon X5660 incoming_
Graka: Sapphire HD 7850 2GB
RAM: Corsair XMS3 12GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Board: Asus P6T X58
Netzteil: Enermax Pro 82+ 425 Watt
Storage: 256GB SSD + 2TB HDD
 Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stacker 830 SE
Monitor: BenQ RL2450HT
Sound: FiiO E10K Olympus 2 @ Teufel Motiv 2


Warum gerade diese Auswahl an Komponenten ? 
Das sollte ein super Gespann geben - was ich auch gerne im Vorher-\Nachher Test für euch durch ein paar Benchmarks jagen werde.
Denn mit der "noch" starken CPU sollte ich ein sehr potentes System haben.

_"Wunsch-Gewinn-System"

CPU: Xeon X5660 6x 4,00 GHz + HT
__Graka: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8GB_
_RAM: Corsair XMS3 12GB DDR3 1600 MHz_
_Board: Asus P6T X58_
_Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt_
_Storage: 256GB SSD + 2TB HDD_
_Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange_
_Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1_
_Sound: FiiO E10K Olympus 2 @ Teufel Motiv 2

das liest sich doch sehr gut, wie ich finde   performant und silent !

_

Mein Sockel 1366 System ist zwar nicht mehr das jüngste, bekommt aber bald einen Xeon (6 Kerne / 12 Threads) spendiert - dieser wird ebenfalls übertaktet und somit sollte die CPU auch heutige Games & Anwendungen meistern können.

mit 12GB RAM im Triple Channel ist man immer noch "gut" ausgestattet.

Mir ist bewusst das ich die SSD etwas ausbremse - viel wichtiger ist mir die Latenz und diese hat sich spürbar verringert.

Das die HDD auf dem Boden liegt ist volle Absicht - es war erst nur ein kurzer Test bis nur aufgefallen ist, das die HDD dort "schwingen" kann ohne wirklich lärm zu machen - seitdem liegt sie dort.

Die Graka verrichtet ihren Dienst - neure Titel machen sie leider zum echten Speicherkrüppel  ...      deswegen muss die HD 7850 mit 2GB VRAM ausgetauscht werden.

Ein ausreichend starkes Netzteil mit neuster Technik ist bei einer Pascal Grafikkarte sehr wichtig - da ihr Energiemanagement sehr aggressiv ist und ältere Netzteile zu Spulenfiepen führen könnte.
BeQuiet hat ja bei der Pure Power 10 Serie endlich eine Neuauflage mit DC-DC Technik gezaubert.

Mein Gehäuse war damals der Hammer - mit Mainboardschlitten - doch ist durch das ganze Mech das System doch ziemlich "hellhörig"
Das Dark Base Pro ist gedämmt und besitzt sehr qualitative Lüfter was es unverschämt SILENT werden lässt.

Der Monitor wurde ausgewählt um mehr Bildfläche schön "randlos" zu erhalten.

Natürlich hat mit einer GTX 1080 dann auch erst mal Ruhe bei "nur" FullHD.
Aber dieses Gefühl mal sorgenlos alle Regler im Game nach rechts zu schieben wäre ein mega Traum  


Ich wünsche alle Teilnehmern viel Erfolg 


Vielen Dank PCGH, iiyama, MSI, be quiet! für diese Aktion !

Das PIMPEN sowie ein kleiner Vorher/Nachher Test würde ich selbst übernehmen  

anbei die Bilder:


----------



## NelsoNTBD (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




mein jetziger pc:
amd x4 635
asrock 880gmh
amd hd 6850


cpu/mobo/ram upgrade ist eh schon geplant, da würden eure teile perfekt dazupassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen.

Hiermit möchte ich dann auch mein Glück versuchen. Nein, natürlich nicht für mein System. 
Auch wenn mir die GTX 1080 Ti schon sehr gefallen würde. 

Tatsächlich habe ich den Pc meines Vaters im Sinn. 
Da ich mir den in letzter Zeit leider schon wieder vermehrt ansehen durfte und ich eh seit Monaten rätsele, was ich ihm zu Weihnachten schenken soll,
würde ein PC Upgrade doch ganz gut passen.
Und da sich seine Grafikkarte nun endgültig verabschiedet hat, versuche ich es dann wirklich mal hier. Vielleicht wird es dann ja sogar eine ganz große Geschichte.

Hauptsächlich nutzt mein Vater den PC für seine Arbeit. Tätigt Bestellungen, viel Word und Excel sowohl für seine eigentliche Arbeit, als auch Betriebsrats Tätigkeiten.
Dann schaut er auch regelmäßig Videos und hört Musik. Seit neuestem zockt er wohl auch wieder. Wohl hauptsächlich irgendwelche Ballerspiele.
Er stand früher schon auf Spiele wie Desert Strike, Ufo Ballerspiele aus der Vogelperspektive, deren Titel ich nicht mehr weiß usw.
Alles was sich halt so gemütlich mit dem Gamepad spielen lässt.

Sein Pc besteht weitestgehend aus Teilen, die von mir nach Aufrüstungen übrig geblieben sind. 
Die eine oder andere weitere  Aufrüstung kam dann auch noch dazu aber jetzt ist echt das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht.
Und wie schon erwähnt, musste ich zuletzt auch schon viel zu häufig nachsehen.

*Der PC besteht aktuell aus folgenden Komponenten:*

_AMD  Athlon X4 630
ECS Elitegroup A780GM-A Ultra
4x 1GB DDR2-800 Kingston Value RAM
Gainward nVidia 9500GT passiv (zuvor Zotac nVidia 9600GT)
be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
be quiet! Straight Power E8 400 Watt
Lian Li PC-7FNW
IDE-DVD-RW
120GB OCZ Vertex 2
und zwei HDDs_


*Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Konfiguration:*

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

**Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)
*


*Begründung meiner Auswahl:*

Da sich die Grafikkarte gerade verabschiedet hat und bei einem Upgrade eh die teuerste Komponente geworden wäre,
fällt meine Wahl natürlich auf diesen Bereich und nicht auf die Mainboard-Auswahl.
Hätte ich beides gedurft, hätte ich durchaus auch beides geschafft. 
Die GTX 1070 dürfte für seine Spiele mit Sicherheit mehr als ausreichen. Und sollte mit dem 27 Zoll iiyama auch im Zwei Monitor Betrieb mit dem schon vorhandenen 27 Zoll Acer mehr als genug Leistung bieten.
Mein Vater hat seine PC-Ecke gerade umgebaut und neuerdings reichlich Platz. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, das ihm das arbeiten mit zwei Monitoren besonders gut gefallen würde.
Eigentlich hatte ich beim Gehäuse erst das Pure Base ausgewählt, da es von der Größe kaum einen Unterschied zum Lian Li macht.
Aber da doch noch so viel Punkte übrig waren und das Dark Base qualitativ doch eine andere Geschichte ist, habe ich mich doch dafür entschieden.
Da mein Vater sicher auch nächstes Jahr mein Samsung Galaxy S7 erben wird, hat auch die QI-Ladestation ihren Reiz.
Aufgrund der Grafikkarte muss dann auch ein neues Netzteil her. Mehr als 500 Watt wären dann aber wirklich übertrieben.
Denn als weitere Aufrüstung habe ich momentan den Intel Core i3-8100, das MSI Z370-A Pro und ein 8GB Kingston Hyper X Kit im Auge.
Zudem hätte ich noch eine 250GB Samsung 850 Evo, eine 2TB WD Purple und eine LG BD-Rom/DVD-RW Combo übrig.
Für die CPU hätte ich auch noch eine be quiet! Silent Loop 240 da.
Somit wäre dann jeder Stock und Stein umgedreht worden. 
Hätte ich Board und GPU auswählen können, wäre es das kleinere Gehäuse geworden. Und dafür dann das Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon dazu.
Bei dem Ersparnis wäre dann auch eine M.2 SSD drin gewesen.
Auch wenn ich jetzt aufgrund der übrigen Punkte noch die GTX 1080 hätte auswählen können, habe ich mich aufgrund des höheren Verbrauchs dagegen entschieden.
Den Zusammenbau und die Neuinstallationen würde ich natürlich selbst durchführen.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein großes Dankeschön an PCGH, be quiet!, MSI und iiyama für die wiederholt klasse Aktion.
Vielleicht klappt es ja. 

Hier noch die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zottn (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

...hiermit möchte ich mich für eure Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion bewerben.
Mein Aufrüstwunsch:


Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)


Gesamt: 31 Punkte von 50 (19 Punkte übrig)


aktuell:
MB: GIGABYTE GA-H170-HD3 LGA1151
CPU: i5 6500
GPU: MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC 
RAM: 16GB DDR4
Soundkarte: Audigy 2ZS
Gehäuse: Silent Base800

Den Umbau würde ich selber vornehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benie (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen liebes PCGH-Team hier ist meine Auswahl:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
 Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
 Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: i7-2700K @ 4,4Ghz
 Graka: EVGA GTX 980 ACX2.0 @ 1,5 Ghz
 RAM: Corsair XMS3 16GB DDR3 1600 MHz
 Board: Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
 Netzteil: Super Flower Golden Green 650W 90+
 Storage: 128GB SSD + 1TB HDD
 Gehäuse: Coolermaster Elite 430
 Monitor: Samsung U28D590 4K
 Sound: Realtek HD Onboard

Die GTX 980 ist mit 4K meistens überfordert und läuft da aus dem letzten Loch.
Erstaunlich gut läuft aktuell Project Cars 2 auf 4K, natürlich nicht alle Regler auf Anschlag.

Ich denke die alte i7 Sandy CPU auf 4,4Ghz wird grad noch so reichen für die Wunsch GPU 1080ti.

Allen viel Glück hier und natürlich auch mir


----------



## Axlfoley478 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

erstmal super Aktion von euch. Muss gestehen das ich mich extra dafür jetzt angemeldet habe, um auch mein Glück zu versuchen. Ich verfolge euch mehr auf Youtube, lese aber gelegentlich auch Artikel auf eurer Seite oder Beiträge aus dem Forum.
Meine Auswahl würde wie folgt aussehen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Da ich eigentlich nur BF4 und ein wenig PUBG in Full HD zocke, bin ich mit meinem momentanen Setup eigentlich recht zufrieden. Es reicht für Ultra mit ordentlich FPS in Full HD.
Mein derzeitiges Setup sieht setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Mainboard: MSI Z77A G45-Gaming
CPU: Intel I7 2600K stock
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis
Ram: 16Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 1866
Grafik: MSI R9 290X Lightning 4G
Netzteil: Cougar CMD 600
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro + Logitech Z906
Gehäuse: Phanteks EVOLV ATX Tempered Glass 
Monitor: AOC G2460PF 144Hz Freesync




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen viel Glück.
Axlfoley478


----------



## Ritzi28 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hallo alle zusammen,

echt super das ihr wieder so eine Aktion für eure Community erarbeitet habt und anbieten könnt. 
Danke an PCGH und an allen beteiligten Hersteller.
Gerne versuche ich auch mein Glück.

Meine derzeit verbaute Komponente sind folgende:

CPU..................: Intel Core i7 2600
MB....................: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3  rev1.3
RAM.................: 4* 4GB DDR3 Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
VGA..................: ASUS AMD R9 280X-DC2 TOP
SSD...................: Corsair Force GT 120 GB
SSD...................: OCZ Vertex-Turbo 64 GB
HDD.................: 2* 1TB Toshiba P300 DT01ACA100 7200/SA3 im Raid 0
DVD..................: DVD-Brenner: LG GH22NS70
CPU-Kühler....: unbekannt, ist zulange her (März 2012) und habe die Rechnung leider nicht mehr gefunden, vielleicht könnt ihr es mir mitteilen  xD
Gehäuse...........: be quiet! Silent Base 800
Lüfter................: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 und ein paar unbekannte ... 
Netzteil............: be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8-CM680W
Monitor............: Samsung SyncMaster T260
Maus.................: Logitech G5
Tastatur............: Logitech G15 (erste Generation)


Eine gescheite Auswahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Komponenten war nicht einfach, finde das Punktesystem echt knifflig gut. 
Nach langem hin und her, habe ich mich doch für die Grafikkarte und deren Darstellung entschieden, das Lüfter-Set würde dann das Systems schön leise kühlen.

Ausgewählte Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, werde ich mir wohl zeitnah eine neue CPU, Board und RAM zulegen müssen.
Dann folgen die nächsten Überlegungen … Intel i5 7600 oder AMD Ryzen 5 1600(X), na abwarten wo das PLV dann liegt. 

Das umbauen meines PC’s traue ich mir selbst zu.

Viel Glück an alle!

Sportliche Grüße aus München
Karsten


----------



## PewPewX (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

Eine wirkliche Tolle Aktion. Wünsche allen viel Glück.

Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet folgende Komponenten:
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M 
RAM: 16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5
SSD: Crucial M500 240 GB
HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB (ST1000DM003)
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DG PCI
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Window
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W
Monitor: iiyama ProLite X2483HSU-B1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Die Installation der neuen Komponenten würde ich selbst vornehmen.


----------



## nabbel (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

dies sind meine derzeit verbauten Komponenten:

Intel i5 4670k
Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB Kit DDR3-1600
MSI N770-2GD5/OC
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 500W CM
Fractal Design Define R5
Noctua NH-D14-SE2011 mit Mounting Kit für Sockel 1150
Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 LT
4x BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 140mm 3 Pin
2x BeQuiet Pure Wings 2 140mm 3 Pin
Dell 2414h
BenQ V2220H

und dies ist meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1

Der neue Monitor würde meinen alten BenQ ablösen. Dann hätte ich endlich zwei Monitore mit schmalem Rand . Mit der neuen Grafikkarte könnte ich dann auch endlich wieder aktuelle Spiele spielen. Da mein Case schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Schreibtisch Platz gefunden hat, würde mit dem Neuen Case die Optik doch stark verbessert werden, und auch Einblick auf die schönen inneren Werte ermöglichen. Da kommt der Dark Rock Pro 3 genau richtig, denn die Optik des Noctua-CPU Kühlers ist echt Geschmackssache.

Die Bilder reiche ich die Tage nach und editiere die in meinen Post.

Edit sagt:
Ich geb es auf, der Bilder-Upload dauert Ewigkeiten und Egal in welcher Ausrichtung ich es hochlade, hier im Forum wird es immer in diese Ausrichtung gedreht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vykynger (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hab gerade in der neuen PCGH von dem Angebot seinen PC aufwerten lassen zu können gelesen. Ich habe mir erst vor einem Jahr meinen "perfekten Gaming-PC" zusammen gebaut. Dieser ist auch nun mein erster selbst gebauter PC, auf den ich als Student recht lange gespart habe.Mit der Zeit haben sich jedoch so manche Schwächen herauskristalisiert.
Aber von Beginn an:
Mein PC besteht tatsächlich zu einem Großteil aus PCGH Empfehlungen. Im Inneren schlummert ein AS Rock Z170 Pro4M, auf dem ein auf 4,5 GHz übertakteter Intel Core i5 6600k seine Arbeit verrichtet.
Der Prozessor wird von einem Arctic  Liquid Freezer 240 gekühlt und hat so stets gute Temperaturen. Zwei Lüfter habe ich mir jedoch stibitzt um sie als Ausblaßlüfter für das Gehäuse zu benutzen.
Die SSD ist eine 480GB große Crucial BX200. Darunter sitzt eine 3TB große WD Green als Datengrab.
Die Pixel werden von einer GTX 980 auf den Monitor gejagt. Die Grafikkarte habe jedoch gebraucht auf Ebay gekauft und ihr Vorbesitzer hat einen Arctic Accelero III darauf montiert. Leider lässt sich die Grafikkarte jedoch nur sehr moderat übertakten, weshalb der riesen Kühler etwas überflüssig ist. (Die Grafikkarte ist selbst im Sommer immer unter 70°C)
Der Arbeitspeicher besteht aus 2*8GB HyperX Fury DDR4 2666 Riegeln.
Das Netzteil ist ein G650M von Coolermaster. Dieses habe ich nur gewählt, da es recht günsig für seine Leistungsklasse war und Kabelmanagement bietet. 
Das Kabelmanagement war für das kleine Gehäuse auch notwendig. Dieses ist ein Thermaltake Versa H15 mit Sichtfenster. Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Core V21, jedoch war dieses lange Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Aufrüsten würde ich jetzt gerne zunächst einen zweiten Monitor. Als Hauptmonitor besitze ich einen Dell Ultrasharp mit WQHD Auflösung und 25 Zoll. Ein Zweitmonitor währe jedoch echt hilfreicht. Dazu würde mir der iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 genügen, da ich auch weiterhin mit den brillianten Farben meinens Hauptmonitors in WQHD spielen möchte.
Da die Grafikkarte jedoch gerade was den Grafikspeicher angeht in WQHD häufig der limitierende Faktor ist und ich Witcher 3 gerne auch auf höchsten Settings spielen möchte müsste der riesige Grafik-Trümmer einer MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X mit 8GB weichen. Diese macht zudem optisch deutlich mehr her.
Mein Netztteil ist mit 650W zwar ausreichend dimensioniert, mit 80+ Bronze jedoch nicht allzu effektiv. Es soll durch das effektivere Straight Power 10-CM mit 700W abgelöst werden.
Und damit ich meinem Traum eines Silent-PCs etwas nächer komme möchte ich meinen Thermaltake-Kasten (Den ich ürbigens verbiegen musste, damit die Grafikkarte hinein passt!) gegen ein Silent Base 800 tauschen. Dann sollte man das recht leise surren der Wasserpumpe nicht mehr hören können und ich hätte einen wunderbar ruhigen PC.
Mit diesen Aufwertungen wäre mein PC vermutlich dem "perfekten Gaming PC" noch einmal ein ganzes Stück näher. Wenn ihr mir diesen Wunsch erfüllen wollte wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## ElGantho (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*[size=+1]Pimp my PC 2017[/size]*

Zum dritten Mal kann ich dieses tolle Gewinnspiel nun mit erleben. Auch ich versuche erneut mein Glück.

Noch immer arbeite und Spiele ich mit meinem Computer von 2013. Er funktioniert immer noch tadellos. In den 4 Jahren hat sich nicht viel getan an der Hardware. Lediglich die Peripherie wurde erneuert mit einem neuen Headset, einen Controller, einer neuen Tastatur und einem neuen Mauspad. Auch seit der letzten „Pimp my PC“ Aktion habe ich intern lediglich meinen Arbeitsspeicher erweitert können. Das Geld floss zumeist in andere Bereiche(Familie, Haus, Familienauto, …) und so waren bisher leider keine größeren Upgrades möglich.
Dabei würde ich gerne das eine oder andere aktuelle Spiele in besserer Grafikqualität spielen. Auch einige Spiele aus dem letzten Jahr, die viel Leistung erfordern, habe ich mir vorerst nicht zugelegt. Daher wären die Teile aus dem Gewinnspiel perfekt um meinen Computer wieder etwas zu aktualisieren und diese nach zu holen. So fiel die Auswahl in Richtung Grafikverbesserung aus:

*[size=+1]Meine Wunschkombination[/size]*

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

*MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)*
Aktuell reicht mir meine CPU Leistung noch aus. Zumal ich den Turbo bei meiner CPU – Mainboard Kombi auf alle Kerne gleichzeitig aktivieren kann. Wie erwähnt würde ich gerne die Grafikeinstellungen wieder etwas hoch stellen und dann liegt die lasst mehr bei der Grafikkarte.

*be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)*
Mein Netzteil ist nun schon über 4 Jahre alt und für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte wäre auch ein neues Netzteil nicht schlecht. Zumal die neue Pure Power Reihe auch schon DC/DC Technik besitzt. Das Straight Power hat für meine Zwecke mit 700W zu viel ungenutzte Leistung.

*be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)*
Die Shadow Wings ersetzen meine Nanoxia Gehäuselüfter. Die Nanoxia Lüfter würde ich dann auf meinen CPU Kühler schnallen.  Ich erhoffe mir dadurch noch etwas mehr ruhe, auch wenn mein System nicht laut ist.

*iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)*
Dieser Bildschirm ist in Größe, Auflösung und Frequenz ein Upgrade zu meinem aktuellen. Dann hat die GTX 1080 gleich noch mehr zu tun und die Grafikpracht kommt in 27" noch besser zur Geltung. Der alte fungiert dann als Zweitbildschirm.

*[size=+1]Meine aktuelle Hardware[/size]*


*CPU:* Intel Core i5 4570
*Kühler:* Cooler Master Hyper T4
*Mainboard:* AsRock B85 Pro4
*RAM:* 4 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR3-1600 (2 * normal und 2 * LP)
*Grafikkarte:* Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II
*Netzteil:* 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9
*Festplatte:* 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
*Laufwerk:* LG DVD Brenner
*Gehäuse:* Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
*Lüfter:* Nanoxia Gehäuselüfter und 1 zusätzlicher Lüfter von Enermax am CPU Kühler
*Bildschirm:* Asus VS248H
*Tastatur:* DBPOWER Gaming Tastatur
*Maus:* Logitech MX 518 (sie hat auch die Zeit seit der letzten „Pimp my PC“ Aktion überlebt)
*Headset:* Kingston HyperX Cloud
*Controller:* XBox 360 Controller

Es wäre super, wenn ich einer der glücklichen bin, wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Glück. Ich würde die Komponenten gerne selber einbauen, um mal wieder ordentlich am Computer zu schrauben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ElGantho


----------



## Badebaer (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ha, ok das waren dann jetzt doch zu viele Gründe sich zu registrieren. Also: hier bin ich, nach Jahren des Lesens endlich auch mal an schreiben.

Meine Bewerbung:

Ich wollte eigentlich schon aufrüsten bevor Skylake raus gekommen ist.
Konnte mich nie entscheiden was ich haben wollte. Und letztendlich hatte ich eh keine Zeit zum basteln. Geld war auch nie genug als dass ich mir das was ich tatsächlich zusammengestellt habe leisten hätte können. Nun habe ich den Hardwaremarkt aufmerksam beobachtet und mich dann jetzt entschieden. Es soll ein neues System werden. Da passt das was ihr da anbietet natürlich dann perfekt rein.



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

das würde alles kombiniert werden mit:
Mainboard: Asus Z370 ...Prime-A oder Strix-E
CPU: Intel i5-8600K
RAM: Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000-3200, 16GB
Netzteil: BQ Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Systemplatte: M.2 Samsung 960 Evo 256GB

Der Alte würde dann mit schwächerem Netzteil und anderer Plattenkombi an meinen Vater als Office PC gehen. Was bitter nötig ist. Er hat aktuell meinen Alten E8500.

Bei dem Monitor würde ich euch Fragen ob ich auch einen mit 27' WQHD mit 144HZ gegen Aufpreis haben könnte. Mit einer 1080 könnte ich das teil auch mit ausreichend FPS beliefern und die Games zocken die auf meiner alten Kiste einfach nicht vernünftig laufen. Wie Deus Ex Mankind Divided und Dishonored2.

Mein Aktuelle Zusammenstellung:

GrafikKarte: MSI GTX 960
Mainboard: Asus Z77-M Pro
CPU: Intel i5-2500K @ 4.2 GHZ
RAM:  Crucial Vengeance  DDR3-1600 16GB
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn V.2 +einen 120 Silent Wings 3
Tower: Zalman Z9
Netzteil: Be Quiet  Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Sound: SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanum ...
SSD: 840 Evo 128 GB Systemplatte
SSD: SanDisk 1TB -Gameplatte
HDD: 4TB WD Extern
Monitor: BenQ XL2411

+Beschissene Kamera am Handy 


Und nun meine lieben PCGHX-ler ... Gib mich auch ma gewinnen ! Bitte Bitte Bitte.


----------



## Sahnetorte (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,

finde ich gut, dass ihr die Aktion wieder wie letztes Jahr anbietet. Mein Mühle hat sich seitdem leicht verändert mit gebrauchten Teilen eines Freundes, die ich für kleines Geld bekommen habe:

CPU: Intel Cor i5 4590
Mainboard: Asrock H87 Pro 4
Ram: G.Skil F3-16000C9D, 2x8GB DDR3- Ram
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 970
Netzteil BeQuiet Straight Power E10- 500W CM
Gehäuse: ziemlich kaputtes Chieftec von 2001 
Lüfter YS-tech 80mm von 2001
Kühler: TR True Spirit mit Ghetto-Lüfterhalterung
Monitor: Dell 2209WA

Trotz der eher niedrigen Auflösung von 1680x1050 bekomme ich meine GTX970 auch bei älteren Spielen gut ausgelastet, da ich Fan von DSR bin. Dementsprechend hätte ich gerne auch für aktuelle Spiele genug Power für alle Spielereien zusammen mit einem aktuellen Monitor. Das Gehäuse gehört dringend ersetzt, auch mit der Halterung des Lüfters am CPU-Kühler bin ich nicht zufrieden. Deshalb sieht mein Wunsch wie folgt aus:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


pcghpimp2017.jpg - Google Drive

Ich würde die Teile auch bei mir verbauen, schöne die Kabel verlegen und mit einer Spiegelreflex Fotos machen .

Achja, ihr seid natürlich die besten, tollsten und Schönsten !   8-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaiSie (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System:
MainBoard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
CPU: Intel i5-3570K
CPU Kühler: Enermax Liquidmax 2 120
Grafikarte: Gainward Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 Phantom
RAM: 16GB DDR3
Systemplatte: Samsung EVO 850 1TB
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 Rev. B

Was ich gern hätte:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Mal Schaun ob das was wird.
Die Teile würde ich dann auch selbst verbauen.
Liebe Grüße Kai


----------



## Der_Jay (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, dann will ich hier auch mal mit machen.  

Ich hab mich für diese Konstellation entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hab mich vor allem dafür entschieden, die meisten Punkte für Grafikkarte und GPU auszugeben, weil ich aktuell mit einer
GTX 550ti und einem leider kaputten 24" LED Bildschirm von ASUS arbeite, welcher allerdings zwei Risse im Panel hat und somit nur noch
ca. 35% der Bildfläche sichtbar sind. Auch die GTX 550ti hat für heute nicht mehr die Leistung, um einigermaßen neue Spiele in vernünftiger Framerate zu spielen (auf Niedrigen Einstellungen).

Als CPU habe ich aktuell einen i5 3450 auf einem Medion Mainboard (MSI) verbaut, mit welchem ich einigermaßen Zufrieden bin, auch wenn ich das Mainboard ganz dringend mal tauschen muss.

Wenn ich einer der Gewinner wäre, dann würde ich die Komponenten gerne selber zusammenbauen, um damit ein eigenes yt Video machen zu können.

Hier noch einmal meine aktuellen Komponenten zusammengefasst:

Intel Core i5 3450 (3rd Generation)
Medion Mainboard (MSI Verschnitt)
8GB DDR 3 1600 Ram
Geforce GTX 550ti 
Crucial Netzteil


----------



## Captn (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,

Da mein Rechner schon "länger" kein Upgrade mehr erhalten hat, mag ich's diesmal auch einmal versuchen.

Mein aktuelles System schaut so aus:

Mainboard: MSi X79A-GD45
CPU: Intel Xeon 2670
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (einmal Low Profile und dann mit und einmal ohne Heatspreader )
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X 4GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2

Und das würde ich gerne verbauen wollen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Staub wischen könnt' ich auch mal wieder. 

Na dann schauen wir mal, ob das was wird. ^^
Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Doedel1994 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich habe einen I7 6700K@4,5GHz 16 GB G.Skill Arbeitspeicher ein Gigabyte Z170 Gaming K3 eine HD7870 und ein 430 W Netzteil von be quiet. Desweiteren 128 GB SSD von Samung und eine 500GB HDD.

Da meine Grafikarte langsam ein ziemlicher Flaschenhals wird brauche ich eine neue und zwangsweise ein neues Netzteil. Die Lüfter finden auch noch nen Platz  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht nicht sehr Aufgeräumt aber das würde ich wenn ich die neuen Komponenten einbaue ändern und sehr schöne Bilder schicken 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Alex4080 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag Lieber PCGH Team,

hier meine bewerbung.

Mein PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I7 4790K (4,9Ghz) 
Asus ROG Maximus VII Ranger              
SNIPER DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 (32GB)              
SSD EVO 500GB / HGST 4TB
Asus GeForce GTX 780 Poseidon Platinum 3GB GDDR
Be-quiet Dark Power PRO P8 750W              
Corsair Carbide Air 540              
Windows 10         



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Josali (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dunkle Wolken ziehen tief über das Land.
Kalter Wind pustet um die Ecken.
Es wird Zeit die Gartenschaufeln zu schmelzen und daraus ein Schwert zu schmieden.
Blaue Blitze erhellen den Himmel.
Am Horizont warten die feindlichen Horden auf uns.

Feldherr:
„Los ihr Truppen bewegt euch!“
„Warum ruckelt ihr so, warum seid ihr so klein karriert und warum dauert es ewig bis ihr den Horizont erreicht? (Loading ... Loading ... Loading ...)“
„Ihr Memmen!“
Untergebener:
„Meine Lordschaft, (winsel) ich sage es nur ungern, aber unsere Truppen sind dem Feind gnadenlos ausgeliefert!“
Feldherr:
„Wie kann das sein, erst vor 7 Jahren wurde die gesamte Ausrüstungen auf den neusten Stand gebracht?“
Untergebener:
„Seht selbst, hier die aktuelle Ausrüstung“:

Großer runder Schild: ASUS P6X58D-E LGA1366
Bronzesaum am Schild: 6GB NoName RAM
Brustpanzer: Intel Core i7 950
Wappenrock: Noctua NH-D14
Stoßlanze: Zotac GTX460AMP
Armschienen: be quiet! DarkPowerPro 430W
Dolche zum Brotschneiden: SSD850EVO 250GB, SDD840EVO 120GB, 1TB HDD, 256GB HDD 
Kurzschwert: Gigabyte GM-M8000
Knöchelschutz: Samsung DVD Writer
Beinschienen: Sharkoon Luminous Keyboard III
Helm: Gehäuse No Name
Kammbusch: Sennheiser
Gesichtsschutz: LG Flatron W2442PA

Feldherr:
„Was sollen wir nur tun? Damit können wir sie nie in die Flucht schlagen!“
Pimpolos:
„Oh großer Felderherr darf ich einen Vorschlag machen?“
Feldherr:
„Nur zu, verschweigt mir nichts was uns von unserem Sieg abhalten könnte, aber macht schnell!“
Pimpolos:
„Es ist gerade der Moment angebrochen das Marquardsche Orakel auf dem Berg Mack anzurufen“

Kurze Zeit später
Feldherr:
„Oh weises Orakel was können wir tun um der gegnerischen Übermacht Herr zu werden?“
Orakel:
„Wenn du deine Ausrüstung verbesserst, wirst du ein großes Reich zerstören.“
„Nimm diese 50 Gold und investiere weise!“
Feldherr:
„Oh weises Orakel, mein Dank wird euch ewig sicher sein.“
Orakel:
„Freue dich nicht zu früh!“

Wenig später
Feldherr:
„Pimpolos hier habt ihr 49 Gold, lasst die Schmieden heiß laufen und besorgt mir die beste Ausrüstung die es gibt“
Pimpolos:
„Jawohl, oh größter aller Feldherren“

Wenig später
Pimpolos:
„Hier unsere neu anzuschaffende Ausrüstung“

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Gold)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Gold)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Gold)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Gold)

Gesamt: 49 Gold von 50 (1 Gold übrig)

Feldherr:
„Das wurde aber Zeit, liefert diese in mein Zelt und was ist mit dem restlichen Gold?“


----------



## restpostenbn (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles Systen:
Lenovo D20 Workstation
Dual Xeon 5650 
Mainboard Lenovo D20
Ram 48gb ECC 1333mhz
GTX 660 Gigabyte Windforce
Toshiba 120gb SSD
Seagate 1Tb HDD
Netzteil von Lenovo
Gehäuse Lenovo D20
Monitor: 1x Benq 2460 1x Benq 2450



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewünschte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
wie ihr seht pfeift mein System in vielen Belangen auf dem letzten Loch... Ich möchte auf Dauer mein gesamtes System erneuern. Gerade die Grafikkarte ist hart am Limit bei nahezu allem was ich ihr abverlangen möchte. Grund für dieses System war der günstige Preis den ich erzielt habe.
Da ich viel mit Video für Theaterstücke arbeite und dabei Resolume Arena nutze, brauche ich eine sehr leistungsstarke Grafikkarte. welche mit der 1080 ti abgedeckt wäre. video im theater heißt auch das ich viel schneiden muss, ebenfalls dank der 1080ti gut machbar.
Die in der Workstation verbauten Lüfter, klingen wie ein Düsenjet beim starten, da ist es egal welche ich nehme... JEDE sind besser. daher die kleinste variante um punkte zu sparen.
Das Netzteil dient als Grundlage für ein komplett neues System, bei dem ich zu einem Ryzen 1700 System greifen. mit einem 370 board. welches in der konfiguration nicht dabei war, weshalb ich das selbst übernehme.
ich habe zwar bereits 2 Monitore, aber erstens beide älter und in der farbtreue nicht so gut wie der iiyama  dieser würde dann das hauptfenster werden.
alles in allem wäre ich super gut für alles gerüstet, denn neben video, zocke ich auch sehr gerne, was momentan aber kaum möglich ist.


----------



## floh_MC (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gewinnspiel! Da bin ich dabei!! 



Das ist mein aktuelles System:

Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1060
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Mainboard: Asus Prime  B350-Plus
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Gskill F4-3000C15D DDR4
Netzteil: XILENCE Performance C 500W
Gehäuse:  Sharkoon Vaya II 
Monitor: Asus VP247H     (60Hz, 1080p, 24")



Ich habe mich für diese Konfiguration entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Meine Grafikkarte ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber bei manchen Spielen sind die FPS meiner Ansicht nach schlichtweg zu niedrig um flüssig spielen zu können. Daher habe ich mich für die 1080 TI entschieden. 
Mein Netzteil hat eine ziemlich schlechte Qualität, also muss da auch was neues her.
 Meine Gehäuselüfter sind ziemlich laut und ein zweiter Monitor kann auch nicht schaden...
Ich würde die Teile selber verbauen.


Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und LG aus Österreich


----------



## blizzracing (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

sorry - versehentlich doppelt gepostet.


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählte Produkte

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:
i7-4790K mit Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
ASUS Maximus VII Hero
32GB (4x8GB) G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 CL10
ASUS ROG Matrix GeForce GTX 780 Ti Platinum
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB (System), Crucial MX200 500GB (Games), und noch 5 3,5" Festplatten (1x 8 + 2x 4 + 2x 2 = 20TB)
Corsair HX1000 (August 2008)
und das alles in einem Chieftec Mesh CA-01B-B-SL

Eigentlich mag ich mein System, ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" gibt es aber zu bemängeln:
Das Netzteil ist 9 Jahre alt. Das gehört einfach ersetzt, auch wenn es noch immer gut läuft.
Das Gehäuse: ohne Kabelmanagement, Dämmung, Staubfilter. Das geht heutzutage besser, ich konnte mich bisher nur nie entscheiden zwischen Nanoxia, Fractal Design und BeQuiet - und hab dann einfach ein Gehäuse genommen, das ich schon 10 Jahre hatte.
Der Stromverbrauch! Im Idle gönnt sich das System ca. 160W, bei abgedrehtem Bildschirm - was etwas viel ist für ein System, das 24/7 läuft. Wenn der Bildschirm läuft kommen nochmal 100W dazu (50 Bildschirm selbst, 50 Grafikkarte). 360W bei CPU-Last sind da im Verhältnis ein harmloser Zuwachs, bei guter Auslastung von sowohl CPU als auch GPU zieht das System über 750W. Schuld an der hohen Verlustleistung ist offensichtlich die Grafikkarte: Keppler in seiner Maximalausführung. Liefert zwar noch immer gute Leistungen, hat aber mit ihren 3GB VRAM ihren Zenit wohl schon überschritten.

Entsprechend dieser Mängelliste habe ich meine Auswahl getroffen (Grafikkarte, Netzteil, Gehäuse). Die erwarteten Auswirkungen der Teile hätte ich so zusammengefasst:
Endlich Kabelmanagement, keine Staubansammlungen mehr (vorhandene Teile müsste ich ordentlich entstauben bevor ich sie in's neue Gehäuse lasse), eine niedrigere Stromrechnung bei mehr als ausreichender Grafikleistung für meinen 144Hz FHD-Monitor, und das gute Gefühl, dass ein Netzteil verbaut ist, das nicht bald einen plötzlichen Tod durch Altersschwäche erleiden könnte. 
Und leise wär es auch.  Das ist etwas, was ich mir nach 17 Jahren neben offenen Gehäusen fast nicht vorstellen kann. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass mir etwas fehlen wird, wenn ich nicht jeden Lüfter und jedes Festplattenzugriffsgeräusch hören kann. 
Klar, ästhetisch viel ansprechender wäre das Ganze auch, aber das war mir noch nie sehr wichtig. (Sonst hätte ich wohl nicht noch immer dieses Gehäuse.)

Der Monitor ist für mich auch ganz klar: Ich habe schon einen 144Hz-Monitor (BenQ XL2411Z), etwas langsameres kommt mir nicht mehr in's Haus. Sobald man von 144Hz verwöhnt ist, will man nichts mehr anderes. 
Und auch wenn die FreeSync-Unterstützung eher für die Verwendung mit einer AMD-Grafikkarte sprechen würde, würde ich wohl wegen des Blaulichtfilters meinen BenQ mit dem iiyama ersetzen.

Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


System-SSD wurde in Ermangelung eines Einbaurahmens für 2,5" in 3,5"-Schacht einfach mit diesem Kaugummi-artigen Klebstoff (UHU Patafix) an die Seite des Netzteils geklebt. Hält schon seit 3 Jahren richtig gut. Für die Crucial hab ich noch keinen Platz ausgesucht, die hängt vorerst einmal außen dran.


Jedenfalls ein großes Dankeschön, dass Ihr auch diesmal Österreicher am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen lasst. Wegen der hohen Transportkosten würde ich mir das System gerne selber upgraden, stehe aber auch einem Einsenden an die Redaktion aufgeschlossen gegenüber. In dem Fall würde ich aber die zerlegten Einzelteile, ohne Gehäuse, ohne Netzteil und vor allem auch ohne die Festplatten schicken (System-SSD würde natürlich mitkommen).

edit: Neue Bilder eingefügt. Vorher hab ich noch eine Festplatte ausgebaut, die anderen besser verteilt. Gehäuselüfter werden übrigens über ein externes Netzteil versorgt, hängen nicht an MB.
Mit den Bildern bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden, mit Blitzlicht wird das nicht so hübsch, hätten besser werden können. Aber im Falle das Falles würde ich sowieso meine Schwester mit Spiegelreflexkamera einladen, um mit Tageslicht schöne Vorher-Nachher-Bilder zu machen, das kann sie besser als ich.


----------



## blizzracing (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Perfektes Timing! 

Habe mir im Sommer Sale die Oculus Rift gekauft und bin absolut begeistert. Die Immersion in Assetto Corsa und Project Cars mit VR Brille und meinem G27 Lenkrad ist einfach der pure Wahnsinn. Leider schaff ich in Project Car 2 mit meiner GTX 970 nicht einmal annähernd die notwendigen 90 fps und dass selbst in den niedrigsten Einstellungen. In den kommenden Wochen erwarte ich auch die native VR Unterstützung von meinem geliebten X-Plane 11. Damit der Traum vom virtuellen Fliegen wahr wird braucht mein PC jetzt unbedingt ein saftiges Upgrade.

Da die Grafikkarte für meine Anforderungen sicherlich das aller wichtigste ist habe ich mich gleich für die 1080ti entschieden. Damit müsste die VR-Brille erstmal gut bedient sein. Habe auch etwas recherchiert und bin jetzt recht zuversichtlich das mein restliches System die Karte nicht all zu sehr ausbremst was VR betrifft.

Die Kategorie Netzteil oder CPU war für mich besonders schwer. Mein Netzteil mit 600W reicht noch aus und einen ordentlichen CPU Lüfter habe ich auch schon verbaut. Deshalb wollte ich hier nur einen Punkt investieren. Den Pure Rock würde ich in meinem  alten PC mit Standartlüfter gönnen, den momentan meine Eltern in Benutzung haben und die sich sicher über etwas weniger Lärm freuen würden. 

Die drei Silent Wings möchte ich als zusätzliche Lüfter verbauen. Ich habe in meinem be quiet silent base 800 dafür oben direkt über dem CPU-Lüfter zwei Plätze und an der Seite neben der Grafikkarte auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Vielleicht würde die zusätzliche Kühlung von oben sogar ausreichen, um meine CPU dann etwas zu übertakten. Mit Übertakten hatte ich bisher leider keinen Erfolg, da die Temperatur für meinen Geschmack immer zu hoch waren.

Der iiyama G-Master käme auch sehr gelegen. Mein jetziger Monitor hat nämlich schon stolze 5 Jahre auf der Uhr und nur 60hz.

Vielen Dank für das klasse Gewinnspiel !!!


Mein System:

Mainbord: Maximus VII Hero
CPU: I7-4790k
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Ram: 4x 8GB DDR3-1600
CPU Lüfter: Noctua NH-D15
SDD: Cruical M550
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 600W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent base 800
Monitor: Asus VE278H


Aufrüst Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Robin1974 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder eine klasse Aktion von euch! Ist jedes Jahr ein kleines Highlight und die Hoffnung auf ein fettes Upgrade meines PC´s treibt mir ein freudiges Grinsen ins Gesicht. 

Das ist mein aktueller PC:

Mainboard: MSI Z170-A Pro
Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-6700K
Prozessorkühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400
Grafikkarte:  Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Strix OC
Festplatten: 250 GB SSD Samsung 850 Evo und 1 TB Festplatte Samsung D103SJ  und eine 3 TB Festplatte WD 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Monitor: Samsung S27D590C
Gehäuse: Zalmann ZM-GS1000-BK
Tastatur + Maus: Logitech G15 und Logitech G9x - USB Laser Maus
Headset: Logitech G35
Betriebssytem: Windows 10

Gewünschte Komponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC-Gehäuse gehört langsam aber sicher in Rente (hat etliche Dellen und klappert immer öfter vor sich hin) - da käme das be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black genau richtig! Die Geforce GTX 1080 in Verbindung mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 Monitor würde einen ordentlichen Sprung nach vorne machen. In HD zocken ist zwar nett - besser wäre aber QHD oder mehr^^
Der be quiet! Pure Rock CPU-Kühler würde meine CPU noch besser kühlen, sodass ich mich endlich ans Übertakten rantrauen würde. 
Meine "alten" Teile würde ich meiner Frau spenden, die so langsam auch mal ein Upgrade ihres PC´s vertragen könnte. 

Die Teile würde ich selbst einbauen - Erfahrung ist ausreichend vorhanden! Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Verlosung!


----------



## Nik84 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

da ich gern ein paar Sachen aufrüsten würde die ihr in eurer tollen Aktion zur Verfügungstell,
versuche ich hiermit mein Glück.

Mein System:
CPU: AMD FX-9590 4700 MHz
Kühlung: aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT + aqualis D5 + Alphacool NexXxoS XT45
Mainboard: ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-2666
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix R9 380X OC 4GB
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 2,5" 256GB
HDD: Seagate 3,5" 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! POWER ZONE 850W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T220


Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mfg


----------



## Tscherkess (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team, 

eigentlich glaube ich nicht so recht an Verlosungen und Glücksspiele und habe auch noch nie etwas gewonnen aber da ich mindestens einmal pro Tag 
bei euch reinschaue und stets leise mitlese, habe ich mich nun registriert und habe folgende Komponenten ausgesucht: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte).


Mein System ist ein selbst zusammengebauter Mix aus älteren und neueren Teilen...immer je nach Geldbeutel aufgefrischt   : D

Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Sockel 1155
CPU: Intel i5 – 2500k @ 3,7GHz
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9900NT
RAM: 2x 4 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC 1050 Ti 4GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Gehäuse: AeroCool PGS
Netzteil: CoolerMaster GX 750 Watt 80+
Lüfter: 2x Silent Wings 120mm
Monitor: Samsung S24F350 24“ Full-HD


Zwei Bilder: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche allen Gewinnern schon mal viel Spaß. Auch wenn ich selber nicht damit rechne, ist es dennoch 
nice mal davon geträumt zu haben  xD


----------



## Greyten1 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, ich besitze derzeit das folgende Amateurhaft zusammen gebaute System 

Prozessor: Intel 4690k
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4GB = 16GB DDR3 ADATA @ 1666MHz
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GeForce GTX 1060 OC
Netzteil: 600 W Netzteil
Mainboard: MSI Z97A GAMING 6 Z97
Festplatte: 256GB SSD
CPU Kühler: be quiet! BK013 Shadow Rock 2 
Gehäuse: Aerocool X-Warrior Black Edt. bk ATX
Und kein Kabelmanagement ... :'D
Monitor: Asus PG258Q

Bild liegt bei ^-^

Ausgewählt habe ich (50/50 Punkten)

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (wollte schon immer mal so ein übertriebenes Teil =D und genug FPS für den 240Hz Monitor ) 35 Punkte
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 ( weil er cooler aussieht, als der jetzige ) 4 Punkte
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)  ( für die extra Kühlung im Gehäuse ) 1 Punkt
iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (Da mein jetziger Monitor ein 24,5 "er ist ) 10 Punkte

Danke für die Chance PCGH Team


----------



## Andi992 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PC Games Team!
Erstmal muss ich sagen geile Aktion

Ich bin der Andi aus Niederbayern und 24 Jahre alt und komme aus Bayern.

In letzter Zeit habe ich angefangen mit dem Computer bauen und hab Spaß daran gefunden.
Mein Kompletter Gaming PC besteht aus Gebraucht Teilen und ich bin richtig stolz drauf, auch wenn es nicht die neuste Hardware ist 

Da ich mir nicht die stärksten Sachen leisten kann, hab ich vor Monaten angefangen immer wieder einzelne Teile wie Mainboard, Prozessor, Ram usw. Stück für Stück zu holen und langsam meinen PC zusammen zubauen .
Natürlich musste ich mich bei vielen Sachen einlesen und habe unzählige Seiten und Foren, wie auch Youtube Videos von euch angesehen um überhaupt zu verstehen wie ich was mache.
Und ich muss sagen das es mir richtig Spaß macht! 

Manche Sachen sind aber nicht so leicht günstig zu bekommen, wie z.B. eine stärkere Grafikkarte, oder einen besseren Monitor.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn ihr mir die letzten Wünsche für meinen PC erfüllen würdet.

Zu meinen verbauten Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3770 4,1 Ghz
Cpu Kühler: Boxed Intel
Mainboard:Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
Ram: HyperX 16 Gb DDR3 1600mhz
Festplatte: Adata 120 Gb SSD
Netzteil: BeQuiet Systempower 450W silber
Gehäuse: Thermaltake c21 versa RGB
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix Gtx 1050 2Gb
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 120mm 1x140mm Arctic
Monitor: 27" AOC 
Sonstiges: zusätzlich RGB LED angelötet im Gehäuse drinnen

Was mich wie gesagt stört ist die Grafikkarte die leider zu wenig VRam hat für so manche meiner Lieblingsspiele.
Der zweite Punkt ist der CPU Kühler der ziemlich Laut ist, genauso wie die Gehäuselüfter.
Und mein Monitor, der ziemlich graues Bild hat (grauenhaft).

Ich würde die PC Teile selber einbauen und euch natürlich ein Vorher Nachher Vergleich und euch erzählen wie der Umstieg war 

Das wären meine ausgewählten Punkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Desweiteren lade ich noch einige Bilder des Innenlebens meines Rechners hoch.
Ansonsten vielen Dank fürs lesen, 
Die tolle Aktion und das ihr mir die Chance gjbt.

Schöne Grüße aus Niederbayern
Andi


----------



## proaimer (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

mein Name ist Sebastian, 22 und ich bin Student.

Zurzeit sind in meinem PC verbaut:

Prozessor:              Intel Core i5 6600K @ 4.5Ghz
Kühlung_:               Scythe Fuma
RAM:                        24GB DDR4
Mainboard:           MSI Z170 SLI PLUS
Grafikkarte:          MSI GTX 970
SSD:                          SanDisk Ultra II 480GB
HDD:                        6TB HGST NAS HDD
Lüfter:                     NoName 
Gehäuse:                Anidees Big Tower AIB


Anbei meine ausgewählte Hardware:
-----------------------------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
-----------------------------------------


Als "Monitor" nutze ich derzeit einen 42" Hisense TV, da mein alter Monitor defekt ist. Der iiyama G-Master würde somit wieder scharfes zocken ermöglichen 

Mit meinem aktuellen Rechner bin ich bis auf die Grafikkarte recht zufrieden. Mit einer 1080TI wäre aber 1080P&1440P Gaming auf Ultra bei quasi allen Spielen sicher.
Der Scythe Fuma erfüllt zwar noch seine Zweck hat aber bei einem Umzug ein paar Dellen & fehlende Finnen bekommen. Daher wäre der Dark Rock Pro 3 gut geeignet.
Und zuletzt würde das Lüfterset von bequiet! meine NoName Lüfter verbannen, da die alten unglaublich laut sind.

Ich würde mich freuen  bei dieser Aktion ausgewäht zu werden.

MfG

Sebastian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jonasrrjonas (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend alle Miteinander,

heute ist der Tag, an dem ich vom stillen, passiven Leser der PCGH und des PCGHX-Forums zum aktiven Part werde.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg. 
Gerne lasse ich euch am „Lebenslauf“ meines PCs teilhaben. Nun, meinen aktuellen PC habe ich 2007 gekauft. Das war damals so ein Fertigrechner „von der Stange“ von HP. Es gibt seit Längeren Pläne, diesen durch etwas Zeitgemäßes zu ersetzen, aber dann siegte bei mir immer der Gedanke „Never change a running system“. Zunächst einmal die Spezifikationen:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2,4Ghz)
RAM: 4GB DDR2-667 (effektiv 3GB, da 32 Bit-System)
GPU: NVIDIA 9600 GT
HDD: 250GB
PSU: HP 300 Watt
TFT: Fujitsu Siemens ScenicView E19-8 (19“)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut man sich die Bilder an, denkt man sich „Moment mal, das hat HP aber so doch nicht verkauft, oder?“ Richtig, im Laufe der Jahre hat sich etwas geändert am PC. Ich hatte mir 2010 Anno 1701 und 1404 gekauft und wollte diese Teile mal probieren, weil ich die vorherigen Teile (1602, 1503) sehr gemocht habe. Bei den Neuen hatte mir die Onboard-Grafikkarte einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Mit dieser liefen die gekauften Teile von Anno nämlich nicht. Was macht man in so einem Fall? Ich jedenfalls habe im Freundeskreis herumgefragt, ob jemand eine Grafikkarte überhätte. So habe ich dann eine passive NVIDIA 9600 GT von Sparkle (gibt’s die Firma überhaupt noch?) ergattert. Diese hängt seitdem via Molex auf 6-Pin PCIE am 300 Watt Netzteil. Auf den Bildern sieht man allerdings nichts von einer lüfterlosen Grafikkarte. Das kommt daher, weil die Kühlleistung eher nicht so gut war, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass HP ihr Mainboard quasi einmal gespiegelt haben und Erweiterungskarten „falsch herum“ eingebaut werden und der Passivkühler somit unterhalb der Karte lag. Ich hatte den Kühler also durch einen Arctic Accelero L2 Pro ersetzt. Blöderweise war der Lüfter zu groß und eckte an den Rückwärtigen an, daher habe ich mit Panzertape einen Lüfter mit Temperaturregelung (via Heißleiter) auf dem Kühlkörper befestigt. Das funktioniert bis heute erstaunlich gut (siehe Furmark-Screenshot).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später, 2015 bin ich günstig an ein Bundle (gebraucht) gekommen. Dieses beinhaltete: i7-3770k, Mainboard und 8GB RAM. Bei meinen Kollegen, die gerne am PC basteln und von denen ich einiges gelernt habe, hieß es, ich solle doch direkt die CPU köpfen, die würde sonst so heiß laufen. Im Nachhinein war das keine gute Idee. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, bin ich mit der Hand abgerutscht und habe mit den Fingernägeln sechs der Widerstände mitgenommen. Danach war meine Motivation für einen neuen PC direkt wieder im Keller und ich habe Mainboard und RAM weiterverkauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam macht das Surfen und Youtube schauen mit der Kiste keinen Spaß mehr. So gerne ich meine Spieleklassiker mag, würde ich auch gerne mal an „modernen“ Spielen, wie Witcher 3, GTA V, Bioshock Infinite, Skyrim, Dragon Age: Inquisition, usw., Spaß haben wollen. Daher kommt die Motivation, hier teilzunehmen, auch wenn ich noch einiges selbst zu leisten hätte, da ja der ganze PC getauscht werden sollte.

Meine „Finanzspritze“ wäre also:
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Dazu würde ich mir kaufen:
CPU: i7-8600k
RAM: 32GB DDR4
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 1060
HDD: 500GB SSD & 4TB HDD
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Ich denke mit so einem System dürfte ich wieder zehn Jahre über die Runden kommen. Gerade wenn die „Heimanwender-High-End-CPUs“ von Intel jetzt über sechs Kerne verfügen. Die ~1000€-Aufwendung für ein Upgrade ist sowieso überfällig.

Falls ich nicht zu den Glücklichen gehören sollte (und seien wir mal ehrlich, dass wird der Fall sein), dann werde ich noch ein paar Monate mit meinem "Retro"-Rechner vorlieb nehmen und mir dann mal so ein Ryzen-System näher anschauen.

In diesem Sinne, macht's nicht gut, macht's besser.


----------



## Gremadin (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Damit würde mein aktuelles System wohl immer noch an ein paar Stellen aufgerüstet werden müssen, aber der Anfang wäre schon super  Die Komponenten waren damals mit einem Kumpel zusammengesucht worden und es wäre wohl echt an der Zeit, das eine oder andere in Rente zu schicken.

Aktuell:

CPU:     AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
GraKa: AMD Radeon HD 6950
HDD: 1 x 125 GB SSD, 1 x 1TB HDD
Netzteil 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX23 
RAM : 2 x 2x2048MB Exceleram PC3-12800 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 870 AM3 ATX 
Monitor: 1 "LG W2361V 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) Full-HD TFT-Monitor 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiriton (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Mein aktuelles System ist wie folgt zusammengesetzt:

Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2 3 GB
Prozessor: i7 4790K
Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 9 ACK
Netzteil: Corsair RM

Wie man sieht habe ich eigentlich recht gute Hardware, nur die Grafikkarte ist nicht mehr ganz auf dem neuesten Stand 
Deswegen hab ich das hier ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## LuciB (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Morgen, habe meinen PC nun zum Teil mit gebrauchten Komponenten meines Opa´s aufgerüstet und könnte nun einige zusätzliche Hardware gut gebrauchen. Cool wenn ich einer Gewinner wäre, hier nun meine Hardware.

Gigabyte GA MA 790FX DQ6
AMD Phenom 9750
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Samsung SSD 850 Evo Pro 250GB
Palit Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 Ti
! x HDD 500GB
1 x HDD 400GB
1 x HDD 190GB
Ram 24GB
1 x DVD
Gehäuse NoName
Monitor Asus 24"

Meine Wahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## daBC (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wirklich ne tolle Aktion von euch!!!!
Ich bin der Johlan bin 27 Jahre alt, da ich seit dem ich 13 bin an Rechnern schraube sie zusammen baue und übertakte ist diese Leidenschaft eine meiner größten.
Da ich gezwungener maßen 3 Jahre lang einen Gaming Lappi hatte habe ich erst seit letztem Jahr wieder einen Festen Pc (unter 400 Euro NP Zocken ging trotzdem) der Anfang diesen Jahres von mir aufgerüstet wurde (nur Festplatten und ssd wurden nicht gewechselt).
Wenn ich Gewinnen sollte, würde ich den Einbau der Komponenten liebend gern selber vornehmen.

Verbaut sind jetzt:


Cpu:  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ boxed Kühler zum Zocken auf 3,75 GHz Übertaktet  bei 1,25V, Standard auf 3 GHz

MB:  Msi X370 Gaming pro Carbon

Ram:  G.Skill Flare X 16gb @2400MHz

Graka: Msi GTX 960 Armor 4GB

Festplatten:  Samsung Evo 850 2,5 500gb SSD
                            Seagate 1TB HDD
                            Western Digital 2TB Black HDD

Netzteil: ThermalTake Hamburg 530Watt 80+ Bronze

Lüfter: 4x 120mm In Win Aurora led RGBW
               3x 120mm Cooltek Silent Fan PWM

Gehäuse: In Win 303

Als Monitor nutze ich meinen Fehrnseher LG 42LW659S.



Wünschen würde ich mir:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ein stärkeres Netzteil würde ich dann direkt kaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## squirrel (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wahl:

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)






Mein System:

Intel Core Quad Cpu Q9550
Mainboar Asus Pq5l
Graikkarte Gainward HD 4870
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
120 GB SSD
600W Netzteil Thermaltake
CPU Kühler von Skythe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begründung:
Die Wahl fällt auf Grafikkarten schwerpunkt, da diese den PC am meisten ausbremst.


----------



## Nebuk (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware 

Verbaut sind derzeit:

*CPU*: Intel i7 2600K
*CPU-Kühler*: Boxed (wird sehr warm, deswegen der zusätzliche Lüfter auf dem Bild)
*Mainboard*: Asus P8P67 R3
*RAM*: 1x 8 GB +1x 4 GB
*Grafikkarte*: Asus GTX 560
*SSD*: 250 GB Samsung Evo
*HDD*: 500 GB WesterDigital
*Gehäuse*: ein Thermaltake Armor
*Soundkarte*: Sound Blaster von Creative
*Monitor*: 22" Asus VW225N 
*Zweitmonitor*: 19" Samsung SyncMaster 931BW + 

Hier die Fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bei Bedarf knipse ich noch ein Bild von den Monitoren)


Meine Komponentenauswahl im *PimpMyPC 2017*:

*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler*: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
*Gehäuse*: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
*Monitor*: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Gebraucht wird der Rechner hauptsächlich zum Spielen und Filme schauen. Beim Spielen meldet jeweils der CPU Sensor eine zu hohe Temperatur, deshalb habe ich noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter vorne hingepackt der die kühle Luft hinein bläst und so etwas der Hitze entgegenwirkt. Ebenfalls merkt man bei den Spielen, dass die Grafikkarte langsam an die Grenzen kommt - selbst bei eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 (WSXGA+) und wenig anspruchsvollen Spielen.

Eine neue Grafikkarte, würde die Spieleperformance deutlich steigern, ebenso könnte durch ein neuer CPU Kühler die CPU entfesselt werden (OC). Mit einem neuen 27" FullHD Monitor könnte ich auch besser in die Spielwelt eintauchen - besonders toll wirkt natürlich auch das fast rahmenlose Design. Ein neues Gehäuse würde mir auch helfen, den grossen Kühler einzubauen und die Kabel besser zu verstauen, dies ist mit dem jetzigen eher schwer möglich.

Vielen Dank!
MfG
Andreas


----------



## Bojendal (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen,

ein Upgrade für meinen alten PC wäre der absolute Hammer. Da ich letztes Jahr Papa geworden bin, lässt unser Budget in nächster Zeit leider kein Upgrade zu, da wir das Geld für unser heranwachsendes Kind benötigen.
Leider sind die aktuellen Spiele schon so hardwarefressend, dass diese sich mit meiner alten Hardware nur noch sehr unschön spielen lassen. Das Spielerlebnis ist somit relativ gering.
Vielleicht gewinne ich ja in eurem Lotto, das wäre das erste mal, dass ich etwas gewinnen würde    Wobei wenn man es recht bedenkt, kann man ja kaum mehr Glück haben und ein gesundes zu Kind haben 

Sei es wie es sei... ich find die Aktion prima!


Mein aktueller PC ist durch folgende Kompenenten zusammengesetzt.

- ATX-Gehäuse von Sharkoon
- Asus P8Z77-V Pro Mainboard
- Intel 3570K CPU
- 8 GB Ram
- 250 GB SSD-Platte + diverse Großdatenträger 
- Nvidia GTX 660 TI OC
- BeQuiet Netzteil mit 730 Watt
- BeQuiet CPU-Lüfter

wie man sieht gehört dieser PC bereits zu den Oldtimern und vor allem eine Grafikkarte würd mich schon wieder einige Jahre nach vorne werfen, da ich das Geld doch lieber in meinen Sohn investiere 

*daumendrück* und glG


----------



## BeeNapolyto (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
eure Pimp-my-PC-Aktion kommt genau zum rechten Zeitpunkt. Ende Oktober steht mein Geburtstag an und ich habe mir explizit Geld gewünscht um meinen mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Computer ein wenig aufrüsten zu können. Insbesondere an der Grafikleistung muss ich mit Hinblick auf VR deutlich was verbessern. Folgendes System habe ich mir im Januar 2013 zusammengestellt: (Bis auf die im September diesen Jahres nachgerüstete SSD im Zuge eines Upgrades auf Win 10)

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
CPU-Kühler:  Intel-Boxed
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77-DS3H, Intel Z77, ATX rev. 1.0
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 (2x 4GB)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti OC, 2GB GDDR5
Gehäuse: Aerocool  Xpredator X1 Midi-Tower – weiss mit 2 herstellerseitig verbauten 120mm-Lüftern
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630W
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB (Ende September 2017 nachgerüstet)
Monitor: Acer G226HQL (21,5 Zoll)

Geplant war, abhängig vom zur Verfügung stehenden Budget (da ich immer artig war, gehe ich von 600 bis 800 Euro aus) folgenden Komponenten zu ersetzen:

Tausch GTX 660Ti gegen GTX 1070/GTX 1080 (abhängig vom Budget)
Tausch Intel-Boxed gegen Doppelturm-Kühler (wobei ich mir hier noch nicht ganz sicher bin, welcher mit den Corsair Vengeance mit einer Höhe von 53mm passt)
Erweitern Arbeitsspeicher um 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 (ja, diesmal bedenke ich den Kühler und nehme direkt die LP-Variante)
Übertakten des i5-3570K (inkl. Köpfen und Einbringen von Flüssigmetall zwischen DIE und IHS) auf mindestens 4,5 GHz
Austausch der Gehäuse-Lüfter und Erweiterung auf insgesamt 4x120mm (2x Front, 1x Hinten, 1x Seite)

Folgende Produkte hätte ich von euch gerne:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) (bitte 120mm Lüfter)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt hierbei eindeutig auf der Grafikleistung. In Zeiten sich rasant entwickelnder VR-Möglichkeiten, möchte ich gerne auf die nächsten Jahr vorbereitet sein.

Das zur Verfügung stehende Budget würde ich dann direkt in eine HTC Vive investieren. Außerdem würde ich, wie ohnehin geplant den vorhandenen i5 übertakten und mit den 3 neuen Lüfter und dem Dark Rock Pro 3 sollte das für ordentlich Durchzug sorgen. Wahrscheinlich muss ich dann nur zumindestens bei einem RAM den riesigen Heatspreader entfernen. Hierbei habe ich mich bewusst gegen den kleineren Pure Rock entschieden, da ich glaube, dass ich mit meinem i5 schon ans Maximum gehen muss um VR nutzen zu können.

Alternativ könnte ich mir auch vorstellen aktuell noch auf die HTC Vive (mal schauen, was da so in 2018 kommt) zu verzichten und dafür die restlichen Komponenten an meinem PC auszutauschen.

Die würde dann ungefähr so aussehen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-7600K oder Ryzen 5 1600X
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB Vengeance LPX Series schwarz DDR4-2400, CL14
Mainboard: MSI Z270-A Pro oder MSI X370 Krait Gaming
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Silver


Zusammenbauen würde ich das ganze selber (und bevor ihr jetzt meckert, wenn ihr die Bilder seht…ja, ich überarbeite in dem Zusammenhang auch das Kabelmanagement)

Ich freue mich schon auf's rumschrauben (ob jetzt mit der gewonnenen oder der selbstgekauften Hardware ist erstmal egal)

Mfg 

Enrico


----------



## Torsti444 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für eure Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System ist folgendes:

Mainboard : MSI H170 Gaming M3
CPU: Intel I5 6500 (boxed) 
RAM: 8GB Corsair Value Select DDR4 2133 MHz
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power 9 600W
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1060 6GB Gaming X Plus
Gehäuse: Zalman Z3Plus
HDD: Seagate Desktop 1TB
Monitor: Medion MD 30699

Meine Wunschaufrüstung wäre folgende:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Bemerkungen:

-ich würde mir die Teile selbst einbauen, da ich mir meinen Rechner auch selber zusammengebaut habe
-meine jetzige Grafikkarte würde mein Vater geschenkt bekommen da der noch eine Uralte GT 640 hat und meine gerade 4 Wochen alt ist

Ansonsten wäre das Aufrüstset prima ,da ich mir immer nur einzelne Teile kaufen kann so wie es das Budget hergibt und daher u.a. auch noch keinen guten Monitor habe geschweigen denn vernünftige Gehäuselüfter sowie einen vernünftigen CPU Kühler.


----------



## AZEROX (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Erstmal ein Dankeschön für so eine Super  Aktion.

Da ich selber gerne am PC herum schraube würde das Upgrade gerne selber durchführen. Dabei sende ich Euch natürlich Bilder und Videos.
Dabei will ich klare Übersicht verschaffe was die Komponenten alles bieten und das ganzen zu ein Review zusammenfassen.
Dazu würde ich gerne Games Benchmarks durchführen und auch Videos davon machen.

So zu mein Aktuellen PC  
Als CPU ein Intel Core i5 3570K lässt sich wunderbar auf 4,5 Ghz Übertakten
mit einen  Thermalright true spirit 140 direct
Als Mainboard hab ich ein Asus Z77 LK  Sockel 1155
Dann als Grafikkarte habe ich  eine  GTX 660 von MSI
Als Stromversorgung  600 Watt von  be quiet
Als Datenträger eine SSD von WD Blue und  HDD von WD Green
Dann als RAM 12GB von Crucial  DDR3 und als Laufwerk  Samsung SH-224DB
Das Ganze wurde verbaut in ein NZXT Phantom 410 und es wird auf folgen Bildschirm gespielt BenQ GL2250HM





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: 44444444444444unbenan17j3j.png - abload.de

Nun zu den Pimp Update folgende Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie so die MSI GTX 1080ti ,weil die  Aktueller Flaggschiff ist und ich würde gerne mit besser FPS und Einstellungen  Spielen zocken.
Was mich auch noch Interessiert wie Gut man die noch zusätzlich (Manuel) übertakten kann 
ja man kann zwar einiges im Netz sehen aber ich gerne mal das Ganze auf eigene Faust durch Testen.
Bei be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 würde mich gerne Interessieren was er wirklich kann und ob der besser ist als  ein Thermalright true spirit 140 direct.
Pure Wings 2 PWM dann ins Gehäuse verbauen und den Lärmpegel zu senken mal schauen ob  die gegen die Arctic F12 PWM ankommen.
iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1  Monitor um endlich mal in besserer Bildqualität Spiele zu genießen.
und mich würde auch persönlich Interessieren wie gut der Monitor wirklich ist hatte noch nie was mit der Marke iiyama zutun.

Freue mich auf eure Aktion und wünsche allen Teilnehmern Glück. Natürlich hoffe ich auch,
dass ich vielleicht einer der Glücklichen sein werde, die sich über einen Gewinn freuen kann.

Mit Freundliche Grüßen 

Anton


----------



## fretsche (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Blätter verändern ihre Farbe, fallen herunter und es wird kälter, es ist Herbst und wie in den vergangenen Jahren auch findet ein Event statt das seines gleichen sucht. 



Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2 // Sockel 1366 LGA

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 920 @2.67 GHz
Lüfter: Boxed	

Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB Corsair PC3-10700

Garfikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 Gigabyte

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FW

Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 85+ 850W

Festplatte: SanDisk SSD Plus 240 GB + Irgendwelche HDDs

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T240 + T240 HD

Maus: Logitech MX 518

Tastatur: Logitech Media Keyboard

Headset: Kotion Each G2000



Wunschhardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Viel hat sich an meinem System nicht getan somit sind die wichtigsten Updates noch immer die Grafikkarte da inzwischen allerdings die Gehäuselüfter nicht mehr die besten sind haben sie an Bedeutung gewonnen. 

Der Rest ist dennoch ein nettes Upgrade für meine vorhandene Hardware.

Was den Einbau der Hardware angeht bin ich flexibel. ich hätte nichts dagegen die Hardware selbst einzubauen.


----------



## Jason1 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ahoy hoy Team!

Eine gratis Rechner Aufrüstung? Her das Zeug!

Oha, daß war jetzt bestimmt zu ehrlich und direkt, kam gierig rüber und nun wirke ich unsympathisch, wie?

Also nochmal von vorne…

Ich liebe euch! Nein wirklich Leute, ich liebe euch, jeden einzelnen!
Ich lese schon immer euer Heft, genau genommen rahme ich mir jede einzelne Ausgabe ein und hänge sie an die Wand. Bilder eure Redakteure zieren meinen Hare Krishna Schrein, vor dem ich jeden Abend für ihre Gesundheit bete und mein Leben für das ihre geben würde. Ich drücke heiße Küsse auf ihre Fotos und kann nur sagen das ich…_Das glaubt ihr nicht wirklich, oder? Wenn doch, Holla, die Schleimspur geht noch 2 DinA4 Seiten so weiter wenn ihr wollt!_ 

Also doch Wahrheit…Her das Zeug!….irgendwie…, dass klappt so einfach nicht.

Nochmal von vorne, diesmal zivilisiert.:

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen ganz ansehnlichen Spielerechner, komplett neu inkl. schöner GTX 1070 gekauft, extra angeschafft für meine brandneue Oculus Rift. Dann kam ich auf die fantastische Idee mein System zu übertakten und auch anderweitig etwas dran rumzuschrauben da „genug“ bekanntlich immer zu wenig ist…reicht es wenn ich sage fehlendes Fachwissen nicht mit Enthusiasmus zu ersetzen ist und man sich beim Löschen des PCs auch gleichzeitig den Teppich versaut?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich musste meinen altehrwürdigen Spielerechenr wieder reaktivieren….und mit „reaktivieren“ meine ich, dass Ding von meinem Cousin zurückzuholen, dem ich aus geradezu selbstloser Großzügigkeit damals meinen alten Rechner geschenkt hatte…Nunja, auch hier reicht es wohl zu sagen das, wer sich ein Geschenk zurück holt, danach so beliebt wie Fußpilz ist….Aber ich habe versprochen es Weihnachten wieder gut zu machen und da kommt ihr ins Spiel.

Denn wenn ihr mir meine Möhre aufrüstet, die für meinen Haupteinsatzzweck "VR" und Spiele wie Project Cars oder auch DCS World wie man sieht nicht mehr das Hellgelbe vom Ei ist, könnte ich mit dem gesparten Geld Koks und Nutt….meinem Cousin ein exorbitant pralles Weihnachtsgeschenk machen, dass mich dann vom Stigmata des fiesen Geschenkerückdiebs befreit!

Also her das Zeug!...Äh, ich meine,...

Bitte nehmt mich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
PS:* Ich würde euch meinen Rechner dann auch lieber zuschicken und nicht selber dran baschteln…Grabesstimmen raunen mir zu das dies wohl der vernünftigerer Weg ist. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Mein aktuelles System:*

*Gehäuse:* BitFenix Shinobi
*Mainboard:* ASUS P8Z77-V LX
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K
*CPU-Kühler:* Boxed
*RAM:* 16GB DDR3 SDRAM Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9
*Grafikkarte:* ASUS STRIX GTX 970 DirectCU II OC
*SSD:* 850 EVO 500 Gigabyte
*Soundkarte:* Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer fata1ty Pro
*BS: *Windows 10
*Monitor:* Acer S242HLCBID
*VR Headset:* Oculus Rift

Grüße
Dirk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weywi (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH
Folgendes wären meine Wünsche...

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)


MeinSystem :
Mainboard :Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel I7 6700K 
CPU Kühler Lepa 120mm Kompaktwasserkühlung.
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4
Netzteil: Thermaltake Paris 650W
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX1070 Super Jetstream
Gehäuse: Aerocool Xpredator X3
Monitor:Ein Alter ASUS 27 Zoll.. + LG 34UM58 P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Würde meine PC gerne Etwas kühler haben damit ich ihn auch Übertakten könnte.
Mein zweit Monitor ist auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen so das da mal was neues her muss,
und eine Besser GK geht immer...


----------



## HardwareX (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,
ich würde gerne bei Pimp my PC mit machen, da besonders die Grafikkarte schwächelt. Mein Prozessor reicht mir noch aus und der RAM wird bald aufgerüstet.

Aktuelles System:
CPU: I5 2400
CPU-Kühler: Intel  Boxed-Kühler
Mainboard: Asus P8H67-M-LE
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333 CL 9 von Kingston (wird bald aufgerüstet)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC mit 1GB VRAM
Gehäuse: No-Name ATX
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power S6 300W
Festplatte: Samsung HD103UJ 1TB + Samsung HD200HJ 200GB
DVD-Laufwerk: Standart DVD-Brenner von LG
Monitor: Samsung S24E390HL 60 Hz IPS mit 5ms Reaktionszeit



Ausgewählte Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da die CPU noch in Ordnung ist würde ich die Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Die 1080 würde ich nehmen, da ich mir denächst einen WQHD-Monitor zulege. Das Netzteil muss deswegen aufgerüstet werden. Das Dark Base Pro 900 würde ich wegen der hohen Modularität und der Silentoptionen nehmen. Da es nur Freesync Monitore zur Auswahl gibt nehme ich da den günstigsten.


----------



## x2K (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich versuche auch dieses Jahr wieder mein Glück.

Mein System setzt sich zusammen aus:
NZXT Lexa Gehäuse
MSI 790FX GD70 
Phemom II 810
8GB Kingstom HyperX
Gforce GTX 470 
mein altbewärtes Be Quiet Netzteil BQT ES500W
Intel Pro 1000PT  (Trödelmarkt)
Soundblaster X FI Xtrem Music 
einem USB 3.0 Adapter
eine alte Laing DDC, die ich auf dem Schrott gefunden habe , meine HPPS hat das zeitliche gesegnet.
10 orangene LEDS aus einer defekten Lampe 

Die Ersatzteile, die ich mir erhoffe:

  Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 50 (18 Punkte übrig)

Ich halte mein Maschinchen seit langer Zeit am Leben, nur irgendwann sind auch einmal Teile defekt, die sich nicht leicht reparieren lassen.
Daher habe ich Teile ausgesucht, die von ihren Daten her möglichst lange halten sollen  und für die Zukunft nehr als ausreichend Reserven bereithalten.  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die verwendeten Lüfter wurden mit dem Gehäuse zusammen geliefert und laufen durch ein paar Tricks heute noch recht gut. Die LEDs musste ich inzwischen austauschen, weil die alten nicht mehr leuchteten. Und auch die Lager der Lüfter habe ich durch öfteres Zerlegen und Nachschmieren erhalten können. Dazu verwende ich ein Silikongleitmittel. Was allerdings Probleme machen wird sind die kleinen ELKOs auf der Platine des Lüftermotors, diese lassen sich nicht so leicht austauschen und werden in naher Zukunft ausfallen.
Auch das Netzteil habe ich schon diverse Male reparieren müssen, da wird es auch mal Zeit für ein neues und sparsameres Modell.
Naja über die Wehwehchen meines Oldies zu schreiben würde den ganzen Abend füllen, aber ich habe auch viele schöne Erinnerungen mit meinem Rechner erlebt.  So habe ich auf dem System mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel spielen können (APB), ich habe meine ersten Gehversuche mit Linux unternommen sowie alle Protokolle in meiner Ausbildungszeit geschrieben. Zum Schluss entstand auf diesem System meine Bachelorarbeit;  um nur einiges zu nennen.


----------



## KetchUPPCGH (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion und ein herzliches Hallo an die Community!

Kurz zu meiner Person: Johannes, 19 Jahre alt und derzeit Bufdi.
Ich finde die Aktion wirklich super, besonders da ich schon seit längerem über ein paar Upgrades nachdenke....
Durch sie würde mir besonders in Belangen wie einer neuen Grafikkarte und eines neuen Monitors äußerst weitergeholfen werden, da es für mich derzeit nur in einem Kombikauf beider Dinge lohnen würde aufzurüsten, was teuer wäre....

Folgendes Gaming Setup ist derzeit in Verwendung:

CPU: Core i7 2600 3,4 GHz (nein, nicht der mit dem 'k')
GPU: GTX 960 2G
Mutterbrett: ASUS P8P67 DELUXE Rev.1.xx (laut CPU-Z, Screenshot mit im Anhang)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power Model: BQT-L7-630W
RAM: Corsair VENGEANCE 2x8GB DDR3 Dual-Channel 1600 MHz
Monitor: HP x2301
SSD: 830 Pro 256GB 
           840 Pro 128 GB
HDD: SAMSUNG 3,5" 256GB
--Komische Festplattenkombination, ich weiß...die 830 und die HDD sind jeweils   übernommene Modelle von meinem Vater--

Wie deutlich zu sehen ist ist die Grafikkarte nicht alt, jedoch sind die 2G Speicher keines falls zukunftssicher, vor allem da ich gerne Spiele mit hohen Grafikanforderungen spiele. Wen interessiert wieso ich vor ein paar Jahren gerade diese Grafikkarte gewählt habe:
Sie hat meine alte, von meinem Vater übernommene, GTX 570 ersetzt. Das Budget für eine 970 war nicht ausreichend und die 960 mit 4G wurde unglücklicherweise erst ein paar Monate nach dem Kauf auf den Markt gebracht. 

Des Weiteren habe ich in letzter Zeit öfters die BIOS Fehlermeldung bekommen, dass mein CPU Lüfter, ein älteres Modell des be quiet! Dark Rock 3, sich zu langsam drehe. Dieses Problem habe ich zwar durch eine BIOS Einstellung behoben, weiß jedoch nicht ob das die Lösung des Problems ist. Zudem sind vor ein paar Jahren die Gummihalterungen des Lüfters abgegangen und seitdem halten Kabelbinder den Lüfter am Kühler. (man weiß sich zumindest zu helfen )

Gewünschte Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vor allem mit dem neuen Bildschirm und der äußerst potenten Grafikkarte wäre eine gute Basis für weitere Upgrades geschaffen.

Von daher würde ich mich natürlich freuen einer der vier Glücklichen zu sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Johannes

Bilder: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akku19 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen.

Ich habe folgendes Installiert:

*CPU*: Intel i5 3570
*CPU-Kühler*: Alpenföhn Gotthard
*Mainboard*: Asus P8Z77
*RAM*: 16 (4x4) GB G.Skill
*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX970
*SSD*: 250 GB Samsung Evo
*HDD*: 2x 2TB Samsung
*Gehäuse*: Coolermaster HAF X
*Soundkarte*: Onboard Sound
*Netzteil*: Corsair AX 750 Watt
*Monitor*: 27" Asus VE278Q 

Und folgendes wünsche ich mir zum Aufrüsten:

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
*Monitor: *iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)


*Gesamt: *48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Warum aufrüsten?
1. Mein Big Tower ist sehr schwer (~16 kg) und ich werde immer älter (41 Jahre).
Da wird es immer schwieriger bei den 2-3 mal Jährlich statt findenden LAN-Partys im Freundeskreis
und da sind ~9 kg doch einiges leichter zu schleppen.
2. Ich möchte mal wieder mit hohen Details spielen. Die MSI GTX970 habe ich Anfang des Jahres günstig gekauft
aber der Speicher ist doch zu wenig. (Vorher Asus GTX570).
3. Mein Monitor war ein Einsteigergerät und das merkt man auch an der Bildqualität.

Ich würde die Komponenten natürlich selbst einbauen.
Das mache ich schon seit fast 20 Jahren und jetzt könnte ich es auch meinen Kindern zeigen.

Und die alten Komponenten werden mit anderen, die ich von Freunden habe, für den ersten Rechner
für meine Kinder verwertet. Den werden wir dann zusammen aufbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rambazam (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte  mich erneut mit meinem Rechner bei Eurer "Pimp my PC" Aktion bewerben, letztes Jahr hat mein Glück leider nicht gereicht.

Der PC ist mittlerweile 4,5 Jahre alt und wollte diesen neue Teile gönnen. Meine letzten Aufrüst-budgets sind für andere Sachen eingesetzt worden, da wir Haus, Hund und Garten haben, ist das Geld schneller weg als man denken mag. Gespart für eine neue Grafikkarte, daraus wurden Plissees, statt neuen Prozessor ein passenden Spiegel- und Unterschrank im Bad.  Ich denke aber es haben andere mehr verdient, welche es besser brauchen könnten, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Wir sind zufrieden, haben alles, außer vielleicht der Herr wieder seine neue Technik. 


Verbaute Hardware:
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB (1x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL7-8-8-24 Single
Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
Netzteil: 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
SSD: 250GB Samsung 840 Evo 
Grafikkarte: 3072MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 Tower Kühler
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T27A300 (eher Fernseher als Monitor)
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF X
Tastatur/Maus/Headset: Logitech G15, G600, G35


Gewünschte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg und ein paar gute Aufrüstbilder der Gewinner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hier der kleine Akio, der nimmersatte und freche Shiba Inu)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unimatrix-Paul (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich versuche einfach mal mein Glück.

Wunsch Bauteile: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

CPU: FX 6100
Mainboard: G6594_M5A78L-M_USB3
Grafikkarte: GTX 760
Arbeitsspeicher: 8gb DDR3 1666
Festplatte: 1 TB HDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre toll wenn meinem alten PC wieder neues leben eingehaucht würde.

Schönen Gruß an PCGH


----------



## Le0n3 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier meine Wunsch-PC-Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Durch die kompetente Hilfe des PCGHX-Forum, werde ich meinen aktuellen Prozessor behalten. Deshalb habe ich folgende Hardware bestellt, um meinen PC "aufzurüsten":
8GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
525GB Crucial MX300 2.5"
600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver

Wie direkt auffällt fehlt die Grafikkarte. Bei den aktuellen Mondpreisen in dem Bereich sind die High-End-Grafikkarten preislich unerreichbar für mich. 
Deshalb würde ich mich über eine potente Grafikkarte und ein leistungsstarken Monitor sehr freuen. Zudem habe ich zur Zeit noch ein geschlossenes Gehäuse, 
daher bietet sich das Pure Base 600 an, um die 1080ti zu bewundern 

Mein aktuelles  System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H 
CPU: Intel i5 3570K 
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn (Leider weiß ich nicht mehr das Modell)
RAM: 2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9
Grafikkarte: 2GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 
SSDs: 1x64GB
HDD: 1x1TB + 1x2TB
Gehäuse: AeroCool Xpredator X1 Black Edition Midi Tower
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+
Monitor: Acer p225hq

Mit besten Grüßen
Christian


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nach langem Hin und Her ob ich hier jetzt mitmachen soll oder nicht, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, mein Glück zu versuchen.

Da ich seit Anfang 2013 mit meinem FX-8120 rumgekrebst bin, hatte ich mir vor kurzer Zeit ein kleines Upgrade gegönnt bestehend aus R5 1600, MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic, und die weißen Crucial Ballistix. Das einzige, was zu kurz gekommen ist, ist die Pixelschubse. Zugegeben, dass sich eine neue Lohnt, brauche ich erstmal ne  neue Flimmerkiste, meine beiden alten Dinger mit nativen 1680x1050 hauen selbst mit ner neuen Karte niemanden vom Hocker. Der kleine Rest meines Budgets ist nach vielen Überlegungen noch in das Design geflossen. Das Konzept "weiß" verfolge ich nun schon länger, wodurch das Gehäuse und die Sleeves schon vorhanden waren. Mit den Phanteks Halos habe ich meine Arctic Lüfter gepimpt. Manchen soll das zuviel Bling-Bling sein, aber ich stehe auf Licht!  
Da aktuell die Graka Preise so hoch sind, lohnt sich das nicht, auf eine zu sparen. Zudem ist Pascal nun schon alt, wodurch Volta oder eine verbesserte Vega schon netter wären... Meine heimliche Liebe zur GTX 1070 HOF Design mal außen vor xD
Daher kommt das ganz passend, dass es hier eine Grafikkarte UND(!!!) einen Bildschirm zum Abstauben gibt. Ein neues Netzteil ist auch was schickes, meins hat nämlich schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel und hat in der Zeit bis zum Geht-Nicht-Mehr Staub gefressen, welcher in meiner Dachwohnung zusammen mit der Hitze im Sommer und der Kälte im Winter Das Komplettpaket abrundet. Der einzige Vorteil, den der FX hatte: Im Winter war es beim Zocken warm :3

Jetzt aber genug Story xD Erstmal möchte ich euch noch mein Aktuelles System zeigen. Natürlich nicht aus der Sig kopiert *grins*
Ryzen 5 1600
*XFX* R9 280X DD
16GB Crucial Ballistix  _Sport_
 msi B350 Tomahawk Arctic
CoolerMaster Seidon *120V*
256GB SanDisk SATA SSD
1,5TB *WD*Blue
1TB *WD*Green
*Be*quiet! L8 730W CM 
Das Ganze sitzt in einem Phanteks P400 Ecplipse Tempered Glass Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich extra für das Bild abgebaut, im normalen Betrieb sehe ich von meinem Liebling leider nicht so viel: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch nun zum "wichtigen" Teil dieses Beitrags: Was ich gerne gewinnen würde  
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen anderen ein bisschen weniger Glück als mir und 3 anderen Gewinnern 

Greetz
WhoRainZone


----------



## lalaker (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

also im aktuellen Heft konnte ich nichts finden, dass man als Abonnent aus Österreich teilnehmen kann, aber die Teilnahmebedingungen online scheinen mir das doch zu ermöglichen. Dann versuche ich es mal.

Mit diesen Teilen würde ich gerne meinen PC aufrüsten.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


2018 werde ich auf AM4 oder 1151v2 aufrüsten, wobei mir die AMD-Lösung langfristig sinnvoller erscheint. Da mir mein altes NT vor einigen Wochen eingegangen ist, habe ich da die Aufrüstung gleich vorgezogen.

*Meine derzeitige HW:
*
AMD Phenom II X6
2x8 GB DDR3 1600 Corsair
Asus M5A97 R2.0
Saphire 7850, 2GB
250 GB SSD Angelbird
2 TB HDD Toshiba
Seasonic Focus Gold 550 Watt (neu, siehe weiter oben)

Wie an den Bildern zu erkennen ist, würde ich die Kühlung schon jetzt gerne auf "schwarz" umstellen, auch die Lüfter sollen alle per PWM in Zukunft gesteuert werden können. Die GTX 1080 wird sich bis 2018 in dem System noch langweilen, aber zu viel Grafikleistung kann man ja nie haben 

Die Umbauarbeiten würde ich gerne selbst durchführen, einerseits weil mein Ego nichts anderes zu lässt, aber auch weil der Versand nach DE für so Teil in AT nicht so günstig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich würde ich dann vom umgebauten System ein paar Bilder online stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kurt Landauer


----------



## Panzaknagga (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Was momentan in meinem Rechner vor sich  hin werkelt:

Prozessor: Intel core I5 3570k
Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 3
SSD: Samsung 830 256 GB , Kingston 240Gb
Festplatte: Hitachi 500Gb HDP725050GLA360
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX660 DirectCU2
Gehäuse: A+ XClio2
Laufwerk: LG GH20
Netzteil: Combat Power CP 750W
Arbeitsspeicher: Team Elite 2x4Gb DDR3 1333Mhz
Kühler: Alpenföhn Gotthard
Monitor: Samsung S27D390H LED


Was ich gerne tauschen würde:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Durchforsten meiner Rechenzentrale war ich doch überrascht was da alles an rustikaler Hardware drin steckt.
Das Netzteil liefert seit fast 10 Jahren Strom! Wird mal Zeit das gegen was vernünftiges zu tauschen.
Die Graka ist super, aber Black Desert verlangt nach deutlich mehr Leistung. Während mein CPU nur auf Halbmast läuft, schnauft die 660 aus allen Löchern.
Und mit der neuen Graka sollte es auch kein Problem sein einen zweiten Monitor zu befeuern. 
Da die Hardware in Zukunft wohl nicht kleiner werden wird, ist ein neues Gehäuse mit mehr Platz sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Dann bekomm ich die SSDs eventuell auch mal fest verbaut.


----------



## Prolog (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team und Forum,
Ich find die Aktion echt toll und da dachte ich mir, dass ich einfach mal mein Glück versuche.  

Meine Wunsch Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Verbaute Hardware:

Prozessor:
Intel Pentium G4560

Mainboard:
MSI B250 PC Mate

Ram:
16 GB Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 2400Mhz

Grafikkarte:
MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8GB 

Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 500W

hdd:
WD 2TB Blue
WD 500GB 2,5"

Gehäuse:
Sharkoon VS4

Gehäuse-Lüfter:
2x Scythe 120mm Glide Stream PWM
1x Sharkoon Lüfter 120mm

Monitor:
LG 27MU67-B

Mir ist klar, dass die aufrüstung mit meiner aktuellen Hardware keinen großen Sinn macht.
Aber ich bekomme bald ein gebrauchtes  "Corsair Carbide Series Clear 400C" gehäuse ohne Lüfter, so das ich die be quiet! Lüfter gut gebrauchen kann. Der Prozessor und das Mainboard wird gegen Weihnachten durch einen Ryzen 5 1600 und ein MSI B350 PC Mate getauscht. Da ich gerne Shooter zocke ist ein 144Hz Monitor natürlich ein Traum, allerdings spiele ich genauso gerne grafisch ansprechende Spiele wie Rise of the Tomb Raider oder The Witcher 3 und mit der 1080 sollten die Spiele dann in wqhd und teilweise in 4k schön und flüssig spielbar sein. Ok die Silent Loop ist vielleicht ein bisschen überdimensioniert für späteres moderates übertakten, aber ab und an übertreiben muss man auch.

Abschließend wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tim


----------



## Nef (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmal ein *Hallo ans PCGH-Team* und ein neuerliches Danke für diese tolle Aktion!

Ich liege einfach direkt mal los mit der Wunschkombination:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


- Grafikkarte: Da ich aktuell schon einen 4K-Monitor besitze, macht ein Upgrade auf eine 1080 Ti, aus meiner Sicht, am meisten Sinn. SLI mit der 1070 wäre auch möglich gewesen, um aber die anfallenden Stromkosten nicht "explodieren" zu lassen macht eine 1080 TI mehr Sinn. 
- Lüfter: Im aktuellen Gehäuse sind noch 3 Slots frei für Lüfter, da würden die 3x Pure Wings gerade richtig erscheinen.
- Netzteil: Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist nicht das Schlechteste, allerdings bereitet mir dessen Lüfter inzwischen ab und an Kopfschmerzen. Ein Austausch wäre hier ebenfalls sehr sinnvoll (und ja, auch 500 Watt werden ausreichen! Meins reichte sogar für SLI mit zwei GTX 970).
- Monitor: Oben erwähnte ich, dass ich bereits einen 4K-Monitor besitze. Meine aktuelle 1070 und diesen Monitor hier würde ich für den Rechner meiner Frau verwenden. Diese Teile würden also sogar ein neues Zuhause finden.

Der Vollständigkeit halber kopiere ich hier einfach meine Signatur, dort ist aufgelistet, welche Hardware aktuell verbaut ist:  Gehäuse: Antec P100| Mainbord: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition | CPU: 4770k @ 4.400 MHz @ 1.30V (geköpft)| RAM: 16GB DDR3 1866 RAM | GPU: GTX 1070 @ 2050/4500 MHz | Speicher: 256 GB SSD Crucial MX100 | 4000 GB Western Digital HDD | 2000 GB Seagate HDD |500 GB Seagate SSHD | 80 GB Intel SSD | 1000/2000/3000 GB WD HDD (extern) | OS:Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit| Monitor: 28 Zoll Samsung TFT 3840x2160 | Netzteil: Cooler Master VS Series Modular 80+ Gold 550 Watt | CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Bild ist inzwischen 4 Monate alt, allerdings hat sich seitdem nichts verändert. Außer das ich die CPU gköpft habe.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Vielleicht könnte die PCGH damit ja noch etwas experimentieren [hab die CPU nicht wieder mit Silikon zugeklebt] - und wieso ist das Bild falsch herum? - Fragen über Fragen)

Bleibt mir nur nochmals zu sagen, danke PCGH! Vielleicht bin ich dieses Jahr auch mal einer der Glücklichen, und falls nicht, ist es immer wieder spannend zu sehen, wie andere sich über ihre neue Hardware freuen. Auch die Berichte des PCGH Teams dazu sind interessant, vor allem wenn dann mit Benchmarks verglichen wird, oder die Lautheit des PCs vorher und nachher gemessen wird. Meinen PC würde ich dafür natürlich zur Verfügung stellen. 

Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Atanail (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mit diesen Teilen würde ich gerne meinen PC aufrüsten.

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine derzeitige HW:

Intel i7-4770K CPU
ASUS Z87-PRO Mainboard
2x8 GB DDR3 Corsair
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme
250 GB SSD Crucial
500 GB Samsung Evo
1 TB HDD WD
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650 Watt 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 (erste Version)

Die Grafikkarte habe ich mir vor paar Monaten neu geleistet.
Das System hat aber leider inzwischen ein paar Macken dazu bekommen. Gehäuselüfter bekomme ich nicht mehr zum laufen (sieht man auch auf dem Bild). USB Controller hat ne Macke und schalten USB Anschlüsse nach dem Zufall verfahren an und aus. Öfters will auch das Bios nicht starten und so weiter. Das Board muss unbedingt raus.
Das Gehäuse ist zu klein um es vernünftig reinigen zu können. Die Frontklappe zum Luftfilter reinigen schließt nicht da der Schliessmechanismus defekt ist. Musste ich provisorisch festkleben... sieht echt peinlich aus.
Brauche also dringend neues Board, Gehäuse und den passenden nicht so massigen CPU Kühler. Der rest ist mir egal und kann weiterverwendet werden.


----------



## bernibaer1961 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes Team,
ich hoffe, das dies die richtige Stelle für meine Bewerbung ist - aber ich probiere es einfach mal!

Diese Komponenten habe ich ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)


Diese Komponenten sind verbaut:

MB GA-990XA-UD3 mit
AMD FX8320
2 x 8 GB DDR3 RAM von GEIL
ZOTAC GTX 760 4GB
Netzteil 530 Watt 
System HD: Intenso SSD Sata III 256 GB
dazu Samsung HD 322Hj und Toshiba HDWD 1TB
Monitor: Samsung LS27D390HS

Wie ihr auf den Bildern seht, ist das Gehäuse sehr armselig und traurig, deshalb wählte ich das be quiet pure base 800!
So, dann wurde es schwer, denn ein Mainboard allein wäre nicht hilfreich, und dann wären noch DDR4-RAM und ein Prozessor  noch nötig, so dass es mir sinnvoll erschien, mein Board und die CPU zunächst einmal weiter zu nutzen.
Ich habe mich dann für ein stärkesres, leises Netzteil und die Grafikkarte entschieden, weil ich auf jeden Fall das Grafikkartenupdate wollte mit genügend Leistung und Qualität für die nächsten Jahre, zusammen mit einer ausreichenden Stromversorgung. Außerdem bietet der AMD noch Luft zu Übertakten, so dass mir ein gutes (und leises) Netzteil auch hier sinnvoll erscheint (auch im Hinblick auf eine spätere Board- + CPU-Aufrüstung). 
Der 27 Zoll Monitor von Ilyama erschien mir dann auch für meine Verhältnisse sinnvoll, da ich bereits einen 27er besitze und es durchaus traumhaft wäre, 2 gleich große Monitore zu nutzen!

So, nun wünsche ich uns viel Glück und Spaß (und versuche noch, Bilder hoch zu laden..)!

Sehe gerade, dass sie recht dunkel sind - habs nicht besser hin gekriegt - hoffe, es reicht trotzdem.

LG Bernd


----------



## IDIZIAK (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebes PCGH Team,

Meine Wunsch Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkt)
Gehause: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Meine Verbaute Hardware

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4440
Mainboard: MSI Z87 GD 65 Gaming
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 650 ti
Kühler: Thermalright Archon
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530W
RAM: Hyper X 4x4 GB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB
HDD: Western Digital Green 1TB
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5
Monitor: Samsung S27C350



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Hardware ist leider auf keinem aktuellen stand was mich beim Zocken derzeit echt Frustriert.
Ich würde gerne PUBG, BF2 oder Destiny zocken was aber mein aktueller PC nicht zulässt oder zumindest nur so schlecht, dass es keinen Spaß macht.
Sollte ich hier gewinnen würde ich auch zusätzliches Budget zur verfügung stellen um andere schwachpunkte in meinem System zu beseitigen.
Leider sind aktuell die Preise für PC teile aber so hoch, dass ich das selber nicht stemmen kann deswegen hoffe ich auf ein upgrade von euch um wieder zocken zu können.

MfG Sebastian


----------



## SirDoly (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hier mein System und mein Pimp-Up  Vorschlag:

Meine Kiste ist eigentlich (fast) ausreichend für die Spiele, die ich zocke. Wenn ihr aber diese Aktion durchführt, dann will ich da mal mitmachen. Meine Anliegen sind: Mehr Sicht, ruhigeres System und ein sicheres Netzteil!

Zur Zeit habe ich ein Cooler Master Gehäuse mit folgender Einrichtung:

ASROCK Z77 pro3
INTEL i5 3750K
8GB RAM
GAINWARD Phantom 970
CORSAIR TX650 Netzteil

...und einen 10 Jahre alten HP Monitor 24"

Jetzt pimpen wir auf:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

= 48 Punkte!

Warum? Weil es meine Kiste endlich hübsch, ruhig und stabil macht. Natürlich schicke ich euch den PC zu euch, dann könnt ihr euch richtig drüber machen!!! 

LG

Hier dier meine:


----------



## ZockwennZeit (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!
Hatte in den letzten Jahren wenig Zeit für`s gaming. Dementsprechend ist auch meine Hardware etwas angestaubt.
Da mir nun wieder etwas Luft zum Zocken bleibt kommt eure Aufrüstaktion vor dem Winter wie gerufen.
Mein System besteht aus einem Acer Predator  den ich vor Jahren einem Freund abgekauft habe.
Es waren zwei GTX9800 Grafikkarten im SLI verbaut von denen eine kurze Zeit später den Geist aufgab.
Also rüstete ich eine GTX660TI nach die bis heute ihren Dienst tut.  Aus Leistungssicht  pfeift sie allerdings aus dem letzten Loch.
Mainboard und CPU sollen in nächster Zeit auch getauscht werden, leider habe ich nur 50 Punkte zu Verfügung wodurch meine erste Wahl aus GPU, Gehäuse mit CPU Kühlung und  Monitor besteht.
Mein System:
Q9550
Acer SLI Mainboard??
8GB DDR2 RAM
GTX660TI
650Watt Netzteil
HDD 1TB
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 226BW 22"
Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)
Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt heißt's Daumen drücken und auf ein zeitgemäßes Zocken hoffen.

LG Markus


----------



## Parynor (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

ich habe  mir folgenden Komponeten ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Kompenten:

i5 3570k
8 GB RAM
Gigabyte Mainboard 
Gainward 570 Gtx
OCZ Netzteil 500W
Gehäuse unbekannt

Das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte hat es Ende letzten Jahres zerlegt.  Seitdem habe ich das Projekt neuer Gaming PC gestarte.  Bisher habe ich aber nur einen Dark Rock Pro 3 kaufen können. Das Gehäuse habe ich vor Jahren mal mit einem falschen Renigungsmittel versucht zu renigen. Seitdem klebt die ganze Front und man bekommt dieses Beschichtung auch nicht runter. Deshalb soll auch ein neuer Tower her.  Das Dark Base Pro 900 liegt schon seit Monaten mit Warenkorb meines Versandhändlers des Vertrauens. Nur bestellen konnte ich es bisher noch nicht.  Mein alter 27,5 Zoll ViewSonic Monitor ist  noch älter als die restlichen Komponeten und hätten seinennen Ruhestand verdient.


Ich würde mich freuen  wenn Ihr mich auswählen würdet, aber ich wünsche allen Viel Glück! 


Viele Grüße


----------



## sdf2187 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Hardware Team,

hier meine Wunsch-Hardware um meinen Rechner zu Pimpen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Macht zusammen genau 50 Punkte .

Mein aktuelles System ist doch noch relativ jung, da ich erst Anfang dieses Jahres aufgerüstet habe. Dennoch hat man ja so seine Wünsche . So fehlen mir aktuell noch Gehäuselüfter. Der CPU-Kühler müsstet getauscht werden, da ich für den Macho leider keinen Lüfter für das Schwarz/Rote Farbkonzept im meinen Rechner gefunden habe.  Auch liebäugle ich seit geraumer Zeit mit einem G-Sync Monitor passend zu Grafikkarte. Leider sind diese doch noch relativ Teuer . Zur Grafikkarte kann ich nur sagen, man kann nie genügend Leistung haben, wenn man Ego-Shooter spielt. 

Das System besteht aus:
CPU: Intel I7 7700K
CPU-Kühler Thermalright Macho Rev. B
Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
Graka: MSI GTX1060 X 6G
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3000 16GB
SSD1: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (OS)
SSD2: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB (Games)
HDD: Samsung F1 1TB (Daten, uralt aber rennt )
Lüfter: BeQuiet Silent Wings 140mm
Netzteil: CoolerMaster Silent Pro 600W Gold
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 400c
Monitor: 2x BenQGW2760S


----------



## Ixochen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mahlzeit Freunde!

Ich möchte keine großen Geschichten erzählen; ihr seid sicherlich bereits müde vom Lesen der ganzen anderen Posts. Wichtig ist mir nur, zu sagen, dass auch ich Euch sehr dankbar für die Chance bin, solche Premium Hardware zu gewinnen. Das ist absolut nicht selbstverständlich und Eure Community gibt es Euch hoffentlich gebührend zurück. Vielen Dank!!!

Als Student hab ich mir Ende 2015 folgendes System gebraucht zusammengekauft (Fokus lag auf Low-Budget, Strom sparen und trotzdem etwas spielen können):

Mainboard: Asus Z97-K Mainboard Sockel 1150 ATX 69,97€
Prozessor: Intel Core i3 4130T 1150 35W  85,00€
Grafikkarte: ASUS nVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (1024 MB) 57,00€
Prozessorkühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 15,00€
Prozessorlüfter: Noctua 120er Geschenk eines Kumpels
Ram: 12GB 10600er 92,00€
Gehäuse: noname, Geschenk eines Kumpels (und leider zu eng für den EKL, weswegen das Seitenteil ab bleiben muss, weil der Kühler es sonst sprengt)
Festplatte: Corsair Force GT 120GB, 140€
Festplatte: 1TB Seagate 7200 60€
Netzteil nachgerüstet, original, be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W 45€

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

Das Ding nehme ich für die gesamte Range an Spielen. Von CSS, Diablo3, CnC Generals und TW, Flatout 2, viel LoL (auch wenn nur mit 30fps^^), H1Z1 und gern auch Prototype, sowie Battlefield 1 (mega, ultra low Details und nur paar FPS). Auch wenn ich bei manchen Spielen ein bisschen einen Krampf bekomme, weil es mit den FPS einfach nicht hinhaut, kommt es mir doch mehr auf den Spaß am Spielen an. Die Kohle für ein neues Gerät spare ich bereits. Mit dem folgenden Upgrade, würde ich das Ganze dann um eine AMD Plattform erweitern wollen, mit ner 960er Evo, neuem Netzteil von be quiet! (allerdings diesmal mit Kabelmanagement) und vor allem The Witcher 3 mit mehr als 10 fps! 

Mein Wunsch wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Graka hätte auf jeden Fall genug Power für die nächsten Jahre und würde einem neuen Ryzen 7 super zur Seite stehen (Außerdem hätte ich nicht im Ansatz Kohle, mir so einen Kracher leisten zu können ) Der Kühler ist potent genug; das Gehäuse wäre mal eine richtige Erlösung und der Geräuschpegel könnte sich dann, dank geschlossenem Seitenteil, in Grenzen halten und das Kabelmanagement könnte ich mal richtig angehen. Mit dem Monitor könnte ich meinen alten 21" Full HD LG ablösen, das wäre mal ein Hingucker! 

Dann viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer und auch wenns nicht klappt, Danke!


----------



## derglatzi (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!
Ich finde eure Aktion super!
Ich verwende nun seit 2 Jahren den alten PC meines Bruders fürs Gaming, da dieser keine Zeit mehr hat zu zocken und ihn mir deshalb überlassen hat. Leider ist die Performance ich nicht mehr was sie war und die Hardware ist schon in die Jahre gekommen.
Mit diesem PC kann ich neuere (AAA-)Spiele nur schlecht bis gar nicht mit meinen Freunden spielen und daher kommt mir eure Upgrade-Aktion gerade recht. 

Mein System besteht aus:
Asus P5N7a-vm
Core2Quad Q9550S
3x 2GB Ram 800MHz
R7 360 OC
Thermaltake LanBox Lite
1x SSD, 1x HDD
SONY CRT GDM-F520
650 Watt Netzteil

Da es sich hier um ein mATX System handelt bin ich hinsichtlich meines Upgrade-Vorhabens relativ limitiert und habe mir daher auch das be quiet! Pure Base 600 ausgesucht.
Fürs erste wäre geplant das System zu übertakten (jetzt nicht möglich, da ich von den Temperaturen im Gehäuse schon um die 68 °C liege), was mit dem be quiet! Pure Base 600 und einem neuen CPU-Lüfter (be quiet! Pure Rock) an und für sich kein Problem darstellen sollte.
Ich weiß zwar, dass die Grafikkarte für das derzeitige System etwas überdimensioniert ist, aber im Hinblick auf den demnächst anstehenden CPU-Mainboard-Ram-Tausch, 
wäre es schon einmal ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Und mit einer neuen Grafikkarte (in Verbindung mit einem neuen Monitor) wäre mir schon viel geholfen.

Gewähltes Upgrade-Kit:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zum Schluss bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass ich nun endlich auch einmal zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zähle ;-D

Nichtsdestotrotz, wünsche ich allen viel Glück, die bei dieser Aktion mitmachen, und wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit bis zur Verlosung.
LG derglatzi


----------



## DerVolker (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe PCGHX-Community,

zack! - ist wieder ein Jahr rum, und die nächste Runde Pimp my PC steht an. Ich bin nach wie vor meinem guten alten Alienware ALX von 2007 treu (siehe Bilder), er wurde dieses Jahr im Mai 10 Jahre alt!!! Mein PC ist weitestgehend im Originalzustand, ich habe damals irgendwann den RAM gegen schnellen Corsair RAM ausgetauscht und die System-Festplatte (WD VelociRaptor mit 80GB) sowie die beiden Geforce 8800GTX Grafikkarten im SLI haben irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben und wurden ersetzt. Mit den Grafikkarten hatte ich bisher am wenigsten Glück, nach einer Übergangs-billig-Radeon hatte ich eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB verbaut, die Probleme machte und einer MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition (1280MB GDDR5) weichen musste. Nachdem diese angefangen hat, Artefakte zu produzieren, bin ich jetzt wieder zurück zu einer ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB (900MHz Core Clock 1250MHz Memory Clock) und könnte eine aktuelle Grafikkarte wirklich gut gebrauchen.

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Intel Core2Extreme QX6700 2,66GHz
EVGA/Alienware nVidia nForce 680i SLI
Corsair Dominator 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400 1066MHz CL5
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB (900MHz Core Clock 1250MHz Memory Clock)
1KW Alienware Netzteil
Alienware Lüfter
Optiarc DVD-RW Laufwerk
3TB WD Red HDD
1TB Toshiba HDD
2x250GB Western Digital HDD

Peripherie: 
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Tastatur
Logitech MX Revolution Maus (laut Handbuch und eigener Erfahrung "Die beste Maus der Welt")
Samsung 245B Plus Monitor
Sennheiser Headset

Da ich den PC gerne möglichst originalgetreu erhalten möchte (die grüne Wasserkühlung ist ziemlich cool, genau so wie der RAM-Lüfter), habe ich mich gegen ein neues Mainboard oder gar ein neues Gehäuse oder einen neuen CPU-Kühler (welcher wahrscheinlich eher nicht passen würde) entschieden. Folgendes habe ich mir überlegt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3x 120mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Diese hier gewählte Konfiguration zwei Ziele: Ich möchte den PC deutlich leiser machen, das sollen sowohl das neue Netzteil als auch die Gehäuselüfter bewirken (für die Silent Wings hat es ganz knapp nicht gereicht). Der Rechner wurde damals auf maximale Leistung und nicht auf einen angenehmen Geräuschpegel getrimmt, das merkt man sehr . Wenn er läuft, klingt es, als ob ein Jet startet - was beim spielen mit Headset dann zum Glück wieder etwas relativiert wird. Das 1000W Netzteil wird durch ein 1000W Netzteil ersetzt, welches jedoch nicht mit den 8800GTX in SLI sondern mit der GTX 1080 allein klar kommen muss. Ich hoffe, dass es entsprechend leise läuft, da noch deutliche Reserve da ist und Netzteile in den letzten zehn Jahren doch deutlich leiser und Energie-effizienter geworden sind. 
Das andere Ziel ist es, den Monitor und die Grafikkarte zu ersetzen. Meinen Samsung-Monitor habe ich kurz nach dem PC gekauft und er hat seine besten Zeiten hinter sich. Ich habe mich für den 27" FullHD-Monitor entschieden, da er ein deutliches (Größen- und Technik-)Upgrade gegenüber meinem fast zehn Jahre alten 24" FullHD-Samsung Monitor ist und den PC als Ganzes nicht überfordern sollte. Wie oben beschrieben hatte ich in den letzten Jahren eher mäßiges Glück was meine Grafikkarten anging, mit einer schönen neuen MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G bin ich auf jeden Fall Zukunftssicher aufgestellt! Die GTX 1080 macht meinen Rechner wieder für neuere Titel fit, und ja, ich habe dann doppelt so viel Grafikspeicher wie Arbeitsspeicher . 

Zum Thema spielen: Ich spiele gerne Rollenspiele, die sind tendenziell schonend für die Hardware-Anforderungen. Fallout 3 und New Vegas laufen wie eine Eins, Skyrim und die Dragon Age Titel ebenfalls. Außerdem warten in meiner Steam-Library momentan Spiele wie Divinity - Original Sin 2, Tyranny, und Tides of Numenera auf neue Grafik-Pracht - die CPU hat noch beträchtliches overclocking-Potenzial, welches ich aber (noch) nicht nutze, da es schlicht noch nicht nötig war. Sie läuft theoretisch auch stabil bei 3,2GHz statt der 2,66GHz Standardtakt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mit Hilfe der Pimp my PC-Aktion meinen Rechner leiser machen und grafisch auf den neuesten Stand bringen könnte. 

Vielen Dank, dass ihr regelmäßig solche Aktionen veranstaltet!

Cheers,

DerVolker


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## AtlanTR (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

sehr schön mal wieder von eurer Aktion zu hören. Zeitlich passt mir das ganze sehr gut vor dem Release von Battlefront 2. Erst einmal zu den Formalitäten der Bewerbung:

*Mein aktueller Rechenknecht:*
CPU: Intel I5 750 mit Box Kühler
MB: Asus P7H55
RAM: 4GB No Name Speicher
GPU: Radeon 6850
Netzteil: Power LC5550
Gehäuse: Standard Gehäuse

*Wunsch Konfiguration:
*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

*Wie ihr an der Konfiguration seht, habe ich "noch" nichts daran geändert seit meiner letzten Bewerbung von Pimp My PC 2016. Grund ich wollte erstmal abwarten wie sich die Ryzen CPU's entwickeln und wie die Antwort von Intel sein wird.

Durch verschiedene Releases, von für mich interessanten Spielen, bin ich allerdings "gezwungen" dieses Jahr ein Upgrade durchzuführen. Deswegen bewerbe ich mich für die oben genannte Teile. Da diese für mich die Sinnvollste Änderung bereit stellen.  
Die wichtigsten Punkte zuerst: Ein neues Gehäuse wird dringend benötigt um die gewünschte Hardware auch vernünftig und leise unterzubringen., da habe ich mich für die mittlere Lösung entschieden, da es alles bereit stellt was ich benötige. Dazu muss die neue Hardware auch zwingend von einem zuverlässigen und leisen Netzteil mit Strom versorgt werden, da spricht alles für das Straight Power mit genug Reserven für die Zukunft. Jetzt kommt die schwierigste Entscheidung, Grafikkarte oder Mainboard? Nach reiflicher Überlegen habe ich mich für die Grafikkarte entschieden, da ich diese direkt verwenden kann und von der mehr Leistung sofort profitieren würde. In der Bucht werden sehr oft komplette Bundles, bestehend aus MB, CPU, RAM angeboten und leider fängt man mit nur einem Mainboard nichts an. 

Den Zusammenbau würde ich selber durchführen (Mein Stiefsohn wird mir eine Anleitung geben, wie ich das am besten bewerkstellige).

Jetzt muss ich nur noch eins machen, hier Bilder meines staubigen Rentners:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließend:
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und noch ein kleines Zitat aus Perry Rhodan:
_Ich bin überhaupt der Auffassung, daß die menschliche Rasse nur einen Feind zu fürchten hat, und das ist der Mensch_


----------



## Sulius (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

zuerst einmal muss ich wieder einmal sagen, dass diese Aktion eine wirklich klasse Idee ist! Es hat mir viel Spaß bereitet, passende Komponenten auszuwählen! (Auch wenn ich letztes Mal nicht gewonnen habe ^^)

Ich fange mit den Komponenten meines aktuellen PCs an (Ich bin Student, deshalb kann ich mir leider keine fetten Updates leisten :/ )

CPU: i7 2600
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Shuriken Rev. B
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3
GPU: MSI GT 610 Passiv
RAM: 2x4GB @ 1333
HDD: 2TB WD Green
Netzteil: Corsair CX 430M
Gehäuse: TERRA PC605
Monitor: LG Flatron L1942T
Dazu noch ein stinknormales DVD-Laufwerk und ein 80mm Nanoxia Deep Silence Fan


Als Upgrade habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein leicht modifizierter Fertig-Office-PC soll gamingtauglich gemacht werden, da kommt man mit ner 20€-Grafikkarte natürlich nicht weit. Da ist leider nicht mehr als Minesweeper und Solitär drin D:

Mit der GTX 1080 Ti geht zwar ein Großteil meines Punkte-Budgets drauf, aber dafür gibt’s dann mit so einer Karte keine Kompromisse! Mit dem CPU-Kühler bin ich eigentlich aktuell relativ zufrieden, doch ein besserer kann natürlich nie schaden, besonders da mein aktueller Kühler ja eher auf Small-Formfaktor-PCs ausgelegt ist.

Trotz anfänglicher Überlegungen habe ich mich gegen ein neues Netzteil entschieden, um Punkte zu sparen. Laut des beQuiet Wattrechners würde der PC mit GTX 1080 Ti und ohne Übertaktung ohnehin "nur" bei knapp 400 Watt liegen. Das würde also erst einmal reichen. Ein Upgrade würde ich dann ggf. später in Erwägung ziehen, wenns ans Overclocken geht ^^

Mein Gehäuse ist natürlich auch nicht gerade das Beste (Fertig-PC halt…). Wenig Airflow, kein Cable Management. Da wäre ein neues Gehäuse auf jeden Fall angesagt 

Mein aktueller 4:3-Monitor hat definitiv auch schon ein paar Jahre zu viel auf dem Buckel. Da würde ein moderner Monitor natürlich wie gerufen kommen.

Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Mal mit dem Aufrüsten meines PCs, um endlich zocken zu können!

LG Jan


----------



## s4myd3lux3 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Team,

mir gefällt eure Pimp my PC Aktion schon seit längerem, aber hab mich die letzten Male eher gescheut mitzumachen, da meine Komponenten nun nicht die schlechtesten sind und ich daher wahrscheinlich eh nicht "gezogen" werde. Aber diesmal probier ich es einfach in der Hoffnung das man vielleicht doch mal Glück hat. 

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G4560 (Intel i7-7700K folgt nächste Woche)
*CPU-Kühler:* Noctua NH-U14S
*Mainboard:* ASRock Z170 Extreme 6
*RAM:* G.Skill 16 GB DDR4 3200MHz
*SSD:* Samsung 960 Pro 512GB
*Grafikkarte:* Asus Strix  GTX 970 + Prolimatech MK-26(2x 140mm NB e-Loop)
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Define C /w Window
*Netzteil:* be quiet Dark Power 550W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich folgende Kompenenten bekommen würde: 

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 50 Punkte von 50


*Warum ich mich für die Komponenten entschieden habe ?*
An und für sich bin ich mit meinem aktuellen System noch Recht zufrieden. Ich merk zwar ab & zu das in einigen Games der G4560 echt an seine Grenzen stößt, aber zum Glück kommt ja der i7 nächste Woche in mein System. Der würde sich dann aber wohl mit meiner GTX 970 etwas langweilen, daher würde ich die CPU gerne mit einer neuen Grafikkarte "füttern", damit nicht der Flaschenhals von zuerst CPU nun auf die GPU wandert. 
Am liebsten hätte ich mich sogar noch für den GB2783QSU-B1 entschieden, denn 27 Zoll und WQHD wären mit den neuen Komponenten dann sicherlich echt was feines. Aber mit 24 Zoll & 144Hz kann man aktuell ja eh kaum was falsch machen. 
Was mich leider ein klein wenig stört ist, das die Monitore allesamt FreeSync besitzen, die verlosten Grafikkarten dies aber natürlich nicht unterstützen.

Zum Schluss möchte ich natürlich allen Teilnehmern Glück wünschen, aber mir natürlich umso mehr.


----------



## Grobispaqn (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
tolle Aktion die ihr da macht, kommt genau zum passenden Zeitpunkt, da ich gerade die mickrigen Reste einer Aufrüstaktion verwerten kann für einen Rechenknecht...

Aktuell befindet dieser sich, wie man dem Bild entnehmen kann, in einem sehr übersichtlichen Zustand, als da wären:
 CPU: Intel i5 2500k, Kühler von Thermaltake (welcher noch dringend sauber gemacht werden muss)
RAM: DDR3-1600 , Corsair Vengeance (wird aber ergänzt oder getauscht)

Und das war schon alles, was im Moment vorhanden ist, der Rest wird dann zusammengesucht.  Außer den unten aufgeführten Komponenten würden dann noch eine SSD, zusätzliches RAM, und vemutlich ein optisches Laufwerk und eine HDD als Datengrab verbaut. Maus und Tastatur sind vorhanden, muss ich nur mal wieder rauskramen.

Die ausgewählten Komponenten sind:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ihr zufällig ein Sockel 1155 Board über haben solltet oder einer eurer Partner noch eins in seinem Lager hat,  würde ich statt der 1080 gerne eine Kombination aus 1070 und Sockel 1155 Mainboard nehmen.
Es sei auch gesagt, das die Grafikkarte eventuell in einen anderen Rechner kommt und hier dann eine 970er eingesetzt wird. 
Die Komponenten würde ich dann selber verbauen.
Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Erfolg !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Grobi


----------



## Jonny97 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH,

*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich gewinnen, freue ich mich ganz besonders auf den Grafiksprung durch 1080 und den WQHD Monitor und evtl. geht mit dem neuen Kühler beim Prozessor auch noch etwas mehr.
Allen Teilnehmern, besonders natürlich mir selbst, wünsch ich viel Glück.

*Aktuell*
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,20GHz
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth P67
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 20 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Essence STX
SSD1: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
SSD2: Crucial MX300 525GB
HDD: WD Red 3TB
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A61WX Midi-Tower
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt
Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2472HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NF1980 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

diese Aktion von euch ist einfach GROSSARTIG !!!

Ich würde mit den ausgewählten Produkten gleich ZWEI Rechner aufrüsten, den von meinem Vater und meinen eigenen.
Mein Vater könnte das Gehäuse und den CPU-Kühler sehr gut gebrauchen und ich würde mich riesig über die Grafikkarte und den Monitor freuen.
Genau diese beiden Produkte zählen bei meinem System zu den ältesten und passen nicht mehr ganz zum Rest des Systems.


Ausgewählte Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein System aktuell:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-7700K
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus IX Hero
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36
Grafikkarte: VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition
OS-Festplatte: M.2 Samsung SSD 960 Evo 250GB
Daten-Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W 80+ Platinum
Gehäuse: Aplus El Diablo Advance Rev. 2.0
Monitor: Acer S273HLbmii


Ohhhh, wenn das klappen würde........wie Ostern, Weihnachten und Geburtstag auf einmal.


Beste Grüße

Nuno





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floccus (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team, MSI, be quiet! und iiyama,

erstmal wieder eine coole Aktion von euch! Letztes Jahr hatte ich es verschwitzt, da ich leider geschäftlich unterwegs war und somit versuch ich es dieses Jahr 

Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus:

Gehäuse: Lian Li 
Mainborad: ASROCK P55 Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7 875K @ 3,2 GHz
RAM: 8GB DDR3 4x2GB
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 1,5GB
CPU-Kühler: scythe Mugen 3 (Glaube ich mal)
Sound: Creative SB X-Fi
Netzteil: XFX - XPS-650W-3XS
HDD: Samsung HD 103SJ 1TB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Laufwerke: DVD sowie ein Blueray und ein Kartelesegerät
Monitor: ASUS VG236H


Meine Auswahl


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:

Da ich nun auch endlich in die nächste Generation (QHD und VR) überspringen möchte, soll nun endlich meine 7 Jahre alte Grafikkarte, die momentan durch Kabelbinder festgehoben wird (dass sie sich nicht noch weiterverbiegt) ausgetauscht werden.
Genauso soll der Bildschirm weichen, da er nur FULL HD bringt und 3D Vision so gut wie ausgedient ist.
Das Netzteil muss auch weichen, der Lärm ist bald nicht mehr auszuhalten und leise Lüfter im Gehäuse kann man immer gebrauchen.
Auf Jahresende soll dann auch die Hauptplatine gewechselt werden und zwar auf einen Ryzen 7 je nach Budget, das vorhanden bleibt.

Also drücke ich mir ganz ganz fest die Daumen (natürlich auch den anderen  ) und hoffe auf ein bisschen Glück, dass ich am Schluss eine Nachricht von euch bekomme.

Bis dahin und eine stressfreie Woche.

LG

Flo


----------



## Thygor91 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Gewünschte Hardware:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Aktuelles System:*

CPU: Intel Core™ i7-950 Prozessor
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B
GPU: 2GB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC
MB: ASRock X58 Extreme3 
RAM: Corsair CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9 Vengeance 12GB
SSD: 128GB Samsung 830 Basic Series
HDD: WD10EALX 1 TB
PSU: Sharkoon SilentStorm 660W
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Lite Black 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beste Grüße

Thygor


----------



## Fasterthanlight (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team!!

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure ständigen Bemühungen eurer Fangemeinde gegenüber.
Bis seit Jahren PCGH Print leser und sehr glücklich damit, bitte weiter so!!

Mein System ist eigendlich aktuell, verbessern kann man natürlich immer was
Hab in einem eurer letzten  Artikel gelesen, dass man nie genug Grafikpower haben kann.
Darum würde ich meine GPU upgraden.

Mein System:

Cooler Master Stacker
Asus Maximus 8 Hero Z170
i7 6700K @4,5ghz
MSI 1080 Gaming X @2100mhz Chip/ 2700mhz Ram
G.Skill Trident Z 32GB 3000mhz 15-15-15-35
Corsair CS750M
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB
WD HDD 3 TB
Custom WAKÜ CPU/GPU
Asus ROG Swift PG278Q G-Synch 144Hz


Mein Aufrüstplan:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Schöne Grüße, euer Max


----------



## Stadtschabe (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Stadtschabe
AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Moinsen PCGH-TEAM,

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich mich ganz besonders über den Sprung bei der Bildbearbeitung und beim spielen durch die Kombi 1080 und den WQHD Monitor freuen.
Allen Teilnehmern wünsch ich viel Glück.

Aktuell
CPU: Intel Core i7 4700K @ 4 GHz
Mainboard: Asrock Z87 Extreme 6
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
Ram: GSkill 8GB @2133
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 STRIX DC2OC 
SSD: Crucial MX200 250GB
HDD: Samsung 750GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R
Netzteil: be quiet! 500W
Monitor: Samsung S27D390H

Schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Syrjask (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

schön, dass Ihr wieder diese tolle Aktion habt. Letztes Jahr hat es leider nicht geklappt. Seit meine uralt Grafikkarte letztes Jahr durchgebrannt ist, habe ich eine GTX 960 MSI. Meine Rechnerkonfiguration lautet:

Motherboard: ASRock P67 Pro3
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
CPU-Kühler: be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960
Hauptspeicher: 4x Corsair Vengance 4GB
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+
Speicher: Samsung SSD 840PRO & 1TB HDD + 3TB HDD
Opt. Laufwerk: ASUS BW-16D1HT
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Tsunami Dream
Monitor: ASUS PB278 (27")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ist der Rechner teilweise ziemlich alt. Vor allem das Gehäuse geht schon langsam kaputt und die CPU ist zwar noch ganz gut, aber längst nicht mehr aktuell.

Mein Idealkombination zum aufrüsten wäre:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mainboard statt Grafikkarte:
Natürlich sind die Grafikarten nicht zu verachten, da ich aber eine 960 GTX habe, würde wohl ehern eine neue CPU zu mehr Leistung führen. Das Mainboard wäre da ein super Anfang, dann müsste der Weihnachtsmann nur noch die CPU und den RAM bringen. 

CPU-Kühler statt Netzteil:
Mein Netzteil ist eines der wenigen Komponenten, die noch absolut Zeitgemäß sind (und auch ordentlich Power hat) - also fällt die Wahl leicht. Mit dem Dark Rock könnte man bestimmt noch bessere Kühlleistung erzielen, als mit meinem alten Kühler.

Gehäuse statt Lüfter-Sets:
Mein Gehäuse hat auch schon mehr als 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel und das Dark Base Pro wäre nicht nur optisch eine gute Verbesserung. Ergonomisch wäre es einfacher Hardware ein und auszubauen. Auch sollte der Rechner dadurch noch mal ein ganzes Stück leiser werden. Neben der Optik finde ich auch den Einsatz der SilentWings Lüfter am besten, weshalb ich hier auf das premium Modell setzen würde.

Zum Monitor:
Den GB2783QSU-B1 habe ich gewählt, wegen der QHD Auflösung. Der würde meinen ASUS ersetzen (den ich gebraucht gekauft habe). Die höhere Vertikalfrequenz käme mir sehr gelegen.


Aufrüsten würde ich den PC (als versierter Bastler) selber. Eine Fotostrecke könnte ich dann natürlich auch erstellen.


Vielen Dank fürs durchlesen!


----------



## n00b0rn0t (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey,


Ich habe einen Gaming Laptop der schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen ist, deshalb bin ich momentan dabei mir Kostenvoranschläge für einen selbst konfigurierten PC einzuholen. Mit eurer Aktion wäre da möglicherweise ein High-end Gerät drin was im Normalfall mein Budget mehr als nur sprengen würde. 


Mein aktueller Laptop...

(Kaufdatum 15.1.2014)


XMG A503 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") - Topangebot

. 39,6 cm (15.6") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare mit 95% GAMUT

. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M 2048MB GDDR5

. Intel Core i7-4800MQ - 2,70 - 3,70GHz 6MB 47W

. 8GB (1x8192) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz Crucial

. 500GB SATA-III 7200U/Min WD Black (WD5000BPKX)

. 128GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 840 Pro Series (MZ-7PD128 PRO)

. ohne weitere Festplatte

. DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner

. Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (inkl. Bluetooth)


Meine Zusammenstellung 


10Pkt. Be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange

6Pkt. Be quiet! Silent Loop 240

18Pkt. iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1

10Pkt. MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC


44Punkte


Mit eurer Hilfe könnte meine neue Konfiguration dann so aussehen...


Be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange

32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz

MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC

Intel Core i7 7700k

11GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti

1000 GB Seagate  BarraCuda

250 GB Samsung Evo

700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power

Be quiet! Silent Loop 240

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1


Ob es zum Schluss genau dieses Setup wird muss ich nochmal genau durch Kalkulieren.   Höchstwahrscheinlich wird es aber auf eine kleinere GUP und eventuell noch auf 16GB RAM hinauslaufen, dass Geld sitzt bei mir für solche Luxusgüter nicht so locker, da habe ich andere Prioritäten... wie meine wunderbare Freundin und ihre noch bessere Tochter. 


Liede Grüße aus Unterfranken 

Domi


----------



## seriousJoker (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion!

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr einen Traum erfüllt und meinen ersten PC zusammengebaut. 
Er war für FullHD-Gaming ausgelegt, aber nun möchte ich auf WQHD umsteigen. Der PC ist durch das Netzteil (welches oftmals seltsame, laute Geräusche von sich gibt) und durch lediglich zwei Lüfter (welche im Sommer gut zu hören sind) recht laut. Außerdem sind durch das nicht modulare Netzteil zu viel unnötige Kabel im Gehäuse, was einfach nicht schön aussieht und massiv Platz raubt.
Aus diesem Grund hab ich diese Komponenten ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Durch die genannten Komponenten erhoffe ich mir bessere Grafik in höherer Auflösung genießen zu können, eine leisere, bessere Kühlung, mit gutem airflow und ein deutlich besseres Kabelmanagement. 

Mein aktueller PC:

Prozessor: i5 6600
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Mainboard: MSI B150M Mortar
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4GB HyperX FURY DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15
SSD: 32GB SanDisk ReadyCache 
HDD: 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX
Grafikkarte: 6GB Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Strix OC
Netzteil: 450 Watt Corsair VS Series VS450 Non-Modular
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 100R mit Sichtfenster
Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (120mm); (mitgelieferter Corsair Gehäuselüfter)
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSC0
Monitor: Asus VP247H (23,6 Zoll)


Viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern und noch eine schöne Woche!

Liebe Grüße,

Joker


----------



## Luki1994 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team!

Nach längerem hin und her habe ich meine Freundin endlich dazu gebracht, sich für PC Gaming zu interessieren. (mit miiiiir zusammen natürlich)

Nun schrecken sie leider etwas die Kosten ab, die man für etwas bessere Hardware bereit sein muss zu bezahlen.

Glücklicherweise habe ich mir selbst erst vor kurzem ein neues System zusammengestellt, ein paar alte Teile verkauft und nun noch ein bisschen was übrig.

Konkret ist das folgendes:
RAM: 4 x 4 DDR3 1600 Mhz Hynix
Netzteil: Cooler Master 600 Watt
Mainboard: keines
Prozessor: keinen
GPU: Radeon 280X Sapphire 3GB
SSD: Crucial 128 GB 
HDD: 500 GB, 7200er
Prozessorkühler: Shadow Rock LP 2
1-2 Gehäuselüfter
Gehäuse: Aerocool Mechatron schwarz

Wie man sieht, noch nicht ganz ideal. 

Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 50 (7 Punkte übrig)

Dies mit der Begründung, dass ich ihr ein DDR-3 System zusammenbauen möchte, da ich eben schon passende RAMs dafür habe und die Leistung locker ausreicht.

Die 1080 sollte zB mit einem I7 4790K gut funktionieren und das Straight Power überzeugt einfach, da ich selber eines bei mir verbaut habe und sehr zufrieden bin. 

Ich denke das war soweit genug von mir.


----------



## explorer0 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich finde es großartig wie viele an diesem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen haben! 

Was das Gewinnspiel betrifft so hat das mich mehr als eine schlaflose Nacht gekostet. Als überzeugter Verfechter der Spielszene appelliere ich dazu mir eine Chance zu geben. Mein Computer ist qualvoll in der Agonie verharrt und zur Befreiung erhoffe ich mir durch das Gewinnspiel ein bessere und glücklichere Spielerlebnis zu ermöglichen. Liebe Grüße!

*Meine Bewerbung*


----------



## WhiteBeard (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus zusammen,

*Textblock vorneweg:*
Bis zuletzt hatte ich noch einen  Intel Q9450 (samt *HDD-Cage* aus *LEGO*^^), mit dem ich bei der letzten  "Pimp-my-PC" Runde angetreten bin, dessen Untersatz sich aber leider  verabschiedete. Eh ich weiterhin in das alte System noch Geld gesteckt  hätte, habe ich mich kurzerhand dazu entschlossen, mir den lang  ersehnten AMD Ryzen zuzulegen und darauf aufzubauen. _(Somit fällt das  mit dem Mitleid für die veraltete Hardware schonmal flach )_
Es tat dem Geldbeutel wesentlich mehr weh als mir, das ist aber alles relativ zu betrachten.
Was  definitiv fehlt, sind Gehäuselüfter, denn in dem großen *Hohlkörper  steht die Luft* nahezu. Dazu passend ein CPU-Kühler, da ich leider aus  Silber-, Kupfer- und Goldmangel, auf den *Boxed Kühler von AMD*  zurückgreifen musste.
Einen *größeren und höher aufgelösten Monitor  *würde ich auch sehr begrüßen bzw. ist das *Hauptargument* für die  Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel, da der *PC gleichzeitig *als *Fernseher*  (Streamingdienste wie Amazon Prime, Netflix etc.) seinen Dienst erweisen  muss und *24 Zoll vom Sofa aus etwas klein* sind. Insgesamt eigentlich  recht bescheiden, so dachte ich, habe ich doch alles ausgewählt was  wirklich von Nöten gewesen wäre, und war überrascht dass noch so viele  davon übrig waren. So habe ich also, wohlgemerkt *an letzter Stelle*, mich  noch für die *GTX 1080* entschieden, die ich mir ehrlich gesagt *aus  Kostengründen nie zulegen würde.* Derzeit läuft eine *2GB* variante der  *GTX960*, erweist noch seinen Dienst.
So... Nun bin ich doch auf 0 übrigen Punkten angelegt,_* ich oller Gierkopf*_! 
Vielen Dank für die Chance auf ein mögliches Upgrade der Hardware, möge das Glück mit euch sein!

Sodale, PCGH-Redaktion, Pimp my Ride PC!

Grüße

-----------------------------------

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Derzeitiges System:*
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Kühler: AMD Boxed 
Mainboard: Asus Prime X370 Pro
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB DDR4-3000
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX960 SSC 2GB
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB, Western Digital Blue 1TB
Wechsellaufwerke: LG DVD-Brenner
Gehäuse: Corsair 450D 
Monitor: BenQ G2420HDBL


----------



## HBT191 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System
MSI Z77A-G43
I5 3570k oc 4,2ghz
16GB DDR3 1333mhz G.Skill 
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Seagate 4TB HDD
Fractal Design Define S
be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 730W
Alte gtx 770 ist defekt nutze aktuell die igpu


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Jones16 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

da mein PC definitiv ein Update benötigt, würde ich mit folgenden Teilen mit der Aufrüstung des PCs beginnen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell sind folgende Teile verbaut:
Gainward GTX 760
Crucial 240BX
Samsung HD103SJ 1TB
AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
Mainboard M4A88T-M/USB3
Noname RAM DDR3 8GB
Noname Gehäuse + Lüfter
Ein China Böller Netzteil (zum Glück lief es bis jetzt ohne Probleme, aber damals wusste ich es noch nicht besser...)

Zuerst möchte ich meine Grafikkarte samt Netzteil upgraden, da die 2GB VRAM doch recht häufig limitieren und ich auch anderweitig in ein GPU-Limit laufe. Ja, ich meine wirklich ein GPU-Limit, obwohl ich einen steinalten Phenom X6 verbaut habe. Mein Exemplar läuft momentan @3,3 GHz (die Kühlung gibt nicht mehr her...) und ist in Spielen, wo die 6 Kerne voll genutzt werden, in der Lage mir 60 FPS auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern.
Um eventuell noch etwas Takt aus dem alten Prozessor zu bekommen, würde ich meine Hardware gerne in einem neuem Gehäuse verbauen.

Das Dark Base Pro 900 ist euer Top Gehäuse und bietet ausreichend Platz, um später die restlichen Teile meines PC aufzurüsten.  Entweder kommt im Frühling 2018 ein i7-8700k samt z390 Board hinzu oder ich werde zu einem Ryzen+/Ryzen2 Sechs- oder Achtkerner greifen samt neuen Board. Das Gehäuse würde mir die Möglichkeit bieten einen großen Radiator für die CPU zu verbauen, was ja bei einem Hitzkopf wie dem 8700k nicht verkehrt wäre.
Das neue Netzteil sollte genug Power für eine GTX 1080 und einen der beiden genannten Prozessoren haben, um diese zu befeuern.

Der neue Monitor wäre ein idealer Ersatz für meinen alten LG Monitor, welcher mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 zu Werke geht.  Dieser dient neben meinem BenQ RL2455hm als Zweitmonitor.
Die zweite Aufrüstung würde dann folgende Komponenten enthalten: neue CPU + Board, min. 16GB RAM, eine AiO von BeQuit und eine größere & schnellere SSD (min. 500GB).

Vielen Dank für das Lesen von diesem Textblock  und generell für diese coole Aktion!


----------



## JplayGER (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles Setup:

CPU: Intel Core I5 4460
GPU: Sapphire AMD  R7 370 2GB
CPU Kühler: Corsair H55
Mainboard: Asrock H97 Pro4
RAM: 8 GB 1600 MHz Crucial Ballistix Sport
HDD: WD Blue 1TB
PSU: Aerocool Xperdator 700W 80+ Bronze 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-V mit 2x Noname Lüftern
Monitor: Samsung UE-22H5000 1080p 60Hz

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Pladdaah (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmals ein kleines Dankeschön, dass ihr dieses mal Die Ösis nicht ausschließt  


Spoiler



Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die älter als 18 Jahre sind und zur Durchführung des Gewinnspiels über eine gültige Versandadresse in Deutschland oder Österreich verfügen.



Im meinem Corsair werkelt noch ein oller 4670k mit 16GB Crucial 1600er-RAM auf dem  Asrock Z97 E4. Die kränkelde alte  290X, deren VRAM bald mal ins Hops gehen wird, wünscht sich eine 1080 als Ersatz  
Das SP10 sollte ebenfalls weichen, da das Ding mitunter einer der ersten ausgelieferten SP10's war und deshalb auch schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel hat.  


Spoiler



CPU: i5 4760k
Mainbord: Asrock Z97 E4
RAM: Crucial BS 1600er
GPU: Asus 290X DC2
PSU: STraight Power 10 CM 500W
Gehäuse: Corsair 600C
Bildschirm: Samsung Syncmaster t240 24 zoll



Mit den gewünschten Teilen könnte ich meine räudige Wakü wieder auf Vordermann bringen  
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


bitte PCGH, erlöst mich von meinem Leiden 

Gruß,
Plad


----------



## Motor-Psycho (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Verbaut ist bei Mir derzeit:
MSI Gaming Pro Carbon Z270, 16GB HyperX Savage @ 3200MHz, I7 7700K @ 5GHz
gekühlt von einem Scythe Fuma, MSI Gaming X GTX 1080, ein Coolermaster GX750, 
Samsung 850 Pro 128GB, Seagate 1000TB HDD in einem Aerocool RS9 Devilred Edition.

Wollen würde ich:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Weil ich für 4k ein wenig mehr Grafikleistung vertragen könnte und in dem kleinen gehähse ein zumindest teilmodulares Netzteil fürs Kabelmanagement sehr nützlich wäre.


----------



## Dachkralle (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion, 
finde es Super, dass Ihr die geile Aktion wiederholt. 

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i7 -6700K
Mainboard: Asrock Z170 Extreme 6 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
Ram: G.Skill RipJaws V F4-3200C16-16GVK  32GB
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G 
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 250GB & Toschiba Q300 480GB
HDD: Hitachi 120GB  
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 gedämmt Midi Tower
Netzteil: 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Lüfter: 140x140x25mm be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM
Monitor: BenQ G2222HDL 

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Begründung für die Komponentenwahl:

Grafikkarte:
Die Wahl fiel auf eine Grafikkarte, da ich finde, diese steigert das Potenzial meines bestehenden Systems am Meisten.
Die Wahl der Grafikkarte hängt mit der Wahl des Monitors zusammen. Die GTX 1080 ist bei einer WQHD-Auflösung zukunftsfähiger als meine RX 480. Für eine GTX 1080 Ti reichen die Punkte leider nicht, und die GTX 1070 erscheint mir als nicht ganz so eine gute Langzeitinvestition bei einer 1440p.

Lüfter-Set:
Ein schickes Gehäuse von be quiet wäre zwar richtig Edel und auch eine langfristige Anschaffung. Da ich aber mit meinem Nanoxia ganz zufrieden bin, habe ich die Punkte lieber in eine bessere Grafikkarte und einen besseren Monitor investiert. 

Die Lüfter habe ich gewählt, da ich bereits drei davon verbaut haben und sehr zufrieden mit diesen bin, die zusätzlichen würden dann die drei Standard Gehäuselüfter ersetzten.

Netzteil:
Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt da ich mit meinem CPU-Kühler vollkommen zufrieden bin und mein Aktuelles Netzteil für die GTX 1080 zu wenig Leistung liefert. Außerdem ist Kabelmanagement Gold wert, das ist der zweite Grund für die Wahl eines neuen Netzteils.  

Monitor:
Die Wahl des Monitors fiel auf den GB2783QSU-B1 aufgrund der 1440p Auflösung und der schönen Größe von 27 Zoll. Außerdem bin ich schon länger am Überlegen meinen alten BenQ Q2222HDL in Rente zu schicken. Mit seinen 21,5 Zoll ist er größentechnisch auch nicht mehr up to date.

Aufrüsten würde ich den PC gerne selber. Obwohl es mir das Basteln Spaß macht, graut es mir wieder vor dem Kabelsalat. Aber Salat soll ja Gesund sein.

Gruß
Miro


----------



## DerFlo21 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

die von euch angebotene Aktion finde ich super! 
Um für die bevorstehenden Weihnachtsferien in PUBG und Ark bestens gerüstet zu sein kommte eure Verlosung absolut passend!
Leider sind meine Komponenten doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und daher möchte ich  mich hier mit ins Getümmel stürzen und auch mal einen Versuch wagen! 

Bei meinen Wunschkomponenten handelt es sich um:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Bei meinen Aktuellen Komponenten handelt es sich um:

Mainboard: AsRock B75 Pro3
CPU: i7 2600 
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H55
Gehäuse: NZXT S340 ELITE
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 630 
RAM: 16 Gb ddr3 von Samsung 
GPU: EVGA GTX 770 sc
GPU-Kühler: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III 140mm 
Monitor: Samsung SyncMasterB2430
HDD: 4TB Seagate 
SSD: Samsung 840Evo 250gb
Lüfter: standard Lüfter welche bei dem Gehäuse dabei waren


Nun wünsche ich allen Teilnehmen viel Glück und ein faires Gewinnspiel! 


Grüße,
Flo!


----------



## DerDortDrueben (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

habe von der Aktion über YouTube mitbekommen und versuche nun auch mein Glück. 

Mein aktuelles System hatte ich Sommer 2007 als Komplett-PC gekauft, d.h. es hat nun schon über 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Irgendwann ist leider die Original-Grafikkarte abgeraucht und ich war gezwungen diese auszutauschen, abgesehen davon ist der PC noch mit den Komponenten vom Anfang bestückt. Zumindest größtenteils: Damals hatte er sogar noch ein Disketten-Laufwerk, welches heute irgendwo im Keller liegt. Die Verzierung für die LEDs vorne ist irgendwann abgebrochen, so dass ich diese auch komplett entfernt hatte und die Gelegenheit genutzt habe, den Startknopf in meinen Schreibtisch zu integrieren - nicht der schönste "Desk-PC" der Welt, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck. Bis dato hat auch der gesamte PC funktioniert, weswegen ich das Aufrüsten immer weiter hinausgeschoben habe, aber dieses Jahr doch entschieden, meinen treuen Begleiter zur Ruhe zu betten. Daher wäre die Aktion in meinen Fall eher ein super Anfang zum Ersetzen, als Pimpen des PCs. Aber zunächst einmal, was zur Zeit alles drin ist:

*Aktuelles System*
_Gehäuse_: - (Bin ich überfragt. Es hat auch keinen Aufkleber mit dem Namen.  )
_Mainboard_: ASRock ALiveNF5-eSATA2+
_CPU_: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
_Grafikkarte_: AMD Radeon HD 5770 von ASUS
_RAM_: 4GB DDR2
_HDD_: Hitachi HDT725032VLA360 (300GB) + eine externe Festplatte von "intenso" (1TB)
_Netzteil_: LPG12-550W
_DVD-Laufwerk_: Samsung Super Writemaster
_Monitor_: Samsung SyncMaster 2253LW (22")

*Gewünschte Komponenten*
_Grafikkarte_: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
_Lüfter-Set_: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
_Netzteil_: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
_Monitor_: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wie oben schon angesprochen gibt es bei dem PC nicht wirklich was aufzurüsten, sondern der Plan ist es diesen komplett zu ersetzen und die Aktion wäre ein unglaublich guter Anfang dafür. Da ich gerne ein etwas kleineren PC hätte, habe ich mich für die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil anstatt Mainboard und Gehäuse entschieden. Da möchte ich selber mit einem Gehäuse im MicroATX Format nachrüsten, gepaart mit dem Ryzen 1600 und entsprechendem Mainboard. Soll nicht nur eine Gaming-Maschine werden, sondern auch zum Arbeiten benutzt werden (hauptsächlich Programmieren).
Daher habe ich mich auch für den GB2783QSU-B1 von iiyama entschieden, auf Grund der höheren Auflösung.
Von der GTX 1080 von MSI habe ich nur Gutes gelesen und denke, dass mit dieser die nächsten Jahre gesichert sind. 
Und die be quiet! Shadow Wings waren einfach noch im Budget drin.


----------



## a_Lux (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mit jedem täglichen Blick in die Nachrichtenwelt der IT- und Gaming-Szene (ja, ihr seid auch Schuld) wird man sich aufs neue bewusst, wie sehr der Zahn der Zeit am eigenen PC, den man doch "erst" vor 4 Jahren aufgerüstet hat, nagt. Vor kurzem erzählte mir ein Freund von seiner neusten Grafikkarten-Investition und der tollen neuen Grafik und ich wünschte, mich für ihn freuen zu können. Doch leider hat mich nur der Neid gepackt. Was hat die Welt aus mir gemacht?! 
Aber zum Glück ist es einfacher, an meinem PC-Setting zu arbeiten, als an meinem schlechten Charakter und vielleicht helft ihr mir sogar dabei 
So kann sich der eben besagte Freund bald mit mir und für mich freuen (und gleichzeitig darüber nachdenken, wie er auch schnellstmöglich seinen PC aufrüsten kann, um im niemals ausgesprochen Wettbewerb mitzuhalten).

Was ich habe:
Leider nicht so gut durchdacht wie einst gehofft, aber mit eurem Upgrade wieder ein Prachtexemplar. 

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-OC
CPU: Intel Core i7 - 4770K
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 2GB 
RAM:  G.Skill F3-2400 (2x4)
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power 530W
Gehäuse: FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 250GB + (irgendeine alte) 500GB HDD
Monitor: BenQ GL2760H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich brauche (oder herzlichst begehre):

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

--> Damit könnte ich endlich den 4k-Stream von meinem PC auf meinen Nvidia Shield-TV und meinen 4k-Fernseher nutzen. 

btw: die besagte Person, hat mir von diesem Gewinnspiel erzählt


----------



## Porro (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann will auch ich mal mein Glück hier versuchen:

Obwohl meine "aktuelle" Hardware mit etwas mehr als 5 Jahren auf dem Buckel zwar nur knapp halb so alt wie mein Bildschirm ist, wird es langsam Zeit rundum einige Bauteile zu erneuern. Vor kurzem wurde die alte GTX570 von Asus gegen eine gebrauchte R9 380 von HIS ersetzt. Ebenso habe ich diesen Monat endlich mal den CPU-Kühler gewechselt von einem Intel Kühler für den Sockel 2011 zu einem Thermalright Macho X2. Hierbei wurde deutlich, dass nicht etwa der Prozessor, ein i7 3820, bei Spielen wie Battlefield 1 gebremst hat, sondern der Kühler (wie auch vermutet). 

Aktuelle verbaut:
Grafikkarte:     HIS Radeon R9 380 IceQ X2
CPU:                    Intel i7 3820
CPU-Kühler:    Thermalright Macho X2
Mainboard:      Asus P9X79 Pro
Netzteil:            Corsair AX850
RAM:                  8GB G.Skill Sniper
Gehäuse:          Coolermaster HAF 932
Bildschirm:      LG Flatron L1953TR
SSD:                    Transcend TS256GSSD340K
HDD:                  Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00 ; Samsung HD154UI ; Samsung HD501LJ


Nun zu meiner Auswahl:

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte) 

Die Auswahl ist für mich recht naheliegend, ein Bildschirm der Größer als 24" ist halte ich für meinen Schreibtisch zu groß. Zudem ist hier eine Full HD Auflösung ebenfalls ausreichend, ganz besonders bei einem Wechsel von einem 19"er mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024. Hier wird wohl die stärkste Steigerung zu erwarten sein.

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) 

Ich bin zwar noch immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Corsair Netzteil, doch erhoffe ich mir einen kleinen Effizienzvorteil durch das be quiet! Netzteil, welches im Idealfall noch etwas leiser ist. Durch den grade erst erneuerten CPU-Kühler ist ein Austausch hier unattraktiv.

Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Das riesige Gehäuse lässt kaum Wünsche offen, weshalb für mich auch hier ein Austausch keinen Sinn macht. Die 3 Silent Wings können jedoch ihrem Namen alle Ehre machen und die beiden lautesten Lüfter ersetzten.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 

Abschließend die Frage: Grafikkarte oder Mainboard? Hier lautet die Antwort eindeutig: Grafikkarte! Bisher konnte ich meine CPU noch nicht ans Limit führen, zumindest seit sie ordentlich gekühlt wird. Was ich jedoch immer wieder merke ist die mangelnde Leistung der Grafikkarte, was sich besonders verschlimmern wird, wenn ein neuer Monitor kommt.


Zur besseren Übersicht nochmal die Auswahl zusammengefasst:
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte) 
Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 

Nach dieser Auffrischung des Systems und einem Speicherupgrade um mindestens weitere 8 GB sollte es noch einige Jahre machen können 

Als ambitionierter Schrauber würde ich den Einbau auch selbst erledigen und würde, wenn gewünscht eine kleine Bilderserie des Einbaus erstellen.

Hier noch der Einblick ins Gehäuse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dank für diese Chance! Und nun, liebe Redaktion: Pimp my PC?


----------



## Nemesisultima (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: Super-Aktion!!! Vielen Dank schonmal dafür, dass Ihr damit Eure Leserschaft wertschätzt 


Auch ich möchte mich gerne zum "Pimpen" bewerben. 
*
Mein aktueller Rechner:*
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B Dark Black
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 / 3,3 GHz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn
RAM: G.Skill F3 8GB DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: Asus NVidia Geforce GTX 660 Ti 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9-CM 580W
Laufwerke: Pioneer DVD-Laufwerk, Samsung SSD 830 120GB, Samsung HD502HI 500GB, Toshiba DT01ACA300 2TB
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350

*gewünschte Hardware:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Grafikkarte:* Da meine derzeitig verbaute Grafikkarte schon sehr oldschool und überholt ist, und aktuelle Titel mit markanten Abstrichen spielbar sind, habe ich mich für die GTX 1080 mit 8GB entschieden, um aktuelle Titel flüssig und hochauflösend spielen zu können.

*CPU-Kühler: *Der Alpenföhn ist schon sehr leise und kaum hörbar. Dennoch wäre mir nach all den Jahren ein aktuellerer Kühler lieb, sodass ich den Dark pro 3 wählte, auch um evt. in Richtung Aufrüstung gewappnet zu sein.

*Lüfter-Set:* Die von nanoxia verbauten Lüfter "surren" leise vor sich hin. Be Quiet schafft es aber, den Gehäuselüftern noch weniger Geräuschkulisse zu entlocken.

*Monitor:* Der Samsung SyncMaster gehört noch nicht zum alten Eisen. Allerdings wäre es vor allem in Verbindung mit der GTX 1080 wünschenswert, einen flotteren und größeren Bildschirm zum Spielen nutzen zu können.




Den Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware.

Lieben Gruß
Daniel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknesss (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

CPU: Intel Core i3-550
Mainboard: Fujitsu D2942
RAM: 4x2GB DDR3-1333 (2x 2GB Kingston KVR1333D3N9/2G ; 2x 2GB Elexir M2F2G64CB88B7N-CG)
GPU: Sapphire R9 280X Tri-X OC
HDD: WD Green 2TB
PSU: be quiet! System Power 7 500W  
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master Flat II
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224FB
Lüfter (Front + Heck): LEPA BOL.Quiet Tri Speed 120mm
Lüfter (CPU-Kühler): be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM, 80mm
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit

Es handelt sich eigentlich um einen Fertig-PC, der von mir bereits einmal aufgerüstet wurde.
Orginal sind nur noch Mainboard, CPU, CPU-Kühler (nicht Lüfter), Gehäuse und 2GB von 4GB RAM. (DVD-Brenner musste aufgrund eines Defekts ebenfalls getauscht werden). In Spielen und Anwendungen limitiert regelmäßig die CPU, teilweise müssen auch Programme geschlossen werden um den Speicherhunger (RAM) mancher Spiele/Programme zu stillen. Mittlerweile sind auch die Schnittstellen des Mainboards veraltet. Anschlüsse wie USB 3.0, SATA 6Gb/s, Toslink und PCIe 3.0 sucht man vergeblich. Erweiterungskarten  können nur über PCI angebunden werden, da der 2. PCIe Slot durch die GPU verdeckt wird. (Daher wird momentan auch ein USB Stick für WLAN genutzt) 2 SATA-Ports werden ebenfalls von der GPU überdeckt und sind nicht nutzbar.
Dementsprechend dringend ist daher eine Aufrüstung der genannten Komponenten.
Daher habe ich mir zur Aufrüstung folgendes ausgesucht:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Wieso diese Komponenten?
Mainboard: Das MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK ermöglicht nicht nur die Nutzung der schnellsten Intel CPU´s , sondern bietet auch alle aktuellen Anschlüsse und Schnittstellen in ausreichender Anzahl. Die Nutzung moderner SSD´s, Erweiterungskarten, Audioanlagen, etc ist problemlos möglich. Außerdem ist das UEFI nicht beschnitten und bietet zahlreiche Einstellmöglichkeiten. Dank Wifi/BT Modul steht auch der drahtlosen Anbindung ins Heimnetz nichts mehr im Weg. Zusätzlich soll das Board die Lüftersteuerung ersetzen.
Kurz und knapp: Das Mainboard lässt keine Wünsche offen.

CPU-Kühler: Ein Leistungsmonster braucht auch ein Kühlmonster. Der be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm  bringt jedes Leistungsmonster auf kühle Temperaturen.

Gehäuse: Da das bisherige Gehäuse aus allen Nähten platzt und keinen Platz für ein Mainboard im ATX-Format, sowie den neuen CPU-Kühler bietet, muss etwas neues her. Daher habe ich mich für das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 orange entschieden, es hat alles was ein gutes Gehäuse braucht, unter anderem auch genug Platz für meine R9 280X (Länge 308mm), meine Backup-Platten und ATX-Mainboards.

Monitor: Der iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 ist mit 24 Zoll gerade recht, weder zu klein noch zur groß. Zu den Technischen Daten gibt nicht viel zu sagen, die überzeugen auf voller Linie.


----------



## DR-TOD (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team!
Ich bin jemand der eher auf einen ausgewogenen Energieverbrauch achtet, als unnötig Energie zu verbraten! Darum hatte ich mich auch seinerzeit für eine Stromspar CPU (i7-3770S Ivy Bridge) entschieden.
Ich würde die Grafikkarte  MSI GTX 1070 bevorzugen, denn diese liefert schon ordentlich Leistung und ist aber im Vergleich zu den anderen doch noch sparsamer was den Energieverbrauch betrifft, außerdem würde es meine alte Grafikkarte eine Asus Geforce GTX 970 punkto Leistungsschub gut ersetzen.
Mein in die Jahre gekommenes altes Netzteil TAGAN PIPERROCK BZ 600W ist leider mittlerweile wegen der alten Bauteile nicht mehr das Sparsamste, und außerdem musste ich schon vor etwa zwei Jahren einen defekten Kondensator austauschen. Deshalb habe ich mich für das effizientere be quiet Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt entschieden!
Mein schon fast 20 Jahre alter Lian Li PC 70 Big Tower ist zwar ein zeitlos schöner Tower, aber leider lässt sich dieser nur mit den  80mm  Gehäuselüfter betreiben, was sich in der Gesamt Lautstärke bemerkbar macht! Dafür wäre für mich der be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Orange bestens als Nachfolger geeignet.
Zu guter Letzt würde ich gerne von meinen 24 Zoll  Benq Monitor auf den größeren 27 Zoll iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 aufrüsten.
Da ich ein erfahrener PC Schrauber bin würde ich im Fall eines Gewinnes die Komponenten selbst tauschen!
Schöne Grüße
Richard

*Prozessor:             Intel i7-3770S Ivy Bridge                              / Intel i7-3770S Ivy Bridge*
*CPU Kühler:          Intel Boxed                                                          / Intel Boxed                     *
*Mainboard:          Asus SABERTOOTH Z77                                / Asus SABERTOOTH Z77          *
*Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair Kit 8GB DDR3-1866               / 2x Corsair Kit 8GB DDR3-1866  *
*Grafikkarte:          Asus Geforce Strix GTX 970                       / MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G 22 Punkte*
*Datenträger:        2xWestern Digital VelociRaptor Raid0 / 2xWestern Digital VelociRaptor Raid0*
*Netzteil:                TAGAN PIPERROCK BZ 600W                   / be quiet Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt 6Punkte*
*Gehäuse:               Lian Li PC 70 Big Tower                                  / be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Orange 10Punkte*
*Lüfter:                    4 x 80 mm Lüfter                                                / 3 x 140 mm vorinstalliert*
*Monitor:                24 Zoll (1.920 x 1.080), 60 Hz                     / 27 Zoll iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 10Punkte*
*Ausgewählte Produkte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynic (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Bei Mir ist aktuell verbaut:*
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K
RAM: G.Skil Trident X DDR3-2400 (16Gb)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Netzteil: Cooler Master V850
Monitor: Benq XL2420T
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB
                     Hitachi Deskstar 3TB
                     Toshiba X300 5TB
Sound: Creative Soundblaster ZxR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Unschwer ist zu erkennen, dass meine gewünschte Hardware sehr stark hin zur Grafikleistung geht.
Ich habe mich bewußt für ein solches Setup entschieden, da ich gegen Ende des Jahres vorhatte komplett auf zu rüsten
und mit der von euch gebotenen Möglichkeit kann ich mir dann einen richtigen Highender zusammenstellen.
Der Kühler wurde von mir gewählt, da er sowohl für aktuelle Intelprozessoren, wie auch AM4 Prozessoren von AMD
geeignet ist.
Bei der starken Grafikkarte und einem demnächst anstehenden Prozessorupgrade, ist eine zusätzliche Gehäuselüftung
sinnvoll, darum die Wahl der Lüfter.
Da mein Monitor schon ziemlich alt ist, fällt die Wahl auf den iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1, der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1
wäre mir zwar lieber, aber es gibt nunmal ein Budget-Limit. Egal Downsampling ist mit der Graka auf jedenfall drin.


----------



## mustitisnt (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe:
Motherboard: MSI Z270M MORTAR Intel Z270
Prozessor: Intel I5 6600
Ram: 8gb Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400 DIMM
Grafikkarte: RX 470
Festplatte: Seagate Desktop HDD 3000GB
SSD: 240GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5
Netzteil: Be Quiet 600 Watt be quiet! System Power 8


----------



## HugoBenni (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes *PCGH Team*,

danke euch erstmal für dieses super Gewinnspiel.

*Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Hardware-Komponenten:*

*Gehäuse:* Akasa AK-ZEN01-WH ZEN Miditower weiß
*Gehäuse-Lüfter:* Akasa Brushless Fan
*Netzteil:* be quiet PURE POWER MODEL: BQT L7-530W
*Mainboard:* Asus P5Q Pro P45 S775
*CPU:* Intel Core2Quad Q9450 2.67GHz 1333MHz S775 
*CPU-Kühler*: Thermalright HR-01 Plus 
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX260 GDDR3 896MB DVI PCIe
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2 x 1 GB Mushkin HP2-8500 CL5 KIT CL = 5-5-5-18 und 2 x 1 GB GEIL PC2-8500 CL = 5-5-5-15
*Soundkarte:* Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
*Festplatte:*  Samsung 1000GB HD103UJ 7200U/m 32MB 3.5 Zoll


*Die in diesem Gewinnspiel: "Pimp my PC 2017 PC aufrüsten" ausgewählten Hardware-Komponenten lauten:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Anbei befinden sich die Bilder über das Innenleben meines Rechners:*


----------



## Slezer (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH, hier mein betagter Rechner samt Wunschliste 



> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
> ...



Meine momentane Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: Fractal Define R2
Mainboard: Asrock H87 pro 4
CPU: i5-4590
CPU-Kühler: Ben Nevis
RAM: 16GB Crucial
Grafikkarte: Asus R9 270x
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 430W
HDD: Samsung 1 TB
SSD: Samsung 840 250GB

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mustitisnt (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Pc:


----------



## Ballamann (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, ich will gar nicht lang rum reden... Mein PC ist ziemlich betagt und benötigt dringend ein update!
Deshalb würden mir eure Komponenten einen guten Grundstock bilden, um mir meinen neuen Traum-PC zusammen basteln zu können.

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

- Gehäuse Phönix Neo
- Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 600W Netzteil
- Mainboard ASUS M4A78T-E
- AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
- Noctua NH-C12P Topflow Lüfter
- 4x2 GB OCZ DDR3 RAM
- Sapphire Radeon HD7870 GHz Edition Grafikkarte

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt.
Benötigen würde ich:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)


Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So will ich den auch meinen Handschuh in den Ringe werfen und hoffen er treffe den Richtigen. 

Inzwischen ist mein PC durch verschiedene Nachrüstungen zu einem Sammelsurium unterschiedlich alter Hardware geworden, die jüngste ist ein paar Wochen alt (Corsair H80i), die älteste inzwischen schon gute ~10 Jahre (eine 750GB Samsung HD753LJ Festplatten), viele der anderen Komponenten liegen von den Jahren irgendwo dazwischen, wie das Mainboard, sowie CPU (über 4 Jahre), der RAM (5 Jahre) und die GPU (rund 2 Jahre). Eine Aufrüstung, gerade der grundlegenden Infrastruktur wäre also durchaus mal wieder an der Zeit.
Besonders auch daher weil man das Alter diverser Komponenten leider doch inzwischen merkt. So ist etwa bei CPU-lastigen Titeln doch zusehends das Alter meiner verwendeten Hardware bei den FPS spürbar, weiterhin macht sich auch die Belastung der Hardware durch die Übertaktung von CPU und RAM mit der Zeit durch zunehmende Unwilligkeit bei der Stabilität bemerkbar, genauso wie der zusätzlich unglückliche Umstand nur über 12GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher zu verfügen die zudem auch noch in der ungünstigen Verteilung 2x4GB (1.5v) & 2x2GB (1.6v) in Quad-Channel bei 1866MHz bei 1.55v betrieben werden und wo sich eine Aufrüstung durch neue DDR3-Riegel auf Grund der hohen Preise eigentlich kaum noch lohnt.
Und zuletzt empfinde ich leider auch zusehends meinen vor ein paar Jahren getätigten Kauf des 24" LG FullHD-Monitors zusehends als Fehlentscheidung, denn neben einem Pixelfehler weißt er leider auch an einer Stelle eine extrem ungleiche Beleuchtung auf, außerdem denke ich heute wäre ein Monitor mit WQHD die bessere, da für künftige Titel bessere Wahl gewesen.

Die Pimp my PC Aktion kommt da also im Grunde genau zur richtigen Zeit, wäre ich einer der Glücklichen die ausgewählt würden, wäre es doch genau der richtige Zeitpunkt die Aufrüstung in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Darum hier also zuerst einmal meine aktuell verbaute Hardware:

Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula S.2011
RAM: 12GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
CPU: Intel Core i7 4820k
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H80i
Netzteil: Corsair AX 760 Platin
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T
Monitor: 24" LG 24GM77-B
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 200mm Corsair-Standardlüfter
CPU-Lüfter: 2x 120mm Corsair-Standardlüfter
Das Bild meines PC-Innenlebens ist natürlich im Anhang.

Und was ich aus der "Pimp my PC" Aktion ausgewählt habe:
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

Abschließend noch warum die Entscheidung für eben jene Komponenten?

Nun, ein Ansatz beim Mainboard macht für mich den meisten Sinn.
Die von mir genutzte GTX 980Ti von EVGA bietet noch genügend Leistung und bedarf nicht zwingend eines Wechsels, wohingegen auf Seiten von Mainboard und CPU, sowie Arbeitsspeicher Defizite und Altersbedingte Abnutzungserscheinungen bestehen.
Ein Austausch letzterer ist also am ehesten sinnvoll und bei einem Wechsel käme nur der Sockel 2066 in Frage, womit die Wahl auf das MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK fallen würde, welches bei einem Wechsel  doch immerhin eine Ersparnis von rund 340€ bringen täte.
Was bei einer CPU im Bereich von rund 600 Euro und dem DDR4 RAM (16GB), der dann noch von mir gekauft werden müsste doch schon ein wenig Ersparnis brächte, die evt. noch in eine zusätzliche neue SSD fließen könnten.

Das Lüfter-Set mit den be quiet! Silent Wings 3 habe ich ausgewählt weil ich gerne die 120mm Standardlüfter am H80i CPU-Kühler tauschen würde, wovon ich mir noch ein wenig mehr Ruhe im PC verspreche und auch den 200mm Corsair-Standardlüfter an der Gehäusedecke würde ich gerne austauschen, da das Lager doch langsam anfängt hörbar zu klackern.

Für das be quiet! Straight Power habe ich mich entschieden da  mein aktuell verwendetes Corsair AX 760 auch schon gute 4 Jahre hinter sich hat und somit in etwa 1 Jahr sowieso ein Tausch in Betracht kommen würde. Das Netzteil von be quiet! Würde dort einen guten Ersatz darstellen und ist mit 700 Watt auch mehr als ausreichend von der Leistung, da auch kein Multi-GPU-Setup genutzt wird.

Kommen wir zuletzt mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 noch zum Monitor.
Wie ich ja schon eingangs andeutete bin ich mit dem aktuell genutzten 24“ LG 24GM77-B nicht wirklich zufrieden. Zum einen weil ich nach einiger Nutzung zu dem Schluss kam das es doch ruhig noch etwas mehr als 24“ Bildschirmdiagonale hätten sein können, 27“ scheinen mir da inzwischen durchaus als nicht verkehrt, aber auch das ich statt FullHD doch auf WQHD hätte wechseln sollen, da dies doch der Bildqualität mehr zu Gute gekommen wäre, wie ich vor allem nach dem Wechsel der Gainward GTX 580 gegen die aktuelle EVGA GTX 980Ti unter Nutzung von DS im NV-Treiber festgestellt habe.
WQHD empfand ich dort als guten und gegenüber FullHD besseren Kompromiss aus Auflösung, FPS und Bildruhe.
In all diesen genannten Punkten und darüber hinaus bietet der 27“ von iiyama nahezu alles was man sich als Gamer so wünschen kann und erscheint Mir daher als eine gute Wahl.


So, das war es, doch ein wenig Text geworden, aber ich hoffe nicht zu viel und das meine Entscheidung für die Hardware dadurch nachvollziehbar geworden ist.

Und natürlich hoffe ich auch das ich zu den Glücklichen Personen gehören werde die für das Aufrüsten ausgewählt werden, aber das liegt nun in euren Händen. 

Auf alle Fälle noch ein dickes Danke auch dieses Jahr wieder für die Aktion und die besten Grüße

Nightslaver




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VirusSXD (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin liebes PCGH-Team, 

erstmal vielen Dank für euer neues "Pimp my PC 2017" special und ich bin schon gespannt welcher glückliche Bewerber sich an den tollen Produkten erfreuen darf. 

Viele Grüße
VirusSXD


Mein PC
Prozessor: Intel i7-2600K @4,4Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 EVO
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB G Skill TridentX F3-2400C10-8GTX
SSD: 250GB Samsung SSD 840 Pro
Festplatte: 2TB Seagate ST2000DM001
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X
Sound: Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8-CM 560W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Betriebssystem: Windows 10


*Ausgewählte Produkte
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)*
*Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)*
*Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)*
*Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)*

*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)*


*Liefern Sie mir die Komponenten bitte zu, ich baue diese selber ein (Bastler halt).  *


----------



## PsYonIca (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team, hallo Community,

Meine aktuelle Hardwarekonfiguration:

CPU: Intel i5-4460@3.20 GHz
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H
RAM: DDR3 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 OC 4096MB
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Netzgerät: 630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
HDD1: 120GB Samsung EVO840
HDD2: 1TB WD Blue WD10EZEX
Gehäuse: klassischer ATX Big Tower, Schweizer-Käse-Stahl
Gehäuselüfter: diverse Lüfter auf reduzierter Spannung (2x120mm, 1x80mm, 1x60mm)

Es ist nicht schwer zu erkennen, dass die Hardware schon ein paar Jahre alt ist und dringend ein Upgrade für die aktuellen Titel notwendig ist.
Gepaart mit einem neuen AMD Ryzen Rechenknecht, passendem Mainboard und ausreichend Arbeitsspeicher ist meine Auswahl auf folgende Komponenten gefallen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)

Hierbei soll das alte Stahlgehäuse in Rente geschickt werden, da schlicht und ergreifend fast alle neuen Lüfter eine Bauhöhe von mehr als 160mm besitzen und das Seitenteil des Gehäuses dann nicht eingesetzt werden kann.
Das neue Gehäuse bietet genug Raum für die Hardware und wird meinen Wünschen hinsichtlich "silent-PC" mehr als gerecht. Der Kühler ist leistungsstark genug, sodass eine reduzierte Drehzahl kein Problem sein sollte.
Nett-to-know: das aktuelle Mainboard ist ebenfalls LED-beleuchtet und würde optisch zu der MSI GTX1080 passen. Das gesamte Zusammenspiel aus dem schwarz-silbernen Gehäuse und der roten LED Beleuchtung macht dann schon was her, besonders mit dem Fenster an der Towerseite (daher auch die verbliebenen 4 Punkte zum Dark Base Pro 900 Orange, was sich farblich etwas stechen würde).
Die Entscheidung den G2730HSU-B1 zu wählen ist einfach: es ist kaum ein Rahmen vorhanden - sehr cool!

Da ich kein Fan vom Entsorgen funktionsfähiger Hardware bin, werden alle ausgetauschten Komponenten in den noch älteren Rechner meiner Freundin wandern. Die überflüssigen Teile sind dann gute 8 Jahre im Einsatz und werden dann gesammelt, bis ein weiterer funktionsfähiger vollständiger PC+Monitor+Maus/Tastatur für den Erstkontakt mit dem Neuland "Internet" entstanden ist. Dieser wird dann an interessierte Neueinsteiger verschenkt. Das Ziel: es soll nichts verschwendet werden.

In diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer!

PS: einbauen würde ich die Neuteile gerne selber, das ist mit das schönste nach dem Folie abziehen


----------



## patl_o (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mein PC sieht derzeit folgendermaßen aus:
Be Quiet! Dark Base 800 (bin nach wie vor zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse)
Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 630W
AMD Athlon X4 880K
ASUS A88X-Pro
KINGSTON 16GB 1866MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Fury
ARCTIC Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
MSI Radeon r9 290x Gaming 4g
ViewSonic VX2457

Folgendes habe ich zusammengestellt:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der PC für den die ausgesuchten Teile eingesetzt werden soll, existiert noch nicht. Ich bin gerade dabei für einen Ryzen-PC zu sparen (bin Student). Nächsten Monat ist es soweit und ich werde bestellen: Ryzen 5 1600x, ASUS Prime X370-Pro, G.Skill Flare X BLACK DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400 und SEASONIC Prime Gold 650W. Der Rest hätte aus Kostengründen so bleiben sollen, wie er ist. Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich hier gewinnen sollte und dadurch mein neuer PC wirklich up to date ist . Zwecks Foto muss ich noch schauen. Hänge das dann an.


----------



## big-maec (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,
darf man sich eigentlich mit mehreren Computer bewerben ? Habe diesbezüglich nichts gefunden.

Hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp My PC 2017" bewerben.

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU Typ:            AMD FX-4100 3600.0 MHz
CPU-Kühlung:            Thermaltake TR2-R1
Motherboard:          ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2
Speicher:            Team Group Team-Elite-1333 8 GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SDRAM
Grafikkarte:            NVIDIA GeForce GT 620 (GF108)
Netzteil:               500W Watt SL-500G ITG115XC
Gehäuse:                ?
Gerätebeschreibung:    Hitachi HDS721016CLA382

Yeah! Komplettrechner ROCKT

Wunsch Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

 Hierbei handelt es sich um einen aus der Fairline Serie im Original vorkonfigurierten Komplettrechner vom Händler inkl. Händleraufkleber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendras (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, erstmal...

liebes PCGH-Team, wieder einmal eine tolle "Pimp-Idee"! Respekt ! Vielen Dank, da mache ich doch sehr gerne mit !

Ohne viel Drumherum...meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz 
CPU-Kühler: Noctua Tower Kühler ( ist trotzdem einfach zu laut !!! )
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger Intel Z170
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro inkl. Backplate ( 2015er Modell ! Macht nur Probs ! Deshalb mache ich mit ! )
Arbeitsspeicher: 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM
Festplatten:Seagate Desktop SSHD und 500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" 
Netzteil: 850 Watt be quiet! Power Zone Modular 80+ Bronze 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics CH12NS30 Blu-ray Combo SATA ( musss leider immer noch sein...)
Tower: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev. B gedämmt Big Tower 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...pc-nach-wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-mendras.jpg

So weit, so gut. Jedoch macht die Grafik-Karte immer wieder "Probleme" und nervt mich...immer in den unpassensten
Momenten, Ihr kennt das sicherlich !

Deshalb, meine Wahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)



Da ich gerne auspacke und den "Geruch" von neuen Komponenten einfach gerne rieche, 
würde ich natürlich selber schrauben ! 

Ich würde mich über Euer Paket riesig freuen und stehe schon in den Startlöchern Euch 
zu berichten und Euch tolle Bilder zuzusenden !!!

Mit den besten Grüssen !


----------



## zoras27 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH-Team,ich möchte nicht mein PC aufrüsten sondern den meines Neffen.Er Spielt leidenschaftlich gerne Minecraft und World of Tanks.Dies bringt auf seinen PC aber nicht wirklich viel Spaß.Deswegen würde ich ihn gerne einen neuen PC zusammenbauen mit Teilen von euch und teile die ich noch im Regal habe.


Aktuelles System

Gehäuse:? Mein altes Lan Party Gehäuse(ca. 15 Jahre alt)
Netzteil:Enermax EG465AX-VE(g)(24P)
Mainboard:Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
CPU:AMD Phenom 8600B Triple-Core
RAM:4GB DDR2 (1066 ?)
HDD:Samsung HD501LJ
Grafikkarte:AMD Radeon HD 7450
Monitor:Benq FP93G X


Teile im Regal

Mainboard:Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5
RAM:8GB DDR3 1866
CPU:AMD Phenom X4 955BE und AMD FX-8350
Kühler:Scythe Mugen 2 ?

Teile von euch

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde den PC gerne selber aufrüsten.
Vielen Dank für diese Aktion und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer.


Lieben Gruß

Marco





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kushinadahime (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mein PC bräuchte ebenfalls etwas liebe in Form von neuer Hardware^^

Aktuell:

Mainboard:        ASUS Z87-Deluxe
CPU:                      Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Kühler:	    Alpenföhn Brocken 2
GPU:                     STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5
Netzteil:              be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W 
Monitor:              Dell U2913WM



Auswahl:

Grafikkarte:       MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:      be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:          be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor:              iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Gruß
Kushinadahime


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team und allen die diese Aktion ermöglichen, 

zuerst ein Dank für die nette Aktion um bei ein paar Auserwählten den flügellahmen PC per Sponsoring in einen Pixelprotz zu verwandeln. Da mein System von der Grafik in Ehren ergraut ist würde ich gerne den Schritt nutzen und euch  meinen Schnauferl als möglichen Kandidaten vorstellen. Falls ich würdig bin und Fortuna mich fest umarmt ( ich drücke mal alle 4 Daumen ) bin ich bereit euren Arbeitsaufwand sehr gering zu halten und die nötigen Umbauten auf dem heimischen Perser in meinem Iglu durchzuführen.

Gewünschte Hardwarekomponenten ( Wunderlampe reib ):

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)



Verbaute Hardware ( per Runenwerfen ermittelt ):

CPU / Kühler             -> i7 2600k / Xigmatek Thors Hammer
Board / RAM             -> Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 / 8 GB Mushkin 2133 MHz Kit
Grafikkarte                   -> MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming 4 GB
Netzteil                                  -> Seasonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition
Tower / Lüfter        -> Corsair Obsidian 650D / Nanoxia FX Evo 120 / 140 mm
Laufwerke                        -> LG BD-RE BH16NS40 / Pioneer DVR-216D
Harddisk                              -> Crucial MX100 256GB / Toshiba DT01ACA100 1TB
Akustik                                    -> Asus Xonar D2X
Monitor                                 -> Samsung SyncMaster SA 350

So ich hoffe nix vergessen zu haben und wünsche damit allen Mitstreitern viel Glück.

Greetings, der Doc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Citynomad (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH.

Tolle Aktion und ich freue mich jetzt schon mit den glücklichen Gewinnern. Vielleicht gehöre ich ja auch dazu. 

Mein jetziges System:
Core i5 3570k 
GA Z77 X UD3
GTX 680 2GB
4x4GiB DDR3 1866 G.Skill Sniper 
256GB Samsung 800 Evo SSD
2x2TB + 1TB Samsung HDD
27" Acer HM274hbbmid 
Be Quiet pure Power L8 cm 530
Sharkoon Rebel 12 Gehäuse

Sollte ich ausgewählt werden, hier meine Wunschkombination:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RetroSchrauber1966 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

anbei meine Bewerbung zu dieser tollen Aktion. Falls ich ausgewählt werde, würde ich die Komponenten gerne selbst einbauen.

Meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System

Mainboard MSI P55GD65
Prozessor Intel I7 875K
Ram 8GB Corsair ValueRam 1600
Grafikkarte PowerColor HD7870 GHz Edition
Netzteil Enermax Pro82 425W
HDD WD 1,5TB
Gehäuse silentmaxx ST-11 Bigtower gedämmt
CPU und GPU Wassergekühlt mit EK-Kühlern
Externer 360/60 Radiator
Monitor Asus VW222


----------



## Landor80 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo!
Pimp2017 kommt für meinen PC wie gerufen.
Ist schon ein älteres System das in FullHd meist deutlichunter die 60Fps Grenze fällt.
Darum wünsche ich mir eine potente Grafikkarte die meinem alten i7 2600er zur Seite steht um entlich höhere Bildraten zu erreichen.
Meine Wahl fällt auf die MSI 1080, diese besitzt ausreichend Leistung und hat noch Luft nach oben.
CPU und Mainboard sind sicher auch bald fällig, allerdings muß man mal irgendwo anfangen. 

Aktuelles System:
i72600k @3,8Ghz
Asus PZ 68
Corsair DDR3 16GB
Zotac GTX770 AMP 2GB
Corsair TX 750 Watt
SSD Crucial 500GB
HDD WD 1,5TB

Upgrade:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das sollte meinen Rechner wieder fit machen. Einbau könnte ich selbst übernehmen.
Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören, LG


----------



## mkaaaay (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH- Team,

eure Aufrüstaktion kommt genau zur richtigen Zeit, da sich meine Grafikkarte vor kurzem verabschiedet hat.
Mit dem Upgrade würde ich dann auch gleich meinen mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenen LG- Monitor ersetzen und ein größeres Netzteil verbauen, um besser für künftige OC- Versuche gewappnet zu sein.

*Mein Wunsch:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Mein jetziges Setup:*

Intel i5-6600K
NZXT Kraken X62
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger
Asus Radeon R9 390 Strix --> Defekt 
8GB Kingston HyperX Fury
bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt
Samsung 850 Evo - 250 GB
Western Digital Black - 1 TB
NZXT S340 Elite
NZXT Aer RGB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QLRunXT (17. Oktober 2017)

*Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH - meine Bewerbung für das WunschUpgrade*

Guten Tag ans Team von PCGH,

im Sommer dieses Jahres habe ich das Upgrade meines Rechners von Sockel 1156 samt i5 750 auf die neue AMD Ryzen Plattform begonnen.
Aus Kostengründen habe ich dabei vorerst den Focus auf eine stabile Basis gelegt, Grafikkarte und kleine weitere Tunings sollen Anfang 2018 folgen.
Hier erst einmal meine aktuelle Koniguration des Systems in der Übersicht:  

AMD Ryzen R7 1700 @stock
be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon
G.Skill Aegis 16GB DDR4-3000 CL16 (2x 8GB @2933MHz)

noch verbliebene Komponenten:
Samsung 250GB 840 EVO 2,5" SATA SSD
Nvidia GTX 660 OEM 1,5GB (GK104 - 1152 Shading Units)
NesteQ 600W E²CS X-Strike XS-600 (80+ Silver)
LiteOn BD-Rom Laufwerk
Enermax BigTower Stahlgehäuse

Asus 27" VN279QLB Full HD AMVA+ Panel

Mit den Komponenten meiner nachstehenden Wunschkonfiguration würde das Systemupgrade um eine passende Grafikkarte ergänzt werden,
zudem würde mit der leistungsstarken (Wasser-)Kühllösung das volle Potenzial des Ryzen R7 per Overclocking nutzbar gemacht.
Mit dem neuen be quiet! Gehäuse inkl. Systembelüftung fänden die Komponenten ein zeitgemäßes Zuhause. Dem Budget geschuldet, war der
Verbleib des alten BigTowers sowie die Nutzung eines Budget CPU-Kühlers vorerst der Plan. Mit der Erweiterung des Systems auf eine Dual Monitor
Lösung würde neben dem bereits vorhandenen Allround-Monitor ein passendes Gaming Display mit schneller Reaktionszeit ergänzt.

Deshalb habe ich mit folgender Konfiguration der Pimp my PC 2017 Aktion eine optimales Upgrade für mein System zusammen stellen können:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für die erneut tolle Aktion und mögen die besten Upgrade-Ideen gewinnen!

Abschließend noch dabei die Systembilder


----------



## maximusminimus (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo geschätztes PCGH Team,
ich habe einen SPEZIELLEN Arcade Gaming Automaten, der mittels PC angesteuert wird. Falls ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören darf, dann freut sich sicher mein kleiner Rechenknecht über ein notwendiges Update (ich übrigens auch  ). Denn meine Grafikkarte hat das zeitliche gesegnet und die restliche Hardware ist nicht gerade gerüstet für aktuelle und kommende Spiele. Zudem bietet mein alter Monitor nur einen VGA Anschluss und somit eine geringe Auflösung. 

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte des Arcade Automaten, den ich zum "Wohnzimmer Spiele PC"  umgebaut habe (der Automat steht tatsächlich im Wohnzimmer):

- aus den USA habe ich seinerzeit einen originalen Arcade Automaten mit US Stromzufuhr erworben und importiert.
- als 1sts habe ich den alten CRT Röhren Monitor gegen einen TFT Bildschirm ersetzt.
- zusätzlich wurde der Automat durch eine 5.1 Sourround Anlage aufgewertet.
- die Stromzufuhr habe ich auf unser 230V Netz umgebaut.
- einen PC habe ich an den Automaten angeschlossen.
- die Bedienelemente (Buttons usw.) habe ich mittels Adapter Karte so konfiguriert, dass diese über den PC angesprochen werden können.
- 1ner der beiden Münzeinwürfe ist noch original US - d.h. er kann via Quater gefüttert werden (glaubt mir: es ist echt nicht leicht, heut zutage noch Quater 
   aufzutreiben (eBay sei dank!)   Der 2te Münzeinwurf ist auf Euro umgebaut...

Somit habe ich einen coolen Automaten, der fast original belassen wurde - aber mit den Vorteilen eines modernen PC´s (Internet, fetter Sound usw.).

Derzeitige Hardware Konfiguration:

- Gehäuse: Zalman Z1
- Netzteil: Jersey CP4 420W
- Mainboard: MSI B85-G41 PC Mate
- Prozessor: Intel i3 4130T
- Prozessorkühler: Intel boxed
- Alte Grafikkarte: HIS HD 3870 X2 - defekt -> derzeit spiele ich über die integrierte iGPU des Prozessors 
- Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4G3D1609DS1S00)
- Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DG PCI
- Festplatte: Zotac SSD 120GB, (ZTSSD-A4P-120G)

Nachfolgend meine gewünschte Konfiguration  

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke und viel Spass bei der Auswahl der Gewinner!
Beste Grüße!


----------



## slime4000 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich freue mich, dass die Aktion Pimp my PC dieses Jahr wieder stattfindet.
Ich nehme sehr gerne auch daran teil.
Mein derzeitiges Setup ist:

CPU: Ryzen 5 1400
GPU: GTX 960 2GB von ZOTAC
Mainboard: MSI B350M PRO-VDH
Ram: 8GB G.Skill DDR4-2400
PSU: XFX TS650 
Gehäuse: Aerocool xpredator cube
SSD: Patriot blast 240GB
HDD: 1TB und 750GB von Seagate
und ein DVD-Laufwerk 
Monitor: Asus VX248

Und mein Wunsch Setup:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)

Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen Ryzen 5 1400 gekauft und jetzt fehlt mir noch eine schöne GPU.
Was meine Kühlung angeht kann man in meinen Augen nicht Übertreiben und ich weiß, dass die 
Silent Loop etwas Overkill für den 1400 ist, aber eine gute Kühlung ist immer Gut.
Ich habe mich für ein neues Gehäuse entschieden, weil mir das Base 600 schon immer gefallen 
hat und das neue Gehäuse besser zu meinem neuen Schreibtisch passt. Zudem wäre ein Lüfter-Set,
in meinen Augen, etwas unnötig mit den Standert Lüftern und die der Silent Loop.
Vom optischen hat mir der einfache Monitor am besten gefallen und einen 27 Zoll Monitor wollte 
ich schon immer mal haben und auch FullHD reicht mir auch aus, auch wenn die 1080 dafür 
vielleicht nicht die Richtige ist.
(Ich will mich nochmal für das Kabel-Management entschuldigen, da will ich nochmal ran)
Ich würde gerne die Konfiguration selber zusammen bauen.


----------



## _Burzum_xXx (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tacho @PCGH Team

Mein PC bräuchte ebenfalls etwas liebe!

Derzeitige Hardware Konfiguration:

-Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2,33Hhz
-8Gb Arbeitsspiecher DDR2
-Mainboard MS-7502
-Netzteil Enermax Modu 82+
-Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce GTX 460
-Gehäuse no Name
-Monitor Samsung 22 Zoll

Meine gewünschte Konfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Mirden (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team,

danke für die Chance meine Upgrade-Kosten zu verringern .

Mein bisheriges (vor einigen Tagen teilweise ersetztes, siehe unten) System:
CPU: AMD Athlon X4 840K
Mainboard: Asrock FM2A88X Extreme 6+
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 650 Watt
Erweiterungskarten: Soundkarte und 4 Port USB 3.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Weitere Bilder im Anhang)

Bereits ersetzt habe ich den größten Flaschenhals des Systems aka die Plattform.
Inzwischen bin ich zufriedener Besitzer eines AMD Ryzen 7 1700X Prozessors. 
Das Mainboard wurde gegen ein Asus Prime X370 Pro ausgetauscht und mit 16 GB (2*8) G.Skill FlareX 3200 bestückt.
Das ganze findet nun Platz in einem mehr oder weniger neuen, vor einem Jahr in einem Wintersale gekauften, Gehäuse von Fractal Design (R5 in Titanium ohne Fenster)

Um das ganze abzurunden würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir mit den folgenden Komponenten unter die Arme greifen würdet:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nochmals vielen Dank und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## AKUMA888 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Muss auch mitmachen konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen =P

Aktuell verbaut .

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Tsunami Dream
Netzteil: Tagan BZ Series 700W
 Mainboard: Msi 790fx-gd70
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 be
CPU Kühler: Scythe Zipang 2
RAM: OCZ Platinum Edition DDR3 1333 8GB
HDD: Samsung 840 evo 250GB + 1TB Western Digital Blue
Grafikkarte: 2GB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC
Monitor: Asus MS236h
DVD Laufwerk: Ein altes LG keine ahnung welches =P

Abgesehen von der Gpu und der SSD baujahr Q2/2009 macht nicht mehr wirklich spaß damit zu zocken da das möhrchen kaum noch über 30 fps kommt =/


Meine Wunschzettel an die PCGH Wunscherfüller =P 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 3x140 mm (1 Punkt)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Das macht insgesamt : 50 Punkte von 50


Das paket würde für meine aufrüst plane im frühjar einen schönen finanziellen spielraum schaffen =D
Geplant ist dann AMD Pinnacle Ridge 6(8?) kerne + x470 Mainboard + 16GB Ram + 500GB SSD ein neues gehäuse und ein UWQHD Monitor wenn es irgendwann endlich einen gibt der meinen anfordereungen entspricht und nicht 1000€+ kostet also wohl nicht vor 2020 xD

Vielen Dank für das tolle gewinnspiel =D und viel geduld und kaffe beim lesen der ganzen wünsche xD


----------



## XxEXUSxX (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein PC
Cpu=Intel 6600Q 
Board = ASUS P8Z77-M Pro, Intel Z77 Mainboard - Sockel 1155
RAM =8gb
Gpu=Asus gtx 560 directcu 
Cpu kühler =thermaltake Silver arrow 
Gehäuse =aerocool hawk 



Mein Wunsch 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

https://picload.org/thumbnail/dgpcglpa/img_20161019_164405.jpg


----------



## XmuhX (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, ich mag endlich mal wieder was für Mich basteln!!!...sonst wirds nichts mehr bis zum nächsten Defekt! 

*Wunschkombi:
*
*Mainboard:* MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte für ein aktuelles Board, dass den persönlichen Anforderungen gerecht wird! )
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte für bewährte Qualität und Leistung! )
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte für ein traumhaft chices modulares Gehäuse! )
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte für einen ausreichend großen Bildschirm, um endlich mal mit hoher Hz zu zocken!  )

*Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)*
=======================


 *Komponenten momentan verbaut:*

*Prozessor:*              Intel Core i5-4670K (ausreichende Leistung!)
*Kühler:*                   Scythe Mygen RevB PCGH-Edition (bischen breit macht der sich ja schon!)
*Mainboard:*             Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 (läuft!)
*Arbeitsspeicher:*    Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB-Kit (BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0) (ausbaufähig!)
*Datenträger:*          1x SSD Samsung 840 EVO 120GB ; 1x SSD Samsung 840 EVO 500G (zufriedenstellend!)
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6GB (GV-N1060G1 GAMING-6GD) (reicht völlig!) 
 *Netzteil:*                BeQuiet Straigth Power 680W ATX (wie lange das wohl noch hält?!)
*Gehäuse:*                NZXT LeXa S BW (ausgenudelte Gewinde!)
*Lüftersteuerung:*    Scythe KM05-BK Kaze Master II (nützlich und chic, zum flüsterleisen Gehäuse!)
*verbaute Lüfter:*    1x SickleFlow 120 Red LED (vorne),  1x 120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 (hinten), 1x 120mm NZXT Blue LED (seite), 2x 140mm  Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 (oben)
*Laufwerk:*               1x LG DVD-RW (braucht man das noch, oder kann das weg!?)

*Aktuelles aus dem Innenraum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phsomo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ans PCGH-Team, 
finde die Idee auch sehr sehr nett. 

Kurz zu mir: auch ich bin Familienvater, würde ich mein Alter nennen, gäb es sicher eine arge Delle im Average Age
Der zur Aufrüstung stehende PC ist ein etwas weniger klassisches Set-Up in dieser Runde:

Core i5 4460 Haswell
auf MBI H97 Asrock m-ITX
luftgekühlt mit einem Scythe Katana4
16 GB Ram (Ballistics Sport DDR3)
3 TB Hdd mit dem System und 
0,5 TB SSD für Mediendaten und Spiele (boot low, but faster levelload)
500W BeQuiet PSU
und knapperweise eine Gainward 1070 GS
im Corsair Obsidian 250D

Das ganze ist recht eng, sowohl der Katana als auch die Gainward passen nur gerade so eben.
Für die Montage war sehr viel Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl notwendig.

Hoffe die Fotos transportieren das ein wenig. 

Was auch an der 2,5 Slot-Breite der Gainward liegt. Der magnetisch haftende Staubfilter auf der linken Gehäusesseite ist außen montiert, da er sonst die Graka-Lüfter blockiert. Der Airflow ist relativ ruhig und unter Furmark sehr kühl (<70°C). 
Die Lüfter pusten alle von rechts nach links (außer Frontlüfter, der bläst vorne raus), denn ich habe lieber zwei 120er rechts montiert als 2 80er in der Rückseite.

Hier mein Wunschliste: 
________________________________________________________
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
________________________________________________________

die Gainward ist schon beinahe ein Schmuckstück, bin aber nicht sicher was die Performance unter wqhd kann.
Der für mich heißeste Teil des Upgrades, ist eben das Display. mein oller 1900er ist definitv in die Jahre gekommen und reibt mir dies in Form eines Grauschleiers, täglich unter die Augenlieder. 

Bei uns wäre neben dem Upgrade des GamingKits  die Planung, den Steinzeit I-Mac (2009er) meiner Frau durch was selbst gebautes zu ersetzen. 
Da kämen dann die bei mir ersetzten Komponenten in dankbare Hände. 

Vielen Dank und viel Spass an Alle im Team!


----------



## phsomo (17. Oktober 2017)

{delete}


----------



## Pyrofly (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und zuerst einmal auch von mir vielen Dank an alle, die diese grandiose Aktion möglich machen!

Folglich einmal meine Wunschkombination:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Als zweites nenne ich mal meine aktuelle PC Konfiguration:

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) IIX4 980 Processor 3,70 GHz
RAM: 2x 4GB Kingston DDR3  und 1x 8GB Corsair DDR3 - insgesamt also (mehr oder weniger) 16GB
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme4
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970
Speicher: - 1TB HDD
                - 120GB SSD
Netzteil: BeQuiet PowerZone 850W
Case: Xigmatec ...


Wie bereits zu sehen ist, habe ich keinen PC, der aktuelle Spiele nicht wenigstens zum laufen bringt. Mein größter Schwachpunkt ist eigentlich der Prozessor. Und vielleicht noch der Arbeitsspeicher, der etwas zusammengewürfelt ist und ohne meinen Bruder immernoch bei 8GB wäre.
Möglicherweise ist auch das Netzteil etwas zu überdimensioniert. Doch habe ich, als ich das Netzteil damals kaufte, nicht erwartet, dass die Komponenten in Zukunft weniger Strom verbrauchen würden.
Nun und von dem Gehäuse kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass es mir immer treue Dienste leistete und ich ihm gerne die versprochene Rentenzeit gönnen würde   Jetzt bitte nicht sagen, ich wäre ein schlechter Besitzer, weil ich den Namen von ihm nicht mehr weiß... er heißt Karl.

Mein eigentlicher Plan ist es, meinem PC nächstes Jahr einen neuen Prozessor zu kaufen. Inklusive dem Mainboard und dem Arbeitsspeicher. Auch wenn es mich bei den Preisen letzterer schüttelt.
Um das Ganze ein wenig abzufangen, wäre es natürlich Wahnsinn, wenn ich euren Zuspruch erhielte.

Doch um erlich zu sein, kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, wenn Ihr euch für jemand anderen entscheidet. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich fast schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, meinen PC hier mit reinzustellen, wenn ich sehe, was all die anderen für Maschinen haben.
Deshalb freue ich mich auch für jeden, der hier seinen Wunsch erfüllt bekommt und bin mir sicher, dass er es verdient hat!
Und vielen Dank demjenigen, der meine Nachricht bis hierher gelesen hat! Ich hoffe, du wurdest nicht zu sehr von mir gelangweilt und wünsche dir sogleich noch, dass das Beste, für diesen Tag mögliche, eintrifft!  


Mit den besten Grüßen,

Alexander Meidt


----------



## YankeeF (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Für die Aktion habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K
RAM: Crucial 16GB DDR4
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger Z170
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX1070 Seahawk EK X
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 1TB
Netzteil: Corsair HX750i
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A71
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung 360 Radiator, CPU, GPU wassergekühlt



Mache eigentlich bei der Aktion mit um vorrangig mein Gehäuse und meinen Monitor zu modernisieren. Im BeQuiet Gehäuse sollte genügend Platz für die Wasserkühlung sein und auch das Gehäuse an sich ist state of the Art. Auch der Iiyama Monitor gilt nicht wirklich als Gaming Monitor und wäre nett wenn ein andere diese Aufgabe übernehmen könnte. Gleichzeitig würde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen um das Mainboard auf die aktuelle Plattform zu hieven und einen neuen Intel Prozessor einzusetzen. Würde mich freuen wenn ich an der Aktion teilnehmen darf.

Viele Grüße
YankeeF





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrTA (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr sehr coole Aktion, PCGH! Da kramt man doch gerne mal die verstaubten Rechnungen raus, um nachzusehen, wie das DVD-Laufwerk heißt 

Mein aktueller PC 

CPU: Intel Core i7-920 
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 - Sockel 1366 
RAM: 9 GB DDR3 ( 3x2 + 3x1 GB OCZ PC3-10666 Platinum Low-Voltage)
Gpu: Gainward ATI Radeon HD 4870 Golden Sample
SSD: Crucial MX300 750GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500 GB
DVD-Laufwerk: Samsung SH-223F
Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred ATX
Netzteil: Super-Flower Aurora 700W
Monitor: Asus VH242H

Es ist wohl kein Geheimnis, dass mein PC ganz allgemein nicht mehr so auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge ist. Da ich in letzter Zeit aber nur sehr wenig Zeit zum Zocken hatte, war das kein großes Problem, vor Allem weil ich mich dann mit Titeln wie Gothic oder Witcher 1+2 vertrösten konnte. Allerdings wird es langsam echt Zeit auch Spiele von 2013 oder neuer spielen zu können...

Daher mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit der GTX 1080 würde ich meine alte HD4870 ersetzen, die nicht nur langsam ist, sondern unter Last auch ganz schön aufdreht und nicht gerade leise ist. Eigentlich wollte ich schon längst eine RX480 oder RX580 kaufen, jedoch kann man das - den Minern sei dank - momentan vergessen. Dass die Kühlleistung des Boxed Kühlers von Intel den i7-920 (vor Allem übertaktet) kaum bändigen kann und dabei auch laut wird, wäre es höchste Zeit, diesen mal auszutauschen. Da mit diesen zwei Bauteilen die Schreihälse aus dem Gehäuse entfernt werden würden, bietet sich das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange noch als neue Hülle an, damit ich endlich meine Ruhe habe. Außerdem könnte man dann auch endlich mal Ordnung in das Kabelgewirr bringen. Mein Monitor tut zwar noch seinen Dienst, allerdings wäre ein Update auf ein 27" Bildschirm gar nicht schlecht..

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück und hoffe natürlich, dass die Glücksfee meinen PC auswählt


----------



## Woyzeck (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Braucht mal ein einen neuen Pixelbeschleuniger, mein Rechner...
Dies hat natürlich einen Grund: Um mich besser auf das Studium zu konzentrieren, habe ich meine Palit Gamerock verkauft. Das hätte ich nicht machen sollen, weil mir ein gelegentliches Stündchen in The Witcher 3 doch sehr fehlt und nicht mal Skyrim auf der GTX 560TI anständig läuft. Auf die "mehr als Full HD- Auflösung" (1920*1200) will ich eh nicht verzichten, also könnte im Gepäck gleich ein aktueller Monitor dazu, denn meiner ist von 2007 und nicht mehr schnell genug für Rennspiele, mein zweites Lieblingsgenre.
Ein komplett neuer Rechner muss dabei nicht sein, der von mir geköpfte Intel 3770K ist @ 4,5 GHz kein Flaschenhals beim spielen, auch die 4*4 GHz DDR 3 @ 2133 sind weiterhin ausreichend für mich (ein Riegel verliehen und somit nicht im Bild). Das Gehäuse von Corsair ist für eine Kompaktwasserkühlung ausgelegt und auch mit einer solchen (H100) vom selben Hersteller ausgestattet. Leider ist diese kürzlich Opfer eines kleineren Defekts geworden, was die Lüftersteuerung und Beleuchtung ausfallen ließ. Ich habe Lust ein Produkt eines anderen Herstellers zu probieren, so dass ich mich über das Belüftungsset von BeQuiet sehr freuen würde. Das ulkige Netzteil mit dem Affen ist aus den Werken von Seasonic und nicht zu beanstanden. Vollständig wird mein Rechner durch zahlreiche HDDs und eine 480er SSD. Sie beinhalten meine vielen Spieleklassiker und Filmmitschnitte meines Sat- Receivers.
Da ich im Moment keine tollen Spiele nutzen kann, würde ich den Rechner zum Zwecke besserer Bilder in die Redaktion versenden.

Danke für das Geschenk einer Chance meinen geliebten Rechner zu behalten, aber mit einem neuen Pixelherz und frischem Wind auf eine neue scharfe Leinwand zu projizieren!


----------



## Klinge Xtream (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team und Community,

ich möchte hiermit mich und meinen treuen Knecht für ,,Pimp my PC'' bewerben.

System aktuell:

Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Pro4M
CPU: i7 2600K
CPU-Kühler: Skythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Mini
Netzteil: BeQuiet E10 500W
RAM: 4x4GB DDR3 1600 Crucial
GPU: Gigabyte GTX670 2GB
GPU-Kühler: Arctic Mono 140mm
Monitor: Benq G2412HD
HDD: 1TB WD Blue
SSD: Sandisk UltraII 240GB

Teile, die ich mir wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit der GTX1070 würde das System nochmal seinen 2. Frühling erleben,
denn die GTX670 macht in neuen Spielen vorallem wegen nur 2GB VRAM schlapp.

Den iiyama G-Master würde ich gegen meinen aktuellen Benq tauschen,
denn der summt in dunklen Szenen (Inverter).
Außerdem würde die WQHD Auflösung in kombination mit der GTX1070
ein feineres Bild gegenüber dem alten Benq(FullHD) zaubern.

Gehäuse und Netzteil würde ich bei einem Freund verbauen, der noch mein altes MS-Tech Gehäuse samt 80mm Lüftern nutzt.
In dem steckt auch noch ein System Power 7 450W, welches seinem Wunsch nach einer neuen Grafikkarte vermutlich einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen könnte.

Somit wünsche ich allen Mitbewerbern und Mir selbst viel Glück bei der Auslosung.

Hier noch ein Bild vom PC:


----------



## DaT-Th (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Als Neuling finde ich Pimp my PC eine tolle Aktion und fordert mich direkt auf auch mitzumachen.

Aktuell sind im System folgende Teile verbaut:

- Monitore:	       2x Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM (@1980x1080)

- Laufwerk:      	1x LG Blu-Ray BH10LS30
		                     1x Samsung DVD Writer SH-S223

- Festplatten:       	1x Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB (Operating System)
                                    2x WD Caviar Black 1,5TB (Games, Raid0)
                                    2x WD Caviar Green 3 T (Data, Raid 1)

- Netzteil: 	       Super-Flower SF700P14X

- Mainboard: 	       Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe

- CPU: 		       Intel i7-3770K 

- Prozessorkühler: Corsair Hydro Series H100

- RAM: 		       2x 8Gb Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800U

- Soundkarte:       Creative X-FI Titanium 

- Grafikkarte:    	Gigabyte Radeon HD 2600 Pro ( ehemals MSI R7870 HAWK, aufgrund eines Defektes ausgebaut)

- Gehäuse:  	       Corsair Obsidian 800D


Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig) 

Begründung. 
Aufgrund der aktuell sehr geringen Leistung der Grafikkarte ist es nicht möglich aktuelle Titel zu spielen, sodass diese dringendst getauscht werden muss. Durch diesen Tausch und gleichzeitig einer leichten Übertaktung der CPU kann auch in den nächsten Jahren noch flüssig in HD und in WQHD gespielt werden. Dazu muss jedoch einer der alten Samsung Monitore ausgetauscht werden, um die gewonnene Leistung auch bildlich vernünftig darzustellen. Um die Kühlung des Systems noch weiter zu verbessern und dessen Lautstärke zu dämpfen, kann mit der neuen CPU Kühlung und einem gedämpften Gehäuse eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber den verbauten Komponenten erreicht werden. Besonders die H100 entwickelt sehr starke Geräusche aus dem Pumpwerk.


----------



## Drottel (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

da nutzte ich doch gleich die Möglichkeit meine "alte Mühle" zu pimpen.
Eine neue Grafikkarte benötige ich auf jeden Fall, nachdem meine GTX 660 letztens durchgeschmort ist und einen schönen Duft im Raum verteilt hat.
Zum Glück ist mir der Rest erhalten geblieben muss jedoch zur Zeit mit einer 9800GT vorlieb nehmen, da sie immernoch schneller wie die Intel Grafik ist..

Main Aktuelles System besteht aus:
Intel Core i5-2500
Mainboard MSI H61MU-E35
8GB DDR3 Ram
Gainward GeForce 9800GT 1024 MB
Be Quiet L7 350Watt
Cooler Master Gehäuse

Das Grafikkarten Upgrade erklärt sich von selbst.
Nun ja das Gehäuse hält auch nur die Teile zusammen, ein neues stylisches Gehäuse in Form eines Dark Base Pro würde sich bestimmt gut unter  meinem Schreibtisch machen und der Hardware ein entsprechendes Zuhause geben. Auch wenn der Stock Lüfter von Intel gute Arbeit leistet, muss in ein Gehäuse mit Fenster ein adäquater Lüfter zu sehen sein, deshalb ein Dark Rock Pro 3. 
Mit einem neuen Bildschirm könnte ich meinen alten Zweitbildschirm los werden, der einen leichten Farbstich abbekommen hat.
Wieso kein neues Netzteil?
Die 350 Watt sind zwar knapp für eine 1080 , zur Not liegt hier aber noch ein 600 Watt Netzteil rum das ich einbauen könnte. Des Weiteren sieht ein Dark Rock einfach besser aus als ein Netzteil zumindest in einem offenen Gehäuse.
Alles zusammen ergibt folgende Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Falle eines Gewinnes werde ich mir natürlich mehr Mühe bei den Vorher / Nachher Fotos machen und gleich die Gelegenheit nutzten die restlichen Teile vom Staub zu befreien.


----------



## Hotteklaus (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi zusammen,

mit großer Freude habe ich registriert, dass Ihr dieses Jahr wieder eine „Pimp my PC“ – Aktion durchführt. An der Stelle möchte ich erstmal Euch und Euren Unterstützern ijayma, MSI und Be Quiet! Dank aussprechen für diese Aktion. Vor allem bei dem immensen Aufwand, den Ihr da betreibt, in kürzester Zeit hunderte Seiten zu lesen und auch auszuwerten. RESPEKT!
Die glücklichen Gewinner der Aktion werden es euch danken und auf jeden Fall ihren Spaß dran haben.

Mein System ist schon etwas älter, aber dank der Taktschraube, diversen Basteleien und kleineren Investitionen läuft er nach wie vor. Ursprünglich hab ich mir den Rechner als Komplettsystem von Ultraforce im Jahre 2007 gekauft und nicht gegeizt. Mittlerweile habe ich fast alles an dem Rechner ausgetauscht, bis auf das Gehäuse, das ist das einzige vom ursprünglichen Rechner. Alle anderen Komponenten, wie auch die Wasserkühlungskomponenten habe ich günstig in der Bucht geschossen. Das Board z.B. war als defekt angegeben, aber nach einem BIOS-Update, waren sämtliche Funktionen wieder hergestellt. Was soll ich sagen, ich steh auf so einen Bastelkram.
Zu meinem derzeitigen System:
Ich betreibe einen Xeon X5460, dem ich den IHS schön plan geschliffen habe auf 4x3,8 GHz auf einem nforce 780i sli, welches einem Sockelmod unterzogen wurde. Ich hab Ihn auch schon auf höheren Frequenzen betrieben, aber er dankte mir dies mit enormer Hitzeentwicklung, wegen der hohen benötigten Spannung und spontanen Instabilitäten. Wahrscheinlich habe ich da ne etwas schlechtere Charge erwischt, denn im Netz sind Videos mit gleichen Prozzi´s und wesentlich höheren Taktraten zu finden. Damit dem eh schon hitzköpfigen Xeon nicht der IHS weg fliegt, wird er von einem Phobya CPU Block gekühlt. Für den Wärmetransfer vom IHS zum Kühler verwende ich Liquid Metall ebenfalls von Phobya. So halte ich den Prozzi auf erträglichen 75-78°C bei max. heat durch prime mit small fft´s.
Die Abwärme wird in meinem System über 2 Radiatoren abgegeben. Zum Einen kommt ein 1x120mm Alphacool slim in der Front meines Raidmax Smilodon Dirk-Tooth zum Einsatz, der von 2 Xilence 120mm Lüftern im push-pull-Betrieb mit Frischluft versorgt wird und zum Anderen ein Innovatec 2x120mm in der Gehäuseseite, welches von 2 Xilence 120mm Lüftern pull bedient wird. Für den Einbau der Wasserkühlung musste das Gehäuse etwas modifiziert werden. Es wurde eine neue Plexiglasscheibe für das Seitenteil des Gehäuses fällig, um den 2x120er Radiator aufzunehmen und der Festplattenkäfig für die 3,5“ HDD´s mitsamt den zugehörigen Aufnahmen musste weichen, um die Pumpe nebst AGB und Dämmmatte aufzunehmen. Die neuen Löcher in der Gehäusefront, um den 1x120er aufzunehmen, sind dagegen kaum der Rede wert. Als Pumpe dient mir eine Eheim HPPS
Derzeit stehen dem Prozzi noch magere 4x1GB Adata Vitesta DDR2 800, deren Taktrate ich auf 1000MHz steigern konnte und die Timings etwas straffer gestaltet habe. Allerdings ohne das zulässige Spannungsfenster verlassen zu müssen. Zur Zeit suche ich aber angestrengt nach nem Upgrade, am besten 4x4GB, möglichst taktfreudig. Wenn sich da jemand angesprochen fühlt, der noch so etwas zuhause liegen hat, darf sich dieser Jemand gerne mit mir in Verbindung setzen.
Um meine Pixel kümmert sich derzeit eine GTX980 Gaming 4G von MSI, welche erst kürzlich meine fast schon prähistorische 8800GTX abgelösst hat, da diese schon seit einiger Zeit die limitierende Stelle bei der Spieleauswahl darstellte. Meine alte 8800GTX war ebenfalls an den Wasserkreislauf angeschlossen. Die derzeitige GTX980 ist eine Leihgabe und Luftgekühlt. Was dem Prozzi zu Gute kommt, da er nun die ganze Kühlfläche für sich allein beanspruchen kann. 
Bedient wird das ganze Sytem aus einem Xilence 1000W-Netzteil, welches derzeit völlig überdimensioniert ist, aber auch schon SLI und Triple SLI Konfigurationen aus 8800GTXén und GTX 285er versorgt hat. Jeweils artgleich, versteht sich natürlich. Diese wurden aber wieder abgebaut, da mir mal Karten hops gegangen sind und es einfach auch nicht sonderlich effizient war.
Einen Monitor hab ich zwar zur Verfügung aber der eignet sich nicht gut zum zocken. Er ist noch im 4:3 Format und misst lächerliche 17". Mein primärer Monitor hat seine Dienste eingestellt, da mein Kater vor einiger Zeit der Meinung war, ihn als seins zu kennzeichnen. Mit diesem Wasser- bzw. Urinschaden habe ich diesen ausgemustert, und den Kater tags drauf kastrieren lassen. Da hatte ich dann kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr. Als Monitor fürs Gaming dient seit dem der Fernseher, was mich in der Nutzung des Rechners etwas einschränkt, da der Fernseher eben auch als solcher genutzt wird.
Als Eingabegeräte dienen mir eine Logitech G15 Tastatur und eine G5 Maus, die ich erst kürzlich durch eine 08/15 DELL-Maus ersetzen musste, da die eigentliche Maus an einem Kabelbruch erkrankt ist. Hoffentlich gelingt es mir diesen zu lokalisieren und zu fixen. Es ist halt nicht das Selbe mit einer X-beliebigen Maus. Um die Soundausgabe kümmert sich bei mir ein Logitech5.1 System, dessen genaue Bezeichnung ich grad nicht auf der Pfanne habe. Aber befeuert wird dieses aus einem Creative Soundblaster X-Fi. 

Nun zu meiner Auswahl:

Einen ijyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1, da ein Richtiger Monitor für meinen Rechner auf jeden Fall einen Fähigkeitszuwachs darstellt.
						10P
Eine MSI 1070GTX Gaming 8G, als Ablöse für die derzeitige GTX980, die ich meinem guten Freund dann dankend zurückgeben könnte.
						22P
Ein Be Quiet! Straight Power 10-CM700W als Ablöse für mein überdimensioniertes und etwas älteres 1000W-Netzteil.
						6P
Zu guter Letzt das Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange, als neue Heimat mit endlich genügend Platz für meine Wasserkühlung, denn zur Zeit ist´s ganz schön eng in meinem Case.
						10P

Summe:                          48P

Zu den Bildern:
Der Rechner steht zur Zeit auf einer Seite unseres Esszimmertisches, da ich grad wieder am herumbasteln bin, was die Lüfter des 2x120mm Radiators angeht, da die GTX980, die wie gesagt erst seit kurzem bei mir Dienst leistet, höher aufbaut, als die alte 8800GTX. Aus diesem Grund müssen die Lüfter nach Außen ans Gehäuse verlegt werden. Sieht nicht so toll aus, ist auch nicht meine 1. Wahl aber es läuft… . Das Phobya LM ist ebenfalls erst neu und hat mich echt begeistert, vor allem unter voll last, macht das echt was aus, hätt ich nicht gedacht. Nur verarbeiten lässt es sich nicht so toll, aber was soll´s. Die Wärmebild-Aufnahmen zeigen, dass die Spannungswandler etwas warm werden. Dem plane ich grad mit selbst gefrästen Wasserkühlern entgegen zu wirken. Ich hoffe ich bekomm sie dicht. Das scheint mir die größte Herausforderung zu sein. Bei der Gelegenheit will ich versuchen, den Serienmäßigen MB-Kühler mit dem nervigen 60mm-Lüfter ebenfalls gegen einen selbstgebauten WaKü auszutauschen. Wer jetzt meint, für so ein Fossil nicht mehr so viel Arbeit auf sich zu nehmen, der irrt, denn man gewinnt ja auch Erkenntnisse für künftige Rechner. UND: Es geht mir einfach ums Machen! Wie gesagt, ich steh auf solchen Bastelkram!

So, jetzt wünsch ich uns allen viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel Freude mit der neune Hardware! Möge sie euch lange gute Dienste leisten!


----------



## AnibasChr (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute! Als ich das Video auf Youtube gesehen habe musste ich einfach mitmachen.
Ich hoffe ich Poste hier an der richtigen Stelle ^_^

Ich hatte schon seit längerem vor mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen, da ich unbedingt The Witcher 3 spielen will und meine Grafikkarte da einfach nicht mehr mitspielt.

Mein Computer besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Prozessor:                 AMD FX-8120
Motherboard:         M5 A99X EVO
Grafikkarte:             Zotac Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti 1GB DDR5
Arbeitsspeicher:    16GB DDR3
CPU-Kühler:            Towerkühler von Antec
Netzteil:                     Antec 500 Watt
Speicher:                    3 TB HDD
Monitor:                    Samsung billigmodell

Der Rechner ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und es reicht einfach nicht mehr für die aktuellen Titel.

Deshalb hätte ich gerne folgendes Paket als Upgrade:

Grafikkarte:           MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil:                  be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse:                be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor:                 iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Warum ich die Grafikkarte haben möchte erklärt sich bestimmt von selbst ;D
Das stärkere Netzteil brauch ich dann um die bessere Grafikkarte zu versorgen.
Das Gehäuse macht mit dem Fenster einfach was her und passt von der Farbe her zu meiner Beleuchtung.
Außerdem ist mir mein Rechner zu laut und das neue Gehäuse könnte da schon helfen. 
In Verbindung mit dem be quiet Netzteil und die Lüfter würde ich dann selbst auf be quiet Upgraden.
Mein Monitor ist bestimmt auch nicht grade der beste fürs Gaming weshalb ein Upgrade bestimmt nicht schaden wird.
Um das Gesamtpaket noch abzurunden würde ich mir dann noch ne SSD gönnen.

Danke für diese tolle Chance!
Ich hoffe von euch zu hören.

Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## kuttna (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

So jetzt aber noch schnell 

Mein aktuelles System:
- Intel Core 2 Quad 8400
- CPU Kühler 
- MB Asrock G31m-GS
- RAM 4GB
- Geforce GTX 260 mit Accelero XTREME
- 128 SSD von Plextor
- HDD: 300GB Maxtor + 1,5 TB Samsung
- BeQuiet L8 530W
- und das alles in ein Gehäuse von Coolermaster

Mein Wunschzettel.
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonBerserk (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte meinen Rechner in das Rennen um einen Platz bei eurer tollen Pimp my PC Aktion schicken.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz
Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn mit 120mm Noctua Lüfter
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance
RAM: 4x2 Gb Corsair XMS 3
GPU: SapphireVapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4Gb
Festplatten: 3x SSD, 2x HDD
Laufwerk: 1x Blu-ray Laufwerk LG Electronics BH16NS40
Lüfter: 4x Noctua Lüfter (3x140mm und 1x120mm)
Netzteil: BE QUIET! Dark Power Pro BQT P10-550W
Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62
Monitore: Benq XL2411T, Hanns-G 19 Zoll

Einen Gewinn bei eurer Aktion würde mich wahnsinnig glücklich machen. Als Jungvater, mein Kind ist sehr jung ich eher nicht mehr , bleibt leider weniger Zeit und Geld für das Schrauben am PC und das Zocken. Meinen Schwerpunkt setze ich bei der Grafikkarte und beim Monitor. Das gewählte Gehäuse würde meinen Erfordernissen mehr als genügen. Einbauen würde ich Teile, so wie den Rest meines PC`s, selbst.


----------



## Data (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
 


Sehr schön, dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder Pimp my PC gibt.
Bei meinem System handelt es sich um den PCGH-HIGH-End-PC-2500K-Edition aus dem Jahr 2011. Ursprünglich war eine GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr von MSI eingebaut. Diese ist nachdem die Garantie abgelaufen war kaputt gegangen und wurde durch eine GTX 560 Ti von EVGA ersetzt. Mittlerweile habe ich die dritte GTX 560 TI Grafikkarte in meinem Pc da Anfang des Jahres auch die GTX 560 Ti von EVGA Ihren Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Leider kommt es bei diesem Rechner immer wieder zu Bluescreens wenn er im Energiesparmodus war (mit zeitlicher Verzögerung), z.T. auch nach dem Einschalten. Dieser Fehler besteht von Anfang an und tritt mittlerweile immer häufiger auf. Ich habe unten ein Foto vom Bluescreen eingefügt. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand diesen Fehler und kann mir einen Tipp geben. 

Um die Grafikkarte in Zukunft besser zu belüften habe ich mich für das Silent Base 800 Window Silver Gehäuse entschieden. Ein Upgrade auf die GTX 1070 + passendem Netzteil würde einen enormen Leistungssprung bedeuten und ich könnte endlich mal wieder aktuelle Spiele zocken. Da ich schon einen 24" Monitor für Full HD besitze, würde ich mich über den G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 mit WQHD sehr freuen. 

*Mein aktuelles System:*

*PCGH-HIGH-End-PC-2500K-Edition*

•*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K
•*Grafikkarte:* EVGA Geforce GTX 560 TI 1024MB
•*Mainboard:* P8P67 R.3.1.
•*SSD:* OCZ SSD 120GB AGILITY 3
•*Festplatte:* Samsung F3 HD105SI 1000GB
•*RAM:* 2 x 4GB DDR3-1333-RAM
•*Netzteil:* Cougar SX460W PCGH-Edition
•*Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 PCGH-Edition
•*Gehäuse:* Antec Three Hundred PCGH-Edition
•*Laufwerk:* LG GH-22NS (DVD Brenner)
•*Lüfter:* 120mm Antec Lüfter, 140mm Noctua 
•*Bildschirm:* SyncMaster P2450


*Meine Wunschkomponenten*

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
*Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Einbau kann ich selbst vornehmen.

Viele Grüße,
Jörg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitcher2k6 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

zuerst vielen Dank für diese schöne Aufrüstaktion.  Es folgt eine Auflistung der Komponenten meines Rechners mit mehreren Bildern, danach liste ich meine Aufrüstwünsche auf und erläutere im Anschluss meinen persönlichen Aufrüstpfad für meinen Rechner.

*Mein System*
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 mit 2,83GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clock‘ner
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q
RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) Kingston Hyper-X KHX8500AD2k2/4G DDR2-1066
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon RX 460 mit 4GB
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, Western Digital WD20EARX Green 2TB (, eine weitere 1TB HDD von Samsung, die derzeit aber nicht aktiv ist)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Gehäuse: X-Alien Miditower
Monitor: NEC MultiSync LCD 2470WVX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aufrüstungswünsche*
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 50 (10 Punkte übrig)

*Persönlicher Aufrüstungspfad bzw. Begründung*
Wie ihr sehen könnt, sind CPU, Lüfter, Mainboard, RAM für heutige Verhältnisse sehr veraltet. Die Komponenten wurden Ende 2008 von mir gekauft und auch verbaut. Daher würde ich hier mit dem MSI B350 Tomahawk Motherboard beginnen, das eine sehr gute Ausgangslage zur Aufrüstung bildet. Da ich sehr viel mit mathematischer Optimierung im Studium und Freizeit zu schaffen habe und auch im Frühling des nächsten Jahres meine Masterarbeit im Bereich Logistik und Operations Research schreiben werde, käme als CPU entweder ein AMD Ryzen R5 1600 oder R7 1700 sowie 16 oder 32GB RAM. In diesem Bereich können es gar nicht genug Kerne bzw. Threads sein, da sie den zeitlichen Ablauf zur Lösung von Problemen unheimlich beschleunigen können. Natürlich wird das Spielerlebnis dadurch auch wieder etwas smoother, aber jetzt gerade hat das Ende des Studiums Priorität.

Mithilfe der be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm AIO Wasserkühlung soll dann die CPU auf das Niveau des 1600X bzw. 1800X übertaktet werden und dabei ruhig bleiben.

Mein Gehäuse ist ca. zwölf Jahre alt und hat auch so einiges mitgemacht, bspw. bin ich sehr gerne auf LAN-Parties gegangen. Mittlerweile gehen immer mehr Sachen daran kaputt z. B. die Frontabdeckung für die vorderen Lüfter. Es bietet leider auch kein gutes Kabelmanagement, Staubfilter etc. Daher wäre hier das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange sehr gut geeignet. Es bietet sehr viel Platz, sehr gutes Kabelmanagment, Staubfilter, Fenster usw.

Mit meinem Monitor bin ich eigentlich noch recht zufrieden (gut, der Powerknopf ist lose), allerdings ist auch er von 2008 und hat das 16:10 Format. Mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 Monitor hätte ich dann einen 27" Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung zur Verfügung, was mir das Arbeiten für mein Studium am PC immens erleichtern/verbessern wird, da einfach mehr Desktop da ist und ich einfacher meine Programmiersachen managen kann (Code-Editor, Solver-Fenster, Paper etc.). Zum Daddeln auf diesem Monitor in nativer Auflösung würde ich dann mitte nächsten Jahres eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DerKeks11 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

meinen PC (erster Eigenbau) möchte ich mit folgenden Komponenten aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine Komponenten sind schon etwas veraltet:

CPU: i7 3770
Mainboard: Asus H61M-K (übergangsweise, da mein altes defekt ist)
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz
GraKa: 4GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1


beim Bild meines PC Innenraums bitte nicht erschrecken, ist mein erster selbstgebauter PC.
außerdem ist wegen des micro atx boards der boxed Kühler drauf, da mein größerer und schwerer HR-02 Macho leider nicht passt
Wie schon erwähnt ist das nur eine Übergangslösung und hoffe hiermit einen Grundstein zu legen um insgesamt auf eine neuere Plattform umzusteigen.

Schöne Grüße
derKeks


----------



## Glennard2 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich finde das ist ne coole Aktion. Mir wurde im Sommer mein Computer aus dem Auto geklaut, danach hab ich mir aus alten Teilen einen Computer zusammen gebaut und ersetze seit dem die alten Teile nach und nach. Als ich jetzt eure Action sah dachte ich mir ich versuch einfach mal mein Glück und fals ich gewinne bin ich endlich fertig mit dem ersetzen 

Mein aktueller stand:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700x
CPU Kühlung: Wasserkühlung 240 Radiator, CPU
RAM: G.Skill 16GB DDR4
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming 5
Grafikkarte: Radeon HIS HD 4850 iCooler IV
Festplatten: SSD 500GB & HDD 1TB
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM700 Bronze
Gehäuse: Refractor Midi-Tower
Monitor: LG Flatron l1730s
Lüfter: die standart lüfter des Gehäuses

=======================

Wunschkombi:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für das Lüfter set entschieden weil ich nochimmer die Standartlüfter des Gehäuse drin habe welche echt laut sind und ich hoffe diese ersetzen zu können. Am wichtigsten ist mir die Grafikkarte weil ich aufgrund des Diebstahls wieder meine aller erste verwenden muss. Den Bildschirm könnte ich gut gebrauchen da ich momentan wie oben geschrieben einen recht alten kleinen Flachbildschirm nutze der grade mal VGA hat. Den CPU-Kühler/Netzteil brauch ich eigentlich nicht.
Hier gibt es vielleicht auch welche die hier mitmachen die ein Pimp nötiger haben (hab die anderen nicht gelesen) aber ich dachte mir ich versuche einfach mal mein Glück um meinen PC endlich fertig zu stellen und als Student hat man leider nicht immer das Geld dafür zur verfügung:/
Die Teile würde ich selber einbauen.

Viel glück auch allen anderen mit bewerbern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,


erst einmal wieder extra Klasse das PCGH und die Hersteller wieder diese Aktion starten.


Hier meine Bewerbung:


Mein Name ist Christian Schmidt und ich bin 31 Jahre alt. Den Großteil meiner Freizeit verbringe ich mit meiner Freundin und den 2 wundervollen Kindern, was dann Abends noch an Zeit übrig bleibt, nutzte ich zur Entspannung vor dem Rechner mit Gaming.


Meine Aktuelle Hardware:


CPU| 
*AMD FX 8350*

RAM| 
*Gskill Ripjaws Z 16GB 1600er*

MB| 
*ASRock 990fx Extreme 9*

GRAFIK|
*Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming*

GEHÄUSE| 
*Corsair 780T*

NETZTEIL| 
*BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro10  650W*

SSD |
*Samsung 840 Evo 500 GB*

HDD| 
*WD Black 1TB, WD Green 2TB*

CPU Kühler| 
*Corsair H110*

Meine Wunsch Hardware:


Grafikkarte:| MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler| be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set|be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor|iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Als Entscheidungshilfe kam dieser kleine Freund zur Hilfe (eigenes Gif fürs Gewinnspiel):
Hier gehts zum Animierten Gif



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Bild meines Rechners:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SYNET208 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schön das es so ein Gewinnspiel gibt. 


Mein Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit verbaut:
Gehäuse: ACER Midi
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M LX3
CPU: AMD FX6300
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 B
RAM: Corsair 2*4GB DDR3
Grafikkarte:  GT1300 2GB
Netzteil: Xilence 350W
SSD/HDD: 120GB SanDisk SSD,  HDD 1TB Seagate
Monitor: Iiyama GB2783QSU

Dieses System ist schon längst überfällig. Familie geht vor und der PC hingt hinterher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnLuhno79 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich beschränke mich mal auf das Wesentliche:

Aktuelle PC Konfiguration: (gekauft im Jahr) ---> aufrüsten mit...

- Gehäuse: NZXT HU-001B Midi-Tower (2009), gedämmt, jeweils 1x12cm NZXT Lüfter vorne und hinten  ---> be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 550Watt (2009)
- Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 (2009)  ---> MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
- CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @3,6 GHz (2009)  ---> Intel Core i5 8400, 6x 2.80GHz
- RAM: 6GB Triple-KIT TakeMS DDR3 PC1066, CL 7 (7-7-7-20), 1,5V (2009)  ---> 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2666 CL16 Dual Kit
- GPU: GTX 980, 4GB (2014)
- Festplatte: 500GB SEAGATE ST3500320AS Barracuda, 7200U/min, 32MB Cache, S-ATA II (2009)  ---> 275GB Crucial MX300 M.2 2280 M.2 6Gb/s 3D-NAND
- CPU Lüfter: Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler, 120mm fan (2009)  ---> be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
- Brenner: LG GH-22LS30 (2009)
- Monitor: HannsG HW191D, 19" TN, 16:10, 1.440 x 900 Pixel, 75 Hz (2006)  ---> iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Ausgewählte Produkte:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 50 (12 Punkte übrig)

Gebastelt wird natürlich selber


----------



## Kamano (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch ich würde sehr gerne meinen PC aufpimpen und deshalb bewerbe ich mich für meinen Zocker-PC, der noch mit ein paar Teilen meines alten PCs läuft.

*Gewählte Komponenten:*
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinne, baue ich selbst.  (Wäre echt geil  )



Derzeit verbaute Komponenten:|Gewünschte Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 (White)|
Gehäuselüfter: 2x integrierte Fractal Design Fans| 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97|
Prozzi: Intel i7-4790k (undervolted)|
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24|
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX960 Gam1ng 4G|MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-500W|be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt
Monitor: LG Flatron L227WT (16:10/1680*1050)|iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KULOS (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

klasse wieder eine Pimp-Aktion zu starten ! Finde ich supertoll ! 

Wie man an meinem nachfolgend aufgelisteten "Bestand" nur unschwer erkennen kann 
benötige auch ich dringend Eure Unterstützung....

Meine aktuelle PC Konfiguration ( Bestand ):
Mainboard: ASUS Striker Extrem CUSL2
CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3,00 Ghz
CPU-Kühler:  Noname
RAM: 8GB G-Skill 
Grafikkarte: ATI Fire Pro 3D 
HDD: IDE-Platten von Samsung und WDC
Laufwerk: LG DVD Brenner 
Netzteil: OCZ 600W 
Gehäuse: Midi-Tower  ( leider beschädigt...)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=853381&uid=169606&d=1508277723

Bei dieser Konfigurantion wurde meine Geduld schon mehr als einmal auf die Probe gestellt....da kann man 
manchmal zwischenzeitlich auch eine Tasse Kaffee trinken gehen...aber das System hat mir immer gute Dienste 
geleistet, deshalb will ich nicht zuviel schimpfen...deshalb...

meine Auswahl:
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dadurch folgt meine geplante weitere Aufrüstung mit der Hoffnung auf den Gewinn....:
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Nitro+ 4GB GDDR5
CPU: Intel Core i7 7740X 4x 4.30GHz So.2066 TRAY
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-4266 DIMM CL19 Dual Kit
ggf. SSD 500GB Samsung 850 Evo 

Ich würde das System natürlich selber zusammenbauen, so wie es sich gehört...

Jetzt drücke ich alle Daumen die ich habe und hoffe, hoffe, hoffe....

Vielen Dank ! Weiterso !

Mit den herzlichsten Grüssen !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T103 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebes PCGH-Team,

da mein aktuelles System nun schon seit 6 Jahren seine Dienste verrichtet, ist es nun höchste Zeit für ein Upgrade. Da ich aufgrund finanzieller Engpässe dieses Upgrade leider zur Zeit etwas nach hinten stellen muss, wäre diese Aktion eine tolle Möglichkeit meinen PC wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. 

Hier mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X
Mainboard: AsRock P67 Extreme 4
CPU: Intel i7 2600K
RAM: 12 GB Kingston DDR3-1333 MHz
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 560ti GS
CPU-Kühler: Artic Freezer Extreme Rev. 2
Netzteil: XFX Pro 550W Core Edition 
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840pro 128GB
                           Samsung  SSD 850evo 500GB
                           Samsung HDD 500GB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Monitor: Acer G245HQ


Komponenten, die ich mir zur Aufrüstung wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)


Warum genau diese Auswahl?

Da in meinem PC die Grafikkarte zur Zeit mit nur 1GB VRAM die größte Limitierung für aktuelle Spiele darstellt, muss hier unbedingt ein Upgrade her. Die GTX 1080 habe ich gewählt, da sie den besten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Stromverbrauch darstellt. Außerdem würde die GTX 1080ti mein aktuelles Netzteil wahrscheinlich überfordern und ich gerne noch ein paar Leistungsreserven für Overclocking bereithalten möchte.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch das Straight Power 10 als Netzteil gewählt, da mein altes Netzteil nach dieser langen Zeit ein Upgrade benötigt, um meinen PC effizienter versorgen zu können. Die zusätzliche Leistung gegenüber meinem alten Netzteil bietet eine super Reserve für Overclocking-Experimente und die Möglichkeit für weitere Aufrüstungen in der Zukunft.
Als Monitor habe ich mir den iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 ausgesucht, da ich gerne auf 27 Zoll umsteigen würde und mir das randlose Design diese Monitors sehr gefällt. Warum ich keinen der anderen beiden Monitore gewählt habe? Zum einen sind mir die 27 Zoll sehr wichtig, womit der G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 aus dem Rennen ist. Zum anderen reicht mir Full-HD völlig aus und ich benutze die Punkte lieber für ein besseres Netzteil.
Abrundend kommen zu meiner Auswahl noch die Silent Wings 3- Lüfter hinzu, um mein System noch etwas leiser zu gestalten.
Natürlich würde ich den Einbau auch selbst übernehmen.

Viele Grüße und danke für dieses Gewinnspiel!


----------



## fizz (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich nehme für meine Freundin teil. Sollte ich gewinnen, bekommt sie alle Teile von mir in ihren PC eingebaut. 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaute Komponenten in meinem PC (Bild):

Grafikkarte: KfA2 GTX 1080 EXOC
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2515H
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770k
Kühler: EKL Alpenfön Brocken II
Mainboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
Festplatte: Crucial BX100 500GB
RAM: G.Skill TridentX 16 GB, (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)

Besonderheit: jede Menge Staub. 

PC, welcher die Komponenten bekommen soll:

Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 DirectCU II
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy
Monitor: 10 Jahre alter ACER, 1366x768 Pixel, 19", Modell unbekannt

Für die Mitleids-Punkte noch zusätzliches zur Kenntnis 

Die Grafikkarte sollte eigentlich gegen meine alte MSI GTX 780 Gaming, N780 TF 3GD5/OC getauscht werden. Leider hat es diese kurz vorher gehimmelt... 

Weitere Komponenten:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-860
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65
Festplatte: 2,5" Hybrid-HDD (Seagate ST500LM000)
RAM: G.Skill TridentX 16 GB, (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) 
ODD: ein steinaltes PATA-Laufwerk von Sony, ohne Funktion

Wenn das System meiner Freundin nicht gewinnen sollte: Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Gewinner!


----------



## Nachtschatten4792 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team.
Zum ersten mal mache ich jetzt bei einem solchen Gewinnspiel mit.

ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:
MSI Z97 Gaming Board.
16 GB Ram
Intel Core I5 4570
Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming Grafikkarte
1x SSD 128 GB
1 TB HDD Speicher.

Warum habe ich mich für die Grafikkarte und den Bildschirm entschieden?
Mein Bildschirm kommt von 2011 ( Samsung Sync Master LED) der macht langsam Ärger und regiert manchmal nicht beim an und aus schalten und das kabel hat einen Wackelkontakt.
Die Grafikkarte möchte ich gerne dazu haben, weil ich bei zeit auf 4K umsteigen möchte und da wäre eine GTX 1080TI auf jeden fall schonmal ein Anfang.

Es würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich auch mal bei sowas gewinnen würde.

Allen anderen selbstverständlich auch viel Glück!!!


----------



## Doenz (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

wieder mal eine tolle PIMP Aktion von euch, danke dafür! 
Danke auch für die damit verbundene Mühe und den riesen Aufwand! Ist ja alles nicht so selbstverständlich.

Ich habe im Frühjahr einen Plattformwechsel vollzogen, "übrig" geblieben ist mein altes NZXT Phantom Gehäuse und der noch ältere 
Dell Monitor mit 20.1", welcher zwar immer noch tadellos funktioniert, aber einfach nicht mehr State of the Art ist.
Mit Hilfe eurer Aktion könnte ich diese Lücke auch noch schließen 


*Mein aktueller Rechner:*

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 
MoBo: ASUS Prime X370-Pro 
RAM: 2x16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2400 
Platten: 3x SSDs, 1x HDD
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 1060 Windforce OC 6G 
PSU: BitFenix Whisper M 450W 
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom in weiß (1st Gen.)
Monitor: Dell 2005FPW (20,1", 1680x1050)


*Und mein gewählter Aufrüstpfad:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)



24" reichen mir in der Diagonale, wichtiger sind die 144Hz, was anscheinend ein ganz neues Spielgefühl mit sich bringen soll.
Im gleichen Zug würde ich meine GTX 1060 gegen die 1080 tauschen, damit es an dieser Stelle nicht zu einem Engpass kommt.
Und zu guter Letzt müsste das NZXT Phantom weichen, dann wäre alles perfekt, die aktuelle Hardware in einem schönen neuen Zuhause 

Die getauschten Komponenten (GPU, Gehäuse, Monitor,) und den Pure Rock würde ich hier kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen, nicht nur ich soll von dieser Aktion profitieren.

Später reiche ich dann noch ein Bild nach  [Edit: erledigt]




Drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen!


Viele Grüße
Doenz


----------



## Hallgrint (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,
Zu aller erst ein mal ein fettes Dankeschön für diese geniale Aktion von Euch. Nicht oft hat so viele Möglichkeiten so tolle Hardware zu gewinnen, die man selber sich ausgesucht hat.

Aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel I7 860
CPU Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H100
Motherboard:  GA-P55-USB3
RAM: 4x2gb Corsair DDR 3 Ram
GPU: MSI Nvidia GTX 750 Ti Low Profile 
Festplatte: 500gb Toshiba 
GEHÄUSE: Corsair CC-9011105-WW 
Gehäuse Lüfter: 144mm BeQuiet Pure Wings 2
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2450H

Zusammengestellte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich unglaublich über den Gewinn dieser tollen Hardware freuen, besonders weil ich das weil ich ein Upgrade dringend nötig habe, mir aber dafür einfach das Geld fehlt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Max Scholz


----------



## Cmd_Conne (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Intel Core i5 3350P
auf 
Asrock B75 Pro 3 M (Micro ATX)
mit 
16GB DDR3L 1600
Gainward GTX 750 ti GS
Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250 GB & 500 GB HDD von Toshiba
Superflower-Netzteil 80+ Gold



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blablabla...traurige Geschichte...blablabla...unbedingt ich...blablablablablabla...seit Generationen in der Familie...blablablablablabla 
beste Grüße
Conne


----------



## FuryOcram (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag, 

wie ihr in meinem angehangen Bild sehen könnt ist mein jetziger eher ein Provisorum und die Verkabelung ist auch eher schlecht als recht (dies würde sich aber mit dem Netzteil und dem Gehäuse definitiv ändern) Ich würde da gerne mal abhilfe schaffen, bin aber durch die Kosten immer wieder zurückgeschreckt da ich wenn möglich schon gerne die modernsten Komponenten hätte. 

Mir ist klar, sollte ich das Glück haben und gewinnen, ich noch einen neuen Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und CPU Kühler kaufen muss. Aber durch die hier ausgesuchten Teile habe ich schon mal einen großteil der Kosten dafür gesparrt.  )


Ich würde die aufgelisteten Teile gerne zugeschickt bekommen und den Umbau mit meinem Kumpel selber durchführen. 
Meine jetzigen Teile würde ich an meiner Freundin weitergeben, so werden diese nicht verschwendet. 


Momenten hab ich : 
i7-2600 K
12 GB DDR-3 1333 Mhz Arbeitsspreicher
500 Watt Netzteil von Bequiet
Geforce GTX 1070 Aero
CPU Kühler ist von Alpenföhn. 

ich hätte gerne: 
Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Fumikazu (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2017
Aktuell besteht mein Rechner aus folgenden Teilen:

Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit (CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9, Vengeance, Lite Retail)
CPU: intel Core™ i5-4670K
CPU Kühler :Antec Kühler H2O 620 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
CPU Kühler Lüfter: 2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-4 
Mainboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
Grafikkarte: GTX770 Twin Frozr
Laufwerk: LG BH16NS40
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power CM L8 630W
HDD: 2x Samsung/Seagate ST2000DM001 2 TB
SSD:  Samsung 850 Evo 250GB 
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower
Diverse Lüfter von Zalman und Lepa

In Nächster Zeit habe ich vor meinen PC auf auf das NZXT Phantom Big Tower Gehäuse und das würde gut im Zusammenhang mit einer Aufrüstung funktionieren, weswegen ich die Teile auch selber einbauen würde.

Bei der Aktion habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten Entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 50 (5 Punkte übrig)

Mein Augenmerk lag darin, meine Grafikkarte zu verbessern und mein PC leiser zu machen, außerdem durch den Gehäuseumzug mein Kabc Chaos zu beseitigen, was in meinem PC aktuell herrscht.
Außerdem würde ich dadurch meinem 4 Jahre alten PC ein bisschen bei den Neuren Spielen unter die Arme greifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## losthope0076 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder eine Super Aktion und das auch noch wo die Grafikkartenpreise momentan exorbitant sind


Daher meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein sonst so Aktuelles System hat leider nur einen Schandfleck die Grafikkarte.
In einen 6700k gehoert keine AMD 380x sondern eine 1080 TI, Vorallem wenn balt auf den Sockel 2011-v3 gewechselt wird.

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Gaming K4
CPU: Intel I7-6700k
CPU-Kühler: EKWB Supremacy mx
RAM: 16GB DDR4 3000
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix R9 380x (mit Alphacool GPX)
SSDs: Samsung 840 Pro 500GB
HDD: 3tb WD Red
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar d2x
Gehäuse: Enthoo Pro M
Netzteil: be quiet 500 Watt Gold ohne CM
Lüfter & Steuerung: 3x NB SL Pro (800) & 2 x NS SL (1600)
Monitor: LG 34UC87C-B & JVC LT-65V82AU & 27 Zoller


----------



## onkel-bill (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

mit diesem Post möchte ich mich an Eurer Aktion "Pimp my PC 2017" beteiligen.

Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei nicht um meinen PC, sondern um den Computer meiner besseren Hälfte, welchen ich aber "betreue". 
Sie selbst hat in letzter Zeit wieder etwas mehr gespielt, (zwischen Studium und Arbeit blieb dafür keine Zeit) und dabei erfahren müssen, wie sehr die Entwicklung, insbesondere der geforderten Grafikleistung, voran geschritten ist.
Da Witcher III auf Ihrer Wunschliste ganz oben steht, kommt Eure Aktion wie gerufen, jedoch würde sie selbst nie in die Tasten greifen, um sich hier mit Ihrem PC zu bewerben.

Doch hier zunächst die verbauten Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser VI MX
Board: ASUS Rampage II Extreme
CPU: Xeon W3565 @ 4.0 GHz
Kühler: Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme
RAM: 3x 2GB GSkill Trident F3-1600
Grfx: Powercolor HD5870 (Hersteller-Design)
Monitor: Samsung S24E390HL (24" 1920x1080 60Hz)
NT: OCZ 500W
Sound: Supreme-XFi vom Mainboard
Laufwerke: 128GB SSD SATAII; 500GB HDD SATA II, Asus DVD Laufwerk
1x 120er Lüfter Front einblasend, 1x 120iger Lüfter hinter dem CPU-Kühler ausblasend

Die HD5870 hielt wieder Einzug in das System, nachdem die vorangegangene HD7970 leider ihren Dienst quittierte. 
Sie ist auch, wie unschwer erkennbar ist, der größte Schwachpunkt des Systems, welches so aktuell unter dem Schreibtisch steht.
Darauf fußt auch folgender Aufrüstplan:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2783OSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit diesen Komponenten werden, neben der Schwachstelle Grafikkarte, aber auch weitere wichtige Knackpunkte behandelt: 
Ich vermute mal, das vorhandene Netzteil hat mittlerweile 7 bis 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel, effizienter geht also immer! 
Das neue Silent Base 800 wird der übertakteten CPU und der neuen Grafikkarte "genügend Luft bieten", da es im alten Midi Gehäuse doch schon recht eng zuging.

Ich habe mich bewusst gegen eine leistungsstärkere Grafikkarte entschieden, ich vermute mal, das der übertaktete Xeon hier bald an seine Grenzen stößt, vor allem mit den "nur" 6GB RAM, welche dann auch aufgestockt werden sollen.
So konnte ich aber verbleibende Punkte für andere wichtige Komponenten verwenden, insbesondere dem großen Monitor.  Durch dieses Upgrade sollte der PC meiner Frau  in spielbare Dimensionen für Witcher III rücken.
Das sich im Gewinnfall jeder freut, ist selbstverständlich, denke ich. Bleibt nun nur noch das Hoffen, einer der Auserwählten zu sein!

Lieben Gruß
Heiko


----------



## SaltyKeksy (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ui, die Aktion gefällt mir ziemlich gut. 
Ich bin eigentlich nicht so ein Fan von Gewinnspielen, aber mein PC hat eine Aufrüstung dringend mal nötig. D:
Bei den Spielen, die ich zocke werden die Anforderungen immer höher. Ich merke schon, wie es in GTA und sogar Dead by Daylight richtig anfängt zu ruckeln. T___T
Selbst mein zweiter Bildschirm aus 2009 hat Probleme, da wäre ein neuer echt nicht schlecht. T___T

Meine Wünsche wären:

- Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
- Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan hat mein PC diese Ausstattung:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770
CPU-Kühler: Keine Ahnung. D:
RAM: DDR3 16 GB / 1300 MHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Technology H77-D3H
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX 550 Ti
SSD: Intel 128 GB
HDD: 500 GB Seagate BarraCuda
Soundkarte: On Board
Gehäuse: ChiefTec (Keine Ahnung, welches Modell das ist. D: )
Netzteil: be quiet! 500 W
Monitor: LG 24 Zoll, Philips 19 Zoll


Bisher hat die Ausstattung ganz gut funktioniert, doch man merkt ziemlich, dass es für viele Spiele nicht mehr ausreicht. T___T


----------



## Los_Schup (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag zusammen, 
erstmal möchte ich euch für diese Aktion danken . Einmal bietet sich dadurch die Möglichkeit sich selbst Gedanken zu machen über die Prioritäten was man zuerst Aufrüsten möchte und auf der anderen Seite bietet ihr noch die Chance Hardware zu gewinnen. 

Nun zu meiner Auswahl:
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Nun zu meinem momentanen Setup:
GPU: Asus Strix 980ti
CPU: AMD Phenom2 X6 1100t
MB: Asus Crosshair IV 
Ram: 16 GB DDR3
PSU: Dark power pro 11 1000W
AIO: Corsair h115i 
Gehäuse: HAF X
Monitor: Knapp 8Jahre alter 24" BenQ G2420HDBL ^^

Zu meiner Auswahl: 
Es ist mir sehr schwer gefallen mich zu entscheiden^^. 
Da ich mir erst vor kurzen ein neues Netzteil gekauft habe und das ganze noch Zukunftssicher gestaltet habe, viel diese Wahl schonmal weg^^. 
Nun blieb noch die Wahl zwischen MB und Graka. 
Meine CPU und damit verbunden mein MB gehören leider schon zum alten eisen. Während meine Graka sich noch sehen lassen kann. 
Daher habe ich mich für MB entschieden. Nun die Frage welches MB? xD.
Das x299 viel für mich aus. Da die CPUs dazu zu teuer sind. 
Danach blieb nur die Frage, AMD oder Intel. Da ich aber eh noch genug Punkte zur Auswahl habe und ich dann auch direkt mit meinem besten Freund sein Ryzen System konkurieren will für das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC entschieden. So kann ich einmal den unterschied direkt vergleichen und da ich 6 Jahre Lang gerne AMD genutzt habe auch mal etwas Abwechselung möchte. 
Dazu passend gibt es auch den CPU kühler obendrauf. Die Corsair AIO wird dann wohl in den Arbeitsrechner meiner Eltern wandern. Die beschweren sich andauern der Lüfter ist zu laut. 

Was mein Gehäuse angeht, irgendwie schaffe ich es da einfach nicht ein Knabelmanagement hinzubekommen -.-
Da hoffe ich das mir das Dark Base Pro 900 hilft. Der oben erwähnte Freund hat sich das Dark Base pro 900 gekauft und ich muss sagen das ist echt ein schönes Gehäuse! Das Gehäuse wollte ich sowieso wechseln jedoch stand bei mir erst das MB und die CPU im Fokus. Daher freue ich mich bei dem Gewinnspiel mitmachen zu dürfen. 

Da mein Monitor sehr alt ist wird ein wechsel unvermeidlich sein^^. Da es die restlichen Punkte zugelassen haben habe ich den iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 gewählt. Ob ich mir eine Monitorhalterung hole bleibt noch offen^^. Einen passenden Anschluss bzw Vesa hat sie ja. 

Was ich selbst dazu beisteuern werde: Eine neue CPU und Ram und die Komponenten welche ich schon habe. Was für eine CPU es wird weis ich noch nicht. Da warte ich die Berichte zu  coffe lake ab. Was ich auf jeden Fall dann machen werden Viele Bilder vom Zusammenbau und das fertige Ergebnis mit hoffentlich guten Kabenmanagement^^ 

Im Anhang sind Bilder meines jetzigen PCs.

Ich drücke jedem die Daumen für das Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Tikimax (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Wünsche  ich hoffe ich bin noch nicht zu spät  aber ich hab die Zeitung erst heute am kiosk gekauft  bei uns in Österreich sind die nit so schnell .
 Also Bitte 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)


Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)



derzeit 
Intel Quad Core Box Prozessor (Intel Core i5-2500K, 3,3GHz, 6MB Cache, 1155 Sockel
3.7 ghz turbomodus kann noch übertaktet werden
motherboard
Asus P8Z68-m ProMainboard Socket1155 (ATX
UEFI BIOS
LucidLogix® Virtu (universell umschaltbares Grafiksystem) - automatische Umschaltun
Intel Z68, 4x DDR3 Speicher)

Grafikkarte
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 750 TI
Hammer Kühler
Cooler Master V8 (Schwarz/Silber), 
1Tb hdd Festplatte
16 Gb Ram Speicher
Netzteil cosair gs 700 
 Das wäre schon mal ein toller Anfang . Prozessor wünsch ich mir den vom Weihnachtsman  
Lg  an alle aus Österreich


----------



## Mangokeese (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Diese Aktion trifft sich sehr gut mit meinen Vorstellungen, weil ich einiges an meinem Pc ändern wollte wie  z.B. nen neuen Prozessor und ein neues Gehäuse. Mein Monitor ist für mein Setup auch überfällig, jedoch ist das Geld nicht immer da.

Meine Wünsche wären daher:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)



Momentaner PC:

Prozessor: Intel I5 6600K
Mainboard: Asrock Z170 Xtreme 4
Grafikkarte: GTX 1080 KFA² EXOC
Netzteil: Corsair RM750x
Ram: 16Gb CorsairVengance LPX DDR4
Kühler: Thermaltight Mache rev. B
Case: Be Quiet silent Base 800 
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster SA300


----------



## xGhostriderx (18. Oktober 2017)

*Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 

meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Nun zu meinem momentanen Setup:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Suppressor F51 ( Leihgabe )
CPU: i7 6700K
CPU-Lüfter: Alpenföhn Broken 2 PCGH-Edition
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger 
GPU: Asus Directcu II 7950
Ram: 16 GB Corsair DDR4
SSD: 860 Pro
HDD: Toshiba 2 GB
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 600 W ( Leihgabe )
Monitor: BenQ GL2440

Zu meiner Auswahl:

Da das Gehäuse und Netzteil von einem Freund eine Leihgabe ist habe ich mich für das Dark Base 900 pro  Gehäuse und das Straight Power 700 W Netzteil entschieden,
meine Grafikkarte ist auch in die Jahre gekommen und passt garnicht zu dem i7 6700K , daher meine Wahl auf die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming,
für iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 Monitor hab ich mich entschieden da mein BenQ Monitor auch schon etwas älter ist.


----------



## Opa99uncut (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Pimp mein Spieleknecht!!!

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1040T - OC 3,9Ghz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard: ASUS M4A87TD EVO
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 - 1600 - G.Skill 
Grafikkarte: GTX 770 - 2GB - iChill Herculez x3 ultra
Netzteil: bequiet PurePower 730Watt
SSD: Samsung 830 -  240GB, OCZ - Vertex2- 60GB
Festplatte: Toshiba DT01ACA300 - 3TB
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner LG GH22NS
Zusatzkarte: USB 3.0 - 2x intern - 2x extern
Lüftersteuerung: Bitfenix Recon
Lüfter: 200mm Cooler Master (Front), 2x 120mm Scythe Slip Stream (Deckel), 2x 120mm Bitfenix Spectre (Kühler, Hinten) 
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2231 
Maus: Roccat Kova+
Tastatur: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
Gehäuse: CM Storm Tower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vieleicht die Neue Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ja es wird Zeit, die 2GB der Grafikkarte sind für Aktuelle Spiele einfach zu wenig! und der Monitor zu klein und auch nicht mehr der Neuste.
Dank OC konnte ich bis jetzt noch sehr gut mit der CPU leben, aber die Tage sind da auch schon gezählt. Wieder ein AMD oder doch ein Intel ?
Mal schauen was das Sparschwein her gibt.


----------



## Amarekratio (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

nachdem ich im letzten Jahr zum ersten mal an dieser Aktion (erfolglos) teilgenommen habe, versuche ich es dieses Jahr wieder. An meinem PC aus 2011 hat sich seitdem nichts verändert, er ist also noch veralteter als zuvor. 

*Hardware*

Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Rev. 3 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K
Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis
Lüfter: Be Quiet Silentwings 140mm
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 16GB (Speicher war 2011 günstig)
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
        Samsung Evo 850 1TB (aufgerüstet in 2015)
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-222AB
Blu-Ray: Pioneer BDR-208DBK
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-500W
Gehäuse: FRACTAL DESIGN Arc Midi
Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350H

*Bilder vom Rechner*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder sind noch aus dem letzten Jahr, aber am Rechner hat sich nichts geändert, von daher immer noch aktuell.

*Einleitung*

In meinem ersten Entwurf hatte ich hier geschrieben, dass man mit dem Rechner keine grafisch aufwändigen Spiele mehr spielen kann, weil er einfach zu alt ist. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir aber die Mühe gemacht den PC zu benchen und musste dabei erstaunliche Dinge feststellen (das hört sich voll nach Clickbait an...). Etwas vielleicht noch kurz vorweg: Für mich sind 20-30 FPS noch spielbar, ich gehöre also nicht zur 60-FPS-Elite. Kommen wir jetzt also zu den Benchmarks. Dazu habe ich meine neuesten Spiele herangezogen, AC Syndicate, Far Cry 4, Witcher 3 und Starcraft 2. Bei allen Spielen habe ich die Einstellungen festgehalten, eine einheitliche Route festgelegt und auch sonst grundsätzlich den Ansatz von PCGH verwendet. Anschließend habe ich mit Excel die Frametimes ausgewertet (ja, ich habe von FRAFS gehört, ich wollte aber wissen was ich da tue und nicht nur Knöpfchen drücken ).

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für den Benchmark habe ich die Einstellungen links verwendet. Zum Durchspielen hatte ich übrigens aufgrund von Erfahrungen mit Unity und der VRAM-Anzeige die Auflösung auf 720p gestellt und die restlichen Einstellungen auf Low, außer die Umgebungstexturen auf High. Das war übrigens ein großer Fehler, denn dieser Test hat zutage gebracht, dass es problemlos in 1080p gelaufen wäre mit den restlichen Einstellungen auf High.

Mit dein Einstellungen links kam ich auf durchschnittlich 19 FPS, 1 % Lows waren 13,4 FPS und 0,1 % Lows waren 12 FPS. Selbst für meine Ansprüche ist das  etwas langsam, jedoch nach dem benchen, aber bevor ich das Ergebnis gesehen habe, hätte ich auf höhere FPS getippt, denn es hat sich nicht so langsam angefühlt. Ein Blick auf die Frametimes und vor allem die Differenz zwischen den Frametimes (Diffs) verrät vermutlich den Grund. Die Differenz von einem Frame zum nächsten war fast immer unter 10 ms, selbst die seltenen Ausreißer waren immer noch unter 20 ms. Das sorgt dafür, dass die Ausgabe "glatter" wirkt als man es vermuten würde. Hier war ich das erste mal überrascht, dass eine 6950 doch noch so viel Dampf in modernen Titeln mitbringt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Far Cry 4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein ähnliches Bild bot sich mir in Far Cry 4. Für den Benchmark habe ich die gleichen Einstellungen verwendet die auch von der PCGH verwendet wurden (siehe Screenshot). Dabei kam ich auf durchschnittlich 29,6 FPS, 1 % Lows 13,9 FPS und 0,1 % Lows 10,64. Grundlage dafür war eine 1-minütige Reisesequenz (zu Fuß, Flugdrache und Quad). Ich habe hier 3 Minuten (1 Minute x 3) gewählt um aussagekräftige 0,1 % Lows zu bekommen. Bei Assassin's Creed Syndicate entsprachen die 0,1% Lows den Minimum-FPS, weil ich dank der niedrigen FPS kaum mehr als 1000 Frames vorweisen konnte. 
Hier war schnell klar weshalb ich mit den Einstellungen nicht gespielt habe, denn trotz der deutlich besseren durchschnittlichen FPS, kann man einen Ego-Shooter mit so niedrigen Lows nicht vernünftig spielen. Dies spiegelt sich auch in den Frametimes und den Diffs wider (die ich jetzt nicht weiter darunter packe, beim ersten mal sollte man nur visuell erkennen können wovon ich spreche). Es gab starke Schwankungen unterhalb von 20 ms und häufige Ausschläge über die 20 ms hinaus bis hoch zu 56 ms. Dieses unruhige Verhalten konnte man spürbar wahrnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Witcher 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufgrund des aktuellen Sales von Witcher 3 habe ich mir auch den Titel zugelegt und direkt gebencht. Die Einstellungen für Grafik sind praktisch alle auf Ultra, bis auf die NVidia Dinger und Schatten (siehe Screenshot rechts) und die Postprocessing Effekte sind auch zum größten Teil an (siehe Screenshot links). Die Framerate war dabei ebenfalls besser als erwartet, was aber hauptsächlich daran lag, dass ich eine Diashow erwartet habe. Für diesen Test bin ich durch das erste größere Gebiet im Galopp geritten, ab dem ersten Dorf, Vollgas für 30 Sekunden dem Weg gefolgt, 3 mal wiederholt. Das Ergebnis war knapp vor unspielbar, durchschnittliche FPS kamen gerade mal auf 17,84 FPS, die 1 % Lows kamen gerade mal auf 11,62 FPS und die 0,1 % Lows (gerade mal 2 Frametime-Datensätze) kamen auf 10,69 FPS. Das Spiel sah in ruhigen Szenen aber wirklich fantastisch aus! Die Frametimes und Diffs sahen denen von Far Cry 4 sehr ähnlich, dementsprechend wirkte das Bild auch nicht so "ruhig" wie bei ACS obwohl die FPS vergleichbar "schlecht" sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Starcraft 2 - LotV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zuguterletzt habe ich noch Starcraft 2 gebencht, damit ich auch einen CPU-lastigen Titel in der Liste habe. Dafür habe ich mir ein 4vs4 Replay heruntergeladen und eine besonders intensive Sequenz ausgewählt (worst case). Die Einstellungen habe ich komplett auf Anschlag hochgestellt (siehe Screenshot), so hatte ich das Spiel aber auch schon durchgespielt, von daher wusste ich dass es spielbar ist. Für 4vs4 ist mein Rechner aber klar zu langsam, schon die durchschnittlichen 21,97 FPS sind wenig, aber die 1 % Lows von 8,42 FPS sind die langsamsten des ganzen Tests, gleiches gilt für die 0,1 % Lows von 5,59 FPS. Die Frametimes und Diffs waren bei diesem Titel ebenfalls am schlimmsten. Vollkommen chaotisch sprangen die Werte hin und her, meist über 20 ms Diffs. Wären das für den Singleplayer repräsentative Werte gewesen, hätte ich das Spiel so nicht spielen können. Hier bin ich am meisten gespannt wie viel Einfluss die Grafikkarte wirklich hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Synthetische Benchmarks*
Anschließend habe ich auch noch kurz ein paar synthetische Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen. Diese sind nicht besonders interessant, aber der Vollständigkeit halber mit dabei.

_Heaven Unigine_ 
Extreme Preset: 445 Punkte
_
Valley Unigine_ 
Extreme HD Preset: 1100 Punkte
_ 
3D Mark_ 
Firestrike: 3043 Punkte

_Cinebench_ 
OpenGL: 81,41
CPU: 499 cb

_Furmark_ 
1080p Preset: 2036 Punkte

*Wunsch-Hardware*

Für die Aufrüstung sehe ich hier 2 potenzielle Wege, die mir beide gefallen würden:

_ 1. Mit High-End-Grafikkarte die Basis für ein neues System schaffen_

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

In dieser Variante habe ich eine richtig gute Grafikkarte, die trotzdem noch ziemlich leise ist, was mir wichtig ist. Für den Kühler habe ich mich entschieden, weil der eine gute Grundlage für eine neue Plattform darstellen würde, egal ob ich mich dann für Coffee Lake oder Ryzen entscheide. Die Lüfter kann ich dafür nutzen meine alten Gehäuselüfter auszutauschen, nach 6 Jahren kann das nicht schaden und vor allem hab ich dann auch da welche von bequiet (nicht dass die von Fractal wirklich schlecht wären). Beim Monitor vergebe ich dann die letzten 10 Punkte und hab dann auch hier einen vernünftigen Neuen. Mit diesem Ansatz geht der Sinn der Aktion vielleicht etwas verloren, schließlich pimpe ich hier nicht meinen PC, sondern schaffe die Basis für ein komplett neues System.

_ 2. Ausgewogene Mischung_

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei dieser Variante steht wirklich das Aufrüsten im Vordergrund. Die Grafikkarte passt gut zu dem Netzteil (die 1080 TI mit 500W ist schon eher knapp, wenn auch möglich), fehlt dann nur noch eine neue Plattform und ich hätte dann für ein paar Jahre wieder Ruhe. Die Lüfter wären ein prophylaktisches Upgrade, denn nach über 6 Jahren kann man solche Teile auch mal austauschen. Mit dem Monitor komme ich dann auch mal in den Genuss eines vernünftigen Gaming-Monitor mit 144 Hz.

*Fazit*

Sollte ich hier gewinnen, werde ich natürlich nach Austausch der Komponenten den gleichen Benchmark-Parcour nochmals durchlaufen um vor allem das Potenzial einer neuen Grafikkarte deutlich zu machen. Auch den Umbau würde ich als alter Schrauber natürlich selbst übernehmen.

Weiterhin gilt: Ein Hoch auf die wissenschaftliche Methode. Gefühlt war alles furchbar und doof, gemessen war es dann doch nicht so schlimm. Dennoch ist es Zeit aufzurüsten, denn Witcher 3 will ich nicht mit 15 FPS spielen und auch AC Origins soll durch eine neue Grafikkarte schick aussehen bei 30+ FPS.

Alles in allem muss ich einerseits feststellen, dass sich in den letzten 6 Jahren die Entwicklung scheinbar entschleunigt hat, andererseits ist es aber nach 6 Jahren dennoch an der Zeit aufzurüsten. In den frühen 2000-ern habe ich noch ca. alle 2 Jahre einen neuen PC gekauft um die neueste Grafikbombe zu spielen, jetzt hält der Rechner schon 6 Jahre. Mit einer neuen High-End-Grafikkarte sollte ich wieder 6 Jahre über die Runden kommen, vor allem wenn ich demnächst die Plattform auch aufrüste (vielleicht vom Weihnachtsgeld *träum*).


----------



## Rolk (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Lieber Stephan und Team,

auch ich will wieder mein Glück versuchen beim alljährlichen Versuch bei Pimp my PC. Ich mache kein Geheimniss daraus und bewerbe mich mit meinem Zweit-PC, meiner "Konsole". Die zur Auswahl stehenden Komponenten wären wie gemacht, um der Kiste neuen Schwung zu verleihen. 

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vorhandene Komponenten:
Prozessor: E3-1231 V3
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 8 GiByte DDR3-2400
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX1050 Ti DC2
Datenträger: SSD mit 256 GB, HDD mit 2 TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 450W
Gehäuse: Cooltek W2 
Lüfter: 2x140mm vorinstalliert und 1x 120 mm NB eLoop
Monitor: Samsung UE46D6500 (46" FullHD TV)

Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist habe ich meinen Schwerpunkt auf die Grafikkarte gelegt. GPU-Leistung kann man nie zu viel haben und mit der GTX1080Ti im Rücken könnte ich mich auch langsam nach einem 4K TV umsehen. Den alten TV würde ich gerne in der Familie weitervererben. Was die Eltern benutzen ist schon weit jenseits von Gut und Böse. Der neue Iiyama käme aber auch wie gerufen. In ein paar Wochen steht ein Umzug an und ab da soll zusätzlich auch wieder ein Monitor am Rechner angeschlossen werden. Der Rest ist selbsterklärend. Mit den neuen Lüftern könnte ich die noch verbliebenen Original Gehäuselüfter ersetzen und das neue Netzteil wäre für die GTX1080Ti angebracht. Den Zusammenbau könnte ich selbst übernehmen. Das macht weniger Arbeit für Stephan und ich müsste nicht riskieren, dass mein PC als Wurfsendung behandelt wird.

Ich würde mich überaus freuen zu den vier glücklichen Gewinnern zu zählen.
Euer Rolk


----------



## Tjalfiboy (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH,

als ich letztes Jahr von der Aktion 'Pimp my PC 2016' in der PCGH gelesen hatte, war ich total begeistert von diesem Format. 
Leider war es zu dem Zeitpunkt zu spät für eine Teilnahme. Nachdem ich nun seit über 2 Jahren PCGH im Abo lese, habe ich
mir endlich ein Herz gefasst, um mich auch mal bei 'Pimpo my PC' zu bewerben. Zumal mein alter Rechenknecht unter dem
Schreibtisch keuchend aufheult und beinahe um Gnade winselt, wenn ich den Power-Button drücke, um nach der Arbeit ein
Game zu wagen. Von den schlechten Werten meines einfachen Office-LCDs ganz zu schweigen. Seit der Erstinbetriebnahme
2010 hat die alte Rechenkiste durch ein paar Glückliche Schnapper auf Ebay ein paar Upgrades erfahren (CPU, Board, GraKa,
Netzteil (wegen defekt)), doch seit dem ist viel Zeit vergangen und wenn die FPS trotz Tricks und Kniffe aus der PCGH an der
Grenze zur Spielbarkeit liegen, ist es dringen Zeit für eine Aufrüstung, die mit begrenztem finanziellen Spielraum nicht immer
möglich ist.
Also liebe PCGH-Redaktion: Pimp my Klapperkiste please!

Besagte Kiste:
Prozessor: Intel I7 3770K (@ 4,1 Ghz)
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9900 Max Blue
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V Pro
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte AORUS GTX 1060 Xtreme Edition 6G 9Gbps
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution Xt 550W
RAM: 16GB (4x4096 MB) G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-2400
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
HDD: Samsung HD160JJ
Case: Cooler Master CM690 I 
Monitor: irgendein ACER-Ding (H274HL)

Da ich mit mit einem Gehäuse versorgt bin, jedoch einen anständigen Monitor brauche und ich beim
Kaby Lake-Abverkauf versuche, in eine neue Plattform zu investieren, ist dies meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich hoffe, es ist noch nicht zu spät dieses Jahr.
Liebe Grüße an alle


----------



## GeorgEckardt01 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

So das wäre meine Zusammenstellung...

es ist wirklich notwendig an meinem System etwas zu tun..

Aktuell habe ich eine HD7800  einen Q9300 und ein Asus P5KC außerdem 8gb Ram ddr2 wohlgemerkt und eine Crucial Bx 300 mit 125gb, dazu noch ne Seagate 500gb Platte.
Die Noisblocker E-Loops hab ich mal bei Tech-Max gewonnen  die sind das beste am ganzen PC.  Dazu ist noch zu sagen das mein Netzteil wenn man es einschaltet extrem rumspackt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen und schenkt mir neuen Spielspaß

Mfg Georg


----------



## hipsdontlie (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich möchte gerne meinen PC aufrüsten, da ich von meinen Eltern einen Fertig-PC von der Marke Terra habe. Diese Leistungen reichen so gut wie für keine Spiele mehr aus, auf Grund der Grafikkarte (GT730). Spiele wie GTA V und Assassian's Creed würde ich wieder gerne spielen wollen. Ein Gewinn von euch erfüllt mir schneller den Traum von einem System mit Ryzen 5 1600, das ich mir mit dem passenden Board zu Weihnachten holen möchte. 

Meine aktuelle Hardware beinhaltet:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B85M-HD3G
Netzteil: Noname 360 Watt
Fetsplatte: 1000 GB von Samsung
CPU: Intel Core I3 4150 3,5 GHZ
GPU: XFX GT730
RAM: 4 GB DDR 3

Mein Wunschaufrüstung:
Grafikkarte:  MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche natürlich auch den anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel.


----------



## SiCl1987 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für eure jährliche Aktion! Es ist richtig genial, was ihr der Community bietet.

Bevor ich zu meiner Auswahl und der dazugehörigen Begründung komme, möchte ich euch zunächst mein derzeitiges System vorstellen:

Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-6700k
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.SKILL DDR4-3200 Ripjaws
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
CPU-Kühlung: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB / Samsung 830 Series 256 GB / Kingston SSDNow KC400 256 GB 
HDD: WD RE2WD4000YR 
Lüfter: 3x Fractal Design Venturi 140x140
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Window
Monitor: Asus PB277Q WQHD

Als ich letztes Jahr teilgenommen habe, stand mein Aufrüstplan bereits fest und auch ohne Unterstützung habe ich mir die gewünschten Komponenten gekauft und zusammengebastelt. Aber ich möchte auch dieses Jahr die Chance nicht vorüberziehen lassen, hier vielleicht zu gewinnen. 

Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Falle meines Systems sehe ich die Grafikkarte als das sinnvollste Upgrade. Da ich ausschließlich in WQHD zocke, wäre die 1080 Ti sicherlich eine wahre Bereicherung, um mir auch in Zukunft ordentliche fps auf den Bildschirm zaubern zu können. Schon jetzt kommt meine 1070 in dem einen oder anderen Setting ins Straucheln. Das liegt aber nicht ausschließlich an meiner GPU, sondern auch daran, dass ich ein absoluter "Ich will alles auf max. stellen"-Typ bin. Mit der 1080 Ti wäre damit nicht nur für jetzt, sondern auch mindestens für die nächsten zwei Jahre Schluss. 

Nun ja, die 1080 Ti geht nicht umsonst heftig ins Punktekonto... Zwar lacht mich der Silent Loop sehr an, aber wie von euch beabsichtig, muss man eben auch Prioritäten setzen. Die zweite Alternative wäre das 700W-Netzteil, aber auch hier macht mir der "Preis" des begehrten Pixelbeschleunigers einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Aber letztlich hat mich auch der PSU-Rechner von be quiet! dahingehend beruhigt, dass mein aktuelles Netzteil durchaus ausreichend dimensioniert ist. 
Vor allem in Hinblick auf die Temperaturen beim Overclocking wäre der Dark Rock Pro 3 sehr interessant, wie er sich im Vergleich zum HR-02 Macho schlägt.

Von den Pure Wings 2 hört und liest man fast ausschließlich nur Positives. Daher würde ich mit dem Lüfter-Set meine aktuellen Gehäuselüfter ersetzen, da man die bei erhöhter Drehzahl schon recht gut wahrnimmt. Möglicherweise bringen die Lüfter von be quiet! an dieser Stelle Verbesserung.

Zwar hat mein ASUS-Monitor einen nervigen Pixelfehler im linken Bereich, aber ich würde bei Spielen nicht wieder auf FHD downgraden. Da der G2730HSU auch Free Sync unterstützt, macht er in Verbindung mit der 1080 Ti meiner Meinung nach weniger Sinn als Gaming-Monitor. Der Bildschirm würde Platz neben meinem ASUS finden, um TeamSpeak, den MSI Afterburner und weitere Programme auch während einer Zocker-Sitzung im Blick behalten zu können. 

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen, wünsche aber selbstverständlich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück! 

Viele Grüße

Silvio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valcom (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das diesjährige Pimp my PC 2017.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
RAM: Corsair Xms 2 8GB DDR2
GPU: MSI Geforce 750 2GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 250GB
Netzteil: Nitrox Rev.2.0 750 Watt
Monitor:  Samsung Syncmaster 2243LNX

Mein momentanes System habe ich vor ungefähr 10 Jahren (ohne jegliche Erfahrung) selbst zusammengestellt und verbaut. Daher bitte nicht über das schlechte Kabelmanagment usw wundern. Das System lief zu meinem Erstaunen bisher immer super und hat keine Probleme gemacht. Doch beim Spielen gerät es naklar mittlerweise an seine Grenzen. Ich habe schon länger vor mein aktuelles System zu verbessern oder gar ein neues System zu erstellen. Was leider bisher an dem nötigen Kleingeld scheiterte. Daher habe ich mich für die folgende Hardware Teile entschieden.

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Valcom


----------



## XxFluxX (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team, hier auch meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2017
Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

einbauen würd ich gern selbst

Mein aktuelles Setup:
CPU: Intel core i7 3770   3,4/3,6 GHz
GPU: Gigabyte Gtx 1050 ti 4GB (low profile)
Ram: 2x 4GB & 2x 2GB = 12GB
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Gehäuse & Mainboard & Netzteil: Von einem Lenovo M92p SFF (Netzteilleistung 250W)
SSD: 256 GB Samsung 840 Pro
HDD: 250 GB WD (intern) & 2TB WD (intern)
Monitore: 1x 22" FHD ASUS & 24" FHD Samsung

jedoch habe ich vor bald CPU(+Kühler) und Mainboard auszutauschen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich zu dem Setup kam:
Ich hab mir einfach einen billigen office PC geholt und den Stück für Stück aufgerüstet, so kann man zwar gemütlich ne Runde zocken, aber ein bisschen mehr wäre dann schon drin  ...
Würde mich riesig über die Komponenten freuen (Dann kann ich endlich mal ein Ultratexturen-paket für Rainbow Six|Siege runterladen)

Liebste Grüße
Euer XxFluxX


----------



## Geizhals (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!!

Hab in letzter Sekunde von eurer Aufrüstaktion erfahren und möchte die Chance auf den Gewinn auch noch nutzen.
Mein System ist auch schon etwas älter und daher an allen Ecken und Enden überholungsbedürftig.

Phenom2 X6 1075T
Scythe Mugen
Gigabyte 870A UD3 Rev. 2.1
MSI 770 Twin Frozr 2GB
Corsair DDR3 16GB
Corsair HX 650 Watt
SSD Samsung 850 Evo 128Gb und 256GB
WD HDD 1TB
Cooler Master Storm Scout
Samsung P220  22" 1680x1050

Aufrüstwunsch

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Begründung:
Ich würde ein GPU Upgrade einer CPU vorziehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die MSI 770er mit ihren 2GB Grafikspeicher die Komponente die merklich bremst.
Die Auflösung  1680x1050 meines alten Samsung Monitors ist da gerade noch zu schaffen, zu oft aber mit Kompromissen in der Qualität und Bildrate.
Der Phenom Sechskerner ist zwar alt aber reift mit der Zeit, wie ihr es in einem eurer letzten Artikel beschrieben habt
CPU soll also noch ihren Dienst tun, wird dann aber sobald die Preise der neuen AMD CPU`s noch etwas sinken warscheinlich durch einen Ryzen 1700X ersetzt.
Mit meinem Scythe Mugen Kühler bin ich zwar zufrieden, mit Blick auf die Zukunft eines übertakteten Achtkerners würde ich eher zu der Silend Loop greifen.
In meinem Gehäuse sind Aktuell zwei 120er Lüfter(vorne/hinten) verbaut. Diese sind nicht gerade leise und sollen folgedessen durch die Bequiet silent Wings ausgetauscht werden.
Der iiyama Monitor ist natürlich eine Bereicherung, zum Einen die Verbesserung von 22" auf 24", zum Anderen die FullHD Auflösung und  Free Sync.

Hab zwar schon länger nicht mehr an meinem PC geschraubt, die Umbauten würde ich aber selbst durchführen.
Sorry für das schlechte Bild, hatte es eilig. Kann auf Wunsch natürlich ein sehenswerteres nachreichen.
Nun noch einen schönen Gruß an die Redaktion und alles Gute auch den restlichen Bewerbern!

LG Markus!!!!


----------



## Andreas85 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin 

Aktuelle Hardware:

MB                                : Asus P7H55-V
CPU                              : Core i5 750
CPU Kühler              : Scythe Mugen 2 RevB
GPU                             : Asus GTX 660Ti DirectCu2
Gehäuse                    : Chieftec Dragon MidT
Monitor                     : LG W2261 VP


Meine Aufrüstwünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Geizhals (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sorry, Hier noch mein Foto vom Geizhals PC


----------



## DarthSouth (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH

Abgesehen von der fehlender Möglichkeit des Neulackierungs des Gehäuses, finde ich diese Aktion wirklich Beispiellos.

Mein System: 

Prozessor: Intel Core I5 4670K
CPU-Kühler: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
Mainboard: MSI Z97 GAMING 3 Intel Z97 So.1150
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4096MB TeamGroup Team Group Zeus Series Gold DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: Intel HD 4600
SSD und HDD: 250 GByte Crucial MX100 / 4000 GByte WD Blue WD40E31X 5.400U/min 64MB 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 gedämmt schwarz
Lüfter: 2x140 Gehäuselüfter
Monitor: BenQ RL2450H
Sound: Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller PRO+
Maus: Steelseries Sensei Fnatic
Mauspad: SteelSeries 9HD 
Headset: Audio Technica ATH-M50x ohne Mic
Controller: PS4 Controller per Bluetooth

-------

Hier meine Auswahl an Aufpimp-Produkten. 

Mainboard ODER Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte) 

Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig) 

-------

Mein PC das ich vor Jahren zusammengebaut habe hat meistens immer gut funktioniert - bis vor einiger Zeit meine Grafikkarte R390 den Geist aufgegeben hat. Doch zum Glück hat meine CPU auch eine eingebaute GPU, auf der einige 2D Spiele gut laufen. Deshalb ist meine 'Spieleerfahrung' noch nicht ganz verloren. Eure Aktion 'Pimp My PC' passt da jetzt perfekt. Ich würde mein PC sehr gerne zum einen Silent 1440p Gamer PC aufpimpen. Auch wenn ich einer von den Glücklichen sein sollte, werde ich sicher noch paar Teile zu Weihnachten holen - vorallem Ram.

Allen viel Glück - mir auch.


----------



## Capone0511 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin aus dem (nicht ganz so hohen) Norden  : )

Genauer gesagt aus Hannover kommt dieser Wunsch nach "Pc-Pimpung"

Mein derzeitiges System sieht wie folgt aus:

CPU: AMD FX6300 3.5Ghz
Grafikkarte: XFX AMD Radeon HD 7870 2GB
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800L9D-8GBRL 2x4GB DDR3
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF912
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 AM3+
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
HDD:  500GB Western Digital
Monitor: AOC l2369Vm

Ein Teil der Komponenten ist fast auf den Tag genau 4 Jahre alt, wie man auf der Rechnung sehen kann. ^^
Das man damit nicht mehr so richtig toll zocken kann ist für einen Gamer schon hart, bei Ark sind es auf minimalen Einstellungen gerade einmal 30Fps...und es sieht alles andere als schön aus, ähnlich bei The Division, Spaß kam da kaum auf. Das ist auch der Grund warum der PC seit Monaten verwaist und verstaubt.  
Das ich stattdessen gelegentlich auf dem PC meines Bruders Battlefield 1 spiele ist jedoch die Höchststrafe, zocken auf dem PC des grossen Bruders während meiner "arbeitsunfähigkeitsbedingt in Frührente" geschickt wurde. *heul*

Wenn ihr diesen Menschenun...ähh...Gamerunwürdigen Zustand beheben könntet wäre die seit Monaten anhaltende Daddel-Abstinenz endlich vorbei und spielen jenseits der 30Fps möglich. Was für eine Vorstellung! : D

Die Komponenten zum Glück sind:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die dann noch notwendigen bzw. sinnvollen Teile, wie Mainboard und RAM könnten vom klammen Budget bewältigt werden.

Anbei die traurigen und ungeschönten Fotos der traurigen Realität. ^^
(Ich hoffe der 96-Aufkleber ist kein Problem für etwaige Fußballfans) ;D

Einen lieben Dank im Vorraus

André


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich melde meinen Rechner auch mal wieder zum Tüv an. 

CPU: Intel Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,5Ghz 

MB:  MSI X79 BigBang XPower II

RAM: Klevv Neo 4x4 GB DDR3-1866@ 2400

Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + ShadowWings PWM

GPUs:  2 x GTX 680 @ Peter II / MK26

SSD: SanDisk Ultra II 960Gb

SSHD: Seagate 2TB SSHD

HDD:   Seagate Barracuda 500Gb

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X 

Netzteil: Cooler Master V850



Die Probleme mit dem aktuellen Rechner lassen sich auf zwei Dinge herunterbrechen: 
- Zu heiße CPU 
- Akuter Mangel an VRAM


Daraus resultiert mein Aufrüstpfad mit Priorität auf GPU und CPU-Kühler:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als Grafikkarte kommt eine 1080Ti in Frage,  weil ich mit der Aufrüstung die Rohleistung für besseres Downsampling weiter steigern möchte. 
Das 680er SLI war ein cooles Experiment und günstig zu realisieren,  aber niedrig auflösende Texturen sehen doch schlimmer aus als gedacht.    -Mit 11GB hätte ich da vorerst ausgesorgt. 

Der Brocken2 ist mit 220Watt Abwärme einfach überfordert.  - Wieso nicht einen der größten Luftkühler auf dem Markt nehmen?   Platz im Gehäuse ist zum Glück noch reichlich vorhanden.

Dazu kommt das Lüfterset mit PureWings Lüftern. Silent Wings wären natürlich leiser,  aber bei meinen zwei alten Festplatten dürfte das sowieso keinen Unterschied machen.   Hauptsache die mittlerweile 5 Jahre alten Serienlüfter werden mal abgelöst. Die kommen dann noch an meinen Schreibtischventilator dran.

Mein letzter Zweitmonitor hat vor zwei Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet, aber ich hatte genug andere Baustellen am Rechner.   Ich würde gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen um wieder einen Monitor für meine ganzen Monitoring-Tools zu haben, gerade beim Testen von OC-Settings und Kühlerumbauten sehr praktisch.

Am Ende noch ein Bild von meinem Rechner und von meinem Arbeitsplatz. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiko (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ach wie schön, wir haben den 18. Oktober; der Nebel lichtet sich und... 18. Oktober? War da nicht was? OH JE! Die DEADLINE!!!
Nachdem letztes Jahr mein alter Computer nach einigen Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hatte, musste ich schnell einen neuen zusammensetzen. Das ist ein stetig weiterentwickelndes System, das mit der Macht des Pimps einen sehr genialen Leistungsschub genießen würde!
Die Bilder meines aktuellen Systems habe ich hier in Video-Form:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fL-Kta88okw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Und schriftlich meine aktuelle Ausstattung:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design ARC XL mit drei Fractal-Design-Lüftern
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Pro
Prozessor: Pentium G4400
CPU-Kühler: Raijintek Themis
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 1070 Jetstream (Referenztakt)
Erweiterungskarte: 4x SATA
Speicher: 2x 16GB HyperX Savage DDR4
Netzteil: beQuiet! Straight Power 10 400W
Monitor: LG Flatron W2242S & Samsung S24C200
Speichermedien: Viele von 250GB bis 4TB. Ich hatte bisher das Glück, dass mir noch keine Festplatte gestorben ist, daher habe ich immer nur ergänzt, anstatt zu wechseln.

Was ich mir für die Aufrüstung wünsche:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte ist einen Hauch schneller als meine und bietet mir zudem die Möglichkeit, einen SLI-Verbund aufzubauen (Ja, das geht seit einiger Zeit auch Markenübergreifend!). Platz habe ich im Gehäuse noch etwas.
Dazu müsste natürlich noch ein stärkeres Netzteil her, was mit dem 700W-Gerät gegeben wäre.
Durch meine "Mauer aus Festplatten", welche quasi die Kraft der beiden Frontlüfter bereits schluckt, wäre ich froh, den Platz in meinem Gehäuse für drei weitere Lüfter zu nutzen, um die restlichen Komponenten kühl zu halten.
Last but not least DIE Steigerung wäre der 27"-Bildschirm mit höherer Auflösung, durch welchen ich meinen alten LG mit ausschließlichem VGA-Anschluss (DP-->VGA-Adapter) endlich in Rente schicken könnte. Mein Samsung funktioniert zwar mit Full HD, hat aber durch eine Reparatur ein geknacktes Gehäuse.
Durch das Update wäre ein Großteil meiner Probleme behoben und ich könnte mein Geld für einen besseren Prozessor nutzen.
Ich würde den Einbau gerne selbst durchführen und das Ganze filmisch und fotografisch dokumentieren und kommentieren. 


Und Abschuss!


----------



## Woozie_00 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuell:
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7970
MB: Asus ROG Strix B350-F Gaming 
RAM: 32GB (2x 16384MB) G.Skill Fortis DDR4-2400
HDD: Seagate 2TB
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Netzteil: 700W Corsair GS700
Monitor: LG Fatron D2342


----------



## Ninajane (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo.Hier ist meine Bewerbung für das beste Gewinnspiel des Jahres 

Meine Wunschliste wäre :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier mein Aktuelles System (leider schon in die Jahre gekommen).
Prozessor                   :   Phenom II X6 1050T
Prozessor Kühler   :   Enermax ETD-T60-VD
Mainboard                :   Asus M5A87
Arbeitsspeicher     :   8GB Team Elite DDR3 1333Mhz
Grafikkarte              :   GTX 570 Gainward
Festplatte                 :   Maxtor 250GB
Netzteil                     :   Sharkoon WPM 600
LG DVD Brenner

Ich würde auch alles selbst Einbauen da ich es liebe am PC zu Basteln/Schrauben .
Jetzt heißt es Daumen Drücken


----------



## Terminator2697 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So auch ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen.
Da mein System langsam an seine Grenzen kommt  und speziell der FX 8350 langsam schlapp macht ,nutze ich diese Gelegenheit um vielleicht aufrüsten zu können.
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren immer AMD Systemkomponenten gehabt und würde gerne auf ein neues Intelsystem upgraden.
Geplant ist ein I5 8600K oder I3 8350K + ASRock Z370 Extreme4 und aufgrund der hohen Preise erst einmal Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400.Ich würde dann später weitere 8GB noch dazu kaufen.Grafikkarte und andere Komponenten wären im Normallfall also kein Gewinn erst einmal mitgekommen.
Warum ich ein glücklichlicher Gewinner sein sollte ist schwierig zu sagen ,weil natürlich jeder gerne den Preis mitnehmen möchte und es sicherlich auch jeder verdient hätte zu gewinnen.
Letztendlich braucht man wohl einfach ein bischen Glück.
So genug " gequatscht " hier mein aktuelles Sysem :

BeQuiet Dark Base 900 schwarz 
Asus ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 
AMD FX 8350 @ 4,2 GHZ
G-Skill Trident Z 2400 16GB
EKL Alpenföhn Broken 2
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500 GB für Windows 10 Pro X64
Sapphire TRI X OC R290 
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550Watt
Soundblaster Zx
Seagate Barracuda 4X 3TB HDDs

Und schließlich meine Auswahl : 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde das neue System bei Gewinn gerne selbst zusammen bauen,da es echt liebe zu " schrauben " .Es ist für mich einfach toll zu sehen wie ein System komplett neu entsteht.Und slebst dann gibzs immer wieder Möglichkeiten kleine Details zu verbessern.Aber genug ins Schwärmen geraten .
Das wars von mir.


----------



## LinusF4 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team danke für das tolle Gewinnspiel und hier ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2017 

Wunschkomponenten : 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles Setup : 
CPU : AMD Ryzen 5 1600 3,2GHz/3,6GHz (jetzt 3,83GHz)
CPU Kühler : be quiet! Pure Rock
GPU : EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 SC Gaming
RAM : Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM Kit 16GB
Mainboard : MSI B350M PRO-VDH
Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W
SSD : SanDisk Ultra II 240GB
HDD : Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB
Lüfter : 3x be quiet! Pure Wings 2
Gehäuse : Sharkoon S25-V
Monitor : Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr

Die schöne Seite meines PCs : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die weniger schöne : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls die Bilder zu klein sind : Gutes Netzteil

Ich möchte diese Teile gewinnen, da ich mir vor ein paar Tagen Tom Clancy´s Ghost Recon Wildlands gekauft habe und meine GPU die maximalen Einstellungen nicht packt. Außerdem wäre ein zweiter Monitor sehr praktisch. Mein aktuelles Gehäuse habe ich auch nur wegen dem Budget gewählt und tut auch seinen Job aber eins mit Fenster wäre schon schöner.

Kleiner Funfact zum Schluss : Beim machen der Fotos habe ich außversehentlich meinen PC ausgeschaltet und alles war weg. Da ich aber noch die Teileliste meines PCs habe war es nicht allzu viel Arbeit.

Danke nochmal für das Gewinnspiel und viel Glück an die anderen Teilnehmer.

Viele Grüße LinusF4


----------



## Misiu_OPR (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo alle Zusammen. Mega diese Atkion von euch.Ich Liebe es an meinen PC zu Schrauben weswegen ich mir auch eine Wasserkühlung gegönnt habe. Leider hat dann das Geld für den Hardware update nicht mehr gereicht. Ja ich weiss das ich lieber das Geld in die Hardware stecken sollte aber ich wollte UNBEDINGT diese Wasserkühlung ^^.
Kommen wir jetzt zu meinen Wunsch Komponenten.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Und hier ist mein Aktuelles PC System:     

Intel i5 2500k (Wassergekühlt)
Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3
GTX 770 von Gigabyte
12 GB Kingston DDR3 1600Mhz
Crucial MX300 525GB (SSD) + 1 TB Samsung HDD
Be Quiet Straight Power 700W
5xThermaltake Riing 14 LED auf den Radiatoren ( 1x 280mm + 1x 420mm von Alpahcool)
Das alles steckt im Thermaltake Core x71 TG Gehäuse

Das wäre echt ein Traum wenn ich gezogen werde.
Danke für diese Aktion.


----------



## MilkaSchweder (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe gerade erst von Eurer Pimp my PC "017 Aufrüstaktion erfahren und möchte auch gern noch teilnehmen. Um ehrlich zu sein, möchte ich mit der Teilnahme gern meinem 14 jährigen Sohn eine Freude bereiten, der ja altersbedingt leider noch nicht teilnehmen kann, aber über einen aufrüstungsbedürftigen PC verfügt, der gepimpt werden soll, damit er seine Lieblingsspiele Forza Horizon und Ark in schöner Grafik und ruckelfrei spielen kann. 

Das Gehäuse des Rechners beherbergt aktuell folgende Komponenten: 
Mainboard Asus H 110 M-C
Grafikkarte Paladit Geforce GTX 960 2 GB
Ram 8 GB Samsung 2Rx8 PC3i 1600E
Netzteil Corsair VS 450
HDD Toshiba 1 TB
Gehäuse Zalmann Z9
CPU Intel Core I5-6500 @ 3.2 Ghz

Und hier das Bild vom trostlosen Innenleben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um hier mal etwas mehr Speed /Performance reinzubringen, wären die folgenden ausgewählten Pimp up Bauteile von großem Nutzen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Es wäre klasse, wenn Ihr mir beim Aufrüsten helft, einbauen könnten wir die Teile, dank der Schrauberfähigkeiten meines Sohnes auch selbst.  
Ich bin also gespannt darauf, ob Ihr mein Flehen nach Pimp Extensions erhört und würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ich zu den Glücklichen 4 gehöre. 
Also wählt mich und macht gleich 2 Leute glücklich.

Mit besten Grüßen
Ilka Schweder


----------



## kallebloomquist (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

auch ich möchte mich beim diesjährigen Pimp my PC bewerben. Ich finde es echt super, dass Ihr in diesem Jahr die Möglichkeiten für alle gleich anbietet und man seine Wunschkombi über die Schiebregler bequem auswählen kann.

Mein aktuelles System setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Archon IB-E X2
RAM: G.Skill Sniper F3-1866C9-8 GSR, 2x 8GB DDR3
GPU: Sapphire HD 7950 OC 950MHz Edition, 3 GB
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Pro, 256 GB
HDD: 3x Samsung HD103UJ, je 1 TB
Netzteil: Superflower SF-500P14FG, Fanless
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Monitor: BenQ XL2410T, 24“ und Samsung Syncmaster 931BW, 19“

Diesen PC hatte ich mir 2012 zusammengebaut. Hauptaugenmerk war damals wie heute ein sehr leiser PC mit verstecktem Kabelmanagement.
Und bisher hat er mir immer leise und treue Dienste erwiesen. Lediglich die SSD musste ich einmal tauschen, da die alte sich verabschiedet hatte. Die Betonung liegt aber mehr auf bisher, da mich meine treue Grafikkarte immer mehr im Stich läßt. Aktuelle und auch ältere Spiele stürzen regelmäßig mit einem Grafikfreeze ab bzw. lassen sich nicht mehr mit vollen Details spielen. GTA 5 startet seit einem Update auch schon gar nicht mehr L. Umso mehr würde sich mein PC daher über neue Komponenten freuen.

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## _WHZgod_ (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

_whzgod_


Moin Moin Liebes PC Games und PCGH-Team...Wie immer von euch eine legendäre Aktion. Falls ich das Glück habe und gewinne kann ich endlich meinen alten Pc aufrüsten und meine Lieblingsspiele auch einmal in voller Tracht und Pracht genießen...

Aufgrund des Setups meines jetzigen PCs habe ich mich für eine super Leistungsstarke Grafikkarte in Kombination mit einem sehr guten Monitor entschieden, da ich einerseits noch einen  alten 4:3 Monitor besitze  und meine derzeitige Grafikkarte auch kein Monster unter den aktuellen Grafikkarten ist..., außerdem möchte ich alle Spiele auf maximaler Grafik spielen, jedoch entschied ich mich für den 27 Zoll Monitor mit 75 Hz und 1ms Reaktionszeit, da ich sehr gerne ein großes Bild zum zocken hätte, ich aber immer auf 1080p spiele und wenn es mir garnicht passt nutze ich die Funktion von Nvidia und kann trotzdem in ,,4K```spielen auf einem 1080p monitor, allerdings denke ich, dass 1080p völlig ausreicht und ich mit dieser guten Grafikkarte bestimmt in 7 Jahren noch alles auf Maximum spielen kann... soll ein Setup für einen etwas längeren Zeitraum sein. (PS: habe schon auf 4K und 1080p gespielt.. für mich kaum Unterschied, außer dass die Framerate ins Bodenlose stürzt 

Den Cpu Kühler hätte ich gerne um meinen Leistungsstarken CPU zu kühlen, allerdings reicht dieser CPU und das passende Mainboard, dass ich besitze völlig aus und muss nicht aufgerüstet werden.

das Lüfterset hätte ich gerne, um meinen PC etwas leiser zu dämmen und auch in der Nacht zocken zu können ohne jemanden zu stören oder aufzuwecken xD.

PS: Habe alle 50 Punkte ausgeschöpft, um mir ein möglichst gutes und hoffentlich auch lang haltendes Setup für die kommenden HIGH-END Spiele zu kreiren.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Setup: 
-16GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Tactical Series DDR3-1600, CL8

-ASRock Z87 Extreme3, Sockel 1150, ATX

-Asus BC-12D2HT/BLK/B Bulk Silent

-be quiet! PURE POWER L8 700W

-Intel Core i7-4770 Box, LGA1150

-NZXT H2 weiss, schallgedämmt

-Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s

-Sapphire Toxic R9 280X, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5

-WD Green 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 

-Acer-AL1716-17-Zoll (Monitor)


Würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ihr mir meinen Traum erfüllen könntet und ich meinen PC aufrüsten könnte ))))))



...Bild von meinem PC im Anhang...

Liebe Grüße,

Aaron aus NRW


----------



## _WHZgod_ (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

dsdasdas


----------



## Anc3ld3li (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

Ich finde es super, dass ihr jedes Jahr so ein tolles Gewinnspiel veranstaltet und ich würde mich natürlich sehr über einen kleinen Zuschuss für meinen PC freuen, da mein aktueller PC zwar keineswegs schlecht ist, er meinen allerdings ziemlich hohen Ansprüchen noch nicht genügt. Außerdem könnte ich dann endlich meinem Bruder aus den alten Teilen meines PCs seinen eigenen PC zusammenbauen, den er sich auch schon lange wünscht.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist: (Bild im Anhang)

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 6500
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060
Ram: 8gb DDR4
Mainboard: Gigabyte H270-HD3
Netzteil: Corsair VS 550
Cpu Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Gehäuse: Antec GX-200
SSD: 120gb
HDD: 2x 1 TB


Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 50 (4 Punkte übrig)

Da ich selbst ein ziemlicher Computer Freak bin, kann ich den Pc natürlich auch selbst aufrüsten. 

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## Swamprat (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,


*Aktuelles System:*
CPU: Intel i5 3570K
CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake Contac 39
Mainbaord: Asrock Z77 Extreme6
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 5850 (Standardkühler durch Arctic Accelero ersetzt)
RAM: 8 GB
3x HDDs
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500 Watt
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Silent Base 800
Monitor: Liyama ProLite B2206WS



*Wunschsystem:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)

Den Komponententausch könnte ich selbst vornehmen. Kein Einschicken notwendig.

Gruß


----------



## Bensen83 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700x
GPU: KFA² Geforce 1070 GTX
MB: Asus ROG Strix X370-F Gaming 
RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill FLare X DDR4-3200
SSD: 250 & 500GB Samsung 850 EVO
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 550 (mit mehreren defekten Ports im Frontbereich - schon etwas älter)
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime Titanium 750W
Monitor: BenQ 24" GL2450



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit sind die einzigen Komponenten, die ein Upgrade brauchen könnten genau die oben stehenden. Das Gehäuse ist technisch nicht mehr einwandfrei, der Monitor sollte sowieso ausgetauscht werden und die 1080TI würde besser zum Rest des Systems passen und somit für alle kommenden Spiele gerüstet sein.


----------



## rhazaar (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So ich versuche auch mal mein Glück. Denn es ist dringend, sehr dringend 

Ich  spiele in meinem Büro abends gern ne Runde, mit Kopfhörer, wegen der  Lautstärke. Ich dachte, cool, so hört mich weder Frau noch Sohn, der im  Nebenzimmer friedlich schläft. Letztens wurde er wach. Und ich denke so,  hmmmm, vom Sound kann es nicht kommen, ich habe ja dicke Ohrmuscheln auf dem Kopf. Nein, vom Spieleound nicht, aber  vom Sound *sämtlicher Gebläse meines alten PC´s*. Aussaugen und sonstiges sauber amchen brachte  keinen Erfolg. Ich muss wohl zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass 5 Jahre ohne  Aufrüsten einfach nicht drin sind, bei Dauerbelastung.

Jetzt habt ihr es in der Hand, damit mein Sohn wieder friedlich schlafen kann! 

Mein trauriges System:

- Gigabyte 970A-DS3P Motherboard
- AMD FX Series FX-8350 8x 4.00GHz mit Arctic Freezer 13 Pro
- Radeon R9 270 2GB
- BeQuiet BQT L8 CM 530 Watt Netzteil
- 8GB Corsair XMS 3 DDR3 Speicher
- Tower? Total kaputtes und ewig altes Aero Cool Gehäuse...

Ich hätte gern:

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Dann hoffe ich mal sehr auf mein Losglück oder auf eure Entscheidung.

Danke für diese mega Aktion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pengomat (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super Aktion von euch!

Hier einmal meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine jetzige Hardware:

Samsung EcoGreen F2 1TB, 32MB Cache, SATA 3Gb/s (HD103SI)
Crucial m4 256GB, SATA (CT256M4SSD2)
Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
G.Skill RipJawsX blau DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9S-8GXM)
MSI GeForce GTX 970 
ASRock Z87M Pro4 (90-MXGPD0-A0UAYZ)
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW/860-BBCV)
]Razer BlackWidow 2013, USB, US (RZ03-00391500-R3M1)
Thermaltake New Soprano Snow Edition (VO900M6N2N)

Könnte ein Update durchaus gebrauchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidh2k (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
Hallo Sponsoren,

meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Intel Core i7 4770K
Asus Z87M-Plus
EVGA Supernova P2 750 Watt
EVGA GTX 1080 Hybrid
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Bitfenix Prodigy M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein gewünschter Upgradepfad:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit haben die Komponenten wieder etwas mehr Luft zum Atmen und aktuelle Spiele laufen auch deutlich über 60fps in 1440p.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

die "Pimp my PC"-Aktion von Euch und euren Sponsoren ist echt klasse, somit versuche auch dieses Jahr mein Glück 
Mein PC kommt so langsam auch in die Jahre, hat trotzdem noch etwas Potenzial und kann eine Aufrüstung gut vertragen.

Derzeit verbaut:
ASUS Z77 V-LX
Intel 3570K @4.5 GHz
16 GB RAM
GPU -
SSD Kingston 120 GB
WD Red Pro 6 TB
Gehäuse NZXT Phantom Big Tower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auf dem Bild ist die alte GPU noch enthalten.)

_Mein Aufrüstwunsch sieht wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)
_

Warum mein Rechner derzeit keine GPU mehr hat, ist schnell erklärt: Als Student ist man leider immer etwas knapp bei Kasse und so konnte ich leider der Verlockung nicht widerstehen, meine GPU im Sommer zu verkaufen, während wegen des Mining-Hypes gute Preise dafür erzielt werden konnten. 
Da wir während des Studiums viel mit Videoschnitt und Adobe Indesign arbeiten, wäre ein zweiter großer Bildschirm für mich auch gut zu gebrauchen. Aus dem Grund habe ich die GTX 1080 mit 8 GB und den größeren Bildschirm gewählt.

Ich hoffe, mein Glück ist mir diesmal hold.

Liebe Grüße in die PCGH-Redaktion von
Zocker_Boy


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, ich bin einfach mal dreist hier unterwegs und bewerbe mich mal mit ZWEI Systemen!

Ich bin seit 15 Jahren begeisterter Selbstbauer und rüste das ganze auch gerne personlich um. Gerne mache ich euch auch davon einen Buildlog im Videoformat. 

Der erste ist mein Main-System, der sowieso demnächst in ein anderes Case umzieht. Dieser PC steht bei mir zuhause. 
Für ihn hatte ich mir folgende Config vorgestellt: 


> Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (18 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
> ...


Aktuelle Hardware: 
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 5960X @ 4,2 GHz
*RAM:* 4x 8 GB DDR4-2800 G.Skill Ripjaws
*Mobo:* Asus Strix X99 Gaming
*Graka:* PNY GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition
*Soundkarte:* Asus Xonar ROG Phoebus 
*Add-on-Cards:* ASRock USB 3.1 Gen 2 Card
*Frontpanel:* Akasa Cardreader
*Storage:* 
*-SSD:* Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB (OS), Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB (Games 1), Samsung 850 Evo 1TB (Games 2)
*-HDD:* HGST NAS 4 TB (7200rpm), Samsung Spinpoint 1 TB (7200rpm)
*ODD:* LG Bluray-Brenner, LG DVD-Brenner
*PSU:* bequiet Dark Power Pro P8 1000 W
*Case:* Nanoxia Deep Silence 65 Rev. A
Wasserkühlung: 
*Pumpe: *Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra
*Steuerung:* Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 XT
*Kühler:*
*- CPU:* Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Copper
*- Graka:* Aquacomputer Kryographics Pascal
*Radis:* Magiccool Slim 120, Magiccool Slim 240, Phobya Phat 360
*AGB:* Aquacomputer Aqualis 150
*Schlauch: *Feser Tube + Norprene Tube

Dieser PC soll demnächst in ein anderes Case, nämlich ein Corsair Obsidian 900D umziehen.  In der Zusammenstellung habe ich bewusst das X299-Mainboard gewählt, da ich aktuell mit der Vorgängerplattform X99 arbeite. Zu dem Board würde ich mir einen Core i7-7820X gönnen, den ich dann schön mit meinem alten 5960X vergleichen könnte. Weiterhin hättet ihr dann einen Buildlog von einem schicken WaKü-System, was den Sponsoren sicher auch gefällt. Die bqt-Lüfter passen perfekt an den zusätzlichen Radiator im 900D. Und das neue bqt!-Netzteil kann dann mein 8 Jahre altes beerben. Der Liyama-Monitor würde dann meinen alten Tripple-Monitor-Setup (3x 24" FHD) beerben. Graka brauche ich keine, die GTX 1080 ist aktuell stark genug. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Der andere PC steht normalerweise in meiner Studentenwohnung, hat aber, dank des Umbaus der Hauptmaschine, den Weg zu mir nach Hause gefunden. 
Hier aber erst einmal die Komponenten: 


> Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)
> ...




Dieses System ist, abgesehen von der Graka, überwiegend aus Altteilen zusammengesetzt. Entsprechend bescheidener sind auch die Specs.
Hardware:
*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1240 v3
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme @ 2x Scythe S-Flex 1200 rpm
*RAM:* 4x 4 GB DDR3-1600 (2x Crucial Ballistix, 2x G.Skill Ares)
*Mobo:* Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H
*Graka:* Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition
*Soundkarte:* Asus Xonar DX
*Add-on-Cards:* Silverstone USB 3.0-Card, Marvel Sata-Expension-Card
*Storage:*
*-SSD:* Samsung PM961 128 GB (OS), Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB (Games 1), SanDisk Extreme 960 GB (Games 2)
*-HDD:* 2x Samsung Spinpoint 1TB (7200 rpm), 1x Samsung Spinpoint 2TB (5400rpm)
*ODD:* LG Bluray-/HD-DVD-Leser + DVD-Brenner, Samsung DVD-Brenner
*PSU:* Corsair TX 750 (Non-Modular)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian 750D

Dieser PC ist soweit okay, nur die CPU wird so langsam zum Bottleneck. Daher habe ich mich bei diesem Build auch eher auf das Mainboard konzentriert. Ich wollte diesen PC schon länger mit einem Ryzen 5 1600 ausstatten, daher habe ich mich auch für das X370-Mainboard entschieden. Das Mainboard ist auch hier das Herzstück der Zusammenstellung. Damit ich es bekomme, verzichte ich lieber auf eine Graka und einen übergroßen CPU-Kühler. Das dürfen die alten Komponenten noch eine Weile Dienst tun. Kleiner Fun-Fact: Bei diesem System habe ich die verfügbaren Erweiterungsschnittstellen komplett ausgereitzt. Alle PCI-E-Lanes sowie alle Sata- und M.2-Anschlüsse.
Das Netzteil ist leider nicht modular, was das Kabelmanagement unnötig kompliziert macht. Die Lüfter von bqt! können einen Teil der Stock-Lüfter des Corsair-Cases beerben.  Der schicke neue WQHD-Monitor kann dann den alten 24"-HP FHD beerben. 
Die Graka ist noch absolut okay.  Auch hier erwartet euch ein netter Build-Log, diesmal eher aus der Mittelklasse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich würde mich freuen ausgewählt zu werden, wünsche aber auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


----------



## Moonrakergrylls (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGHx Team,

Mein Problem ist wohl aus den Daten ersichtlich


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiger Rechner (Auch liebevoll Schatz genannt):

Mainboard: Asus P867-v
CPU: Intel I5 2500k
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed
RAM: HyperX FURY 16GB (2x8GB) 1333MHz
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 770 Jetstream (2GB)
SSD: Intenso 120gb 
HDD: 1TB WD Blue 2,5"
Soundkarte: onboard
Gehäuse: Aerocool EN52049 Strike-X Xtreme
Netzteil: Enermax Noise Taker II 600W
Lüfter: Aerocool 3x120mm
Monitor: ACER Predator Gaming Monitor GN246HLBbid





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMarini (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, vielen Dank für so eine Aktion. Ist immer spannend wenn man selbst Einfluss auf die Preise hat.

Ich würde mir wünschen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Eine 1080Ti ist einfach der Hammer an Leistung. Der Pure Rock 1 wäre ein Segen für meinen uralt (10+ Jahre)  Zweitrechner. 
Die Silent Wings wären eine Wohltat für mein Gehäuse, im vergleich zu den Phateks Standard F140SP.  Und so ein 27 Zoll iiyama Bildschrim würde sich in der Spielecke auch sehr gut machen. 

Zu meinen aktuellen Sachen:

CPU: i7-4790K OC @ EKWB LTX
Mainboard: Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer
RAM:  G.skill Tridentx 2400 MHz 16Gb (2x8GB)
GPU: EVGA 980ti Classy OC @ EKWB 780 Classy
Festplatten: Crucial MX200 500Gb und ein 1Tb HDD Datengrab
Netzteil: be quiet! E10 500W CM
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Lüfter: 2xNoisblocker Black Silent Pro 120 mm, 4 Phanteks F140SP und ein 200mm Phanteks
Kühlung: Costume WaKü mit einem 420 mm Alphacool Nexxos St30 X-Flow und ein 240 mm Magicool, Aquastream Ultra 

Es ist nicht mehr das Neueste, aber leistet sehr gute Dienste. Und ja es ist beabsichtigt, dass man die Aquastream sieht.


----------



## Tech (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für die wiederholte Gewinnchance bei Pimp my PC.

Hier meine derzeit verbauten Komponenten:

CPU: Intel i5-3570k geköpft und geschliffen @ stock
Kühler: Scythe Mine 2 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 ti @ 1400MHz cooled by Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 
RAM: 16GB Kingston Hyper-X KHX1866C10D3/8G 
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium 
SSD: Crucial M500 480GB + M4 256GB 
PSU: be Quiet Straight Power E10 500W 
Case: fractal design Define R5 PCGH-Edition mit Nachrüstseitenfenster, da der Radiator aus Platzmangel nach außen gesetzt wurde.

Nun meine Wunschkomponenten:
  Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 50 (6 Punkte übrig)

Obwohl ich es bis vor kurem leistungsmäßig noch nicht für nötig empfand, würde ich gern das Mainboard wechseln. Der Grund dafür ist, dass mein auf 4,7GHz übertaktetes System letztens instabil wurde. Daraufhin habe ich mangels Zeit und Geld (ich bin letztens wieder Papa geworden) das System auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Nun merkt man doch langsam, eine Limitierung. Zwei weitere positive Nebeneffekte eines neuen Mainboards wären, der gute Onboardsound des MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon (Ich wäre endlich die Creativebugtreiber los.) und endlich wieder regelbare Lüfter. Gigabyte hat leider keine Easytuneversion veröffentlicht, welche den Z77-Chipsatz und Windows 10 unterstützt. 
DDR4 RAM habe ich sogar schon seit der Ryzenveröffentlichung da. Jedoch war dann der Kinderwagen und so weiter wichtiger. Es würde also im Falle des Gewinns nur noch eine passende CPU fehlen. Um diese zu kühlen benötige ich natürlich einen neuen familienfreundlichen Kühler. Denn die Lüfter des Mine 2 rattern inzwischen selbst auf minimaler Drehzahl. 
Um den Radiator der Grafikkarte kindersicher zu verbauen wird leider auch ein neues Gehäuse nötig. Das Dark Base Pro 900 wäre perfekt um die beiden Radiatoren in der Gehäuseoberseite zu montieren.
Auch ein größerer Monitor würde sich sehr gut auf meinem Tisch machen.

Nun wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und eine gute Nacht.

PS: Die Fotos für´s Heft würde ich von meinem Schwiegervater machen lassen. Der hat davon mehr Ahnung und bessere Mittel, wie Tageslichtlampen usw..


----------



## Crimmscher (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo tolles PCGH Team und alle Pimp my PC-Gleichgesinnten.

4 werden gewinnen, super Sache. Daumen hoch.
Seit vielen rüste ich mein PC-System selber auf. Mit eure Aktion könnte ich mein aktuelles System super pimpen.

Aktuelles System:

CPU:                      AMD Ryzen 5 1600
CPU-Kühler:      Alphacool Eisbär 280 CPU mit  NB-eloop B14-PS
Board:                   MSI B350 PC Mate
RAM:                     Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x4GB, 2666 CL16
Graka:                   PowerColor Radeon R290 
Graka-Kühler:   Custom Wakü mit Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 , Magicool DCP450 Pumpe und Magicool Copper 280 mm mit 2 Nanoxia Lüftern
SSD:                        Samsung 830 (256 GB), Samsung 850 EVO (500GB) und Crucial M500 (480 GB)
Netzteil:                LEPA G650 W
Case:                       Fractal Design Define R5 Black Edition
Monitor:                Acer X243HQ

Was ist sinnvoll zu pimpen ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hier die Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Graka:                bringt mehr Power (Leistung natürlich  )
Lüfter:                leiser und mehr Durchsatz als die Nanoxia und einer fehlt mir hinten im Case
Netzteil:            single Rail gegen Multi Rail und ein paar Watt mehr Reserve, neuere Technik
Monitor:            144 Hz, (sollte CPU und neue Graka schaffen ?) , bessere Reaktionszeit ( hilft vielleicht bei BF 1   )

und hier ein Bild von meinem PC


----------



## Doc-Dee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Es ist wieder einmal eine geniale Aktion von euch, die ihr da erneut auf die Beine stellen konntet und mittlerweile ja schon zur Tradition geworden ist. Sie läd auch diesmal wieder dazu ein, sich erneut zu überlegen, wie man seinen Rechenknecht unter den vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten doch noch etwas verbessern könnte. Deshalb habe ich mich auch dieses Jahr dazu hinreißen lassen, mal wieder zu schauen, was man aus dem guten Stück durch gewisse Verbesserungen noch herausholen kann. Oder ob man möglicherweise doch lieber eine aktuelle Plattform aufbaut. Natürlich habe ich mich auch immer weiter informiert, was es alles so für Neuerungen gibt. Bisher hat mir aber nichts so gut gefallen, dass ich dafür im Moment investieren wollte. Einige Artikel (z.B. in der aktuellen Ausgaben) von euch haben mich auch weiterhin darin bestätigt, dass mein i7 immer noch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Basis für einen lestungsfähigen Gaming-PC ist. Somit hat sich seit dem letzten Jahr bei meinem PC fast nichts geändert, aber dafür teils gezwungenermaßen an zwei wirkungsvollen Positionen des Systems. Anfang des Jahres hat sich nämlich meine Grafikkarte (GTX 570) aus ihrem Dienst verabschiedet. Schon damals habe ich darüber gegrübelt, ob es nun Zeit für ein komplett neues System ist. Schließlich habe ich mich einfach nur für eine neue GPU entschieden. Damals hatte ich noch aus Maxwell 2.0-Zeiten im Kopf, dass wohl eine GeForce GTX 980 sehr gut mit dem i7-2600K harmoniert. Da sich eine GTX 1060 auf fast dem selben Niveau bewegt, obendrein aber noch etwas mehr Grafikspeicher besitzt und sparsamer ist, wurde es nun genau solch eine. Diese Gelegenheit habe ich dann auch sogleich genutzt, um den Arbeitsspeicher um 8GB auf 16GB zu erhöhen. Die Konfiguration meines aktuellen PCs sieht daher nun folgendermaßen aus.

CPU:                 Intel Core i7-2600K
Mainboard:    Asus P8P67 EVO
GPU:                 MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
RAM:                G.Skill Sniper 2x8GB, DDR3-2400
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Archon Rev. A
Netzteil:          be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W
SSD:                  Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
HDD:                Western Digital WD Green 1.5TB
Gehäuse:        Nox Xtreme Hummer 3.0
OL:                    BR-Brenner
Monitor:         iiyama ProLite E2773HDS


Vor allem wegen der noch recht neuen Grafikkarte habe ich lange überlegt, ob ich an dieser Aktion teilnehmen soll. Doch in einem aktuellen Artikel von euch werden zwei Beispiele gezeigt, bei denen mein Prozessor eine GTX 1080 perfekt mit Daten versorgen kann. Deshalb probiere ich es einfach mal. Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall wieder einmal gemacht!  Des weiteren interessieren mich Wasserkühlungen schon eine Weile. Bisher habe ich mich aber nicht so richtig getraut (wegen Lautstärke, Wartung, Zuverlässigkeit --> siehe Raff), diese Sache einmal auszuprobieren . Nun würde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen. Wäre mal interessant, ob be quiet! seine Versprechen diesbezüglich halten kann. Beim nächsten Punkt habe ich mich für die sehr leisen Lüfter entschieden
, um die Lautstärke meines PCs zu verringern. Ich wäre auch an einem neuen Gehäuse interessiert gewesen, aber ich mag keine Tower mit Sichtfenster. Mir ist die Funktionalität (bestmögliche Geräuschdämmung) wichtiger, so dass diese Gehäuse nicht so richtig in Frage kommen. Ohne Sichtfenster wären sie für mich schon viel interessanter. Zum Schluß wäre da noch der Monitor mit 144Hz, um die Rechenleistung der GTX 1080 auch flüssig darzustellen. Die Auswahl lässt sich schließlich zusammenfassen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)


Nun wüsche ich dem Leser all der Beiträge eine gute Ausdauer (Kaffee hilft! ) und freue mich, dass ich auf den letzten Drücker, auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben konnte.

Liebe Grüße


Edit:
Wie ich gerade leider feststellen mußte, sind meine Bilder nicht mehr in meinem Beitrag zu finden.   Warum auch immer. Wahrscheinlich hab ich Depp zu viel rumprobiert, um die Bilder noch schön in den Text zu integrieren. Das ging dann wohl nach hinten los...   Na ja, der Vollständigkeit halber habe ich die Bilder nun nachträglich noch hinzugefügt. Hoffnungen mache ich mir natürlich keine mehr... Spaß hat es aber trotzdem gemacht! Ich sag schonmal meinen Glückwunsch an die erwählten Aufrüster.


----------



## Jennifer_w (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe PCGHX-Community,

mein Alienware Aurora ALX ist von 2013 und kommt trotz meiner kontinuierlichen Upgrade-Bemühungen so langsam in die Jahre. 

Folgende Konfiguration habe ich momentan verbaut:

Intel Core i7 4930K 4,2GHz
Alienware X79 0FPV4P
G.Skill TridentX 32GB DDR3 PC3-12800 1600MHz CL7
nVidia Geforce GTX 780 3GB GDDR5
850W Alienware Netzteil
8x Bluray Laufwerk
256GB LiteOn SSD (ehemals System-SSD)
2x1TB Samsung 850 Evo (System und Programme / Spiele)
6TB WD Blue (Daten)

Peripherie:
Logitech MX Master Maus
Logitech K350 Tastatur
Samsung SP-A600B (Full HD-Beamer)

Ich habe bereits den ehemals verbauten RAM ausgetauscht sowie die SSD-Ausstattung etwas erweitert. Als nächstes steht ein Austausch der Grafikkarte an, da die 3GB der GTX 780 zwar noch funktionieren, aber bei neuen Titeln nicht mehr so ganz zeitgemäße Framerates produzieren - und Kingdom Come - Deliverance kommt bald raus! Ich habe schon die beta angespielt, sie läuft bei FullHD nur mit ca. 30FPS, spielbar, aber nicht schön! Unter anderem wegen dieses Titels habe ich die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G als Grafikkarte gewählt.
Momentan läuft der PC über einen FullHD Beamer im Wohnzimmer, allerdings steht bald ein Umzug an, so dass die Projektionsfläche wegfällt und ein Monitor nötig wird. Der 27" iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 passt perfekt, ich brauche keine ultra-hohen FPS, da ich keine Shooter spiele, aber 27" werden mich über den Verlust der Beamer-Fläche hinwegtrösten. Ihr habt das quasi perfekt getimed! 

Hier meine Pimp my PC-Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3x 120mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

[CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkt)]

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkt übrig)

Den CPU-Kühler habe ich etwas ab- und in Klammern gesetzt, da ich mit meiner all-in-one-Wasserkühlung eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin und diese nicht austauschen würde. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren beobachtet, dass ihr, wenn es sinnvoll ist, solche Ausnahmen zugelassen habt. Als Netzteil hätte ich, mit den Pure Wings anstelle der Silent Wings, auch das 500W Pure Power bekommen, allerdings sagt mir der be quiet! PSU calculator, dass ich mit meiner Konfiguration ca. 543W maximalen Wattbedarf habe, das wäre etwas knapp . Ich finde die Idee eines modularen Netzteils an sich sehr gut, da ich mir in ein paar Jahren vorstellen könnte, die Grafikleistung durch eine zweite Grafikkarte im SLI aufzuwerten. Das geht momentan nicht, da das Netzteil von Alienware leider nicht modular ist und kein Stromanschluss für eine zweite Grafikkarte vorhanden ist. Das Netzteil werde ich dann aber, anders dimensioniert, selbst kaufen müssen. Von daher würde ich die letzten zwei Punkte verfallen lassen. Die Silent Wings wiederum sind mir wichtig, ich verspreche mir davon, den PC deutlich leiser zu bekommen. 

Vielen Dank, dass ihr regelmäßig solche Aktionen veranstaltet, es macht Spaß, rum zu tüfteln, das Optimum für seine Konfiguration heraus zu suchen!

Viele Grüße!


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## skettman (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team,



auch ich möchte mich beim diesjährigen Pimp my PC bewerben. Ich bin da so der Bastler Typ und habe eine selbstgebaute Wasserkühlung was natürlich Optisch nicht der Bringer ist, aber um die Grafik zu kühlen nötig. Ich hoffe ich kann mit der Teilnahme einen Top PC daraus machen und wieder etwas Ordnung in das Chaos kommt.



Mein System



CPU: Intel i5 6500K no name Wasserkühler

Mainboard: Asus Z170 A

Ram: 16 GB GSKILL

Grafik: EVGA GTX 780 AMP mit Alphacool

HDD: 500 GB SSD von Crucial

Netzteil: OCZ  600 W

CPU und GPU Wassergekühlt mit einem Wassertank ohne Lüfter ( ja es funzt )

Meine Wünsche im falle des Falles.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## kadney (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch wenn die Erfahrung der vergangenen Jahre (wobei ich 2016 erst garnicht mitgemacht habe) zeigt, dass ich bei der Aktion kein Glück habe, ein weiteres Mal kann man es ja trotzdem versuchen. 

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
auch dieses Jahr gilt ein Dank an euch und an die Sponsoren, die diese Aktion wieder möglich machen.
Einziger Wermutstropfen ist für mich die recht starre Auswahlmöglichkeit, was die Komponenten angeht. Wäre schön, wenn da mehr Flexibilität und Auswahl möglich wäre.

Im letzten Jahr habe ich meinen PC nach langer Zeit im Rahmen des Möglichen etwas aufgerüstet. 
Der Intel C2D E8200 und die Nvidia GTX 260 wurden auf dem Schrank eingemottet und dafür sind ein Intel Xeon E5430 Vierkerner mit Pin Mod und eine AMD HD 7970 reingekommen, die ich beide günstig ergattern konnte. 


Der aktuelle PC sieht wie folgt aus:


Monitor: 19" LG     L1970 HR mit SXGA Auflösung 
Prozessor und Kühler:     Intel Xeon E5430 @2.66 Ghz 
Kühler: Scythe Ninja 2 
Mainboard:    MSI P7N2     Diamond 
Grafikkarte: AMD HD 7970 von Gigabyte 
Arbeitsspeicher: Team     Group Inc. Elite 2x 4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 
SSD: Crucial M550 512GB 
Netzteil: Enermax Modu     82+ EMD425AWT mit 425 Watt 
Gehäuse: Antec Three     Hundred 
Eingabegeräte     (Tastatur): Cherry MX Board 6.0 
Eingabegeräte (Maus):     Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1A 
Optische Laufwerke: TSST TS-H653B DVD Brenner 
Audio-Hardware: PCI-E     "MSI Xtreme Audio Card" (Mainboard Beigabe) 

Und ein aktuelles Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Festplatte ist nach wie vor die abgeklemmte Samsung die ich evtl. irgendwann ersetze, wenn die Festplattenpreise mal wieder gesunken sind.

Eine ausführlichere Hintergrundgeschichte zum PC gibt es in der Bewerbung von 2014.

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Aufrüstaktion:
Da in diesem Jahr, wie schon 2016, leider keine Kombinationspakete von Mainboard + CPU angeboten werden, fällt ein Upgrade der Basis leider flach. Hier wäre es super, wenn man im nächsten Jahr mehr Auswahl anbieten könnte. Z.B. jeweils von Intels und AMDs Mainstreamplattform jeweils eine Kombination aus Mittelklasse Mainboard + Mittelklasse CPU sowie Highend Mainboard + Highend CPU, zum Beispiel ein Paket aus Ryzen 7 1600 / Intel i5 8400 mit einem guten 100-150€ Mainboard oder Ryzen 7 1700x / i7 8700 mit einem guten 200-250€ Mainboard, die dann entsprechend Punkte kosten. Und dann hat man wie 2015 die Wahl zwischen Mainboard + CPU oder halt einer Grafikkarte. Nur mal als allgemeiner Denkanstoß reingeworfen.

Daher habe ich mich dazu entschieden den Grafikkartenpfad zu nehmen und dann im Frühjahr 2018 ein Aufrüsten des Unterbaus in Angriff zu nehmen, wenn sich hoffentlich die DDR4 Preise wieder etwas stabilisiert haben und sowohl das komplette Intel Coffee Lake sowie als auch der Ryzen Nachfolger (Zen+) auf dem Markt sind. Ein passendes Netzteil habe ich bereits hier liegen und mit meiner Wunschkonfiguration hätte ich dann, bis auf den gerade erwähnten Unterbau zzgl. RAM, schon alles zusammen. 


Daher ist mein Zusammenstellung im Rahmen des Konfigurators:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)


Neben dieser Zusammenstellung hätte ich noch eine Traumzusammenstellung, die sich im Falle eines Falles hoffentlich mit Unterstützung der Leute von be quiet! umsetzen ließe: 

Anstelle des Dark Base *Pro* 900 Orange mit der Glasscheibe für 10 Punkte (UVP 250€) würde ich, sofern machbar, lieber das normale Dark Base 900 Orange für *8* Punkte (UVP 200€) nehmen. Von der Wertigkeit eines einzelnen Punktes kommt das sowohl mit der UVP als auch dem Straßenpreis in etwa hin. (~20€ pro Punkt) 

Damit würde meine Traumzusammenstellung dann so aussehen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base *Pro* 900 Orange (10 *8 *Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig) 


Ihr könnt ja mal darüber nachdenken. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Please PCGH, pimp my PC!


----------



## Hardcor3 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team

Hiermit bewerbe Ich mich um das von Ihnen ausgeschriebene PC Menü.
Ich würde mich selbst nicht als Gourmet bezeichnen, aber meine Kenntnisse im Bereich einer optimalen Menüzusammenstellung
sind doch schon in einem Bereich eines Sternes angesiedelt. Ich bin stets mit vollem Elan und Begeisterung dabei mich auf diesem 
Gebiet weiterzubilden.
Zur Zeit sind folgende Menübausteine bei mir in Verwendung, dabei handelt sich aber nicht annährend um Produkte der 
gehobenen Kategorie. Sie lauten wie folgt:

Fractal Design R4 - 3x Be quiet Silent Wings2 140mm - 1x Silent Pure Wing2 PWM 140mm
ASUS M5A97 R2.0
AMD FX 8350 @ 4 GHz 
Termalright Macho HR-02
Corsair DDR3 1600 
ASUS R9 280 Strix @1075 / 5500
Samsung SSD EVO 850 250 GB
Samsung Spinpoint 500 GB
be quiet Pure Power 7 530 Watt 

Aus Ihren vorgeschlagenen Menübausteinen würde Ich wie folgt wählen:
Zur Vorspeise
MSI GTX 1070 um in den absulten Pixel Genuss zukommen mit einem hauch von Antialiasing
Als Zwischengang
3x be quiet Silent Wings3 140mm um eine frische Prise in das ganze zu bringen
Zum Hauptgang
be quiet Pure Power 10 CM 500 stark im Geschmack bring die richtige Würze mit
Zum Dessert
Iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 ergänzt sich wundervoll mit der Vorspeise

Das wäre meine persönliche Menü Wunschvorstellung. 
Hier noch einmal das Ganze übersichtlicher gestaltet


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (22 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (18 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 50 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Hardcor3 

P.S würde mein Menü gerne selbst zu Hause kreieren, wenn es zur Wahl meiner Person kommen würde.

Die Wahl viel auf folgende Komponenten um mein persönliches Limit, dass ich mir beim Hardware kauf
setze nicht zu überziehen, wobei das bei der Grafikkarte notgedrungen sein musste.

Limit Monitor 300 € um die 10€ überschritten grade noch so im grünen Bereich
Limit Graka      350 € um die 110€ drüber geht dann nicht würde wohl eher ne GTX 1060 dann bei mir.
Limit Netzteil 100 € passt voll rein
Limit Lüfter je   20 € ist im Rahmen

Nun wünsch Ich allen die teilgenommen haben noch Glück
und den Jungs der Redaktion eine angenehme Runde beim auswählen der 4 Gewinner


----------



## Xeonmorph2017 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

*Wunschliste:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Derzeit verbaut:*
CPU: AMDFX-6300 6x3,5 Ghz, AM3+ (Produziert beim Zocken mehr Abwärme als mein Heizkörper)
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Röhrt wie ein Matterhorn voller Nilpferdfürze)
ATX-Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43, Sockel AM3+ (Preis/Leistung sehr gut)
RAM: 2 x 4 GB Curcuial Balistix Sport DDR3-1600, CL9 (kommt nicht wirklich aus der DDR)
GraKa: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2 GB GDDR5 (beschleunigt von 0 auf 60 FPS in 0.12 Sekunden)
Midi-Tower: Bitfenix Shinobi USB3.0 (No Window!!!), inkl. 1 x 120 mm Rear-FAN (rechteckiges All-round-Gehäuse ohne Ecken&Kanten)
Netzteil: Sharkoon 500 Watt WPM 500 v2, Teilmodular (ohh ein Knopf, soll ich da mal druffdrücke? Power on - Party on)
HDD: Seagate (SieGeht) Barracuda: 2 x 2 TB, 2 x 1 TB, 1 x 3 TB (bin halt ein Daten-Messi)
FANs: 1 x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM Rev. 2, 120 mm (dreht brav seine Runden und saugt frische Pupsluft ins Gehäuse)
DVD-Brenner: LG GH24NS (wird 0-1 mal pro Jahr verwendet könnt ich auch über Kamin hängen, oder an Weihnachtsbaum)

Möchte ELEX in voller Grafikpracht zocken und den Gegnern volles Pfund auf's Maul geben, hierfür benötige ein PC Upgrade!
Wünsche euch allen Viel Glück.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, endlich. Kurz vor knapp, 5 vor 12, in the 11th hour, gerade noch vor Ladenschluss platze ich hier rein.

Also bei mir schlägt's XIII. Wenn der 7th Guest einen System Shock provoziert, das Syndicate einen auf die Longest Voyage schickt und ich mich mal wieder so richtig Alone In The Dark fühle, dann starte ich die DOSBox und zock mal wieder ein paar alte Klassiker. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich den Curse Of Monkey Island hätte, aber mit meiner Grafikkarte bekomme ich schon fast einen Flashback, wenn die Lüfter mal wieder Full Throttle geben. Unter maximaler Lautstärke werden die Pixel mühsam über den Schirm geschoben, wie die Kisten bei Sokoban. Und dann noch diese Jagged Alliance mit der CPU aus dem Age of Mythology...

...bitte, PCGH, holt mich aus diesem Neverhood bevor ich endgültig ins PC-Spiele-technische Half-Life übergehe!


Meine Auswahl:
------------------
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

_Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 50 (2 Punkte übrig)_



Ja, keine vollen 50... Dazu hätte ich die Silent Loop statt dem Dark Rock nehmen müssen, aber ich bin und bleibe Frischluftfanatiker 



Meine Incredible Machine:
-----------------------------
FX-8370E (ganze 8 (halbechte?) Kerne)
16GB feinster, handgeklöppelter DDR3-RAM
1x antike HD7950 (man beachte bitte die professionelle Anti-Grafikkarten-Absack-Vorrichtung)
Eizo Foris 2421 (immerhin keine 640x480 mehr)
SSD Crucial MX100
2x rotierende Datenspeicher zwecks Vorratsdatenspeicherung (gern auch Pile of Shame genannt)
Corsair 650D Gehäuse
LG DVD-Brenner
BeQuiet E10-CM-500W
Aivia Krypton Nagetier
Logitech G710+ Tastenbrett
Jede Menge Noctua-Lüfter, die so langsam unangenehm rattern, diese Ratten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einbauen würde ich die Teile gerne selbst. Bis auf 2x im Jahr eine Generalreinigung durchführen sehe ich das Innere meines Rechners relativ selten. Hab ihn zwar Anno 1602 (OK, sooo lang ist es vermutlich auch noch nicht her) im Schweiße meines Angesichts liebevoll aus Einzelteilen sein Leben eingehaucht, aber seitdem eher selten was geändert, chronischer Geldmangel sei Dank. Aber mit ein wenig "Starthilfe" könnte ich endlich mal wieder was Zeitgemäßes daraus machen 


Liebe Grüße aus der Homeworld
Kusanar


PS: Wer hat alle Spieleklassiker im Text gefunden?  Und wer hat die auch noch alle durchgezockt?  Ja, du? Echt? Du Nerd  Willkommen im Club der "Old Farts" 

PPS: Ich geh jetzt noch eine Runde an den Hardwaregott beten. "Erlöse mich von der miesen Hardware! Denn dein ist die Macht!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie-ciara (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank, dass Ihr diese wundervolle Aktion dieses Jahr wieder durchführt.

*Mein System*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Was bisher geschah
*
Seit einigen Jahren nutze ich nun den oben beschriebenen PC für sämtliche Anwendungen. 
Die Hauptkomponenten (wie Mainboard, CPU & Grafikkarte) habe ich 2013 aufgerüstet. Anderes habe ich mit der Zeit nachgekauft. 
Das Gehäuse habe ich schon etwas länger. Das habe ich mit Dämmmatten ausgekleidet und mit 2 weiteren Lüftern (Silent Wings von bequiet!) bestückt. Zusätzlich habe ich das Gehäuse auf einer Schaummatte stehen. Durch diese Modifikationen ist es nun angenehm leise geworden.
Im Prinzip läuft das System sehr stabil und reicht für Office-Anwendungen usw. vollkommen aus. 
Da die Anforderungen der Spiele aber stets rasant steigen, kann hier vor allem meine Grafikkarte schon seit einiger Zeit nicht wirklich mithalten. 
Durch die magere Speicherkapazität (sagen wir 3,5 GB & ein paar zerquetschte), wird es schwierig aktuelle Spiele flüssig & in guter Qualität darzustellen.



*So soll es werden

Grafikkarte:    MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:   be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse:           be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor:            iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWwyIbpcP9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Deshalb möchte ich mir mit dieser fantastischen Aktion von euch, meinen Traum von einer sehr guten High-End-Grafikkarte verwirklichen. 
Mit der GTX 1080 hätte ich für längere Zeit genug Leistung für alle Games die aktuell im Handel sind, bzw. auch für die, die in nächster Zukunft erscheinen werden. Denn genau hier liegt nämlich zurzeit mein sogenanntes „bottle-neck“. 
Der Flaschenhals also, der mein System ausbremst und mir die maximale Performance der Spiele verwehrt.


Zur weiteren Auswahl steht, oh wie schön, dieses wunderschöne Dark Base Pro 900 Gehäuse von bequiet!. 
Also wirklich!!!  
Dieses Case ist doch einfach nur ein Traum. Es sieht perfekt aus, hat viele tolle Features und erfüllt alles was ich mir für ein Gehäuse wünsche. Voller Eleganz, jedoch nicht zu protzig, erstrahlt es im schlichten schwarz. Orange Zierleisten runden dieses edle und wunderschöne Gehäuse ab. Diese perfekte Base hat mir sofort nach Erscheinen gefallen und ist seit jeher mein Traum, der dank euch nun endlich wahr werden könnte.

Ich würde mich wirklich riesig freuen, wenn ich meine Komponenten in diesen Tower einbauen könnte.

Drei Lüfter sind in diesem bereits sehr leisen Gehäuse installiert. Passend dazu kann ich meine vorhandenen 2 bequiet! Lüfter ebenfalls hier montieren.

Ein neues Netzteil brauche ich aktuell nicht, da meines noch recht neu ist und seinen Dienst sehr zuverlässig tut.

Alles in allem hätte ich also ein Top-Gehäuse und ein perfektes Kühlsystem inkl. Netzteil von dem Markenausrüster bequiet!.


Zusätzlich vergrößert mir der Monitor von iiyama G-Master die Arbeits- und Spielfläche deutlich von 23“ auf gigantische 27“! 
Ich hätte also von der fantastischen Grafik sogar noch viel mehr im Blick als bisher.
Mit meinem vorhandenes Board & die CPU wäre das System für mich perfekt. Ich könnte nicht glücklicher sein…



*Vielen Dank noch mal an alle die das hier ermöglicht haben!!!*


----------



## Alaine91 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH - Team, 

mein Freund hat bereits am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen - siehe Beitrag 880 - jetzt möchte ich auch mein Glück versuchen. 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)

Komponenten meines jetzigen PCs:

Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 DirectCU II
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy
Monitor: 10 Jahre alter ACER, 1366x768 Pixel, 19", Modell X193W

Eigentlich sollte die Grafikkarte gegen die "alte" Grafikkarte (MSI GTX 780 Gaming) von meinem Freund ausgetauscht werden, leider hatte die Grafikkarte andere Pläne und ruht nun in Frieden. 

Ich drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen


----------



## kero-sin (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ans PCGH-Team und an die Community,

ich hätte euch gerne ausführlich Honig um den Mund geschmiert und versucht mich originell zu bewerben. 
Leider habe ich 30 Min. vor Ende der Aktion keine Zeit mehr dafür..
Allerdings könnte ich das im Gewinnfall natürlich nachholen 

Ich wünsche mir:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Black (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 50 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:

CPU:  AMD FX-6350
CPU-Kühler:  Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct
MB:  ASUS M5A97 R2.0
Graka:  MSI GeForce GTX 960 4G
NT:  Hamburg 530W
RAM:  TeamGroup 16GB
SanDisk 240GB SSD + Toshiba 500GB HDD
Gehäuse:  Zalman Z5
Monitor:  hp Pavilion 23xi

vielen Dank für die Aktion!!


----------



## Kusanar (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Der 18. ist rum... Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und möge euch der Hardwaregott gnädig sein!


----------



## Spone (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Viel Glück an alle

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wünsche ich auch allen Teilnehmern 

Bei Dir drücke ich sogar etwas mehr die Daumen, nachdem ich gesehen hab, was du da drin hast


----------



## ForceOne (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bisschen aufgeregt bin ich nun doch.

Drücke allen die Daumen, bei manchen Beiträgen muss man hoffen, dass die Regeln nicht ganz so eng gesehen werden und auch ohne Bild die Teilnahme akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da muss ich ehrlich sein, wer die Teilnahmeregeln nicht liest, oder nicht passend umsetzt, ist halt raus.
Das gilt sowohl für Bilder, als auch für die Regeln bzgl. "aus jeder Kategorie muss etwas gewählt sein".

Hier wird von der Redaktion und den Sponsoren etwas geboten, dafür kann man dan auch ein Minimum an Eigeninitiative erwarten. Sonst wärs ja echt Mumpitz.


----------



## Gianni79 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehe ich auch so.
Viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## wwwnutzer (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Viel Glück an alle!

Es ist aber ziemlich interessant zu sehen wie viele noch mit alten CPUs spielen aber dennoch lieber erstmal eine Grafikkarte ala 1070/1080/ti zu nehmen statt das Kernsystem erst mal hoch zurüsten. Auch meinen betagten i7 2600k habe ich jetzt öfter gesehen bzw Sandy Bridge allgemein, schön zu sehen das man nicht allein ist^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wobei eben auch das Aufrüsten da mit dieser Pimp-My-PC-2017-Aktion leider ja zum teil erhebliche finanzielle Investitionen mit sich ziehen würde; denn das Mainboard allein bringt einem rel. wenig, und die CPU und der RAM sind nicht gerade günstig.

Wenn den Leuten da das Geld fehlt, bringt einem dieser Weg also nichts.

Allerdings ist für mich die Kombination von 1080Ti mit ner Plattform unterhalb von nem Sandy i7 auch fraglich, sofern nicht mindestens WQHD-Bildschirme dran hängen. Aber das müsste man dann auch speziell sehen.

Ansonsten bzgl. alter Plattform, ich habe noch immer 3 Systeme mit Sockel 1366 hier, deren Leistung würde mir immer noch reichen (wobei ich die OC-technisch so treten kann, dass die fast auf das Niveau eines Xeon E3 1231V3 kommen). Allerdings ist mir der Kühlungsaufwand und Stromverbrauch für den PC unterm Schreibtisch zu hoch  Aber mit so ner CPU kann man selbst heute noch durchaus spielen, udn gerad ebei Auflösungen über fHD ist sowas selten eine Bremse. Ok 1366 hat dann noch en Vorteil, dass man sogar günstig an 6-Kerner kommt und damit in modernen Titeln sogar wieder sehr weit vorn mitspielt, aber es gibt eben weiterhin Nachteile.
Zum wegwerfen aber auch zu schade


----------



## Blom (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



wwwnutzer schrieb:


> Es ist aber ziemlich interessant zu sehen wie viele noch mit alten CPUs spielen aber dennoch lieber erstmal eine Grafikkarte ala 1070/1080/ti zu nehmen statt das Kernsystem erst mal hoch zurüsten. Auch meinen betagten i7 2600k habe ich jetzt öfter gesehen bzw Sandy Bridge allgemein, schön zu sehen das man nicht allein ist^^



Alles ab 2500k reicht ja auch locker zum zocken^^
Wenn Vulkan/DX12 gut umgesetzt ist laufen auch wesentlich schlechtere CPUs wie Butter.
Der C2Q 2,4ghz den ich mit meiner RX480 mal gepaart hatte, lief wunderbar in DOOM


----------



## Kusanar (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



wwwnutzer schrieb:


> Es ist aber ziemlich interessant zu sehen wie viele noch mit alten CPUs spielen aber dennoch lieber erstmal eine Grafikkarte ala 1070/1080/ti zu nehmen statt das Kernsystem erst mal hoch zurüsten. Auch meinen betagten i7 2600k habe ich jetzt öfter gesehen bzw Sandy Bridge allgemein, schön zu sehen das man nicht allein ist^^



Tja, manche (wie ich) würden die Aktion nützen, um dem System mal einem kompletten Refresh zu unterziehen. Und da die Grafikkarte momentan der teuerste Einzelposten wäre, habe ich mich eben dafür entschieden. Einen Ryzen + passendem Board bekomme ich definitiv günstiger als eine GTX1080. 
Von daher also nicht ganz so sinnlos, wie du vielleicht denkst.

Mal davon abgesehen würde bei meiner HD7950 selbst ein "Nur-Grafikkarte-Update" massig Geschwindigkeitszuwachs bieten...


----------



## stahlschnips (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei eben auch das Aufrüsten da mit dieser Pimp-My-PC-2017-Aktion leider ja zum teil erhebliche finanzielle Investitionen mit sich ziehen würde; denn das Mainboard allein bringt einem rel. wenig, und die CPU und der RAM sind nicht gerade günstig.



Das Problem sehe ich auch ein Stück weit. Rein finanziell ist die Wahl eines Mainboards relativ zu einer der Grafikkarten natürlich kaum sinnvoll.  Alleine deswegen dürften sich schon überproportional viele für eine GPU entschieden haben. Ob allerdings Upgrade Vorhaben bei der eine GTX 1080 (ti) auf Prä-Sandy-Bridge CPUs losgelassen wird Sinn im Rahmen der Aktion machen ist ja wieder eine andere Sache.

Wir werden sehen. Auch von mir allen Teilnehmenden viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit den neuen Komponenten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Bisschen aufgeregt bin ich nun doch.


Die Spannung steigt, ich seh schon den grandiosen Bildschirm vor mir, 
die schnelle und sparsame Grafikkarte werkeln und Kühler und Lüfter 
endlich für wirklichen silent Betrieb sorgen. Ach, wäre das schööön

Danken wir den drei Spenderfirmen für die Aktion. Schöne Sache. Und 
natürlich ein extra Lob für Stephan und seinen Einsatz. Und jetzt nur noch
allen viel Glück. 



stahlschnips schrieb:


> Rein finanziell ist die Wahl eines  Mainboards relativ zu einer der Grafikkarten natürlich kaum sinnvoll.


Stephan hat die Punkteauswahl sehr gut abgestimmt. Schau Dir die Preise
der Produkte und die verbrauchten Punkte an. Es ist immer ungefähr ein
Punkt für 20-25,-€


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Stahl, wie ich schon sagte, kann das im Falle von Nehalem noch sinnig sein, bei CPUs die noch am FSB hängen ist das wohl eher ein Fall für die "Zukunft" denn die Leistung ist de Fakto nur selten nutzbar.
Andererseits ist die Frage, ob diese Leute dann wirklich bei z.B. C2Q bleiben, oder ob diese sich dann beispielsweise einen Haswell als Gebraucht-Unterbau besorgen, da dessen Preise eh schon gen Keller rutschen.
Das wäre schon eher passend für ne so starke Karte.

Wir Diskutieren da aber dann schon recht komplexe Upgrade-Wege.


----------



## Lukasoid (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Von mir auch viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer! Ich hab auch nen Sandy Bridge (2500K) und hab mich gierigerweise für eine 1080 TI entschieden xD Ich würde die Karte vor allem für meine Blender Animationen nutzen so dass die Leistung hoffentlich trotzdem voll ausgeschöpft wird. So ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht! Mein Mainboard bietet die Möglichkeit auf nen etwas moderneren Ivy Bridge zu upgraden sollte zB. PCIe 2.0 nen Bottleneck sein (Wäre dann PCIe 3.0). Ich denke die 11 GB Speicher alleine würden aber auch schon nen riesen Unterschied für mich machen. Ich hänge mal eine kleine Animation an um zu zweigen was ich mit Blender genau mache. Wobei die noch ziemlich simpel ist. Das ist ein spekulatives Fluchtsystem eines Hyperloop!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das ist aber schon sehr speziell 
Halt nicht typisch Gaming


----------



## stahlschnips (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Andererseits ist die Frage, ob diese Leute dann wirklich bei z.B. C2Q bleiben, oder ob diese sich dann beispielsweise einen Haswell als Gebraucht-Unterbau besorgen, da dessen Preise eh schon gen Keller rutschen.
> Das wäre schon eher passend für ne so starke Karte.



Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke weil ich auf einem alten Lynnfield sitze. Man kann das natürlich nicht verhindern aber so richtig in das Konzept passt es damit ja auch nicht mehr. De Facto tauscht man damit den ganzen PC aus.


----------



## Lukasoid (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Jop, hab es auch in meiner Bewerbung erwähnt sollte mich das irgendwie disqualifizieren. Ich hab kein Spiel das ne 1080 Ti ausreizen würde und auch nur nen 1080p Monitor. Ich glaube aber Games und Videoproduktion sind mittlerweile schon so verwoben dass PCGH sich auch PC Games & Video Hardware nennen könnte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das geht mir genauso, ohne DSR bekomme ich nicht mal die 1060 ausgelastet.


----------



## Flautze (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Was ich immer ein wenig schade finde bei der Aktion ist, dass man nur GTX-Grafikkarten nehmen kann, aber dann kein G-sync Monitor dabei ist sondern nur Freesync. Passt halt nicht wirklich zusammen. Ist aber schon die letzten 3 Jahre so gewesen. Aber wie heißt das noch gleich: Einem geschenkten Gaul ... 

Wünsche auf diesem Wege auch nochmal allen Viel Erfolg. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da muss ich ehrlich sein, wer die  Teilnahmeregeln nicht liest, oder nicht passend umsetzt, ist halt raus.
> Das gilt sowohl für Bilder, als auch für die Regeln bzgl. "aus jeder Kategorie muss etwas gewählt sein".
> 
> Hier wird von der Redaktion und den Sponsoren etwas geboten, dafür kann  man dan auch ein Minimum an Eigeninitiative erwarten. Sonst wärs ja echt  Mumpitz.



Stimme hier mit Chris-W201-Fan überein. Wer sich die Regeln nicht ordentlich durchliest und enstsprechend alle Anforderungen erfüllt (Foto vergessen, nicht alle Komponenten gewählt) hat halt Pech gehabt. Wenn man nicht alles gewählt hat war beim Kopiertext ja sogar noch ein Hinweis a la: Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder Gehäuse.


----------



## Unreal (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da muss ich ehrlich sein, wer die Teilnahmeregeln nicht liest, oder nicht passend umsetzt, ist halt raus.
> Das gilt sowohl für Bilder, als auch für die Regeln bzgl. "aus jeder Kategorie muss etwas gewählt sein".
> 
> Hier wird von der Redaktion und den Sponsoren etwas geboten, dafür kann man dan auch ein Minimum an Eigeninitiative erwarten. Sonst wärs ja echt Mumpitz.




Dass sehe ich anders(wohl auch weil es mich betriffdt) ... Ich habe habe keine Verwendung für die Ressourcen,
warum muss ich sie dann wählen? Das wäre entgegen des Grundsatzes zur Ressourcenschonung.
Würde ich dadurch einen Punktevorteil erhalten, den ich anders nutze :Okay - raus, 
Aber sonst? Was soll ich Besitz Anhäufung veranstalten auch wenn es geschenkt ist?


----------



## TJW65 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So,
nun war gestern offizielles ende zum einreichen der "Anträge auf ein Upgrade"
weshalb ich hier noch einmal alle Menschen die Teilgenommen haben VIEL GLÜCK wünschen möchte! 

Allerdings habe ich auch eine Frage an alle, da ich gerne ein aktiver Teilnehmer dieser Gemeinschaft werden möchte, möchte ich gerne noch wissen, wie man eigene Beiträge erstellen kann, damit die Community darauf antworten kann.
Ich habe dieser Funktion leider noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann brauchst du ja nicht mitmachen; Regeln sind dafür da, damit man diese umsetzt. Punkt.
Ich kann meinem Kunden auch nicht sagen, ich verbaue nur 50% der Menge an Kunststoff die im Vertrag stehen, weil ich die Umwelt schonen will 

Ich bräuchte auch keinen neuen CPU-Kühler und auch keine neue GPU, trotzdem habe ich etwas ausgewählt, weil die Regeln es vorgeben.
Der CPU-Kühle rist dann sicherlich nicht so eine Recourcenverschwendung, da mein alter ja auch wo anders Verwendung findet, Notfalls indem ich den jemandem schenke. Bei der GPU ist die aktuelle eh schon einmal der "Verwertung" von der Schippe gesprungen. Die war schon ein Fall für die Tonne.
Wahrscheinlich würde eine der GPUs aus meiner Sammlung dann ebenfalls ein Geschenk, in dem Fall dann für meinen Freund 3 Häuser weiter, der noch mit einer HD6850 spielen muss. Der freut sich sicherlich über ne GTX960 (als Beispiel)


----------



## hugolost (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bräuchte z.b kein Monitor aber ich hab einen ausgewählt den dann im fall der Fälle mein Sohn bekommen soll. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So muss dass auch sein.
Aber sag mal, kenne ich deinen Mick nicht aus dem HWL?


----------



## Kamano (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



TJW65 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch eine Frage an alle, da ich gerne ein aktiver Teilnehmer dieser Gemeinschaft werden möchte, möchte ich gerne noch wissen, wie man eigene Beiträge erstellen kann, damit die Community darauf antworten kann.
> Ich habe dieser Funktion leider noch nicht gefunden.


Links oben und unten der Themenliste findest Du einen blauen Button "Thema erstellen". Wenn der Button noch fehlt, musst Du eventuell auch erst ein paar Antworten schreiben oder eine Weile verstreichen lassen, damit dies für Dich freigeschaltet wird. Manche Foren halten das so um Spam vorzubeugen.

P.S. Du musst Dich außerdem dafür in einem Unterforum aufhalten. Nur Mods können die Themensammlungen erstellen, deshalb gibts im obersten Forum keinen Button an der Stelle für uns User.


----------



## hugolost (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So muss dass auch sein.
> Aber sag mal, kenne ich deinen Mick nicht aus dem HWL?


So sieht es aus. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## explorer0 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hätte schon länger auf diesem Forum registriert sein müssen, denn der konstruktive Umgang fördert mein Intellekt. Was die Verlosung angeht so wird es sicherlich fair verlaufen. Da ich jedoch ambitionierte Pläne mit den gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten habe bin ich ehrlich gesagt momentan bisschen aufgeregt über den Wahlausgang..


----------



## Kusanar (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



explorer0 schrieb:


> ...bin ich ehrlich gesagt momentan bisschen aufgeregt über den Wahlausgang..



Die Wahl ist doch schon vorbei. Jamaika ist im Anrollen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



explorer0 schrieb:


> *Ich hätte schon länger auf diesem Forum registriert sein müssen, denn der konstruktive Umgang fördert mein Intellekt.* Was die Verlosung angeht so wird es sicherlich fair verlaufen. Da ich jedoch ambitionierte Pläne mit den gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten habe bin ich ehrlich gesagt momentan bisschen aufgeregt über den Wahlausgang..






Ich frag dich nochmal in nem Monat.


----------



## explorer0 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Die Wahl ist doch schon vorbei. Jamaika ist im Anrollen



Ja das ist eine mögliche Analogie


----------



## drebbin (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bin mal so direkt und wünsche zwei Neu-Angemeldeten und zwei länger aktiven Forumsmitgliedern viel Erfolg.


----------



## Todde (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aufgeregt sind wohl alle die mitmachen 

beste Grüße und viel Glück allen !


----------



## big-maec (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aufgeregt weniger, Neugierig eher.  Weiß zwar nicht wie der Gewinner ausgewählt wird aber wenn man alles berücksichtigt wie Texte lesen, Bilder oder Videos anschauen, Konfiguration und Wünsche. Dann kommt einiges zusammen. Finde es dann eine Super große Leistung den Gewinner zu ermitteln.


----------



## Todde (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das stimmt wohl, ist ne menge Arbeit und viel zu lesen...R.E.S.P.E.C.T. den Redakteuren


----------



## Sir Demencia (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bezüglich "alte" PC's. Also ich kann hier keine "alten" Systeme finden. Ist doch alles topmodern. Der einzige PC, den ich hier finden kann und der eine Aufrüstung vertragen könnte, wäre meiner. 

Zum Thema Hardware, die man nicht braucht: Ich brauche z.B. keinen neuen Monitor. Habe trotzem einen ausgesucht. Und mir gefiel meine Idee, den hier im Forum dann zu versteigern und im Anschluss daran eine kleine Umfrage zu starten an welche Hilfsorganisation das eingenommene Geld gespendet werden soll.
Derjenige, der den Monitor dann bekommt, zahlt sicher deutlich weniger, als bei einem regulären Einkauf und freut sich somit. Ich freue mich über eine coole neue GraKa und weiter wird mit der Kohle noch was Gutes unterstützt. 

Aber davon ab. Jetzt ist doch der schönste Zeitpunkt der ganzen Aktion. Alle sind gespannt und hoffen und sind guter Dinge. 
Drücke allen die Daumen


----------



## ForceOne (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich aktualisiere hier öfter auf der Arbeit als ich sollte


----------



## Aganyur (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schlimm, oder? 
Hab in den Teilnahmebedingungen leider auch nix von nem Zeitraum für die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner gelesen, aber wird schon einige Arbeit sein, also wohl bis Montag gedulden


----------



## Salatsauce45 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Falls Stephan Hilfe bei der Wahl braucht, ich kann gerne helfen


----------



## SneakyP (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Weiß einer wo die Gewinner Kund gegeben werden?
Hier im Forum doch nicht??

Ja, dass wird sicherlich etwas dauern, den Gewinner zu ermitteln... umso spannender wird es.

Grüße
SneakyP


----------



## HorstPferdinand (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gewinner werden hier im Forum per PN und/oder über die im Account hinterlegte E-mail informiert.


----------



## Aganyur (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hab gerade mal geschaut, letztes Jahr hat's knapp ne Woche gedauert bis die Gewinner im ursprünglichen Beitrag standen... Leider waren die Links zu den Posts nicht mehr aktuell, so dass man keine Ahnung hat, was di geschrieben haben um zu gewinnen  Also viiiel Geduld


----------



## big-maec (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Aganyur schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geschaut, letztes Jahr hat's knapp ne Woche gedauert bis die Gewinner im ursprünglichen Beitrag standen... Leider waren die Links zu den Posts nicht mehr aktuell, so dass man keine Ahnung hat, was di geschrieben haben um zu gewinnen  Also viiiel Geduld



Hier gibts was zu lesen.
Pimp my PC 2016 - Drebbin


----------



## SneakyP (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

O-Ha und hier seine Bewerbung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...unsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-103.html#post8501833


----------



## ZeXes (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eins ist ganz klar, ich werde nicht gewinnen.., ich habe zwar nen großen Text geschrieben, warum ich nötig hätte,
aber ich habe gerade erst die Bewerbungen vom letzten Jahr angesehen und bereue es, dass ich das nicht gemacht habe,
bevor ich meine Bewerbung abgeschickt habe.

Anscheinend sind Geschichten, Gedichte das was die PCGH Redkateure begehren und meins ist eher eine aneinanderreihung von
Problemen, die mit einem PC zur Zeit habe. (Monitor geht an und aus, Grafikkarte mit 1GB VRAM zu schwach für The witcher 3 . netzteil ist ein chinaböller ect.)

Weiß ich jetzt wenigstens für nächstes Jahr bescheid, 
wünsche alle anderen  viel Erfolg !


----------



## HorstPferdinand (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Na die 1080 hat es ja nicht lange gehalten im System von Drebbin =D


----------



## drebbin (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



HorstPferdinand schrieb:


> Na die 1080 hat es ja nicht lange gehalten im System von Drebbin =D


Lag aber auch nur daran das ich die Vega64 ebenfalls gewonnen habe [emoji38]

Wenn Asus nur endlich Mal die Custom Vega liefern würde, ich werde laufend vertröstet :/


----------



## big-maec (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



drebbin schrieb:


> Lag aber auch nur daran das ich die Vega64 ebenfalls gewonnen habe http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji38.png
> 
> Wenn Asus nur endlich Mal die Custom Vega liefern würde, ich werde laufend vertröstet :/



Ein Glückspilz 

Gluck kann man lernen oder die 4 Gluckspilz-Grundsatze - Zeitbluten


----------



## HorstPferdinand (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da ist aber jemand als Kind in den Kessel mit dem Glück gefallen!


----------



## ZeXes (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das größte was ich mal gewonnen haben war ein kabelloses Headset von Tritton. Wert 180€ 

Liegt aber nur in der Ecke, weil für mich etwas zu schwer und immer wieder Verbindungsabbrüche hat.
Zudem hat mein 20€ Headset Fatality irgendwie eine bessere Soundqualität.

Habt ihr sonst mal was im Inet oder bei Gewinnspielen etwas gewonnen?,


----------



## big-maec (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



HorstPferdinand schrieb:


> Da ist aber jemand als Kind in den Kessel mit dem Glück gefallen!



Bezogen auf Pimp my PC 2016 war das kein Glück sondern drebbin hat es sich wirklich verdient. Für das was  drebbin geschrieben hat er auf jeden Fall mein R.E.S.P.E.K.T . Meine Geschichte als Elektroniker würde so aussehen ->  YouTube YouTube


----------



## Jason1 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Eins ist ganz klar, ich werde nicht gewinnen.., ich habe zwar nen großen Text geschrieben, warum ich nötig hätte,
> aber ich habe gerade erst die Bewerbungen vom letzten Jahr angesehen und bereue es, dass ich das nicht gemacht habe,
> bevor ich meine Bewerbung abgeschickt habe.


Ach, ich finde am besten ist immer noch _"Be yourself"_.  Klar, manche machen eher originelle Sachen, andere gehen wiederum tabellarisch vor und wieder andere schreiben einfach nur kurz das sie gerne gewinnen wollen...aber wer weiß schon genau was jetzt wie genau dazu führt ob man nun gewinnt, oder auch nicht. Vielleicht schmeißen sie ja einfach eine Erdnuss in einen Käfig voller durchnummerierter Eichhörnchen und welches davon sich  die Nuss grabscht, dessen Post gewinnt.


----------



## ZeXes (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Jason1 schrieb:


> Ach, ich finde am besten ist immer noch _"Be yourself"_.  Klar, manche machen eher originelle Sachen, andere gehen wiederum tabellarisch vor und wieder andere schreiben einfach nur kurz das sie gerne gewinnen wollen...aber wer weiß schon genau was jetzt wie genau dazu führt ob man nun gewinnt, oder auch nicht. Vielleicht schmeißen sie ja einfach eine Erdnuss in einen Käfig voller durchnummerierter Eichhörnchen und welches davon sich  die Nuss grabscht, dessen Post gewinnt.



Mein Post war jetzt auch nicht gemeint, ala "beleidigte Leberwurst", am Ende gehts sehr vielen so.. . Auch in einem PC Hardware Forum gibts viele Menschen mit eher veralteter Technik, womit man neue Spiele nicht mehr spielen kann. Da bin ich kein Einzelfall

Drücke daher allen die Daumen und versuche nächstes Jahr eine ausgefallenere Bewerbung zu schreiben.


----------



## Drakor (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Stell dir vor du hättest eigentlich eine Grafikkarte, die das könnte, aber bei JEDEM Spiel nach einer gewissen Zeit abstürzt und je länger die läuft desto schneller passiert es. Geld für ne Graka ausgegeben, die nicht richtig läuft. Besser als kein Geld dafür aus zu geben und veraltete Techniken zu haben.

Es gibt gefühlt immer jemanden den es was das angeht schlechter geht. 

Falls ich gewinne, hätte ich genug Geld übrig für ne neue CPU, Mainboard und RAM. Und da wird erst mal fett aufgerüstet


----------



## Vykynger (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Eins ist ganz klar, ich werde nicht gewinnen.., ich habe zwar nen großen Text geschrieben, warum ich nötig hätte,
> aber ich habe gerade erst die Bewerbungen vom letzten Jahr angesehen und bereue es, dass ich das nicht gemacht habe,
> bevor ich meine Bewerbung abgeschickt habe.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass sie sich einfach per Zufallsgenerator Bewerbungen ausgeben lassen werden und dann durschauen, ob die Bewerbungen ansprechend sind. Bei der Masse an Bewerbungen wird die Redaktion sicherlich nicht alle durchgehen, sich Vorteile bei jedem einzelnen Notieren und am Schluss die besten herrausfiltern. Das wäre ein enormer Aufwand. Wenn du also nicht gewonnen hast, dann lag das vermutlich daran, dass du einfach Pech hattest.


----------



## Aganyur (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aber wäre doch auch mal ne Idee für die Kandidatenauswahl:
Der Älteste
Der Kreativste
Der Billigste
Der Langsamste
... was fallen einem sonst noch für Kategorien ein?

Wobei man sagen muss, dass sowas wie der Älteste oder der Billigste schwierig nachzuvollziehen sind, wenn man nicht viiiiiel mehr Arbeit reinsteckt... Von wegen Überprüfbarkeit und so... 
Von daher ist glaub ich das "nach subjektiven Kriterien" die beste und praktikabelste Art...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Aganyur schrieb:


> Aber wäre doch auch mal ne Idee für die Kandidatenauswahl:
> Der Älteste
> Der Kreativste
> Der Billigste
> ...




Warum nicht die South Park Methode?

YouTube


----------



## Kamano (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja, ist schwierig. Die gammeligsten PCs kann man ja schlecht überprüfen, viele dürften noch ne alte WinXP Kiste noch im Keller haben zum vorzeigen. Außerdem passt moderne Hardware ja kaum noch zu den alten Geräten. 



Vykynger schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass sie sich einfach per Zufallsgenerator Bewerbungen ausgeben lassen werden und dann durschauen, ob die Bewerbungen ansprechend sind. Bei der Masse an Bewerbungen wird die Redaktion sicherlich nicht alle durchgehen, sich Vorteile bei jedem einzelnen Notieren und am Schluss die besten herrausfiltern. Das wäre ein enormer Aufwand. Wenn du also nicht gewonnen hast, dann lag das vermutlich daran, dass du einfach Pech hattest.



Das glaube ich auch. Ist schon ne Menge Holz zum Durchlesen und Kreativität stand auch nicht in der Aufgabenbeschreibung. Ansonsten hätte ich vielleicht was Hübsches gemalt  (in MS Paint natürlich  ).


----------



## obi85 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

die auswahlkriterien werden wohl ein Mysterium bleiben...
Will jetzt hier keinen persönlich angreifen, aber wenn ich so lese wer sich hier bewirbt, ist es teilweise schon fast frech.
Haben selber n 2000€ PC (grob überschlagen) mit 2TB an SSD´s und 32GB ram, und wollen dann noch was geschenkt haben....
Bin mir aber auch fast sicher, dass so jemand nicht ausgewählt wird, da das PCGH Team sicherlich den Gewinnern eine wirkliche Freude machen will.
Wecher Ferrari Fahrer wird schon aus dem Häuschen sein, wenn er n Satz Reifen gewinnt, für seinen Supersportler.
Da ist es doch viel schöner nem 1.6er Golf fahrer nen 2.0Turbo motor zu schenken.


----------



## cbladep (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



obi85 schrieb:


> die auswahlkriterien werden wohl ein Mysterium bleiben...
> Will jetzt hier keinen persönlich angreifen, aber wenn ich so lese wer sich hier bewirbt, ist es teilweise schon fast frech.
> Haben selber n 2000€ PC (grob überschlagen) mit 2TB an SSD´s und 32GB ram, und wollen dann noch was geschenkt haben....
> Bin mir aber auch fast sicher, dass so jemand nicht ausgewählt wird, da das PCGH Team sicherlich den Gewinnern eine wirkliche Freude machen will.
> ...




Genau das gleiche habe ich mir auch bei manchen Post´s gedacht....aber ich glaube es zählt gleiches Recht für alle.
Sonst könnte man sich auch fragen warum reiche immer reicher werden und arme immer ärmer.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



obi85 schrieb:


> die auswahlkriterien werden wohl ein Mysterium bleiben...
> Will jetzt hier keinen persönlich angreifen, aber wenn ich so lese wer sich hier bewirbt, ist es teilweise schon fast frech.
> Haben selber n 2000€ PC (grob überschlagen) mit 2TB an SSD´s und 32GB ram, und wollen dann noch was geschenkt haben....
> Bin mir aber auch fast sicher, dass so jemand nicht ausgewählt wird, da das PCGH Team sicherlich den Gewinnern eine wirkliche Freude machen will.
> ...



Vielleicht wird ja auch nach Sinnhaftigkeit eines gepimpten PCs entschieden. Jeder gefühlt zweite hier will eine 1080 TI auf einen FX spannen. Ob das mal Sinn macht, darf bezweifelt werden. Da geh ich eher mal davon aus, dass die meisten die TI sofort für gutes Geld verkaufen werden.


----------



## big-maec (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



obi85 schrieb:


> die auswahlkriterien werden wohl ein Mysterium bleiben...
> Will jetzt hier keinen persönlich angreifen, aber wenn ich so lese wer sich hier bewirbt, ist es teilweise schon fast frech.
> Haben selber n 2000€ PC (grob überschlagen) mit 2TB an SSD´s und 32GB ram, und wollen dann noch was geschenkt haben....
> Bin mir aber auch fast sicher, dass so jemand nicht ausgewählt wird, da das PCGH Team sicherlich den Gewinnern eine wirkliche Freude machen will.
> ...



Die Auswahlkriterien sind eigentlich kein Mysterium. Wer die beste Bewerbung abgibt wird Ausgewählt. Denke mal nach dem Motto " ohne Fleiß kein Preis". Bei mir passte es vorne und hinten auch nicht wollte eigentlich mehr machen. Übers Jahr hatte ichs vergessen und zum Schluß fehlte die Zeit. Naja jetzt kann man sich wieder ein Jahr vorbereiten.


----------



## drebbin (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



big-maec schrieb:


> Bezogen auf Pimp my PC 2016 war das kein Glück sondern drebbin hat es sich wirklich verdient. Für das was  drebbin geschrieben hat er auf jeden Fall mein R.E.S.P.E.K.T . Meine Geschichte als Elektroniker würde so aussehen ->  YouTube YouTube



Dankeschön für das Kompliment 
Hat auch knapp 2 Tage gedauert bis ich meine PC-Hardware sinnvoll in eine Geschichte umwandeln konnte^^
Da fällt mir ein...ein neues Kreuzworträtsel wäre mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Ex3cut3r (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



obi85 schrieb:


> die auswahlkriterien werden wohl ein Mysterium bleiben...
> Will jetzt hier keinen persönlich angreifen, aber wenn ich so lese wer sich hier bewirbt, ist es teilweise schon fast frech.
> Haben selber n 2000€ PC (grob überschlagen) mit 2TB an SSD´s und 32GB ram, und wollen dann noch was geschenkt haben....
> Bin mir aber auch fast sicher, dass so jemand nicht ausgewählt wird, da das PCGH Team sicherlich den Gewinnern eine wirkliche Freude machen will.
> ...



 
Glaube auch nicht, das ich etwas gewinne, aber ich dachte mir mal wieso nicht wenigstens probieren? Und was soll ich tuen? Mein PC sieht nun mal so aus. Soll ich alles abbauen, und ein 17" dahinstellen nur damit ich "ärmer" aussehe? Von "betteln" halte ich nichts.


----------



## ForceOne (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Über einen Gewinn wird sich hier jeder freuen, egal ob er 20.000 € oder 200 € für seine Kiste ausgegeben hat. Ich gönne es auch jedem und hier wird auch kaum einer darauf angewiesen sein. Mir hat es schon Spaß gemacht den Thread und die Geschichten und Systeme zu verfolgen, die verschiedenen Ansätze der Upgrades usw. Man muss anderen Menschen auch mal etwas gönnen können.


----------



## Rayken (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird ja auch nach Sinnhaftigkeit eines gepimpten PCs entschieden. Jeder gefühlt zweite hier will eine 1080 TI auf einen FX spannen. Ob das mal Sinn macht, darf bezweifelt werden. Da geh ich eher mal davon aus, dass die meisten die TI sofort für gutes Geld verkaufen werden.



Vor allem dann noch in Kombination mit einem Uralt Noname Netzteil, oder welche ohne PCI Express 6+2pol Steckern


----------



## Flautze (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Genau und dann bei den Komponenten kein Netzteil auswählen


----------



## sirwuffi (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion, 
damit ihr den Sonntag genießen könnt habe ich es mal übernommen eine Liste der außergewöhnlichsten Bewerbungen zu erstellen mit den Nominierten in den folgenden Kategorien:

_Kreativ Unkreativ (a.k.a. Gedichte gehen immer)__ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/489522-pimp-my-pc-2017-pcgh-ruestet-ihren-pc-nach-wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-post9066405.html
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!
Audiovisuelle Hilfen
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Wozu hat man denn sonst Kinder !?! 
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!_

Lassen SIe mich durch, ich werde Arzt
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

drebbin - The Reboot
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Best Foreign Language Pimp my PCGH 2017
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

hat ne pdf im anhang, aber da klick ich doch nicht drauf...
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Recycling
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Rap
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Mein kleiner Bruder
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Ey! for effort
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Schnappszahl ?
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Schicksalsschläge
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

der Rest ist höfliches "ich brauche neue hardware" auf mehr oder weniger hohem Niveu. Da tuts auch der Darfpfeil.
Und ja ich war natürlich der erste in der Warteschlange


----------



## big-maec (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Rayken schrieb:


> Vor allem dann noch in Kombination mit einem Uralt Noname Netzteil, oder welche ohne PCI Express 6+2pol Steckern


Deswegen liegen den Grafikkarten auch schonmal Adapterleitungen dabei Floppystecker -> 6+2 Pol Stecker. Ob es damit Stabil läuft, ich habe es nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Floppy? Wohl kaum. 4-Pin Molex auf PCIe vielleicht, aber bei ner 1070 aufwärts ist das eigentlich purer Leichtsinn.
Dank dem Lastverhalten (Race 2 Idle) ist die Belastung der Netzteile stark gestiegen, was durch das Weglassen von Kondensatoren auf der GPU auch noch weiter verstärkt wird.

Ne 1070 und je nach Restsystem ne 1080 ohne Ti kann man mit nem tauglichen 400W Gerät ja gut versorgen, allerdings sind dann die inneren Werte wichtig. DC-DC/Indy halte ich in der Klasse für essentiell, bei ner Ti fängt die Wattklasse ab 500W an.

OC und HEDT-Plattfoen erhöhen den Watt-Bedarf ggf. etwas.


----------



## XD-User (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Es ist zwar unmöglich sich alle Beiträge durchzulesen, aber es gibt teils wirklich kreative und teils belustigende Kommentare, eigentlich hätte es hier fast jeder verdient


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Na ich denke mal, das hier auch schon nebenbei mitgelesen wurde, damit sind sicherlich schon grob vorsortierte Beiträge vorhanden, wo die Auswahl etwas simpler wird.

All zu große Hoffnungen sollte man sich bei der schieren Betrags-/Teilnehmerzahl wohl auch nicht machen.


----------



## Marcimoto (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sicher, dass nicht einfach gelost wird? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, letztes Jahr mal nach den Beiträgen des ein oder anderen Gewinners gesucht zu haben. Das waren weder die kreativsten Beiträge noch die pimpwürdigsten Systeme, die dort gewonnen haben.


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



MarCy schrieb:


> Sicher, dass nicht einfach gelost wird? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, letztes Jahr mal nach den Beiträgen des ein oder anderen Gewinners gesucht zu haben. Das waren weder die kreativsten Beiträge noch die pimpwürdigsten Systeme, die dort gewonnen haben.



Es wird nicht ausgelost. Bei den letzten Gewinnspielen entschied die Kreativität der Bewerbungen, was auch so in den Teilnahmebedingungen stand. Das haben damals 80% der Bewerber schon nicht verstanden.
Dieser Hinweis fehlt diesmal allerdings, jetzt werden die Gewinner "anhand subjektiver Kriterien" bestimmt - was auch immer das bedeuten soll


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> All zu große Hoffnungen sollte man sich bei der schieren Betrags-/Teilnehmerzahl wohl auch nicht machen.


Wieso das denn, es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Gewinnen oder nicht. 
Da es nur zwei Ereignisse sind, hat man eine  Gewinnchance von 50%. 
Das ist einfache Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung 

Ich lass mir doch meine Hoffnung nicht nehmen.


----------



## Nef (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich finde auch, dass der Zufall entscheiden sollte, sodass jeder die gleiche Chance hat, aber naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Nef schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass der Zufall entscheiden sollte, sodass jeder die gleiche Chance hat, aber naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



Wenn ich mir manche Bewerbungen anschaue .. nein. Es sollte das mindeste sein, dass die Leute sich die Teilnahmebedingungen durchlesen. 70-80% haben das die Jahre zuvor auch schon nicht getan.
Und soweit ich Stephan einschätze, stehen die Gewinner ohnehin längst fest und sind möglicherweise sogar schon angeschrieben worden. Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne überraschen.


----------



## ForceOne (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Man kann beim Zufallsprinzip auch die Leute rausnehmen, die die Teilnahmebedingungen nicht erfüllen.

Beim subjektiver Verteilung geht die Hardware aber vermutlich am ehesten an die Leute die es wirklich brauchen.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Man kann beim Zufallsprinzip auch die Leute rausnehmen, die die Teilnahmebedingungen nicht erfüllen.
> 
> Beim subjektiver Verteilung geht die Hardware aber vermutlich am ehesten an die Leute die es wirklich brauchen.



Problem dabei ist aber ich könnte mich ebensogut mit meinem 2001 Athlon o. Duron und einer weiteren emailadresse bewerben und schon wäre ich in der engeren auswahl


Geschichten könnte ich natürlich auch hir rein schreiben. Die sind auch gut, lobten mich bisher Bekannte Freunde und Kollegen, also nicht das dann dort mist stände.
Ich weiß nur leider nicht was ein "Computer zur Aufrüstung" mit Märchen erzählen zu tun hat..
Nichts gegen die Leute, die das anders sehen. 
Aber mit einer ausgedachten Geschichte... Ich erzähle lieber die Wahrheit um Autentisch zu wirken.
40% Übertreiben maßlos. Und jeder 2. schreibt drunter das er noch nie etwas gewonnen hat...Danke liebes PCGH Team/Danke Liebe Hersteller/ Unfassbar viel Glück an alle anderen/Toll das es sowas gibt.....
Ich bin tendenziell durchgenallt lauf durch die Stadt oder sonst wo mache doofe Geräusche laber mist autentisch eben und deshalb schreibe lieber wörtlich, so wie ich es von Auge zu Auge sagen würde, und wie ich es denke!

Es sollte lieber Allgemeinverträglich endschieden werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Bei subjektiver Verteilung geht die Hardware aber vermutlich am ehesten an die Leute die es wirklich brauchen.


Das hoffe ich doch, sehe ich meine eigenen Luxusprobleme im Gegensatz zu einigen hier, deren finanzieller Spielraum keine gute Hardware erlaubt.

Als bekennend sozialistisch hoffe ich natürlich , dass die Geschenke an die würdigsten Empfänger gehen und ich freue mich für jeden Glücklichen.
Und Stephan, der die knapp 1000 Bewerbungen sichten und auswerten muss, um zusammen mit der unabhängigen Ethikkommission einen guten 
Kompromiss zu finden, ist um den Job nicht zu beneiden.


----------



## x2K (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die CT Make hatte da ein gutes und faires Los system  ich finde das könnte man hier übernemen.
Ziehung der Gewinnerinnen und Gewinner bei der Leserumfrage  |
            Make
die Benutzen einen Zahlengenerator auf einem Raspberry.  
Ich hab da zwar auch nichts gewonnen  aber die idee ist gut.


----------



## Lizonka1 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hauptsache es gewinnt jemand, der die Hardware auch lange benutzen wird und nicht bereits nach einem Monat verkauft.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Lizonka1 schrieb:


> Hauptsache es gewinnt jemand, der die Hardware auch lange benutzen wird und nicht bereits nach einem Monat verkauft.


Das wäre tatsächlich sehr schade, wenn man hier mitmacht, weil man nur Profit im Kopf hat.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Um die Unterhaltung hier am Leben zu halten...und gleichzeitig meinen Popcornstand zu dezimieren hab ich mal etwas in meinem Postfach gewühlt:

Letztes Jahr wurde ich angeschrieben und erst am Tag danach wurde der Thread vom Hardwaregott-Stephan geschlossen.

So und nun zerfleischt euch fleißig weiter meine kleinen Padawane


----------



## ZeXes (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde eher nicht empfehlen hier im Thread weiter zu schreiben, wenn man noch die Hoffnung hat gewinnen zu können.

Grund:
Alle Kommentare nach Ende der Einsendungsfrist werden meist beim Entscheidenden als "Aufdringlichkeit" bewertet und fallen somit in der Gust des Entscheidenden. 

Am Ende ist die Chance des Gewinns was bei 0,004%. (4/940) Ich denke da sollte sich keiner allzu große Hoffnungen machen. 

Wünsche weiterhin viel Glück und hoffe drauf das jemand gewinnt, der die Hardware auch dringend nötig hat und nicht jemand der schon ne 1070 samt eines i5/i7 der letzten 2 Jahre im Kasten hat.

Mfg.


----------



## big-maec (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Ich würde eher nicht empfehlen hier im Thread weiter zu schreiben, wenn man noch die Hoffnung hat gewinnen zu können.
> 
> Grund:
> Alle Kommentare nach Ende der Einsendungsfrist werden meist beim Entscheidenden als "Aufdringlichkeit" bewertet und fallen somit in der Gust des Entscheidenden.
> ...



Hi, Glaub ich nicht, Aufdringlich sieht in meinen Augen eigentlich anders aus. Sollange man sich im Allgemeinen austauscht und Diskutiert und ein bischen spekuliert finde ich das OK. Nach der Veröffentlichung der Gewinner, Denk ich mal, wird in diesem Beitrag hier nichts mehr los sein.


----------



## Drakor (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Chance ist nicht bei 0,004% sondern bei 0,425% nach deiner Rechnung, aber eigentlich ist die Chance eher bei 4x 0,106% bzw. nach jedem Gewinner steigt die Chance minimal 1/940; 1/939; 1/938; 1/937...
...würde es ein Random Generator machen, aber den Faktor Menschlichkeit zu berechnen, wäre hier jetzt sehr schwer. Jeder hat tatsächlich individuelle Chancen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wer das berechnen will sollte sich mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung und n! beschäftigen 

Hatte ich in der Schule ne Zeit lang recht ausführlich in nem zusätzlichen Mathe-Kurs, ist aber ewig her.


----------



## Mar_Win (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gibt es schon einen Verlosungstermin?


----------



## big-maec (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Mar_Win schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen Verlosungstermin?



Hi, mir ist keinen Termin bekannt. In den Teilnahmebedingungen steht unter Punkt 3.2 folgendes.

3.2 Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per  Private Nachricht im PCGHX-Forum (alternativ: bei Registrierung im  PCGHX-Forum hinterlegte E-Mail-Adresse) über die Gewinne benachrichtigt  und um Bestätigung gebeten.


----------



## Ion (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Mar_Win schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen Verlosungstermin?


Nochmal: das hier ist KEINE Verlosung.


----------



## BioxX1337 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Was ist es dann? Sponsoring?


----------



## Aganyur (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Naja, in einer Verlosung wird gelost, hier wird ja nicht nach Zufall vergeben sondern gezielt ausgesucht...
Gewinnspiel hört sich auch falsch an, ist aber vielleicht besser... Eine Vergabe?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme! 

Inzwischen wurden vier Bewerber angeschrieben und als Nächstes steht die Organisation der Hardware an. Wenn mir die Rückantworten vorliegen, werden die Teilnehmer bekanntgegeben - es folgt also ein Update für den Artikel. Ich schließe den Thread nun, da die Bewerbungsphase beendet ist.

Ein paar Erläuterungen zum Auswahlverfahren, über das hier bereits diskutiert wurde: Es wurde nicht ausgelost, ich habe mir tatsächlich jede einzelne Bewerbung angesehen.  Bei den "subjektiven Kriterien" geht es um verschiedene Aspekte wie die Gestaltung der Bewerbung (Teilnahmekritieren erfüllt? Übersichtlich und leserlich? Pluspunkte für Erläuterungen der Aufrüstsituation und ggf. zusätzliche Ideen), Sinn und Durchführbarkeit der Aufrüstung (nicht sinnvoll ist z. B. eine MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X zum Core 2 Duo in den PC, nicht durchführbar ist z. B. eine Be quiet! Silent Loop 240 mm in ein Gehäuse mit 80-mm-Lüfterplätzen) und nicht zuletzt auch die Abwechslung. Das heißt, bei der Auswahl wird auch darauf geachtet, dass unterschiedliche Aufrüstszenarien gezeigt werden. Wir möchten nicht vier womöglich noch ähnliche Rechner z. B. mit der gleichen Grafikkarte, dem gleichen Netzteil, dem gleichen Gehäuse und dem gleichen Monitor ausstatten. Wenn jemand nicht ausgewählt wurde, muss es also nicht heißen, dass die Bewerbung schlecht war. Wenn jemand ausgewählt wurde, heißt es wiederum auch nicht, dass die Bewerbung besser war als alle anderen. Die Gestaltung der Bewertung ist nur ein Teilaspekt und bei über 900 Bewerbungen und lediglich 4 Teilnehmern ist die Chance ausgewählt zu werden, nun einmal für jeden einzelnen Teilnehmer recht gering.


----------

